# Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)



## kiwikenobi

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!

*PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING

RULES:*

1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made

2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song

3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune

4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!

5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM


*LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:

Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:






*Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
_This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
(Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)

*Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>

*Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you." 

*HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*

In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.

- means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).

EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)





This would be notated as:

G-CBC--A
G---zzzz

High G and A, low C and B.

*(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*

Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


----------



## KeatAlex

Wow thanks a bunch! I have a terrible time making these and there are two songs I would love to have in my town.
If possible can you do these? (Neither have been done before)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeqjaN4UgUQ (Anytime between 0:44-0:54)

and this one might be the hardest one... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGMHXi0A9Dk&t=158s (Anytime between 3:00-3:15) If not then that's fine. Thanks again!


----------



## FreliaCrossing

Thank you so much for sharing your time and your talent with us!! 

I would really love a small cut from this song, starting at  0:16 (https://youtu.be/rFIuIAKVnfw?t=16). It is the song of a game I played everyday when I was a kid, and a country from this game has been the name of my town for like 9 years.

Thank you again!


----------



## Fayde

That's so sweet of you! Thank you for taking requests! <3

Would it be possible to do the guitar part that comes in at the beginning of this song please? c:
https://youtu.be/0cs_wheBIvs


----------



## shendere

i'd like to request the zanarkand theme, if it's possible at all~ 
the beginning~ or the part that starts at 30 seconds! <3 thank you!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-0G_FI61a8


----------



## Psicat

Thank you for talking requests for town tunes.  I'm terrible at this but If possible I would like this song maybe from 0:20 to 0:25: https://youtu.be/SHtDvXU10Wg or this song between 4:25 and 4:30 https://youtu.be/hbe3CQamF8k.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Man On The Moon":

CDFGA-CC
-A-G-E--

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "Babydoll's Last Dance":

CECECECE
CECECECE

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. That part of that song is not especially melodic; most of what makes it sound like what it is, is how the chords in the background sound with the repeating pairs of notes in the forefront. This was what I was able to do with it using the town tune format, which can only play one note at a time.

Here is "Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones - Main Theme":

D---G-B-
B---E---

Low D and E, high B and G.

Here is "Yuru Camp△ OST - Beautiful Anime Music":

GcCcBC-c
DdBC---z

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I don't normally like notating town tunes this way, but sometimes it's more clear, even though I think it's much harder to read.

(Also, I love Laid-Back Camp SO MUCH! )

Here is "Final Fantasy X OST : To Zanarkand":

AACEABC-
--zzzzz

Second A, first C, and E are low. All other A's and C's, and B are high.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines Theme":

B--B--BC
B--B--BC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Massive Attack - Angel":

CCCCCCCD
CCCCCCCD

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Fayde

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Yuru Camp△ OST - Beautiful Anime Music":
> 
> GcCcBC-c
> DdBC---z
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I don't normally like notating town tunes this way, but sometimes it's more clear, even though I think it's much harder to read.
> 
> (Also, I love Laid-Back Camp SO MUCH! )



Thank you so much! It sounds great!（*’∀’人）♥

(And yay! So glad to meet another person who loves Laid-Back Camp!
I'm hoping to achieve the same warm cozy feeling in my island.)


----------



## KeatAlex

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Man On The Moon":
> 
> CDFGA-CC
> -A-G-E--
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Babydoll's Last Dance":
> 
> CECECECE
> CECECECE
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. That part of that song is not especially melodic; most of what makes it sound like what it is, is how the chords in the background sound with the repeating pairs of notes in the forefront. This was what I was able to do with it using the town tune format, which can only play one note at a time.



Thank you!!! & Yeah I figured that one would be difficult, but heck if I didn't ask, I'd have regret.


----------



## Psicat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines Theme":
> 
> B--B--BC
> B--B--BC
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Massive Attack - Angel":
> 
> CCCCCCCD
> CCCCCCCD
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thank you so much!


----------



## zeroFLUX

You are a hero and a saint. 

We appreciate you!


----------



## Jhine7

Glad to see this coming back for NH! Thanks!


----------



## Ryantcairns

This is awesome and so generous of you! 

If possible, I would love the start of the Stephen Universe theme song from the first few series - 'WE, are the Crystal Gems, we''ll always save the day' or however much of it you can fit? 

Thanks so much, let me know if that makes sense


----------



## Antonio

Can you do the "I like big butts" song. I plan on naming my town Big Booty.


----------



## Dacroze

When I saw this thread I thought I must have accidentally clicked on the New Leaf board again but to my surprise I didn't. I think it's great that you are offering this service again for NH! I don't have a request though, the only one I would have had was already asked for years ago in the original thread.


----------



## niko2

"Ode to Joy" please! It was my tune in NL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEKDTqDM8v8


----------



## Opulation

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jcYzZjIpSek

Hey! Thank you so much for doing this, I was hoping to get the perfect town tune and always sucked at making these. I have two requests, but from the same song linked above, if that?s okay?

I?m hoping for the very first part of the song, whatever you can fit, and secondly a town tune of the :22 sec - :26 sec? If that is too much, :24-:26 would be fine. I don?t really know what will fit, but whatever you do in that area of the song will work fine!

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Jhine7

I see this website was made recently that allows you to try out making town tunes as well: https://tunes.nooknet.net/


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ryantcairns, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 

Antonio, I believe the song you mentioned is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. That said, some rap songs have more musical parts in them, so if the song you want has that, please link to it and tell me which seconds the more musical part plays during, and I can make it into a town tune for you.

Here is "Ode to Joy":

E-E-F-G-
G-F-E-D-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Persona 3 OST Velvet Room":

DEFDEFDE
FDEFA---

High A, all other notes low.

And:

CFEFCFEF
CFEFCFEF

E and the last C are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## niko2

Thank you!


----------



## cherrysmilesonice

https://youtu.be/D3Z5-aLS-iQ
The first 5 seconds of the song <3
Thank youuu


----------



## MrBox

hi! can you do 0:03-0:07 of Calamari Inkantation?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJOizZWp-MY

and if it's okay to request another, the login screen of Maplestory? 0:01-0:02?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qj4hgJeSe4

thank you!!! T_T


----------



## FreliaCrossing

omg it is PERFECT!!! thank you SO much!


----------



## Ashariel

thank you for doing this... if you could please i searched and didnt find anything but ill you tube it for you but its the friends theme song the very first part would be great or  the part that says ill be there for you if ull be there for me to...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VbODnX0dVs


----------



## CodyMKW

You could make them on this site https://tunes.nooknet.net and generate a link to the tune instead of having to type the letters out


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dog's Theme Box - Nintendogs":

ECGECGF-
G---zzzz

Last G is high, all other G's and other notes are low.

Here is "Calamari Inkantation - Splatoon":

D--CD--C
D--CDCAC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Maplestory Theme Music - Intro":

CACF-G-A
---zzzzz

G and the second A are high, C and the first A are low.

Here is "Friends Theme song with lyrics":

G-FE-CE-
D---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.



CodyMKW said:


> You could make them on this site https://tunes.nooknet.net and generate a link to the tune instead of having to type the letters out



I could do that, but I choose not to. The previous town tune making site went down after a few years, and as far as I know, all town tunes made on it were lost, and links that linked to it became dead. But all of the ones that have been written out in regular text are still around for people to find years later. Plus I feel like it's more convenient to have the town tune itself directly in my replies to people's requests, rather than posting links or having to take screenshots and insert them into my posts.


----------



## MrBox

thank you so much!!!!! ^____>^


----------



## Ashariel

thank you so much im sooo excited


----------



## Shampsto

aaa is there anyway you could do as much of the first 5 seconds or so of this that you can? I wouldn't be suprised if someone has already asked you this so sorry  Ty in advance 

https://youtu.be/lkdi6eK05OA


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Your Lie in April Opening 1 HD":

CBCD-CDF
-EDC---z

All the low notes.


----------



## MayorRibbon

Hi there, 

First thank you so much for taking requests! I tried to make it myself with a sheet music but I'm so lost...

So my request -

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhRAU68nNLU
Time: 1:14 - ~1:20 (when the lyrics say "shinjite princess..." then as far as you can go please  )
Title: Go! Princess PreCure || Miracle Go! Princess PreCure

Thank you again


----------



## kayleee

If you could make the first ~3 seconds of this into a town tune I will be FOREVER IN YOUR DEBT:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdVZhm4vQTw

I tried doing it myself and well I couldn’t. Thank you so much!!


----------



## JKDOS

kayleee said:


> If you could make the first ~3 seconds of this into a town tune I will be FOREVER IN YOUR DEBT:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdVZhm4vQTw
> 
> I tried doing it myself and well I couldn?t. Thank you so much!!



Not OP, but try:

A  A  B  C  A  G  B  A 
[-] A  B  A  B  C  [-]


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Go! Princess PreCure || Miracle Go! Princess PreCure [Rom/Eng]":

GFEFG-G-
-CAG--zz

Low C and E, high A and G.

Here is "Fringer - Music 1 - Microsoft Entertainment Pack: The Puzzle Collection (OPL3)":

A-ABC-A-
E-G-A---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kayleee

JKDOS said:


> Not OP, but try:
> 
> A  A  B  C  A  G  B  A
> [-] A  B  A  B  C  [-]



Yooo thank you very much!!


----------



## JKDOS

kayleee said:


> Yooo thank you very much!!



You're welcome. Try OP's suggestion, the E G A is actually the correct way (Not G B A). I may have rushed a bit.


----------



## tajikey

Can I get the tune for the 30 to 35 second mark of this song?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4tSE2w53ts

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## CaptainFoulken

Thank you so much for the kind thread! I've been shy, but wanted to request your help with the first few seconds of the Windmill Theme from Klonoa?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBOalCQjRfs

It's the first three seconds. I've made this once before (a long time ago, in a New Leaf save I no longer have) but I can't figure out for the life of me how to make it work again. What do you think...?


----------



## Zordian

I can use the help! I would love the Zelda main theme to be my theme.


----------



## ExtremelyTired

Hey! Thank you for doing this. 

Is it possible to do the first few seconds of the Persona 5 victory theme? Thanks so much! 

https://youtu.be/9Hlharh9ANI


----------



## ChaosKitten

If you could do the beginning part of this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QUbbDjTrx0

I would be eternally grateful. I absolutely suck at making town tunes, LOL!

I think it might be pretty tricky though, so no sweat!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Zordian, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. 

Here is "Travis Tritt, "It's a Great Day to be Alive":

DEG---B-
-AA-GG-E

Low E and D, all other notes high.

Here is "Klonoa: Door to Phantomile Music - The Windmill Song Extended":

CG-GA-G-
E-F-E-C-D

High G and A, all other notes low. The last D actually doesn't fit, it's one note too long. You'll have to either leave it off or remove one of the sustains - to make it fit, I'll let you decide, since it's going to play in your town. 

Here is "Persona 5 OST 19 - Victory":

AGBGAF-F
AGBG---z

All the high notes.

Here is "Final Fantasy XV - Altissia (1 Hour of Music)":

E---CEB-
--A-G---

Low C and E, all other notes high.


----------



## CaptainFoulken

Kiwi, thank you so much - I'm so grateful. You're brilliant!  I really envy folks who have an ear for music and how many notes are higher or lower.


----------



## SugarMage

This one please?
Chocolat ni Muuchu

1:04 - 1:16

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U149VeQWYdI


----------



## Jessihatt

*Nausicaa Theme (La La La Song)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx2b-nK_Q8o

from 8 seconds please! I'd like a few of the la la las if possible 

Thanks very much!


----------



## smokeoak

Glowing by D.A. Wallach - 1:50-1:56 (We'll turn to sculptures made of sand)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp5g3s3gga4
Thank you in advance!! ❤❤


----------



## Envelin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahm371NEeJ4

Just the intro notes please! : ) I love this instrumental!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "03.Sugar Sugar Rune Opening [full] Chocolat ni muuchu [karaoke]":

F-F-FF--
EE-E-E--

Low E.

Here is "Nausicaä theme (lalala) | Requiem":

A---C-BA
B-E-E---

Last E is low, first E and all other notes are high.

Here is "D.A. - Glowing (Audio Only)":

E-D-EA--
G-E-DDEC

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "Fire Emblem: Three Houses - The Edge of Dawn [ENG + Lyrics]":

F-GEF---
F-GEC---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## kirbbys

Hello!

If you could create a little tune from this mario kart track, I would love that! Starting at 0:16 is my favorite part. :-]

https://youtu.be/WEQYL4dxh2I?t=16

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Beehaw

Ahh this is so rad! Thanks for your service!

I was trying to figure out how to put "Flight of the Bumblebee" as my town tune and I think I found a slow enough section.

0:36/0:37-0:40
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYAJopwEYv8


----------



## smokeoak

kiwikenobi said:


> Zordian, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> 
> Here is "Travis Tritt, "It's a Great Day to be Alive":
> 
> DEG---B-
> -AA-GG-E
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Klonoa: Door to Phantomile Music - The Windmill Song Extended":
> 
> CG-GA-G-
> E-F-E-C-D
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low. The last D actually doesn't fit, it's one note too long. You'll have to either leave it off or remove one of the sustains - to make it fit, I'll let you decide, since it's going to play in your town.
> 
> Here is "Persona 5 OST 19 - Victory":
> 
> AGBGAF-F
> AGBG---z
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "Final Fantasy XV - Altissia (1 Hour of Music)":
> 
> E---CEB-
> --A-G---
> 
> Low C and E, all other notes high.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## SugarMage

Thanks so much!


----------



## WanderingIsle

Amazing work!

Could you possibly please do the melody heard in the first couple of seconds of this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvdHLepanV8

Song is New Order- Ceremony

That would be amazing!


----------



## Utsukishi

Can I request a few moments from this song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klb4Z04UFZg

0:00 - 0:05 ish 
1:25 - 1:30 ish
3:00 to roughly 3:05 or anywhere between 3:00 and 3:15 is fine if that part is difficult 

thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately, that part of "Maple Treeway Mario Kart Wii Music Extended [Music OST][Original Soundtrack]" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune with all natural notes. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, or we can wait and see if New Horizons adds the ability to use sharp and flat notes to town tunes, though from what I've seen, that doesn't seem likely. I can also try making a different part of that song, or another song entirely, if you'd like. Just let me know what you'd like me to do.

Here is "Flight Of The Bumblebee - Rimsky-Korsakov":

ECAEACE-
ECAEACE-

The second E in each row is low, all other E's and notes are high.

Here is "New Order - Ceremony (September - 1981)":

F-CFC-FC
-FCFCFCF

High C.

Here is "ALL EYES ON ME (Male Ver.) - Bendy and the Ink Machine [ANIMATION] - Caleb Hyles":

A---F---
E-DA---z

All the low notes.

And:

B---A-GG
-E---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

The part at 3:00 is actually very similar to the part at 1:25, so it will make a very similar town tune, but I can make it if you really want, just let me know.


----------



## Utsukishi

oooh thank you so much!! and those two will be fine! ^-^


----------



## moonbunny

This is amazing! Thank you so much. ♥

I would like to request "Neath Dark Waters" from FFXIV: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW7b8Mo_SFU

Specifically 0:18 - 0:23 if possible!

Apologies if you've already taken this request and I just missed it in the other thread!


----------



## Winona

I‘d love to have „Ryuuju no Dengon“ from Kikis Delivery Service as my town tune! It’s the part from 0:44 to 0:49 that I like the most!

I don’t know if you still got time to take requests, but thank you very much for already helping many others with their town tunes!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "FFXIV OST Amaurot Overworld Theme ( Neath Dark Waters ) SPOILERS":

EFGG---z
CGEF---z

High G, all other notes low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Kiki's Delivery Service Soundtrack - Ryuuju No Dengon":

C-C-C-AC
---CDFGF
AGF---zz

G and the last A are high, first A and all other notes are low. The musical phrase is too long to fit into one town tune with the correct timing, so I spread it out across three lines when a town tune is only two. You can change it however you like to make it fit, either by leaving off the beginning or the end, or by removing some of the sustains - to change the timing but make more of the notes fit. I can abbreviate it for you if you'd like, but you can probably do it yourself now that you have the notes.


----------



## Winona

Thank you so much! I managed to cut the beginning and it sounds really good to me! I‘ll definitely use it for a long time!


----------



## popstar

hello! i would like to request a couple of songs please  

* first 5 seconds from this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sU6DMzG1I

* from 0:15 to 0:20 in this: this one i would like the tune to be without the background music part of the song if that makes any sense? i think it would be difficult to include both, i'm not sure how to properly describe it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mru3ZdFaJqg

thank you so much!


----------



## kirbbys

thank you for letting me know! I would not mind an inaccurate version whatsoever; if you're still willing to recreate that part, I would appreciate it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is an inaccurate version of "Maple Treeway Mario Kart Wii Music Extended [Music OST][Original Soundtrack]":

CEGAGABC
BABG---z

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high. For it to sound right, some of the A's and B's would need to be sharp/flat, and others would still be natural notes, but town tunes can't do that particular combination of notes.

Here is "Tatsuro Yama****a - Love talkin 'honey it's you' ''Album Edit'' (1982)":

DCBGD---
zzzzzzzz

Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.

Here is "N64 Sherbet Land - Mario Kart Wii":

EFGC-G--
-FEFCDC-

G and the first C are high, last two C's and all other notes are low. I believe the part that you were describing is the melody, so that's what I turned into a town tune for you.


----------



## lexxi5416

SAILOR MOON THEME


----------



## kiwikenobi

lexxi5416, if you're making a town tune request, please read the rules in the first post and post the information that I need to make a town tune for you, and I'll be happy to do it.


----------



## Jakeee

Could you make a tune for this song?
https://youtu.be/EMBRBXe7Qro

If possible could you do it from the time frame of 0:00 - 0:16? If it's too long then 0:00 - 0:10 is fine thank you so much I have such a hard time trying to get this one down!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Final Fantasy XV OST : Main Theme - Somnus":

FE---C--
AD---zzz

All the low notes. I tried to preserve the timing of the original song in this town tune, but I could only get about five or six of the ten-sixteen seconds that you asked for to fit. Town tunes are always four seconds long when you play them back, so only about two to five seconds of other songs tend to fit into them, depending on how complex they are. However, I can make a version with inaccurate timing, but more of the notes, so if you'd prefer that, it would be more like this:

FECAD-FE
FGAF---F

Second A and G are high, first A and all other notes low.


----------



## Jakeee

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Final Fantasy XV OST : Main Theme - Somnus":
> 
> FE---C--
> AD---zzz
> 
> All the low notes. I tried to preserve the timing of the original song in this town tune, but I could only get about five or six of the ten-sixteen seconds that you asked for to fit. Town tunes are always four seconds long when you play them back, so only about two to five seconds of other songs tend to fit into them, depending on how complex they are. However, I can make a version with inaccurate timing, but more of the notes, so if you'd prefer that, it would be more like this:
> 
> FECAD-FE
> FGAF---F
> 
> Second A and G are high, first A and all other notes low.



OMG thank you so much!! My dreams have come true^_^ I've been trying to recreate the tune for 2 years and this sounds waaaaaayy better than all my other failed attempts. You have a great ear and a thing musical notes lol! Thanks again!


----------



## kirbbys

Thank you so much !!


----------



## Apollyna

Hello! I was hoping you could help me with this song? https://youtu.be/2oPFI5rL83w
I would like the part from 0:33 to 0:37, (or maybe just the first however-many notes, if the timing of 33-37 is too weird for the tune maker?)

Thank you!!


----------



## scrawling

Wow! You've been doing this for so long, it's incredible to see you still around.

I was hoping for silent hill - promise reprise either here:
https://youtu.be/LApkHzyKxrw?t=14

or here:
https://youtu.be/LApkHzyKxrw?t=40

(Or both!)

Thank you very much in advance.

PS: Do you have a ko-fi or something? I'd love to chip in for your time. Thanks!


----------



## cocoacat

Could you please make a tune from the original Rainbow Brite?  I tried searching for it, but nothing came up.
https://youtu.be/QqJtEyxHhkA
(starting at about 3 seconds in)

Also, if not too much trouble, Kokomo by the Beach Boys? 
https://youtu.be/mP07Oyr7enQ
the part where it goes "bodies in the sand..." starting at about 36 seconds... or really whatever sounds best and is recognizable. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Magicman

Id really appreciate ya alot if you make this into a town tune
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LQoJc78ZRjk&list=PL9988199DC0FB95CA&index=2&t=0s
2:06 the encounter tune when the swirl starts


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Legend of Mana (PSX) - Southern City Polpota (Polpota Bay Theme)":

E-GAB---
C-BAD---

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Promise ~Reprise~ (Piano Version) - Silent Hill 2 [HQ]":

DEFGAGFE
D---zzzz

High A and G, low E and D.

And:

G-G---zz
zzzzD---

First G is high, second G and D are low. And I don't even know what kofi is, sorry. ^o^;>

Here is "Rainbow Brite Opening":

G-E-C--A
-AFFC---

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "The Beach Boys - Kokomo (LYRICS)":

GGAB-G-
FEFG-A-G

Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase cuts off abruptly. You can end it wherever you like and replace notes with rests or sustains - .

Here is that encounter jingle from Earthbound Beginnings:

GABCDEFG
---zzzzz

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low. It's a bit of a tricky little jingle to try to recreate accurately. If you don't like how it turned out, I can do another song for you, if you'd like. Just let me know.


----------



## Yuzu

Hi! Could you please give me the first 9 seconds of this? It will probably be 3 or 4 lines... but I kind of want to choose later which lines to use for my tune.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqOmlipOGe0


----------



## Apollyna

Wow, thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Brave OST - 16 - Noble Maiden Fair (A Mhaighdean Bhan Uasal)":

A---G-AC
---zG---
F-E---zz
A---G-AC
---zC---

All notes in the first two lines are high. All notes in the bottom three lines are low.

If I were going to make a town tune of that song in the original key for myself, I would make it like this, which plays during 0:06-0:10:

B---A-BD
---zD---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I usually prefer to keep songs in their original key whenever possible, so that's what this is. And this fits in a town tune and feels like it has the conclusion of that musical phrase.


----------



## Yuzu

Yay thank you! Cant wait to try them all!


----------



## towki

Could you prehaps do the first few seconds of "Queen's Garden" from Maplestory?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r9s43TG9yA


----------



## tywashere

Can anyone turn 0:07 - 0:12 into a town tune? Thanks.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ereve: Queen's Garden":

ECAF---z
DBGE---z

Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.



tywashere said:


> Can anyone turn 0:07 - 0:12 into a town tune?


It's just me here. 
And the answer is yes, I can. Here is "SDR2 OST: -2-22- Welcome to DANGAN IsLand!!":

FGA--BC-
-DDEACE-

All the high notes.


----------



## Autoamerican

Hello!

I would really love if the final chorus at about 2:20 until 2:24 were possible!
So just the first line- "Where do you go when the gold is gone?" would be great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNOVySHvBKQ

Thank you in advance! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Gold":

EEGGEEGA
-G-GE---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Antonio

kiwikenobi said:


> Ryantcairns, please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> 
> Antonio, I believe the song you mentioned is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. That said, some rap songs have more musical parts in them, so if the song you want has that, please link to it and tell me which seconds the more musical part plays during, and I can make it into a town tune for you.
> 
> Here is "Ode to Joy":
> 
> E-E-F-G-
> G-F-E-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Persona 3 OST Velvet Room":
> 
> DEFDEFDE
> FDEFA---
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> And:
> 
> CFEFCFEF
> CFEFCFEF
> 
> E and the last C are low, all other notes are high.



Can you do the rapping portion? Just the words.


----------



## pinkfawn

Could you do this bit of Blinding Lights by the Weeknd?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwxLwG2_Sxk

Starting at 0:17 and going until however long the town tune will allow  Thank you so much for doing these!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Weeknd - Blinding Lights (Lyrics)":

G---G--F
GA-D-F--

Low D, all other notes high.



Antonio said:


> Can you do the rapping portion? Just the words.



Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference. And please be aware that most rapping will just be the same note over and over again, like this:

AAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAA

So please don't be surprised if your request turns out like that, unless the song you want has a more melodic part in addition to the rapping, in which case, be sure to tell me which seconds it plays during.


----------



## Sunnydere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12jVXeiNm78

If you could do the first 3 seconds, please and thank you?


----------



## Marmalade B

Hiya!
Could you please do Kiki’s Delivery Service: A Town with An Ocean View from 0:11-0:16?

https://youtu.be/Y_xB_maPsF8

And On a Clear Day from 0:24-0:30 if possible please 

https://youtu.be/_f4DHT_OuXk

If that’s too greedy then just the first one please! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mario Party 2 Soundtrack: Title Screen (1080p)":

EFGC-G-E
-F-E-D-G

High G and C, all other notes low.

Don't worry, Marmalade B, anyone can make as many requests as they like. 

Here is "Kiki's Delivery Service - A Town With An Ocean View - Main Theme":

EC--EB--
EA-GFG--

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Kiki's Delivery Service - On a Clear Day (woodwinds cover)":

D---A-D-
--zD-E-F

All the low notes. The timing is very slightly off. To be accurate, you'd need a second rest z after the first one, but when it's included, the last note doesn't fit. You can change it however you like if you don't like it the way it is, of course.


----------



## Marmalade B

How very nice of you!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Crossing-Mama

I was hoping you could turn Teru's Song from the movie Tales of Earthsea into a town tune? I want to be ready for when I unlock that feature in New Horizons for my Earthsea Island. I tried using https://tunes.nooknet.net/ to do it and i failed miserably... I even tried to figure out the notes on a piano and watch which ones are played to put in the town tune, but that didn't sound right either... 

link to the video, I specifically like 0:12-0:15 but idk if that section is too long or short for town tune? Or really what ever part you want to do to make it sound like this song, I truly know nothing about music:'( Thank you very much for anything you make from the song into a town tune, I really appreciate it! You provide a much needed service to the less musically inclined AC players! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKWRqbVR5BY

(so sorry for posting in the ACNL thread! At first i must have glossed over the part where you said you made a ACNH thread)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Teru no Uta - Tales from Earthsea - Piano Solo":

D---D-A-
G-FD---z

Low D, all other notes high. 

The reason you weren't able to figure it out from watching someone play it on a piano is because the song has sharp and flat notes in it (the black keys on the piano) and town tunes can only use natural notes (the white keys on the piano). The solution is to transpose the song into another key (basically move the whole thing farther to the left or right on the piano so that the distance between the notes is the same while using all the white keys, if that makes sense).


----------



## SymphonyShinobu

*Song request for town tune!*

Im not sure if this is right way to post but here goes 

I would like to request a town tune for this song!
It's Gurenge from demon slayer. https://youtu.be/pmanD_s7G3U

I was wondering if I could get a tune for 0:00 and 1:00?

Please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Demon Slayer | OP | "Gurenge" by LiSA HD":

F-EF---z
F-EF---z

Low E.

And:

GABDBABB
GABDBABB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## SymphonyShinobu

Thank you so much!


----------



## pinkfawn

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Weeknd - Blinding Lights (Lyrics)":
> 
> G---G--F
> GA-D-F--
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Crossing-Mama

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Teru no Uta - Tales from Earthsea - Piano Solo":
> 
> D---D-A-
> G-FD---z
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> The reason you weren't able to figure it out from watching someone play it on a piano is because the song has sharp and flat notes in it (the black keys on the piano) and town tunes can only use natural notes (the white keys on the piano). The solution is to transpose the song into another key (basically move the whole thing farther to the left or right on the piano so that the distance between the notes is the same while using all the white keys, if that makes sense).



Yes!! Thank you!!! 
What you said does make sense, but I would never have figured out that I needed to do that, or how. Every time the pianist pressed a black key I had no idea what to put in the town haha, but now I know why! Thanks again


----------



## Sunnydere

Thank you so much! I was in marching band but getting a town tune right is so tough sometimes!


----------



## Antonio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X53ZSxkQ3Ho

It's at the 30second mark, the first line in the song.


----------



## Penellope

Tales of the Abyss OST (Mirrors)

0:24-0:29

This is one I though you might have done do I searched it but didn't see it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Penellope, I don't see a link in your post. Please post one so that I can hear the song you'd like turned into a town tune, and I'll be happy to do that for you. 

Here is "Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got Back":

DD-D-DDD
DD---zzz

Or:

D---D---
D---D-DD
D-D-D---

Either the high or low D. The tone that he's rapping at isn't really any musical note, but I chose one that sounded sort of close. You can chose any other note if it sounds better to you. I made two versions, one that fits all in one town tune, and another that includes the exact timing of the original and all of the individual syllables, but which is three lines instead of two, so you'd need to remove part of it to make it fit.


----------



## alisapink

it's crazy generous of you to spend your time doing this for so many folks, so in advance, i just want to thank you! 

if it's not too much trouble, could you tell me the notes of this music box song (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtPIc1nhHUI) starting at the 0:36 mark? 

not that it matters, but i have a music box from my grandma with this song inside and it would make me really happy to have it as my town tune. 

thanks again!!


----------



## Fayde

Again, thank you for doing my Laid-back Camp request ♥
Apologies but I have another request c:

I'd love for this to be made into a town tune please.
https://open.spotify.com/album/6MkaRLCRUXPNKgTMBGShvV?highlight=spotify:track:1qLQr5BusYbk7IgCKus3hh

Either the snippet from the 0:16-0:19 or 0:20-0:24 mark, whichever sounds better to you!

Thank you once again! ♥


----------



## Carson

Not a request! I was struggling with this one earlier and came to ask for help, but I spent some time doing my own and figured it out and I just wanted to share if anyone wanted to use it or listen!

_Vanilla Ice Cream_, from the Broadway musical _She Loves Me_

http://tunes.nooknet.net/?melody=d-c-z-c-b-c-d-s-c-s-z-g-b-c-d-s&title=Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## pancake2

hi! these threads are amazing, with all the different songs you've managed to make into town tunes!

i'd like to request 2 different sections from History Maker, cuz i can't quite decide which i'd like better and think it might help to hear how they sound as town tunes. the sections i am thinking of particularly are the lyrical bits from 0:08-0:11 and 0:41-0:44

here is a link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORDXWrL5EuQ

thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Music Box - "Torna a Surriento":

DFGAGFEF
D-D---zz

G, A, and the last D are high, all other notes are low.

Fayde, unfortunately, I'm not able to hear the part of of "Brand New Story (From "Ride Your Wave: Kimi to Nami ni Noretara") you want me to make into a town tune for you, I think because I don't have an account for that website, or possibly I need to buy the song or a subscription or something. If you're able to find the song on Youtube, that would work better.



Here is "Yuri!!! on Ice !!! on ICE Opening "History Maker":

DEE---EG
G---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

And:

DC-DCDFE
C---zzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Fayde

No problem! I've found the YouTube version but the timing is slightly different from the previous link.

It's located at 0:22-0:25 and 0:26-0:30 instead c:
https://youtu.be/JVEUe0iPgSQ


----------



## pancake2

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Yuri!!! on Ice !!! on ICE Opening "History Maker":
> 
> DEE---EG
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> And:
> 
> DC-DCDFE
> C---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes.



aaa thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Brand New Story" - GENERATIONS from EXILE TRIBE | Piano Cover":

G-A---CF
AG-F-C-F

Low C, all other notes high.

And:

CBCBCBGA
-D---zzz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Fayde

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Brand New Story" - GENERATIONS from EXILE TRIBE | Piano Cover":
> 
> G-A---CF
> AG-F-C-F
> 
> Low C, all other notes high.
> 
> And:
> 
> CBCBCBGA
> -D---zzz
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


You're amazing! Thank you so much once again <3


----------



## startinggate

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyw2OZAVBa4&t
Could I get this, Grow Up Shine! from uma musume? Particuarly the first part :01 to :05ish 

thank you in advance, I'm really bad with music notes so you provide a wonderful service!


----------



## alisapink

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Music Box - "Torna a Surriento":
> 
> DFGAGFEF
> D-D---zz
> 
> G, A, and the last D are high, all other notes are low.



thank you so much, it's lovely!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Umamusume: Pretty Derby - Ending | Grow Up Shine!":

GGG-FFF-
E-FEFEC-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, may as well get mine in! Start at 0:14, try to fit in as much as you are able. Thank you! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2_MAplvHeQ


----------



## startinggate

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Umamusume: Pretty Derby - Ending | Grow Up Shine!":
> 
> GGG-FFF-
> E-FEFEC-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



thank you so much!! I'm so excited to have this as my island tune


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Henesys: Floral Life":

EzEEEFzG
zGFzEzzz

G is high. E is low. You can replace the rests z with sustains - if you prefer. The original song is pretty staccato, so I think it's more accurate with the rests.


----------



## simplehobbit

Could you please do "Fill the Crown" by Poppy?

About 1:24-1:28.

https://youtu.be/fiH9YPSPNlA?t=84

Much thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "POPPY - Fill The Crown (Official Music Video)":

BCCBBAAG
GG-A-C--

Last C is low, all other C's and notes are high.


----------



## Elveira

Hello, can I please request a town tune for the part starting at 0:21 to about 0:27 please? 

Here's the link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0U2X_Es7ik&t=0m21s

Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Harvest Moon Tree of Tranquility 24- Festival 3":

BCBAB---
zzE---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## miyac

Hi! Can I request a town tune please?

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVGJZbW2Xy8

I can't decide but anything between :00 to 1:00.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ni No Kuni 2 Overworld Theme - Main Theme - OST":

DGAB---z
ABDD---A

First D is low, last two D's and all other notes are high.


----------



## miyac

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Ni No Kuni 2 Overworld Theme - Main Theme - OST":
> 
> DGAB---z
> ABDD---A
> 
> First D is low, last two D's and all other notes are high.




Thank you so much!


----------



## startinggate

Hello! I come again because my fiance was so impressed with the one you did for me, he asked if I could ask for a town tune for him as well 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JqwYwiXexc
Bang Dream Poppin' Party - Hello! Wink!
1:02 to 1:05 (ending on chu chu part)

thank you again!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BanG Dream! Poppin'Party - Hello! Wink!":

D-C-AG-D
-C-A-GF-

All the high notes.


----------



## SpyKid

Greetings. I would like to request a town tune. I'm not really sure what kind of BPM it needs to be to be good, this may be a bit too fast, so it'd be ok to listen to it slowed down, but can you try to make 1:58 to 2:00 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xISIYFXts8U ? Thanks. If it's too quick, I'll try find something else.


----------



## simplehobbit

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "POPPY - Fill The Crown (Official Music Video)":
> 
> BCCBBAAG
> GG-A-C--
> 
> Last C is low, all other C's and notes are high.



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Penellope

Penellope said:


> Tales of the Abyss OST (Mirrors)
> 
> 0:24-0:29
> 
> This is one I though you might have done do I searched it but didn't see it!



Oh I'm so sorry! I thought I had turned the name into a link but I think I did it wrong. Here you go: https://youtu.be/ngjeV4QglIw


----------



## DJStarstryker

Hi! I'd like the "fly me to the moon" part of the lyrics that the singer sings from about 24 seconds in to 26 seconds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S6STxv9LDE

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meggtheegg

I would love if you could do Arriety's Theme!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scUyXaWMyAk maybe 0:02ish-0:08ish if there's any way at all to get those sounds into a town tune! otherwise 0:30-0:35ish would be pretty also 
anything around those areas that would fit would be so nice


----------



## startinggate

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BanG Dream! Poppin'Party - Hello! Wink!":
> 
> D-C-AG-D
> -C-A-GF-
> 
> All the high notes.



Thank you so much again! you're a musical wizard!


----------



## MinishMae

Hey! It's really cool that you're doing these! Been looking for LOTR inspired town tunes but haven't had any luck! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UuyeYdQnI4 If you could do the part from 2:53 - 2:58 that'd be great!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Cansis - Kiss Me (Xtra-J Remix)":

A-AAA-A-
F-E-D-C-

All the low notes.

Here is "Tales of the Abyss OST - Mirrors":

A-A-A-FG
A-AGA---

All the high notes.

Here is "Fly me to the moon-Evangelion":

C--BAG-F
---zzzzz

All the high notes.

Here is "Arrietty's Song":

DFG-GFGC
A---GFG-

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "The Two Towers Soundtrack-03-The Riders of Rohan":

A-A-C-B-
--E---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## sdw4527

Would love if you could do the first 5 seconds (or less if not enough notes) of this theme! I couldn't seem to get the 7th note correctly when I did it by ear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orw0aXZc-vQ


----------



## Pariott

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOyB9ZXn8s

Mainly hoping to get the chorus translated into the tune. 2:23  - 2:35 would be the part of the song I'd prefer, but I'm more interested in having the chorus as the tune.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Penellope

Thank you!!!!


----------



## JustHereForTuneMaker

*Rogueport TuneMaker*

Could you do the beginning of Rogueport? Time stamped. Thanks 
https://youtu.be/iTYnay4WYTI?t=3


----------



## Stern5103

*In search of a Pokemon Town Tune*

Hello, before requesting I would just like to say thank you on behalf of everyone you've helped, it is truly selfless work you are doing. With that my request:

https://youtu.be/oe80I0Fv8jw

This is just a sound effect from pokemon "Obtained BP" I think it should all fit into the town tune, its really short.


----------



## smokeoak

Hi there! Not sure if it's one request per thread but if it is just disregard this request. Could you do the first seven seconds of Yasashii Boukyaku? (no so mu ko to wa na ni) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHg3yJXGkdg Thank you!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thank you very much!


----------



## MinishMae

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Cansis - Kiss Me (Xtra-J Remix)":
> 
> A-AAA-A-
> F-E-D-C-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Tales of the Abyss OST - Mirrors":
> 
> A-A-A-FG
> A-AGA---
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "Fly me to the moon-Evangelion":
> 
> C--BAG-F
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "Arrietty's Song":
> 
> DFG-GFGC
> A---GFG-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "The Two Towers Soundtrack-03-The Riders of Rohan":
> 
> A-A-C-B-
> --E---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Stern5103

*Oops forgot two*

Lol i realized that i forgot to ask if I could do two more, if not im sorry to bother you, but if so:

Could you do  1:06-1:10 for this song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjsuw0uIqA

_________

And 0:15-0:20 for this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSDnyVq0kao

Again, thanks so much, you dont have to if you dont want to


----------



## roroselle

ah thank you for doing this!!

*Song:* How Far I'll Go
*Link:* https://youtu.be/cPAbx5kgCJo
*Time:* from 0:38


----------



## kiwikenobi

Stern5103 said:


> Lol i realized that i forgot to ask if I could do two more, if not im sorry to bother you, but if so:





smokeoak said:


> Not sure if it's one request per thread but if it is just disregard this request.




Don't worry, anyone can make as many requests as they like! 
Here is "Suikoden Tierkreis OST - D1 - 01. The Plain and the Sky":

CDE-DEA-
-CBCBAE-

Last E is low. All other E's and other notes are high.

Pariott, I'm not sure what you're trying to say about the chorus, but I have done "Into The Unknown" before, so perhaps the town tunes that I've made of that song before are what you're looking for:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8469209&viewfull=1#post8469209

Here is "Rogueport - Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door":

CFGA--BC
-BCBAG--

First C is low, all other C's and notes are high.

Here is "Pokémon Black & White Sound Gamerip: BP Received":

GCCGEEEF
EDC---zz

First G is low, second G and all other not

Here is "Yasashii Boukyaku (sonority)":

E-GA-AGD
-EG---zz

High G and A, low E and D.

Here is "Pokemon Sun & Moon - Kahuna Battle Music (HQ)":

A---zGEC
-GECAFEF

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. This one was really tricky, so hopefully it sounds enough like the original song. Let me know if you want me to try a different part of the song or a different song.

Here is "Pokemon Platinum - Battle! Frontier Brain Music (HQ)":

cgce---z
ze-eGCED

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. This was another really tricky one, so if you'd like me to try a different part or a different song, just let me know.

Here is "Auli'i Cravalho - How Far I'll Go":

CDE-CDE-
CDE-G-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Hesper

Oh my god, I'm so torn between How Far I'll Go and Calamari Inkantation... 

Thank you so much for doing all these!!


----------



## pink

Oh wow this is amazing thank you for doing this!I have a request ^^
Song: You&Me- astro 
Link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMo4klQq2h4
I don't have a specific time I guess the beginning


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "ASTRO – YOU & ME Lyrics (Color Coded/ENG/ROM/HAN)":

ABABAG--
-B-G---z

All the higih notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## sdw4527

kiwikenobi said:


> Don't worry, anyone can make as many requests as they like!
> Here is "Suikoden Tierkreis OST - D1 - 01. The Plain and the Sky":
> 
> CDE-DEA-
> -CBCBAE-
> 
> Last E is low. All other E's and other notes are high.
> 
> Pariott, I'm not sure what you're trying to say about the chorus, but I have done "Into The Unknown" before, so perhaps the town tunes that I've made of that song before are what you're looking for:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8469209&viewfull=1#post8469209
> 
> Here is "Rogueport - Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door":
> 
> CFGA--BC
> -BCBAG--
> 
> First C is low, all other C's and notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Pokémon Black & White Sound Gamerip: BP Received":
> 
> GCCGEEEF
> EDC---zz
> 
> First G is low, second G and all other not
> 
> Here is "Yasashii Boukyaku (sonority)":
> 
> E-GA-AGD
> -EG---zz
> 
> High G and A, low E and D.
> 
> Here is "Pokemon Sun & Moon - Kahuna Battle Music (HQ)":
> 
> A---zGEC
> -GECAFEF
> 
> G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. This one was really tricky, so hopefully it sounds enough like the original song. Let me know if you want me to try a different part of the song or a different song.
> 
> Here is "Pokemon Platinum - Battle! Frontier Brain Music (HQ)":
> 
> cgce---z
> ze-eGCED
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. This was another really tricky one, so if you'd like me to try a different part or a different song, just let me know.
> 
> Here is "Auli'i Cravalho - How Far I'll Go":
> 
> CDE-CDE-
> CDE-G-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Awesome! Thanks so much! Really appreciate it


----------



## Kiraya

This is so amazing thank you for doing this! I was wondering if you could do a couple for the gx opening theme? 

Link: watch?v=CN_DjYDHEVU&feature=youtu.be

Both the bit at the beginning and the part where the chorus starts (00:28-00:38) ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Season 1 Opening Theme "Get Your Game On":

ED--E---
ED--E---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And:

ED--EF-F
FFF-C---

All the low notes.


----------



## Kiraya

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Season 1 Opening Theme "Get Your Game On":
> 
> ED--E---
> ED--E---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> ED--EF-F
> FFF-C---
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you so much ahhhh!!!


----------



## Sanaki

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WMuMlUTsfY

Looking to make an Island named Yevon from FFX, and would really like some part of this song as my town tune, if it's too hard to come up with I understand! Thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "029 - Farplane Sending / The Sending [Final Fantasy X HD Remaster OST]":

D---F---
E---G---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## pikathree

Hi! I was wondering if I could get this small tune made:

https://youtu.be/7c_TmELfuZo?t=40

It's the small jingle starting at 0:40 for Akihabara station (main tune) hopefully this will fit!

Thanks in advance!! you do great work


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[MIDI] JR Yamanote Line Train Departure Melodies":

C-eGcGC-
C-eGcGC-

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.


----------



## pikathree

Thank you so much!
I had tried this myself and made such a mess of it, this really helps! 



kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[MIDI] JR Yamanote Line Train Departure Melodies":
> 
> C-eGcGC-
> C-eGcGC-
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.


----------



## marzichan

Could you please make a town tune from Civilizations (aka LaHee or the Rak'tika Greatwood day theme) from FFXIV?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqZ0t3IGXpg

I'd love to have cuts from :01-:05 (or however much will fit in there) and :26-:31 if possible (though I'm aware the quick flourish at the end of :31 will likely have to be simplified, which would be fine with me!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "#FF14 "Civilizations" 8-bit Chiptune Remix":

DA-ADEFG
EC---zzz

G and the second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.


----------



## marzichan

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "#FF14 "Civilizations" 8-bit Chiptune Remix":
> 
> DA-ADEFG
> EC---zzz
> 
> G and the second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I'm not sure if this song can be made into a town tune but I'm really, really hoping it can. My island is loosely based off the movie JAWS and this is one of the scores from the movie. If possible I'd like the section from 1:00 to 1:10. Thank you!

Promenade [Tourists On The Menu]


----------



## Sanotec

I'd love to hear Seventeen - Don't wanna cry in my town. Especially the part 0:57 - 1:08.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEkg4GBQumc

Thank you for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Promenade [Tourists On The Menu] (Jaws Soundtrack)":

G-D---DG
GFFEEDD-

High G, all other notes low. The song was a bit tricky, so if it doesn't sound like what you were hoping for, I can maybe do a different part of that song, or another song, just let me know.

Here is "[M/V] SEVENTEEN (Don't Wanna Cry)":

FGACG-F-
--F-F---

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## Cheybunny

thank you for doing this! may I request a song made into a town tune? 

song request: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6xFL20Xnz8 

seconds: 02-10 

(please "like" my post so I can see your response!)


----------



## spunkystella

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qolmz4FlnZ0 from 0:00-0:06!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Melanie Martinez - Wheels On the Bus [Official Audio]":

D-G-GGG-
B-D-B-G-

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lana Del Rey - Doin’ Time (Official Video)":

GDGBD-E-
GDGBD-E-

The first G on each line is low, all other notes are high. It actually isn't accurate--the B really needs to be a B flat, but there's absolutely no room for me to transpose the song at all. The lowest note in the song is the lowest note available in a town tune, and the highest note is the highest note available in a town tune. It only just exactly fits in the range of a town tune at all. I also made a version that fudges the low G into being a high G instead, which transposes it into a different key, but makes it sound correct and still fit in a town tune:

DADFA-B-
DADFA-B-

D and the first A on each line is low, B and the second A on each line are high.

So you can use whichever you prefer.


----------



## ekcomyth

Hi! could you do this song? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp_iuWfxIFg

0:08 to 0:13

thank you!


----------



## chaeyume

hi could you do this song: /watch?v=-EfjXQgE1e8 (UN Village - BAEKHYUN)

from 1:17-1:22 

thank you in advance <3


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Promenade [Tourists On The Menu] (Jaws Soundtrack)":
> 
> G-D---DG
> GFFEEDD-
> 
> High G, all other notes low. The song was a bit tricky, so if it doesn't sound like what you were hoping for, I can maybe do a different part of that song, or another song, just let me know.



Thank you so much! I'll try it out as soon as I can. I really appreciate you creating this for me! ^^


----------



## lasylphyde

Hi, if it's not a bother for you, can you please do: 

this song from 0:42 to 0:47 or 

this song from 1:48 to 1:52 or 

the first 5 seconds of this song or

this song from 0:39 to 0:44 or 

this song from 3:35 to 3:39 

thanks so much for doing these, i really appreciate it!!


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Hi! Would you please be able to do this song?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctz9q8uVdf4
From 1:10?


----------



## botheringsnape

Would you be able to do this song starting at 1:16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCKEXPXtrEU
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## milkymaggots

Could you do this??: https://youtu.be/J1kHcSucovM
Specifically 0:47-0:51 "Infected by fireworks and cinnamon gum"


Thank you


----------



## Soenatte

Pretty sure you're busy with everyone's requests, but any chance you could turn https://youtu.be/7u052cW1e1Y?t=27 into a town tune? Specifically from 0.27 

Thank you always for running this service!


----------



## dilf_energy_1984

Could you please make a town tune loop of seconds 0.5 to 0.9 of Geoff Muldaur's "Brazil", please? Thank you so much in advance, link below. Mistakenly made a post on the wrong thread before. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joInwYlVu2w


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru - Ending 01 / ED Full 『Reset - Taichi Mukai』":

CCDFDC-A
GG---zzz

D and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.

Here is "BAEKHYUN 백현 'UN Village' MV":

BGB-G-E-
--A-A---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Harry Styles - From the Dining Table (Audio)":

EFGD---z
EEEDC---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Bloom":

BCDEBCDE
GFEDE---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Lim Kim - Voice (feat.Swings) [Official MV]":

B---zzzC
---zzzD-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Terrors":

DDD-CBBB
AB-CB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "BTS (Bangtan Boys) - Just One Day (Instrumental Oficial)":

E-DE-DGA
E-DE-DGE

High A and G, low D and E.

Here is "Starlight - Taylor Swift - Lyrics":

A-AGFG-F
-G-F---z

All the high notes.

Here is "NIER OST - Song of the Ancients ~ Devola":

E----FE-
FEDBCC-

All the low notes.

Here is "Candy Eyes":

C-B-A-G-
A-GE-D--

Low E and D, all other notes high. I had to leave off the "infected by" part to make the rest fit, I hope it's all right.

Here is "Kakusei":

ACD-ACD-
ACDG-FEC

And I already actually replied to your original request in my other topic, but here is what I got for "Brazil" again:

D-D-D--D
-D-D-DD-

All high or low D will work. There were other notes playing at the same time, but they were three half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do is one, so it would never sound right.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There were a lot of requests, so please let me know if I missed yours by mistake, and I'll get to it right away.


----------



## Soenatte

@kiwikenobi honestly thank you so much! this was so fast! Really excited to set this as my island tune~


----------



## lasylphyde

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru - Ending 01 / ED Full 『Reset - Taichi Mukai』":
> 
> CCDFDC-A
> GG---zzz
> 
> D and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "BAEKHYUN 백현 'UN Village' MV":
> 
> BGB-G-E-
> --A-A---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Harry Styles - From the Dining Table (Audio)":
> 
> EFGD---z
> EEEDC---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Bloom":
> 
> BCDEBCDE
> GFEDE---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Lim Kim - Voice (feat.Swings) [Official MV]":
> 
> B---zzzC
> ---zzzD-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Terrors":
> 
> DDD-CBBB
> AB-CB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "BTS (Bangtan Boys) - Just One Day (Instrumental Oficial)":
> 
> E-DE-DGA
> E-DE-DGE
> 
> High A and G, low D and E.
> 
> Here is "Starlight - Taylor Swift - Lyrics":
> 
> A-AGFG-F
> -G-F---z
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "NIER OST - Song of the Ancients ~ Devola":
> 
> E----FE-
> FEDBCC-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Candy Eyes":
> 
> C-B-A-G-
> A-GE-D--
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high. I had to leave off the "infected by" part to make the rest fit, I hope it's all right.
> 
> Here is "Kakusei":
> 
> ACD-ACD-
> ACDG-FEC
> 
> And I already actually replied to your original request in my other topic, but here is what I got for "Brazil" again:
> 
> D-D-D--D
> -D-D-DD-
> 
> All high or low D will work. There were other notes playing at the same time, but they were three half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do is one, so it would never sound right.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There were a lot of requests, so please let me know if I missed yours by mistake, and I'll get to it right away.



omg these are all perfect!! thank you very much, it really means a lot to me


----------



## emeraldmalicia

Thanks for doing this! If you have the time, can you do Fancy by Twice? From 0:59-1:04 or 1:14-1:17 but I'm really not picky so whatever is easiest is fine too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOHB85vDuow

Thanks in advance!


----------



## java_finch

Could you do https://youtu.be/lk5iMgG-WJI please? 
I want the bit on 0:35-0:40 (or 1:13... it's pretty much the same thing repeated throughout the whole song) as my tune. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "TWICE "FANCY" M/V":

AA---zAG
---GFEF-

Low E, all other notes high.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Kasabian - Club Foot":

D-DDD-DD
F-DF-DF-

Low D.


----------



## fineline

hi - may you please make a town tune of this song?

the timestamp is 1:10 to 1:17 . 

i also think its so admirable youve kept up with this forum for so long!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Harry Styles - Golden (Official Audio)":

BBBA--B-
BBBA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## java_finch

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kasabian - Club Foot":
> 
> D-DDD-DD
> F-DF-DF-
> 
> Low D.



I modified it to: 
DFDF-DFz 
zAGFG-FD (low D, high A and G) 

so that more would fit (an extra note would really make a difference though), but I wouldn't be able to without your base, thanks a ton!


----------



## artsea

Hi! Thank you so much for doing this, I was wondering if you would be able to turn this into a tune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_i201UY7_Y (0:16 - 0:21)


----------



## emeraldmalicia

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "TWICE "FANCY" M/V":
> 
> AA---zAG
> ---GFEF-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Thanks so much! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Thank you so much! If it’s okay I have one more request 
https://youtu.be/kdgN86GTttU
From the start!


----------



## iGotNoiPad

Thanks so much for helping out! If it is possible, can you turn this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQZnqG31QaA&t=22s
Starting from the (0:25 second mark) Thanks a bunch!


----------



## chaeyume

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru - Ending 01 / ED Full 『Reset - Taichi Mukai』":
> 
> CCDFDC-A
> GG---zzz
> 
> D and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "BAEKHYUN 백현 'UN Village' MV":
> 
> BGB-G-E-
> --A-A---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Harry Styles - From the Dining Table (Audio)":
> 
> EFGD---z
> EEEDC---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Bloom":
> 
> BCDEBCDE
> GFEDE---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Lim Kim - Voice (feat.Swings) [Official MV]":
> 
> B---zzzC
> ---zzzD-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Terrors":
> 
> DDD-CBBB
> AB-CB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "BTS (Bangtan Boys) - Just One Day (Instrumental Oficial)":
> 
> E-DE-DGA
> E-DE-DGE
> 
> High A and G, low D and E.
> 
> Here is "Starlight - Taylor Swift - Lyrics":
> 
> A-AGFG-F
> -G-F---z
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "NIER OST - Song of the Ancients ~ Devola":
> 
> E----FE-
> FEDBCC-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Candy Eyes":
> 
> C-B-A-G-
> A-GE-D--
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high. I had to leave off the "infected by" part to make the rest fit, I hope it's all right.
> 
> Here is "Kakusei":
> 
> ACD-ACD-
> ACDG-FEC
> 
> And I already actually replied to your original request in my other topic, but here is what I got for "Brazil" again:
> 
> D-D-D--D
> -D-D-DD-
> 
> All high or low D will work. There were other notes playing at the same time, but they were three half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can do is one, so it would never sound right.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There were a lot of requests, so please let me know if I missed yours by mistake, and I'll get to it right away.




thank you so much!


----------



## NasirReedAli1

*Can you please make the tunes for these songs?*

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=KQj0eXtsObU&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=-w2zOLs6Olo&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=lGfj6kIV_s8&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJCV_1Y2Zw&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=paNhRFd0-cM&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=BYkW_B6OBvQ&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=3jf_Z68c4LQ&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=7J2B88miNPM&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy1JwiXHwI4&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=vyGFM5CGnoo&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=BjTbELSqgYc&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=WnAWW6Zy1I8&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=BYE7DcfovLM&feature=share
For that one can you do from 0:56 to 1:01

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsh8DHVRxEs&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=0k5s0FP_uvw&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=RHHG0tJWM9Y&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=eFVj0Z6ahcI&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAMUGueE9Y&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=85ftfVUTzM4&feature=share


https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=Y88LVU7MAe4&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=etwAYnwThoQ&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=PNsGkNnMQuM&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=3exsRhw3xt8&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=P-eNMO8L5Hs&feature=share

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=dOVWGxU5YsU&feature=share


----------



## MortuusFever

can you do this one? the beginning of the song, the piano part 

thank you so much!


----------



## emperorvaseline

thanks so much for doing this

i have several Persona songs i'd like turned into town tunes

Burn my Dread, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pNDzL8w6XI

Signs of Love, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8TP8rFATkU

Time to Make History, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK9Y1EqjDpY

Heartbeat, Heartache, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ue1JPFXEU&

Heaven, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVLH5V6YvOI

A Sky Full of Stars, 0:00-0:03, 0:04-0:07 and 0:22-0:25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJrIJGGbPKE

Life Goes On, 0:00-0:03,0:04-0:07
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WEeVrR4IVA


sorry if that was a bit much but i'd really appreciate it if you'd do them for me 
thanks and i hope you enjoy turning these into tunes


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Could you try 0:55-1:00? If that's too long then, 0:57-1:00 is fine! Just want the part before it repeats again

https://youtu.be/cIsMmw5V3g4


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, things are really picking up here now that New Horizons is out! I'm going to have to change the rules just a little bit. Only three requests per day per person, please. That means that emperorvaseline and NasirReedAli1 will need to repost with only three songs for today before I can do their requests.

And TBT is very slow right now, so I will get to everyone else's requests at some point today, but it may take a while. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Hesper

Just wanted to let you know How Far I'll Go sounds fantastic. I wasn't the requester, but I finally got town tunes unlocked and it's absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## SheriTansorma

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2sp571ZKjk

I'd super duper love the first 5 seconds of this turned into a town tune. 

However, if you feel there another 5 second portion that captures the sound of the song more, go a head and do that.


Thank you so much for doing this, you are a blessing on us all.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Final Fantasy XIV Original Sound Track - Zenith's Theme (Night)":

C-B-C-E-
D---B-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Billie Eilish - 8 (Lyrics)":

CDED---z
CDED---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Dewford Town Pokémon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire Music Extended HD":

FGDF---z
GE---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "No Game No Life - Opening | This Game":

C-BE--EB
CC-BF---

Low E, all other notes low.

Here is "Stray Kids - Get Cool | Official Instrumental":

DCAFAC--
D-C-A-F-

All the high notes.

Here is "Fate/Kaleid liner Prism (OP1) - Starlog (Piano Cover)":

B-CB-G--
G--A---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Please let me know if I've missed any requests before this post, and I'll get to them right away. And I'm still waiting for the people who posted more than three requests at once to repost a list of no more than three for today. I'll work on those once I get a shorter list from you.


----------



## Snailsalt

would it be ok for me to ask for a tune of fetus of god beginning around 36 seconds in? 
https://youtu.be/cNfhRjK9TbU?t=36


----------



## Snailsalt

would it be ok for me to ask for a tune of fetus of god beginning around 36 seconds in? 
https://youtu.be/cNfhRjK9TbU?t=36


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Vampire Savior/Darkstalkers 3 Music: Fetus of God":

FE--zzzz
AB--zzzz

All the low notes. In theory I could have tried to fit more of the song into the town tune, but I didn't for two reasons. One is because it would have changed the timing. But the more important reason is because the song cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in the original.


----------



## emperorvaseline

kiwikenobi said:


> Okay, things are really picking up here now that New Horizons is out! I'm going to have to change the rules just a little bit. Only three requests per day per person, please. That means that emperorvaseline and NasirReedAli1 will need to repost with only three songs for today before I can do their requests.
> 
> And TBT is very slow right now, so I will get to everyone else's requests at some point today, but it may take a while. Thank you for your patience.




thats alright thanks for letting me know hahaha

here are the 3 songs i've narrowed down

Signs of Love, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQBbnP_uutA

Life Goes On, 0:18-0:21
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WEeVrR4IVA

A Sky Full of Stars, beginning part
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJrIJGGbPKE


thanks again


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Persona 4 OST] 06 - Signs Of Love":

EE-DD-C-
EE-DD-C-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Persona 5 OST 55 - Life Goes On":

DFG-GFAF
DCD---zz

High G and A, low D and C.

Here is "Persona 4 Golden OST- A Sky Full Of Stars":

D--C--CD
F-E-DEC-

All the low notes.


----------



## Randomstuff

Probably one of the most random songs to request to be done but hope you have a good time with this one

Oingo Boingo Ending JJBA 0:06 - 0:09
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh_ZK_Rb25s


----------



## iGotNoiPad

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Dewford Town Pokémon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire Music Extended HD":
> 
> FGDF---z
> GE---zzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thanks so much for this! I really appreciate it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Oingo Boingo Brothers Ending":

EG-GFA-A
CC---zzz

Low E, all other notes high. Honestly, that part of that video is spoken, not sung, so they aren't really notes, so I sort of had to make up a song that sounds sort of vaguely like the pitch progression of the spoken words. If you'd like me to do a different part of the song where there's more melodic singing, just let me know which seconds of the video the part you want plays during.


----------



## hamborgler

*Tune!*

Hi! I have a couple requests.
0:04 to 0:12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVYeJyZCwzE

0:06 to 0:16
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2JjjSKh6jM&t=25s

and lastly,

1:19 to 1:24 basically the lines "Me and You. Yo' mama and yo' cousin too if possible.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAeFEmp0WFU


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bitesbites

*Request*

Hello i was wondering if you could try the first seconds of these songs: https://youtu.be/KIfEkoL65Fc  or https://youtu.be/naoknj1ebqI

Thank you ! I hope this isnt too much


----------



## Randomstuff

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Oingo Boingo Brothers Ending":
> 
> EG-GFA-A
> CC---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. Honestly, that part of that video is spoken, not sung, so they aren't really notes, so I sort of had to make up a song that sounds sort of vaguely like the pitch progression of the spoken words. If you'd like me to do a different part of the song where there's more melodic singing, just let me know which seconds of the video the part you want plays during.



You did amazing! I'll definitely do more from you again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dragon Ball Z prologue music 1 (Vegeta,Frieza,Cell Saga)":

CBGD---z
D-CBGD--

First and last D are low, second D and all other notes are high.

Here is "Epic DBZ Themes Extended: Vegeta's Theme [HD]":

C-A---zz
D-CA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Unfortunately, "Outkast - Elevators (Me & You)" is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. I'm not really able to make a town tune that sounds like rapping. Sorry. I hope you like the other songs that I did. If you want another song done, just let me know.

Here is "Penny In A Well":

CEB--ECE
B--ECEB-

High B, low E and C.

Here is "Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds (Remastered 2009)":

D-G-D-F-
D-G-E-G-

E and the first D are low, G and the last two D's are high.


----------



## emperorvaseline

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Persona 4 OST] 06 - Signs Of Love":
> 
> EE-DD-C-
> EE-DD-C-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Persona 5 OST 55 - Life Goes On":
> 
> DFG-GFAF
> DCD---zz
> 
> High G and A, low D and C.
> 
> Here is "Persona 4 Golden OST- A Sky Full Of Stars":
> 
> D--C--CD
> F-E-DEC-
> 
> All the low notes.





thanks so much for these


----------



## throwaway

Hi, thank you so much for doing this. I made an account strictly to get your help with some tune requests!

1. 00:26 to 00:30
https://youtu.be/gYG_4vJ4qNA

2. 00:07 to 00:11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VduvB5xY2L0

3. 00:35 to 00:37 (it just keeps repeating the same lyric, i like the melody of how they say it though!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB85HAUXbbM

Thanks again for doing this. I searched for these in the thread and did not find them!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Grimes - We Appreciate Power (Lyric Video)":

F-FGD-DE
FGFED---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "iamamiwhoami; clump":

AEDEAAAC
-D-A---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. It's not exactly accurate because the original song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune, but it's pretty close. To be truly accurate, the first D would need to be sharp, while the second one would be natural, but you can't do that in an island tune.

Here is "iamamiwhoami; u-2":

E--A-AC-
E--A-AC-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## attykarly

*Song Requests!*

Hello! Made an account here just so I can follow your work! Been a fan since ACNL! 
Also have me some requests for you:

TWICE - Feel Special
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ymwOvzhwHs
0:52 - 0:54 ("You make me feel special") and 1:22 - 1:24 ("I feel so specialll")

TWICE - Dance the Night Away
specifically the music after they sing "let's dance the night away"
1:22 - 1:26

Thank you! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "TWICE "Feel Special" M/V":

CCDF-A-A
---zzzzz

High A, all other notes low.

And:

GG-A-G-G
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I don't see a link to the second song you requested. If you post a link to it, I'll be happy to turn it into a town tune for you.


----------



## kumamon

hello!! could i please request:

https://youtu.be/pznMi0VqOBY from 0:09 to 0:13
https://youtu.be/viDKam_hmGM from 0:55 to 0:59 (a different snippet was requested before - hope that's ok!)

thank you so much for taking all these requests!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Dual Destinies OST: 1-36 Apollo Justice ~ I'm Fine!":

B-CG-FED
B-CA---z

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "NIER OST - Kaine ~ Salvation":

F----EFG
AGFEF---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## shouyou

Hi! Thanks so much for doing this, the town tune is something that everyone hears frequently throughout their game, so it's really appreciated!

One Summer's Day - Spirited Away (not sure if you've already done this one, it's quite popular)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpXnIXP6j78

You can pick any part of the song you want!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "08 Joe Hisaishi - One Summer's Day":

EEEEDEAE
DD---zzz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## shouyou

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "08 Joe Hisaishi - One Summer's Day":
> 
> EEEEDEAE
> DD---zzz
> 
> High A, all other notes low.



Thank you!! It's spot on


----------



## miistann

aaaa I've been trying to get this song to work all day but then I stumbled here and figured maybe you could help me out? 

https://youtu.be/QfXIud2g__s

this is the song


0:03-0:08 or more would be my ideal if you could! Thank you sm!


----------



## BringZeWubs

https://youtu.be/gQDa7urAYLs

The first 3 seconds of the song's progression would be incredible


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Etoils mignon":

CCC-GGG-
DDCDE---

G and the first 3 C's are high, last C and all other notes are low.

Here is "Make Up":

CECECECE
CECECECE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## PurpleLutari

I'd love https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m-SFs-ocYE&list=RD6m-SFs-ocYE this song! Specifically as much as you could get from the part from 1:37-1:45? Idk how to describe it but the "didn't like didn't like-a-like-'em" bit. It's for a friend's town ^^

TW in the link for cursing!! D: Apologies ^^;;


----------



## Wander

Not sure if this'll work or not, but... if you could figure out how to do the first 10 seconds or so of this song that would be just brilliant!   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiCEp3K3Rs


----------



## Metal Arm

Thank you so much for taking these requests, you are greatly appreciated.
If you would be so kind as to take this song from called, "Peace and Tranquility": 0:22-0:26

-------------->https://youtu.be/SHvhps47Lmc?t=20

Thank you so much in advance and again thank you for bringing tunes and songs to everyone


----------



## SuperCoxylac

Hello, I'd like to order a tune, please :
Aperture Science Innovators Theme (Portal 2)

https://youtu.be/n1KC4L7f_UE

From 0 to 9 seconds.

Thank you for your time, have a good day.


----------



## Magmablargg

Hi! I have 2 different themes because I'm not sure which one will translate better

the first is from this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7truBEvZ4g
If you could start the tune at the 0:59/1:00 mark (when the brass comes in) that'd be great.

And the second is here:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgwUenaQqlM
Starting at 0:56, just the first part of the chorus.

What you're doing is super awesome! Big thanks from the less musically talented.


----------



## Scendscale

Hello, I've got a town tune request. I really love this song, and I really want it to be represented in my town. 

https://youtu.be/zhIScvlFn2w 

I'e got a few ideas for which parts of the song I'd like. 

1: From 0:08 to 0:11, the line "hey you people, over there". 
2: Immediately following that, "let me see you throw your hands up in the air"
3: The "character select" part at 0:41
4: From 1:21 to 1:25, "everybody, gather round now, let's get funky with C+C"

Any of these would do, ideally either the first two. Whichever sounds the best honestly. I hope it's not too much trouble, and thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Laurawantstobtl

*Can I get this song done???*

Im having a terrible time time doing this and maybe you could help ^^

https://youtu.be/rz0z3U6a7Fo from 2:33 to 2:35! thanks in advance!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals - Starkid":

EEE-EEE-
EEEEEF--

Low E.

Here is "Starset - Starlight (Official Lyric Video)":

C-C-C-B-
B-B-E-E-

Low E.

Here is "A Hat in Time OST [Seal the Deal] - Peace and Tranquility":

BCGEBCGE
BCGEBCGE

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Portal 2 soundtrack Aperture Science Innovators":

C---C---
G--GB-C-

First C is low, all other notes are high.

Here is "Proof of a Hero (Zorah Magdaros) [Monster Hunter World soundtrack]":

F-FG---C
FGFCC---

G and the last C are high, first two C's are low.

Here is "「Hero too」4 MY HEROACADEMIA":

E-G-DGCD
F-EC---z

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Soda City Funk":

E-FEDCA-
--DEC---

All the low notes.

Here is "Live Long Enough to Become the Hero - NateWantsToBattle (piano cover)":

EFEDEDCB
-CGB-CG-

All the low notes.


----------



## Lucks

It's really cool that you do this for so many people. I have a request, I have tried to get this song for a few hours now but I'm so bad at matching up the tune that I cant seem to make it work. If it's possible I would like the first 4-5 seconds of the piano in this song. https://youtu.be/iNjipfRlFOI

Thanks!


----------



## lilollura

*Arrietty*

Hello! I was wondering if you were still taking requests? if so id love to hear your take on Studio Ghibli's Arrietty theme song!! uwu <3 I've tried recreating it but im not the best at town tunes so ;^;
Someone has already made an Arrietty town tune but I don't believe it is the THEME theme ya know.

between 0:02 and 0:08 if that's ok?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scUyXaWMyAk

lots of love!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Naoya Mori - Yuuzora no Kamihikouki (lyrics and english translation)":

D---ADAF
-E-D---z

Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.

I have already done "Arrietty's Song" previously in this thread in this post:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8489508&viewfull=1#post8489508

Please remember to search this thread and my old Town Tune thread (link in the first post of this thread) before making requests, since what you want may already be made.

EDIT: For some reason that link isn't working anymore, and the original song isn't coming up when I search for it. But it's there. This is distressing.






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Hi! Can I request a town tune please?  Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVGJZbW2Xy8  I can't decide but anything between :00 to 1:00.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Toystardust

*hey*

could you do the first 6 seconds of this one : https://youtu.be/VV-06rTGhS0

and also the the first 4 seconds of this one please : https://youtu.be/vcAp4nmTZCA


----------



## Lucks

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Naoya Mori - Yuuzora no Kamihikouki (lyrics and english translation)":
> 
> D---ADAF
> -E-D---z
> 
> Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.



That's brilliant, Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kokonut

Hi hi, just made an account for this. You're incredible. 

I'm going to ditto attykarly's request for "TWICE - Dance the Night Away
specifically the music after they sing "let's dance the night away"
1:22 - 1:26" and here's the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm5iP0S1z9w

Hope it's okay to ask for it again since they forgot to provide the link when they asked!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sanrio Mall Closed 11am-7pm":

EEEAEEEA
EEEAEEEA

Low E, high A.

Here is "bladee - Be Nice To Me":

C--GG-F-
E-C---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is TWICE "Dance The Night Away" M/V":

G-AB-G--
AC-E---z

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Kokonut

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Sanrio Mall Closed 11am-7pm":
> 
> EEEAEEEA
> EEEAEEEA
> 
> Low E, high A.
> 
> Here is "bladee - Be Nice To Me":
> 
> C--GG-F-
> E-C---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is TWICE "Dance The Night Away" M/V":
> 
> G-AB-G--
> AC-E---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Thank you so much! You're a legend!


----------



## BungoTheElf

https://youtu.be/go_VV-eMp80?t=6

0:06-0:09 Please and thank you!!! 

The link starts at the part I want bc the beginning of the song has some loud whistles


----------



## StrangeDog

Can you do the Beastars "Wild Side" theme? I didn't think it could be done, but if it can be done, my friend would be very happy!


----------



## Hikari

Hiya! Could you do 0:01 - 0:04 of this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nluo1sJkHHs

Thanks so much!


----------



## denimblonde

Hi! 
Can you do 0:00-0:05?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53aDI5K49F4&t=9s

Thank you!!


----------



## hkid1412

0:15-0:20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L6xyaeiV58&t=15s

Thank you so much!!


----------



## hevans_door

I’m very new so please forgive my etiquette. Could you go for this beginning flute section (about 0:14-0:17)?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlF0-Qs2xkI

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Sounddrug - Na-Na-Na Numbers (locals)":

C-BGF-AE
D-CBC---

All the high notes.

Unforutnately "Beastars OP FULL - Wild Side by ALI but is better" seems to be a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. What's more, the piano-sounding part at the beginning has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune. The closest I can get is this:

CBCD-D--
CBCD-D--

All the high notes or all the low notes. But it doesn't sound quite right, because the D really needs to be a D flat, but there are no flats and sharps in island tunes.


----------



## BungoTheElf

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Sounddrug - Na-Na-Na Numbers (locals)":
> 
> C-BGF-AE
> D-CBC---
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Unforutnately "Beastars OP FULL - Wild Side by ALI but is better" seems to be a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. What's more, the piano-sounding part at the beginning has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune. The closest I can get is this:
> 
> CBCD-D--
> CBCD-D--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes. But it doesn't sound quite right, because the D really needs to be a D flat, but there are no flats and sharps in island tunes.



AHHHH I LOVE THIS THANK U SO MUCH!!! <33333


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "【vflower】STRIKE 3【VOCALOID Original】":

A-CADC--
A-CADCG-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Resident Evil 2: Save Room":

E-A-E-F-
D---zzzz

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "Lady Gaga - Stupid Love (Official Music Video)":

GFDD--AG
GFDD--AG

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker - Molgera Battle Theme":

DAGFGDFG
-DFG---z

Last two D's are low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Hikari

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "【vflower】STRIKE 3【VOCALOID Original】":
> 
> A-CADC--
> A-CADCG-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Resident Evil 2: Save Room":
> 
> E-A-E-F-
> D---zzzz
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Lady Gaga - Stupid Love (Official Music Video)":
> 
> GFDD--AG
> GFDD--AG
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker - Molgera Battle Theme":
> 
> DAGFGDFG
> -DFG---z
> 
> Last two D's are low, first D and all other notes are high.



That's perfect, thanks so much!!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hi, thanks for doing this! Would it be too hard to make the first seconds of this song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqxvaDbAHkI


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Official Music Video]Perfume ":

G-A-F-C-
G-A-F-C-

All the high notes.


----------



## SuperCoxylac

*Tune request*

Hello, I'd like to order another tune, plesae. This time for my brother.

Pikmin Main Theme (Pikmin)

https://youtu.be/IyWj9lC7-5s

From 0:36 to 0:41 please.

Thank you for your time and services, and have a beautiful day.

(Man, I wonder how much money you could get every time someone order a tune.)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pikmin OST - Main Theme":

B--GC-B-
-G---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Johannes Spinnenschreck

I'd like two tunes, both from the song "Home" from Undertale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsoLYWTzqSY.

One from the start and one from 0:37


----------



## dolmaro

Hi! I'd like to request three tunes: 

The first: (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzm5yu6-Gnc), the first few seconds would be great!!

The second: (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFIDRy0iKVk), either the first few seconds or starting at 0:46 

The third: (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMUdckSNBvI), the first few seconds

Thank you so much for your help and hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Undertale OST - Home ":

AEAB-EAB
AEAB-EAB

E and the first A on each line are low, all other A's and notes are high.

And:

E-E-B---
A-E-E---

The first and last E are low, all other E's and notes are high.

Here is "SEVENTEEN - GOOD TO ME (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han)":

E---EFG-
--F---FG
D---

High G, all other notes low. The last note, D, does not fit into the space of a normal island tune while using the correct timing. If you want to fit the D in at the end, you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make room for it. But this will change the timing so that it won't sound the same. You can experiment with it yourself.

Here is "SEVENTEEN - 'SNAP SHOOT' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

CDE-E-F-
--E-E-D-

All the low notes.

Here is "(JANNABI) - She (Hidden Track No.V) ":

A-C-F-E-
G-F-E-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## d2r2yan

*request for this song*

hi i will like to request for this tune from this song:
https://youtu.be/OLvC28rCygE
around 0:19-0:22
Thank you


----------



## lilollura

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Naoya Mori - Yuuzora no Kamihikouki (lyrics and english translation)":
> 
> D---ADAF
> -E-D---z
> 
> Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.
> 
> I have already done "Arrietty's Song" previously in this thread in this post:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8489508&viewfull=1#post8489508
> 
> Please remember to search this thread and my old Town Tune thread (link in the first post of this thread) before making requests, since what you want may already be made.



Thank you so much oh wow!! sorry, im fairly new and couldn't figure out how to look through your previous blogs for a certain word again sORRY IM--

Cant wait to use one of these as my island tune


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Bang Dream【FULL】Egao･Sing･A･Song-Hello, Happy World!(MV,Full Combo,Expert)":

CCCEFEC-
CCCEFEC-

All the low notes.


----------



## aliste

You're an amazing person for offering to do this!

Would it be possible to get the first 2-3 seconds of this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3emFUXbC5U? I think that's all that will fit.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "[Persona 3 FES] 12 - Heartful Cry":

CF-FEFGF
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## meowangela

Hey there!! I'd like to request Demon Slayer/Kimetsu No Yaiba "Nezuko's Theme"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTTeu_iEQqA
0:00-0:07 approximately 

Thank you very much ♡


----------



## Noodle-Kun

*Yakuza Tune Requests*

Hello! I am terrible at the tune system, so happy you are here to help!

I am a big fan of the Yakuza series, so I would like to have a song from the series as a tune.

The first idea is Iji Sakura 2000 from Yakuza Kiwami (The part I was hoping to turn into a tune was from around 1:00-1:05 [which I timestamped]. Basically the part where the chorus of the song kicks in.)
https://youtu.be/dnxSZF4M9Dc?t=60

The second idea was Judgement from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd say around 1:03-1:09 if possible. Also would start at "Wow, breakin the law")
https://youtu.be/ZEkwHrzPtOk?t=63

The third idea was 24-Hour Cinderella from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd just just start when the vocals kick in [which I timestamped]. It would probably be from 0:08-0:13 [which is from the Sunaonii and ends right before the YOU LOVE ME happens].)
https://youtu.be/_3Mo7U0XSFo?t=8

Thanks!


----------



## thcrspstcnl

*Tune request*

Hello! I was wondering if you could make tunes out of the choruses of these songs:

Tune 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTQNJT7OZew (starting at 1:24)

Tune 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52YjQC_xUo (starting at 0:54)

thank you!!


----------



## Noodle-Kun

*Tune Request*

Hello! I am terrible at the tune system, so happy you are here to help!

I am a big fan of the Yakuza series, so I would like to have a song from the series as a tune.

The first idea is Iji Sakura 2000 from Yakuza Kiwami (The part I was hoping to turn into a tune was from around 1:00-1:05 [which I timestamped]. Basically the part where the chorus of the song kicks in.)
https://youtu.be/dnxSZF4M9Dc?t=60

The second idea was Judgement from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd say around 1:03-1:09 if possible. Also would start at "Wow, breakin the law")
https://youtu.be/ZEkwHrzPtOk?t=63

The third idea was 24-Hour Cinderella from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd just just start when the vocals kick in [which I timestamped]. It would probably be from 0:08-0:13 [which is from the Sunaonii and ends right before the YOU LOVE ME happens].)
https://youtu.be/_3Mo7U0XSFo?t=8

Thanks!


----------



## fawniebambie

Could you please make a tune for Adore You by Harry Styles?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUwTfXdBoRE - 0:57 - 1:02
Thank you! <3


----------



## Noodle-Kun

*Yakuza Tune Requests*

Hello! I am terrible at the tune system, so happy you are here to help!

I am a big fan of the Yakuza series, so I would like to have a song from the series as a tune.

The first idea is Iji Sakura 2000 from Yakuza Kiwami (The part I was hoping to turn into a tune was from around 1:00-1:05 [which I timestamped]. Basically the part where the chorus of the song kicks in.)
https://youtu.be/dnxSZF4M9Dc?t=60

The second idea was Judgement from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd say around 1:03-1:09 if possible. Also would start at "Wow, breakin the law")
https://youtu.be/ZEkwHrzPtOk?t=63

The third idea was 24-Hour Cinderella from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd just just start when the vocals kick in [which I timestamped]. It would probably be from 0:08-0:13 [which is from the Sunaonii and ends right before the YOU LOVE ME happens].)
https://youtu.be/_3Mo7U0XSFo?t=8

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "beabadoobee - If You Want To (Official Video)":

GFFD-DGF
F-D-FD--

High G, low D.

Here is "Winnetka Bowling League - Slow Dances (Lyric Video)":

E-A-EG-A
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## aliste

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Persona 3 FES] 12 - Heartful Cry":
> 
> CF-FEFGF
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Ahhh, so beautiful! Thank you!!!


----------



## meowangela

hey there! i’d like to request kimetsu no yaiba “Nezuko’s Theme”
https://youtu.be/wTTeu_iEQqA
0:00-0:07 approximately!

Thank you very much (ꈍᴗꈍ)♡


----------



## Noodle-Kun

*Yakuza Tune Requests*

Hello! I am terrible at the tune system, so happy you are here to help!

I am a big fan of the Yakuza series, so I would like to have a song from the series as a tune.

The first idea is Iji Sakura 2000 from Yakuza Kiwami (The part I was hoping to turn into a tune was from around 1:00-1:05 [which I timestamped]. Basically the part where the chorus of the song kicks in.)
https://youtu.be/dnxSZF4M9Dc?t=60

The second idea was Judgement from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd say around 1:03-1:09 if possible. Also would start at "Wow, breakin the law")
https://youtu.be/ZEkwHrzPtOk?t=63

The third idea was 24-Hour Cinderella from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd just just start when the vocals kick in [which I timestamped]. It would probably be from 0:08-0:13 [which is from the Sunaonii and ends right before the YOU LOVE ME happens].)
https://youtu.be/_3Mo7U0XSFo?t=8

Thanks!


----------



## Noodle-Kun

*Yakuza Tune Requests*

Hello! I am terrible at the tune system, so happy you are here to help!

I am a big fan of the Yakuza series, so I would like to have a song from the series as a tune.

The first idea is Iji Sakura 2000 from Yakuza Kiwami (The part I was hoping to turn into a tune was from around 1:00-1:05 [which I timestamped]. Basically the part where the chorus of the song kicks in.)
https://youtu.be/dnxSZF4M9Dc?t=60

The second idea was Judgement from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd say around 1:03-1:09 if possible. Also would start at "Wow, breakin the law")
https://youtu.be/ZEkwHrzPtOk?t=63

The third idea was 24-Hour Cinderella from Yakuza 0 (For this I'd just just start when the vocals kick in [which I timestamped]. It would probably be from 0:08-0:13 [which is from the Sunaonii and ends right before the YOU LOVE ME happens].)
https://youtu.be/_3Mo7U0XSFo?t=8

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba OST - Nezuko Theme":

FGA-GFE-
EFG-FED-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Noodle-Kun

*Tune Request*

Hello! I am terrible at the tune system, so happy you are here to help!

I am a big fan of the Yakuza series, so I would like to have a song from the series as a tune.

The first idea is Iji Sakura 2000 from Yakuza Kiwami (Around 1:00-1:05.)
https://youtu.be/dnxSZF4M9Dc?t=60

The second idea was Judgement from Yakuza 0 (Around 1:03-1:09 if possible.)
https://youtu.be/ZEkwHrzPtOk?t=63

The third idea was 24-Hour Cinderella from Yakuza 0 (probably be from 0:08-0:13)
https://youtu.be/_3Mo7U0XSFo?t=8

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Yakuza Kiwami OST - 29 意地桜2000 [Full Spec Edition]":

E-G-A--A
A-G-A--A

Low E, all other notes high. If you don't like the way it stops abruptly, you can replace the last A with a rest z to make it be silent instead.

Here is "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - Judgement Perfect Score":

G-CDF-E-
G-CDF-E-

High G, all other notes low.

And I've actually done "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - 24-Hour Cinderella Perfect Score" before, in my previous town tune maker thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...ing-Requests&p=8471380&viewfull=1#post8471380

Please remember to use the "search thread" function to search this thread and my old Town Tune thread (link in the first post of this thread) before making requests, since what you want may already be made.


----------



## Noodle-Kun

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Yakuza Kiwami OST - 29 意地桜2000 [Full Spec Edition]":
> 
> E-G-A--A
> A-G-A--A
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. If you don't like the way it stops abruptly, you can replace the last A with a rest z to make it be silent instead.
> 
> Here is "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - Judgement Perfect Score":
> 
> G-CDF-E-
> G-CDF-E-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> And I've actually done "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - 24-Hour Cinderella Perfect Score" before, in my previous town tune maker thread:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...ing-Requests&p=8471380&viewfull=1#post8471380
> 
> Please remember to use the "search thread" function to search this thread and my old Town Tune thread (link in the first post of this thread) before making requests, since what you want may already be made.



Thanks!

Sorry for the repeat. I was trying to find the Search Thread function, but I couldn't find it for the life of me. Sorry!


----------



## Psicat

Hi. I would like to make another request The Stardew Valley Theme.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQSHcl6TJb4
0:00-0:06 approximately!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

Hey again, it's been a while! I got New Horizons and would love to have my partner and I's song as my town tune!
Here's the link to that: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkK8g6FMEXE, Starting at 1:12  thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Stardew Valley Overture":

CEG-C-CF
A-C---zz

First and third C, and E, are low. All other notes are high.

Here is "Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (Official Music Video)":

GGGG--FF
---zzzzz

High G.


----------



## famicomdemon

Hi! Do you think you could help me out? I'm not good at reading cords and I was wondering if you could help me with my town tune 

The first notes from keep your head up from jammer lammy https://youtu.be/_mJgJ-Qwbdg

from (0:03 to 0:08) if that will help!
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "KEEP YOUR HEAD UP!!! [MilkCan - Make it Sweet!]":

DCDEDEG-
--GAGAC-

G, A, and the last C are high, first C and all other notes are low.


----------



## Apollyna

Your service is so helpful!
I tried out your first arrangement based on the following song, but now I'm thinking a little variety would be lovely. :3






Could I get whatever fits into the tune maker from about *0:07 to 0:11*?

It might not be perfect timing notes-wise but that's more than okay!
The last trumpety note is irrelevant; if I did my math right, the tiny pause and last two xylophone-y notes should fall perfectly at the end of the tune maker. (i tried doing this myself to spare you the trouble but i must be tone deaf or something... xD thank goodness for you!)

I made a little trim-link for you if that helps - https://youtu.be/2oPFI5rL83w?start=7&end=11


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Legend of Mana (PSX) - Southern City Polpota (Polpota Bay Theme)":

EFDEFGA-
GAAGFEFD

Low D and E, high G and A. As you said, the timing isn't quite right, but, in terms of the number of notes, it does just fit. If you'd like me to make a version with closer timing to the original song, but fewer notes, just let me know.


----------



## Psicat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Stardew Valley Overture":
> 
> CEG-C-CF
> A-C---zz
> 
> First and third C, and E, are low. All other notes are high.



Thank you!


----------



## niceguy678

Hi I was wondering if you could do this song 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJQnZZ-Wmao
the first 6 or seven sections should be good, thanks!


----------



## iofuu

Hi there!

I'd like to request this song please (starting at 2:29 mark)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiYjkSPsQWI


----------



## IslandGuy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROA7WDJgawE

0:09-0:13 Was hoping you could get the main melody from this one.


----------



## d2r2yan

*Thank you*



kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Bang Dream【FULL】Egao･Sing･A･Song-Hello, Happy World!(MV,Full Combo,Expert)":
> 
> CCCEFEC-
> CCCEFEC-
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you


----------



## yukimin

Don't have a request - just want to say how cool it is that you do this for everyone! 28 forum pages??? Wow!

It's people like you that make the game and community fun.


----------



## tachotaco

Hello!! I’d like to request tunes from these two songs if possible!

the first 4 seconds https://youtu.be/lNxTGqluur8

and 00:36-00:41 https://youtu.be/FM0qyvsb-SM

Thank you (♡˙︶˙♡)!!!


----------



## Pupco1

Hey sorry if you already did this on the old thread but i chould not find the search thread tool anywhere.
but could you do the "chorus" part of city escape 0:39 - 0:47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WcyVvWZJU4


----------



## Haylo Ween

Hello ! First, thanks a lot for what you do here, it's incredible !
After a long search, I saw that you didn't have the song that I need so here I am for, actually, two requests... 
If it's too much, wich is understandable, you can just do the first one !

https://youtu.be/-e7oW-XVyQs

For the time, at the start and to where you can !

The 2nd one is  https://youtu.be/eCJePo-R7aY

The first notes too !

I 'm looking forward to have them in my city and in my island ! Thanks a lot and have a great day ♥


----------



## WilliamWolffgang

Hi could you make the danish national anthem?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSwV-DJivQU&t=28s
Thanks so much for all you do!


----------



## meowangela

hi again!! i appreciated your help last time! i’d like to request hatsune miku - strobe light

https://youtu.be/7sKs7INaEoA
4:02-4:06 approximately!

Thank you very much (ꈍᴗꈍ)♡


----------



## Larimar

It's super wonderful of you to help people with this so much! You've must've done an absurd amount of tunes seeing from the forum numbers :O
Unfortunately I have no idea how to work the search tool despite trying at it for a while, so I apologize greatly if this has been done, but I'm hoping its obscure enough that it hasnt been done ;v;

Could you do the part starting from 00:26 from this:
https://youtu.be/QdOdsyW5PZo


----------



## toraishi

hello, thank you so much for this! i'd like to request these two songs, if thats okay:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ncLbYilPjE
i'd like the tune to start at 1:03 and end at 1:15 (if possible! if not then just starting at 1:03 is fine)

and https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BbJewV9vxNM starting at 1:17 and end at 1:24 (i dunno if its possible but if not thats also ok)

once again thank you so much for this!


----------



## Khaelis

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Henesys: Floral Life":
> 
> EzEEEFzG
> zGFzEzzz
> 
> G is high. E is low. You can replace the rests z with sustains - if you prefer. The original song is pretty staccato, so I think it's more accurate with the rests.



Finally got Resident Service's upgrade so I can FINALLY use this! Made some very, very slight tweets with the rests and it sounds perfect! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Scarfy

edit: Never mind! The song I requested was right on this page, haha! Thank you!


----------



## niceskinnygirl

*??*

I was wondering if you could make a theme to LOONA/yyxy - Love4eva? Maybe from like 0:28 to 0:32? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIWpr3tHzII


----------



## Toryana

Can you please make this song? From 0:12 to 0:15

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3ElUs0MXd1I

And thank you very much in advance


----------



## GreenTights

*Request*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65As1V0vQDM
Could you do the opening notes of Rey’s theme? Around the first 3 seconds or so.

Also, I’d like The Second Star to the Right from Peter Pan (around 22-26 and also heard once again at 33-37). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmI9fVrHaf0

Final one is 35-39 for this song by Regina Spektor:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWXWivwhi14

Thanks so much!


----------



## duckvely

hi! could you do 0:00 to 0:04?
https://youtu.be/tQhgEYJo8Dc


----------



## CaptainTutu

Could you do the GTA San Andreas ‘Mission Passed’ theme, pretty please? 

https://youtu.be/7lsdJDiJ0QE


----------



## kiwikenobi

Lots of requests today! Please let me know if I missed yours by mistake, and I'll do it for you right away!

Here is "Don't Let's Start - They Might Be Giants":

B-B-CC--
B-B-AA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "46 『Sing Out！』"

EEECBAGF
E-A-G---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Nu Shooz - I CAN'T WAIT":

GGGCAGAE
GGGCAG--

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Red Vox - Memories Lie":

EEEGGED-
EEEGGED-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Red Vox - Settle For Less":

BBBBEEED
-BBBEEED

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Unfortunately, the chorus of "Escape From the City (City Escape) - Sonic Adventure 2 [OST]" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune, but here is the beginning part, "rolling around at the speed of sound," I hope that it works for you:

GGGG-FED
-EC---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Penomeco- Coco Bottle Lyrics (Han/Rom/Eng)":

AGECDEA-
AGECDEA-

G and the first A on each line is high, all other A's and notes are low.

Here is "pH-1 'Malibu (Feat. The Quiett, Mokyo) (Prod. Mokyo)' Official Music Video":

A--E--F-
-D--E-E-

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "Danish National Anthem - "Der Er Et Yndigt Land" (DA/EN)":

B-C-D-C-
B-C---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

(doing this in batches, I'll post the rest in my next post!)


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Stardew Valley Overture":
> 
> CEG-C-CF
> A-C---zz
> 
> First and third C, and E, are low. All other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (Official Music Video)":
> 
> GGGG--FF
> ---zzzzz
> 
> High G.



Thank you so much! Would you maybe mind doing that same song (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkK8g6FMEXE) from 1:19 or 1:20 if you have the time? Thanks again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hatsune Miku - Strobe Light - English/Romaji Sub":

CC-B-GG-
AE-D-CD-

E and D and the last C are low, first two C's and all other notes are high.

Here is "Lemon Demon - The Ocean":

B-C-D---
B-D-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "STAR SAIL":

D--D--DE
F--E-DC-

All the low notes.

Here is "-Reraise-":

E-E-DCDC
DCDCDE--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "yyxy (LOONA/yyxy) "love4eva (feat. Grimes)":

AGAGA-F-
AGAGA-F-

All the high notes.

Here is "John Williams - Rey's Theme (Audio Only)":

A-CAA---
zzCAE-G-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Peter Pan - Main Title Music (The Second Star to the Right)":

G-F-E-D-
CDC---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Regina Spektor - "Don't Leave Me (Ne Me Quitte Pas)" Official Music Video":

CCEEFFA-
GGBBC---

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "Blueming (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han":

FAC-eGC-
gGB-aeC-

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.

Here is "GTA San Andreas - Mission passed sound":

C-F---zF
CFB---zz

All the high notes.

Here is "Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (Official Music Video)":

CCA-GFGF
GF---zzz

Low C, all other notes high.

Again, there were a lot of requests that I did all at once, so please let me know if I missed anyone by mistake, and I'll make your town tune for you.


----------



## toraishi

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hatsune Miku - Strobe Light - English/Romaji Sub":
> 
> CC-B-GG-
> AE-D-CD-
> 
> E and D and the last C are low, first two C's and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Lemon Demon - The Ocean":
> 
> B-C-D---
> B-D-B---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "STAR SAIL":
> 
> D--D--DE
> F--E-DC-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "-Reraise-":
> 
> E-E-DCDC
> DCDCDE--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "yyxy (LOONA/yyxy) "love4eva (feat. Grimes)":
> 
> AGAGA-F-
> AGAGA-F-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "John Williams - Rey's Theme (Audio Only)":
> 
> A-CAA---
> zzCAE-G-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Peter Pan - Main Title Music (The Second Star to the Right)":
> 
> G-F-E-D-
> CDC---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Regina Spektor - "Don't Leave Me (Ne Me Quitte Pas)" Official Music Video":
> 
> CCEEFFA-
> GGBBC---
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Blueming (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han":
> 
> FAC-eGC-
> gGB-aeC-
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.
> 
> Here is "GTA San Andreas - Mission passed sound":
> 
> C-F---zF
> CFB---zz
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "Aerosmith - I Don't Want to Miss a Thing (Official Music Video)":
> 
> CCA-GFGF
> GF---zzz
> 
> Low C, all other notes high.
> 
> Again, there were a lot of requests that I did all at once, so please let me know if I missed anyone by mistake, and I'll make your town tune for you.



thank you so much!!!


----------



## IslandGuy

thanks buddy! You are a great help!


----------



## ThisGuyOG

Hi I would like a tune of a sample from this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOHCOa28-xI
From 0:26-0:32. Thanks!


----------



## Staarzz

Hi, thank you for doing these! This one might be hard, but can you try to do Through the Sea of Time from PMD2? 
https://youtu.be/8aTOaRB_XX4
I’d prefer if you could start at 0:07 but if that’s difficult then you can start somewhere else
Thanks again!


----------



## iofuu

kiwikenobi said:


> Lots of requests today! Please let me know if I missed yours by mistake, and I'll do it for you right away!
> 
> Here is "Don't Let's Start - They Might Be Giants":
> 
> B-B-CC--
> B-B-AA--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "46 『Sing Out！』"
> 
> EEECBAGF
> E-A-G---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Nu Shooz - I CAN'T WAIT":
> 
> GGGCAGAE
> GGGCAG--
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Red Vox - Memories Lie":
> 
> EEEGGED-
> EEEGGED-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Red Vox - Settle For Less":
> 
> BBBBEEED
> -BBBEEED
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Unfortunately, the chorus of "Escape From the City (City Escape) - Sonic Adventure 2 [OST]" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune, but here is the beginning part, "rolling around at the speed of sound," I hope that it works for you:
> 
> GGGG-FED
> -EC---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Penomeco- Coco Bottle Lyrics (Han/Rom/Eng)":
> 
> AGECDEA-
> AGECDEA-
> 
> G and the first A on each line is high, all other A's and notes are low.
> 
> Here is "pH-1 'Malibu (Feat. The Quiett, Mokyo) (Prod. Mokyo)' Official Music Video":
> 
> A--E--F-
> -D--E-E-
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Danish National Anthem - "Der Er Et Yndigt Land" (DA/EN)":
> 
> B-C-D-C-
> B-C---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> (doing this in batches, I'll post the rest in my next post!)



Thank you so much! It's spot on! I loooove it. Seeing Isabelle sing it was awesome haha


----------



## Pupco1

Thanks for writing the tune!


----------



## Ace Marvel

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[Official Music Video]Perfume ":
> 
> G-A-F-C-
> G-A-F-C-
> 
> All the high notes.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Vixentine

Thank you for doing this! 
If it's possible at all I'd love to request this song from Far Cry 5, the melody starts at around *0:06* and ends at* 0:12*
https://youtu.be/YU_hEJJgUus?t=6


----------



## duckvely

kiwikenobi said:


> snip


Thank you so much!


----------



## Elveira

Hello, can I please request a town tune for the part starting at 0:06 to about 0:12? 

Here's the link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVYeJyZCwzE


Thank you so much!


----------



## xara

hi! i searched both this thread and the new leaf thread and couldn’t find my request so i hope this is okay!!

i would like to request the part starting from 0:56 to however long the town tune can be of this instrumental:






i hope this is okay and thank you so much in advance!! ^_^


----------



## Chipl95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MquznTB-eaU

Can you do this song?


----------



## radical6

hello youre so cool for doing this omg

but uhhh

i was wondering if you could convert this idolm@ster tune? (Crazy Crazy)






basically before any of the singing. just the instrumental lol. so like the first seconds of the song. if its too long im fine with whatever you choose and thinks sounds best

thanks for this


----------



## EddieGames

Hai, can you do 0:19 to 0:24 in this song for me? Thanks

https://youtu.be/CQUjh1Dp0-g


----------



## Emichi

Hi ! Would it be possible to do *0:28 to 0:32 * ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev1ughAd5_8

Thank you so much !!


----------



## pixys

hi! i have a few.

warm glow - hippo campus 1:01-1:07 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65VSQclrrIg

hot rod - dayglow 0:27-0:32 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuwmWnN2Q90
~~~~
Dream a little dream of me- 0:56 until as far as you can!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHhz747C0rs
~~~~~~~
Using you- 1:08-1:16 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp1ZluX4aYs

thank u so much!!!!


----------



## ThomasNLD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r24sJ-LXzk

Could you help me with the starting part of this song Fatalize from the Tales of Symphonia game?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Elveira, I already did "Dragon Ball Z prologue music 1 (Vegeta,Frieza,Cell Saga)" in this post:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8497963&viewfull=1#post8497963

Please remember to use the "search thread" function in both this and in the old Town Tune Maker thread before making your requests, as stated in the first post of this thread.

pixys, please read the rules in the first post of this thread and choose only three songs to request for today. If you really need a fourth one, you can request it tomorrow.

Here is "EoSD Rumia's Theme: Apparitions Stalk the Night (Re-Extended)":

E-G-A-C-
BAG-A---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Pokemon- Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky- Through The Sea Of Time- Music":

GBCDE---
zzDBC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Now That This Old World Is Ending":

CDEDC-D-
-EC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "KEANE - Somewhere Only We Know (Instrumental Original)":

CCCCCCCC
BBBBBBBB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I think you may have posted a karaoke version of the song by mistake, since the melody is missing from it, and it's just the background accompaniment, but if this is what you wanted, then there it is. If you want me to do it with a version of the song that includes the melody, please post a link to that so I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.

Here is "DJ Project - Esti tot ce am (Official Music Video) HD":

E-EE-D-C
-DC---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "(Game ver.)  SSR (Crazy Crazy)":

G-G-G-EA
G-D-E-C-

High G and A, all other notes low.

EddieGames: Unfortunately, "We Are Number One but it's Megalovania" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated accurately in an island tune. It has four half-step notes in a row, and the most that an island tune can do it one, so it will sound very off if I try to make it. I can make an extremely inaccurate version if you'd like. Or I can try making either of the two songs that were mashed up into an island tune for you, though be warned that "Megalovania" has been requested a lot before, and it is unfortunately also in a key that can't be recreated accurately using all natural notes. I think "We Are Number One" can be done, though. Let me know what you'd like me to do.

Here is "All ojamajo doremi transformations and attacks":

GAGAG-E-
C-G---zz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Fatalize Tales of Symphonia Music Extended HD":

DEFGA---
zzGFE---

High G and A, low D and E.


----------



## xara

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "KEANE - Somewhere Only We Know (Instrumental Original)":
> 
> CCCCCCCC
> BBBBBBBB
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I think you may have posted a karaoke version of the song by mistake, since the melody is missing from it, and it's just the background accompaniment, but if this is what you wanted, then there it is. If you want me to do it with a version of the song that includes the melody, please post a link to that so I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.



the background accompaniment is all i wanted - thank you so much!!


----------



## ThomasNLD

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Fatalize Tales of Symphonia Music Extended HD":
> 
> DEFGA---
> zzGFE---
> 
> High G and A, low D and E.



Oh my God, you did it so fast as well. Thank you so much!


----------



## pixys

I apologize! I copied the last song and link but forgot to erase it from the post. I meant to, my apologies!


----------



## kiwikenobi

pixys, I assume this means that you want just the first three songs that you listed? If so here is "hippo campus - warm glow (official audio)":

A-D-FG--
A-D-FC--

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Dayglow - Hot Rod":

GE-CDE--
GE-A-E-D

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "The Mamas & The Papas - Dream A Little Dream Of Me":

C-AC-AG-
FGA-B---

B and the last A are low, first two A's and all other notes are high.


----------



## fionafireheart

hi! thanks for taking your time to do this for everyone 
if possible, can you just do the beginning of this song? it starts at 0:15 and ends at 0:21!! thank you 
https://youtu.be/oDyFLIep_SA?t=14


----------



## Apollyna

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Legend of Mana (PSX) - Southern City Polpota (Polpota Bay Theme)":
> 
> EFDEFGA-
> GAAGFEFD
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A. As you said, the timing isn't quite right, but, in terms of the number of notes, it does just fit. If you'd like me to make a version with closer timing to the original song, but fewer notes, just let me know.



I think that would be interesting to hear, yes, if its not too much trouble! Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "PENTAGON - 'Humph! (Prod. By GIRIBOY)' Official Music Video":

AC-G-F-E
-D-C---z

High G, all other notes low.

Here is a more accurate version of "Legend of Mana (PSX) - Southern City Polpota (Polpota Bay Theme)":

E-F-D-E-
F-G-A---
G-A-AGF-
E---F-D-

Low D and E, high G and A. This is how it looks with the correct timing. As you can see, it's twice as long as a normal island tune, so you can choose whatever part of it that fits that you like the most to use. Or you can try removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit, which will change the timing. You can rearrange it however you like.


----------



## Vixentine

kiwikenobi said:


> Elveira, I already did "Dragon Ball Z prologue music 1 (Vegeta,Frieza,Cell Saga)" in this post:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8497963&viewfull=1#post8497963
> 
> Please remember to use the "search thread" function in both this and in the old Town Tune Maker thread before making your requests, as stated in the first post of this thread.
> 
> pixys, please read the rules in the first post of this thread and choose only three songs to request for today. If you really need a fourth one, you can request it tomorrow.
> 
> Here is "EoSD Rumia's Theme: Apparitions Stalk the Night (Re-Extended)":
> 
> E-G-A-C-
> BAG-A---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Pokemon- Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky- Through The Sea Of Time- Music":
> 
> GBCDE---
> zzDBC---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Now That This Old World Is Ending":
> 
> CDEDC-D-
> -EC---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "KEANE - Somewhere Only We Know (Instrumental Original)":
> 
> CCCCCCCC
> BBBBBBBB
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I think you may have posted a karaoke version of the song by mistake, since the melody is missing from it, and it's just the background accompaniment, but if this is what you wanted, then there it is. If you want me to do it with a version of the song that includes the melody, please post a link to that so I can hear it, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.
> 
> Here is "DJ Project - Esti tot ce am (Official Music Video) HD":
> 
> E-EE-D-C
> -DC---zz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "(Game ver.)  SSR (Crazy Crazy)":
> 
> G-G-G-EA
> G-D-E-C-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> EddieGames: Unfortunately, "We Are Number One but it's Megalovania" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated accurately in an island tune. It has four half-step notes in a row, and the most that an island tune can do it one, so it will sound very off if I try to make it. I can make an extremely inaccurate version if you'd like. Or I can try making either of the two songs that were mashed up into an island tune for you, though be warned that "Megalovania" has been requested a lot before, and it is unfortunately also in a key that can't be recreated accurately using all natural notes. I think "We Are Number One" can be done, though. Let me know what you'd like me to do.
> 
> Here is "All ojamajo doremi transformations and attacks":
> 
> GAGAG-E-
> C-G---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Fatalize Tales of Symphonia Music Extended HD":
> 
> DEFGA---
> zzGFE---
> 
> High G and A, low D and E.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Epezz

Hello, thanks for all you been doing! I am not the most musically gifted, so I hope that these can work with this game.

This song has a beat start up right around 1:03 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccI9xvR2Ja0

and also

I was wondering if you could make one from this, starting at the beat start around 00:10, right after they say "blackpink" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHNzOHi8sJs

Once again not sure how this might turn out, but thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BLACKPINK - Don't Know What To Do (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han/":

C-E-G-A-
ABAG---z

Low E and C, all other notes high.

Unfortunately, that part of "BLACKPINK - (DDU-DU DDU-DU)’ M/V" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as an island tune. Here is what I was able to get, but some of the notes are off:

E-EEG--G
BABGE---

Low E, all other notes high. To be accurate, the A really needs to be an A sharp, but that's not possible in Animal Crossing. If you'd like me to do a different song, just let me know.


----------



## niceguy678

I don't think I've seen this requested on either forum, so if you could do this song it would be appreciated.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHgZdsvoTCc
first 7 seconds should be good


----------



## PurpleLutari

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals - Starkid":
> 
> EEE-EEE-
> EEEEEF--
> 
> Low E.



Thank you!!!


----------



## niceguy678

also I forgot to add if you could do 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtQfg5ktK6M
I think it was requested but wasn't fulfilled since the dude uploaded like 7 songs in one post.


----------



## Epezz

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BLACKPINK - Don't Know What To Do (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han/":
> 
> C-E-G-A-
> ABAG---z
> 
> Low E and C, all other notes high.
> 
> Unfortunately, that partof "BLACKPINK - (DDU-DU DDU-DU)’ M/V" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recrated as an island tune. Here is what I was ableto get, but some of the notes are off:
> 
> E-EEG--G
> BABGE---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. To be accurate, the A really needs to be an A sharp, but that's not possible in Animal Crossing. If you'd like me to do a different song, just let me know.



I wondered about that, but I think they both sound good. Thank you again! I appreciate you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Stickerbush Symphony | Super Smash Bros. Ultimate":

E-F--E--
F-C---zz

All the low notes. If you want to fit a whole repetition of the musical phrase, which will change the timing to be a little less accurate, it would be like this:

EF-EFC--
EF-EFC--

All the low notes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Persona 5 OST 59 - The Days When My Mother Was There":

DECB--G-
DECB--G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## LoboUnderrated

I was wondering if you could do this one
https://youtu.be/FTQbiNvZqaY
I feel like it has to have been requested before, but I simply cannot find it on either thread.
0:04 to 0:06 should be good
Thank you!


----------



## Toryana

Can you please make this song? From 0:12 to 0:15

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3ElUs0MXd1I

And thank you very much


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Toto - Africa (Official Music Video)":

E--EE-E-
E-D-G---

High G, all other notes low. I did this one in a town tune topic on GameFAQ's a few years ago, perhaps you saw it there?

Here is "Karazah is my School":

FGA---GF
G---FED-

High A and G, low D and E.


----------



## LoboUnderrated

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Toto - Africa (Official Music Video)":
> 
> E--EE-E-
> E-D-G---
> 
> High G, all other notes low. I did this one in a town tune topic on GameFAQ's a few years ago, perhaps you saw it there?
> 
> Here is "Karazah is my School":
> 
> FGA---GF
> G---FED-
> 
> High A and G, low D and E.



Thank you!!!


----------



## xocarola

hi! 

could u maybe make this into a tune? ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbEs-IovDmg from 0:00 - around 0:04

idk if it's even possible since it's a strange beat  

thanks in advance!!


----------



## akimaki

hellooo 

wondering if these two could possibly be made into a  tune? they are both kinda complicated but im interested to see what you can come up with 0.0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm4KlENKSsA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTfXaWeAA0w&t=551s

anyways thanks


----------



## Zarrenia

howdy! it’s really nice what you’re doing aha, i cannot make a town tune to save my life. 
i would like to request bambi by hippocampus, preferably the first line of the chorus “i swear to god i wasn’t born to fight”
if you cannot do that/don’t think it translates well, then literally any other part of the song will work haha.
here is the link 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ntthrYgpOKY


----------



## Shrain

Hey!

I was wondering if you could do the first 6 seconds of the ‘Papers, Please!’ theme?
https://youtu.be/OBQE_TNI7zw 
I don’t mind if you have to shave off the first two notes to make more of it fit
Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Creame

Thanks a million for taking these requests!

I searched your previous threads, did not see this one done yet:
I'd love a town tune of the piano part in the song From Now On from the Greatest Showman!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW2FUY3N-n0 (1.54-1.59)

c:


----------



## meowangela

hello!! i’d like to request outset island - legend of zelda 

https://youtu.be/hUiAmrtxits
0:00-0:05 approximately!

Thank you very much (ꈍᴗꈍ)♡


----------



## pwnchy

would you be willin to do the first bit of "Spaceland" from Cowboy Bebop?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKvN2EdM5Po

thanks a bunch !


----------



## Snowfell

Could you please do From Eden by Hozier?
Either the first few seconds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmWbBUxSNUU

or the line that starts at 55 seconds 
https://youtu.be/JmWbBUxSNUU?t=55


----------



## Kit

Hi! Could you do 
https://youtu.be/rBPegoYoD9Q ?

From 0:02-0:07 if possible?


----------



## SetsuTheYena

This is an amazing and generous idea of you to help us out ;V;!!

Could you maybe do the "I'm crossing the line" part of this song. From part 2:09 to 2:11 <3? Thank you very much!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaHBg8E1o00


----------



## V94

Thank you so much for your work on this!

Venus by Lady gaga? 
https://youtu.be/7ozCoNhg5GE
1:12-1:16


----------



## xara

hello! i’d like to request another song, if that’s okay c:

could you please do 0:03 to however long the town tune can be of this song:






thank you!!


----------



## Stilt-Man

Hello! Would I be able to get A Mighty Fortress?  :08-:12, just the green-key parts?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGoFf-HeEZg

I appreciate your time!


----------



## Calysis

Hello!! I searched both threads already and it looks like you haven't done it yet; may I please request the Windfall Island theme from TLOZ: Wind Waker?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1GJSIn77l4

Around the 0:04 - 0:08 mark would be amazing. ^_^


----------



## Melvina_Jones

I'm sorry if this has already been done already (it doesn't look like I have a "search thread" button), but would you be able to do the first few notes of this: 

"[FFXIV] OST - Housing Theme" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YykcYJkYobQ 0:05-0:08

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## oiwa

Thank you for doing this!

I searched the threads and didn't see this song
I know we can do 3 request per day but is it okay if I do 2 requests in one song and 1 request from another song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E_IMGL9vjk&

could you do from 0:59 on to however long you can fit in?

and as my second request could you do 1:30 on to however much you can fit?

and for the third request could you do:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50lT9NL1ozY

just from the start onwards

Thank you so much!


----------



## BKillmeade

Yo, thanks for your time. 

I have a request for this song, Megaman Starforce - Shooting Star, from this link https://youtu.be/EHGYpguV7uw from 0:07 to the 0:12 mark. 

And just one more, this song Acchi Kocchi - Acchi he Kocchi hehttps://youtu.be/0uYDJyI29co from 0:47 to 0:52.


----------



## Vampiiere

Hello, I see you have a lot of requests so I hope none of this is stressing you out too much, lol

https://youtu.be/da3bYroZNSE
Here is the song. Seconds 0:05 to 0:09 would be preferred! Just the intro. But if that doesn’t work, any other part of the song will do.

 Thank you so much for doing this for free. Hope you’re doing well during the quarantine.


----------



## The Prince

Heya! Could you do the high note part at the very beginning of this? Timestamp 0:02~0:12 (or more specifically 0:02~0:06)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyXKV0wZ5Ak


----------



## FJKrueger13

Could you make “Mario Party 2: Horror Land Theme” into a town tune for me? The part I want is at the 15 second mark of the song and just put in as many notes as it will allow. I would REALLY appreciate this. I’ve tried myself but I’m apparently musically challenged when it come to figuring out notes. Thanks in advance!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6sinuKFk5C8


----------



## pixys

hi!! thank u so much, it sounds perfect <3 I have one more request if thats okay! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtRIz7VocNs
0:24-0:30 thank you!!!


----------



## 51Ducks

Hello! Didn't have a search thread option, but I tried to manually search through both threads to see if it was done before, so may I request the Quest Clear Theme from Monster Hunter World -- 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpNMAWjU9LI

Just the intro from 0:02 to 0:06 if possible.

Hope you're also enjoying the game and staying safe, take care and thank you in advance!


----------



## EddieGames

Hi there.
It stinks that the song I requested can’t be done, but how about this one?
https://youtu.be/2RKnfOAI1A0
From 0:31 to 0:35 please.


----------



## Yomooji

Hi!! Thank you so so much for doing these you're such a sweetheart!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmMm1TwYYns

I'd like to request 0:38-0:40 of this song, if it's possible to match the tune of the singer saying 'You shouldn't be anything like me'? I'm not sure how it'll transfer into AC garble lol, but if you don't think it's doable please let me know - again thank you so much!! x


----------



## fraser

hey can you do this song? starting from 0:00

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VtDJUy924A


----------



## rezberri

hey!! ive been trying to make my own town tune with this specific song, but its been really difficult. im just not good when it comes to music. the song is lost in yesterday by tame impala, and i've been trying to capture the way the singer says, "'Cause it might've been something, whose to say?" (1:00 to 1:06-ish) but its just. frustratingly hard as i dont have a good grasp of music. i dont even know if its possible tbh, but when i first heard the chorus of the song i thought of acnh so ive had my heart set on it. 

thank u for even doing this!! its rly a big help for us less musically inclined lol


----------



## wonkitty

Hi! I've never posted here before, so I hope this is okay. Couldn't find the Search function on the thread, but I tried to look through all the pages here before posting!

Song 1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNXWZ0P4Pas
I'm looking for either 1:10 - 1:16 or 2:37 - 2:43, whichever is better!

Song 2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpFBk05QGFI
Looking for 2:23 - 2:36, particularly the part in front!

Song 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6tW8eKUR1E
Looking for 1:06 - 1:16!

Thank you very much for sharing your talent and work with the rest of us


----------



## theonekraken

*Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival*

Hi ,
I was wondering whether you can make this for me.

https://youtu.be/ec0XKhAHR5I

The guitar in the intro please. 

Thanks


----------



## Katfaise

Hi! 

I know you’re probably very busy but my friend would like this to be made into his town tune. I’m not sure if it’s possible but thought I’d ask here for him. https://youtu.be/4VJSjsW7JIA 

Anything from the 4 second mark onwards. 

Thank you!


----------



## Minto

Hi, would you be able to do this first few seconds of this song? I been trying to work on it for like an hour, but it turns out I know nothing about music lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9rU5gHcsAw


----------



## Vullifer

I haven't seen done yet so, I'm trying to surprise my niece by getting the lyrical part of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIOyB9ZXn8s starting from 1:25 as their town tune.


----------



## liljudd

I have been diving into your threads for years and years now. Long time listener, first time requester.

The intro notes from: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-ASNOvzofU

At 1:12, "this is how we play, this is how we play destroy": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNMo1SGcbgg


Thank you so much for considering these. And for being so helpful for all these years, I really appreciate it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Lots of requests again today! I'm going to post them in batches again, so if you don't see your request yet, please wait until I've posted that I'm caught up, and if I missed you, just let me know.

xocarola, I've already done "Bladee - Be Nice To Me (Instrumental)" in this post:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8503643&viewfull=1#post8503643

Please remember to use the search function on both threads before posting a request.

Here is "Riding (Day) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Music Extended":

GDEAzzGD
EAzzDzzA

High G, all other notes low. It's an unusual song, so what I made is more of an approximation than an exact adaptation. I hope it's all right.

Here is "Hateno Village - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild - Extended":

A-B-D---
zzE-D-D-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Hippo Campus - Bambi (Official Video)":

AA-A-A-A
A--A--D-

High A, low D. I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus, and I don't have time to listen to the whole song to listen for it, so I just did the beginning, since you didn't say which seconds the part you want plays during. If there's a different part you'd prefer, please post which seconds it plays during, and I'll be happy to make another town tune for you.

Here is "Papers, Please: Theme Song":

D---A---
DDF---zz

All the low notes. 
I haven't played Papers, Please in a while. I might have to boot that up again one of these days. 

Here is "The Greatest Showman Cast - From Now On (Official Audio)":

C-DD-BC-
G-GF-FE-

All the low notes.

Here is "Outset Island - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD":

DGDBG---
ABCDCDEF

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. That part of that song was a bit tricky, so I also did the very easy melody part that comes next, in case you might prefer that:

GE--DE--
GE--DE--

High G, all other notes low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unfortunately, "Cowboy Bebop OST - Limited Edition - Amusement Park" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune using all natural notes. Please let me know if you'd like me to make you an inaccurate version that won't sound very much like it, or if you'd like me to do a different song.

Here is "Hozier - From Eden":

G--G--A-
D-E--E--

High G and A, low D and E.

Here is "Hellsing Opening [ORIGINAL]":

DFDC--B-
-A--zzzz

All the low notes. This one was tricky, as jazzy ones often are. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or another song altogether.

Here is "Crossing The Line | Music Video | Rapunzel's Tangled Adventure | Disney Channel":

GGD-BC-C
DE-DCG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Lady Gaga - Venus (Audio)":

DDDDEF--
FFFFGE--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Melanie Martinez - Cake (Official Audio)":

EDEDEFG-
--FGA---

High G and A, low D and E.

Here is "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God - Easy Piano Tutorial":

C-C-C-GA
B-CBA-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Stilt-Man

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God - Easy Piano Tutorial":
> 
> C-C-C-GA
> B-CBA-G-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Outstanding! Thank you so much for lending us your time and talent! This is just perfect!


----------



## xara

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Melanie Martinez - Cake (Official Audio)":
> 
> EDEDEFG-
> --FGA---
> 
> High G and A, low D and E.



thank you so much again!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Windfall Island - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD":

E--EC--G
A--AG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "[FFXIV] OST - Housing Theme (Mist, Goblet, Lavender Beds)":

CDE-FG-A
-G--E-F-

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "Nicole Dollaganger - I.S.W.M.U.O.M.W.N":

D-D-D---
C-D-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes.

And:

EEE-D-C-
F--E---z

All the low notes.

Here is "Nicole Dollanganger - Mean (Lyric)":

E-DC-D--
E-DB---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Mega Man Star Force 3 OST - T01: Shooting Star (Ver. SF3)":

EFE--DBC
D-ED---z

All the low notes.

Here is "Acchi kocchi ost - Acchi he Kocchi he":

B--BE---
zzzEA---

Low E, high B and A.

Here is "Toilet-bound Hanako-kun – Opening Theme – No.7":

B-AB-ABD
EFE-DE-B

All the low notes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Boktai 3 OST - Mother":

G-A-F---
zzEFG---

Low E, all other notes high.

Unfortunately "Mario Party 2 Soundtrack: Horror Land (1080p)" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as an island tune. I can try making an inaccurate version of it if you'd like, but it won't sound much like it because it will all be natural notes. Let me know if you'd like me to try it, or a different part of the song, or another song altogether.

Here is "Hozier - Cherry Wine (Unplugged) | Mahogany Session":

A-C-D-DE
--DCC---

First three notes are high, all other notes are low.

Here is"Monster Hunter World OST: Quest Clear Theme":

CGCD---G
CFECG---

Last G is high, all other G's and notes are low.

Here is "3D Dot Game Heroes Soundtrack - "Breakout":

B-AGA-C-
C-BAB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Unfortunately, that part of  "Poppy - Anything Like Me (Official Music Video)" is just speaking, it's not really any notes. The closest I could get is something like this:

EFFEDDBB
EFFEDDBB

All the low notes. But honestly, I can't say it's really recognizable. If you'd like me to do a more melodic song, please let me know.

Here is "Playboi Carti - Long Time":

BC-BA---
BC-BA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Captain Avian

Could you do the beginning of this song? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LvayVk_7GU

Thank you!


----------



## superkawaiiqueen

*Porco Rosso*

I am basing my island off of the great film Porco Rosso. its do depressing that the movie is underrated and ive been trying to come up with the town tune for like two hours now. I am so desperate I even found this forum which I am actually happy about now this looks like an amazing site. if i could please get some help. any part of the song is fine. I would even recommend a full listen its really quite incredible.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htq2EUgcrKE


----------



## cecechan

If you could try to do a tune to Floria by Tomohisa Sako, I would be so grateful! If the linked spot isn't do-able, any portion of the song works for me. 
https://youtu.be/UJzNob2vUHM?t=65


----------



## kiwikenobi

Vullifer, I've had several requests for "Idina Menzel, AURORA - Into the Unknown (From "Frozen 2")," and I already did it in this post of my other thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...Tune-Maker!)&p=8469209&viewfull=1#post8469209

Please remember to use the "search thread" option in both this thread and my old town tune thread (link in the first post of this thread) before making requests, in case I've already done what you're looking for.

Here is "Tame Impala - Lost In Yesterday (Official Audio)":

DEFED-E-
C-A-G-C-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "[MV] TAEYEON (All About You) ( OST Part. 3)":

BC-BC-D-
E-G---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Unfortunately, that part of "Chung Ha - At The End (Hotel Del Luna OST Part 6) Lyrics (Han/Rom/Eng)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accuately recreated as a town tune. Let me know if you'd like an inaccurate version, and I can make it for you.

Here is "[MV] (Monday Kiz),(Punch) - Another Day (tvN OST Part.1 Hotel Del Luna)"

C-F-EF--
-CFEDC--

All the low notes.

Here is "Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son":

BG---zzz
AF---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Peaky Blinders Theme Song":

A-EzzEzz
zzzzzzzz

High A, low E.

Here is "You Might Think":

DDDED---
DDDED---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Break Up Bye Bye (Frock Destroyers Version)":

E-C-D-CD
E-C-D-A-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Play Destroy":

GGGGG-GG
GGAFF---

All the high notes.


----------



## liljudd

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Break Up Bye Bye (Frock Destroyers Version)":
> 
> E-C-D-CD
> E-C-D-A-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Play Destroy":
> 
> GGGGG-GG
> GGAFF---
> 
> All the high notes.




Thank you, so so much!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Hi! 

You're so nice to do this for us! Thank you. I'd love it if you could turn these into tunes:

1. Earthbound's 'Pollyana': https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B12118asnn8 (*0:12 - 0:22*)

2. Studio Ghibli's, Howl's Moving Castle theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwxatzcYf9Q (*0:13 - 0:24*) 

Thanks


----------



## Larimar

Thank you so much yo!! I've also figured out where the search thread option is, so I'll be able to utilize it as well as properly check ahead of time for when I have any future requests, once again I super appreciate the town tune! :'D


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Cheeseburger Family":

F--ED-C-
B-CBCG--

All the high notes.

Here is "The Bygone Days Porco Rosso":

E----zFG
ED---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Natsume Yujin-cho - Opening 6 | Floria":

CCBCCBAG
GAC---zz

The first and last C's are low, all other C's and notes are high.

Here is "EarthBound (Mother 2) - Ness' House ("Pollyanna")":

AACFG-EF
---zzzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Howl's Moving Castle [OST - Theme Song]":

EACE--ED
CBC---zz

First E is low, all other E's and notes are high.

And I think that's everyone who has requested so far now. Please let me know if I missed someone by mistake, and I'll make your island tunes for you.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Cheeseburger Family":
> 
> F--ED-C-
> B-CBCG--
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "The Bygone Days Porco Rosso":
> 
> E----zFG
> ED---zzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Natsume Yujin-cho - Opening 6 | Floria":
> 
> CCBCCBAG
> GAC---zz
> 
> The first and last C's are low, all other C's and notes are high.
> 
> Here is "EarthBound (Mother 2) - Ness' House ("Pollyanna")":
> 
> AACFG-EF
> ---zzzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Howl's Moving Castle [OST - Theme Song]":
> 
> EACE--ED
> CBC---zz
> 
> First E is low, all other E's and notes are high.
> 
> And I think that's everyone who has requested so far now. Please let me know if I missed someone by mistake, and I'll make your island tunes for you.



Thank you! Could I ask for another? 

It's Ghibli's Kiki's Delivery Service Theme - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_xB_maPsF8 (*00:11 - 00:20)*).


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Can you please make me an island tune for the first 12 seconds of this song??? 

https://youtu.be/jeo3an2M_Lo


----------



## ohmyjosh

*Here’s my request for a song!*

could you possibly make this part of Mariah Carey’s “Make It Happen”?
https://youtu.be/pEw3B3E5F6s 
the part I would like to make a tune for starts at 3:57 and ends at (if possible) 4:04. even if you can’t get that far into that part, I at least would like the start of that part made into a tune.
thank you so much!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

SirBadger, I have had multiple requests for "Kiki's Delivery Service - A Town With An Ocean View - Main Theme." I have already done it in this post in my other town tune thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...Tune-Maker!)&p=8474390&viewfull=1#post8474390

Please remember to use the search function on both this thread and my other thread (link in first post of this thread) before posting a request.

Here is "Glass Animals - Gooey (official audio)":

ACEGB---
ACEGB---

High G and B, all other notes low.

Here is "04. Mariah Carey - Make It Happen":

ACDDACDD
ACDDACDF

All the low notes.


----------



## Melvina_Jones

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[FFXIV] OST - Housing Theme (Mist, Goblet, Lavender Beds)":
> 
> CDE-FG-A
> -G--E-F-



Thanks so much!


----------



## iamtam

Hello! Would you be able to do 0:11-0:15 (the piano riff) for this song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylG74t_iPL8

Thanks!


----------



## TheBurkinator4

This is super cool and super nice of you to do this! I really suck at making town tunes, but I really want to show my love for this game, do you think you could make a town tune using the first 3 seconds of this song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VqSE_Gz6F4&list=PLzjxg51LpxEHKl778z5kCsxr66NIuGkQx&index=10


----------



## Zarrenia

hi again, sorry for not being specific enough i don’t mean to waste your time 
i’m the person who asked for bambi by hippocampus, the specific part i mean is 0:11 to 0:15,
the “i swear to god i wasn’t born to fight” part.  here is the link again: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntthrYgpOKY
thank you in advance for your patience lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "10 Big Boy's Call":

DEF-G--F
D-C-E-D-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Hippo Campus - Bambi (Official Video)":

CD-EG---
ED-ED-CE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## stat

Hi, could you please do this song, https://youtu.be/D2L4r0Aelvg, starting at 0:14?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders OST 09 Virtuous Pope":

ABCDE--A
--E--A--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## TheBurkinator4

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "10 Big Boy's Call":
> 
> DEF-G--F
> D-C-E-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Hippo Campus - Bambi (Official Video)":
> 
> CD-EG---
> ED-ED-CE
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



I love this so much! Thank you!


----------



## Yomooji

Thank you so so much, it still sounds a waaay better than any of my attempts lol - sorry if it was a tough one! Thank you so much for your time and your help!! x


----------



## stat

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders OST 09 Virtuous Pope":
> 
> ABCDE--A
> --E--A--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## smol

Hello, could you do this one for me? From 00:48 to 00:53: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ledHVF1ZtDI
Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Zarrenia

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hippo Campus - Bambi (Official Video)":
> 
> CD-EG---
> ED-ED-CE
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



thank you so much


----------



## kibbits

Hi there! Thanks so much for taking the time to make these!

I'd love if I could get the first few lyrics (0:00-0:06 ish) of Moss by Cosmo Sheldrake
https://youtu.be/62RvnXZgHwQ

thanks!


----------



## wawaparkinglot

Hi! Do you think you could do 0:00 to 0:03 of this song? https://youtu.be/PC6ITSNtxxM

I hope I replied to this correctly and followed all of the rules, thank you for doing this!


----------



## beanutbutter

Hi there! Would you mind doing ~0:05 to 0:10 in this song's bassline? Not the singing voice, the electric bass underneath. Thank you!


----------



## Vanoaker

Hi! I was hoping you could find something good out of these couple seconds from Fantasmic, from 0:40 - 0:51 whatever sounds the best out of that little medley would be awesome. https://youtu.be/mlRoeOjND5I


----------



## vvv-

beep beep can i req?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQWAicHiVhk

0:28 - 0:50 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfnRTifSWh0

2:55 - 3:05

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-IwlDzuTz0

1:33 - 1:45

pls&thx


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Outlander Title Theme Song (Skye Boat Song)":

A---GAD-
--D-C---

High A and G, low C and D.

Here is "Cosmo Sheldrake - The Moss":

AFGFDFA-
F-C---zz

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Roses Are Falling":

GABC---z
CB---zA-
-ABAG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The part you asked for doesn't all fit into one island tune. It's three lines instead of two.  You'll have to decide which two lines you want to use, or you can try remocing some of the sustain lines - or rests z to fit in more of the notes, which will change the timing of the song and make it sound different. You can make it however you like.

Here is "Fantasmic Full Soundtrack (Disneyland)":

CCDE-G-F
-EDC-D--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Madeon - Dream Dream Dream (Official Audio)":

E-G-C---
E-G-C---

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Madeon - Be Fine (Official Audio)":

A---ABA-
A-B-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Madeon - Miracle (Official Audio)":

DCBAGA--
-zB-G---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## FJKrueger13

Please try the natural notes. I figured the half notes wouldn’t work to begin with but still thought I’d ask. Just it having the same feel would be enough. But if Horror Land still doesn’t work out, I have two other songs in mind.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Okay, here's my best attempt at "Mario Party 2 Soundtrack: Horror Land (1080p)":

FEF--EFA
BCD-B-A-
G---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high. It's as close as I could get it, but I feel like it doesn't really sound like the original song anymore. Either way, the musical phrase is too long to fit into two lines, so I made it three to include that last note. You can shorten it however you like to make it fit, if you want to use it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Could you please do from 1:00 to 1:05 of this video please? Thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmIsdMWzdaE


----------



## soki

Hello, may i request this song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD3AVIsBaSs&list=PL30B6989221DDFE0B&index=4&t=0s
if its not too much trouble ;o;


----------



## FJKrueger13

You’re right. It does sound different but I actually like it. Your efforts are more than appreciated! Thank you again!


----------



## KeiKei

I haven't seen any one else request this but could you do two AURORA songs?
Hunger  https://youtu.be/iwAcdFSnet4 from :35 to :40 and 
Animal  https://youtu.be/GFgBH0IcPTM from :52 to :57 ?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Beach Boys California Girls":

AC-D-F-A
G-F-DC-D

G and the second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou OST - Furusato no Nioi":

GAB-AED-
B-A-B-E-

Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


----------



## sorachu

Hi! Can I request https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGrhyOtikQ0 starting at 1:06? Thank you!


----------



## xiaonu

May I please request Dearly Beloved from kingdom hearts? The very beginning few seconds of the song 

https://youtu.be/8LXTui5vl6Y


----------



## debinoresu

this is a god send, im awful at making these!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcTVu3N12no
0:03 to 0:09

and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phyBoB8Dxo0
0:52 to 1:00, or if thats too long, to 0:57. 

and finally,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NQU6swIg98
1:09 to 0:14

thank u for any help u can offer!! if any bites are too long feel free to speed it up/cut it off!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Porter Robinson - Something Comforting (Official Audio)":

GAG-DED-
ABA-G-D-

First three notes are high, all other notes are low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "dearly beloved EXTENDED kingdom hearts":

C--CG-GF
--FD--D-

All the high notes.

Here is "Cowboy Bebop OST 3 Blue - Wo Qui Non Coin":

EGABCBA-
--GAGAGD

Low E and D, all other notes high.

Here is "HD 60FPS - Pripara - Pure Amore Love - Hibiki Shikyoin - Episode 73"

E---F---
G---zzzz

Low E, high G. I had to leave off the note that comes next because the only way for it to sound right would be if it were a G sharp, and there are no sharps and flats in island tunes. If I start from that note, it's doable, and would be like this:

F--FF-ED
F--FFEDE

All the low notes. You just can't have those two parts together in the same town tune because of the combination of sharps and flats the original song requires. Also I had to fudge the timing of the last couple of notes to make it fit. For the correct timing you'd need another sustain before the last DE, but then the E wouldn't fit. So you can change that if you want, however you like.

Here is "[FULL+LYRICS] Mon Chouchou - Pripara - Tricolore":

GFEDFEDC
EDCBC---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## joemanic232

Hi! Maybe I request the following, I'm struggling with the lack of sharps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_i201UY7_Y (0:15-0:21)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnOKdmAcSP0 (7:58-8:02)

Thank you so much for offering! Since both songs are "somewhat slow", feel free to speed them up


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Final Fantasy XIV Original Sound Track - Zenith's Theme (Night)":

CBCED-BG
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "FFXIV OST - Nidhogg's Theme (Final Steps of Faith)":

C--GD-B-
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## jcar

Hey! I would like to request this https://youtu.be/cRbjMfoU7Xc starting at 1:28! I dont know if thats possible! thanks!


----------



## Creame

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "The Greatest Showman Cast - From Now On (Official Audio)":
> 
> C-DD-BC-
> G-GF-FE-
> 
> All the low notes.



Thanks a million! It is perfect! c:


----------



## Rucksack

I'd like to request this little jingle from the opening credits of trails of cold steel 3 https://youtu.be/mcHvKJbUaAM
the jingle is about 7-8 seconds long so I hope its ok


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "La La Love You - Más Colao que el Colacao":

EC-FEC-C
CCDEDC--

All the low notes.

Here is "cold steel 3 falcom logo":

DFAG-G--
AG-G---z

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Chachamaru

Hey. I tried looking and didn't see anyone request it, sorry if I missed it.
Bloody stream from jojo..? Particularly that chaotic kinda opening part.. It seems hard though so if it's not possible no worries lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgH23pGZHA4


----------



## Eva_

Hi, I'd like to request bubblegum kk. You've done it in the previous thread but not at the point I'm interested in.

https://youtu.be/yYDMxwoTx9k (0:04-0:08/0:09. Preferably without the long starting note.


----------



## Rucksack

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "La La Love You - Más Colao que el Colacao":
> 
> EC-FEC-C
> CCDEDC--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "cold steel 3 falcom logo":
> 
> DFAG-G--
> AG-G---z
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


thank you very much for helping my tone deaf self


----------



## fawniebambie

Hi! I requested a tune a while back, but I think it was missed because I couldn't see your reply
Or maybe you've done the tune before, but I searched and didn't see it
It was - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUwTfXdBoRE - 0:57 - 1:02
Thank you! <3


----------



## coolycatty123

Hi there!
I really would like it if you could do Club Tropicana by WHAM! For me
https://youtu.be/3PBmiSUyTFk
Starting at 1:35-1:40
Thank you very much if you choose my request. I’ve been having a really hard time with the song!


----------



## Calysis

Thank you so much for doing the Windfall Island Wind Waker theme for me!! I love it and it's just what I wanted - you're amazing. ^__^


----------



## trashgaylie

hello, just found this and think it's incredible you're still doing tune requests after such a long time! could you do me the beginning of toxic from britney spears, please?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOZuxwVk7TU

also, really sorry if it's already been requested. the search thread option isn't there for me.


----------



## JCKSN

Hey,
Can you male an town tune from 0.17 - 0.27?
https://youtu.be/fHI8X4OXluQ

Ty,
JCKSN


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

Hey! Would you be able to do the melody from the beginning of this song? Ty!
https://youtu.be/0yBnIUX0QAE


----------



## cecechan

Hey! Thank you so much for my previous request, absolutely loved it. If I may request one more?

https://youtu.be/opc4Z_ZMKPU?t=14


----------



## Kelsey5743

*Hi Again!*

I remember asking you a long time ago on GameFaq to make me a few songs on ACNL; I’m hoping that you can make one out of this, for New Horizons. https://youtu.be/EBhFHJMVfiI, preferably the first couple of seconds.


----------



## Desann

this is a dumb question, but how do I use the search thread feature to check your old thread? Did you mean to use the search bar? Because that appears to just search the entire site.


----------



## IceBlueLugia

I’m not sure how exactly to search the thread, and I tried googling for this tune but I couldn’t find it, which is surprising since I feel like someone should have requested this by now. If someone has already requested this, my apologies

Stardust Crusaders Opening: https://youtu.be/WB9c5avV8uU
0:02 to 0:07
The first two series of notes basically


----------



## DoctorPaine

Hi there! Could I request Someday The Dream Will End, ideally the bit that starts at 1:11? But I’ll take any portion you’re able to work out ^^ Thanks for your time!


----------



## zekrom03721

Hi, could you do the Whose Line is it Anyway theme please?

Link: https://youtu.be/0c0I2jlF2B8

I would like it to be from the beginning of the clip to as much as you can get in, thank you!


----------



## HappyTails

I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.


----------



## oiwa

Thank you so much for doing my requests! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kub

Hi there! Would you be willing to make a tune out of this song please? Thanks!


----------



## Cottonball

May you do Ariana Grandes one last time? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg92RrNhB8s

at the very start of the song theres the tune


----------



## Car

First part of plastic beach?

https://youtu.be/AGM8BMqBcTo


----------



## kiwikenobi

Desann said:


> this is a dumb question, but how do I use the search thread feature to check your old thread? Did you mean to use the search bar? Because that appears to just search the entire site.



There is a picture in the first post of this thread showing what the "search thread" option looks like. If you aren't able to see it, you may need to refresh the page.

I'll start working on this new batch of island tunes for everyone now. I'll post them in smaller batches, so if you don't see yours yet, please be patient until I've finished with all of them. Then if I've missed you, please let me know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

fawniebambie, I'm so sorry that I missed your request before! Thank you for letting me know. Here is "Harry Styles - Adore You (Piano Tutorial)":

GEEDED--
GE-EDE--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Opening 2 Full "BLOODY STREAM":

D-A-G-D-
F-E-DE--

Low D and E, high G and A.

Here is "Bubblegum K.K. (Aircheck) - Animal Crossing: New Leaf Music":

DEGEA-B-
CBGD-E-D

Low D and E, all other notes high.

Here is "Wham - club tropicana":

GGFFEEDE
---zzzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Britney Spears - Toxic (Official Video)":

D-D-FED-
D-D-FED-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kelsey5743, I already made a town/island tune for "Undertale" from Undertale in this post in my previous thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...Tune-Maker!)&p=8398360&viewfull=1#post8398360

Please remember to use the search function on both threads (instruction and link in the first post of this thread) before posting a request.

Here is "The Weeknd - Blinding Lights (Official Audio)":

D-DCDEAC
D-DCDEAC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Toploader - Dancing in the Moonlight (Official Video)":

CEGB-B-A
---zzzzz

Low C and E, all other notes high.

Here is "Top 5 beautiful music from Natsume Yuujinchou":

C-D-A-G-
D-E-C-A-

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.

Here is "JoJo no Kimyou na Bouken: Stardust Crusaders - Opening 1 - FullHD":

A-GEC-A-
A-GEC-A-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "078 - A Fleeting Dream / Someday the Dream will End [Final Fantasy X HD Remaster OST]":

A-C-G---
A-GFDF--

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Whose Line Is It Anyway? Theme Tune - Whose Line UK":

FEDBDE--
FEDBD---

All the low notes.

Here is "Gullah Gullah Island Theme":

AAAAGGFE
F-A---zz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Anthony Gonzalez, Gael García Bernal - Un Poco Loco (From "Coco")":

CEGCBGBA
EAG---zz

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.

Here is "Ariana Grande - One Last Time (Lyric Video)":

G--A--B-
--zGCB-E

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Gorillaz - Plastic Beach - Plastic Beach":

D---zDF-
G-AG--DD

Low D, all other notes high. The timing was a little tricky because the first note is so long. I already shortened it, but you might want to shorten it more if it doesn't sound right to you, and then you can include at least one sustain line at the end so that it doesn't end abruptly. Feel free to change it however you like.

And I think that's everyone now. Please let me know if I missed anyone, and I'll make your island tune for you.


----------



## HappyTails

Wow, thanks. 

Yeah, I was way off when I was attempting to make it.


----------



## Kub

Ahhh thank you so much!!!


----------



## JuiceWorld999

*Tune Requests*

Hey this is awesome!
Could you possibly make a town tune of these songs by Juice Wrld?

Lucid Dreams 2-6 the main beat, Link:
https://youtu.be/mzB1VGEGcSU

And the Toy Story theme song 2-7ish 
https://youtu.be/x0Aq9ZySKjg

And if you could Monsters INC Theme 7-11 secs about 
https://youtu.be/aMwSNDRP90o

If you can’t do 3 just do lucid dreams and monsters inc


----------



## Qwerty111

heya! could you do..?

Common World Domination / Arifureta Sekai Seifuku by PinocchioP feat. Hatsune Miku -
Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z3TbMBfDM0
The bit at around 0:52-0:58, if you can?

Thank you so much in advance c:


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately the parts of  "Juice WRLD - Lucid Dreams (Dir. by @_ColeBennett_)" and "Toy Story (Theme Song) You Got a Friend and Me" that you requested have a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in an island tune. I can make inaccurate versions of them if you'd like, but they might not sound much like the original songs. Or I can try making a different part of the songs into tunes for you. Let me know what you'd like me to do.

Here is "Monsters Inc theme (full)":

EEFGD-D-
--zEEFGC

High G, all other notes low. The original song is very jazzy, so it was hard to get the timing right while still making it fit into the island tune format. Feel free to add or remove or just move sustain lines - or rests z to make it sound more like the original, however you like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "PinocchioP - Common World Domination /":

DFG-G-G-
DFG-G-G-

Low D, high G.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Hi! Could you possibly do Howl's Moving Castle [OST - Theme Song]? 

I don't know if this has been done before, if it has please correct me, but I really love this song!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used the search tool to check- and I couldn't find anything. Also, here is the link!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwxatzcYf9Q
The tune at around 0:12 is really beautiful! It occurs a few times a bit faster later in the song, like at around 0:53!!


----------



## JuiceWorld999

Ok can you make inaccurate versions?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you make inaccurate versions?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Howl's Moving Castle [OST - Theme Song]":

ADFA--AG
FEF---zz

G and the last two A's are high, first A and all other notes are low.

Here is an inaccurate version of "Juice WRLD - Lucid Dreams (Dir. by @_ColeBennett_)":

C-ECB-DB
A-CAA-G-

D, E and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

Here is an inaccurate version of "Toy Story (Theme Song) You Got a Friend and Me" ("You've Got a Friend in Me"):

cGABC-G-
e-B-A-G-
F-e-d-c-

Lowercase notes are low, uppercase notes are high. I also made it three lines long to fit the whole musical phrase. I think it really doesn't sound much like the original, but it's what I was able to do with the natural notes. But if you want to use it, you'll need to choose which parts you want to include to make it fit. Or you can remove the sustain lines - in places to make it fit, though it will change the timing and make it sound even less like the original.


----------



## Desann

kiwikenobi said:


> There is a picture in the first post of this thread showing what the "search thread" option looks like. If you aren't able to see it, you may need to refresh the page.



Is it tied to your account level/age or something? Because all the bar at the top shows for me is 'view first unread', 'thread tools' and 'rate this thread'. And yeah this is even after refreshing.


----------



## lacaille

hello!! i followed you from your old gamefaqs thread! could you please do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcdyuwbPtIA starting from around 0:11 (when she starts singing)? i'm hoping to get the line "if you get lonely, think of me only" but if you can't fit all of it that's ok!


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Hi!! I have a few requests if thats okay!

1) Stupid Horse (0:29 - 0:33)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YO5ruvFSCU

2) Heart Signal (0:31 - 0:35)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7VRdm9Z7To

3) Wild Side (1:54 - 1:58) [I saw this was requested before, and I saw the reason it couldnt be used. But this part of the song sounds like it could be done possibly]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOZ-U3MNrrs

4) Communiction ( 0:02 - 0:06)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7H1V7Zps1s


----------



## Anasuki

*Song request*

Song: https://youtu.be/6Dh-RL__uN4
From 0:39 and anything you can fit after that, since I don’t have new horizons I was hoping it could be for new leaf. since your new leafy thingy is shut down I put it here though, hope it ain’t a problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevymiles

This is really cool to do!!!
 I have 2 songs:

 Drifting Soul: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvTb1VgABw8 1:41-1:45

One Last You: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvTb1VgABw8 1:04-1:10 ish

Thanks!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Desann said:


> Is it tied to your account level/age or something? Because all the bar at the top shows for me is 'view first unread', 'thread tools' and 'rate this thread'. And yeah this is even after refreshing.



That's strange. I'm not sure why you can't see it. Nothing in the FAQ suggests that new accounts aren't able to search threads, it acts like the option is always there. You might try asking on the help thread for the site:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here!

Anyway, did you have a request for an island tune? Since you don't seem to be able to search, it will be okay if you happen to request something I've done already. I can just link you to the post where I've done it if it's one I've done before.

- - - Post Merge - - -

InterestingOtaku, please read the rules in the first post of this thread. There is a three-song limit per day per person. You can re-post your request with only three songs for today, and I'll be happy to make them for you.


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Ahh! Sorry about that! Thought ai got rod of tje first one after I read the rules~ 

1) Heart Signal (0:31 - 0:35)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7VRdm9Z7To

2) Wild Side (1:54 - 1:58) [I saw this was requested before, and I saw the reason it couldnt be used. But this part of the song sounds like it could be done possibly]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOZ-U3MNrrs

3) Communiction ( 0:02 - 0:06)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7H1V7Zps1s


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lana Del Rey - TV in black and white (fanmade video)":

C-CCE-G-
B-BBC-D-

E and the first three C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.

Anasuki, your request is a rap song, and I can't really turn rap into island/town tunes because they are just rhythmic speaking and not really notes. Sorry. Let me know if there's a different, more melodic song that you'd like done, and I'll be happy to do that for you.

Here is "Drifting Soul (Full Song) - Xenoblade Chronicles 2 OST 040":

BC-BC-D-
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

kevymiles, you seem to have linked the same song twice, but named two different titles. If you post the link to the second song you mentioned, I'll be happy to make it into an island tune for you.


----------



## Fluuffy

Is it possible to do 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ7uSVcGjTo
from the beginning?

I searched harvest moon in this thread and the other but there was no request of this specific one. Hope it's possible 
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hitorijime my hero Opening Full | Wataru Hatano - Heart Signal | Sub Español - Lyrics":

EC-GC-BC
-CCCFEDC

High G, all other notes low.

Unfortunately, that part of "Wild Side" also cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes. Here's as close as I can get:

CCCBGCDE
---GFEDE-

Last G is high, first G and all other notes are low. To be accurate, the E would need to be an E flat, but there are no sharps or flats in town/island tunes.

Here is "Perfume":

E-B-B-G-
A-BCB-G-

Low E, all other notes high.

or:

EBBGACBG
EBBGACBG

Low E, all other notes high. The first version preserves the original timing, the second one includes two loops of the musical phrase at the cost of the timing.


----------



## rianne

Hello! c: If possible, I'd love a town tune of this song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAYG46w1SCA


----------



## kevymiles

Sorry about that, the link is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WKA_7LZHI


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Harvest Moon DS - Opening Theme":

AD-AGFEF
CG-GFECA

G and the first two A's are high, last A and all other notes are low.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Doja Cat - Say So (Audio)":

AGAGA-GG
GGAEE-D-

High A and G, low E and D.

Here is "One Last You (Ending Theme) - Xenoblade Chronicles 2 OST 041":

B-C--C--
B-G---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Or:

BCC-BG--
FGGFED--

Low E and D, all other notes high. Choose whichever you prefer, whether you want the timing more like the original or the whole musical phrase you requested, but faster and with less accurate timing.


----------



## Fluuffy

OMG Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Aureo

Hello! May I request this song? 
https://youtu.be/evC7BY3DjUc

If possible I'd like it to be from 0:07 to 0:12 thank you!!


----------



## ElenaSmiles

Can you do the beginning of this song??

https://youtu.be/Z5mNZ6B9ESk

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BANKS - Hawaiian Mazes (Visualizer)":

G--DB---
G--DB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## goofbud5

Can I please get this jingle? Excluding the clap at the beginning ofc haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35YAy5tFPqg

Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fortnite default dance sound":

EGAAG---
EGAAGEDE

High G and A, low D and E.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

want to request fancy by twice please, i searched but it isn't the part i want

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOHB85vDuow

1) intro instrumental part
2) the chorus part 1:02-1:06 (*korean* i love you)

tried doing it even the part you did earlier, but it such a struggle to get it accurately because there's a lot of flat notes


----------



## NormaN

Hi! Thank you so much for Concord (my first tune that I asked for!), I wanted to know if you could make Dream's Awakening and Road Taken from Extracurricular Activities and Fire Emblem?

Here's the first one! 

https://youtu.be/kv5A6zx9Nw8

And here's the second one!

https://youtu.be/OS22Ft8cnrk

Feel free to take your time, as I don't mind the wait


----------



## Pyoopi

I tried to stray away from obvious flats and sharps but I basically want the "tiki" tune. Go ahead and skip a song if it's too difficult.

1. Itchy Palms - Don Tiki
0:16 - 0:21 
Minus the monkey sound.

2. Rain In Rangoon · The Markko Polo Adventurers
0:58 - 1:03 

3. An Occasional Man - Don Tiki
0:00 - 0:07 
Might be a stretch. I like the ending with the "tut-tut-tut" but obviously not 5 seconds. 
Minus the first flute part @ 0:03.

Anyways, thanks so much.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "TWICE "FANCY" M/V":

E--G-GA-
GFE---zz

Low E, all other notes high.

And:

BBCBAGFE
--G-BBCA

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Extracurricular Activities OST: Dream's Awakening":

C-CGACC-
E-D-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Road Taken - Fire Emblem Fates Music Extended":

FFFDDD--
DDDCCC--

All the low notes.


----------



## xTurnip

Hello, could you do this song? It’s called Taarna’s Theme. Here’s the video: https://youtu.be/js7Lm3jgOJY

Could you do from 0:22-0:30?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Itchy Palms":

G-F--G-G
-GF-F---

High G.

Here is "Rain In Rangoon":

B---D---
A---G-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "An Occasional Man":

FACB--BA
F-AGGG--

All the high notes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Taarna's Theme (From "Heavy Metal")":

E-E-D-E-
F-E-G-A-

All the low notes.


----------



## Pyoopi

Oh wow, you're fast. Thank you so much!


----------



## theonekraken

Hi,

Thanks so much for doing the intro to CCR for me, it’s much appreciated.

You couldn’t do this for me as well please?

https://youtu.be/MEq51RZdU5c

From 20 seconds to the lyrics.

Thanks


----------



## xTurnip

Thank you!!


----------



## LxChouu

Hello! Thanks for doing that .

Could you please do the same for the following songs:
- Dawn (from 1:21 to 1:27 or less (only the high-pitched piano)) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vYY0aRH46I

- Concerning Hobbits (right from the beginning) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pGaz_qN0cw

Thank you so much!!


----------



## coolycatty123

Thanks for completing my request!!


----------



## artisansystem

Hey there! This might not work out, but I figured it was worth asking: I'd like a town tune based on Frank Ocean's Swim Good (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic1nhvWBvIo)! If you could do some part of the chorus (starts at 1:00), preferably those first few seconds, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## wonkitty

Thank you so much! The two songs you gave me are already perfect, I can't thank you enough!


----------



## pixelperfect216

*Song Request*

Hey there!

Thanks so much for doing this, I really appreciate your dedication. 

Is there a possibility you could do the opening to "She's A Rainbow" by the Rolling Stones? Here's the link... https://youtu.be/6c1BThu95d8


----------



## Alpaca Herder

Can you do "Our Beginning" from Persona 5? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y3ZgOIx2-k  The beginning of the song as much as you can fit.   I saw you had a lot of Persona 5 ones requested but when I tried searching I just got a lot of people asking for beginning parts of songs, so my apologies if you've already done it.


----------



## vini

*Steamboat Willie (Mickey Mouse)*

Any chance to get this song ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxf-UHuGobI
(start at 33 sec)
Don't know if it can fit good on new horizon song sheets


----------



## DaisyMaeFanClub

For some reason I can't find the search tool? It isn't in the same place as pictured for me 
I don't think this has been done yet though.

It's the scrubs music in JD's head:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6vek6NRU3s

The music starts at 0:29 
Just the first few seconds would be great.

Thank you


----------



## DoctorPaine

Thanks so much! I’d tried it myself but it wasn’t working out, yours is completely spot on! ^^


----------



## boushi

*request*

hi hi! was hoping to get 0:27 - 0:30 of this song please? c:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmIjMaGYzkY


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Fortunate Son - Vietnam War (with lyrics)":

GGGGE-A-
GGGGE---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Soundtrack - Pride and Prejudice - Dawn":

GA-BC-DC
EG---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The song isn't quite right. The G really needs to be a G sharp, but there are no sharps or flats in town/island tunes. This is as close I could get. I hope it's all right.

Here is "The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack-02-Concerning Hobbits":

E---G---
E--DC---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Swim Good":

CDEDE-DE
G-D---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "The Rolling Stones - She's A Rainbow (Official Lyric Video)":

D-E-F-G-
A-C-B-G-

Low E and D, all other notes high.

Here is "Persona 5 Our Beginning":

F-E-D--C
D-F-G---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Mickey Mouse Steamboat Wille":

AB-G-A-A
BABABD--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The song isn't quite accurate. Some of the A's should really be A sharps, but that's not possible using all natural notes in a town/island tune. But it's pretty close. Let me know if you'd like me to do a different song instead.

Here is "JD's music in his head":

CDEEFE-D
-C---zzz

All the low notes.

Here is "Portugal (Live at the Greek Theater, Los Angeles, CA - October 2015)":

C-CB-C--
CBGC---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## CeriSyrin

I'm not sure if this will be possible with the limitations of the town-tune scale but I'd love to request it and see if you can try! 
I've based my town off of the movie Song of the Sea and I love this lullaby / melody :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6wVijh2n9g 
Anything from the first beginning part (0:06-0:11 or 0:18-0:24) Thank you for doing this! (I was honestly struggling trying to figure it out myself...not a music person haha)


----------



## jollychick

Hi!
I'd like request a portion of the Gummy Bears cartoon intro, starting at 00:05. If possible, could you make the tune from the singer's melody, rather than the music?


----------



## Desann

kiwikenobi said:


> Anyway, did you have a request for an island tune? Since you don't seem to be able to search, it will be okay if you happen to request something I've done already. I can just link you to the post where I've done it if it's one I've done before.



Thanks for the responses, and yes, I do have a few requests 

https://youtu.be/R_l4fmcgTUc     (from 14-17)

https://youtu.be/qYMsd6pDSTc  (from 1:40 - 1:45)

https://youtu.be/_htfCzTjCpA (From 0:00 - 0:035ish)


----------



## Anasuki

*Another request (???)*

Thank you for you honesty, I found some other songs, maybe they will be easier since theyre slower.

1- Don't Forget, all you can fit from 0:03 ( the vocals )
https://youtu.be/-wznbcTad90
2- Freddys jingle, from 0:01 to 0:04-0:05
https://youtu.be/LhKlCp5Sh9I
3- Ballad of the Wind Fish, from 0:05-0:10 (feel free to speed it up since it is slow, like exp. ABC-DEF-GABCD)
https://youtu.be/cdV-X30ZqZs
Thank you, if you cant do them that is completely fine!


----------



## Blue Cup

Got a couple requests for ya, if you don't mind?

#1
If I Had Words [ https://youtu.be/JwNXXWou6eU?t=79 ]
The part I'm looking for is 1:19 to 1:24, which is the main chorus. 

#2: 
Christmas Canon 
[ https://youtu.be/wSA9IAGxhco?t=71 ]
1:11 - 1:16

Please and thank you!


----------



## flightedbird

https://youtu.be/8rg2vkz72a8?t=97
Starting from where the link starts you (1:37) to the end of whatever fits, please!

https://youtu.be/oG7jKUHsLfY?t=9
Starting from link 09) to the end of what fits, please.

Thank you so much for this. I can't do town tunes to save my LIFE.


----------



## Bunnikkila

Hello! I have two tunes:

Lufia 1 town theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGKcfKBTk6U  00:00 - 00:03

Lufia 1 Reunion theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaDi4riOWxg 00:00 - 00:05

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Song of the Sea - Lyrics (English)":

GG--GD--
DE-C-D--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Disney's Adventures Of The Gummi Bears Intro, Widescreen, Soundtrack Remastered DOWNLOAD LINK":

ECEGEGAB
CGE---zz

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.

Here is "Mike Post / Quantum Leap Theme":

G-GEGG-G
-E-DE-D-

High G, low E and D.

Unfortunately that part of "Paint It, Black" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. Here is what I was able to do with it:

DEFGFEDD
CDEDC---

High G, all other notes low. To be accurate, the C really needs to be a C sharp, but there are no sharp or flat notes in town/island tunes. That's as close as I could get.

Here is "Telltale's The wolf Among Us Opening Title Sequence":

F-E-E-D-
C-B-C---

All the low notes.

Anasuki, it's not about the speed of the song, it's about the lack of actual notes. Speaking/rapping is different from singing because of the lack of specific musical notes involved. In any case, here is "Don't Forget - Deltarune OST":

EFGGGGG-
CEDDDDD-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is that song from Five Nights at Freddy's, which is actually originally the Toreador song from the classical opera Carmen:

G-AGE-E-
EDEFE---

High G and A, low D and E.

Here is "Zelda: Link's Awakening - Ballad of the Wind Fish":

ABC-ABCB
AEG--A--

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "If I Had Words":

B-A-B-G-
A-B-D-ED

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I had to mess up the timing of the last note to make it fit, you can remove all of the sustain lines - if you want to make it fit more evenly, like this:

BABGABDE
D---zzzz

Here is that part of "Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Canon (Instrumental Only)" which is actually an adaptation of the classical song "Pachelbel's canon":

G-EFG-EF
G-ABCDEF

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "The Dragonborn Comes - Malukah - Remastered Version":

FEF---FE
F--EFG-F
-E-D---z

High G, all other notes high. I made it three lines instead of two to include the whole musical phrase with the correct timing. You can use it however you like, either using just two of the three lines, or removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit in, though this will change the timing and how the song sounds.

Here is "Last Train Home":

C-E-E-DC
D-CCC---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Lufia & the Fortress of Doom (SNES) Music - Town Theme":

EFGC-BDC
G---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Lufia and The Fortress of Doom Music: A Reunion And Then...":

G-C-B-G-
A-GFE---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## FaerieRose

Could I get 0:02-0:09, or at least 0:02-0:05, please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Ojamajo Doremi # Op v1 Creditless (BDrip)":

ACDEG---
ACDEG---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## deerprongs

Hi there! I have a few requests if you're not too busy?

Okami - "Thank You" : 0-5

and 

Okami - The Sun Rises : 0-5 

If the second one doesn't work, feel free to choose an area of the song that you can work with!

and 

Okami - Theme of the Celestials 0-5

Thank you!


----------



## rytlocknroll

Hey there! I hope this hasn't been requested before, but for some reason there isn't the option to search the thread so I can't be sure.. 

I'm looking for Libera Me From Hell, specifically the piano bit that starts at 0:18, I've clipped the youtube link to start then. 

https://youtu.be/G2AxpaH56WY?t=18


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Okami Soundtrack - Reset (Thank you)":

A-GAG-E-
D-E---zz

High G and A, low D and E.

Here is "Okami Soundtrack - The Sun Rises":

A-G-A-C-
A-G-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "[Music] Okami - Theme of the Celestials":

C-B-G-A-
E-D-E---

Low D and E, all other notes high.

Here is "Gurren Lagann Best Sound - Libera Me From Hell [Enhanced] [Original HD]":

DEFGAG-F
-E-F---z

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## jollychick

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Disney's Adventures Of The Gummi Bears Intro, Widescreen, Soundtrack Remastered DOWNLOAD LINK":
> 
> ECEGEGAB
> CGE---zz
> 
> E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.



Thank you so much!! It's perfect!


----------



## Spooky.

I have a request whenever you can please! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0LzT0X7n7Q

Either the first few seconds of the harp sounds, or about :12 seconds in of the 'do your thang' lyrics if you can (and if the high pitches don't sound terrible)


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BTS BLACK SWAN Lyrics ( BLACK SWAN ) [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":

G---D-F-
E---D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## rhysfunk

Greetings! Looking to make the classic Nokia ringtone into an island theme, if it's possible:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgjVxFcBO0c


----------



## deerprongs

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Okami Soundtrack - Reset (Thank you)":
> 
> A-GAG-E-
> D-E---zz
> 
> High G and A, low D and E.
> 
> Here is "Okami Soundtrack - The Sun Rises":
> 
> A-G-A-C-
> A-G-A---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "[Music] Okami - Theme of the Celestials":
> 
> C-B-G-A-
> E-D-E---
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.



Ahh thank you so much! They're perfect uwu


----------



## Spooky.

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BTS BLACK SWAN Lyrics ( BLACK SWAN ) [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":
> 
> G---D-F-
> E---D---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you! I'll test these out tomorrow and let you know~


----------



## metswee

Id like to request Mermaid by Tatsuro Yama****a if thats ok! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgfpLAzJHSI

Im thinking between 1:57-2:02

Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Nokia ORIGINAL Ringtone":

BAC-D-AG
B-D-G-G-

G, A, and the first B are high, second B and all other notes are low.

Here is "Tatsuro Yama****a - Mermaid":

D-E-D-E-
DD-ECEED

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Bosca

https://youtu.be/rQTN03AwzRs?t=42

If possible, I'd love this starting from 42 secs to 48. If it's too long, then just the last line is perfect too.
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Lana Del Rey - Venice B****":

BBB-BBCC
C-CD---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## RoyalSavant

https://youtu.be/VrDfSZ_6f4U

Hey can you do the beginning melody? Thanks.


----------



## artisansystem

Hey, thank you so much for my tune! It sounds perfect, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Kid Cudi - Day 'N' Nite":

FFEEDDCC
AAAAAACC

All the low notes.


----------



## Kyleighecstacy

Hi there! I was wondering if you could do Surf by Mac Miller for me please?

Here is the link: https://youtu.be/RVdCZSCymJM
Start at :56 please! If that doesn’t work, just try to make anything from the song. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Mac Miller - Surf (LYRICS)":

CFC--EDD
DCDDCDE-

Second C is high, all other C's and other notes are low.


----------



## owlroyalty

hope youre enjoying new horizons! i wanted to request Hibikase by hatsune miku

https://youtu.be/TkroHwQYpFE
starting at 1:00 and also one stating at 1:24 if at all possible!! thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

I don't actually have New Horizons, just New Leaf right now. ^o^;>

Here is "Hibikase by hatsune miku":

DFGAGEF-
DFGACGF-

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Rito Jayy

hiya! for some reason i'm unable to search so sorry if this song has been done before, but could you do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLf6yZPJyvM from 1:12 to 1:18 and 1:31 to 1:35


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "BTS - Magic Shop (Color Coded Lyrics Han/Rom/Eng)":

DC-B-AGD
---zzzDC
-B-AG-C-
B-D---zz

First three D's are low, last D and all other notes are high. The part you asked for doesn't all fit in one town/island tune. It's twice as long, so you'll have to decide which part of it you want to use, or you can try rearranging it and removing some of the sustain lines to make more notes fit into one town tune, though that will change the timing and make it sound a little different.

And:

F-C-A---
G-G-F---

All the high notes.


----------



## Rito Jayy

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "BTS - Magic Shop (Color Coded Lyrics Han/Rom/Eng)":
> 
> DC-B-AGD
> ---zzzDC
> -B-AG-C-
> B-D---zz
> 
> First three D's are low, last D and all other notes are high. The part you asked for doesn't all fit in one town/island tune. It's twice as long, so you'll have to decide which part of it you want to use, or you can try rearranging it and removing some of the sustain lines to make more notes fit into one town tune, though that will change the timing and make it sound a little different.
> 
> And:
> 
> F-C-A---
> G-G-F---
> 
> All the high notes.


thank you so much!!


----------



## LxChouu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Soundtrack - Pride and Prejudice - Dawn":
> 
> GA-BC-DC
> EG---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The song isn't quite right. The G really needs to be a G sharp, but there are no sharps or flats in town/island tunes. This is as close I could get. I hope it's all right.
> 
> Here is "The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack-02-Concerning Hobbits":
> 
> E---G---
> E--DC---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thanks a lot for your quick answer!
I may have chosen a part a bit too slow for Concerning Hobbits. Could you also translate the part 00:28 to 00:31 and 00:45 to 00:50 if possible? (reposting the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pGaz_qN0cw)
Lastly, would it be possible to get the 5:06 to 5:11 part of this song (or 5:00 to 5:00 if it's easier for you): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgJYNveHOYU 

Thanks again for your great work!


----------



## JakeLol

Hi, thank you so much for doing this!
The song I would like you to do is "Lumiose city" from Pokemon X and Y.
Link is here: https://youtu.be/2AfxpCJXcr0 Seconds 0:00 to 0:05 (or 0:07 if there's enough notes)
If this has already been done, I'm very sorry I can't seem to search but let me know .
Thanks once again for doing this I have been trying for quite a while, you're a lifesaver!


----------



## capnport

Could you do the Smurfs theme song? Specifically 0:17 to 0:20 in this video (the part that's like- la, la, lalalala, la, la, la, lala)
Thanks in advance


----------



## oiwa

Thank you so much for doing my last request. I really appreciate it.

Can you do the song starting at 10 seconds?

https://youtu.be/yPgUyinaq_c

and Can you do the beginning of this song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooWkA_-lOHA

And same song, can you do at 57 Seconds on?


----------



## Jhin

Hey, could you possibly make a tune out of any part in this between 3:01 - 3:10? I can't decide which segment of it I like the best, or which would be most easy to recreate in the tune maker. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TBWPCaliforniaLadyFan89

Hi, could you please do 0:44 to 0:48 of the song California Lady by The Band Who Played California Lady? Here’s the link: https://youtu.be/_SmJ4j7O8DY


----------



## Iridescent-Chrysalis

*Tiny Moving Parts request*

https://youtu.be/Ato6-uUTRxA

The opening intro if at all possible! <3 thanks!


----------



## milkcan

may i request the beginning of this song - starting at 0:11? thank you!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG9VhC0hiTg


----------



## Desann

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Mike Post / Quantum Leap Theme":
> 
> G-GEGG-G
> -E-DE-D-
> 
> High G, low E and D.
> 
> Unfortunately that part of "Paint It, Black" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. Here is what I was able to do with it:
> 
> DEFGFEDD
> CDEDC---
> 
> High G, all other notes low. To be accurate, the C really needs to be a C sharp, but there are no sharp or flat notes in town/island tunes. That's as close as I could get.
> 
> Here is "Telltale's The wolf Among Us Opening Title Sequence":
> 
> F-E-E-D-
> C-B-C---
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you!


----------



## Romaki

Thank you for this thread!

I'd like to request this song (link), seconds 1:08 to 1:13 if possible.


----------



## lyrisopal

*Sonata Arctica - My Land*

I read all the rules but I can't search the thread. It doesn't appear for me in the top next to thread tools. Just a heads up. In case I missed this in your requests and I'm just asking for a repeat. Sorry in advance if I am.

My song request: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7FABPQi8pI

I just want to the first part of the song from first second onto longest you can make it.  I know you said 2-5 seconds so if 5 seconds is the max, then that works for me.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## thisisausername

hey, thank you so much for doing this!! I'd like to request Feel Good Inc. at the time 1:22 to 1:29, and if that's too long then you can end it at 1:25. thanks so much again!


----------



## Aureo

Hello! May I request this song please? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evC7BY3DjUc

If possible, I'd like for it to be from 0:07 to 0:12! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Lots of requests today! Please let me know I've missed anyone's request, and I'll make it as soon as I can. 

Here is "The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack-02-Concerning Hobbits":

CDE---zE
GD---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

And:

ABC---B-
-GE---zz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King CR - 15. The Lighting of the Beacons":

D-A-G---
F-GFE---

High G and A, low D and E.

I don't know why some people aren't able to search threads. I've done Lumiose City before here:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...Tune-Maker!)&p=7887735&viewfull=1#post7887735

If the lack of a search button for some people is an error, I hope that it's corrected when the site upgrades to 3.0, which should be soon. 

Here is "The Smurfs Opening Credits and Theme Song":

G---C--G
A-F-D---

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Chapel - Nicole Dollanganger [LYRICS]":

A-GEE---
G-BA--AA

Low E, all other notes high. It's a very slow song, and I had to sort of change the timing a bit, so you might try adjusting the timing by moving/adding/removing sustain lines - if it doesn't seem quite right to you.

Here is "Grimes - Kill V. Maim":

DDDFAFC-
DDDFAFC-

Low D, all other notes high.

And:

D--DDDD-
-DDDD-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "LittleBigPlanet Soundtrack - The Gardens":

EECCAC-E
-AC-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "California Lady - The Band Who Played California Lady":

CCEG-C--
--zzzA--

A and the last C are high, first two C's and all other notes are low.

Here is "Tiny Moving Parts - Vertebrae (Official Music Video)":

G--G-A--
G-FEDC--

High G and A, all other notes low.


Here is "American Football - Never Meant":

EDCGCDE-
GCE-GCE-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Taylor Swift - Miss Americana & The Heartbreak Prince (Official Audio)":

DDDDECCC
D-D-E---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "My Land" by Sonata Arctica (I love that band!): 

C--BG---
EA-GC---

E and the last C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

Here is "Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (Official Video)":

DEFGACA-
GFDFGEC-

G, A, and the first C are high, second C and all other notes are low.

Here is "Hikariare/BURNOUT SYNDROMES [Music Box] (Haikyū!! Karasuno High School vs Shiratorizawa Academy OP)":

C-B--AA-
-GG--FG-

All the high notes.


----------



## capnport

Thank you so much!


----------



## Romaki

Tune sounds perfect, thanks again for your quick response!


----------



## Nabilel17

Hello could you do the song Nothing Compares by The weeknd the part starting at 16 seconds ?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Nabilel17, I don't see a link in your post. Please post a link to the song you want made into a town/island tune so that I can hear it.


----------



## M8OnCrack

Can you do Loona- Hi High?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyJxq17UDA
Start from "say hi high" 0:02

and...

Loona- Butterfly?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1pR91_dqkw
Start from "nonachi fly like a butterfly" 0:01

sorry if they have been done before I didn't have the search thread function on the top right of the post. I really appreciate how you're doing this for free for the musically inept, thank you.


----------



## LilyChrome95

Hi there!

Can I request the following songs please?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZndhf115L4
(from 0:14-0:28, 1:20-1:34)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLVermNTLEE
(from 1:03-1:13)

Like a few of the previous posters I'm unable to search the thread to see which songs have already been requested, but I did scroll through and didn't see anyone request them!

Thank you so so much for helping everyone out!


----------



## Nabilel17

kiwikenobi said:


> Nabilel17, I don't see a link in your post. Please post a link to the song you want made into a town/island tune so that I can hear it.



https://youtu.be/Fpp9B9-HjGw

Here is the link thank you


----------



## Patmos

Hi hi! Thank you so much for providing this service! I hope I am doing this right. I really did try to search, but I could not locate the Search Thread feature in the place you specified (or anywhere else, really).

I would very much appreciate the chorus from this song:

Jonathon Coulton - I'm Your Moon, specifically from 0:33 to 0:40, the lyric notes "I'm your moon, you're my moon, we go 'round and 'round." Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I wonder if the search thread button doesn't appear for brand-new users. I can't find anything about it in the FAQ. We'll have to wait and see if the website upgrade that's supposed to be coming soon changes that at all.

Anyway...

Here is "Hi High Loona Chorus Dance Mirror":

BC-C-C-C
-CBACABA

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Chorus Dance (mirrored) Butterfly by LOONA":

DFGB-BAB
DB---zzz

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.

Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 14. Chasing Daybreak (Rain)":

EDCB-AC-
BE---zzz

Last E is low, first E and all other notes are high.

Here is "Main Titles (score) - The Little Mermaid OST ":

B---GA-B
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Nothing Compares (Bonus Track)":

F-FCB---
E-EBA---

All the low notes.

Here is "I'm Your Moon":

DF-D---z
DF-C---z

First and last D are low, second D and C are high.


----------



## Cancoon

Hi! I really like the song Being Human from Steven Universe Future. I really like the melody from it. I think the same melody just repeats so you can listen to the first 20 seconds maybe!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ8y37jMX4A

Thank you so much for doing this c':


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Being Human (Complete) - Steven Universe Future":

E-E--E-D
-E-D-E--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Cancoon

So fast! Thank you so much! I can't wait to play around with the high and low notes when my hall opens tomorrow!


----------



## Taylur

hi! i'd like to preface this by saying that i'm also having the same problem as a lot of other users; the search thread tool isn't available to me for some reason, so i apologize if this has already been requested.

i'd like the chorus of this song [link], which can be found at 1:19-1:45, specifically the repeating guitar strumming part that starts with the lyrics '...when you got taller see our reflection in the water', if that makes sense.

thank you so much, and i'm really sorry i wasn't able to search!


----------



## niceguy678

Hi! I was wondering if you could do this song
https://youtu.be/B77hKKI4SbI
past 4 seconds should be good, primarily the part where the saxophone comes in, Thanks!


----------



## Raayzx

Hii! Could you maybe do this? https://youtu.be/uAYG46w1SCA
Timestamp: 0:13 - 0:17
Lmk if it's possible <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Monkey's Delivery Service - MOTHER 3":

EFGB-G-F
EFE--D-B

G and the first B are high, second B and all other notes are low.

I've done "Doja Cat - Say So (Audio)" before here:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...st-Anytime!)&p=8531182&viewfull=1#post8531182

But if you're asking for a different part of it, I'll be happy to make it for you, just I wanted to see if the one I already made would work for you.


----------



## PandaMasque

Hi, I could really use some help with this tune!!
Frank Sinatra - Luck Be A Lady
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfiKk4wxiVM
I can't for the life of me replicate that melody he sings at the 1:15-1:19 mark. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Luck Be A Lady (2008 Remastered)":

D---C-B-
C-D---F-
D---zzzz

All the low notes. The whole musical phrase is too long for a town/island tune while keeping the same timing. You can either use two of the lines the way they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make all of the notes fit, but this will change the timing so it won't sound quite as accurate to the original song.


----------



## dewdal

Hi this is a rap song so I'm not sure how well it will work but can you try https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf6oZPPYIXI 0:00-0:05.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ciary

Just wondering if this is possible.
From Touhou - Perfect cherry blossom:
Yuyuko's theme - Border of life

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zis2TtxdFjQ from 0:00 to 0:07
it's fine if it is a bit sped up ^_^

Thank you so much if you can do this!


----------



## chinchillangel

Hi!! Could you do Andrei Kabak from pathologic?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=38FICqwuVeA&t=63s
Preferably from 0:55 to 1:03
And/or
Paula's theme from earthbound 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xQxbPK8ixNY
From 0:00 to 0:08


----------



## alani

*Request *

So... I'm a newer member so I apparently can't search - so sorry if it was already done, but I would love to have the first few seconds of this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRb9oOhUOoE

I hope you're having a great day xx


----------



## unikai

Hi! Do you think you would do God's Shattering Star?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WMYL6HuUoI
0:38 to around 0:44?
Thanks so much.


----------



## happy1912

Hello!!! Would you see if this is even possible to do please? It’s I’ll go crazy if I don’t go crazy tonight by U2 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4q_AHAMVQ9c
Seconds: 0:25-0:30
Playing New Horizons 
I’m so happy I found you again!!! I’ll make another request possibly tomorrow yes, yes. I really appreciate the time you put into doing these tunes. You’ve done an amazing job with my requests in the past I really do appreciate you!!!!! Thank you, thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## tinysaiph

Hello!

I was wondering if it would be possible to make Abigail's theme from Stardew Valley? 

I've written it out again in the key of C if that helps? I'm just struggling with the rhythm and figured I'd reach out and see! Thank you so much in advance!


Spoiler


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "SAINt JHN - "Trap" ft. Lil Baby (Official Music Video)":

DAFEDAFE
DAFEDAFE

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "Yuyuko's Theme - Border of Life":

E-ABE-AB
CABGA---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Pathologic (Classic) OST: Andrei Kabak (Broken Heart Theme)":

G-G-E-E-
G-G-E-G-

Low E, high G.

Unfortunately "EarthBound (SNES) Music - Paula's Theme" has so many sharps and flats that it's really not possible to make a town/island tune sound much of anything like it. I can still try if you want, but it really won't sound like the same song anymore, because it has four half-step notes in a row, and the most you can do using all natural notes is one. Let me know if you'd like me to still do it, or if you'd like a different song.

Here is "The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream - Today":

F-C-G-C-
F-C-AFC-

Low C, all other notes high.

Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 20. God Shattering Star (Rain)":

A-CBG-F-
CDE---zz

D, E, and the last C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

Here is "U2 - I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight (Animated)":

CCDEDCAD
-E-CCCC-

Last four C's are high, all other C's and notes are low.

Here is "U2 - I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight (Animated)":

- - - Post Merge - - -

tinysaiph, I'm sorry, but I can't actually read music very well. ^o^;> 
I make the town/island tunes by ear. Please post a link to the song that you mean so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to turn it into a tune for you.


----------



## tinysaiph

Ah my apologies!

Here's the link! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLtykeJOARs


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "A Stillness in the Rain (Abigail's Melody) - Stardew Valley (Flute and Harp Duet Sheet Music)":

A--BA-G-
E-C-D--E
D-B---zz

A, G, and the first B are high, second B and all other notes are low. I think that's the entire musical phrase that you posted originally as sheet music. I believe the reason you had trouble with the timing is that, in order for the timing to be correct, you need the space of three lines, while a town/island tune only gives you two lines to work with. So you can use two of the lines that I made, or you can adjust the timing with the sustain lines - however you like to make it all fit.


----------



## tinysaiph

ah thank you so much! I appreciate you making time to do this!


----------



## Ciary

nicely done! thank you


----------



## Sprinklebun

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=89LwB6erXDI

I’d love any tune from this song but specifically 0:03-0:08 or 0:58-1:03


Thank you so much! It is very kind of you to do this


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Scarlett Johansson & Joaquin Phoenix - The Moon Song (Her - OST)":

EG-C-GEC
-GEC-GE-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Sprinklebun

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Scarlett Johansson & Joaquin Phoenix - The Moon Song (Her - OST)":
> 
> EG-C-GEC
> -GEC-GE-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Thank you!!


----------



## pairofdice789

Hello, I'd like the beginning of this song as a town tune, starting at 0.04 -? whatever you can manage. 
https://youtu.be/rsVCLK4TjLo

Thanks a bunch. Shy to post my other two request right away.


----------



## kiwikenobi

There's no need to be shy, requesting town tunes is what this thread is all about. 

Here is "Loner":

FF--CC-F
-E---zzz

All the low notes.


----------



## mattestro

Any chance you could do the jiggy fanfare from banjo kazooie? 

https://youtu.be/unjqNlr1w6w


----------



## pairofdice789

kiwikenobi said:


> There's no need to be shy, requesting town tunes is what this thread is all about.
> 
> Here is "Loner":
> 
> FF--CC-F
> -E---zzz
> 
> All the low notes.



This is so neat! Thanks!! Here are my other two then 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ltsOzmZd_Y

starting from the beginning i dont know how much you can fit in 16 notes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqLrVzCtVt0

0:50 - the "oh oh oh" if possible. or whatever sounds better. Thanks again. You're talent is not going unnoticed.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jiggy Fanfare - Banjo-Kazooie":

C-GC-ED-
AB-GC-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Killer":

DEDCAGAC
E---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Unfortunately the "oh oh oh" part of "Body Language (Intro)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. So I did this part instead:

EDF-D---
EDF-D-C-

All the low notes.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Hello! Would it be possible to turn this into a tune? The song is repetitive so just the general melody in the beginning will be fine, thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtKutcNtdNo


----------



## mattestro

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Jiggy Fanfare - Banjo-Kazooie":
> 
> C-GC-ED-
> AB-GC-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Killer":
> 
> DEDCAGAC
> E---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Unfortunately the "oh oh oh" part of "Body Language (Intro)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. So I did this part instead:
> 
> EDF-D---
> EDF-D-C-
> 
> All the low notes.



Legend! Thank you!!


----------



## ChibiPenn

I was wondering if possible you could do the beginning bit of Lucky Ending. I wasnt able to search and see if it was done before, but if you're not able to thats alright 
https://youtu.be/iINmKP6N6Fo


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Spyro 2 soundtrack - Glimmer":

F-BD---z
F-BD---z

All the low notes.

Here is "Fruits Basket 2019 Ending 1 LUCKY ENDING Vickeblanka Lyrics Eng+Rom+Kanji":

G-B-D-G-
B-D-C---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## swiftieinthealps

hi! can i request the chorus of this song which starts at 1:19? any length is fine, just whatever you can manage to do  thank you so much!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u8rIx65QgA


----------



## JMB

Hi can you make https://youtu.be/CJafRYJHec0?t=85 from 1:25-1:31

https://youtu.be/RFF26LlHFVU?t=2 from :02 - :11

https://youtu.be/_V2sBURgUBI?t=1 the beginning

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Phoebe Bridgers - Garden Song (Official Video)":

C-GGG-FE
E-D---zz

High C and G, low D and E.

Here is "Avatar the Last Airbender - Trailer Season 3 music":

E---A-G-
E---zzzz

Low E, high A and G.

Here is "Avatar Legend of Korra Ending Theme":

E-G---zz
A-E---zz

Low E, high A and G.

Here is "Seinfeld Theme":

G--GB-D-
F---zzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Pat4097

Hey, I was wondering if you could try to do the opening portion of Wave Prism from Splatoon 2, from about 0:03 to 0:06 or so, then also 0:45 to around 0:47. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q9F5HQ4FBs


----------



## kiwikenobi

Unfortunately the first part of "Wave Prism (Chirpy Chips) [Patch 3.0] - Splatoon 2 Soundtrack" you requested contains a combinatino of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. Here is the second part you requested:

G-B-BCBD
-G-GFG--

All the high notes.


----------



## esc

hi could you please do:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g0CcQFf3Qo

0:10-0:15 or whatever you think is good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MWTtLtJvfE

0:14-0:20 or whatever you think fits

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz_NK5HgR6Q

0:25-0:30 preferred 

thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Jerma's Rat Song for 2 minutes and 19 seconds":

D-DD-CB-
CD-B-BGE

Last two B's and G are high, first B and all other notes are low.

Here is "Steep Hill (Aircheck) - Animal Crossing: New Leaf Music":

EEFEEACB
EG---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Stone Tower Temple - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask":

A-C-B--G
ACBAG-E-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## esc

tysm!


----------



## happy1912

Thanks so much it!!!!! Thank you again I truly appreciate you doing that for me!!!!!! I’ll make another request at a later date but thank you again!!!!!


----------



## Rubombee

Hello there!

It's really nice that you do this.  Unfortunately I've read from someone earlier that newer members can't  use the "Search in thread" feature, so I'm sorry if you've already done  this?
But anyway, these are not for me yet, they're for other  people who haven't made an account here, so I may come back later.  :'3

Could you please do these two:
https://youtu.be/BOTi6mTyGpg (the beginning)
https://youtu.be/5kiKM2f2j_o (from 0:02 to 0:08)

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## duckykate

hello, do you think you could make me a tune of this song, starting at the :05 second mark? thank you so much!

https://youtu.be/o78T9-I4OGA


----------



## JMB

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Phoebe Bridgers - Garden Song (Official Video)":
> 
> C-GGG-FE
> E-D---zz
> 
> High C and G, low D and E.
> 
> Here is "Avatar the Last Airbender - Trailer Season 3 music":
> 
> E---A-G-
> E---zzzz
> 
> Low E, high A and G.
> 
> Here is "Avatar Legend of Korra Ending Theme":
> 
> E-G---zz
> A-E---zz
> 
> Low E, high A and G.
> 
> Here is "Seinfeld Theme":
> 
> G--GB-D-
> F---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes.







THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "67 - Pokemon - Diamond, Pearl & Platinum - Mt. Tenga":

F-D-F-C-
F-D-F-C-

All the high notes.

Unfortunately "Pokemon Blue/Red - Team Rocket Hideout" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that is impossible to recreate accurately using all natural notes, so I can't make it into a town/island tune for you. I hope the first song will suffice.


Here is "Title Theme - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker":

C-CC-FA-
GF-EF-DC

High G and A, all other notes low. The last C really needs to be a B flat to be accurate to the original song, but it's just not possible in a town/island tune. But this is pretty close, so I hope it works. If the last note being off bothers you, you can try leaving it off and perhaps letting the musical phrase end after the last F.


----------



## duckykate

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "67 - Pokemon - Diamond, Pearl & Platinum - Mt. Tenga":
> 
> F-D-F-C-
> F-D-F-C-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Unfortunately "Pokemon Blue/Red - Team Rocket Hideout" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that is impossible to recreate accurately using all natural notes, so I can't make it into a town/island tune for you. I hope the first song will suffice.
> 
> 
> Here is "Title Theme - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker":
> 
> C-CC-FA-
> GF-EF-DC
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low. The last C really needs to be a B flat to be accurate to the original song, but it's just not possible in a town/island tune. But this is pretty close, so I hope it works. If the last note being off bothers you, you can try leaving it off and perhaps letting the musical phrase end after the last F.



thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## wannabe.starkid

*A song request for New Horizons!  (Please message me on insta! I’m @wannabe.starkid)*

Hey there!  I have a request for quite a few songs!  
First would be a song called America is Great Again by Team Starkid. (It sounds bad, I know.  But it’s honestly a joke song.) If you could do the ‘woah’s in the song, that’s be great!  Another one would be Starkid’s Show Stoppin Number.  If you can do the lyrics ‘Business Calls, I’m up to my *ss in ****’ that’d be wonderful!  And last one would be the beginning climb/chords of Starkid’s Feast or Famine.  The first two are from Starkid’s musical named The Guy Who Didnt Like Musicals and the third is from Starkid’s other musical named Black Friday.  Please message me on Instagram if you are to go through with a request!  Thank you!

https://youtu.be/a4fraU-pnBg
https://youtu.be/OO1E6yczOkg
https://youtu.be/My5JONveW9M


----------



## Rubombee

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "67 - Pokemon - Diamond, Pearl & Platinum - Mt. Tenga":
> 
> F-D-F-C-
> F-D-F-C-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Unfortunately "Pokemon Blue/Red - Team Rocket Hideout" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that is impossible to recreate accurately using all natural notes, so I can't make it into a town/island tune for you. I hope the first song will suffice.



Hello,

Thanks a lot for the first one! I sent it over to the person who asked.
For the second one, I've tried asking the 2nd person if they had another song we could try, and they sent this one:
https://youtu.be/JW0vgeltPHI (the beginning)
I hope it's okay to ask if this one's possible? Still, thank you so much, all the work you do here is amazing!

<3


----------



## stiney

Thanks so much for doing this!

Is it possible to get from 0:07 to 0:13 as best you can from the She-Ra and the Princesses of Power theme? (the lyrics are "We're right beside you ready to fight / we're gonna win in the end!")






(oops deleted a double post.)


----------



## oiwa

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Chapel - Nicole Dollanganger [LYRICS]":
> 
> A-GEE---
> G-BA--AA
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. It's a very slow song, and I had to sort of change the timing a bit, so you might try adjusting the timing by moving/adding/removing sustain lines - if it doesn't seem quite right to you.
> 
> Here is "Grimes - Kill V. Maim":
> 
> DDDFAFC-
> DDDFAFC-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> And:
> 
> D--DDDD-
> -DDDD-B-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

wannabe.starkid, unfortunately, I don't have Instragram. If you notice this response, please let me know, and I'll make the town tunes for you. Otherwise, I think perhaps you might not see them if I make them, since you might be waiting for a notification on Instragram, so I'll wait for you to tell me if you still want them here.

Here is "[ENGLISH] She-ra and the Princesses of Power Opening":

E-E-DD-C
--BCDE--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## thebestCarrie

I'm not sure if you're still taking requests, but I was wondering if you could take this song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXTzMOmmEfE

And try to make the tune of "I'm just curious, is it serious?"

Thank you so, so much!


----------



## LadyLokiLaufeyson

i have two requests


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeFJRaH2Mz8     Piers' battle theme  and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w_uufUG9Ac  Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Golden Wind Opening "Fighting Gold"


I would love these for town tuns, please and thank you ^_^


----------



## dawny

May i request this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dxZn6jVasM from 1:15-1:20 if you can 
and also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffTxXXfGKi8 from 2:06 to 2:11  thank you


----------



## kiketasu

This one from 3:46, the piano part

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MtOpB5LlUA

And this one from 0:43

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MtOpB5LlUA

Tnhx so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

thebestCarrie said:


> I'm not sure if you're still taking requests



I certainly am! That's why I put "always taking requests" in the title of this thread. 

I'm not familiar with the song "Hayley Kiyoko - Curious [Official Video]" and I do so many requests that I don't have time to listen to every song all the way through, so I wasn't able to find the part you quoted. Please tell me which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is "Pokemon Sword & Shield - Gym Leader Piers Battle Music":

E-F-D-E-
C-D-BCD-

All the low notes.

Here is "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Opening 8 Full "Fighting Gold":

A-C-Gzzz
F-A-Ezzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Mother Mother - Oleander":

AAG-EGD-
C---zzzz

G and second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Mother Mother - Infinitesimal":

CDDCD-D-
-DDDDDD-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure:Golden Wind OST: ~Giorno's Theme~ "Il vento d'oro" (Main Theme)":

G--D--DE
F-EDC-DE

High G, all other notes low. The song is in a key that makes it impossible to recreate using all natural notes as a town/island tune, so I did what I could with it. It doesn't sound exactly right, but it's kind of close.

kiketasu, it looks like you've posted the same link twice. Did you mean to post a different song for your second request?


----------



## kiketasu

kiwikenobi said:


> kiketasu, it looks like you've posted the same link twice. Did you mean to post a different song for your second request?



oh my mistake
i mean that one, roundabout, from 0:43

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G65pvuTFR_A


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "ROUNDABOUT":

EDCBDBCA
BGAG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## thebestCarrie

kiwikenobi said:


> I certainly am! That's why I put "always taking requests" in the title of this thread.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the song "Hayley Kiyoko - Curious [Official Video]" and I do so many requests that I don't have time to listen to every song all the way through, so I wasn't able to find the part you quoted. Please tell me which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.



I'm so sorry! It goes from 3:44-3:48.
Thank you so so much!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YXTzMOmmEfE


----------



## kiketasu

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "ROUNDABOUT":
> 
> EDCBDBCA
> BGAG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



thank you so much!!!


----------



## maxii

hi there! i was wondering if you could make me a town tune for the song "juliet" by cavetown. any part is fine, whichever you think http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsgDprYmIwwould be best


----------



## JeY k

*Two tunes...*

Okay, so these I'm aware these will be far from perfect, but I was recommended to come here form GFaqs for a much better-sounding version than the one I have. 

(Language warning for a few seconds after the part I'm asking for)
https://youtu.be/GtrCXJjtJwU?t=22

timestamps 22-24 seconds, the melodic arpeggio sequence. It loops a couple times after but there's two slightly different ones; one where goes up in tone at the end and then the other goes down in tone at the end, I'm looking for the down in tone version (again on 22-24). It's fast, so I definitely expect the town tune to be much slower  

And in case that one doesn't sound quite right or if I get tired of it, I think this sequence at 4:33-4:36 would be cool!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnTwA7H1Xyg&feature=youtu.be&t=273

If you manage to nail that first one I'll be super impressed, but also super grateful~ no pressure if it doesn't work at all, that's kinda what I expect.


----------



## wannabe.starkid

*To Op/kiwi*

I saw!  And I’m completely fine with communicating on the thread!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hayley Kiyoko - Curious [Official Video]":

BBBA---z
ABAG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Juliet by Cavetown (Official Audio) | Animal Kingdom":

C-B-GE--
-zzDCE--

D, E, and the last C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

Here is "Bullet Hell":

a-GAe-c-
e-F---zz

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. This version preserves the timing of the original song, so it only includes about half of what I believe you asked for. If you want just all of the notes without the same timing so that it all fits into one town tune, it would be more like this:

aGAeceFa
GAcdcb--

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. 

Here is "[FREE TRACK] Rotteen - True Fossil Soul":

A-C-B-GE
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not familiar with the songs "America is Great Again | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid" or "Show Stoppin Number | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid," and I do so many requests that I don't have time to listen to every song all the way through, so I wasn't able to find the part you quoted. Please tell me which seconds the parts you want play during, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.

Here is "Feast Or Famine - Black Friday - Lyric Video":

DFGAG-F-
DCA-C---

G and the first A are high, last A and all other notes are low.


----------



## maxii

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hayley Kiyoko - Curious [Official Video]":
> 
> BBBA---z
> ABAG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Juliet by Cavetown (Official Audio) | Animal Kingdom":
> 
> C-B-GE--
> -zzDCE--
> 
> D, E, and the last C are low, first C and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Bullet Hell":
> 
> a-GAe-c-
> e-F---zz
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. This version preserves the timing of the original song, so it only includes about half of what I believe you asked for. If you want just all of the notes without the same timing so that it all fits into one town tune, it would be more like this:
> 
> aGAeceFa
> GAcdcb--
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.
> 
> Here is "[FREE TRACK] Rotteen - True Fossil Soul":
> 
> A-C-B-GE
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm not familiar with the songs "America is Great Again | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid" or "Show Stoppin Number | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid," and I do so many requests that I don't have time to listen to every song all the way through, so I wasn't able to find the part you quoted. Please tell me which seconds the parts you want play during, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.
> 
> Here is "Feast Or Famine - Black Friday - Lyric Video":
> 
> DFGAG-F-
> DCA-C---
> 
> G and the first A are high, last A and all other notes are low.



thank you so much!!! i'm so excited!


----------



## thebestCarrie

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hayley Kiyoko - Curious [Official Video]":
> 
> BBBA---z
> ABAG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so so much!!


----------



## JeY k

I tried the first one for bullet hell, decided I definitely wanted the whole sequence regardless of timing and put in the second one. When I heard it I immediately exclaimed "holy crap!!"

You nailed it! thank you so much~ 

I punched in the other one and saved a screenshot for later when I want to change it  Thanks again!


----------



## Vinid

I mysteriously don't have the search thread option, so I searched the entiiire site for "Pokemon Mystery Dungeon" to see if I was repeating anything. If I missed something somehow, though, my apologies!!!!

Could you possibly do from 0:29-0:33 of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon intro here? Its 10 notes I believe!
https://youtu.be/PsqaxW-COlM


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Cutscenes: Blue Rescue Team Opening Title":

G-D-C-F-
D--BCBA-

All the low notes.


----------



## Shomi

Hi, could you make a tune out of the chime from either (00:02 to 00:08) or (00:29 to 00:35)?  Feel like it can fit with AC's pitches.

[Hat in Time - Title Screen]:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaKiP6x0t9M


----------



## wannabe.starkid

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hayley Kiyoko - Curious [Official Video]":
> 
> BBBA---z
> ABAG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Juliet by Cavetown (Official Audio) | Animal Kingdom":
> 
> C-B-GE--
> -zzDCE--
> 
> D, E, and the last C are low, first C and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Bullet Hell":
> 
> a-GAe-c-
> e-F---zz
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. This version preserves the timing of the original song, so it only includes about half of what I believe you asked for. If you want just all of the notes without the same timing so that it all fits into one town tune, it would be more like this:
> 
> aGAeceFa
> GAcdcb--
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.
> 
> Here is "[FREE TRACK] Rotteen - True Fossil Soul":
> 
> A-C-B-GE
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm not familiar with the songs "America is Great Again | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid" or "Show Stoppin Number | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid," and I do so many requests that I don't have time to listen to every song all the way through, so I wasn't able to find the part you quoted. Please tell me which seconds the parts you want play during, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.
> 
> Here is "Feast Or Famine - Black Friday - Lyric Video":
> 
> DFGAG-F-
> DCA-C---
> 
> G and the first A are high, last A and all other notes are low.




Thank you so very much!  And I’ll provide the links and the time stamps for the parts for the other songs below!  Thanks!!! 

https://youtu.be/a4fraU-pnBg A singular “woah” can be heard very clearly at the end of 0:29 through the beginning of 0:31
https://youtu.be/OO1E6yczOkg The lyrics “5’Oclock can’t come soon enough” can be heard from 3:52-3:54!

Thank you once again, Kiwi!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "A Hat in Time Music - Title Screen OST Extended":

C---A--C
B---zzzz

First C is low, second C and all other notes are high. I couldn't include the next part because the next notes were too high to fit into the range of a town/island tune. But here is the other part you requested from that song:

FEFC-CAF
G--D---z

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "America is Great Again | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid":

A-G-EDC-
A-G-EDC-

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "Show Stoppin Number | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid":

F-FE-C-C
F-FE---z

All the low notes.


----------



## Shomi

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "A Hat in Time Music - Title Screen OST Extended":
> 
> C---A--C
> B---zzzz
> 
> First C is low, second C and all other notes are high. I couldn't include the next part because the next notes were too high to fit into the range of a town/island tune. But here is the other part you requested from that song:
> 
> FEFC-CAF
> G--D---z
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "America is Great Again | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid":
> 
> A-G-EDC-
> A-G-EDC-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Show Stoppin Number | The Guy Who Didn't Like Musicals | Starkid":
> 
> F-FE-C-C
> F-FE---z
> 
> All the low notes.



Omg, so excited to try this.  Thank you so much for this!


----------



## staticistic1114

omg this is so nice of you! if you do get around making mine it would be great if i could pay you back somehow!

here's the song i want: its called LOL -lots of laugh- by mikumix ft. Hatsune Miku

from roughly 1:21 to 1:25 where she says "sore ga subete deshou nee? lots of laugh"
if its too hard, you can pick out whatever really ^^

thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is "Hatsune Miku - LOL (lots of laugh)":

GGA-BC-C
CDC-B-A-
G---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The last note didn't fit into the length of a town tune when I made it with the correct timing, so it's on the third line. You can either use the first two lines as they are, or you can remove a sustain line somewhere to fit the G in at the end, but it will change the timing and make the song sound a little different. So you can try it out in different ways and see how you like it.


----------



## staticistic1114

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Hatsune Miku - LOL (lots of laugh)":
> 
> GGA-BC-C
> CDC-B-A-
> G---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The last note didn't fit into the length of a town tune when I made it with the correct timing, so it's on the third line. You can either use the first two lines as they are, or you can remove a sustain line somewhere to fit the G in at the end, but it will change the timing and make the song sound a little different. So you can try it out in different ways and see how you like it.



i removed the G at the beginning and fit the one in the end, sounds good enough for me! thank you so much that was really quick!! i wouldn't mind paying a commission fee, you're very talented!!


----------



## Capella

i remember your nl thread!!! its so cool how ur still doing it ^_^

would u be able to do the start of wind gods aria? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imyxT62iXbc


----------



## stiney

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "[ENGLISH] She-ra and the Princesses of Power Opening":
> 
> E-E-DD-C
> --BCDE--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.




Thank you so much! <3 I love it.  (Went with all low notes as it fits my vibe better.)


----------



## alitwick

Hello! Thank you so much for doing this!

Can you do City Ruins from Nier Automata (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXP3f0K5UGY&list=RDoHQi712jthU&index=2) From 1:13 to 1:19?


----------



## gionyani

Hi! Thank you for doing this! Could you make a tune of the very beginning of this song (starting at 0:00)?

https://youtu.be/btMCQvJXwZ4

Oh, and this song as well! Starting at around 0:01-0:10?

https://youtu.be/ffHTUTDw3cQ

Sorry if these have been requested already!


----------



## kiwikenobi

The site has been updated, and it's looking great! And now I can get to these requests that were put in before the update. I think things are different now, so I'll see if using @ at people works in place of liking their post to let them know I did their requests. I don't know how the thread search will work now, either. We'll all have to figure out how the sites works after the update, so please be patient if things don't work as smoothly as we'd like at first.

@Capella Here is "Wind God's Aria - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker":

G-GFEDE-
CBCDG---

High G, all other notes low.

@alitwick Here is "Nier Automata Official Soundtrack (OST) 02 - City Ruins (Rays of Light)":

C---G---
G-F-G-C-

Low C, high G.

@gionyani Here is "Sabaton - Inmate 4859":

A-EAB-E-
C-DCB-G-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Dance of the Sacred Beasts - Pokémon HeartGold/SoulSilver":

BDE-B-AG
EDE---zz

G, A, and the second B are high, first B and all other notes are low.


----------



## grimmgin

So cool that you've been doing this for quite some time! 
I have a song that my friend would love if you could make in New Horizons.

Could you please do the singing parts from about 1:04 to 1:09?

Obey Me! Official Opening - Sinful Indulgence





Let me know if I've done anything incorrectly :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@grimmgin Here is "Obey Me! Official Opening - Sinful Indulgence":

CC-A---z
FG-G---z

First C is low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## ChocolateShiba

Man I have no idea if it's possible but I would kill to have 1:59-2:04/5 as a town tune.


----------



## ohyeayea1234

Hello! Can you please do Gaur Plains from Xenoblade Chronicles from 0:17 to 0:21/22? 



Thank you so much!


----------



## Rubombee

Hello there! When I tried to send this message in the old version of the forums, I got a screen telling me it needed to be approved by a moderator, so I waited — but here it seems to have appeared, and consequently it got missed:


Rubombee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the first one! I sent it over to the person who asked.
> For the second one, I've tried asking the 2nd person if they had another song we could try, and they sent this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the beginning)
> I hope it's okay to ask if this one's possible? Still, thank you so much, all the work you do here is amazing!
> 
> <3


----------



## Therhodian

Hello,

Could you do 00:01 seconds to 00:09





00:9: to 00:16






If you could do these I'd be very happy thanks


----------



## alitwick

kiwikenobi said:


> @alitwick Here is "Nier Automata Official Soundtrack (OST) 02 - City Ruins (Rays of Light)":
> 
> C---G---
> G-F-G-C-
> 
> Low C, high G.


Thank you so much!


----------



## workablepilot90

Hello can you please try and do this song. From the seconds 54 to 1:05 



Thank you


----------



## Porcupine 0166

Hi! I'm pretty sure this was probably made either here or in the new leaf thread, but I have spent quite a while looking for it and I couldn't find it. Do forgive me if it has been requested before. I'm seriously tone deaf so making town tunes is the hardest thing for me.





From second 0:24 to second 0:27 if possible thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ChocolateShiba Here is "Moskau Lyrics"

E-B-E-B-
EEDCDBG-

First two E's are low, last two E's and all other notes are high.

@ohyeayea1234 Here is "Best VGM 865 - Xenoblade Chronicles - Gaur Plains":

A-BC---z
A-BC-D-C

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. That version preserves the original timing of the song. Here is a version that fits more notes but doesn't keep the timing:

ABC-ABCD
-CBCBGE-

E is low, all other notes are high. You can try changing the timing by adding or removing sustain lines wherever you like to make it sound more like the original song ifyou want.

@Rubombee Here is "Team Rocket HQ [Pokémon HeartGold & SoulSilver]":


F-C-B---
FC-B---z

All the high notes.

@Therhodian Here is "Faye Wong - My Loneliness":


ABC-CEE-
-FD---zz

All the low notes. I couldn't fit in the very first note because it would have had to be a low D even lower than the lowest one, and no other notes work to fit the key of the original song.

Here is "Teresa Teng - Mong Gei Ta (Forget Him)":

D-E-F-E-
-AC-DCB-

All the low notes.


@workablepilot90 Here is "Mac Miller - Dang (Official Instrumental)":

EE-E-E-C
DE---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Porcupine 0166 Here is "Sailor Moon - Opening (1080p) [Japanese]":

FEDE-D-C
B-A---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## Porcupine 0166

Thank you so much!


----------



## ohyeayea1234

kiwikenobi said:


> @ChocolateShiba Here is "Moskau Lyrics"
> 
> E-B-E-B-
> EEDCDBG-
> 
> First two E's are low, last two E's and all other notes are high.
> 
> @ohyeayea1234 Here is "Best VGM 865 - Xenoblade Chronicles - Gaur Plains":
> 
> A-BC---z
> A-BC-D-C
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. That version preserves the original timing of the song. Here is a version that fits more notes but doesn't keep the timing:
> 
> ABC-ABCD
> -CBCBGE-
> 
> E is low, all other notes are high. You can try changing the timing by adding or removing sustain lines wherever you like to make it sound more like the original song ifyou want.
> 
> @Rubombee Here is "Team Rocket HQ [Pokémon HeartGold & SoulSilver]":
> 
> 
> F-C-B---
> FC-B---z
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> @Therhodian Here is "Faye Wong - My Loneliness":
> 
> 
> ABC-CEE-
> -FD---zz
> 
> All the low notes. I couldn't fit in the very first note because it would have had to be a low D even lower than the lowest one, and no other notes work to fit the key of the original song.
> 
> Here is "Teresa Teng - Mong Gei Ta (Forget Him)":
> 
> D-E-F-E-
> -AC-DCB-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> 
> @workablepilot90 Here is "Mac Miller - Dang (Official Instrumental)":
> 
> EE-E-E-C
> DE---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you so much, I went with the low version of the first one, it just sounded nicer. Again, thank you!


----------



## MayanApocalypse

Hi! I was wondering if you might be able to make a tune from the chorus of Oh What a Beautiful Morning from Oklahoma! 



 from 0:24 on? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MayanApocalypse Here is "Oh, What A Beautiful Mornin' (From "Oklahoma!" Soundtrack)":

DBGGBDF-
-E---zzz

All the low notes. It's not quite accurate. To be accurate, the first G would really need to be a G flat, but there are no sharp and flat notes in town/island tunes. This is as close as I could get using all natural notes.


----------



## Soenatte

Could we please have the first few seconds of Northern Lights?
"Kimi ni todoke northern lights~"


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Soenatte Here is "Shaman King OST - Northern Lights":

GA-AGA-A
GA-A---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

Can I please have the first 12 seconds of this song??


----------



## ForgottenT

I'd like to request the first five seconds of this song.
"Tetsukazu no Kanjou"


----------



## kiwikenobi

@StaleCupcakes17 Here is "Modest Mouse - Out of Gas":

FFAFEEAE
DDEDCCAA

First two A's are high, last two A's and all other notes are low.

@ForgottenT Here is "Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun OST - Tetsukazu no Kanjou":

BCECB-G-
EGAC-DE-

D, E, and the first and last C are low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## ForgottenT

[USER=13234 said:
			
		

> @ForgottenT[/USER] Here is "Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun OST - Tetsukazu no Kanjou":
> 
> BCECB-G-
> EGAC-DE-
> 
> D, E, and the first and last C are low, second C and all other notes are high.



Thank you it's great!


----------



## TeaEarlGrey

Hi! If it’s possible could you do this song. It’s from 0:51 - 0:56.

thank you so much for your time and effort!!


----------



## LuckyMoonWriter

Thank you for doing this!  I would like to request Bad Apple at this link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQg2qngyIZM .  The part I want begins at 0:30 to about 0:33.  The lyrics "ever on and on I continue circling" are what I want here.  Thanks again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TeaEarlGrey Here is "Absofacto - Dissolve [Official Video]":

G-EDB---
B-A---zz

High G, all other notes low.

@LuckyMoonWriter Here is "Bad Apple!! (English Cover)【JubyPhonic】":

DEFGA-DA
A-D-AGF-

E and the first and last D are low, second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Tabooi

Hello! Could you please make a tune for this song from around 1:37 onward if possible? Thanks in advance : )


----------



## LuckyMoonWriter

kiwikenobi said:


> @TeaEarlGrey Here is "Absofacto - Dissolve [Official Video]":
> 
> G-EDB---
> B-A---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @LuckyMoonWriter Here is "Bad Apple!! (English Cover)【JubyPhonic】":
> 
> DEFGA-DA
> A-D-AGF-
> 
> E and the first and last D are low, second D and all other notes are high.



Thank you so much, I love it!! I did make a minor change, I changed the second A to a B because I think it sounds a tad bit better.  Thank you again so much for taking the time to make it~


----------



## ChocolateShiba

kiwikenobi said:


> @ChocolateShiba Here is "Moskau Lyrics"
> 
> E-B-E-B-
> EEDCDBG-
> 
> First two E's are low, last two E's and all other notes are high.



You mad lad, I love it. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tabooi Here is "Viva Piñata: Trouble in Paradise -- Bedtime Story":

G---E-B-
C---A---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## beanutbutter

Hi there! Would you mind doing ~0:05 to 0:10 in this song's bassline? Not the singing voice, the electric bass underneath. Thank you!


----------



## Tabooi

@kiwikenobi Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@beanutbutter Here is "EXO (Growl)' MV (Korean Ver.)":

D-D-FGA-
A-GFG-F-

Low , all other notes high.


----------



## UltimabIade

Hi could you please do this song?






	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

Sorry could you please do these songs too 





And this one too. Preferably the part where he actually starts singing cause there’s a bit of an intro.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@UltimabIade Here is "bladee -  I Chose To Be This Way (prod 16YROLD x Skys) Audio":

B-CA--G-
GA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Lil Uzi Vert - 20 Min":

EEEEEED-
-C---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Lil Peep - Hellboy"

DBBBABBA
-B---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## UltimabIade

kiwikenobi said:


> @UltimabIade Here is "bladee -  I Chose To Be This Way (prod 16YROLD x Skys) Audio":
> 
> B-CA--G-
> GA---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Lil Uzi Vert - 20 Min":
> 
> EEEEEED-
> -C---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Lil Peep - Hellboy"
> 
> DBBBABBA
> -B---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## DyllanJMH

hello, i have no idea if these songs will translate in to town tunes but i have exactly 3

Azys Lia theme - FFXIV






3:13-3:18, the piano part, whichever notes you think sound best

Gundorada Workshop - Dark Cloud 2






0:13-0:23, any part of this song but i think  this section would work best

Underground Water Channel - Dark Cloud 2






0:27-0:45 I have no idea how well this one translates but any of the clarinet(?) notes here would be great, thank you if you can manage any or all of these!


----------



## Dormire

Hi! I would like to request a tune! 



 (I hope this isn't blocked in your country!)
around 1:07 please! (The "sayonara hajimema s h i t e" part!) It's a leitmotif bit of most Shiina Ringo songs, I'd love to make it as my town tune! qvq


----------



## Robinswork2007

I would love part of the firefly theme song!




I would either like from second 27-35 or 43-50. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Dyllan Here is "FFXIV OST Azys Lla Theme ( Order Yet Undeciphered )":

ABCB-GA-
E-G---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


Here is "Dark cloud 2 - 54 - Gundorada Workshop":

A-B-C-D-
-CBAA-G-
A-E---zz

Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase didn't fit into two lines, so I made it three to fit the whole thing. You can decide what do to with it, whether you just use two of the lines as they are, or if you change around the timing with the sustain lines so that more notes fit into one town/island tune.

Here is "Dark Cloud 2 - 13 - Underground Water Channel":

A--BCG--
A-GFE---

G and the second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.


@Dormire  Here is "Tokyo Incidents [ 3min.] |||lyrics ||":

A-F-G-DF
AFG-D---

Low D, all other notes high.

@Robinswork2007 Here is "Firefly Theme":

AC--DE--
F-A-AG--

G and the last two A's are high, first A and all other notes are low.


----------



## floofflan

Hey, hope it's okay to post more than one! I was surprised by the lack of nier requests so I have two that I was wondering if you could do. I've honestly been racking my brain to come up with them and stumbled across your thread while searching to see if anyone had posted nier tunes

First one is 



 and anything around that 14 second mark is fine!

The next one is 



 at the 27 second mark!


----------



## Dormire

kiwikenobi said:


> @Dormire  Here is "Tokyo Incidents [ 3min.] |||lyrics ||":
> 
> A-F-G-DF
> AFG-D---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE IT AAA!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@floofflan Here is "OST NieR: Automata - Vague Hope (Cold Rain & Spring Rain)":

F-GE-FD-
--zzzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "NieR:Automata Soundtrack - Kainé Salvation (Emil's Memories | Lunar Tear)":

E--CDGE-
--zzzzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Voltski

Hello! I'm completely new here but I really needed help with a tune I've been looking for a really long time, and I feel It would fit perfectly specially for a town tune.






This is the song, and I was wondering if it would be possible to make it into a tune from 0:00 to 0:05! It may be a tad too long, but as long as it's recognizable with the notes around seconds 0:03-0:05, I would be glad, thank you in advance!

(Can't wait to talk with Tom nook for that theme to play--)


----------



## jlsmithgrad

Hello, thank you so much for being willing to help us!

Could you help me create the Island Tune for my favorite theme song? Starting at 0:08 please and thank you!


----------



## Farobi

2:05-2:12 





Any part from here <3





I might come back to this thread in the future. Solid concept!


----------



## Bosmer

Hi there! Could you create 0:06 - 0:11?


----------



## moonbell

Hi! I'm interested in seeing if this can work as a town tune. The time frame is longer than 5 seconds, so please feel free to get creative/inaccurate with it, and trim it down, if that's the best way to go about it. Thank you so much in advance, and I greatly appreciate it.  I also apologize if this was requested earlier - I tried using the search function and kept getting "no results".. even when I tested it with things I know were said in this thread.

Non Non Biyori Repeat - Renge Flute
00:29-00:42


----------



## Robinswork2007

kiwikenobi said:


> @Dyllan Here is "FFXIV OST Azys Lla Theme ( Order Yet Undeciphered )":
> 
> ABCB-GA-
> E-G---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> 
> Here is "Dark cloud 2 - 54 - Gundorada Workshop":
> 
> A-B-C-D-
> -CBAA-G-
> A-E---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase didn't fit into two lines, so I made it three to fit the whole thing. You can decide what do to with it, whether you just use two of the lines as they are, or if you change around the timing with the sustain lines so that more notes fit into one town/island tune.
> 
> Here is "Dark Cloud 2 - 13 - Underground Water Channel":
> 
> A--BCG--
> A-GFE---
> 
> G and the second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.
> 
> 
> @Dormire  Here is "Tokyo Incidents [ 3min.] |||lyrics ||":
> 
> A-F-G-DF
> AFG-D---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> @Robinswork2007 Here is "Firefly Theme":
> 
> AC--DE--
> F-A-AG--
> 
> G and the last two A's are high, first A and all other notes are low.


Thank you!


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I finally got access to Isabelle and the first town tune you created for me from the movie JAWS sounded great when she sang it but it doesn't sound as good when it plays on the hour. I was really bummed about it because I loved it. I'd like to request part of the theme song from JAWS if that's okay. I'd love the very beginning from 00:00 - 00:23 if possible. It that's too long then the part from 00:38 - 00:41 might work better. Thank you so much!

JAWS Theme


----------



## Kelsey5743

Can you make the first couple of seconds of this? If possible 





	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Also, I can’t find my orignal request I posted here too; I don’t know if it never sent or something, did you ever receive my request before? It was an Undertale song, but I literally cant find my reply. If it didn’t send; here it is again; 



 I don’t know if it’s possible, but the first few seconds of this too, please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Voltski Here is "Mamma Mia Movie - Money, Money, Money (Full Song)":

FE-DBDD-
B---zzzz

All the low notes.

@jlsmithgrad Here is "Everwood Theme Song":

CDB---zz
A---zCB-

D and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.

@Farobi Here is "AWOLNATION - Run (Audio)":

G-G-G-GG
G-G-G-GG

The last G of each row is high. All other G's are low.

Here is "Joe Hisaishi - Summer":

E--E--B-
D--D--A-

First E and first D are low, second E and D and all other notes are high.

@Bosmer Here is "Terraria Soundtrack; 01- Overworld Day":

C-BE-EFA
GC-C-C--

E and the last three C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.

@moonbell Yes, as I made note in the first post of this thread, the search function doesn't seem to be working correctly after the update. Perhaps it will be fixed soon. Anyway, here is "Non Non Biyori Repeat - Renge Flute":

CAF-DEC-
DCA-CG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Valzed Here is "Jaws theme!!":

BCBCBCBC
BCBCBCBC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Kelsey5743 Here is "Club Penguin: Elite Penguin Force DS Music - EPF HQ":

D-E-F-DE
-F-CB---

Low D and E, all other notes high.

I know for a fact that I've done "Undertale" from Undertale before, but the search function isn't working right since the site got updated. Hopefully they'll fix it soon. I'll manually look through the thread and link when I find the post where I made it in just a minute. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

@Kelsey5743 I did respond to your original request, but I suppose the response may have been hard to see in the post full of town tunes. But here is the post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Which links to this post that I was able to find when the search function still worked on the old version of the site:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Here is "One Piece - Ending 15 [english subs]":  EF---G-E -D---zzz  High G, all other notes low.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## jlsmithgrad

kiwikenobi said:


> @Voltski Here is "Mamma Mia Movie - Money, Money, Money (Full Song)":
> 
> FE-DBDD-
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @jlsmithgrad Here is "Everwood Theme Song":
> 
> CDB---zz
> A---zCB-
> 
> D and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.
> 
> @Farobi Here is "AWOLNATION - Run (Audio)":
> 
> G-G-G-GG
> G-G-G-GG
> 
> The last G of each row is high. All other G's are low.
> 
> Here is "Joe Hisaishi - Summer":
> 
> E--E--B-
> D--D--A-
> 
> First E and first D are low, second E and D and all other notes are high.
> 
> @Bosmer Here is "Terraria Soundtrack; 01- Overworld Day":
> 
> C-BE-EFA
> GC-C-C--
> 
> E and the last three C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.
> 
> @moonbell Yes, as I made note in the first post of this thread, the search function doesn't seem to be working correctly after the update. Perhaps it will be fixed soon. Anyway, here is "Non Non Biyori Repeat - Renge Flute":
> 
> CAF-DEC-
> DCA-CG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Valzed Here is "Jaws theme!!":
> 
> BCBCBCBC
> BCBCBCBC
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Kelsey5743 Here is "Club Penguin: Elite Penguin Force DS Music - EPF HQ":
> 
> D-E-F-DE
> -F-CB---
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> I know for a fact that I've done "Undertale" from Undertale before, but the search function isn't working right since the site got updated. Hopefully they'll fix it soon. I'll manually look through the thread and link when I find the post where I made it in just a minute.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> @Kelsey5743 I did respond to your original request, but I suppose the response may have been hard to see in the post full of town tunes. But here is the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which links to this post that I was able to find when the search function still worked on the old version of the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "One Piece - Ending 15 [english subs]":  EF---G-E -D---zzz  High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



Thank you so much!!! The Everwood Theme Song came out perfect, I love it so much!!


----------



## Bosmer

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bosmer Here is "Terraria Soundtrack; 01- Overworld Day":
> 
> C-BE-EFA
> GC-C-C--
> 
> E and the last three C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kilalaxrei12

I am terrible at trying to make a tune that sounds good or even close to what it's suppose to sound like. So, if someone can help make these that would be great!

Today is Diamond - Yakuza 6  (at 1:04)




or
TONIGHT-restart from this night- (at 0:45)





Thank you very much! <3


----------



## Elegant Star123

hi! i was wondering if i could get a town tune of Show Yourself? The seconds 3:52-4:02?
Link to music video! 




Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Miraso

Hi, thank you so much for doing this! Is it possible to get a tune for this melody around where 3:27 starts?


----------



## kiwikenobi

kilalaxrei12 said:


> if someone can help make these that would be great!


It's just me here. 

And here is "#1 Today is a Diamond (Kiryu) Yakuza 6 The Song of Life":

C-AC-ACE
E--DD---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "TONIGHT-restart from this night-【Full Spec Edition】":

C-B-G---
GBC-F---

All the high notes.

@Elegant Star123 Here is "Idina Menzel, Evan Rachel Wood - Show Yourself (From "Frozen 2"/ Sing-Along)":

F-EE---F
FEDC-E--

All the low notes.

@Miraso Here is "Pixie Hollow - Area BGM (1/2)"

DEF--GF-
E---C---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## cecechan

Starts just before the 14 second mark. Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cecechan Here is "Kimi ga Yobu Namae/The Name You Call ~ Natsume Yuujinchou Theme":

C-D-A-G-
D-E-C-A-

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.


----------



## StiX

the part that starts at 11 seconds! Thank you so much!


----------



## Elegant Star123

kiwikenobi said:


> It's just me here.
> 
> And here is "#1 Today is a Diamond (Kiryu) Yakuza 6 The Song of Life":
> 
> C-AC-ACE
> E--DD---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "TONIGHT-restart from this night-【Full Spec Edition】":
> 
> C-B-G---
> GBC-F---
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> @Elegant Star123 Here is "Idina Menzel, Evan Rachel Wood - Show Yourself (From "Frozen 2"/ Sing-Along)":
> 
> F-EE---F
> FEDC-E--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @Miraso Here is "Pixie Hollow - Area BGM (1/2)"
> 
> DEF--GF-
> E---C---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


perfect, thank you so much again ;u;


----------



## kiwikenobi

@StiX  Here is "Starset - My Demons (Official Music Video)":

FDF-DDGF
EFE-D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## glossierrr

hello ! i’m requesting for a town tune from an ariana grande song called goodnight n go 




i’m asking for three town tunes if that’s okay 
1. between 0:00 - 0:08
2. between 2:10 - 2:19
3. between 2:35 - 2:44 
thank you to whoever helps !!


----------



## kiwikenobi

glossierrr said:


> thank you to whoever helps !!


It's just me here, running this thread by myself. 

Here is "Ariana Grande - goodnight n go (Audio)":

FEG-E---
DEC---zz

High G, all other notes low.

And:

E-F---zz
FGE---zz

Low E, high G.

And:

C-BA-GEC
E-FG-CE-

E and the last two C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## glossierrr

thank you so much !! my only question is, is the very last E high ? o:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@glossierrr No, the last E is low. All of the E's in that particular town/island tune are low.


----------



## glossierrr

ahh okay ! no wonder why it sounded a bit different haha , thank you for your effort


----------



## Argent

Spoiler: Song











Would 00:10-00:18 be okay? Thank you!


----------



## Chazmie

Hi there! I have the musical ability of a sponge and was wondering if you could do Phoenix - league of legends worlds theme 





the course at 0:58 to 1:06seconds ish (or whatever you think sounds best) would be amazing!!

thank youin advance you wonderfully talented human!! ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Argent Here is "Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video":

C-AD---z
C-AD---z

Low D, high C and A.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

@Chazmie Here is "Phoenix (ft. Cailin Russo and Chrissy Costanza) | Worlds 2019 - League of Legends":

EEEEEDD-
E-F---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## QueenOpossum

Thank you so much!!!

I would love a section from Kate Bush's Cloudbusting - the opening melody or vocals would be lovely I think


----------



## Marilinda52

Hello! I am sorry just made an account was wanting to know if you could do this song for me please I am not good at making tunes in this game =/ I searched and I couldn't find it unless I did something wrong. The 1:00-1:30 mark is what I am trying to go for.


----------



## beemayor

hi there! if you find the time, could you try this song out? im looking for the 0:00-0:05 section or the 0:18-0:24 section. they are similar and only change keys but one might be easier than the other. no rush, and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@enleft Here is "Kate Bush - Cloudbusting":

A-C---F-
-DG--GD-

Low D, all other notes high.

@Marilinda52 Here is "FFXIV OST Ul'dah Night Theme 1.0 ( Twilight Over Thanalan )":

E-FG-E-E
-FF---zz

Low E, high G.

@beemayor Here is "The Adventure Zone: Lucretia - Griffin McElroy":

F-C-C-F-
CGF-F-C-

All the high notes.


----------



## Nightmarity

I cannot seem to find this tune anywhere.  Please and thank you.
Would it be possible to make one out of "Into the Unknown" from Frozen 2? The chorus preferably.




Around 1:12 / 1:13 to as far as you can, if that dont work, anything from this song, again ty!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nightmarity The search function on this website is not currently functioning as it should. I've done "Into the Unknown" before here:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

They all sound great, thank you so much! If you don?t mind could you do this one too? ^^; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA2P8o07SKQ&list=PLm7EAh2SbstbRMhnGGkBCK_HlyryLq-AG&index=6 (from 0:47)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Hopefully the search function will be fixed soon. The site's not fully up and running yet after the big update. If the town tunes in the post that I linked aren't what you want, please let me know what you would prefer, and I'll be happy to make a new town/island tune for you.


----------



## xChives

Hi! Would you please create one for:






(0:39 - 0:43)

And if you wouldn’t mind also doing:






(0:04 - 0:09)

Thanks!!


----------



## Froggaming

Sorry if someone already request these their just too much request and stuff on this to look through
Anyways the 3 songs I want are 
Angel island zone




If possible can you do first 19 seconds of the song if not the at least do the first 8 seconds

Knuckles theme from s3&k




Do the first 8 seconds 

Unknown from M.E




Can you start from 0:12 to 0:23


----------



## grimmgin

kiwikenobi said:


> @grimmgin Here is "Obey Me! Official Opening - Sinful Indulgence":
> 
> CC-A---z
> FG-G---z
> 
> First C is low, second C and all other notes are high.



Wow that was fast!! My friend absolutely loves it ; U ;
Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Bk1234

"Change" by Louis Knight




0:14 till however long the tune goes... thank you!


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> @Valzed Here is "Jaws theme!!":
> 
> BCBCBCBC
> BCBCBCBC
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## InsertBrodyHere

Could you do Mamma Mia? 
Here's the video: 



 (start at 50s)
Thank you!


----------



## river

Thank you so much for doing this again for New Horizons! I still use a tune you made for me for my New Leaf town.

There's a little melody in this link that I really like,





I don't know if this will work or not on the tune maker but could you try the bit from 0:07 to 0:14? It could also be from 00:10 to 0:14 if it doesn't fit right. I tried doing it myself but turns out I have no musical sensibilities whatsoever haha

Thanks again!!


----------



## QueenOpossum

kiwikenobi said:


> @enleft Here is "Kate Bush - Cloudbusting":
> 
> A-C---F-
> -DG--GD-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.



Thank you so much! This is amazing!


----------



## Caonfroot

Hey would love the first seconds of this little tune. However much u can get I'd love.


----------



## ekevinn

I would like to request Diamonds by Rihanna, preferably at this point if possible:





If not I would be happy with whatever other verse or part of the song you think would work great. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xChives Here is "The Sounds - Hurt you":

C-C--FEF
B-B-BFBE

All the low notes.

Here is "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)":

eeBeCeBC
ccGAbbFG

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I couldn't accurately recreate the song because of the combinatino of sharp and flat notes in the original. This was as close as I could get. To be really accurate, the last G would need to be a G flat, but that isn't possible in a town/island tune.

@Froggaming Here is "Angel Island Zone - Sonic Mania Plus [OST]":

A---zzB-
C---zzB-
CA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. This town tune is three lines long to match the original timing of the song, so you'll have to decide whether to use just two lines of it or remove sustain lines - or rests z to make more notes fit, which will change the timing.

Here is "Sonic & Knuckles Music: Knuckles The Echidna [extended]":

AAAAC--A
CDA---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Unfortunately, "Unknown From M. E. by Marlon Saunders (Theme of Knuckles)" is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing.

@Bk1234  Here is "Change":

DDB-A-AB
E-D---zz

High A and B, low D and E.

@InsertBrodyHere Here is "Abba - Mamma Mia (Official Video)":

DCDC---z
DCDEDC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@river Unfortunately "Jon Brion - Punch-Drunk Melody" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

CBA---D-
E---zzzz

Low D and E, all other notes high. But I don't think it sounds much like the original song anymore. So, you can use that if you want, or if you'd like me to do a different song, just let me know.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

@Caonfroot Here is "The First Hunter/Bloodborne [Music Box]":

C-C-BAB-
-F--F-F-

All the low notes.

@ekevinn Here is "Rihanna - Diamonds":

G-GF---z
G-GF---z

High G.


----------



## river

Aw that's a shame, but it's okay. I actually really liked what you were able to make, I think I'm gonna take it and play around with it a little bit, if I think of any other song I'll let you know! Thank you!!


----------



## ethre

hi! i would love an island tune from 0:00 - 0:07 of claudio the worm!

and if it's alright, i would also like to request parts of "my bonnie lies over the ocean" -- from this video, i like parts 0:23-0:28 and 0:35-0:41! you may do whichever one you feel is easier/better to use as an island tune!

thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## xChives

kiwikenobi said:


> @xChives Here is "The Sounds - Hurt you":
> 
> C-C--FEF
> B-B-BFBE
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)":
> 
> eeBeCeBC
> ccGAbbFG
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I couldn't accurately recreate the song because of the combinatino of sharp and flat notes in the original. This was as close as I could get. To be really accurate, the last G would need to be a G flat, but that isn't possible in a town/island tune.


They both sound amazing, especially the first - thank you!!


----------



## Bon Bonne

I would like the part that starts at :24~:25(it's sorta between?), thank you!


----------



## Hartmans08

I am still not sure I’m posting correctly (if I am not can you please walk me throw how to post properly on this thread? I’ve never used this website before today and actually have never been much for posting in threads!) 

I would love the Gilmore girls theme for my Island tune! I did search here and the old thread for “Gilmore Girls” and had no results show up.

if possible I’d like seconds 17-22 of the video attached. However, I know time/space is limited so the best you can do will be amazing!  




thanks so much for taking request!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ethre Here is "Claudio The Worm - The Green Orbs (No Copyright Music)":

E-EFEDCE
G-D-D---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "My Bonnie lies over the ocean - piano":

G-A-D-C-
B-A-B-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Bon Bonne Here is "RuneScape Music Jungly2":

AGEDCDEC
DEDGE---

High G and A, all other notes low.

@Hartmans08 You posted exactly right!  
Here is "Gilmore Girls Theme Song":

CDE---zz
CDEDC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Marilinda52

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## R00T

I'm looking for something between 0:36-0:46


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mayorjenofrosewood Here is "Westworld Intro HD 1080p":

E-FE-FED
C---D---

All the low notes.


----------



## LaFra

Hi!
If possible 1:06 - 1:12





and





1:45 - 1:57 and 2:02 - 2:13

Thanks! ^^


----------



## ElenaSmiles

1:46-1:51

Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LaFra Here is "LSD - Mountains (Official Lyric Video) ft. Sia, Diplo, Labrinth":

AEECBA--
AEECBA--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "DEVIL MAY CRY 5 OST: Legacy (DMC5 Main Theme)":

C-B-A-G-
FDG-B---

Low D, all other notes high.

@ElenaSmiles Here is "Vanessa Carlton - Carousel":

CCCCG-GG
E-G---zz

High G, low C and E.


----------



## kelsibebop

Hi there! I'm looking for this song, The Less I Know The Better.

The first 9 seconds, or, :49-:57. I'm not sure which would work better. Let me know if it doesn't work, and I can provide a different song

Thank you SO much!


----------



## ggsam

Hello! This is the song I want as my island tune, probably starting from 15 seconds onwards, however much can fit would be great! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kelsibebop Here is "The Less I Know The Better":

G-A-B-CB
-AG--E--

Low E, all other notes high.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

@ggsam I've actually done that song before, though the thread search function isn't working correctly since this site updated a few days ago, so you wouldn't have been able to find it unless you manually searched each page, which I don't expect anyone to do. Here it is:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ereve: Queen's Garden":  ECAF---z DBGE---z  Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.  Can anyone turn 0:07 - 0:12 into a town tune? It's just me here. :) And the answer is yes, I can. Here is "SDR2 OST: -2-22- Welcome to DANGAN IsLand!!":  FGA--BC-...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Oh, this is so cool! If it doesn't bother you, could you do _Rin! Rin! Hi! Hi!_? I'd prefer the first few seconds with the guitar, but any part is cool with me!


----------



## Chazmie

kiwikenobi said:


> @Argent Here is "Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video":
> 
> C-AD---z
> C-AD---z
> 
> Low D, high C and A.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> @Chazmie Here is "Phoenix (ft. Cailin Russo and Chrissy Costanza) | Worlds 2019 - League of Legends":
> 
> EEEEEDD-
> E-F---zz
> 
> All the low notes.


Thank you so much! it sounds amazing!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FrogslimeOfficial Here is "Nanbaka op":

ABCAGAEG
ABCAGAEG

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

kiwikenobi said:


> @FrogslimeOfficial Here is "Nanbaka op":
> 
> ABCAGAEG
> ABCAGAEG
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



That's awesome! Thank you!


----------



## kenny-chan

Hi! I would like to request this song 




0:56 to however much you can fit. Thank you!


----------



## kelsibebop

kiwikenobi said:


> @kelsibebop Here is "The Less I Know The Better":
> 
> G-A-B-CB
> -AG--E--
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> @ggsam I've actually done that song before, though the thread search function isn't working correctly since this site updated a few days ago, so you wouldn't have been able to find it unless you manually searched each page, which I don't expect anyone to do. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ereve: Queen's Garden":  ECAF---z DBGE---z  Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.  Can anyone turn 0:07 - 0:12 into a town tune? It's just me here. :) And the answer is yes, I can. Here is "SDR2 OST: -2-22- Welcome to DANGAN IsLand!!":  FGA--BC-...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com



Thank you so much. You're wonderful!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kenny-chan Here is "[ENG SUB] Heize - Dispatch (Feat. Simon Dominic) Lyrics":

G-A-CBA-
G-A-E-D-

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## kenny-chan

kiwikenobi said:


> @kenny-chan Here is "[ENG SUB] Heize - Dispatch (Feat. Simon Dominic) Lyrics":
> 
> G-A-CBA-
> G-A-E-D-
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## angelsimulator

Hi  if you are still doing these I’d really appreciate it if u could do the intro piano bit (right before the vocals) of decay by bladee I attached the YouTube link 



 thanks again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@angelsimulator Here is "bladee - Decay":

G-C-G-CG
--FEFFFE

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Zura

Would you be so kind as to make me a Gate of Steiner tune?




Just the beginning part please and thanks!!


----------



## angelsimulator

Ahh wow that was crazy fast thank u so much!! I found this thread through your one for acnl so I wasn’t sure but I’m so happy ))


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zura  Unfortunately that part of "Eri Sasaki - GATE OF STEINER | Steins;Gate 0 Ending [2K]" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. This is as close as I can get using all natural notes:

C---B---
A---B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. To be truly accurate, the A would need to be an A sharp, but there are no sharp or flat notes in town/island tunes.


----------



## Zura

kiwikenobi said:


> @Zura  Unfortunately that part of "Eri Sasaki - GATE OF STEINER | Steins;Gate 0 Ending [2K]" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. This is as close as I can get using all natural notes:
> 
> C---B---
> A---B---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. To be truly accurate, the A would need to be an A sharp, but there are no sharp or flat notes in town/island tunes.


Oh, that's fine. I'm not too familiar with music and notes but I'm sure it'll sound perfectly fine with lower notes.




Does this help?


----------



## Ciary

Ballad of the goddess - The legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword




Just the little tune from the start ^_^

Touhou Imperishable Night: Kaguya's Theme Flight of the bamboocutter/Lunatic Princess (I'm sorry for the long title)




0:27-0:33

Touhou Double Dealing Character: Raiko's theme - Pristine Beat




0:36-0:42 

Thank you!

Edit: I'm sorry if those are requested before. the search function doesn't seem to work but a quick scroll through the pages makes me think this is new


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zura It's still the same song, with the same limitations. To try to explain why it will never work in a town tune, basically, town tunes can only use the white keys on a piano. Sharps and flats are the black keys. You can sort of simulate a black key by using the two pairs of white keys that touch without black keys between them (C and B, and E and F). This is what I call a "half step." You can only ever have one half-step in a row in a town tune, because of the natural notes/white keys thing. The song you requested has more than one half-step note in a row. It will never sound right using all natural notes. So unless Nintendo adds sharp and flat notes to Animal Crossing, that particular song will never sound quite right. Sorry.

@Ciary Here is "The Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Symphony: Ballad of the Goddess (Skyward Sword)":

D---zzEF
G---C-D-
--G-E---

E and the first D are low, second D and all other notes are high. I made it three lines long to include the entire musical phrase and preserve the timing of the original song. You can just use two of the lines as they are, or you can try shortening the song to fit into two lines by removing sustain lines - , or however you like.

Here is "IN Kaguya's Theme: Flight of the Bamboo Cutter ~ Lunatic Princess (Re-Extended)":

DFG---E-
--C--DD-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Ciary

Ciary said:


> Touhou Double Dealing Character: Raiko's theme - Pristine Beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0:36-0:42


can you also do this one?
I guess that last edit was done too late ^^

Thank you already for the ballad of the goddess and lunatic princess! I was already thinking ballad of the goddess would be too long. damn these 16 note limitations! 

Also I made an adaptation of the Ballad like this:
d-eFG-CD
-Ge-d-Ge
it's sad that it cuts off at the end but I feel this captures the essence of the tune  
Thank you for this


----------



## Mikuchu

You are a true hero to those of us who LOVE music but are totally inept with it!!!

My requests are below, with the times provided do what makes most sense or works best in the tune maker.

The Cure - Friday I'm in Love 0:03 to 0:06





The Cure - Just Like Heaven 0:25 to 0:30 (or really any part of the first 30 sec that works, it's all pretty recognizable...well to me anyhow lol)





The Cure - Boys Don't Cry either 0:00 to 0:06 or 0:06 to 0:12 if EITHER of those works





Thanks so, so much!


----------



## LaFra

kiwikenobi said:


> @LaFra Here is "LSD - Mountains (Official Lyric Video) ft. Sia, Diplo, Labrinth":
> 
> AEECBA--
> AEECBA--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "DEVIL MAY CRY 5 OST: Legacy (DMC5 Main Theme)":
> 
> C-B-A-G-
> FDG-B---



Thanks again! 

I have one last request ^^'




00:00 - 00:11


----------



## luztenebrosa

Hello! I'm having trouble getting the xylophone counter-melody from Icicle Tusk by Fleet Foxes to translate into a town tune since I have no musical knowledge, any help? It starts at 4:18 seconds into the song and ends at 4:27. I would greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## corito

oh thank you so much for continuing to do this!!! i found your thread for NL years ago ;w;
would you be able to do 1:19-1:28 (if time permits) !! 




thank you!!!


----------



## Kelsey5743

kiwikenobi said:


> @Voltski Here is "Mamma Mia Movie - Money, Money, Money (Full Song)":
> 
> FE-DBDD-
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @jlsmithgrad Here is "Everwood Theme Song":
> 
> CDB---zz
> A---zCB-
> 
> D and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.
> 
> @Farobi Here is "AWOLNATION - Run (Audio)":
> 
> G-G-G-GG
> G-G-G-GG
> 
> The last G of each row is high. All other G's are low.
> 
> Here is "Joe Hisaishi - Summer":
> 
> E--E--B-
> D--D--A-
> 
> First E and first D are low, second E and D and all other notes are high.
> 
> @Bosmer Here is "Terraria Soundtrack; 01- Overworld Day":
> 
> C-BE-EFA
> GC-C-C--
> 
> E and the last three C's are low, first C and all other notes are high.
> 
> @moonbell Yes, as I made note in the first post of this thread, the search function doesn't seem to be working correctly after the update. Perhaps it will be fixed soon. Anyway, here is "Non Non Biyori Repeat - Renge Flute":
> 
> CAF-DEC-
> DCA-CG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Valzed Here is "Jaws theme!!":
> 
> BCBCBCBC
> BCBCBCBC
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Kelsey5743 Here is "Club Penguin: Elite Penguin Force DS Music - EPF HQ":
> 
> D-E-F-DE
> -F-CB---
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> I know for a fact that I've done "Undertale" from Undertale before, but the search function isn't working right since the site got updated. Hopefully they'll fix it soon. I'll manually look through the thread and link when I find the post where I made it in just a minute.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020
> 
> @Kelsey5743 I did respond to your original request, but I suppose the response may have been hard to see in the post full of town tunes. But here is the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which links to this post that I was able to find when the search function still worked on the old version of the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "One Piece - Ending 15 [english subs]":  EF---G-E -D---zzz  High G, all other notes low.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Thank you so much! It didn’t even show on my “posted threads” so I was like “Did I even ask for it?!” Thank you so so much for both!


----------



## PretTrompet

Would it be possible to turn this intro from an old Dutch show into a tune? Specifically the melody they repeat from 0:25 - 0:50, hopefully one loop will fit. Thank you!


----------



## Angieyvonne

Hello! Would you be able to make one of Howl’s Moving Castle theme?






seconds 13-18 if possible


----------



## shandybois

Hey pal. Awesome thing you do for everybody here. It would really crack me up if this was my town tune:






Would you be able to do 20-24 for me please? I'm not sure how well it will work with the town tune system though, might be too short/ need to be repeated? If the part where that guy sings doesnt work, would the bassline part be better? Thanks in any case


----------



## Elunelily

Could you please start at 1:07? (The piano part)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ciary Here is "DDC Raiko's Theme: Primordial Beat ~ Pristine Beat":

C---B---
D---B-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Mikuchu Here is "The Cure - Friday I´m in Love *Official Video*":

CGABAGAB
--BABA--

Low C, all other notes high.

Here is "Just Like Heaven":

A-AG-GF-
E-ED-DC-

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "Boys Don't Cry":

B-C-D-E-
EDCB---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@LaFra Here is "Alive-Sia (lyrics)":

C--G--F-
--zzzzzz

All the high notes. You can also just repeat the top line if you want, but it won't match the timing of the original song.

@luztenebrosa Here is "Fleet Foxes - Icicle Tusk (Official Audio)":

E-C-G-C-
E---D-C-

High G, all other notes low.

@corito Here is "Sakura Bye Bye- Color Coded+Romaji/English/Español Lyrics- CYaRon":

AAA-G-F-
AAA-E-A-

Low E, all other notes high.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020

@PretTrompet Here is "Flodder Intro":

E---DEGC
---zABCD

High G, all other notes low.

@Angieyvonne Here is "Howl's Moving Castle [OST - Theme Song]":

EACE-EDC
BC---zzz

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.

@shandybois Here is "Kanye West & Lil Pump ft. Adele Givens - "I Love It" (Official Music Video)":

DAGGFFED
---FEF--

High G and A, low D and E.

@Elunelily Here is "Casper Soundtrack HD - Casper's Lullaby":

ECE-ECEC
BAGABGE-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## shandybois

Hahaha so awesome! Thanks man


----------



## Lolipup

Hey! I was curious if I could request from 1:24 to maybe 1:40?? Whichever you think sounds better <3


----------



## Willow____.

Hey! Could u do a bit of from eden by hozier for me? Thank you 




00:20 to 00:26


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lolipup Here is "Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Ending Full - 『Tiny Light』by Akari Kito":

C-B-A-GA
--GA--BB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Willow____. Youtube is giving me an error when I try to play the video you linked. Perhaps can you check to make sure you copied the link correctly, or find an alternate video of the same song?


----------



## Nightmarity

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nightmarity The search function on this website is not currently functioning as it should. I've done "Into the Unknown" before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> They all sound great, thank you so much! If you don?t mind could you do this one too? ^^; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA2P8o07SKQ&list=PLm7EAh2SbstbRMhnGGkBCK_HlyryLq-AG&index=6 (from 0:47)
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the search function will be fixed soon. The site's not fully up and running yet after the big update. If the town tunes in the post that I linked aren't what you want, please let me know what you would prefer, and I'll be happy to make a new town/island tune for you.




Thank you.  Not exactly what I am looking for, but I am using one of them.  Perhaps I will think of something else later on, no need for you to do unnsecarry work.  T


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nightmarity Please tell me what you would like to be different. I don't hear any difference between the part you requested and the ones I already made, but if you tell me what you want changed, I can try making it the way you want.


----------



## morriganaensland

This is so awesome! Could I request the music box version of Weight of the World from Nier Automata?
Here’s a link! 



 timestamp anywhere from :45 to :53


----------



## TheAwesomeGN

Hi, can you make a town tune from 0:08 to around 0:11


----------



## Mikuchu

Oh man...that 'Friday I'm in Love' is just too good! Thanks again!


----------



## Nightmarity

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nightmarity Please tell me what you would like to be different. I don't hear any difference between the part you requested and the ones I already made, but if you tell me what you want changed, I can try making it the way you want.


Its probably because It just seems different , its quite alright, my bad.  The only other song i could think of I would really want is this song from Dan Avidan from Game Grumps:   



14 secs in to 20 secs OR 1:56 to 2:10 ish.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@morriganaensland Here is "NieR: Automata "Weight of the World" Music Box ニーア オートマタ ＜Weight of the World＞ オルゴール":

E-F-EF-C
-C-DC---

Low E, all other notes high.

@TheAwesomeGN Here is "To a New Adventure! - Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story":

CGF---zz
CGFEFAC-

E and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.

@Nightmarity Here is"TWRP - Starlight Brigade (feat. Dan Avidan) [Official video]":

A-D--DA-
G-GF-G--

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Max1

0:00 - 0:06 or at least 0:02/0:03 - 0:06 or 



 0:30 - 0:32


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max1 Here is "My Name - Wet Hills And Big Wheels":

E-C--BEC
E-C--BEC

High B, low E and C.

Here is "My Name - megacrush":

C--B---z
C--B---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## morriganaensland

kiwikenobi said:


> @morriganaensland Here is "NieR: Automata "Weight of the World" Music Box ニーア オートマタ ＜Weight of the World＞ オルゴール":
> 
> E-F-EF-C
> -C-DC---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


beautiful!!  thank you so much!


----------



## honey_moon712

hello!  
I was wondering if you could do The Hype by Twenty One Pilots





0:40-0:47
whatever works best in there

I also was hoping for The Hype (Berlin)
Not sure if they will end up the same lol





2:04-2:11
Again whatever works best in there

Thank you so so so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@honey_moon712 Here is "twenty one pilots: The Hype (Official Video)":

EFEC---D
---DDDDC

All the low notes. And it's identical to your second request. So it's just this one.


----------



## MilkTheta

Thank you for taking requests.
I want the part at 0:58-1:03




Much appreciated in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MilkTheta Here is "Blinded by Light (Final Fantasy XIII Battle Theme)":

E-A-BA-E
--A-B-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Smooch

Could you please do the part at 1:06 where she sings "I might hit the weed, I might hit the boof" please? More specifically, can you make the tune of the vocals not the instrumental? I think this song would be impossible to do an instrumental of it is such madness.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Smooch Here is "100 gecs - 800db cloud (Official Music Video)":

GFGFG-GF
GFG---zz

High G.


----------



## lieryl

i’ve been wanting to see if i can get call of silence as my town tune






maybe somewhere between 1:45 - 2:00 ?

if that doesn’t work out i’d honestly be happy with any section of this song! it would be a dream if this fits but either way, thank you.


----------



## TheAwesomeGN

kiwikenobi said:


> @morriganaensland Here is "NieR: Automata "Weight of the World" Music Box ニーア オートマタ ＜Weight of the World＞ オルゴール":
> 
> E-F-EF-C
> -C-DC---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @TheAwesomeGN Here is "To a New Adventure! - Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story":
> 
> CGF---zz
> CGFEFAC-
> 
> E and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.
> 
> @Nightmarity Here is"TWRP - Starlight Brigade (feat. Dan Avidan) [Official video]":
> 
> A-D--DA-
> G-GF-G--
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


sounds amazing, thank you


----------



## Froggaming

kiwikenobi said:


> @xChives Here is "The Sounds - Hurt you":
> 
> C-C--FEF
> B-B-BFBE
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)":
> 
> eeBeCeBC
> ccGAbbFG
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I couldn't accurately recreate the song because of the combinatino of sharp and flat notes in the original. This was as close as I could get. To be really accurate, the last G would need to be a G flat, but that isn't possible in a town/island tune.
> 
> @Froggaming Here is "Angel Island Zone - Sonic Mania Plus [OST]":
> 
> A---zzB-
> C---zzB-
> CA---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. This town tune is three lines long to match the original timing of the song, so you'll have to decide whether to use just two lines of it or remove sustain lines - or rests z to make more notes fit, which will change the timing.
> 
> Here is "Sonic & Knuckles Music: Knuckles The Echidna [extended]":
> 
> AAAAC--A
> CDA---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Unfortunately, "Unknown From M. E. by Marlon Saunders (Theme of Knuckles)" is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing.
> 
> @Bk1234  Here is "Change":
> 
> DDB-A-AB
> E-D---zz
> 
> High A and B, low D and E.
> 
> @InsertBrodyHere Here is "Abba - Mamma Mia (Official Video)":
> 
> DCDC---z
> DCDEDC--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @river Unfortunately "Jon Brion - Punch-Drunk Melody" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> CBA---D-
> E---zzzz
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high. But I don't think it sounds much like the original song anymore. So, you can use that if you want, or if you'd like me to do a different song, just let me know.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020
> 
> @Caonfroot Here is "The First Hunter/Bloodborne [Music Box]":
> 
> C-C-BAB-
> -F--F-F-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @ekevinn Here is "Rihanna - Diamonds":
> 
> G-GF---z
> G-GF---z
> 
> High G.


Thanks a lot and dang didn't know rap songs couldn't work but its fine you did do the other 2 so my knuckles theme island can still work so again thanks


----------



## sabannta

Could you please do the first few seconds of this song? Thank you so much, you’re amazing for doing these!


----------



## Lolipup

kiwikenobi said:


> @Lolipup Here is "Jibaku Shounen Hanako-kun Ending Full - 『Tiny Light』by Akari Kito":
> 
> C-B-A-GA
> --GA--BB
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Willow____. Youtube is giving me an error when I try to play the video you linked. Perhaps can you check to make sure you copied the link correctly, or find an alternate video of the same song?


thank you veryyy very much that sounds awesome! <3


----------



## Ohemgrace

Hi! Thanks for doing this!!
Can you do the first few seconds of this song from Your Name?


----------



## emeesh

Hi! If you’re still taking requests and have the time, could I request Dancing Queen - ABBA? 

Here is a link to the original song:





And here’s a link to the KK Slider version if it helps! :





Thank you so much for doing this


----------



## honey_moon712

kiwikenobi said:


> @honey_moon712 Here is "twenty one pilots: The Hype (Official Video)":
> 
> EFEC---D
> ---DDDDC
> 
> All the low notes. And it's
> 
> 
> kiwikenobi said:
> 
> 
> 
> @honey_moon712 Here is "twenty one pilots: The Hype (Official Video)":
> 
> EFEC---D
> ---DDDDC
> 
> All the low notes. And it's identical to your second request. So it's just this one.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sooo much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lieryl Here is "Attack On Titan OST- Call of Silence (Lyrics)":

G-FCF-E-
F---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.

@sabannta Here is "[HQ] Hunter x Hunter (2011) OST 2 - Ansatsu Ikka no Yakata (Zoldyck Family Theme)":

E-B-G-B-
E-B-G-B-

Low E, high G and B.

@Ohemgrace Here is "Nandemonaiya - RADWIMPS (Kimi no na wa./Movie Version) 【English Translation - Romaji Lyrics】":

CBA-E-E-
E---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. I wasn't able to continue the musical phrase because it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. I hope the beginning part is enough. Let me know if you want me to do something different.

@emeesh Here is "ABBA- Dancing Queen (With Lyrics)":

E-D-FEDC
D-EE---z

All the low notes.


----------



## Gamerbug94

Been trying to figure out how to do the start of Locke's Theme from FF6 for awhile now, but I'm terrible at music. 0:00-0:06.


----------



## madeline.mollinedo@gmail.

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made [The search function may not be working correctly after the update, but please try anyway]
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1. *Please use the *"SEARCH"* feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).









Hi, I was hoping you could help me convert the beginning little tune of this song into a town tune please? Thank you!


----------



## mayorhyuna

If you could do seconds 3:10-3:18 of Selfish by Madison Beer that would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Gamerbug94 Here is "04-Locke's Theme-FFVI OST":

G-DGA--D
C--BG---

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.

@madeline.mollinedo@gmail. Here is "Audien & Echosmith - Favorite Sound":

CCEGCEGC
CCEGCEGC

E and the first two C's on each row are low, G and the last two C's on each row are high.

@mayorhyuna Here is "Madison Beer - Selfish (Official Music Video)":

CCDEF-GG
-F-F-A---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## lieryl

kiwikenobi said:


> @lieryl Here is "Attack On Titan OST- Call of Silence (Lyrics)":
> 
> G-FCF-E-
> F---zzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @sabannta Here is "[HQ] Hunter x Hunter (2011) OST 2 - Ansatsu Ikka no Yakata (Zoldyck Family Theme)":
> 
> E-B-G-B-
> E-B-G-B-
> 
> Low E, high G and B.
> 
> @Ohemgrace Here is "Nandemonaiya - RADWIMPS (Kimi no na wa./Movie Version) 【English Translation - Romaji Lyrics】":
> 
> CBA-E-E-
> E---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. I wasn't able to continue the musical phrase because it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. I hope the beginning part is enough. Let me know if you want me to do something different.
> 
> @emeesh Here is "ABBA- Dancing Queen (With Lyrics)":
> 
> E-D-FEDC
> D-EE---z
> 
> All the low notes.


thank you so much!


----------



## mayorhyuna

Thanks so so much!


----------



## N a t

I would like to make a request. I tried to do this one myself and it was very hard. I failed, but if you think you can make something close I would greatly appreciate it, I love this song, my partner and I often sing it to eachother and I'd love to make a town tune out of the first few notes in the song, just the beginning of the song if possible. The music starts about 14 seconds into this video. Thank you so much for everything you do for everyone here


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Petey Piranha Unfortuately, "Cage The Elephant - Trouble (Official Music Video)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. Here is what I was able to do with all natural notes:

GEC-A-B-
C---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high. To be accurate, the A would need to be an A flat, but it's not possible in Animal Crossing. So this is as close as I can get. Let me know if you want me to do a different song, or a different part of the same song, or whatever you'd like.


----------



## N a t

kiwikenobi said:


> @Petey Piranha Unfortuately, "Cage The Elephant - Trouble (Official Music Video)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. Here is what I was able to do with all natural notes:
> 
> GEC-A-B-
> C---zzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. To be accurate, the A would need to be an A flat, but it's not possible in Animal Crossing. So this is as close as I can get. Let me know if you want me to do a different song, or a different part of the same song, or whatever you'd like.


I'll give this a listen and get back to you shortly. Thank you!


----------



## teanopi

I saw the Wilson avatar and my Don't Starve fixation came back full force.

Can you do 0:10 to 0:13 of Ragtime?






Thank you! ^^


----------



## N a t

Hi, I listened to the one you just attempted for me. I see what you mean, I definitely think that you were on to something though and I appreciate you trying, very much! If it's okay, I'd like you to try one more for me tonight. Here is the link. This one, I'd like to tune to match the first lyrics in the song if possible, when Matt first starts singing. Hopefully it'll be easier for you. Thanks again! You're great!


----------



## MilkTheta

Thanks for taking requests 
Could you do 0:02-0:07


----------



## SoufflesAndBowties

This might be tricky, but if you can, I'd love Nothing Left to Lose <33

Anywhere between 0:41 - 1:09 or 1:42 - 2:11
Basically, any vocal tune from the chorus

I've been fiddling with it myself and I don't think there's an accurate recreation, but I'd settle for similar enough, so if it's too difficult, don't worry! 
Thank you


----------



## S0fa

if its not to hard can you do this one at around 1:38  



or this one from the begging 



thank you :]


----------



## kiwikenobi

@teanopi Here is "Don't Starve OST - Ragtime":

C-E-G-A-
GA-GE---

Low C and E, high G and A.

@Petey Piranha Here is "Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down":

EGE---zz
GGAEEDE-

High G and A, low D and E.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

@MilkTheta Here is "Code Geass – Official Opening – COLORS":

C-CAG---
EF---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

@SoufflesAndBowties  Here is "Nothing Left to Lose":

E-FG--E-
D-CC---z

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.

@S0fa That part of "Lifetime Achievement Award" is just one note over and over, so it would be like this:

EE-EEEEE
E-E-E---

Either high E or low E.

Unfortunately, "His Highness' Playroom - MOTHER 3" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. The closest I can get is this:

C-CBCBCA
GCEAGCB-

E and the first and fifth C are low, all other C's and notes are high. I don't think it sounds much like the original song anymore. But it's what I'm able to do with all natural notes.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Ooooooo I have absolutely no ear for music so I'd love to make a request. The part that starts at 12 seconds in: 



Thanks in advance hopefully this can work in AC.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MindlessPatch Unfortunately "Dishonored 2 Main Theme" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. The closest I can get is something like this:


EEFE--DD
FE---zzz

All the low notes. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make another town/island tune for you.


----------



## MindlessPatch

kiwikenobi said:


> @MindlessPatch Unfortunately "Dishonored 2 Main Theme" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> 
> EEFE--DD
> FE---zzz
> 
> All the low notes. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make another town/island tune for you.


Ah what a shame I thought that may be the case! Thanks for the attempt!! There was another song I had in mind when I first unlocked the island tune but I can't recall it right now if I remember I'll be back ^^


----------



## MindlessPatch

Oh I remembered what it was. Is this one (part that starts at 40 seconds) any good? (if an earlier part would work better such as when the vocals begin at 8 seconds that works too!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MindlessPatch Here is "Nier Automata Official Soundtrack (OST) 07 - Amusement Park":

F--DE-FA
-G-F-G--

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Thank you soo much!! It sounds incredible ahh I'm ecstatic thanks again!! Isabelle singing it is a gift ;;


----------



## N a t

kiwikenobi said:


> @teanopi Here is "Don't Starve OST - Ragtime":
> 
> C-E-G-A-
> GA-GE---
> 
> Low C and E, high G and A.
> 
> @Petey Piranha Here is "Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down":
> 
> EGE---zz
> GGAEEDE-
> 
> High G and A, low D and E.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> @MilkTheta Here is "Code Geass – Official Opening – COLORS":
> 
> C-CAG---
> EF---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @SoufflesAndBowties  Here is "Nothing Left to Lose":
> 
> E-FG--E-
> D-CC---z
> 
> First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.
> 
> @S0fa That part of "Lifetime Achievement Award" is just one note over and over, so it would be like this:
> 
> EE-EEEEE
> E-E-E---
> 
> Either high E or low E.
> 
> Unfortunately, "His Highness' Playroom - MOTHER 3" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. The closest I can get is this:
> 
> C-CBCBCA
> GCEAGCB-
> 
> E and the first and fifth C are low, all other C's and notes are high. I don't think it sounds much like the original song anymore. But it's what I'm able to do with all natural notes.


I'll try this one out after I get home from work today. I bet it sounds amazinnnng, thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn.faith

Thank you , I’ve been looking everywhere and can’t find it I was wondering if you could do the second star to the right from Peter Pan 




Preferably the tune starting at :08 seconds 
Thank you so much


----------



## Lachrimosa

Lacunosa Town
If you could do from 0:14 to 0:18 or 0:01 to 0:04, that would be great!
Thank you!


----------



## hamiltoncrossing

I feel like I've seen this before ages ago but I couldn't find it digging through your previous forum posts.

Could you do from 0:08 - 0:12 of "Signs of Love" from Persona 4? The part where she says "Signs of love overshadowed by dreams"?


----------



## jersha

Any chance you could do the Gullah Gullah Island theme song? Here's a link to the simplest version I could find and has no lyrics so I thought it would be easier to figure out the notes 




My island is named Gullah so really hoping you can work some magic. Thank you!


----------



## dowoonisms

hello! all your town tunes sound amazing!
sorry to request 3 songs when you already have a lot of other requests, but i have a habit of changing my town tune

would you be able to do 1:09-1:14 of this 



0:34-0:39 of this 



and 0:47-0:51 of this


----------



## artsea

Hello again, thank you for still doing these town tune requests!

I was wondering if it would be possible to make a theme from 0:01/0:02 - 0:07 of FFXIV - Syrcus Tower Calm Theme or if it's too many notes?


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Hey! COuld I request Next Chance to Move On from Persona4 please?




from 0:55-1:00 if possible please?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Herobrine

Could you make this song into a town tune it’s core kabula surprise from Kirby 

here are the time stamps and the link






any part between 6-17 seconds 

would be good

thanks


----------



## thesearemyroots

Hello! If anyone has time I'd love help with The Whole of the Moon by The Waterboys. 






From around 0:47 to 1:00.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Willow____.

hope it works this time .  00:20 to 00:26


----------



## phazonavail

would you be able to make a jingle similar to the first 8 seconds? thank you in advance.


----------



## hypnoteized

thank you so much for doing this




If you could possibly do just the first few seconds of this song! That would be great! Thank you again )


----------



## Gypsy82

Hi!
I’m surprised there weren’t any (or that I could find) but could you please do Sissy that Walk by Rupaul?


----------



## MissLeslyn

Hi!!! I was hoping you could do a couple queen songs!

1.Radio Gaga (the chorus at 2:10)





2. Don’t Stop Me Now (the chorus at 1:12)





Thank you!


----------



## N a t

Just wanted to say that I finally found the time to use the town tune you made for me and it's perfect! Thank you! I can hear the song so well when I hear the jingle in game! I appreciate very much


----------



## goro

0:00-0:04
If anything needs to be cut out that's fine!


----------



## workablepilot90

Hello, I would please like the tune from Mac Millers God Is Fair watch from 24-28 seconds please. My island is based off this album, so I would like the tune to fit the aesthetic. Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Dawn.faith I've actually done that song before, though the search function isn't working correctly yet, so I don't blame you for not knowing. It's in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

hi! could you do 0:00 to 0:04? https://youtu.be/tQhgEYJo8Dc



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




It's a long post; the song you want is about halfway down.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

@jersha I've actually done your request before, too. But, again, the search function not working makes it really hard to know. I hope it gets fixed soon. Here is the post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

@Lachrimosa Here is "Lacunosa Town - Pokémon Black/White":

B-CE--AG
---zFEDE

Low D and E, all other notes high.

@hamiltoncrossing Here is "Signs Of Love - Persona 4":

A-EG-DEG
C-DE---z

High G and A, all other notes low.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

@dowoonisms Here is "(LOONA) "Butterfly":

ACE-EDEG
E-EDEGE-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "DAY6 "days gone by M/V":

AAABA-A-
AAABA-A-

B and the first three A's on each line are high, the last two A's on each line are low.

Here is "(fromis_9) - (DKDK) MV":

B-B-B-B-
B-CA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@artsea Here is "FFXIV OST Syrcus Tower Calm Theme ( Out of the Labyrinth )":

A-E-DCBA
GGABA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@FanGirlCookie Here is "Next Chance to Move On - Persona 4 Golden the Animation Opening":

G--C-CB-
C---zzzz

High G, low C and B.

@Herobrine Here is "Core Kabula Surprise! ~ Core Kabula - Kirby Planet Robobot OST Extended":

GACAGFCD
DFD---zz

D and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## kiwikenobi

thesearemyroots said:


> Hello! If anyone has time I'd love help with The Whole of the Moon by The Waterboys.


It's just me here making town/island tunes by myself. 

Here is "The Waterboys - The Whole Of The Moon (HQ)":

E-EEE-DC
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Willow____.  Here is "Hozier - From Eden (Official Video)":

E--C--GF
C-E--C--

E and the second C are low, first and last C and all other notes are high.

@phazonavail Here is ""goodnight n say so" // "say so n go" (Mashup) - Ariana Grande, Doja Cat":

FEE--DE-
-DEC---z

All the low notes.

@hypnoteized Here is "Hunter x Hunter 2011 OST 3 - 26 - G.I Theme":

D--E---z
F-AG---z

Low D and E, high G and A.

@Gypsy82 Here is "RuPaul - Sissy That Walk (with Courtney, Adore, Bianca & Madonna)":

FFF-F---
EEEEEFD-

All the low notes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

@MissLeslyn Here is "Queen - Radio Ga Ga (Official Video)":

F-GF-C--
FFGFC---

Low C, high G.

Here is "Queen - Don't Stop Me Now (Official Video)":

B--C-D-G
---zzzzz

High G, all other notes low.

@goro Here is "Your Turn To Die Ost .01-Your Turn to Go [EXTENDED]":

F-FA-A-A
E-G-DFD-

High A and G, low E and D.

@workablepilot90 Here is "Mac Miller - God Is Fair, Sexy Nasty (feat. Kendrick Lamar) (Audio)":

DFFFDC--
DFFFDC--

All the low notes.

And I think that's everyone who requested while I was gone. If I missed anyone, please let me know, and I'll make your town/island tune for you.


----------



## EyepatchCat

Hi! I was able to find that you have done this song before even though the search function is broken, however not the intro part that I'd like to request if that's okay! Frank Ocean- In My Room

I would love the synth from 00:12 to 00:17 or as much of it that will fit!

Thank you in advance for doing this! I'm a drummer so while I'm somewhat musically inclined, this is not my wheelhouse. Appreciate you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EyepatchCat Here is "Frank Ocean - In My Room (Lyric Video)":

AGA-AGA-
F-E---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

hello! not sure if this is done yet... but




0:04 -0:08
thank you!


----------



## jersha

kiwikenobi said:


> @jersha I've actually done your request before, too. But, again, the search function not working makes it really hard to know. I hope it gets fixed soon. Here is the post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Thanks, you're the best!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DubiousDelphine Here is "Fighting Spirits - DRAGON QUEST III | Super Smash Bros. Ultimate":

F---C---
B---zzzz

All the high notes. I can't fit more of the song in because the notes that come after add a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

kiwikenobi said:


> @DubiousDelphine Here is "Fighting Spirits - DRAGON QUEST III | Super Smash Bros. Ultimate":
> 
> F---C---
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes. I can't fit more of the song in because the notes that come after add a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes.


its fine! i just wanted the main notes!


----------



## crunchwrapsupreme

Hello! Thank you for doing this! Would you please make Venus by Bananarama for me? The part at 0:45 - 0:50


----------



## kiwikenobi

@crunchwrapsupreme Here is "Bananarama - Venus (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)":

G-EEG---
B-AAB---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## .....

gosh i remember you back when i was obsessed with acnl. love what you do! Could you help me with a few I've been trying to get?

My town is cemetery themed so I'm trying to use a few more "ominous" sounding songs. First: Scarborough Fair 



 I've been trying to get the first few notes at 0:15 to work forever and I cannot figure it out. If you have trouble, the second "parsley sage rosemary and thyme" notes work too. 

Second: Ring Around the Rosie 



 a simple one I'm sure you've heard. I just want the first set of recognizable notes. 

Lastly: Come Little Children 



 starting at 0:06

This is all I'll ask for. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@..... Here is "Simon & Garfunkel - Scarborough Fair (Full Version) Lyrics":

D-DA-AEF
ED---zzz

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "♫ Ring Around the Rosie ♫「Cover」":

D-DB-ED-
-B---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Come Little Children":

DFGAAACB
AG---zzz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## .....

TYSM!!


----------



## Elov

Hello could you please do this song? 1:11 - 1:20





and 2 from this song (melody that starts at 1:03 & melody at 1:20)





Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Elov I've actually done the Howl's Moving Castle song before, but the search function isn't working correctly right now since the site got updated, so I'm not surprised you couldn't find it:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@kenny-chan Here is "[ENG SUB] Heize - Dispatch (Feat. Simon Dominic) Lyrics":  G-A-CBA- G-A-E-D-  Low E and D, all other notes high.  Thank you so much!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




It's a long post, but the song is in there.

Here is "Spirited Away Theme Song (piano)":

EFGGGG-F
-ED-EC--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## maechan

Thank you for this!






at the VERY start of the song, please!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@maechan Here is "Kingdom Hearts II Music - Sora's Theme":

D-D---DD
D-D---zz

Either the low D or the high D will work. Is this what you meant? I can do a different part of the song if you meant something else.


----------



## Elov

kiwikenobi said:


> @Elov I've actually done the Howl's Moving Castle song before, but the search function isn't working correctly right now since the site got updated, so I'm not surprised you couldn't find it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> @kenny-chan Here is "[ENG SUB] Heize - Dispatch (Feat. Simon Dominic) Lyrics":  G-A-CBA- G-A-E-D-  Low E and D, all other notes high.  Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a long post, but the song is in there.
> 
> Here is "Spirited Away Theme Song (piano)":
> 
> EFGGGG-F
> -ED-EC--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thank you so much! Changing my town tune to it! c:


----------



## Rinpane

Hello, thank you kindly for doing this!
Could you do the very starting part (0:04-0:08 and on to hear it clearly) of this song?




(I searched and it didn’t look like you’ve done this track before, but if search is broken then I may have missed it-sorry in that case!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rinpane Here is "[Music] Okami - Shinshu Field":

DD-DD-E-
DD-DD-C-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Rinpane

kiwikenobi said:


> @Rinpane Here is "[Music] Okami - Shinshu Field":
> 
> DD-DD-E-
> DD-DD-C-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you so much! Changed my tune. ^^


----------



## QuakeyJakey

Hey there, just wanna say thanks for doing this for everyone!
Just wondering if you could do part of the intro section (seconds 10 through 20) of this ASTRO song for me? (even just the 6 notes that are in quick succession if you can't fit the notes prior to it)
I tried to search for it and nothing came up so I thought I should ask!






Thank you in advance and I hope you have a great day! ^_^


----------



## Rose

Would it be possible to get ‘don’t you be afraid now, welcome to the new stage’ from this song? Or any combination of notes that works better! Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## casstheclueless

I'd like to request the first few seconds of this song please!


----------



## kazaf

Could I please request the first few seconds of the SSBB intro:






Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Could I please request for around 0:46 to 0:53 seconds of this song.






Thanks!


----------



## Baddinyan

Spoiler











either the start or from 0:47 TY!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@QuakeyJakey Here is "ASTRO - All Night M/V":

B--C--CG
EDC---zz

High G, all other notes low.

@Rose Here is "Style Savvy: Styling Star - Fight For Your Style":

AGEGED--
AGEGEG--

High G and A, low E and D.

@casstheclueless Here is "Miwakugeki/Valkyrie [Music Box] (Game "Ensemble Stars!" Character Song)":

C-C-C--C
C-B-C---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@kazaf Here is "Menu 1 - Super Smash Bros. Brawl":

E-DCB---
ABCDB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 6. Fodlan Winds (Rain)":

DGBA----
DGBA-B--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Baddinyan Unfortunately, all of the music from Beastars seems to be in keys that use so many sharp and flat notes that there's no way to recreate them accurately as town/island tunes. I've had multiple people request songs from that before, and I haven't been able to do most of them. If the search function was working correctly, you might have been able to find that out, but the search has been broken since the website updated. Hopefully it gets fixed soon. Please let me know if you have another request; I'll be happy to turn another kind of song into an island tune for you.


----------



## PandaMasque

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is "Luck Be A Lady (2008 Remastered)":


lol super late reply but thank you for your help


----------



## yan yan

ahh hi ^^' i'd like to request this bit from the song "escapism" from steven universe.






it starts at 1:14 - 1:24.

thanks!


----------



## Lotuss

0:59 to 1:02 please!! Thank you again and keep up the good work!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yan yan Unfortunately that part of "Escapism/// Steven Universe soundtrack (Vol. 2)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. It has four half-step notes in a row, and the most that you can do with all natural notes is one in a row. So even if i tried to make an inaccurate version, it really wouldn't sound like the original song anymore. So I did this part for you instead:

G-E--BAG
A---G-E-

High G, all other notes low. If you'd prefer that I do a different part of that song, or another song entirely, just let me know.

@Lotuss Here is "Crying for Rain" - (Minami) MV":

D-F-AGGF
EFEC---z

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Baddinyan

hmmm D: alrighty  well how about this one 

not sure which parts are able to be turned into it D: like the start or around 0:36


----------



## SoufflesAndBowties

kiwikenobi said:


> @teanopi Here is "Don't Starve OST - Ragtime":
> 
> C-E-G-A-
> GA-GE---
> 
> Low C and E, high G and A.
> 
> @Petey Piranha Here is "Cage The Elephant - Shake Me Down":
> 
> EGE---zz
> GGAEEDE-
> 
> High G and A, low D and E.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020
> 
> @MilkTheta Here is "Code Geass – Official Opening – COLORS":
> 
> C-CAG---
> EF---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @SoufflesAndBowties  Here is "Nothing Left to Lose":
> 
> E-FG--E-
> D-CC---z
> 
> First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.
> 
> @S0fa That part of "Lifetime Achievement Award" is just one note over and over, so it would be like this:
> 
> EE-EEEEE
> E-E-E---
> 
> Either high E or low E.
> 
> Unfortunately, "His Highness' Playroom - MOTHER 3" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. The closest I can get is this:
> 
> C-CBCBCA
> GCEAGCB-
> 
> E and the first and fifth C are low, all other C's and notes are high. I don't think it sounds much like the original song anymore. But it's what I'm able to do with all natural notes.



Aaah, I'm late but thank you so much!! It's _perfect!   _


----------



## Laureline

Could you please do this some from 0:50 to 1:06? 



thank you!


----------



## tinypeach

Hey there! would you mind making tunes from these videos? I apologize in advance if these songs were already requested, I tried searching but I don't think its currently working






from 0:15 to 0:22






from 0:47 to 0:51

and another from 1:04 to 1:12

Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it ❤


----------



## kazaf

kiwikenobi said:


> @kazaf Here is "Menu 1 - Super Smash Bros. Brawl":
> 
> E-DCB---
> ABCDB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "FE Three Houses OST - 6. Fodlan Winds (Rain)":
> 
> DGBA----
> DGBA-B--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



@kiwikenobi Thank you so much!


----------



## Mokkipo

Hey! Thanks so much for this! Could you make two different tunes from this. I can't decide. I'd like 0:04-0:07 and also whichever part you can get starting at 0:13 seconds in. The second one is long so whatever you can fit. Thank you!


----------



## Denia_g

Hi could you do the intro for the song for whom the bell tolls 



 id like from 0:8-0:11


----------



## Ndymi

Hi! Thanks for offering to do this  Would love to get the melody(?) of the chorus in the very beginning, but there's also a piano part of it starting at 2:03

This is an arranged version of Summertime - Cinnamons x Evening Cinema 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ZombieMellies

Hello! I searched the thread and tried to search the old one for New Leaf. Could you please make this one for me? I would like the part from about 6/7 seconds in to about 10 seconds. 






Thank you!!!


----------



## maryryanbogard

Hi. I couldn't find either of these, nor am I sure if either of them will work as town tunes, but I'm interested in the (Disneyland) Main Street Electrical Parade theme and "There's A Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow" from Disney's Carousel of Progress.





 From 0:49 (when it should start) to 0:54 as much as possible





 From 0:07 (again, it should already start at that point) to 0:12 as much as possible

Okay, I do have a third request of three allowed. "Life In the Arcade" from the movie "Wreck-It Ralph".





 As much of the first five seconds as possible

Not a request (and hope it's okay for me to mention this), but speaking of "Wreck-It Ralph", someone did already make the "Sugar Rush" song as a town tune. It can be found here. That's what I used for my New Leaf town.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Baddinyan I've actually done "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - 24-Hour Cinderella Perfect Score" before, in my previous town tune maker thread:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

They all sound great, thank you so much! If you don?t mind could you do this one too? ^^; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA2P8o07SKQ&list=PLm7EAh2SbstbRMhnGGkBCK_HlyryLq-AG&index=6 (from 0:47)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But since the search function isn't working, I don't blame you for not being able to find it. I hope they fix the search function soon.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

@Laureline Here is "Toss A Coin To Your Witcher (Lyrics / Lyric Video) [Jaskier Song]":

DFA-GFGA
-AGFEF-D

Low D and E, high G and A.

@tinypeach  Here is "『High Dragon Trials // INSTRUMENTAL VARIANT』Dragalia Lost v1.3.0":

D-DCA--G
F-G-A-C-

All the high notes.

Here is "『8. Cinderella Step / In-Game Version (Slight Edit)』DAOKO × Dragalia Lost":

CCCC-DF-
F-FG-AGF

Low D and C, high A and G.

And:

GAG-GAGE
---zzzzz

Low E, high G and A.


----------



## PaperCat

May I request one?






Starting at the 0.20 second mark.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mokkipo Here is "Halloweentown Theme":

C-E-G-C-
BCACG---

E and the first C are low, all other C's and notes are high.

And:

E---A---
C-B-A-G-

Low E, all other notes high.

@Denia_g Unfortunately "For Whom The Bell Tolls" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. I think the whole song might be in that key, so no part of it seems able to be turned into a town/island tune using all natural notes. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different song.

@Ndymi Here is "Maggie Nyan - Summertime（Cover: Cinnamons）（Arrange Ver.）Lyrics~"

AGECD-DC
D-CD-D--

High A and G, all other notes low.

@ZombieMellies I've actually done that song before here:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Here is "Aikatsu☆Step! - Nijino Yume and Sakuraba Rola Ver. (FULL+LYRICS)":  GGG-GAG- GGGABAG-  All the high notes or all the low notes will work.  Thanks a lot!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But since the search function isn't working, I don't blame you for not being able to find it. I hope they fix the search function soon. I've put new instructions in the first post of this thread that may provide more accurate search results.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

@maryryanbogard Here is "The Main Street Electrical Parade (From The Main Street Electrical Parade)":

C-EFG-C-
A-D-CBAG

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.

Here is"There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow (From "The Carousel of Progress")":

F-DE-C-D
CDED-C--

All the low notes.

Unfortunately "Wreck-It Ralph OST - 8 - Life in the Arcade" contains too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate in a town/island tune. There are three and sometimes four of them in a row in the original song, and the most that a town/island tune can handle is one. Or two, depending on how you interpret it. Either way, this song has too many in a row, so it can't be done, sorry.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020

@PaperCat Here is "Subway To Sally - Königin der Käfer (Offizielles Video)":

E-B--BBB
BCB-G---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## PaperCat

Hey, thanks dude! Thats great!


----------



## ZombieMellies

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mokkipo Here is "Halloweentown Theme":
> 
> C-E-G-C-
> BCACG---
> 
> E and the first C are low, all other C's and notes are high.
> 
> And:
> 
> E---A---
> C-B-A-G-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Denia_g Unfortunately "For Whom The Bell Tolls" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune. I think the whole song might be in that key, so no part of it seems able to be turned into a town/island tune using all natural notes. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different song.
> 
> @Ndymi Here is "Maggie Nyan - Summertime（Cover: Cinnamons）（Arrange Ver.）Lyrics~"
> 
> AGECD-DC
> D-CD-D--
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.
> 
> @ZombieMellies I've actually done that song before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "Aikatsu☆Step! - Nijino Yume and Sakuraba Rola Ver. (FULL+LYRICS)":  GGG-GAG- GGGABAG-  All the high notes or all the low notes will work.  Thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since the search function isn't working, I don't blame you for not being able to find it. I hope they fix the search function soon. I've put new instructions in the first post of this thread that may provide more accurate search results.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> @maryryanbogard Here is "The Main Street Electrical Parade (From The Main Street Electrical Parade)":
> 
> C-EFG-C-
> A-D-CBAG
> 
> First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is"There's a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow (From "The Carousel of Progress")":
> 
> F-DE-C-D
> CDED-C--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Unfortunately "Wreck-It Ralph OST - 8 - Life in the Arcade" contains too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate in a town/island tune. There are three and sometimes four of them in a row in the original song, and the most that a town/island tune can handle is one. Or two, depending on how you interpret it. Either way, this song has too many in a row, so it can't be done, sorry.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> @PaperCat Here is "Subway To Sally - Königin der Käfer (Offizielles Video)":
> 
> E-B--BBB
> BCB-G---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Thank you!!


----------



## Mokkipo

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Laureline

Thank you very much!


----------



## Pokeking

I don't have a request since I settled on my Town Tune, but I would like to mention what the series could improve on in regards to the Town Tunes.

For patterns, we can create, name, and store patterns. How comes we can't name and store Town Tunes? It would be a time saver for those who have a number of favorite Town Tunes. As it is, you have to manually edit the entire thing. If we could store Tunes, the player could just load them.


----------



## Hay

Hi there!

Can you please do the beginning of this song for me? Starting from 0:00 works 





Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Hay Here is "Grey's Anatomy Instrumental Theme":

F-ECGEFE
CGEA--G-

Second and fourth E are low, first and third E and all other notes are high.


----------



## courtky

I saw you did Spirited Away but I wanted a different section of the song






at 1:20, if possible.

I played around with it and got this:
A-B-CCEC
B-GAGFG-

All high notes. The beginning sounds okay but the second half sounds slightly off to me.

I'm sure you can make it a million times better lol


----------



## Hay

kiwikenobi said:


> @Hay Here is "Grey's Anatomy Instrumental Theme":
> 
> F-ECGEFE
> CGEA--G-
> 
> Second and fourth E are low, first and third E and all other notes are high.


Omg you're awesome! Thank you!!!


----------



## grrrolf

Could you do the first bit of Shrike by Hozier? 






Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@courtky Here is "Spirited Away (2001) - The Name of Life (Instrumental piano) Inochi No Namae":

ABCCDCB-
EGAAGFG-

Low E, all other notes high.

@grrrolf Here is "Hozier - Shrike (Official Audio)":

G--AC-A-
-GE-DE--

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## grrrolf

Thank you so much!


----------



## courtky

kiwikenobi said:


> @courtky Here is "Spirited Away (2001) - The Name of Life (Instrumental piano) Inochi No Namae":
> 
> ABCCDCB-
> EGAAGFG-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @grrrolf Here is "Hozier - Shrike (Official Audio)":
> 
> G--AC-A-
> -GE-DE--
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.


I swear you're a wizard lmao. This is perfect, thank you so much.


----------



## atlasanarchy

Hey! thanks for the opportunity! 
Is it possible to do the first 5 seconds of this song? 



 (Skyhunter by Dethklok/from Metalocalypse) 

And, is it possible to do his sustained note from this song 



 (4:10 - 4:12 ) ? Thank u so much!


----------



## WanTjhen777

Hi ~
With New Horizons, I've decided to base my island on a particular city in Pokemon's Hoenn region so I figure I'd love a change of taste from my NL tune.





 is the music. The timeframe I'd like is for the first 5 seconds.

Thanks for your help all this time


----------



## tinypeach

kiwikenobi said:


> @Baddinyan I've actually done "Yakuza 0 - Karaoke - 24-Hour Cinderella Perfect Score" before, in my previous town tune maker thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> They all sound great, thank you so much! If you don?t mind could you do this one too? ^^; https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YA2P8o07SKQ&list=PLm7EAh2SbstbRMhnGGkBCK_HlyryLq-AG&index=6 (from 0:47)
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since the search function isn't working, I don't blame you for not being able to find it. I hope they fix the search function soon.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> @Laureline Here is "Toss A Coin To Your Witcher (Lyrics / Lyric Video) [Jaskier Song]":
> 
> DFA-GFGA
> -AGFEF-D
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.
> 
> @tinypeach  Here is "『High Dragon Trials // INSTRUMENTAL VARIANT』Dragalia Lost v1.3.0":
> 
> D-DCA--G
> F-G-A-C-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Here is "『8. Cinderella Step / In-Game Version (Slight Edit)』DAOKO × Dragalia Lost":
> 
> CCCC-DF-
> F-FG-AGF
> 
> Low D and C, high A and G.
> 
> And:
> 
> GAG-GAGE
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, high G and A.


waaah thank you so much!!! <3 The renditions are perfect!!! <3 <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@atlasanarchy Here is "Dethklok - Skyhunter":

D-EFA-G-
A-CDA-G-

G and the first and last A are high, the second A and all other notes are low. The song actually contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. This was as close as I could get with all natural notes. The C should really be a C sharp for it to be 100% accurate, but unfortunately that's just not possible in Animal Crossing.

The part of "Metalocalypse - Pickles Rehab Song HQ [ReMastered] + Skyhunter" that you requested isn't entirely melodic because of how the singer sort of slides his voice down, hitting every note on the way and a lot of tones in between notes that aren't really notes, so there isn't any way to really recreate that accurately as a town/island tune. If there's a different part of the song you'd like me to try, just let me know.

@WanTjhen777  Here is "Pokémon Anime BGM - Lilycove City (2002~2005(AG)-M04)":

CBC---D-
D---E-E-
--D-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The timing of the original song means that the whole musical phrase can't fit into two lines, which is all town/island tunes have. So I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit in, but this will change the timing andmake the song sound different. So you can make it be however you like.


----------



## atlasanarchy

kiwikenobi said:


> @atlasanarchy Here is "Dethklok - Skyhunter":
> 
> D-EFA-G-
> A-CDA-G-
> 
> G and the first and last A are high, the second A and all other notes are low. The song actually contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. This was as close as I could get with all natural notes. The C should really be a C sharp for it to be 100% accurate, but unfortunately that's just not possible in Animal Crossing.
> 
> The part of "Metalocalypse - Pickles Rehab Song HQ [ReMastered] + Skyhunter" that you requested isn't entirely melodic because of how the singer sort of slides his voice down, hitting every note on the way and a lot of tones in between notes that aren't really notes, so there isn't any way to really recreate that accurately as a town/island tune. If there's a different part of the song you'd like me to try, just let me know.
> 
> @WanTjhen777  Here is "
> 
> CBC---D-
> D---E-E-
> --D-D---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The timing of the original song means that the whole musical phrase can't fit into two lines, which is all town/island tunes have. So I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit in, but this will change the timing andmake the song sound different. So you can make it be however you like.




Thank you so much!! It sounds great! The rest of the second song doesn't really have any notes i can think of that could be distinctive but ill let you know if i find something else! skyhunter's my tune now, i love it aaah!


----------



## Baddinyan

Ahhh! ty  tho i just wonder.. is this one even possible to turn into an town tune? D:


----------



## Josh0517

Hey, ich mag diese Songs wirklich 







is it possible to do it from sec 38 to 42


----------



## LauraLettuce860

Hi,

Can I request Public - Make You Mine from 00:50 - 01:00






Thankyou and stay safe


----------



## b33ch1

Hiya. Could you do 0:13-0:17 of this song, please?
link: 




thank you in advance! c:


----------



## Oddvstree

Hoping for it to start at 10 seconds. Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Baddinyan Here is "42-Mog's Theme-FFVI OST":

G-AAGFEF
G-A-G---

Low E, all other notes high. It's not actually 100% accurate, the A really needs to be an A flat, but it's not possible in a town/island tune. And I chose this part because all of the other parts would be even less accurate. ^o^;>

@Josh0517 "Doja Cat - Boss B**** (from Birds of Prey: The Album) [Official Music Video]" is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. I can't really make a town tune out of that part of that song, sorry. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song, or a different song.

@LauraLettuce860 Here is "PUBLIC - Make You Mine (Put Your Hand in Mine) [Official Video]":

BDBDB---
zDBDEDBA

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@b33ch1 Here is "「coffee - beabadoobee (lyrics)️」":

B---D--D
B--BE-B-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Oddvstree Here is "Goosebumps Theme":

DDCCB---
zzzzzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you prefer, you can repeat the first line instead of having the second line be just silence, so it will play twice, just the original song has a very long pause between the repetitions, so I did it the way I did to be more like the original.


----------



## Baddinyan

kiwikenobi said:


> @Baddinyan Here is "42-Mog's Theme-FFVI OST":
> 
> G-AAGFEF
> G-A-G---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. It's not actually 100% accurate, the A really needs to be an A flat, but it's not possible in a town/island tune. And I chose this part because all of the other parts would be even less accurate. ^o^;>
> 
> @Josh0517 "Doja Cat - Boss B**** (from Birds of Prey: The Album) [Official Music Video]" is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. I can't really make a town tune out of that part of that song, sorry. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song, or a different song.
> 
> @LauraLettuce860 Here is "PUBLIC - Make You Mine (Put Your Hand in Mine) [Official Video]":
> 
> BDBDB---
> zDBDEDBA
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> @b33ch1 Here is "「coffee - beabadoobee (lyrics)」":
> 
> B---D--D
> B--BE-B-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> @Oddvstree Here is "Goosebumps Theme":
> 
> DDCCB---
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you prefer, you can repeat the first line instead of having the second line be just silence, so it will play twice, just the original song has a very long pause between the repetitions, so I did it the way I did to be more like the original.


ty!!!


----------



## LBCreggae

This is awesome!

ive been trying to figure out how to make the final fantasy 8 breezy theme
i think its Zells hometown, Apparently i am not that creative that is exactly why i am here.






just the intro would be great
Thank you for creating this!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LBCreggae Here is "Breezy   Final Fantasy VIII Music Extended HD":

GDEB-EDB
GDEB-EDB

High B, all other notes low.


----------



## Lithium

You're actually doing god's work out here oh wow, god bless

Could I request this song to be made into a tune?





Either the first few seconds or from 0:27 to 0:32, whichever translates best into island tunes! Ideally would prefer 0:27 to 0:32 but either works!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lithium Here is "ASTERIA -  (Recollecting Memories) (MapleStory) OST : ARK]":

ADAGC-G-
--A---zz

D and the first A are low, all other A's and notes are high.


----------



## Lithium

kiwikenobi said:


> @Lithium Here is "ASTERIA -  (Recollecting Memories) (MapleStory) OST : ARK]":
> 
> ADAGC-G-
> --A---zz
> 
> D and the first A are low, all other A's and notes are high.


Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ishipzalldathings

Hi!

I've been looking for the Xena theme for ages! I tried to do it myself and I fell flat.






18-22 second mark. the Dun dun dun's lol


----------



## Daiya

Hey there! ヾ(*'▽'*)
I was wondering if it's possible to make something out of this song and want to apologize in advance for any trouble this may cause.(シ_ _)シ
Since my feeling for music really isn't the best I'm not daring to choose any seconds myself. (*μ_μ)

Anyway, thanks for taking your time and creating all those amazing town tunes! ＼(＾▽＾)／


----------



## Josh0517

Would the first three seconds work

.https://youtu.be/19pp2jNapL4


----------



## xaviervideoguy19

hey, I've been looking just about everywhere for something like this, but I was wondering if you could do the bass rip at around the 0:09 second mark, I love devo and I would love this in my island, thanks for your hard work!


----------



## bananacrossing

Would you be willing to do Good Evening by SHINee? I time stamped the song(42 seconds), i specifically want the melody at the start of the chorus. Thank in advance!


----------



## Roro241

Can you please do these two songs  
Here are the links and I’ll post the time stamps that I want but you can do anything that’s easy for you!






00:54-on 






00:43-1:10


----------



## Unaware

Good Evening/Morning/Afternoon!

I would like to begin by praising your work, there's an enourmous demand for Town Tunes and the fact that you provide it for free is actually amazing. God bless.

As for my requests, I have two requests for you.






*Id (Purpose), 0:01 ~ 0:06/0:07*
If the time I specified isn't possible, any other part of the song can work.







*OHSHC - Sakura Kiss, 0:10 ~ 0:15*

This section of the song should contain no lyrics.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ishipzalldathings Here is "01. Main Title - Xena Warrior Princess volume 1":

DEFDEF--
DED---zz

All the low notes.

@Daiya Here is "FLAME":

FECC--FE
CC--CD--

All the low notes.

@Josh0517 Here is "Saweetie & GALXARA - Sway With Me (from Birds of Prey: The Album) [Official Music Video]":

CDE-DC-F
F-E---zz

All the low notes. I couldn't put in any more of the song because the notes after that part include a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune.

@xaviervideoguy19 I've actually done "Whip It" before in my previous town tune thread:





__





						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Certainly, meggiewes! Please post a link to a sound file or a video with the song in it so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.  No problem! It took me a bit to decide on the part that would most likely sound the best. Here is...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




The built-in search function of this website isn't working correctly, but I have instructions for a workaround in the first post of this thread.

@bananacrossing Here is "SHINee ' Good Evening)' MV":

A---GE--
A-BC-BA-

Low E, all other notes high.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020

@Roro241 Here is "My Hero Academia Season 4 OST - Might+U『EP 13 Insert Song / Heroes Rising OST』":

F-GE---F
--DEDC--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Fruits Basket – Opening Theme – Again":

C-A---zz
A-G-GG--

Low C, high G and A.

@Unaware Here is "Id (Purpose) - Fire Emblem: Awakening":

ABCGD---
zzC-B---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "OHSHC- Sakura Kiss- full opening":

ED--EC--
ED--EC--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Josh0517

Thanks so much ^^


----------



## Daiya

Thank you so so much! You literally made my day Σ>―(〃°ω°〃)♡→


----------



## Ishipzalldathings

Thank you so much @kiwikenobi It is now my island tune! You are the best!


----------



## Unaware

You're a lifesaver, you've made my day  Thank you.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Can I have a Town Town based on "A Place to Call Home" from Final Fantasy 9 (the beginning of the song):


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Steampunk Mage Here is "01-A Place to Call Home-FFIX OST":

D--EF-G-
A---zzzz

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## Steampunk Mage

kiwikenobi said:


> @Steampunk Mage Here is "01-A Place to Call Home-FFIX OST":
> 
> D--EF-G-
> A---zzzz
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.


Thanks!


----------



## SamSS

Can you please do the first 5 seconds of this song~






thanks~


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SamSS Here is "[MV] ZICO _ Any song":

CGGCGG--
AGGBGG--

High G, all other notes low. This one was kind of tricky because it's in a jazzy key and jumps around a lot, but I hope it sounds all right to you. Let me know if you'd like me to try doing it differently, or a different part, or a different song.


----------



## Elveira

Hello, can I please request a town tune for the part starting at 1:10 to about 1:16 please? Thank you very much! 

Here's the link


----------



## Roro241

Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Elveira Here is "Re:Zero - Styx Helix (Ending) - Piano Tutorial - Easy Version":

EE-AG-ED
AG-DA-G-

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## Capella

could you do from 3:00 to 3:20





and 19 - 28 ^_^


----------



## lieryl

just rewatched this anime and found this song really nostalgic 






could you maybe do 1:01 - 1:08?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Capella Here is "Follow Me by Kay Hanley (Team Rose's Theme)":

B-G---C-
B-AB-G-E

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "For True Story (feat. Everett Bradley) - Second Sonic vs. Shadow Battle Theme from Sonic Adventure 2":

F-F-E-DB
-B---zzz

All the low notes.

@lieryl Here is "Ao Haru Ride - I Will by Chelsy (Piano Version) EP3 BGM | Piano Tutorial":

CFCAG--F
GAFEF---

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## bananacrossing

Thanks for doing my request~!


----------



## redsprings

Hey! Hoping I'm doing this right (not even sure it can be done) but could you possibly tune the chorus of this track starting at 0:50? Or however you want to do it. Whichever part, I'll take it; I love the entire song. I'd do it myself, but I'm not musically gifted.


----------



## lyssalane

hi!! i was hoping you could do this one. 






0:13-0:19 please!! i really appreciate it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@redsprings  Here is "Madame X (Lyric Video)":

D--GG---
zzGGAGFD

Low D, all other notes high.

@lyssalane Here is "Joshua Bassett - Common Sense (Official Lyrics Video)":

DC-B---A
-G----zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## redsprings

Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Pochama

Hi there I was hoping you could possibly do the chorus for mouserat's the pit :x


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Pochama Sorry, I'm not familiar with that song, so I don't know which part is the chorus. Please tell me which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll make it into a town/island tune for you.


----------



## lieryl

kiwikenobi said:


> @Capella Here is "Follow Me by Kay Hanley (Team Rose's Theme)":
> 
> B-G---C-
> B-AB-G-E
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "For True Story (feat. Everett Bradley) - Second Sonic vs. Shadow Battle Theme from Sonic Adventure 2":
> 
> F-F-E-DB
> -B---zzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @lieryl Here is "Ao Haru Ride - I Will by Chelsy (Piano Version) EP3 BGM | Piano Tutorial":
> 
> CFCAG--F
> GAFEF---
> 
> E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.



it sounds perfect, thank you so much!


----------



## Pochama

kiwikenobi said:


> @Pochama Sorry, I'm not familiar with that song, so I don't know which part is the chorus. Please tell me which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll make it into a town/island tune for you.


 Oh oops I'm so sorry I thought I had done so. 
Chorus is basically from 32-42 seconds in.


----------



## Yoshi007

Hello! Found this super awesome thread and made sure this song wasn't requested as requested!

*"Big Fishes at Emerald Coast" *from Sonic Adventure 2 (0:01-0:08) _or_ (0:01-0:04) if the first section is too long.





Anything is extremely appreciated!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Pochama Here is "Mouse Rat - The Pit (HQ)":

GC-B-AG-
GG---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Yoshi007 Here is "Big Fishes at Emerald Coast - Sonic Adventure [OST]":

A-G-G--C
--E---F-
GA-C--BA
G---zzzz

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high. To be really accurate, the F should be an F sharp, but that's not possible in a town/island tune, so this is as close as I could get. Also, as you can see, the part you asked for is about twice as long as a town/island tune is able to be, but I included all of it so you could pick whatever part you like, and if you want to remove some of the sustain lines - to fit in more notes, you can try that, just it will change the timing so the song will sound a little different.


----------



## Yoshi007

kiwikenobi said:


> @Yoshi007 Here is "Big Fishes at Emerald Coast - Sonic Adventure [OST]":
> 
> A-G-G--C
> --E---F-
> GA-C--BA
> G---zzzz
> 
> E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high. To be really accurate, the F should be an F sharp, but that's not possible in a town/island tune, so this is as close as I could get. Also, as you can see, the part you asked for is about twice as long as a town/island tune is able to be, but I included all of it so you could pick whatever part you like, and if you want to remove some of the sustain lines - to fit in more notes, you can try that, just it will change the timing so the song will sound a little different.



Just happened to look when you sent this, musta been gut instinct!
Thank you so much, I had a feeling that the part might of been a tad long or awkward to work with length wise but wasn't sure, but I was honestly so grateful with anything and then you gave everything! I just put it all through and it sounds great, I look forward to experimenting with it and deciding which section I like the most, thank you so so much! 

EDIT: I sectioned a bit I liked the most (the ending) and made some parts shorter and am completely satisfied. Thank you!


----------



## warmsunnyd

Hello! I would like this song: 




I'm not good with music, so I guess the first 3-5 seconds would be good for me! I really appreciate you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@warmsunnyd Here is "the wicker man ost-corn rigs":

GBFAEGDF
CEBDACG-

G, A, and B on the top line are high. D, E, and all notes on the bottom line are low.


----------



## Luella

I hope I searched for it correctly but I did not see if anyone else requested:

"Being Human" by Emily King from Steven Universe Future.

Being Human






Not a very long song but I was wondering if the sound between 00:18-00:25 was possible.

If this one isn't possible I have another song in mind to ask. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Luella I actually have done "Being Human" before, in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Lots of requests today! Please let me know I've missed anyone's request, and I'll make it as soon as I can. :)  Here is "The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack-02-Concerning Hobbits":  CDE---zE GD---zzz  High G, all other notes low.  And:  ABC---B- -GE---zz  Low E, all other notes high.  Here is...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But if you want a different part of that song done, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make a new town/island tune for you.


----------



## SpectrumCrow

Hello! I'd love to get Xayah & Rakan, the Rebel & the Charmer from League of Legends!






I'd adore to get 0:26 - 0:34 if possible, that or around 2:59 - 3:07 ish~ I'm not super musically inclined, so if that's too long you're welcome to cut it down to whatever you think would sound best!  Thank you very much! It's very kind of you


----------



## Luella

kiwikenobi said:


> @Luella I actually have done "Being Human" before, in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Lots of requests today! Please let me know I've missed anyone's request, and I'll make it as soon as I can. :)  Here is "The Fellowship of the Ring Soundtrack-02-Concerning Hobbits":  CDE---zE GD---zzz  High G, all other notes low.  And:  ABC---B- -GE---zz  Low E, all other notes high.  Here is...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want a different part of that song done, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make a new town/island tune for you.


Oh my bad for missing it!

If I'm reading it right they requested I think the beginning guitar sounds? I was wondering if the beginning couple of seconds when she starts singing is possible at the :18 mark.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SpectrumCrow Here is "Xayah & Rakan, the Rebel & the Charmer | Login Screen - League of Legends":

E-GA-A-C
B-GE---z

Low E, all other notes high.

@Luella Here is that part of "BEING HUMAN - Emily King (COMPLETE & CLEAN version)":

AABCA---
zzzzzzzz
AABCD-CB
-C-G---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The part you asked for is longer than can fit into one town tune, so I just wrote out the whole thing, so you can choose whichever part you like the most and use that, or you can try to make more notes fit into a town tune by removing sustain lines - and rests z, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different from the original.


----------



## Luella

It's great! I'll play around with it. Thanks so much.


----------



## SpectrumCrow

kiwikenobi said:


> @SpectrumCrow Here is "Xayah & Rakan, the Rebel & the Charmer | Login Screen - League of Legends":
> 
> E-GA-A-C
> B-GE---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Luella Here is that part of "BEING HUMAN - Emily King (COMPLETE & CLEAN version)":
> 
> AABCA---
> zzzzzzzz
> AABCD-CB
> -C-G---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The part you asked for is longer than can fit into one town tune, so I just wrote out the whole thing, so you can choose whichever part you like the most and use that, or you can try to make more notes fit into a town tune by removing sustain lines - and rests z, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different from the original.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## jeongitachi

Hi! I would like to request the song love line by twice. 
i would like from where the chorus starts at 0:36 to 0:42
thank you so much!!! <33
*



*


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jeongitachi Here is "TWICE -  LOVE LINE Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

CCDE-CBB
BBBCDBC-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## quinnetmoi

Hiya!
I’d really like part of The Hymn of Fayth, from FFX. It could be any part but the first 10 seconds or so are what I’m looking for if possible. Thank you so much for doing all of this!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@quinnetmoi Here is "Final Fantasy 10 Hymn of the Fayth":

D-F-E-G-
G-F-GAD-

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## JustALittleKiwi

Hello!
I have been watching your wonderful work for a while, and I wanted to ask you if you could help me convert this melody for my town, I tried several times, but I fail trying to do it.
Thanks in advance, I love your work!

"Coral sea (Pursued Journey) - Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea

0:15 - 0:21 (or 0:20, for the five seconds)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@JustALittleKiwi Here is "Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea OST - Coral Sea":

EFGAE---
D-A--BCD

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. I fit in as much of the song as I could while keeping the correct timing. If you want to fit in one last note, it would be another low E at the end, but you'd have to remove one of the sustain lines - to make it fit, which would change the timing and make the song sound different.


----------



## JustALittleKiwi

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## warmsunnyd

kiwikenobi said:


> @warmsunnyd Here is "the wicker man ost-corn rigs":
> 
> GBFAEGDF
> CEBDACG-
> 
> G, A, and B on the top line are high. D, E, and all notes on the bottom line are low.


Thank you so much!!!! It sounds perfect I'm so happy


----------



## kkristann

Thanks for doing this! I’d love to have the beginning of this song as my town theme


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kkristann Here is "Red Desert":

E--E--DC
---zzzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## kkristann

kiwikenobi said:


> @kkristann Here is "Red Desert":
> 
> E--E--DC
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kirbop

Hey, hope you're having a cool day! If it's alright, I'd love to request either the part from 0:38-0:40 or the bit at 1:36-1:39 from the song below!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kirbop Here is"Ragnarok Online OST 29: Be Nice 'n Easy":

DDD-EFE-
DA---zzz

All the low notes.

And:

EF-GF-EE
-EFGF-EC

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Soso-Deen

Hi! I know that you made a reply for NCT Dream’s Chewing gum before but it was for New Leaf and attempting that on Nee Horizons didn’t seem to be match (or I did it wrong!) I would appreciate if you could do one from the first three seconds for the first line of music and from 1:12-1:14 for the second line! Your work is awesome btw!
NCT DREAM - Chewing Gum


----------



## Kirbop

kiwikenobi said:


> @Kirbop Here is"Ragnarok Online OST 29: Be Nice 'n Easy":
> 
> DDD-EFE-
> DA---zzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> And:
> 
> EF-GF-EE
> -EFGF-EC
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thanks so much, this sounds fantastic!! ^^


----------



## smol

Hello, could you please do this: 



00:37 to 00:42
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Laureline

I don’t know if you’ve done this one. But would you be able to do from 0:28-1:06? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Soso-Deen Town tunes work exactly the same in New Horizons as in NewLeaf. So please try the town tune you wanted again, if it's one that I already did. And if it still isn't right, please let me know, and I'll make a new one for you.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

@smol Here is "A Beautiful Day In The Neighborhood - Opening Scene"

E-FGGGGG
GA-GF---

Low E, high G and A.

@Laureline Here is "★ Carrying You (Violin, Piano) | Laputa":

DEF--EF-
A-E---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Artist_580

If at all possible, I would like to see you make an island tune out of ths:





Preferably from 0:19 - 0:24.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Artist_580 Here is "SONIC UNLEASHED "ENDLESS POSSIBILITY" ANIMATED LYRICS (60fps)":

AAGFC--C
AAGFC---

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## rotceh

Could you please make a tune out of the first few seconds of 




Thanks much


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Hi! New around here and I need some help with a town tune.




From 0:21 to 0:26, roughly. I'm not sure if that'll fit, but I'm no good with town tunes. Thanks in advance if you can do this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rotceh Here isTwinleaf Town Daytime   Pokémon Diamond & Pearl Music Extended HD":

G-C-BC-D
E-GA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby Here is "Free Realms Music - Sanctuary":

E-G-E-A-
-C--G---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## aww

I would love a tune of Moonlight Sonata

And perhaps:


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

I wasn't expecting you to get back to me so fast! Thank you tons!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@aww Here is "Samurai Champloo - Shiki No Uta (HQ)":

C---D-C-
--E---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes.

Please post a link to the other song you requested and tell me which seconsd of it you'd like me to turn into a town/island tune for you, and I'll be happy to do that.


----------



## aww

The first few seconds!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@aww Here is "Moonlight Sonata":

A-D-E-A-
D-E-A-D-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## pppizzacat

Hello! Could you please make island tunes of these songs for me? 





 (0:03-0:08)





 (1:14-1:19)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@pppizzacat Here is "Arttu Wiskari - Tässäkö tää oli? (feat Leavings-orkesteri) (Virallinen musiikkivideo)":

C-CBA---
zzzFFEDC

All the low notes.

Here is "Arttu Wiskari - Avaimet käteen":

AAAGF-FE
-EEDC---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## EuIetta

dunno if it possible, but 0:57 - 1:00 of godzilla - eminem & juice wrld (blood on the dance floor, and on the louis v carpet).. i tried but don't have an ear for music LOL. ;o;




​


----------



## Stefu~

*Hi~*

Could you please make _SHINee - Ring Ding Dong_ from 0:17 to 0:21 if it's possible please ?


----------



## WanTjhen777

kiwikenobi said:


> @atlasanarchy Here is "Dethklok - Skyhunter":
> 
> D-EFA-G-
> A-CDA-G-
> 
> G and the first and last A are high, the second A and all other notes are low. The song actually contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. This was as close as I could get with all natural notes. The C should really be a C sharp for it to be 100% accurate, but unfortunately that's just not possible in Animal Crossing.
> 
> The part of "Metalocalypse - Pickles Rehab Song HQ [ReMastered] + Skyhunter" that you requested isn't entirely melodic because of how the singer sort of slides his voice down, hitting every note on the way and a lot of tones in between notes that aren't really notes, so there isn't any way to really recreate that accurately as a town/island tune. If there's a different part of the song you'd like me to try, just let me know.
> 
> @WanTjhen777  Here is "Pokémon Anime BGM - Lilycove City (2002~2005(AG)-M04)":
> 
> CBC---D-
> D---E-E-
> --D-D---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The timing of the original song means that the whole musical phrase can't fit into two lines, which is all town/island tunes have. So I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit in, but this will change the timing andmake the song sound different. So you can make it be however you like.



Thank you so much !
I did modify it a bit to include some additional details, but overall a solid creation


----------



## Lethalia

If you could make Weight of The World from 1:21 to 1:27, that'd be much appreciated~


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Euletta Here is "Godzilla (feat. Juice WRLD) [Official Audio]":

A---GFE-
F--GF-E-

Low E, all other notes high.

@Stefu~  Here is "SHINee 'Ring Ding Dong' MV":

G-GGg-gg
-gg-g-G-

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.

@Lethalia Here is "NieR:  Automata OST-The Weight of the World ENG Lyrics":

B-C-CBC-
G-G---zz

High G, low C and B.


----------



## pppizzacat

kiwikenobi said:


> @pppizzacat Here is "Arttu Wiskari - Tässäkö tää oli? (feat Leavings-orkesteri) (Virallinen musiikkivideo)":
> 
> C-CBA---
> zzzFFEDC
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Arttu Wiskari - Avaimet käteen":
> 
> AAAGF-FE
> -EEDC---
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'll just give this a little nudge so people can see it. Haven't had to do this yet with this thread, it's been so busy up until now. ^o^;>


----------



## petaI

hello!!
i'm requesting two bits that come from this song 




is it possible that you could try creating both the piano in the intro at 0:22 - 0:27 and the part at 2:48 - 2:52? tysm


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Senketsu Here is "Mr.Kitty - After Dark":

E-CE--A-
E-CE--A-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And:

AAAAAA--
AAAAAA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The second part you requested is someone speaking in monotone, rather than singing, so it's just the same note over and over. But if that's what you were expecting, then there it is. ^o^;>


----------



## Lethalia

> @Lethalia Here is "NieR:  Automata OST-The Weight of the World ENG Lyrics":
> 
> B-C-CBC-
> G-G---zz
> 
> High G, low C and B.


Thanks so much <33!


----------



## chesty

Hello there

I would like two bits from this video






One from 0:00 to 0:08 and the other from 0:09 to 0:14

I have already requested this years ago in the new leaf town tune maker topic but for some reason my original message disappeared so I'm requesting it again  Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@chesty Here is the song at the beginning of "Captain Comic : Full walkthrough (PC Version)," which is actually a song called "The Marines' Hymn":

EFGGGGGC
GEGGFDC-

E, D, and the last C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

And:

EFGGGGGC
GEGGABC-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## chesty

kiwikenobi said:


> which is actually a song called "The Marines' Hymn"









thanks!


----------



## Fye

Thank you for doing this!
I've got a request from part of the NL soundtrack, and it looks like it hasn't been done yet =)

Its from a piano cover of The Roost, from 3:00-3:07. Its a bit long but I'm hoping it can be shortened / sped up a bit to work? And I'm just talking about the piano in the foreground (not sure if that makes sense )


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DoeReMi If you mean the music that plays in the Roost in other Animal Crossing games, like this:











Then here is "The Roost":

EGCD-A--
-CB--ABC

Low E, all other notes high. I had to change the timing a lot to make all of the notes you wanted fit. You can change the timing to be different if you'd like by moving the sustain lines - around.


----------



## Ratnomsu

Hi I was wondering if possible to make a town tune of these 2 songs


----------



## Magus

Hello there ! Thank you very much for doing this, could you make a town tune for this theme please ?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ratnomsu Here is "01. Hello":

G-A-E---
G---E---

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Gakuen Alice Opening 1 - Pika Pika No Taiyo w/Lyrics":

CBCG-GAB
CBCG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Magus Here is "26-Terra's Theme-FFVI OST":

ABCEC---
BAB---E-

Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


----------



## Ratnomsu

kiwikenobi said:


> @Ratnomsu Here is "01. Hello":
> 
> G-A-E---
> G---E---
> 
> Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Gakuen Alice Opening 1 - Pika Pika No Taiyo w/Lyrics":
> 
> CBCG-GAB
> CBCG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Magus Here is "26-Terra's Theme-FFVI OST":
> 
> ABCEC---
> BAB---E-
> 
> Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.



thank you <3


----------



## Fye

kiwikenobi said:


> Then here is "The Roost":
> 
> EGCD-A--
> -CB--ABC
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I had to change the timing a lot to make all of the notes you wanted fit. You can change the timing to be different if you'd like by moving the sustain lines - around.


Yes that's the one! Thank you!


----------



## punchtig3r

Hi there! Could you do these two songs:




Yasuha - Flyday Chinatown (0:19-0:23 on the lyrics "It's so flyday / Flyday Chinatown)





Toshifumi Hinata - Passage (1:10-1:17)


----------



## davemensch

Hey there, kiwikenobi! Could I get a town tune made of the opening of this song? 




I believe it's the same melody as the part from roughly :18-:26 of this song as well: 




I'll trust you to work out the ideal tempo! Thank you so much for offering this service!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@punchtig3r Here is "Yasuha - Flyday Chinatown":

A---G-F-
EFECA---

G and the first A are high, last A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Toshifumi Hinata-Passage":

A-E-F-CD
----F-E-
-CA---zz

All the low notes. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune with the correct timing, so I made it be three lines long. You can shorten it however you like by removing sustain lines - to fit more notes into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@davemensch Here is "[HQ] Chrono Cross OST - 36 - Chronomantique":

GADGA---
zzzFE---

Second G and second A are high, first G, first A, and E are low.


----------



## davemensch

kiwikenobi said:


> @punchtig3r Here is "Yasuha - Flyday Chinatown":
> 
> A---G-F-
> EFECA---
> 
> G and the first A are high, last A and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Toshifumi Hinata-Passage":
> 
> A-E-F-CD
> ----F-E-
> -CA---zz
> 
> All the low notes. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune with the correct timing, so I made it be three lines long. You can shorten it however you like by removing sustain lines - to fit more notes into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.
> 
> @davemensch Here is "[HQ] Chrono Cross OST - 36 - Chronomantique":
> 
> GADGA---
> zzzFE---
> 
> Second G and second A are high, first G, first A, and E are low.


Sounds great-- thanks again!


----------



## punchtig3r

kiwikenobi said:


> @punchtig3r Here is "Yasuha - Flyday Chinatown":
> 
> A---G-F-
> EFECA---
> 
> G and the first A are high, last A and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Toshifumi Hinata-Passage":
> 
> A-E-F-CD
> ----F-E-
> -CA---zz
> 
> All the low notes. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune with the correct timing, so I made it be three lines long. You can shorten it however you like by removing sustain lines - to fit more notes into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.
> 
> @davemensch Here is "[HQ] Chrono Cross OST - 36 - Chronomantique":
> 
> GADGA---
> zzzFE---
> 
> Second G and second A are high, first G, first A, and E are low.


thank you so much, these sound perfect! ^v^


----------



## Sarahgase

I've made an account solely for the purpose to ask for these... T/T

Please...

Page: (from 1:17) 




Not by the moon: (from 1:00) 




Pray: (from 1:03) 





All of them are by Got7 (leaving the name to make the search easier  )

Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sarahgase Here is "GOT7 - PAGE (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han)":

GGCGC---
GGCGC---

Low C, high G.

Here is "GOT7 "NOT BY THE MOON" M/V":

E-EEEEF-
D--DFE--

All the low notes.

Here is "GOT7 - 'PRAY' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

DDDF-D--
DDDE-C--

All the low notes.


----------



## Magus

kiwikenobi said:


> @Magus Here is "26-Terra's Theme-FFVI OST":
> 
> ABCEC---
> BAB---E-
> 
> Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


Thanks so much !



davemensch said:


> Hey there, kiwikenobi! Could I get a town tune made of the opening of this song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's the same melody as the part from roughly :18-:26 of this song as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trust you to work out the ideal tempo! Thank you so much for offering this service!


Gosh I LOVE this game


----------



## Climbintospace

Hey there, I tried searching for this tune, but it doesn't seem to exist yet, so I really hope I didn't mess this up.
I would love this tune:





Gwyn Lord of Cinder from the Dark Souls OST. Basically the melody from the start until around 0:07

I will be forever grateful, if you can help me out there :> I tried to do it myself before, but the restriction in notes in the game makes it kinda hard.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Climbintospace Here is "Gwyn, Lord of Cinder - Dark Souls Soundtrack":

E-D-A---
E-D-G---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## grrrolf

Could you do as much as you can fit of 0:21-0:28 of Her Sweet Kiss from the Witcher?


----------



## Sittin

Hi, I would love this tune 

Tune Song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@grrrolf Here is "HER SWEET KISS (Instrumental Version) - Official Soundtrack Music - THE WITCHER (OST) | Jaskier Song":

D--FGAG-
-AG-D---

Low D, all other notes high.

@Sittin Here is "Selena Gomez - Souvenir (Lyric Video)":

EFEDE-A-
EFEDE---

All the low notes.


----------



## Shouja

Hi I had searched to see if it was possible that you attempted this song, but have not found it. I would love to see which you think is a better section to convert from the song letting go by Potsu. 



I was thinking the opening at about 40 seconds in or the beginning the saxophone at 2:36. That if if this song would even convert well! Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Shouja Here is "potsu - letting go":

A--G---z
zzC-BGE-

Low E, all other notes high. This is a very tricky song because it's in a jazzy key and has jazzy timing. I had to leave a note out because it couldn't be included using all natural notes. This was about as close as I could get.


----------



## Meira

May I request the beginning of this soundtrack?
Westworld S3 - Wicked Games - Ramin Djawadi


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Meira Here is "Westworld S3 - Wicked Games - Ramin Djawadi (Official Video)":

ABE-B---
E--EB---

Low E, high B and A.


----------



## Stacyfaith

Hi, would it be possible to create the timestamp 0:23-0:26 from here? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stacyfaith Here is "[OST] Dragon Quest XI - CD1-06 - Ole! Sylvando! (Symphonic Suite Dragon Quest XI)":

G--AB--C
--B---zz

Second B is high, first B and all other notes are low. 
The song isn't quite accurate because, while the notes are all able to be recreated using all natural notes, the range of town/island tunes doesn't allow for the big jump from the first few lower notes to the high note at the end while using the correct combination of natural notes to make it sound right. It's exactly half a step off, which is the smallest amount it could be off by. ^o^;>
So I had to fudge it a little with the C, which really needs to be a C sharp to be accurate, but that's not possible in a town tune.

Alternately, I could forgo the octave jump and just play the lower note again, like this:

F--GA--B
--A---zz

All the high notes.
So you can use whichever you prefer, or if you'd like me to try a different song, just let me know.


----------



## Altan

Can you convert this from second 13 please?


----------



## Mairen

from :32-:38 please!

Gosh this was a difficult decision. I almost went with something from chrono trigger or chrono cross because those games have fantastic soundtracks. Also played around with some other ghibli melodies, but decided to go with this classic for now. If you have any trouble with this, please let me know. I have plenty of other options I was considering. Thank you ahead of time for this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Altan Here is "Pokemon Sun & Moon -  Team Skull Leader Guzma Battle Music (HQ)":

AA-AA-A-
-AA-A-A-

High or low A will work.

@Mairen  Here is ""Path of The Wind" by Joe Hisaishi":

DFG-GAF-
DFG-GCA-

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Mairen

Thank you so so much for this. I know in your first post, you stated that a 'thank you' is enough, but do you accept tips at all for this? I am so very grateful that you were able to compose that tune so accurately for me, it's brought me so much joy!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mairen  I mean, I certainly can't stop you if you send me TBT, but it's not required at all. I'm happy that the tune I made made you happy.


----------



## Stacyfaith

kiwikenobi said:


> @Stacyfaith Here is "[OST] Dragon Quest XI - CD1-06 - Ole! Sylvando! (Symphonic Suite Dragon Quest XI)":
> 
> G--AB--C
> --B---zz
> 
> Second B is high, first B and all other notes are low.
> The song isn't quite accurate because, while the notes are all able to be recreated using all natural notes, the range of town/island tunes doesn't allow for the big jump from the first few lower notes to the high note at the end while using the correct combination of natural notes to make it sound right. It's exactly half a step off, which is the smallest amount it could be off by. ^o^;>
> So I had to fudge it a little with the C, which really needs to be a C sharp to be accurate, but that's not possible in a town tune.
> 
> Alternately, I could forgo the octave jump and just play the lower note again, like this:
> 
> F--GA--B
> --A---zz
> 
> All the high notes.
> So you can use whichever you prefer, or if you'd like me to try a different song, just let me know.



Yeah the song is quite fast and the notes are high - it's a bit complicated.    But I just did
G--AB--C
--B---C-
and I love it! Thank you!


----------



## dreamfighter

Hello! I have a couple requests for Perfume songs!
I was wondering if you could do Houseki no Ame, starting where the vocals jump in at 0:21 - 0:25 (or however much can be fit in)





And the other one was Secret Secret, starting from 0:43 - 0:46 (or however much can be fit in)





It's so awesome that you do these requests for people- thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dreamfighter Here is "[MV] Perfume (Houseki no Ame)":

C---G--F
G-F-F---

All the high notes.

Here is "Secret Secret":

CDF-FFGF
-F---zzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## dreamfighter

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CaityBee

Hi! I saw you did Peaky Blinders but it doesn’t sound like it when I put it in my town tune (probably doing it wrong lol) could you do 00:20-00:27 or 00:50-1:03 from this song


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Thanks for all of your hard work!

Can you help me make a tune for this video below? The starting time stamp included in the YouTube link.


----------



## Victor_Viper

Hello! I was wondering if you could get the opening notes to FFXIV's "Solid" (the Ishgardian Day Theme).






As well as perhaps the first few notes for "Challenger 1985" from Gradius.






Thank you so very much in advance!


----------



## Glaceonmerlins

Hello!! I was wondering if you could do the explodetorium theme from shovel knight around 0:39 to 0:42 



 thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CaityBee  Here is "Peaky Blinders Theme Song":

EFGGG-G-
GGG-GGG-

Low E, high G.

@yatsushiro Here is "PROMARETHEME - Promare OST - Hiroyuki Sawano":

DCA-GF--
DCA-GF--

Low C and D, high G and A.

@Victor_Viper Here is "FFXIV OST Ishgard Day Theme ( Solid )":

F---zzCF
G---E---

High G, low E and C.

Here is "Gradius (NES) Music - Stage 1 Challenger 1985":

D-DGCB-G
DFF---zz

First two D's are low, last D and all other notes are high.

@Glaceonmerlins Here is "Flowers of Antimony (The Explodatorium) - Shovel Knight [OST]":

G--FGFGA
BABDF---

Unfortunately, that part of the song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. This was as close as I could get. Though I could have done it a couple of different ways, this one sounded the closest to me. Other options include using the C instead of the D, since the note it really needs to be is C sharp, which is in between C and D.

Incidentally, I love Plague Knight, he's easily my favorite member of the Order of No Quarter.


----------



## Victor_Viper

Thanks a ton. This also gives me a few ideas on how to modify that tune to squeeze a bit more of it in. I'll share it after I play around with it and get home from work.


----------



## CaityBee

kiwikenobi said:


> @CaityBee  Here is "Peaky Blinders Theme Song":
> 
> EFGGG-G-
> GGG-GGG-
> 
> Low E, high G.
> 
> @yatsushiro Here is "PROMARETHEME - Promare OST - Hiroyuki Sawano":
> 
> DCA-GF--
> DCA-GF--
> 
> Low C and D, high G and A.
> 
> @Victor_Viper Here is "FFXIV OST Ishgard Day Theme ( Solid )":
> 
> F---zzCF
> G---E---
> 
> High G, low E and C.
> 
> Here is "Gradius (NES) Music - Stage 1 Challenger 1985":
> 
> D-DGCB-G
> DFF---zz
> 
> First two D's are low, last D and all other notes are high.
> 
> @Glaceonmerlins Here is "Flowers of Antimony (The Explodatorium) - Shovel Knight [OST]":
> 
> G--FGFGA
> BABDF---
> 
> Unfortunately, that part of the song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. This was as close as I could get. Though I could have done it a couple of different ways, this one sounded the closest to me. Other options include using the C instead of the D, since the note it really needs to be is C sharp, which is in between C and D.
> 
> Incidentally, I love Plague Knight, he's easily my favorite member of the Order of No Quarter.


Ok I’m so friggin happy. Especially hearing Isabelle sing it!!  Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Hi, I'm looking for the opening from Sunday Morning by the Velvet Underground (first 5 seconds from the video):

Sunday Morning

The key might be a little problematic, so if it's not a good candidate, I understand. Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ANC Here is "Velvet Underground-"Sunday Morning" from "Velvet Underground and Nico" LP":

ACA-FCF-
ACA-FCF-

Second and fourth A are high, first and third A and all other notes are low. I wasn't able to do the second part where it changes key, so I just repeated the first part. If you want me to do something else, just let me know.


----------



## Nicolette

Thank you so much for doing this for everyone!

My request is just the beginning of this song: 



Hopefully the piano keys in the video make it a little easier on you


----------



## fr0tch

I have been trying desperately to make a tune for the first seven seconds of this song. If its possible to do the first 14 seconds that would be perfect but honestly anything in between would be amazing.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nicolette Here is "Berserk - Guts Theme [Synthesia]":

GDGA---z
GDGA---z

D and the first and third G are low, A and the second and fourth G are high.

@fr0tch Here is "The Front Bottoms: Ocean (Official Audio)":

G-B-E-D-
G-B-E-G-

Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low.


----------



## fr0tch

@fr0tch Here is "The Front Bottoms: Ocean (Official Audio)":

G-B-E-D-
G-B-E-G-

Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much that is perfect!


----------



## cringeboix

Could you do this one 



 between 0:49-0:57? I tried to make it myself, but I'm just not skilled.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cringeboix Here is "Hold Me Now(Steven Universe Future)":

C-C-AGF-
C-C-AGF-

All the high notes.


----------



## Nire_Moyer

Hi! I was wondering if you could do the beginning of BANG! by AJR??? I've been looking everywhere for it but I can't find it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nire_Moyer Please post a link to the song so I can hear it, and please be sure to read all of the rules in the first post of this thread so that your request has all of the information I need to make it into an island tune for you.


----------



## Nire_Moyer

Sorry! I'm still new haha! But I would like the beginning of the song, however much you can do!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nire_Moyer Here is "AJR - BANG! (Official Video)":

AzzzEzzz
AzzEzECz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## KLauro321

Hi! Could you do “You’ve Got A Friend In Me”? Start at 0:12! If that doesn’t sound great just do the opening from 0:00 to 0:07 thank you!!


----------



## cgrieve

Hi! Thanks so much for making these tunes! I see you have a tune for the intro to Blinding Lights by The Weeknd, but I was wondering if you could make one from 1:02 - 1:07 (ooh, I'm blinded by the lights). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shouja

I am so sorry it took me this long to check back, Thank you so much for the help with this. I absolutely love how it sounds and understand that from the moment I thought of this song that it would be impossible for me to get it to sound remotely good.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@KLauro321 I've attempted "You've Got a Friend In Me" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But it was for the very beginning and wasn't able to be very accurate. So here is the part at about 0:11 when the singing starts, which I believe is the other part you asked for:

EGEA-GC-
ACAC-AG-

E and the first C are low, the last two C's and all other notes are high.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

@cgrieve Here is "The Weeknd - Blinding Lights (Lyrics)":

G---zzzA
GFFDFD--

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Trashlord

Hi! I was wondering if you could try figuring out this part from In a week by Hozier, specifically the part that goes from 1:36-1:45 in the video. I think it'd make a pretty town tune.


----------



## ARecluse

Hi! Can you do 0:10-0:15 from Success from END ROLL? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Whynotjesse

AJR - Burn The House Down 2:01-2:05

Please!


----------



## Moonliet

I've been searching for any To The Moon town tune for a long time, I don't know why I never thought to ask to have one made! If you can do it I would appreciate it very much!

I forgot to specify a timestamp - if you could make one out of any part of the video I linked that would be fine


----------



## Strong Badam

Hi there, I'd love this song (Trogdor) for an island tune.




From seconds 0-3, from the beginning to when the guitar riff repeats.

I searched via google as the OP indicates and didn't find this one, hopefully I am in fact the first to request this.
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Trashlord Here is "In a Week":

C-CCDEF-
--zzA-EF
ECD---zz

High A, all other notes low. The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it three lines long to fit all of it. You can try removing sustain lines - or rests z to fit more notes in, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@ARecluse Here is "Success [ END ROLL OST ]":

B---DGB-
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

@Whynotjesse Here is "AJR - Burn The House Down [Official Video]":

E--GAGAC
E--C-AG-

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.

@Moonliet Here is "For River - Piano (Johnny's Version)":

DEDEDEDE
DEDCDEFE

All the low notes.

@Strong Badam Here is "Trogdor":

E-C-EEB-
EECEBEAB

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## punkyeen

Thank you so much for doing this!! If possible could you do the part at around 47 seconds?





If not could you maybe do this instead? (around 54 seconds!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@punkyeen Here is "No Below - Speedy Ortiz [Life is Strange: Before the Storm]  w/ Visualizer":

EG-AB--B
CBAGEGB-

E and the last B are low, all other B's and notes are high.

Here is "girl in red - we fell in love in october":

CB--CB--
CB--D-B-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## punkyeen

kiwikenobi said:


> @punkyeen Here is "No Below - Speedy Ortiz [Life is Strange: Before the Storm]  w/ Visualizer":
> 
> EG-AB--B
> CBAGEGB-
> 
> E and the last B are low, all other B's and notes are high.


Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@punkyeen I edited in your second request after you posted, just making sure you saw I did both of them.


----------



## punkyeen

kiwikenobi said:


> @punkyeen I edited in your second request after you posted, just making sure you saw I did both of them.


Just saw!! Thank you so much these are perfect ❤


----------



## Melonyy

Hi, I was wondering if you could do this song?


Spoiler



1:32-1:38


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MayorMelony The videos you linked are cropped in such a way that I'm not able to scroll through them to repeat the part of the song that you want made into an island tune. Please provide normal Youtube links and tell me which seconds the parts you want play during for each video, and I'll be happy to turn them into tunes for you. As they are, it's too difficult for me to hear them.


----------



## kattzy

I was wondering if I could get the main melody that starts at :44 and ends at 1:02, I know not the full thing would fit but maybe hearing it all could help you arrange it better?
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kattzy Here is "TES V Skyrim Soundtrack - The Streets of Whiterun":

C-E---D-
--C-B-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kattzy

kiwikenobi said:


> @kattzy Here is "TES V Skyrim Soundtrack - The Streets of Whiterun":
> 
> C-E---D-
> --C-B-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thanks! Am I allowed to post another one or is there a cooldown?


----------



## Melonyy

kiwikenobi said:


> @MayorMelony The videos you linked are cropped in such a way that I'm not able to scroll through them to repeat the part of the song that you want made into an island tune. Please provide normal Youtube links and tell me which seconds the parts you want play during for each video, and I'll be happy to turn them into tunes for you. As they are, it's too difficult for me to hear them.


Sorry about that, I edited post


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kattzy The limit I wrote in the rules in the first post is three tunes per day. You've only asked for one, so you can ask for two more today, and three more tomorrow and every day after that if you want. 

@MayorMelony Here is "DA ZHUANG  WO MEN BU YI YANG":

E-DB-D-D
D-BCB--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Melonyy

kiwikenobi said:


> @MayorMelony Here is "DA ZHUANG  WO MEN BU YI YANG":
> 
> E-DB-D-D
> D-BCB--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



 Thank you!


----------



## Silh

Hello! Could u do this song?





from like :04-:13 or shorter if needed! ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Silh Here is "One Piece - Overtaken 720p HD":

AzAzGzzz
GEACzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Silh

kiwikenobi said:


> @Silh Here is "One Piece - Overtaken 720p HD":
> 
> AzAzGzzz
> GEACzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


ty! ^^


----------



## ughrora

If it's possible, anything between 00:50 and 01:00 would be great, but I'm also perfectly fine with any other part of the song! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ughrora Here is "Siouxsie And The Banshees - Spellbound":

DG-AE-D-
FFFFFFFF

Low D and E, high A and G. It's kind of in an awkward part of the song, since it repeats the same note a lot. If you narrow it down a little more--just 2-5 seconds instead of 10--perhaps I can start at a different part so that it doesn't end so abruptly.


----------



## randib82

In your eyes - Peter Gabriel 
The chorus starts at 1:34


----------



## K33m

Hiii! I was wondering if you are able to do this song from NieR as well!






Preferably starting from 0:19. But if it can’t work any part of the song can do! The whole beginning is good haha.


----------



## Moonliet

kiwikenobi said:


> @Moonliet Here is "For River - Piano (Johnny's Version)":
> 
> DEDEDEDE
> DEDCDEFE
> 
> All the low notes.



I've just tested it in game and it sounds perfect. Thank you so, so much


----------



## kingofspades

could you make the beginning melody of this song please? jusg the first 5 second of the beginning is fine if you can, thank you

Ra*bits - Joyful Box (Ensemble Stars)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@randib82 Here is "Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes":

C-B-A--A
AGBGG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@K33m Here is "Nier Automata Official Soundtrack (OST) 03 - Peaceful Sleep":

D-A-E---
C---zzzz

High A, all other notes low.

@kingofspades Here is "Joyful×Box - Ra*bits (romanji ; color-coded)":

DCAGFFDC
DG-G---z

Second C and the last two D's are low, first D and C and all other notes are high.


----------



## randib82

kiwikenobi said:


> @randib82 Here is "Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes":
> 
> C-B-A--A
> AGBGG---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @K33m Here is "Nier Automata Official Soundtrack (OST) 03 - Peaceful Sleep":
> 
> D-A-E---
> C---zzzz
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> @kingofspades Here is "Joyful×Box - Ra*bits (romanji ; color-coded)":
> 
> DCAGFFDC
> DG-G---z
> 
> Second C and the last two D's are low, first D and C and all other notes are high.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## GuinevereRose

Hi! Can I please have 0:05 to 0:07 of this please? Thank you in advance <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@GuinevereRose Here is "Dance 2 polka - Harvest Moon: Back to Nature OST":

GC-GFEDC
BCDBCAG-

All the low notes.


----------



## GuinevereRose

kiwikenobi said:


> @GuinevereRose Here is "Dance 2 polka - Harvest Moon: Back to Nature OST":
> 
> GC-GFEDC
> BCDBCAG-
> 
> All the low notes.



AHhh it's perfect, thank you


----------



## taylorrenae

I’m so glad I found this  Whenever you’re available, could you make one for the first 8 seconds of this song, Duck is Lord from Firebringer? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@taylorrenae Here is "Duck is Lord":

FFG---zz
FFG---zz

High G.


----------



## taylorrenae

kiwikenobi said:


> @taylorrenae Here is "Duck is Lord":
> 
> FFG---zz
> FFG---zz
> 
> High G.


Thank you so much!


----------



## millie-charlotte

hey! if it’s alright,i’d like to request ‘miroh’ by straykids from 1:21 - 1:28 thanks!


----------



## honeyflux

hey thank u so much for doing this! the beginning of the song or the part he whistles i would love as my island tune 0:00-0:15


----------



## Boodle

Hey there!

I was wondering if I could requests tunes from these songs here:





Last Exile - To the race (0:00-0:10)





Maplestory (Ereve) - Raindrop flower (0:08-0:17)





Maplestory (Ellinia) - Missing you (0:03-0:10)

Thank you! ❤


----------



## xerrife

Hi! I've google searched but couldn't find any Spice Girls tune... could you make these?

Say You'll Be There




From 0:14 to 0:22

Wannabe




From 1:28 to 1:38

thank you


----------



## Leeloo55

Hi there! Is it possible to make a tune for K.K. Samba? It’s my favorite Animal Crossing song ever...

I’d just be looking for the first section of the song, and I didn’t find it using your search advice. I’m interested in seconds 4 to 12 in this video, though I know that may be too long to fit entirely...





I’ve been trying to write it myself in Resident Services, but I’m terrible! I’m sorry if you already did it and I missed it!

Thank you so much,
Sela


----------



## Matheo

Hi, please I need this ost in melody Good King Moggle Mog XII from sec 18 to sec 23 or 24.


----------



## vanilllasalt

Hi, could you make tunes for these two songs?




at 2:30 - 2:36




at 1:22 - 1:28
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@honeyflux Here is "Camilo - Medialuna":

C---B---
A---GAG-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Boodle Here is "Last Exile OST1 - To the race":

G-D-G-A-
B-ABC---

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ereve: Raindrop Flower":

E---GC-E
F-GE-B-

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ellinia: Missing You":

E---zDEG
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

@xerrife Here is "Spice Girls - Say You'll Be There":

A-E-G-DC
-A---zzz

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Spice Girls - Wannabe":

GGGAGE-C
DDDCE---

High G and A, all other notes low.

@Leeloo55 Here is "K.K. Samba":

EFGC---C
CBA-F---

High G, all other notes low.

@Matheo Here is "[Piano Solo] Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn ~ 'Good King Moggle Mog XII'":

E-F-EDCD
E-F-E---

All the low notes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

@VanillaSalt Here is "Eir Aoi - Sanbika":

F--EE---
G-F-E-C-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Kill la Kill [Satsuki Kiryuin Theme | Kiryuu G@ KiLL]":

G---D--F
E---zzzz

All the low notes. I couldn't include any notes after that part because the very next note is a half step note, and the most half-step notes a town tune can handle in a row is one, and F to E is already a half-step, so I can't do another one.


----------



## Leeloo55

Thank you SO much for doing this! You’re fabulous!
If you ever need help from a random forum member, please call on me...


----------



## little10

I'm so glad I found you!! Thank you so much! Can I request these 3? 

My Hero Academia OP: The Day by PornoGraffitti




1:13 - 1:18 (if too long then until 1:15)

My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon




0:01 - 0:05 (It was hard marking the first part but basically when the title appears; it's more towards 0:02)
Also same song 0:48 - 0:52


Thank you again!!


----------



## Wolfy74

If possible I like an oldie but, a goodie....
As Time goes by 
0:00 - 0:23





Many Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## xerrife

kiwikenobi said:


> @xerrife Here is "Spice Girls - Say You'll Be There":
> 
> A-E-G-DC
> -A---zzz
> 
> G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Spice Girls - Wannabe":
> 
> GGGAGE-C
> DDDCE---
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.



this is great! thank you very much


----------



## Misha

This is so kind! I'm pretty terrible at making these myself.

I'd love to use a bit from this as my town tune. The theme plays immediately till like 30 seconds in and then basically repeats, so any of the bits from that would be lovely.





I don't know if it works with the notes that are in animal crossing, otherwise you could try the opening theme ( 



 ), but I prefer the one I posted above.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@little10 Here is "Boku no Hero Academia OP 1 but it's the best":

AA-E-C--
DD-F-E--

All the low notes.

Here is "My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon":

GGGAGFE-
EEEFEDC-

High G and A, all other notes low.

@Wolfy74 Here is "FRANK SINATRA - As Time Goes By":

EFEDCD--
EGFEDE--

High G, all other notes low.

@Misha Here is "North & South Soundtrack (BBC 2004) Track 03 - Thornton's Walk":

FEFD-C-A
-E---zzz

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## Misha

kiwikenobi said:


> @Misha Here is "North & South Soundtrack (BBC 2004) Track 03 - Thornton's Walk":
> 
> FEFD-C-A
> -E---zzz
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.



Thank you <3


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby

Hi again! 




Do you think you'd be able to do this? From 0:06 to 0:11, roughly. Thanks much in advance if so!


----------



## nelyri

Hello! Thank you so much for taking your time to do this.




 - Yesterdays Feeling by The Used
Do you think you can create the very beginning of the song?


----------



## Vanillite

Hi Kiwikenobi!  I hope you're well! I'd like to make a request! Softly by Clairo.






Anything within the first 8-ish seconds would be wonderful; I just really like the base beat that is used throughout the song   Thank you!


----------



## sarahshrute

heyo if it’s not too much trouble i got three songs. 

the office theme song : 




autumn leaves - frank sinatra (0:44) : 




watermelon sugar - harry styles (intro or chorus whichever you can do) : 




thank you for having this thread you’re a saint !!


----------



## CodyYuki

If you don't mind bothering with this one,
Oneshot's Little cat feet, The intro of the song, or 0:00


----------



## little10

kiwikenobi said:


> @little10 Here is "Boku no Hero Academia OP 1 but it's the best":
> 
> AA-E-C--
> DD-F-E--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon":
> 
> GGGAGFE-
> EEEFEDC-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.



Ahh thank you so much!!! 
Can you do another part from the same song?


My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon




0:48 - 0:52

Thank you again!!


----------



## Zeth Hawkins

Already tried making this tune, but I'd love to hear your version of it.

2:14-2:20


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby Here is "Free Realms Music - Shrouded Glade":

CDEEFGAB
CG---zzz

First C, D, and E are low. Second C and all other notes are high.

@nelyri Here is "The Used - Yesterdays Feelings (Lyrics)":

G-GFGGG-
G-GFGGG-

High G.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

@Vanillite Unfortunately the beginning of "Clairo - Softly" cannot be recreated as a town tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song.

@sarahshrute Here is "The Office Theme Song":

DGD--GDG
DGD---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Frank Sinatra - Autumn Leaves":

ABCF---z
GABEE---

All the low notes.

Here is "Watermelon Sugar":

ACDDC---
DCDEDC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@CodyYuki Here is "OneShot OST - On Little Cat Feet Extended":

CCGCDCGC
CCGCDCGC

High G, low D and C. The song was really hard for me to figure out because it's kind of all over the place and not especially melodic. If you'd like me to try a different song, please let me know.

@little10 Here is "My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon":

CAGFE-FG
FA-F-G-F

Low C and E, high G and A.

@Zeth Hawkins Here is "Makai Kingdom OST: Quiet Tension":

F-E-C-E-
--zzDED-

All the low notes.


----------



## SourDeez

This is awesome !




Love an old rap beat like next episode by Dre
From 11sec, to 16sec, in video

Or 




From 40sec to 49sec


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SourDeez Here is "Dr. Dre ft. Snoop Dogg, Kurupt, Nate Dogg - The Next Episode (Official Video)":

DDEEF---
zF-FFFEE

All the low notes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

Here is "Dr. Dre - The Watcher [HD]":

CCGCCC--
CCDCCC--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## SugarMage

Hihi! Could I make another request please?




Anywhere around the 4-10 second mark!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SugarMage Here is "Across the stars/John Williams [Music Box] (Film "Star Wars: Episode II – Attack of the Clones" BGM)":

GFEF--D-
-FEDE--C

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## SugarMage

kiwikenobi said:


> @SugarMage Here is "Across the stars/John Williams [Music Box] (Film "Star Wars: Episode II – Attack of the Clones" BGM)":
> 
> GFEF--D-
> -FEDE--C
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thank you! <3


----------



## Wolfy74

Just wanted to say thank you. Love how the song came out.


kiwikenobi said:


> @little10 Here is "Boku no Hero Academia OP 1 but it's the best":
> 
> AA-E-C--
> DD-F-E--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon":
> 
> GGGAGFE-
> EEEFEDC-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> @Wolfy74 Here is "FRANK SINATRA - As Time Goes By":
> 
> EFEDCD--
> EGFEDE--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @Misha Here is "North & South Soundtrack (BBC 2004) Track 03 - Thornton's Walk":
> 
> FEFD-C-A
> -E---zzz
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.


Thank you very much it is perfect!!!!


----------



## rachelmvy

Hey! Thanks so much for doing this






I was wondering if you could start anywhere from 0:14 and then forward!


----------



## saturnsama

Hi there! Can you do these as well?

Got7 - You Calling my Name





The chorus (2:05 to 2:09)

Yubin - Lady





The beginning part ( :01 to :08)

Anri - Driving my Love





The chorus (1:05 to 1:11)

Thank you so much for all of your work!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rachelmvy Here is "Henesys Music Maplestory":

EzEEEFzG
zGFzEzzz

G is high. E is low.

@saturnsama Here is "GOT7 "(You Calling My Name)" M/V":

A-B-C-G-
FFFED---

Low E and D, all other notes high.

Here is "Yubin - Lady":

EGAEG-A-
EGAGC-A-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Anri - Driving My Love":

D-EE-E--
D-EED-EE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## senzubean

hi again!! I would like to see if I can get the hook/chorus of So Disfunktional by Bobby Proud

the basic part i want loops over and over starting at 0:28. thank youuuu


----------



## kiwikenobi

@senzubean Here is "The Proud Family So Dysfunctional":

GB---zBA
GA---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## little10

kiwikenobi said:


> @little10 Here is "My Hero Academia OP: Star maker by Kana-Boon":
> 
> CAGFE-FG
> FA-F-G-F
> 
> Low C and E, high G and A.



Ah thank you!!! This is perfect!


----------



## senzubean

kiwikenobi said:


> @senzubean Here is "The Proud Family So Dysfunctional":
> 
> GB---zBA
> GA---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.




So I was building on this a bit, I felt like it was missing the first part of the beats. any ideas on how to get this to flow better?

GGB - - BAz
GAzzCDBG


----------



## kiwikenobi

@senzubean To redo that part of the song while including more of the notes by sacrificing the timing, it looks like this:

AA-D--DC
BC--ABCB

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. To make it sound more like the original song, you'd have to include more sustain lines - or rests z to make the timing match, which means you'd have to leave out some notes.


----------



## birdgeyb

Can someone please help me make a town tune to the dancing in the moonlight chorus! 






from about :50-1:04 would be amazing! Or the very start.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@birdgeyb It's just me making town tunes here. 
Here is "Dancing In the Moonlight":

A-GGFF-A
---AGG-F

All the high notes.


----------



## birdgeyb

kiwikenobi said:


> @birdgeyb It's just me making town tunes here.
> Here is "Dancing In the Moonlight":
> 
> A-GGFF-A
> ---AGG-F
> 
> All the high notes.


THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A QUEEN!


----------



## FishHead

Hi, can you do 0:00-0:08?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FishHead Here is "Tarantella Napoletana":

A-AE-EA-
AE-EF-FF
GFE---zz

Low E, all other notes high. I made it three lines long to preserve the timing of the original song. You can either choose two lines for your otwn tune, or you can try removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing and make it sound less like the original song.


----------



## izzyyy

hey, first off thanks so much for doing this. u should be getting some community service hours or something lol




I was wondering if u could do the first few notes, from like 0:08 - 0:13


----------



## ughrora

kiwikenobi said:


> @ughrora Here is "Siouxsie And The Banshees - Spellbound":
> 
> DG-AE-D-
> FFFFFFFF
> 
> Low D and E, high A and G. It's kind of in an awkward part of the song, since it repeats the same note a lot. If you narrow it down a little more--just 2-5 seconds instead of 10--perhaps I can start at a different part so that it doesn't end so abruptly.



So sorry for my late response, but thank you! Would 00:55 to 01:00 be short enough? Thank you again!


----------



## FishHead

kiwikenobi said:


> @FishHead Here is "Tarantella Napoletana":
> 
> A-AE-EA-
> AE-EF-FF
> GFE---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I made it three lines long to preserve the timing of the original song. You can either choose two lines for your otwn tune, or you can try removing sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing and make it sound less like the original song.


Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@izzyyy Here is "Opening Persona 3 [HD]":

CD---zzz
C-D-DE--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@ughrora Here is "Siouxsie And The Banshees - Spellbound":

FFFFFFFF
G-G-GD--

High G, low D.


----------



## keybug55

Just the very beginning first 6 or 7 notes please~


----------



## kiwikenobi

@keybug55 Here is "Title Theme [Super Mario Galaxy]":

C-F-C-BG
A---zzzz

First C is low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## floraldirt

Would anyone know how to create the the main tune in this song?

Beach House- Lover of Mine


----------



## kiwikenobi

@floraldirt It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Beach House - Lover of Mine":

DEGEAECE
AEGDEGD-

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Austin powers please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lotusblossom Please post a link to the song you'd like me to turn into a town tune, and please make sure your request follows all of the rules listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Faux

This is an original song I requested personally, so lmk if this link doesn't work for any reason.
But any part of the ' undertone ' of music that plays within the initial first few seconds and the last few seconds before other instruments come in would be my preference. : D
The tempo might be a bit hard to match and the tone, but whatever you can do with it, I would be super grateful!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

Could you do the first verse after the little opening in this song?
I loved the last town tune you made and thought this song would make for a great tune  
Edit: I guess to be more specific, 0:05-0:09.


----------



## MrsEdm

Can you Do Love and Marriage the chorus part?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Centuria Sorry, I'm not comfortable downloading files from people I don't know. If you upload your song as an unlisted video temporarily on Youtube and send me the link privately, you can take it down again once I'm done with it, I won't mind listening to it that way and turning it into a town tune for you.

@FrogslimeOfficial Here is "Exploration- Coraline Soundtrack":

AC---zzA
G---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@MrsEdm I'm not familiar enough with the song you linked to know which part is the chorus. Here is the part I chose to do for "Frank Sinatra: Love and Marriage":

G-D-E-F-
G-D-E-F-

All the low notes. And unfortunately, the whole song relies very much of having multiple half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can recreate is one in a row, so this tune isn't completely accurate. It's just as close as I could get.

If this wasn't the part you meant, please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another one.


----------



## Faux

Does it not play in the browser without downloading for you?
If not I'll try and find a site to put it up on tomorrow!

Thanks. : )


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Centuria I didn't even try clicking it, sorry. It plays. Here is "LotorSong1Complete.mp3":

DGAFDCFD
DGAFDCGA

High G and A, low C and D.


----------



## Faux

Haha, that's no problem.
Thank you so much, I appreciate it! : )  You're awesome.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial

kiwikenobi said:


> @Centuria Sorry, I'm not comfortable downloading files from people I don't know. If you upload your song as an unlisted video temporarily on Youtube and send me the link privately, you can take it down again once I'm done with it, I won't mind listening to it that way and turning it into a town tune for you.
> 
> @FrogslimeOfficial Here is "Exploration- Coraline Soundtrack":
> 
> AC---zzA
> G---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @MrsEdm I'm not familiar enough with the song you linked to know which part is the chorus. Here is the part I chose to do for "Frank Sinatra: Love and Marriage":
> 
> G-D-E-F-
> G-D-E-F-
> 
> All the low notes. And unfortunately, the whole song relies very much of having multiple half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can recreate is one in a row, so this tune isn't completely accurate. It's just as close as I could get.
> 
> If this wasn't the part you meant, please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another one.


 It's awesome, thank you!


----------



## ShadowedHuman

starting roughly at 22 seconds. I know it’s probably super simple, but not musically inclined myself. Thank you I’m advance!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

I would really appreciate it if you could make this into a town tune:






The part I would love to have is from 3.48 onwards. Thank you so much in advance! I am really bad in translating sounds to notes, so this is much appreciated.


----------



## heymyname3

I'd like to request this song if possible!




0:15-0:22
"She's my sunshine in the rain, My Tylenol when I'm in pain" preferably
Thank you for taking requests!


----------



## floraldirt

kiwikenobi said:


> DEGEAECE
> AEGDEGD-
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.



Thank you so much!!!!!! @kiwikenobi


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ShadowedHuman Here is "D&D Beyond Official Theme":

GCBC-FEE
---FEDCD

All the low notes.

@Manon_Despoina Here is "NIGHTWISH - Music (Official Lyric Video)":

D-C--DC-
DC-CDCBB

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. I had to change the timing a bit to get the whole musical phrase to fit. If you'd like me to redo it with fewer notes and more accurate timing, just let me know.

@heymyname3 Here is "Lemonade - Jeremy Passion Lyrics":

GEEEDCCD
CDECGEDE

High G, all other notes low. I put all the notes in for the part you asked for, but the timing isn't the same as the original song to make them all fit. If you'd like me to redo it with fewer notes and more accurate timing, just let me know.


----------



## MrsEdm

Thank you I will load it and see if it works ok!


----------



## doggs

I would really appreciate it if you could make this song into a town tune: 




Mr. Brightside (The Killers) by KK Slider
Love the instrumental parts : 0:33-0:43, 1:00- 1:05, 1:13-1:19 
please help me 
Thank you !!


----------



## heymyname3

kiwikenobi said:


> @ShadowedHuman Here is "D&D Beyond Official Theme":
> 
> GCBC-FEE
> ---FEDCD
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @Manon_Despoina Here is "NIGHTWISH - Music (Official Lyric Video)":
> 
> D-C--DC-
> DC-CDCBB
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. I had to change the timing a bit to get the whole musical phrase to fit. If you'd like me to redo it with fewer notes and more accurate timing, just let me know.
> 
> @heymyname3 Here is "Lemonade - Jeremy Passion Lyrics":
> 
> GEEEDCCD
> CDECGEDE
> 
> High G, all other notes low. I put all the notes in for the part you asked for, but the timing isn't the same as the original song to make them all fit. If you'd like me to redo it with fewer notes and more accurate timing, just let me know.


Could you try fewer notes? 
I just want the tune of the lyrics to be noticeable, instead of the instrumentals, if that makes sense.
Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@doggs Here is "KK Slider - Mr. Brightside (The Killers)":

B--CC---
C-C-C-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

C-C-C-C-
B--CC---


All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

F-E-C-G-
D--CC---

All the low notes.

@heymyname3 Here is "Lemonade - Jeremy Passion Lyrics":

G-E-E-E-
--DCC-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## AcesDelta

If it's possible, could you work the "I want to be a Hero" part of this into a tune? 

Timestamps for that are 0:45-0:48 

I realize it's probably too awkwardly pitched for the tune creator, but it seemed worth asking. (Otherwise, if there's any part of that chorus at all that can be salvaged recognizably? [The chorus technically stretches from 0:45 to 1:09] That would be appreciated.)

Thank you so much in advance, and I'm sorry for the trouble. But it's a really catchy song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AcesDelta Here is "My Hero Academia The "Ultra" Stage  - I want to be a hero -":

GGGAGD-B
---zzzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## AcesDelta

Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Manon_Despoina

Thank you, it's perfect!


----------



## toadsworthy

I 2 I - Goofy Movie
easily one of the best disney songs lol

If you could make a town tune that matches the first line of the chorus to this song - go to 59 seconds its the part that matches up to the lyric "If we listen to each others hearts" - if not possible, thats perfectly fine...

I've tried doing this on my own and it never works out.....

you will be my hy hero, even though you kinda already are


----------



## kiwikenobi

@toadsworthy Here is "I 2 I (A Goofy Movie) Tevin Campbell":

GCC-C-C-
C-B--CCA

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## SirFuzzySocks

I tired searching but didn't see anything. Think you could do a tune similar to the notification sound if somebody coming to the island? Or.leaving?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SirFuzzySocks I can try it if you can link me to a video with the sound in it so I can hear it.


----------



## SirFuzzySocks

kiwikenobi said:


> @SirFuzzySocks I can try it if you can link me to a video with the sound in it so I can hear it.






5:55 is the sound for somebody arriving.


----------



## Blue Cup

*Just remembered that I never thanked you for the tunes, so thank you very much! *

And also, could I potentially bother you for a few more?

Harvest Moon SNES [Summer] 0:20 - 0:26





Harvest Moon SNES [Autumn] 0:39 - 0:45





Harvest Moon SNES [Winter] 0:28 - 0:34





Left time stamps to take you to each specific area of the tune. Thanks again.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SirFuzzySocks Here is the New Horizons visitor arrival jingle:

A---G---
E---C---

High A and G, low E and C.

@Blue Cup Here is "Harvest Moon Music SNES - Summer":

GBGD-F--
-FEDEDBD

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Harvest Moon Music SNES - Fall":

DFAC-B-A
-B---zzz

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Harvest Moon Music SNES - Winter":

ACEDEDG-
F-E-D-C-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Bill Withers' "Use Me."

As much of the iconic organ line that goes from  00:15 to 00:21 as tastefully works! Cheers!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@GEEBRASS Here is "Bill Withers - Use me":

EEG-E--G
-E-EGED-

High G, low E and D.


----------



## GEEBRASS

kiwikenobi said:


> @GEEBRASS Here is "Bill Withers - Use me":
> 
> EEG-E--G
> -E-EGED-
> 
> High G, low E and D.



Outstanding, can't wait to check it out!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Blue Cup

kiwikenobi said:


> @SirFuzzySocks Here is the New Horizons visitor arrival jingle:
> 
> A---G---
> E---C---
> 
> High A and G, low E and C.
> 
> @Blue Cup Here is "Harvest Moon Music SNES - Summer":
> 
> GBGD-F--
> -FEDEDBD
> 
> Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Harvest Moon Music SNES - Fall":
> 
> DFAC-B-A
> -B---zzz
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Harvest Moon Music SNES - Winter":
> 
> ACEDEDG-
> F-E-D-C-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thanks so much!


----------



## wolfLike

Thank you so much for doing this! I've been struggling with one song all night despite having succeeded with another one last week.

Piece I'm hoping for from 0:21-0:28.

This link starts right where the melody starts.






I genuinely appreciate this! Hope you're well!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wolfLike Here is "Mura Masa - Second 2 None (Official Audio) ft. Christine And The Queens":

C-BCAGEC
B-AGG---

A and the first G are high, last two G's and all other notes are low.


----------



## wolfLike

kiwikenobi said:


> @wolfLike Here is "Mura Masa - Second 2 None (Official Audio) ft. Christine And The Queens":
> 
> C-BCAGEC
> B-AGG---
> 
> A and the first G are high, last two G's and all other notes are low.



Wow that was lightning fast. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Hanabi

I’ve struggled to get this one from Tales of Berseria (Velvet’s theme)
0:19






thank you, you’re doing gods work helping with (town / Island) tunes


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Hanabi Here is "Tales of Berseria Velvet's Theme  Song":

CBGEDGE-
DCBD-A--

First C, first B, and G are high, last C and last B and all other notes are low.


----------



## Hanabi

kiwikenobi said:


> @Hanabi Here is "Tales of Berseria Velvet's Theme  Song":
> 
> CBGEDGE-
> DCBD-A--
> 
> First C, first B, and G are high, last C and last B and all other notes are low.


Thank you soooo much


----------



## Cheallaigh

okay it's annoying the crap out of me, i can play "top gun anthem" on a piano etc, but just cannot get it to work in this game. 

it should be
low C, hi G- G- F E F E D-D- low cdc cdc etc...
please help, you'd think being able to read and play music somewhat(rusty) i could figure it out lol. thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cheallaigh Please post a link to the song you'd like me to turn into a town/island tune for you, and tell me which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to see what I can do with it.


----------



## Cheallaigh

the guitar solo from about 13 seconds in, as much as you can please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cheallaigh Here is "Top Gun Anthem Instrumental (SoundTrack)":

C-G-G-FE
FED-D-CD

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Queen Greene

Hey! I've been trying to get the little melody that first shows up at 1:27 as my town tune, but I could never get it sounding quite right. I was wondering if you might be able to take a crack at it. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Queen Greene Here is "Pokémon Sword & Shield OST - Gym Leader Battle (Full In-Game Version)":

G-D-C-B-
BB-CD---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Queen Greene

Oh jeez that was fast, thank you very much! <3


----------



## yuyimi

do you think itd be possible to get the first few seconds of this song ? 



 thank you so much !!


----------



## Bravedart

Can I get 2:16-2:20 please! Thank you!


----------



## pidgan

Hi, 
Someone interpreted the music written on a character's bottom in Hieronymus Bosch's _Garden of Earthly Delights_, and I think it makes a pretty good jingle!

Do you think you can pull the 16 notes that start in this clip at 0:27? 





Much love!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yuyimi Here is "ED2 IMMORAL WORLD / UNDEAD":

EDEF-F--
EDEG-G--

High G, all other notes low.

@Bravedart Here is "Water Blue New World by Aqours":

A-B-C--C
C-FF-CC-

All the high notes.

@pidgan Unfortunately "Hieronymus Bosch Butt Music" contains a combination of sharp and flats notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes.

I can get this far:

EBGAGEEC
C

(Low E and C, all other notes high.)

But then I run into a note that I can't input because it absolutely has to be an F sharp that can't exist in a town tune.

I tried transposing the song to another key, which lets me add an additional couple of notes like this:

AECDCAAF
FCF

(All the high notes.)

But at that point, the song requires a D sharp, which can't be done.

If you want something that fills the entire two lines of the town tune, you could slow it down like this:

E-B-G-A-
G-E-E-C-

Low E and C, all other notes high.

If none of these are satisfactory, please let me know if you'd like me to make an inaccurate version that uses natural notes where they won't sound like the original song, or if you'd like me to try a different song.


----------



## kindii

hi. can i get from 45 seconds to around 55 of this song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kindii Here is "Steam Powered Giraffe - Eat Your Heart (Audio Video)":

C-ED-C--
C-AACA-C
-C-C-A--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune. I only did half of it, and it's still too long by half. So it's in three lines. You can choose two lines to use, or you can try editing it by removing sustain lines to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing and make it sound different.


----------



## nurtemm

Hii, could you make a town tune for these 2 songs?

This first one the first couple seconds should be fine since that melody appears throughout the song (like at 2:04).





Any part of this second one should be fine 





Thank you so much for doing this for others, its really nice of you!


----------



## kindii

thank you. it was perfect


----------



## kiwikenobi

@nurtemm Here is "FFVII Crisis Core Soundtrack: The Price of Freedom":

A-B-C-G-
-AG-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is"Hollow Full Song | Final Fantasy VII Remake Theme (Credits Song)":

DFAG---z
FEF-D---

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## heckinahandbag

Could I get the big guitar riff from 0:31 to 0:38 seconds in Express Yourself by Black Dresses?


----------



## mizzsnow

Can I request these songs please?

ClariS - Connect




 (just the first few seconds, up to 0:10)

Madeon - All My Friends




 (up to 0:08)

thank you! :3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@heckinahandbag Here is "EXPRESS YOURSELF":

DFACBCFG
E---zzzz

E, D, and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.

@mizzsnow  Here is "ClariS - Connect":

FEFGA--F
GA-FGA--

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Madeon - All My Friends (Official Audio)":

D-FG-AGF
D-FG-AGF

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## andrealst

If possible could you make a town tune out starting at either 0:07 or 0:22 please?? Whichever is easier/sounds better! If there's a different section of the song that you think would work better then feel free to do so^-^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@andrealst Here is "PMD: Explorers of Sky OST: Wigglytuff's Guild":

E-EF-FGC
GCGFE-EF
-FE---zz

Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the length of a town tune so I made it three lines long. You can use just two lines of it, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to fit in more notes, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.


----------



## andrealst

kiwikenobi said:


> @andrealst Here is "PMD: Explorers of Sky OST: Wigglytuff's Guild":
> 
> E-EF-FGC
> GCGFE-EF
> -FE---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the length of a town tune so I made it three lines long. You can use just two lines of it, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to fit in more notes, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.



Thank you so much! Will check it out and play around with it soon


----------



## Druidsleep

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> [PLEASE USE GOOGLE SITE SEARCH FOR "kiwikenobi" AND THE NAME OF YOUR SONG(S) *more instructions below*]
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1. *While TBT's search function is not working, the best way to search for town/island tunes that I have done previously is to use a Google site search. Put this into a Google search:
> 
> site:https://www.belltreeforums.com/ "kiwikenobi"
> 
> then type the name of the song that you're looking for. This will produce more accurate results than the in-site search currently, so please use this method. If you get too many results, try also adding the words "town tune" to your search.
> 
> Please use the *"SEARCH"* feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).





			https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwi86YT3sJrpAhWitXEKHdi7CiYQyCkwAHoECBUQBQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DzRHNi3QfFlE&usg=AOvVaw2qt1YTy1maR8FHeT15q43i
		

chorus please!


----------



## Eviemazing

Hi!!!! I really want to translate my favorite song from my favorite band into a tune. If you wouldn't mind making two seperate tunes from the same song, I'd like anywhere from 0.14 to 0.22 *"Leaves are on the ground, fall has come" *and then the chorus 0. 57- 1.06 *"And whoooo is gonna save you when I'm gone" *4 seconds of that bit is the same note so it won't be over 5 seconds.


----------



## seikoshi

nvm i saw it had already been requested, thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Druidsleep Please tell me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during. I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus.

@Eviemazing Here is "Alter Bridge - Watch Over You":

G-AF-E-D
---zG-AF

High A and G, low D and E.

And:

CC-B-ABC
D-CC-C-E

A, B, and the second and third C are high, all other C's and notes are low.


----------



## Druidsleep

Druidsleep said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwi86YT3sJrpAhWitXEKHdi7CiYQyCkwAHoECBUQBQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DzRHNi3QfFlE&usg=AOvVaw2qt1YTy1maR8FHeT15q43i
> 
> 
> chorus please!


I just listened to the song, can you just chose a point you think would be good? I'm I love the whole song


----------



## Eviemazing

kiwikenobi said:


> @Druidsleep Please tell me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during. I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus.
> 
> @Eviemazing Here is "Alter Bridge - Watch Over You":
> 
> G-AF-E-D
> ---zG-AF
> 
> High A and G, low D and E.
> 
> And:
> 
> CC-B-ABC
> D-CC-C-E
> 
> A, B, and the second and third C are high, all other C's and notes are low.



I got the first one but not the second O-O would you mind doing it in the way where The highs are uppercase and the lows are normal? Also the - means a pause, right? Sorry, I'm terrible at making tunes but the first one is PERFECT THANK YOUUU


----------



## juneau

I don't have a request at the moment, but just wanted to say this is so nice of you to do for free!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Druidsleep Here is "Halsey - Gasoline (Official Audio)":

A---E-A-
--D-A-E-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Eviemazing Certainly, here's "Alter Bridge - Watch Over You" where the lowercase letters are low notes and the uppercase letters are high notes:

cC-B-ABC
d-cc-c-e

Explanations of the notation I use are in the first post of this thread.

@Nerakil Thank you! ^_^


----------



## frogpup

could you make something of around 5:00 or around 4:30


----------



## kiwikenobi

@frogpup Here is "Ted Leo and the Pharmacists - Stove by a Whale":

C--D--E-
--EGE---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## dv8n666ways

I would like to request this as a town tune, I think it would be seconds 7 through 12 approximately but I basically would just like the part of the song that corresponds to the title of the song if at all possible.  Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dv8n666ways Here is "Rihanna - B**** Better Have My Money (Explicit Audio)":

A-DDA-D-
AD---zzz

High A, low D.


----------



## GolfWang

hi i was interested if you could do this song please




i think the time frame is 30secs in? or whatever time frank ocean starts singing


----------



## kiwikenobi

@GolfWang Unfortunately, "Tyler The Creator - She (feat. Frank Ocean)" is a rap song, and rap songs are typically not melodic enough to turn into a recognizable town tune, since they are usually more like rhythmic speaking than singing. I can't really make a town tune out of that part of that song, sorry. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song when perhaps people are singing more melodically, or a different song.


----------



## GolfWang

ah uhm,, are there any singing parts you can do?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@GolfWang I can try, if you tell me which part the singing starts during, and not rapping, where it's more like talking with a certain rhythm. If I try to turn rapping into a town tune, it's just the same note over and over again, like this:

AAAAAAA-
AAAAAAA-


----------



## GolfWang

its about a minute in, like 1:06?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@GolfWang Here is that part of "Tyler The Creator - She (feat. Frank Ocean)":

BA-G-D-B
-AD-B---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## GolfWang

thank you sm!!!


----------



## LuminousBlue

Heya! Thank you for taking requests! I'd like a portion of this song, if possible: 




Specifically, I'd like to request the 1:15-1:20 portion of this song. The video link should get you right to the 1:15 mark. I'm also interested in the 1:20-1:25 mark, if you're willing to give that a go as well.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LuminousBlue Here is " ♪ Get Up / MADKID 』Dragalia Lost: Scars of the Syndicate":

CCFEDCFE
DCC-C-G-

High G, all other notes low.

And:

FEDCFEDC
B-C-D---

All the low notes.


----------



## LuminousBlue

These both sound great! Thank you, @kiwikenobi!


----------



## Meghan_r_o

Can you make “Touch the Sky” from Disney’s Brave?






If you could make it from 42 seconds to how ever much fits that would be amazing!!!


----------



## oerba

Hey, If you could do this one (from the very beginning for however much fits)? Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Meghan_r_o Here is "Touch The Sky (From "Brave"/Soundtrack)":

ECC---EG
GA--AGGE

Low E and C, high G and A.

@oerba I've actually done "Final Fantasy XV OST : Main Theme - Somnus" before:





__





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

hello! i would like to request a couple of songs please :D   * first 5 seconds from this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3sU6DMzG1I  * from 0:15 to 0:20 in this: this one i would like the tune to be without the background music part of the song if that makes any sense? i think it would be...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please remember to search using the methods described in the first post of this thread to see if I've already done the song that you want before requesting.


----------



## oerba

My bad! Thanks so much for pointing me to it


----------



## Sterew

Hello there! I can request these songs? Thank you so much!

From 0:27 - 0:30 




From 0:33 - 0:37 and from 0:54 - 0:55 




From 0:48 - 0:52


----------



## morthael

may I have this transcribed starting from 5:25, main melody with the strings:






thank you so much for doing this for free!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sterew Here is "Selena Gomez - Tell Me Something I Don't Know":

GGGGGGGG
GG-E---z

High G, low E.

Here is "Hannah Montana - Nobody's Perfect":

EEDDCC--
EEDDCC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "True Friend":

CCA-CG-F
-F-D---z

D and the first two C's are low, third C and all other notes are high.

@morthael Here is your request, which I think is "Song of the Ancients" from Nier, but it's hard to tell in a video that long:

EFF---EF
E-CAD---

All the low notes. If the song name isn't right, please let me know so I can label it correctly for anyone who might search for it in the future.


----------



## morthael

kiwikenobi said:


> @morthael Here is your request, which I think is "Song of the Ancients" from Nier, but it's hard to tell in a video that long:
> 
> EFF---EF
> E-CAD---
> 
> All the low notes. If the song name isn't right, please let me know so I can label it correctly for anyone who might search for it in the future.


aaa it sounds perfect, thank you so much! and you’re right, it’s song of the ancients!!


----------



## Hunter Clauss

0:00-0:06
Thanks in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Hunter Clauss Here is "Animal Crossing City Folk OST 'Noon (Normal)'":

FEGDC--B
A--GF---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## wowon

could you do the very first vocal part from 0:07 "come on cherry happy stream"


----------



## Wrottenmelon

Hello! 
I've been looking for someone to help me out with my dream town tune for a while. I tried so hard to make it myself but fail every time. Currently, my town tune is "The Riders of Rohan" from the Lord of the Rings. But I'd be super grateful for someone to create the Laketown theme, heard here:






Ideally, I'd like the tune from 00:09 - 00:15. Just that general sound would satisfy me


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

hi! could i please have the first little bit of this song turned into a town tune? thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wowon Here is "CHERRY HAPPY STREAM - Trickstar (romanji ; color-coded)":

EFG-GF--
EF-EC---

High G, all other notes low.

@Wrottenmelon It's just me making town/island tunes here. 
Here is "Thrice Welcome - Main Theme The Hobbit Soundtrack - Howard Shore Piano":

AAA-GGG-
FFFEEED-

High G and A, low E and D.

@ElysiaCrossing Here is "Sailormoon Sailor Stars Opening":

ABC--CBC
-D-CC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. It's not quite accurate. The first B should really be a B flat, but there's no way to do it using all natural notes in a town/island tune, so this was as close as I could get. Let me know if you want me to try a different part of the song, or a different song.


----------



## OverRatedcx

Hi! This is so awesome, thanks alot for taking time out if your day to do this ❤ if possible, could you fit all of the first 5 seconds of this into a tune? I’m not sure how many beats you’re limited to :c

If that doesnt work, i have this one at the 0:42/0:43 mark (as she starts singing) i’d love to have :3 Thank you again!


----------



## peachp1t

okay this might be a bit hard, but can you do one of these please?? thank you, even if you dont end up making them!!!

anywhere from 0:00-0:10





again, anywhere from 0:00-0:10 (he likes to start his songs w/ two to three loops of music)


----------



## Hunter Clauss

kiwikenobi said:


> @Hunter Clauss Here is "Animal Crossing City Folk OST 'Noon (Normal)'":
> 
> FEGDC--B
> A--GF---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Thanks so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@OverRatedcx Here is "Caravan Palace - Fargo (Official audio)":

CDEFG---
F-E-E---

High G, all other notes low. This is a very rough approximation of the original song, which is very jazzy and uses lots of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune using all natural notes. So it may not sound very much like it.

Here is "Caravan Palace - Plume (Official Video)":

DAGFEF--
-zzDFE--

High A and G, low D and E.

@peachp1t Here is "Sufjan Stevens - Futile Devices":

C-C---C-
C---C-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Sufjan Stevens, "John My Beloved" (Official Audio)":

F-F-F-E-
E-E-B-B-

All the low notes.


----------



## peachp1t

kiwikenobi said:


> @peachp1t Here is "Sufjan Stevens - Futile Devices":
> 
> C-C---C-
> C---C-B-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Sufjan Stevens, "John My Beloved" (Official Audio)":
> 
> F-F-F-E-
> E-E-B-B-
> 
> All the low notes.


thank you so much!!!


----------



## OverRatedcx

kiwikenobi said:


> @OverRatedcx Here is "Caravan Palace - Fargo (Official audio)":
> 
> CDEFG---
> F-E-E---
> 
> High G, all other notes low. This is a very rough approximation of the original song, which is very jazzy and uses lots of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune using all natural notes. So it may not sound very much like it.
> 
> Here is "Caravan Palace - Plume (Official Video)":
> 
> DAGFEF--
> -zzDFE--
> 
> High A and G, low D and E.
> 
> @peachp1t Here is "Sufjan Stevens - Futile Devices":
> 
> C-C---C-
> C---C-B-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Sufjan Stevens, "John My Beloved" (Official Audio)":
> 
> F-F-F-E-
> E-E-B-B-
> 
> All the low notes.


I love it! Thanks so so much!


----------



## lambshu

hi! can i request a song or two?




from 0:50 on please!




from 0:50 on as well haha.

thank you so much, have a wonderful day


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lambshu Here is "[Persona 4 OST] 42 - Heaven":

E-E-EAA-
GE-DCC-A

G and the first two A's are high. Last A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Persona 4 OST - Your Affection":

A-A---E-
A-A---zz

High A, low E.


----------



## Aurita

Hi! Can I request two songs? 





Around 1:56 to 2:02 please!





From 0:00 on please!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Antonio

Can you do the Powerpuff girls theme song when bubbles appear.

Around the 30 second mark:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Aurita Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Coke Town":

A-CG-F-A
-C-G---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Into the Light - Splatoon 2: Octo Expansion [OST]":

EBBE-G--
EBBE-G--

Low E, high G and B.

@Antonio Here is "Powerpuff girls theme song":

D--D-FAC
B---zzzz

Low D, all other notes high. I couldn't do the next couple of notes because they contain a combination of sharp and flat ntoes that cannot be recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes. I hope the part I did was enough. If not, let me know if you want me to make an inaccurate version, or a different part of the song, or a different song altogether.


----------



## yuyimi

do u think u could do 24s-30s of this song ?? tysm


----------



## Aurita

kiwikenobi said:


> @Aurita Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Coke Town":
> 
> A-CG-F-A
> -C-G---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Into the Light - Splatoon 2: Octo Expansion [OST]":
> 
> EBBE-G--
> EBBE-G--
> 
> Low E, high G and B.
> 
> @Antonio Here is "Powerpuff girls theme song":
> 
> D--D-FAC
> B---zzzz
> 
> Low D, all other notes high. I couldn't do the next couple of notes because they contain a combination of sharp and flat ntoes that cannot be recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes. I hope the part I did was enough. If not, let me know if you want me to make an inaccurate version, or a different part of the song, or a different song altogether.




Ah they're perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Aureo

hello! may I request this song, please? 



I'd like for it be from 0:20-0:25 if possible! thank you very much


----------



## Meeper12346

hi!! can i request Route 11 from RBY? 




the part i want starts from 0:04 to 0:10. thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yuyimi Here is "Galaxy Destiny (by Switch)":

CDE-CDE-
CDEGEA--

High G and A, all other notes low.

@Aureo Here is "PHOENIX/BURNOUT SYNDROMES [Music Box] (Anime "Haikyu!! To The Top" OP)":

AG-FGG--
GG-ABB--

All the high notes.

@Meeper12346 Here is "25 - Route 11 [Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow OST]":

G--DD-D-
C-B-A---

First two D's are low, third D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Wrottenmelon

kiwikenobi said:


> @wowon Here is "CHERRY HAPPY STREAM - Trickstar (romanji ; color-coded)":
> 
> EFG-GF--
> EF-EC---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @Wrottenmelon It's just me making town/island tunes here.
> Here is "Thrice Welcome - Main Theme The Hobbit Soundtrack - Howard Shore Piano":
> 
> AAA-GGG-
> FFFEEED-
> 
> High G and A, low E and D.
> 
> @ElysiaCrossing Here is "Sailormoon Sailor Stars Opening":
> 
> ABC--CBC
> -D-CC---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. It's not quite accurate. The first B should really be a B flat, but there's no way to do it using all natural notes in a town/island tune, so this was as close as I could get. Let me know if you want me to try a different part of the song, or a different song.




Thank you so much for doing this ♡


----------



## DewDrops

Hellooooo! I actually remember requesting my ACNL tune from you long ago, how nostalgic. I'm so glad you're still doing requests, you really nailed mine from before!

Lately been thinking of setting a tune for my island in NH, and thought this would be a great place to get help, haha.

I'd like to request three songs!

He Malo No Lilo




 Seconds 0:04/05- 0:10 The note starts a bit awkwardly between 4 and 5 seconds cx

Blackbird by the Beatles




  :04-:08? For this one, I'm not sure what's best for seconds, I trust your judgement entirely Q-Q

Yesterday by the Beatles




     I think that 1:07 to 1:10 would work nice for a town tune!

Thank you so much for being such a contribution to the TBT community!


----------



## Aydree

Hii! Thank you so much for doing this, really appreciate it.
I have two requests if possible!

Final Fantasy 7: Tifa’s Theme





Anything between 1:01-1:08 



Alina Baraz ft. Khalid: Floating filous remix





0:55 - 1:00 if possible

Thank you so much again !!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DewDrops Here is "He Malo No Lilo - Karaoke":

BCDCBBAG
GBGG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Blackbird (Remastered 2009)":

F-F-FFFE
F-C-C---

Low E, high C.

Here is "Yesterday (Remastered 2009)":

EEDCBAC-
BB---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

@Aydree Here is "Final Fantasy VII - Tifa's Theme [HQ]":

CAGAC---
CAGAC---

G, A, and the last C are high. The first three C's are low.

Here is "Alina Baraz feat. Khalid - Floating (Lyrics) filous Remix":

AGA---zz
AGAC-F--

All the high notes.


----------



## DewDrops

kiwikenobi said:


> @DewDrops Here is "He Malo No Lilo - Karaoke":
> 
> BCDCBBAG
> GBGG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Blackbird (Remastered 2009)":
> 
> F-F-FFFE
> F-C-C---
> 
> Low E, high C.
> 
> Here is "Yesterday (Remastered 2009)":
> 
> EEDCBAC-
> BB---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Ahhhh, thank you so much! I can't wait to try them all out >u<


----------



## StaticWater

Heyo! I never use forums so please be patient if I mess something up lol.

I was just wondering if you could do the first 0:05 of


----------



## Lucius_Latios

Could you please do the song "Your Reality"? Specificaly 0:10 - 0:15?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@StaticWater Here is "lil peep - star shopping (prod. kryptik)":

C-B--CB-
C-B--CB-

Low C, high B.

@Lucius_Latios Here is "Doki Doki Literature Club! OST - Your Reality (Credits)":

GGG--FEF
GED-CDEC

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Lmx99

Hi, can you make “dancing in the moonlight” by toploader the beginning tune please, Thank you! ( you made the one by king harvest)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lmx99 Here is "Toploader - Dancing In The Moonlight (Lyrics)":

CEGB-B-A
---zzzzz

Low E and C, all other notes high.


----------



## Cyku

Hi there! ^^ Would it be possible to make a tune from those:
0:32-0:37 (during the "Cause I've got the wind in my hair and a gleam in my eyes and an endless horizon" line)





0:01-0:06 (from when the text starts to the moment in video where the girl stares and the line ends)





0:06-0:12 (I'd like to get the text from that sung "Ohayo" to the "OK!" if that's possible)





I searched for all those songs and didn't get any so I hope there aren't any songs that you've already made - in that case I'm really sorry! ^^" I don't need all of the texts covered, I just wanted you to know what fragments I have in my mind but if you change some timing - I trust your choice. ^^ I hope none of these songs will be impossible or difficult to make and thank you very much!


----------



## Misty_Drew11

Hi! I’d love this as an island tune!




Either 0:33-0:38 or just the bit where they say, “I’m a hex girl and I’m gonna put a spell on you” or “I’m a hex girl”; whatever fits better.
Thank you!!


----------



## StaticWater

kiwikenobi said:


> @StaticWater Here is "lil peep - star shopping (prod. kryptik)":
> 
> C-B--CB-
> C-B--CB-
> 
> Low C, high B.




	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Thank you so much


----------



## monsieurberry

At 6:54 there is a group of plucked notes I believe. Would this be possible? This is an awesome service btw and I appreciate it!


----------



## StaticWater

Can you please do the first 0:05 of 



And the first 0:05 of 




Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cyku Here is "The Wind in My Hair  | Music Video | Rapunzel's Tangled Adventure | Disney Channel":

GCCCCBAG
GGGFECCC

E and the last three C's are low, first four C's and all other notes are high.

Here is "OP 1 | Toradora! [1080p]":

F-D--F-F
-FG-G---

Low D, high G.

Here is "Friday's "Good Morning" 「Eng Sub」 - another version -":

C-G-E-DC
-G-CDEDC

High G, all other notes low.

@Misty_Drew11 Here is "Hex Girls":

FGA-A---
AAGGGGAG
-F-D---z

Low D, all other notes high. The part you asked for is too long to all fit into one town/island tune with the correct timing, so I made it three lines long. You can choose two of the lines to use, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, though this will make the song sound different.

@monsieurberry Here is "Yeomen Of The Guard (Act 1) - D'Oyly Carte - Gilbert & Sullivan":

G-G-CGCG
GED---zz

High C and G, low D and E.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

@StaticWater  Here is "Joji - SLOW DANCING IN THE DARK":

CEGEGBBG
ECG---zz

C, E, and the last G are low, B and all other G's are high. I had to kind of fudge it a bit because it's a sort of background kind of thing that spans multiple octaves, but I tried to capture the sound of it within the limits of a town tune. If it doesn't sound quite right to you, I can perhaps try a different part of the song, or another song, if you'd like. Just let me know.

Here is "Absolute in Doubt":

GECBGECB
GECBGECB

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## StaticWater

High C and G, low D and E.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

@StaticWater  Here is "Joji - SLOW DANCING IN THE DARK":

CEGEGBBG
ECG---zz

C, E, and the last G are low, B and all other G's are high. I had to kind of fudge it a bit because it's a sort of background kind of thing that spans multiple octaves, but I tried to capture the sound of it within the limits of a town tune. If it doesn't sound quite right to you, I can perhaps try a different part of the song, or another song, if you'd like. Just let me know.

Here is "Absolute in Doubt":

GECBGECB
GECBGECB

High G, all other notes low.
[/QUOTE]



They both sound amazing, thank you so much!! I can’t for the life of me figure out how to do these.


----------



## Agent

Thanks for doing these!  Please, if you could, do Nirvana's "Man Who Sold the World".  The very first part of this video, thanks.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Agent Here is "Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (MTV Unplugged)":

BBBABCBA
BBBABCBA

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Or, if you would prefer it with more accurate timing, it would be more like this:

B-B-B-A-
--BCB-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes.


----------



## mppddw

Hi, I’m struggling trying to make this on the game. It’s the protoman whistle. Please make the town tune from 0.00 to 0.06 seconds. Here’s the link (



) to the song. Thank you so much!


----------



## Misty_Drew11

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cyku Here is "The Wind in My Hair  | Music Video | Rapunzel's Tangled Adventure | Disney Channel":
> 
> GCCCCBAG
> GGGFECCC
> 
> E and the last three C's are low, first four C's and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "OP 1 | Toradora! [1080p]":
> 
> F-D--F-F
> -FG-G---
> 
> Low D, high G.
> 
> Here is "Friday's "Good Morning" 「Eng Sub」 - another version -":
> 
> C-G-E-DC
> -G-CDEDC
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @Misty_Drew11 Here is "Hex Girls":
> 
> FGA-A---
> AAGGGGAG
> -F-D---z
> 
> Low D, all other notes high. The part you asked for is too long to all fit into one town/island tune with the correct timing, so I made it three lines long. You can choose two of the lines to use, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, though this will make the song sound different.
> 
> @monsieurberry Here is "Yeomen Of The Guard (Act 1) - D'Oyly Carte - Gilbert & Sullivan":
> 
> G-G-CGCG
> GED---zz
> 
> High C and G, low D and E.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020
> 
> @StaticWater  Here is "Joji - SLOW DANCING IN THE DARK":
> 
> CEGEGBBG
> ECG---zz
> 
> C, E, and the last G are low, B and all other G's are high. I had to kind of fudge it a bit because it's a sort of background kind of thing that spans multiple octaves, but I tried to capture the sound of it within the limits of a town tune. If it doesn't sound quite right to you, I can perhaps try a different part of the song, or another song, if you'd like. Just let me know.
> 
> Here is "Absolute in Doubt":
> 
> GECBGECB
> GECBGECB
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mppddw  Here is"Megaman 3 - Whistle Concert (Protoman Theme)":

EGA----G
B---zzzz

Low E, other notes high.


----------



## mppddw

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## emmastory

Hi there - hoping for the intro to A Forest


----------



## kiwikenobi

@emmastory Here is "The Cure - A Forest - (Perfect Version)":

AA---zzz
AF--AE--

Second A is high, E and all other A's are low.


----------



## emmastory

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## naranjita

hey there! I was wondering if you could do seconds :40 to :45 of the Twin Peaks theme? thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@naranjita Here is "Twin Peaks Intro High Quality":

G---F---
E---D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## naranjita

kiwikenobi said:


> @naranjita Here is "Twin Peaks Intro High Quality":
> 
> G---F---
> E---D---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


yessssss finally I can change my island tune from the default haha, thank you!!


----------



## badmads

I hope I do this right.. I'm so new to this. Would you mind making an island tune of Mac Miller- Weekend?




Starting at 1:30

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@badmads Here is "Mac Miller - Weekend (Feat. Miguel)":

DDDDC---
CCCCD---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## tentarafoo

Hello! I think I speak for everyone when I say you're incredibly kind for fulfilling these requests.

Could you assist with 1:00- 1:05 of Maaya Sakamoto's Shikisai, the theme to Fate/Grand Order?






I have no idea if that's going to fit, but I have zero musical knowledge and I've about pulled my hair out over it. Thank you again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tentarafoo Here is "Shikisai by Maaya Sakamoto (Fate: Grand Order Opening)":

FFBC-GF-
GF-ED-CC
-DE-FE--

G, B, and first C are high, last two C's and all other notes are low. The part you asked for doesn't all fit into a town/island tune with the correct timing. But if you just put all the notes in without any sustain lines, it's exactly sixteen notes, so it fits. It looks like this:

FFBCGFGF
EDCCDEFE

So you can either use that one, or choose two lines from the one I made with the sustain lines - so that it sounds more like the original, or perhaps only remove some of the sustain lines to fit in a few more notes, but not all of them.


----------



## badmads

Thank you so much!!


----------



## KoalaTux

Hey man! I really appreciate what your doing for the community! I had my hand at creating a tune that resembles the song I wanted but it sucked lol. I would really appreciate if you had a go at trying to recreate it. Thank you in advance! (It's ok if the song gets cut off a bit since it might be a tiny bit longer than usual.)


----------



## tentarafoo

Thank you!! I was afraid it might be a bit too long, but you did well with it anyways! I appreciate it!


----------



## Amelia-kuma

Hello! could you please do Kakyoin Noriaki's theme from JJBA? from the seconds 0:41 to 0:45? thank you in advance!


----------



## theRascals

Hey! I'm new to this and I'm glad I found this thread. I need your help, is it possible you can help me with this song or two? 
I need help with the chorus or like from seconds (0:20-0:25)






or this one, from seconds (0:01-0:05)






Thanks in advance, I appreciate it!


----------



## MrsEdm

May I please get : The scotsman - The part I would love is 18 sec-25 sec


----------



## kiwikenobi

@KoalaTux Here is "Tarkov Theme.":

A-B-DCBA
E-A-A-B-

Low E, all other notes high. It's not quite accurate. The second to last A should really be an A flat, but it's not possible with a town/island tune. This is as close as I could get. I hope this works for you anyway. Let me know if you want me to do a different song.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

@Amelia-kuma I've done "JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders OST 09  Virtuous Pope" before here:





__





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

If you could try to do a tune to Floria by Tomohisa Sako, I would be so grateful! If the linked spot isn't do-able, any portion of the song works for me. :blush: https://youtu.be/UJzNob2vUHM?t=65



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But I think you requested a different part than I did previously, so here's the part you asked for:

E---zzzz
zzG-A-B-

Low E, all other notes high.

@theRascals Here is "Peach Tree Rascals - Mariposa":

DEGAB---
zzzCA---

Low E and D, all other notes low.

Here is "Peach Tree Rascals - not ok (Lyric Video)":

CFC-CFC-
BDBBBDB-

All the low notes.

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020

@MrsEdm Here is "The drunk Scotsman (lyrics)":

D-D-DCDC
D--EF---

All the low notes.


----------



## theRascals

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! >w<

Lastly, (since the limit is 3 lol) Is it possible you can you help me with the same video but during seconds (0:12-0:17)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@theRascals Here is that part of "Peach Tree Rascals - not ok (Lyric Video)":

CDCE---z
CDCE---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And if you have more requests, you can make three more tomorrow, and every day after that.


----------



## lPeachy

Hi!
Hopefully this hasn’t been requested before, I tried my best to search before requesting but it’s frustrating on an iPad.

Could I please get the first few seconds of This as well as a version when the melody starts around 00:16?
Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lPeachy Here is "Stardew Valley OST - Fall (The Smell of Mushroom)":

C-G-A-G-
A-F-A-G-

Low C, all other notes high.

Or, to fit in more notes by increasing the tempo:

CGAGAFAG
CGAGA---

Low C, all other notes high. But it's a slow song, so the slower tempo felt more accurate to me. You can use whichever one you like, of course. 

And:

GFEFG---
CDE---C-

High G, all other notes low. If you want to add the last note of that musical phrase, it's a low G, but you'll have to remove at least one sustain line - somewhere else in the tune, which will change the timing and make the song sound different.


----------



## lPeachy

Ahh, tysm! You’re our town tune wizard and I wouldn’t have it any other way!


----------



## sarif

Hello! I did my very best to make sure that this song was not already requested my sincerest apologies if it already was. 
I wanted to get a town tune/island tune of this song from *0:28* to *0:44* if possible! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sarif Here is "Best VGM 888 - Deus Ex - Main Theme":

E---zzBC
B-A-E-F-
E-DCB---

First C and the first two B's are high, last C and B and all other notes are low. The musical phrase was too long to fit into a town/island tune, so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or try removing sustain lines - or rests z to fit more notes in, though this will change the timing of the song andmake it sound different.


----------



## Sweetley

Hi! I think nobody requested it yet, so may I request a tune based of this song if possible? 






Part is from 0:15/0:16 - 0:20

Thanks!


----------



## sarif

Once again thank you so much! You're the best!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Scrapper Here is "Pet Shop Boys - Suburbia":

G---zD-B
C---GF-E
F---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into a town/island tune, so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or try removing sustain lines - or rests z to fit more notes in, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## AxelDchamps

Hi Can i request this song : 

- Troye Sivan - Take Yourself Home (



).   (I would like when the beat or when he sing the lyrics take yourself home, or whatever the time, i want to recognize it  )
- Troye Sivan - Bloom (



)

Thnaks you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AxelDchamps Sorry, but I'm not familiar with "Troye Sivan - Take Yourself Home (Lyric Video)" so I don't know which part you were referring to, so I just did the beginning:

CE-EEDC-
CE-EEDC-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

If you want me to do a different part, please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make it into a town/island tune for you.

Here is "Troye Sivan - Bloom":

EFGGGEG-
EFGGGEG-

High G, low E. I did the beginning of this one, too, so let me know if you want a different part, and which seconds of the video it plays during if so.


----------



## AxelDchamps

Take yourself home : (2m30 to 2m50)
Bloom : (1m23 to 1m35)


	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020



kiwikenobi said:


> @AxelDchamps Sorry, but I'm not familiar with "Troye Sivan - Take Yourself Home (Lyric Video)" so I don't know which part you were referring to, so I just did the beginning:
> 
> CE-EEDC-
> CE-EEDC-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> If you want me to do a different part, please tell me which seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make it into a town/island tune for you.
> 
> Here is "Troye Sivan - Bloom":
> 
> EFGGGEG-
> EFGGGEG-
> 
> High G, low E. I did the beginning of this one, too, so let me know if you want a different part, and which seconds of the video it plays during if so.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AxelDchamps Here is "Troye Sivan - Take Yourself Home (Lyric Video)":

FFE-D---
F-E-C---

All the low notes.

Here is "Troye Sivan - Bloom":

EFEFECD-
EFEFECD-

All the low notes.


----------



## Lotusblossom

The beginning of austin powers u know the one


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lotusblossom I already responded to your previous, very similar request that you made a couple weeks ago.






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Can someone please help me make a town tune to the dancing in the moonlight chorus!     from about :50-1:04 would be amazing! Or the very start.  THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please post your request again while following the rules stated in the first post of this thread, and I'll be happy to make a town/island tune for you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune or island tune requests today?


----------



## heartache

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune or island tune requests today?


i have a request if you don't mind! i searched the whole forum for the phrase "sweeney todd" and it doesn't seem like it's been requested before! also i apologize in advance because i know nothing about music and have no idea if this is a difficult song or anything!

Opening Theme from Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street
Starting at 1:45, for as long as the tune creator allows/whatever sounds like a natural stopping point to you!





it's really awesome that you make these, i browse this thread a lot lol. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@heartache Here is "Sweeney Todd. Opening Theme":

A-G-A-F-
G---D-E-

High G and A, low D and E.


----------



## Koichi

Can I have traitors requiem from JoJo's bizarre adventure? (The begining)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Koichi Please post a link to the song you'd like me to turn into a town tune, and please make sure your request follows all of the rules listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Koichi

Can I have traitors requiem from JoJo's bizarre adventure,  forgot to put link in my last post srry, and I want just the very begining


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Koichi Here is "JoJo Part 5: Golden Wind - Opening 2 Full『Uragirimono no Requiem』by Daisuke Hasegawa":

C-BA-ABA
C-BA---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## theRascals

Hey I'm back again! I was wondering if you can help me with the following song 

Thanks in advance >w<
From (0:09-0:15)






	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Oh and lastly, this one if its possible! THANK YOU!!!  T-T
(The background beat from 0:40-0:45)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@theRascals Here is "The Frights // Me and We and I":

GAGFGFDC
D-AG-F-C

High G and A, low D and C.

Here is "Toxic":

DD-DDD-D
DD-DDD-D

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I think this is what you meant by the "background beat." Let me know if it's not what you meant, and I'll make a new one for you.


----------



## SpicyBoiDamien

Could you either do the very beginning of Devil Town v2 - Cavetown or at 2:53-3:02??


----------



## theRascals

Wait, is it possible you could try "Toxic" again from (0:40-0:45) and do it your way


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SpicyBoiDamien Here is "devil town v2 - cavetown | lyrics":

D-C-D-C-
D-E-C-A-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@theRascals Certainly, here's another version of "Toxic":

GAG-F-E-
--zzD-CD

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## senzubean

hello again, i dont think the proud family joint is going to work the way i want. 

Maybe Footsteps in the Dark might work out better? Couldn’t find it in the search so heres the video 






the classic little bit between 15-20 would be perfect  thank you!


----------



## Rubombee

Hello! I was waiting to see if the TBT search could get fixed, but today I just noticed you found another way with the Google search — so I tried looking my songs up, but I didn't find them. I apologize if you've made them before!
Also, I made a little list of songs to request, I hope it's okay that I request them all over a few days, so I'll have a good bunch of tunes to choose from? :'3

The first three are:
Be Wherever You Are from 0:17 to 0:22
Peace and Love (On Planet Earth) from 0:00 to 0:04
Don't Cost Nothing from 0:06 to 0:13


----------



## kiwikenobi

@senzubean Here is "FOOTSTEPS IN THE DARK - Isley Brothers":

D---zzzz
A-G---zz
FGF-EFE-
D---zzzz

High G and A, low D and E. The part you asked for is too long to fit into a town/island tune with the correct timing. It's twice as long. So you can use two of the lines I made as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - or rests z to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@Rubombee You can request three town tunes a day for as many days as you like. I just had to limit the number of songs per day per person because there were people bringing ten or twelve or more songs all at once sometimes, and that was just a little too much for me. ^o^;>

Anyway, here is "Steven Universe Soundtrack ♫ - Be Wherever You Are [Raw Audio]":

CCC-C-A-
A-C-E---
EDCB-C--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into a town/island tune with the correct timing; it turns out to be three lines long instead of two. So you can use two of the lines I made as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

Here is “Peace and Love (On Planet Earth)" | Steven Universe | Cartoon Network":

FGFGACGF
EFEFECA-

All notes on the top line are high, all notes on the bottom line are low.

Here is "Don't Cost Nothing - Steven Universe":

G-GGE---
D-F-ED--

All the low notes.


----------



## theRascals

Thanks again for the previous songs! You're truly a life savior <3
I promise this is the last request for this week lol 
May I please get help for these songs by Kings of Leon? 

(0:01-0:06)





this one (1:27-1:35)





and... (0:01- 0:10)


----------



## honey1

Hi there! 

Would you be able to help me make this song into a town tune please?

At 0:32 - 0:43 (the piano bit)






Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@theRascals Here is "Kings Of Leon - Wait For Me (Audio)":

C-E-F-E-
C-EF--E-

All the low notes.

Here is "Kings Of Leon - Supersoaker (Official Music Video)":

A---E-G-
--zAGFEE

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Comeback Story - Kings of Leon (Audio)":

C-EG-EC-
C-EG-EC-

High G, low E and C.

@honey1 I've actually done "OFFICIAL - Westworld Soundtrack - Main Title Theme - Ramin Djawadi" before in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@xChives Here is "The Sounds - Hurt you":  C-C--FEF B-B-BFBE  All the low notes.  Here is "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)":  eeBeCeBC ccGAbbFG  Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I couldn't accurately recreate the song because of the combinatino of sharp and flat notes in...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Rubombee

kiwikenobi said:


> @Rubombee You can request three town tunes a day for as many days as you like. I just had to limit the number of songs per day per person because there were people bringing ten or twelve or more songs all at once sometimes, and that was just a little too much for me. ^o^;>
> 
> Anyway, here is "Steven Universe Soundtrack ♫ - Be Wherever You Are [Raw Audio]":
> 
> CCC-C-A-
> A-C-E---
> EDCB-C--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into a town/island tune with the correct timing; it turns out to be three lines long instead of two. So you can use two of the lines I made as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.
> 
> Here is “Peace and Love (On Planet Earth)" | Steven Universe | Cartoon Network":
> 
> FGFGACGF
> EFEFECA-
> 
> All notes on the top line are high, all notes on the bottom line are low.
> 
> Here is "Don't Cost Nothing - Steven Universe":
> 
> G-GGE---
> D-F-ED--
> 
> All the low notes.


Dang you're fast! :0
And I can totally understand why you put that limit, haha :'D

Thanks a lot for the songs :3 Could I request these three more, please:
That Distant Shore from 0:30 to 0:42
Looking Forward from 0:30 to 0:37
For Just One Day Let's Only Think About Love from 2:03 to 2:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rubombee Here is "Steven Universe | That Distant Shore - Lapis Song | Can't Go Back | Cartoon Network":

E-E-F-EA
-A--ACD-
C-BC-E--

All the low notes. It's three lines long instead of two to fit the whole musical phrase, so you can shorten it however you like to make it fit.

Here is "Looking Forward Lyrics (FULL VERSION) | Little Graduation | Steven Universe Future | Cartoon Network":

CCAAG-A-
-GEDC---

E, D, and the last C are low, first two C's and all other notes are high.

Here is "For Just One Day Let's Only Think About (Love) (From "Steven Universe")":

A-B-C-F-
A-C-E---
DCD-C---

All the high notes. Once again, it's three lines long instead of two to fit the whole musical phrase, so you can shorten it however you like to make it fit.


----------



## Cnydaquil

may i request this song?
its tanjiro's theme from ep 19 of demon slayer
i would like it from 20- 25 seconds please! ty very much!
edit: forgot link !Tanjiro's theme demon slayer KNY


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MissMelody Here is "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba EP 19 Ending Full『Kamado Tanjiro no Uta』":

EF-A-E--
CD-F-A--

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Cnydaquil

kiwikenobi said:


> @MissMelody Here is "Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba EP 19 Ending Full『Kamado Tanjiro no Uta』":
> 
> EF-A-E--
> CD-F-A--
> 
> High A, all other notes low.


Ty!!!!


----------



## xxxsquidwardtenticels

Hey I was wondering if you can make P2 by Lil Uzi Vert into a town tune


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xxxsquidwardtenticels Here is "Lil Uzi Vert - P2 [Official Audio]":

EDCC---D
EDCC---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Spiceplant

Hello! I was wondering if you can play the Maplestory login screen  



 , I don't mind which part you do, I'm okay with any!

 If the song is difficult, you can do Temple of time instead!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Spiceplant I've done the Maplestory intro before:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

https://youtu.be/D3Z5-aLS-iQ The first 5 seconds of the song



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please remember to search for the song you want using the instructions in the first post of this thread in case I've done it before.

I haven't done "[MapleStory BGM] Temple of Time" before, so here it is:

E---D---
E-F-B---

All the low notes.


----------



## Spiceplant

kiwikenobi said:


> @Spiceplant I've done the Maplestory intro before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/D3Z5-aLS-iQ The first 5 seconds of the song
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember to search for the song you want using the instructions in the first post of this thread in case I've done it before.
> 
> I haven't done "[MapleStory BGM] Temple of Time" before, so here it is:
> 
> E---D---
> E-F-B---
> 
> All the low notes.


ty so much!


----------



## Sweetley

Hi again! I think this one was also not requested yet. 






Is it possible to create an island tune based of the part from 0:35-0:41? Alternative 0:35-0:38 or 0:38-0:41, if that's maybe easier? :S
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Rubombee

kiwikenobi said:


> @Rubombee Here is "Steven Universe | That Distant Shore - Lapis Song | Can't Go Back | Cartoon Network":
> 
> E-E-F-EA
> -A--ACD-
> C-BC-E--
> 
> All the low notes. It's three lines long instead of two to fit the whole musical phrase, so you can shorten it however you like to make it fit.
> 
> Here is "Looking Forward Lyrics (FULL VERSION) | Little Graduation | Steven Universe Future | Cartoon Network":
> 
> CCAAG-A-
> -GEDC---
> 
> E, D, and the last C are low, first two C's and all other notes are high.
> 
> Here is "For Just One Day Let's Only Think About (Love) (From "Steven Universe")":
> 
> A-B-C-F-
> A-C-E---
> DCD-C---
> 
> All the high notes. Once again, it's three lines long instead of two to fit the whole musical phrase, so you can shorten it however you like to make it fit.


Tysm! Today the first song is for a friend :D

Viridian City Theme, the beginning
True Kinda Love from 0:37 to 0:46, but if it's too long you can shorten it to 0:39 - 0:46 or 0:42 - 0:46
Enter Hallownest from 0:27 to 0:36

Also, I hope it's ok to ask… But I'm curious, has this thread ever made you discover new music/games/movies/any media that you still enjoy now? :0


----------



## Wheatunrye

May I please get the tune for the first 3 seconds of "Sketch" from The Girl Who Leapt Through Time. Please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Scrapper Here is "The Bay":

B---G-B-
A---BCD-

A and the first B are low, last two B's and all other notes are high.

@Rubombee I've heard one or two songs while taking requests that I hadn't heard before and that interested me enough to listen to them in their entirety later, but no big discoveries like a whole new game or movie that I hadn't seen before. I'm happy I know about those songs, though, and I probably never would have heard them if I didn't make town tunes for people. 

Here is "09 - Pewter (Viridian) City Theme [Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow OST]":

D-C-B---
zBCD-DCB
CA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The musical phrase was too long for a town tune, so you can shorten it however you like to make it fit.

Here is "Steven Universe The Movie - True Kinda Love [Estelle & Zach Callison] OFFICIAL":

DCC-A-G-
DCD---zz

High G and A, low C and D.

Here is "Hollow Knight OST - Enter Hallownest":

A---A---
B-C-B---
A-E-F---
E-D-E---

Low E and D, all other notes high. The part you asked for was twice as long as a town/island tune, but you can shorten it however you like.

@Wheatunrye Here is "Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo - 02 -  Sketch":

A-AG-G-F
-F-E-FG-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## monsieurberry

I should probably be able to do this myself but I'm musically inept.

The first group of notes:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@monsieurberry Here is "Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau; "Ganymed";  D 544; Franz Schubert":

C-A-C-F-
F-E-DC--

All the low notes.


----------



## Wheatunrye

That's perfect @kiwikenobi  Thanks so much!


----------



## Rubombee

kiwikenobi said:


> @Rubombee I've heard one or two songs while taking requests that I hadn't heard before and that interested me enough to listen to them in their entirety later, but no big discoveries like a whole new game or movie that I hadn't seen before. I'm happy I know about those songs, though, and I probably never would have heard them if I didn't make town tunes for people.
> 
> Here is "09 - Pewter (Viridian) City Theme [Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow OST]":
> 
> D-C-B---
> zBCD-DCB
> CA---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The musical phrase was too long for a town tune, so you can shorten it however you like to make it fit.
> 
> Here is "Steven Universe The Movie - True Kinda Love [Estelle & Zach Callison] OFFICIAL":
> 
> DCC-A-G-
> DCD---zz
> 
> High G and A, low C and D.
> 
> Here is "Hollow Knight OST - Enter Hallownest":
> 
> A---A---
> B-C-B---
> A-E-F---
> E-D-E---
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high. The part you asked for was twice as long as a town/island tune, but you can shorten it however you like.


Dang that last one sounds perfect, I suddenly wish we had more space for these ;u;

I'm at the end of my list, and today I have:
Hornet from 0:26 to 0:33
Dirtmouth from 0:00 to 0:22, but only the main melody and not the repeating one? I hope this makes sense
And I was gonna ask for Greenpath, but I realized it's the same melody from Enter Hallownest & the title screen… (TIL!)
Though I still wonder, would the beginning of the Main Theme sound good or very bad if we took in all the notes?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rubombee Here's a sped-up version of "Hollow Knight OST - Enter Hallownest" that includes all the notes because it's easy enough to do:

A-A-BCB-
AEF-EDE-

Low E and D, all other notes high.

Here is "Hollow Knight OST - Hornet":

A--E---z
zzzzG-F-
D-E-C-B-
A--D--zz

High G, all other notes low. That version preserves the timing of the original song. Here is a version that changes the timing but fits all of the notes into one town/island tune:

A-E---GF
DECBA-D-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Hollow Knight OST - Dirtmouth":

E---EF-G
E---AB--

High G, all other notes low.

And if I'm not mistaken, "Hollow Knight - Main Theme (Soundtrack OST)" is the same as the one that I did at the beginning of this post. And I think that's what you asked for. I made it before looking into your third request and discovering it sounds like the same song again. ^o^;>


----------



## Koichi

Can I have 2:12 of this song put into a town tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Koichi Here is "Killer (Yoshikage Kira's Theme) - Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond Is Unbreakable":

D---DCBD
CBA---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. Unfortunately, it's not quite accurate because it has three half-step notes in a row, and the most that a town/island tune can do in a row is one. This is as close as I can get. If you want me to try a different song or a different part of that song, just let me know.


----------



## Captain Avian

Can you do from 1:12 to 1:15-ish? Tysm!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Captain Avian Here is "Coconut Ranger":

B-B-G-B-
B-B-BG--

G and the last B on each line is high, first two B's on each line are low.


----------



## Nightmarity

I got two more if you can do them please and tyvm!





blood c, i think the part is 1:47 to 1:51





A hero too from bnha  0:56 to 1:06


----------



## Jxssxcx__1

Can I Get the Beginning Theme of Good News by Mac Miller?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nightmarity Here is "Blood-C Original Soundtrack Vol.2- Negai no Tame ni, Hashiru":

CFCB---z
zzzC---z

First C is low, B and all other C's are high.

I've done "Hero Too" before in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

https://youtu.be/gQDa7urAYLs  The first 3 seconds of the song's progression would be incredible :)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please remember to search for the song you want before requesting in case I've already done it. Instructions are in the first post of this thread.

@Jxssxcx__1 Here is "Mac Miller - Good News":

F--E---D
---zzzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Koichi

Can I have 0:59 of this song turned into a town tune?


----------



## Nightmarity

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nightmarity Here is "Blood-C Original Soundtrack Vol.2- Negai no Tame ni, Hashiru":
> 
> CFCB---z
> zzzC---z
> 
> First C is low, B and all other C's are high.
> 
> I've done "Hero Too" before in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/gQDa7urAYLs  The first 3 seconds of the song's progression would be incredible :)
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember to search for the song you want before requesting in case I've already done it. Instructions are in the first post of this thread.
> 
> @Jxssxcx__1 Here is "Mac Miller - Good News":
> 
> F--E---D
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the low notes.




thank you very much, sorry i missed that one song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Koichi Here is "CRAZY NOISY BIZARRE TOWN":

CAFED---
CBC---zz

A and first C are high, last two C's and all other notes are low.


----------



## MomoOrchid

Hey♡
I am not sure if i am allowed to allready post/request since i just signed in
But i'd love to request Dragonsong from Ffxiv Heavensward
From second 30 on.





I am not sure how much fits?
Children of the Land do you hear
Echoes of truths that once rang clear

If that fits better:
Two souls intertwined
One true love they did find 


Anyways thanks so much♡


----------



## YeetQueen

Would you be able to make a tune to Bassnectar Loco Ono from :06 seconds up? I want the lyrical tune, not the background song. “ let the music take control turn it up and let it go”


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MomoOrchid Here is "FFXIV OST - Nidhogg's Theme (Final Steps of Faith)":

ABCED-BG
A---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@YeetQueen Here is "Bassnectar - Loco Ono":

CFCFCFC-
CFCFCFC-

High C.


----------



## MomoOrchid

kiwikenobi said:


> @MomoOrchid Here is "FFXIV OST - Nidhogg's Theme (Final Steps of Faith)":
> 
> ABCED-BG
> A---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> @YeetQueen Here is "Bassnectar - Loco Ono":
> 
> CFCFCFC-
> CFCFCFC-
> 
> High C.


Oh my God thank you so so much for the fast response it sounds so good♡
Now i have the Nidghogg Intance with me everytime *_* 

Greetings o/


----------



## cafr1985

I've been a big Max Payne fan since the first game came out in 2001 and live its theme song.

Max payne theme

Specifically the jingle from 8 seconds to 13 seconds.

Or the song Late Goodbye from the second game. Specifically from the minute mark to 1:06.

Late Goodbye

I would love to use one of these in my town. I have tried, but my ear for music is lacking. Thank you in advance, even if you can't help, because you are providing an awesome service here!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cafr1985 Here is "Max Payne - Main Theme":

ACD-E-A-
-E--G---

G and the second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Late Goodbye - Max Payne 2 (Piano Version)":

E--D--D-
--B--AG-
F---zzzz

All the high notes. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town/island tune with the correct timing, so I made it three lines long. You can use the first two lines as they are and leave out the last note, or you can remove sustain lines - somewhere to fit the last note in, but please be aware this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.


----------



## cafr1985

Thanks a ton! I will mess with it and see if it sounds right, but my town finally has their tune. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Caitlmno

Hi! Could you make a tune from this song around 3:20-3:25? (The Wonder Years- Cigarettes & Saints)




I feel like the guitar in that part would make a nice Island Tune.
If that part doesn’t work, any part of the song would be great. 

	Post automatically merged: May 17, 2020

I’ve spent so much time looking at sheet music and trying to figure out how to make it into a tune. I could’ve saved myself from many headaches if I had found this thread sooner.
I was wondering if you could do this song around 0:05-0:10? (The Maine- Flowers on the grave)




Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Caitlmno Here is "The Wonder Years - Cigarettes & Saints (Official Music Video)":

EEEEEFE-
GGDDEEEE

High G, low D and E.

Here is "Flowers on the Grave":

FAFEEFFF
FAFEEFFF

High A, low E.


----------



## iamlookingaway

Could you make two songs for me? If it isnt too much could you do PIERCE 



 starting at 0:46 and The Less I know the better 



 starting at 0:02? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@iamlookingaway Here is "Fairy Tail Final Season - Ending 2 | PIERCE":

D-E-FFFF
-FFG-F-E
-D---zzz

High G, all other notes low. The last note didn't quite fit into the two lines of a town/island tune, so you can just use the first two lines as they are, or you can remove sustain lines - to make the last note fit, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

And I've actually done "The Less I Know The Better - Tame Impala Lyrics" before in this thread in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@xChives Here is "The Sounds - Hurt you":  C-C--FEF B-B-BFBE  All the low notes.  Here is "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)":  eeBeCeBC ccGAbbFG  Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I couldn't accurately recreate the song because of the combinatino of sharp and flat notes in...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please remember to search to see if I've already made a town tune of a song you want before requesting. There are instructions on how to search in the first post of this thread.


----------



## iamlookingaway

Thank you! I tried searching but I guess I did it wrong.


----------



## _Owlet

Hello! Please could you do 



00:01-00:05 on this song? I understand you have done this in the past, at the beginning of this thread. But the link you gave formerly to that tune in particular no longer works. So I am hoping you are able to recreate it? I can't find this tune anywhere and I desperately want it, I haven't been able to do it myself. Thank you!


Also! Could you do 



0:03-0:09?


----------



## Lyons_Blinn

So here's hoping I do the url right since I'm apparently inept at things sometimes. Sorry in advance cause I don't know what I'm doing.

Anything in the first 15 seconds and/or the 1:18-1:28 ish mark would be cool(idk what's capable with the town tunes)






Hope you have a good one!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@_Owlet That is very strange, I don't know why the link stopped working, or why the original post doesn't come up when searching. This link should work:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Hi! Can I request a town tune please?  Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVGJZbW2Xy8  I can't decide but anything between :00 to 1:00.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




And in case it doesn't, I'll just copy/paste the song here. It's very strange. 

Here is "Arrietty's Song":

DFG-GFGC
A---GFG-

Low D, all other notes high.

I'm very concerned that even the Google search isn't searching this site correctly. What's going on? 

Here is "My Hero Academia Season 3 – Opening Theme – ODD FUTURE":

A-G-EFGE
-DC---zz

High A and G, all other notes low.

@Lyons_Blinn Here is "Ergo Proxy OP Full HD (Kiri - MONORAL)":

ECEFECEF
ECEFECEF

All the low notes.


----------



## _Owlet

Thank you so much! They sound perfect!


----------



## xsopants

Hello! Could I request margaritaville by jimmy buffet? specifically 0:03 to 0:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xsopants Here is "Jimmy Buffett - Margaritaville (with lyrics)":

GGGF-G--
AAAA-GFE

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Chynna

May I please get Pianta village tune from Super Mario Sunshine starting at 0:13. Tysm!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kishiko Here is "Pianta Village - Super Mario Sunshine":

F-CF-A-C
D-E---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## ClaireSprinkleSwirl

I know this is instrumental so it might not be easy to make it sound right (and fit in, since the tunes have to be pretty short) but I'll ask anyway,
could it be from 0:15 to 0:22 ?
Thank you!





ps: I have seen you made a few Life is Strange (related) themes already but I haven't seen this one, I hope it hasn't been asked yet!


----------



## _Owlet

Hello! I've scoured your former threads and I dont think this one had been made! Could you do 00:03 - 00:07/8
Thank you!  (its very catchy apologies in advance if it gets stuck in your head XD)


----------



## Glace038

Hey! If its not too much to ask, I'd love to have You're at the Party by Lemon Demon as my tune 






Take as long as you need!


----------



## Jxssxcx__1

Can you do the like chorus of good news by Mac Miller starting at 1:56 Mac Miller Good News


----------



## angelmutt

start at 0:00 n just go as far in as itll let you..it cant be more than 10 seconds...if it is, 0:00-0:10


----------



## senzubean

again pretty shocked to see you haven't already done this...

you're the best. thank you for all this work you put in helping people have the towns that make them happy! <3






would love this, from the top but the loop is pretty long. i think it would sound great starting anywhere <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ClaireSprinkleSwirl Here is "Life is Strange Ep.1 Soundtrack - Credits":

F---E---
DEE---zz

All the low notes.

@_Owlet Here is "PV Necromantic Records":

AEAGACCC
-CGCBGEG

E and the first four C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.

@Glace038 Here is "Lemon Demon - You're At the Party":

D---C---
B--AG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Jxssxcx__1 The link you provided seems to just link to this thread again. Please post the correct link, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.

@angelmutt 


kiwikenobi said:


> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them.



Here is "walk but in a garden":

A--CA--G
F-D---zz

Low D, all other notes high.

@senzubean Here is "Fruits Basket OST- Memory At Home":

ACG--FED
F-B---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## sunset_succulent

could you do the stranger things theme

0:03- as long as you can


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RubyandSapphire Here is "Stranger Things | Title Sequence [HD] | Netflix":

CEGBCBGE
CEGBCBGE

E and the first C of each line are low, second C of each line and all other notes are high.


----------



## sunset_succulent

kiwikenobi said:


> @RubyandSapphire Here is "Stranger Things | Title Sequence [HD] | Netflix":
> 
> CEGBCBGE
> CEGBCBGE
> 
> E and the first C of each line are low, second C of each line and all other notes are high.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Gkthing

Starting from 0:27 to 0:33. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Gkthing Here is "One Piece OST - Three Towers HD":

D--FD--F
G-ECD---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## zato

00:15-00:19 please or 1:42-1:47
if that song is too much/hard (i completely understand lolz there is alot going on) then perhaps 




2:24-2:29

i'll be happy with any parts you can do or think would sound good from ether song though as i adore this band beyond words. again if you are unable to i totally get it (it's a big ask) and i really appreciate just the thought. thanks much for your time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@zato Here is 'DOGinThe  Aozora Halation PV":

FD--FD--
A-A-GF--

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "DOG inThePWO 「Doggy Style」Music Clip":

ED--EEAG
AC---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## zato

kiwikenobi said:


> @zato Here is 'DOGinThe  Aozora Halation PV":
> 
> FD--FD--
> A-A-GF--
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "DOG inThePWO 「Doggy Style」Music Clip":
> 
> ED--EEAG
> AC---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


thank you so so much!!!


----------



## theRascals

Hi!! I'm back again, may I please get help on the following two songs? Thank you!!! >w<

(0:33-0:40)






and...

(0:01-0:10)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@theRascals Here is "Peach Tree Rascals - Cranberry":

AGFED-C-
D--CA---

G, a, and the last C are high, first C and all other notes are low.

You actually already requested "Comeback Story":






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@theRascals Here is "Kings Of Leon - Wait For Me (Audio)":  C-E-F-E- C-EF--E-  All the low notes.  Here is "Kings Of Leon - Supersoaker (Official Music Video)":  A---E-G- --zAGFEE  Low E, all other notes high.  Here is "Comeback Story - Kings of Leon (Audio)":  C-EG-EC- C-EG-EC-  High G, low E...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I can do a different part of it if you want, but you requested the same part of the song both times. Just let me know if you want me to do something different.


----------



## Sander

Hi! Wondering if someone can help me out - My alltime favorite song is Genie in a Bottle by Christina Aguilera, the opening notes of the song is the definition of nostalgia to me and I would love to make it my town tune.
00:00 - 00.07

YouTube link

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Sander said:


> Wondering if someone can help me out


It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Christina Aguilera - Genie In A Bottle (Official Music Video)":

EBGD--D-
-CGEB--A

Low E, all other notes high. You can make the A into another sustain line - so that the tune doesn't end so abruptly if you prefer.


----------



## Enxssi

Could you do 1:00 to 1:02 of Touch Tone Telephone by Lemon Demon? (Can’t link it because I’m on mobile)
It would make my day!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Please post again when you are able to post links, and I will be happy to make a town tune for you.
That said, I recall making that song into a town tune on GameFAQ's:

(Copy/pasted it from post #180 of this topic on that website if you want to see it in its original context: https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/77859685)

Here is "Lemon Demon - Touch-Tone Telephone":

F--EF-G-
A--GA-B-

Low E, all other notes high.

I don't know if it is the correct part of the song that you requested, so please let me know if you want it to be a different part, and post a link when you are able, and I'll be happy to make a new town/island tune for you.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Hello there! I may be mistaken, if I did it wrong, but I don't think I found this song!
Could I request a tune from 'If you can dream' the Disney song? 

Since I can make 3 requests in a day, could I have a couple different sections?
I wanna find out which will sound best as the town tune.

Youtube Video:





1) I would love to have the section 0:41-0:42 the 'If you can dream' lyric section.

2) The section 1:10-1:12 the 'And love will save the day' lyric section.


----------



## Jxssxcx__1

Hello can you do the main chorus for good news by Mac Miller starting at like 1:56,


----------



## Zillamaster

Hi kiwikenobi! Could you make this town tune? From 47-50 




Thank you for your countless contributions to the Animal Crossing community!


----------



## Sander

kiwikenobi said:


> It's just me making town tunes here.
> 
> Here is "Christina Aguilera - Genie In A Bottle (Official Music Video)":
> 
> EBGD--D-
> -CGEB--A
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. You can make the A into another sustain line - so that the tune doesn't end so abruptly if you prefer.


Thank you so much! Thought it was a general request thread, but if you're doing it all by yourself - much respect for keeping up on all these 70 pages of requests!


----------



## LuvDolphin

Hi! I was wondering if you could make a
Siren tune? 
I dont have any specific song to mimic but iv been trying to make a siren call for a while and it just doesnt sound good lol

Like a mermaid calling a sailor? Cuz my town is mermaid themed  
Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## madhead1409

At about 0:32, she sings, you’re bad, bad karma, could you possible do that for me even if you have to do one bad that’s fine


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LuvDolphin I'm sorry, I'm not a composer, so I'm not able to compose any new songs for you. If you can find a recording of any song that sounds like what you want, I can transcribe that into a town/island tune for you, and perhaps you can tweak it yourself if it isn't exactly what you were looking for after I've turned it into the town tune format.

@Lady Sugarsaurus Here is "If You Can Dream - Disney Princess":

EF-GG---
zzzzzzzz

Low E, high G.

And:

BC-BG-E-
D---zzzz

Low D and E, all other notes high.

@Jxssxcx__1 Here is "Mac Miller - Good News":

DDBBAAGA
BAGE---z

Low E, all other notes high.

@Zillamaster Here is "[Anime Classic] L - Gaim ~ Time For L-Gaim":

B-A-GA-B
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@madhead1409 Here is "Gabbie Hanna - Bad Karma (Official Video)":

F-AGAGA-
AGAGA-D-
C-

Low D and C, high A and G. The last note doesn't quite fit into the two lines of a town/island tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. You can edit it however you like to fit the last note in. It's the F at the beginning that makes it not fit at the end, so you could do it like this:

AGAGA-AG
AGA-D-C-

Or you can remove a sustain line - somewhere to fit in the last C, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## LuvDolphin

kiwikenobi said:


> @LuvDolphin I'm sorry, I'm not a composer, so I'm not able to compose any new songs for you. If you can find a recording of any song that sounds like what you want, I can transcribe that into a town/island tune for you, and perhaps you can tweak it yourself if it isn't exactly what you were looking for after I've turned it into the town tune format.
> 
> @Lady Sugarsaurus Here is "If You Can Dream - Disney Princess":
> 
> EF-GG---
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> Low E, high G.
> 
> And:
> 
> BC-BG-E-
> D---zzzz
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Jxssxcx__1 Here is "Mac Miller - Good News":
> 
> DDBBAAGA
> BAGE---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Zillamaster Here is "[Anime Classic] L - Gaim ~ Time For L-Gaim":
> 
> B-A-GA-B
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @madhead1409 Here is "Gabbie Hanna - Bad Karma (Official Video)":
> 
> F-AGAGA-
> AGAGA-D-
> C-
> 
> Low D and C, high A and G. The last note doesn't quite fit into the two lines of a town/island tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. You can edit it however you like to fit the last note in. It's the F at the beginning that makes it not fit at the end, so you could do it like this:
> 
> AGAGA-AG
> AGA-D-C-
> 
> Or you can remove a sustain line - somewhere to fit in the last C, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


I understand  this is kinda what I'm looking for 




Would you be able to make any part of this into a tune? Maybe  0:51-0:58 
I know this is kind of a hard tune to make in animal crossing so I totally understand if you cant do it


----------



## madhead1409

kiwikenobi said:


> @LuvDolphin I'm sorry, I'm not a composer, so I'm not able to compose any new songs for you. If you can find a recording of any song that sounds like what you want, I can transcribe that into a town/island tune for you, and perhaps you can tweak it yourself if it isn't exactly what you were looking for after I've turned it into the town tune format.
> 
> @Lady Sugarsaurus Here is "If You Can Dream - Disney Princess":
> 
> EF-GG---
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> Low E, high G.
> 
> And:
> 
> BC-BG-E-
> D---zzzz
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Jxssxcx__1 Here is "Mac Miller - Good News":
> 
> DDBBAAGA
> BAGE---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Zillamaster Here is "[Anime Classic] L - Gaim ~ Time For L-Gaim":
> 
> B-A-GA-B
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @madhead1409 Here is "Gabbie Hanna - Bad Karma (Official Video)":
> 
> F-AGAGA-
> AGAGA-D-
> C-
> 
> Low D and C, high A and G. The last note doesn't quite fit into the two lines of a town/island tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. You can edit it however you like to fit the last note in. It's the F at the beginning that makes it not fit at the end, so you could do it like this:
> 
> AGAGA-AG
> AGA-D-C-
> 
> Or you can remove a sustain line - somewhere to fit in the last C, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


Omg, thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LuvDolphin Here is "Sinbad (2003) - Siren Song Scene (4/10) | Movieclips":

EGB-C-GB
D-E---zz

FIrst E is low, second E and all other notes are high. This is only a rough approximation of the song because it cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune, but since you weren't going that that exact song specifically, perhaps this is similar enough.

And I'll confess that the first thing I think of when I hear about a "mermaid singing" is "Part of Your World" from The Little Mermaid, and maybe that would work for you:

DEF---EF
G---DEF-
EFEFG---

High G, all other notes low, you can use as much of this as you want, or you don't have to use it at all.


----------



## Zillamaster

kiwikenobi said:


> @LuvDolphin I'm sorry, I'm not a composer, so I'm not able to compose any new songs for you. If you can find a recording of any song that sounds like what you want, I can transcribe that into a town/island tune for you, and perhaps you can tweak it yourself if it isn't exactly what you were looking for after I've turned it into the town tune format.
> 
> @Lady Sugarsaurus Here is "If You Can Dream - Disney Princess":
> 
> EF-GG---
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> Low E, high G.
> 
> And:
> 
> BC-BG-E-
> D---zzzz
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Jxssxcx__1 Here is "Mac Miller - Good News":
> 
> DDBBAAGA
> BAGE---z
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> @Zillamaster Here is "[Anime Classic] L - Gaim ~ Time For L-Gaim":
> 
> B-A-GA-B
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @madhead1409 Here is "Gabbie Hanna - Bad Karma (Official Video)":
> 
> F-AGAGA-
> AGAGA-D-
> C-
> 
> Low D and C, high A and G. The last note doesn't quite fit into the two lines of a town/island tune while keeping the correct timing of the song. You can edit it however you like to fit the last note in. It's the F at the beginning that makes it not fit at the end, so you could do it like this:
> 
> AGAGA-AG
> AGA-D-C-
> 
> Or you can remove a sustain line - somewhere to fit in the last C, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


Perfect! Thanks again!


----------



## LuvDolphin

kiwikenobi said:


> @LuvDolphin Here is "Sinbad (2003) - Siren Song Scene (4/10) | Movieclips":
> 
> EGB-C-GB
> D-E---zz
> 
> FIrst E is low, second E and all other notes are high. This is only a rough approximation of the song because it cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune, but since you weren't going that that exact song specifically, perhaps this is similar enough.
> 
> And I'll confess that the first thing I think of when I hear about a "mermaid singing" is "Part of Your World" from The Little Mermaid, and maybe that would work for you:
> 
> DEF---EF
> G---DEF-
> EFEFG---
> 
> High G, all other notes low, you can use as much of this as you want, or you don't have to use it at all.


Thanks I really appreciate it!  
It really helped


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus

Thank you so much! Since you had extra notes, could I extend that first section to see what that would sound like? 

Here's the video again:





From 0:40 -0:49 the lyric section of 'If you can dream, the wish we're making on a star is coming true' please!
As much as you can fit would be great.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lady Sugarsaurus Here is a slightly extended "If You Can Dream - Disney Princess":

EF-GG--C
F-GF-E---

Low E and C, high G.


----------



## kathaines12

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> [PLEASE USE GOOGLE SITE SEARCH FOR "kiwikenobi" AND THE NAME OF YOUR SONG(S) *more instructions below*]
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1. *While TBT's search function is not working, the best way to search for town/island tunes that I have done previously is to use a Google site search. Put this into a Google search:
> 
> site:https://www.belltreeforums.com/ "kiwikenobi"
> 
> then type the name of the song that you're looking for. This will produce more accurate results than the in-site search currently, so please use this method. If you get too many results, try also adding the words "town tune" to your search.
> 
> Please use the *"SEARCH"* feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).






 - Hope is A Heartache tune request


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kathaines12 Here is "LÉON - Hope Is A Heartache (Audio)":

F--GAF-G
ACGAF---

All the high notes.


----------



## Mappo

Hey! Thank you so much for taking the time to do these. Its awesome! 
I'd like the first few seconds (0:00-0:05 more or less) from Drawn to Life's soundtrack Trouble! 






That's the link. I hope that's enough. Thank you so much! Also, is there a way I can pay you? Giving you  bells, NMTs or some furniture? I'm really amazed that you do all of these without any recompense


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mappo There's no need for payment, I enjoy making tunes for people. 

Here is "Trouble! - Drawn to Life Soundtrack":

E-E-C-DE
--E-C-DE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## geekdoge

@kiwikenobi if it would be alright i'd need some help with this song 




  00:53 to 00:58 would be great if that doesnt work maybe the beginning of the song? help would be appreciated because i really can't manage to convert it into my island tune thanks in advance


----------



## Mappo

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mappo There's no need for payment, I enjoy making tunes for people.
> 
> Here is "Trouble! - Drawn to Life Soundtrack":
> 
> E-E-C-DE
> --E-C-DE
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much. That's perfect! 
I hope you enjoy ACNH


----------



## Venn

Hi, I searched for this and I haven't seen it but can you do Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole? In the beginning, maybe like at the 10 through 15 seconds or 16 through 21 seconds, whichever you think is best


----------



## Krisk

Hi! This is not a song request, but would you know how the town tune notes relate to standard musical notation? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@geekdoge Here is "ALWAYS HERO!":

DC--DCCD
EFEDCC---

All the low notes.

@Ansel Please post a link so I can hear the song you'd like me to turn into a town/island tune for you.

@Krisk Yes. There is only one F in town/island tunes, so find that on your musical staff, and then all of the notes I say are high are placed above that on the staff, and then all the ones I saw are low will be below it. You can think of all town/island tunes as being in 4/4 time, 4 measures long, so each note is a quarter note, and sustain lines make them a quarter note longer per sustain. So one sustain line turns a note into a half note. Two makes it a dotted half note. Three makes it a whole note. And so on. You can simulate eighth notes and other shorter notes by proportionally increasing the sustain lines to decrease the tempo. And there are no sharps and flats in town tunes, so all notes will be natural.

That said, I don't actually know a ton about how music is normally written down, just the basics. So there might be something I'm forgetting or misunderstanding. But please let me know if you have any questions, and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Venn

@kiwikenobi Oops! My apologies, I thought I Iinked it.

Here's the link:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ansel Here is "Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole":

C---E--D
B---D-BD

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## HannahSanrio

Can you please do the strawberry shortcake theme song! You are amazing by the way! Just the first part


----------



## Cutesy

Hello! Thank you so much for your efforts in creating tunes for everyone. You are wonderful. If possible, could I please request the first few seconds of these two songs —










Thanks for your time ^^


----------



## geekdoge

@kiwikenobi THANK YOU SO MUCH I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER YOU'RE THE ABSOLUTE BEST DD THANK YOU SO SO MUCH


----------



## kiwikenobi

@HannahSanrio Here is "Strawberry shortcake season two theme song":

F-FF-F-F
D-F---zz

Low D.

@lissiecat Here is "Azur Lane Login BGM":

GCDE-C-F
--ED--CC

All the low notes.

Here is "Azur Lane OST Boss Theme [ BGM 06 ] ":

FECA---z
DCBA---z

Last three notes are high, all other note are low.


----------



## Cutesy

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Arashistar

Hi. Im new in this forum, I arrived looking for you 

Could you help me with these songs: 





 - Buck-Tick Gessekai. Second 0:48





 -The Rolling Stones -Sympathy for the Devil. Second 2:32





 -Cold -Static X. Second 0:20

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Arashistar Welcome! 

Here is "Buck Tick - Gessekai  (Nightwalker Opening)":

CF-G---z
CF-G---z

Low C, high G.

Here is "The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil (Official Lyric Video)":

EG-EG-EE
E-GEA-E-

Low E, high G and A.

Here is "Cold -Static-X":

E--D--A-
F--E--A-

All the low notes.


----------



## Vecherom

Couldn't quite find this in the search (Someone had requested, but no audi file, and never followed up) FF7 Main Theme, see link below, at 27 seconds in there is a cello solo.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Vecherom Here is "Main Theme -  Final Fantasy 7 REMAKE Soundtrack | OST":

C---D-E-
B---A---

High B and A, all other notes low.


----------



## ecstasy

Could you do the Your Lie In April theme? I'd like if it could start at the part at 00:53 and end at 00:58 

Oh and could you also do one for 1:17 through 1:20 or 1:17 to the end if you can fit it all? I want options uwu


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sugaryy Here is "Your Lie in April Opening 1 HD":

FEFG-CCG
-FEF---z

High G, low E and C.

And:

FEFEFEDC
CDD-CDD-

All the low notes.


----------



## JenjenLand

Celtic Mediavel Music, not sure if there is another song like it.




Second 0:02 to 0:06 is what i'm looking for! 
Thank u for doing this! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@JenjenLand Here is "Celtic Medieval Music - Medieval Town Square | Folk, Fantasy, Traditional":

A-EE-EDC
BA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Hi. Could you do Taiyou ni Hoero Adventure Theme? The part that starts around 1:09?






Thank you for doing this. This is really cool!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@The Peanut Butter Fish Here is "Taiyou ni Hoero - Adventure Theme (new)":

AFD---zz
EFG---zz

Low E and D, high G and A.


----------



## Leebles

I don't know if this is too many notes, but is it possible to do 0:49 - 0:55 from the song Arrow? I can only imagine how much this wrecks your Youtube history and recommendations, lmao. This is such a cool service to provide to others for free


----------



## OriBun

Hello! I did my best to search for this and didn't find anything, so I hope it hasn't been done yet. I really love what you're doing here!
Would you give 2:00-2:05 of /watch?v=qmtKhfFzLlM a shot? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Leebles I've had my Youtube history turned off for years, even before I started making town tunes for people. ^o^;>

Here is "Arrow":

CAAF--CA
AAAAGF--

Low C, high G and A.

@OriBun Here is "FAR CRY 5 - Pause Menu Theme 2 EXTENDED":

GCAG-E-D
-C-A---z

Second G and first A are high, first G, second A, and all other notes are low.


----------



## Leebles

kiwikenobi said:


> @Leebles I've had my Youtube history turned off for years, even before I started making town tunes for people. ^o^;>
> 
> Here is "Arrow":
> 
> CAAF--CA
> AAAAGF--
> 
> Low C, high G and A.
> 
> @OriBun Here is "FAR CRY 5 - Pause Menu Theme 2 EXTENDED":
> 
> GCAG-E-D
> -C-A---z
> 
> Second G and first A are high, first G, second A, and all other notes are low.


Getting Isabelle to sing Tegan and Sara is a victory for the LGBT movement. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rubombee

Hello there, me again! This one is for a friend :3
I've looked it up but the Google search didn't find it, so could you please do the beginning of Neko Atsume's theme, linked below? Tysm!


----------



## LilD

Starts at :26 
Ends :031

First piano notes played. 

Honestly, not sure if it would work but I love this song so much. Melancholy.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rubombee Here is "Neko atsume Original BGM":

A-EAAEAG
-D-GG-D-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. It reminds me a lot of the Mii Channel music from the Wii.

@LilD Here is "Final Fantasy 13-2 OST - "Ruined Hometown" (Oerba Village)":

D-GC-FEC
D---zzzz

E and the second D are low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Vecherom

kiwikenobi said:


> @Vecherom Here is "Main Theme -  Final Fantasy 7 REMAKE Soundtrack | OST":
> 
> C---D-E-
> B---A---
> 
> High B and A, all other notes low.




Thank you so much!


----------



## FandomTrash

Thank you for doing this service!
I would like this song as an island tune, the part I want is at 1:20-1:28.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FandomTrash Here is "Final Destination Fusion Collab":

A---zGFE
D-E-F-A-
G---zzzz

High G and A, low E and D. The musical phrase doesn't quite fit into two lines, so I made it be three. You can use just the first two lines if you like, or you can try removing sustain lines - or rests z to make the last note fit with the rest of it in two lines. But this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different. So you can do whatever you prefer with it.


----------



## FandomTrash

kiwikenobi said:


> @FandomTrash Here is "Final Destination Fusion Collab":
> 
> A---zGFE
> D-E-F-A-
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low E and D. The musical phrase doesn't quite fit into two lines, so I made it be three. You can use just the first two lines if you like, or you can try removing sustain lines - or rests z to make the last note fit with the rest of it in two lines. But this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different. So you can do whatever you prefer with it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MissEmmiKat

Hi, it's very generous of you to provide this service!

I was wondering if 0.17-.20 of this song "Terror Time" from Scooby Doo on Zombie Island would be possible? (The words are "it's terror time again")


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MissEmmiKat Here is I"Skycycle - It's Terror Time Again (Studio Version) -  aTunes FULL EXTENDED mix":

DFA-A---
GFD---zz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Marilinda52

Hi! I was wondering if this could please be made into a town theme, just the first 20 seconds although I know that's way to long for the tunes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Marilinda52 Here is "The Last of the Star Makers intro":

A-CCB---
A-CFG---

First and third C are low, second C and all other notes are high. The part you asked for was more than three times as long as a town tune can be, so I just fit in what I could from the beginning. If you want a part from later in the song, please tell me which seconds it plays during, keeping in mind that usually only about two to five seconds of a song will fit into a town tune.


----------



## Very cool tho

I would really like if you would make a town tune for the GD menu theme. Here is a link and i would like the first 2 seconds in the Town tune. ( 0:00 to 0:02 ) here is the link: 



 Thank you very much! I will understand if it's too fast and if it will sound bad when slowed down.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Very cool tho Here is "Geometry Dash | Main Menu Theme (Download) (HD)":

GGGGG---
DDDDD---

Last G and last D are high, first four G's and first four D's are low.


----------



## Marilinda52

Thanks I love it!!


----------



## zendica

Thank you for all your hard work on these tunes! I was wondering if you might be able to do the beginning of this song:






The bit starting around 2:51 here, lyrics beginning with "I'm dreaming on borrowed time":





And the chorus to this song (starts around 1:18):





Thank you thank you!!


----------



## MissEmmiKat

kiwikenobi said:


> @MissEmmiKat Here is I"Skycycle - It's Terror Time Again (Studio Version) -  aTunes FULL EXTENDED mix":
> 
> DFA-A---
> GFD---zz
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


Thank you so much!  It's perfect for Moonscar Island!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@zendica Unfortunately the beginning of "Lil Peep - Save That **** (Official Video)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. Here is what I was able to do:

AF---zzz
CE---zzz

The C really needs to be a C sharp, but it's just not possible in the game. I hope this is all right.

Here is "3 - It's Alive - The Ghost You Gave To Me 10":

DEDCC-F-
E-D-C---

All the low notes.

Unfortunately the part of "3 "Alien Angel" (OFFICIAL VIDEO)" you asked for also contains a combination of sharp and flat note that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. Here is what I can do:

DEFEDDCD
ED---zzz

All the low notes. Once again, the C really needs to be a C sharp, but it's just not possible. Let me know if you want me to try different songs, or different parts of the same songs that you asked for that weren't able to be completely accurate.


----------



## zendica

kiwikenobi said:


> @zendica Unfortunately the beginning of "Lil Peep - Save That **** (Official Video)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. Here is what I was able to do:
> 
> AF---zzz
> CE---zzz
> 
> The C really needs to be a C sharp, but it's just not possible in the game. I hope this is all right.
> 
> Here is "3 - It's Alive - The Ghost You Gave To Me 10":
> 
> DEDCC-F-
> E-D-C---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Unfortunately the part of "3 "Alien Angel" (OFFICIAL VIDEO)" you asked for also contains a combination of sharp and flat note that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. Here is what I can do:
> 
> DEFEDDCD
> ED---zzz
> 
> All the low notes. Once again, the C really needs to be a C sharp, but it's just not possible. Let me know if you want me to try different songs, or different parts of the same songs that you asked for that weren't able to be completely accurate.




Thank you so much! I was worried the songs might be a little difficult as I do have an affinity for songs in minor keys and with lots of sharps and flats.  But I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask! I appreciate your attempts and if I can think of another song that might work better I'll be back!  Thanks again!!!!

Edit: Even though the C in Alien Angel should be a sharp, after I adjusted the timing of some of the notes I set it as my town tune and it's lovely! This song means a lot to me so I'm really happy.


----------



## muddli

Could you possibly do this starting around 0:05? Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@muddli Here is "Yakuza 0 OST - 79 Friday Night":

C-A-CACG
-FED---z

High G, all other notes low. The musical phrase seemed to begin at more like 0:07 than at 0:05, so that's the part I did. If you meant the part exactly at five seconds in, please let me know, and I can remake the tune for you.


----------



## The Bonker

The first five seconds would be perfect if possible thanks a ton


----------



## kiwikenobi

@The Bonker Here is "Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles - OST - Today Arrives, Becoming Tomorrow":

D-ABC-AB
G-ABA-D-

Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## supernerd

Hello there! Thanks so much for all your time and effort in helping all of us. I was wondering if it would be possible to make a town tune out of this song - and I was thinking something within 00:01-00:14. I’ve been hoping to find some tropical sounding songs and idk if it’s something that can translate into town tunes or not. 

Either way, I greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@supernerd Here is "Sparkling Waters Theme - New Super Mario Bros. U":

D-BG-A-B
CBGD---z

Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## jonny_raindance

Thank you so much!!!

I was hoping to get the scales for a song entitled "Coconut Trees" by the Crippled Crowez.
Coconut Trees Youtube -- 



I'm looking, ideally, for second 0:19 to about 0:24.

Truly, can't thank you enough.  Cheers!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jonny_raindance Here is ""Coconut Trees" Official Music Video by The Crippled Crowez":

GGD-DCED
GGD-DCED

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## supernerd

kiwikenobi said:


> @supernerd Here is "Sparkling Waters Theme - New Super Mario Bros. U":
> 
> D-BG-A-B
> CBGD---z
> 
> Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.


Thank you so much. You’re the absolute best


----------



## Dragon_inferno23

Could you do 



 0:25 to 0:30 if possible please btw your the best


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Dragon_inferno23 Here is "Terraria Calamity Mod Music - "UNIVERSAL COLLAPSE" - Theme of Devourer of Gods (Final Form)":

D--FE--A
A-GFE---

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## gooeymeat

I just wanna say ty for doing this !! I'd like to request the song "let me sign" by robert pattinson, and ive tried to do it myself but its kinda difficult for me to do ! if this isnt possible i completely understand !





from 1:29 to as much as you can fit!
and if not from 1:29 anything past that timing is also fine !!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gooeymeat Here is "Robert Pattinson - "Let Me Sign" (w/Lyrics in "more info")":

C-C-C-BA
F-F---zz

All the high notes. This was a tricky song, so it might not sound much like the part you asked for. If it's not what you were hoping for, I can perhaps try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether. Just let me know what you'd like me to do.


----------



## Dragon_inferno23

kiwikenobi said:


> @Dragon_inferno23 Here is "Terraria Calamity Mod Music - "UNIVERSAL COLLAPSE" - Theme of Devourer of Gods (Final Form)":
> 
> D--FE--A
> A-GFE---
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.



Thank you so much


----------



## Ibrantana

Hi  I was wondering if you could try the song ‘Johanna’ from Sweeney Todd.
1:29-1:40 the link is 



The part where he says ‘TIL I’m with you then I’m with you there, sweetly buried in your yellow hair’ I know not all of it will fit, and that it might not fit well with the key, so just try your best please! I don’t mind if it sounds wonky


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ibrantana Here is "Sweeney Todd-Johanna (First)":

DFFDDEDC
D---zzzz

First three D's are low. Last two D's and all other notes are high.


----------



## jonny_raindance

kiwikenobi said:


> @jonny_raindance Here is ""Coconut Trees" Official Music Video by The Crippled Crowez":
> 
> GGD-DCED
> GGD-DCED
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much!!  Perfect!!


----------



## ymacnh

hi can you make a tune for: tysm!!!!

1. anywhere between 1:52-2:05 is fine!






2. anywhere between 0:50-1:06






3. anywhere between 0:20-0:32


----------



## Pumpkinbomb

I've been lurking here for a while and I finally have to ask for help. My boyfriend really wants this song for his tune, in particular something approximating the bassline. It's really most clear around 2:53. 

If not that, the main melody of the song is pretty obvious and repetitive if it could translate to an island tune, but I'd appreciate any help with getting any part of this to work for him.


----------



## Whovian45810

As a FGO fan, I want my new town tune to be Gyakko, the opening theme for FGO's 2nd arc, Cosmos in the Lostbelt. Can someone make a town tune from the intro from 0:57-1:23.




If possible, a town tune based on this song by Saya used in one of FGO's TV CMs, specifically 0:50-1:20. Thank you very much! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ymacnh Here is "Daddy Yankee - Gasolina (Video Oficial)":

EBEBEBEF
FCFCFCFG

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Romeo Santos, El Chaval de la Bachata - Canalla (Official Video)":

EC---CCE
ED---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Count On You":

ED--DDDE
E---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Pumpkinbomb Here is "Laugh/Love/****":

GAC-C-C-
A-CDC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I wasn't really able to hear the bassline very clearly at the part you mentioned, so I just did the very beginning, which was easier to hear. If that part doesn't sound like what you want, please let me know, and I can try another part, or I can do my best with the part you originally asked for, though it might not sound much like it.

@Whovian45810 


Whovian45810 said:


> Can someone make a town tune


It's just me making town/island tunes here. 

Here is Gyakko, the opening theme for FGO's 2nd arc, Cosmos in the Lostbelt:

CC--DD--
EE--FF--

All the low notes.

Here is "Fate/Gran Order TVCM Song by SAYA":

CEF--CG-
-FGFGAA-

Low C and E, high G and A.


----------



## Whovian45810

kiwikenobi said:


> Here is Gyakko, the opening theme for FGO's 2nd arc, Cosmos in the Lostbelt:
> 
> CC--DD--
> EE--FF--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Fate/Gran Order TVCM Song by SAYA":
> 
> CEF--CG-
> -FGFGAA-
> 
> Low C and E, high G and A.


Thank you so much, kiwikenobi! <3


----------



## ymacnh

hi can you make a tune for (thank you so much in advance!):

1. anywhere between 1:52-2:05 is fine!






2. anywhere between 0:50-1:06






3. anywhere between 0:20-0:32







	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

sorry just ignore this because idk how to delete a reply that i made

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



kiwikenobi said:


> @ymacnh Here is "Daddy Yankee - Gasolina (Video Oficial)":
> 
> EBEBEBEF
> FCFCFCFG
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Romeo Santos, El Chaval de la Bachata - Canalla (Official Video)":
> 
> EC---CCE
> ED---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Count On You":
> 
> ED--DDDE
> E---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> @Pumpkinbomb Here is "Laugh/Love/****":
> 
> GAC-C-C-
> A-CDC---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I wasn't really able to hear the bassline very clearly at the part you mentioned, so I just did the very beginning, which was easier to hear. If that part doesn't sound like what you want, please let me know, and I can try another part, or I can do my best with the part you originally asked for, though it might not sound much like it.
> 
> @Whovian45810
> 
> It's just me making town/island tunes here.
> 
> Here is Gyakko, the opening theme for FGO's 2nd arc, Cosmos in the Lostbelt:
> 
> CC--DD--
> EE--FF--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Fate/Gran Order TVCM Song by SAYA":
> 
> CEF--CG-
> -FGFGAA-
> 
> Low C and E, high G and A.


tysm!!!! <3333


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town/island tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make as many requests as they like, up to three a day, every day.


----------



## AK217

Hi, I have three requests that I'd love if you would be able to try. 

1. 



, the start of the song.

2. 



, the first 10/20 seconds of the song. Sorry, I could not find an instrumental.

3. 



, the first 10/20 seconds. Also could not find an instrumental.

If you see any other parts of the songs fit better feel free to try that instead. My recommendations are just preferred.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AK217 If by "instrumental" you mean "karaoke" unless you specifically want the background chords and not the melody, regular videos with the singers singing is the only way I can make the tune sound right. Please let me know if the karaoke one you requested doesn't sound right, and post a video with the melody so that I can hear it, and I'll be happy to redo it for you.

Here is "Bratz So Good - Instrumental Version -  with lyrics":

E--EB--E
A--EG---

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Bratz - You Think":

F-FED-F-
F-FED---

All the low notes.

Here is "Bratz - Rock The World":

GAA--AA-
--C-C-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## AK217

Thank you very much, that was very speedy!


----------



## eaeruleus

Hello! I just found out about this from another forum. I would like to have the little Pusheen intro theme song that plays at the start of the videos!

Here is one example: 

1. 



 The first 6 seconds of the video.

There was also a recent video that had an 8 bit version if that will help!

2. 



 Again, the first 6 seconds of the video.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lars708

Could you perhaps do the Puyo Puyo theme for moi :0
ppppppppuyo puyo

the part that starts at 6 seconds seems to be the most suitable for a tune

Hopefully it's not too much of a bother, thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@eaeruleus Here is "Pusheen: Learning to Speak Cat":

A-ED-E-C
---zD-E-

High A, all other notes low.
Also, how did I not know about Pusheen having a Youtube channel?! Now I know what I'm going to be watching for the next... long time. ^o^;>

@lars708 Here is "PuyoPuyo Tetris music no.9":

B-GA-GAC
CBAGA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## lars708

OMG that was quick, it's perfect thank you so much!!
Will send you some tbt as thanks


----------



## asuka

Song link!
:50-:57

Song link 2!
1:44-1:53

Song link 3!
2:23-2:33

Thank you so much for doing this^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@asuka Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Shattered Time (KMST 1.2.038)":

aedFeGF-
dAGBACB-

Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes. It's not completely accurate because of the range of notes and the combination of sharp and flat notes in the original song, but it's as close as I could get within the limitations of a town/island tune.

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ellinia: Missing You":

BCA--G-E
F-D---zz

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "xi - Happy End of the World":

A-B-CBD-
--zCB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Awhhana

Hello thank you so much for doing this. For some reason when I tried to look at the other songs you have done the link was invalid so I'm not sure what to do? Could I request moonshine by lights? 



 preferably the "I sleep through the noon wake up for the moon (50s - 56s) thank you sooo much!!! also this is the first time I'm using this so please lmk if anything is wrong lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Awhhana Here is "Moonshine":

E-EGAB--
D-EGBE-D

Low D and E, all other notes high.

I'm not sure what you mean by the link being invalid, please tell me what you did in case I need to fix something somewhere. ^o^;>


----------



## Awhhana

kiwikenobi said:


> @Awhhana Here is "Moonshine":
> 
> E-EGAB--
> D-EGBE-D
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by the link being invalid, please tell me what you did in case I need to fix something somewhere. ^o^;>


Ahhhh thank you sooo muchhh!!!! I copied and pasted the link and added kiwikenobi at the end but when it loaded it came up with belltreeforums but nothing was there


----------



## SweetDollFace

Could you do this song?




I would like it to be from 0:12 to 0:18 
Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Awhhana Ah, I think what happened is that you searched for something I hadn't done yet, so there were no results. So that's fine. 

@SweetDollFace Here is "Brenda Asnicar - Las Divinas":

DEEEBA-G
DEEEBA-G

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Awhhana

kiwikenobi said:


> @Awhhana Ah, I think what happened is that you searched for something I hadn't done yet, so there were no results. So that's fine.
> 
> @SweetDollFace Here is "Brenda Asnicar - Las Divinas":
> 
> DEEEBA-G
> DEEEBA-G
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.


Ohhh okay this is my first time using this so I'm learning new things  thank you for your help ) loving my new tune


----------



## buginski

1:18 - 1:25

Thank you!


----------



## hanakuromori

Hi! I`d like to request 0:29-0:34 from this song if possible, but if that doesn´t work then 0:00-0:05!




Thank you for doing this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@buginski Here is "Haruomi Hosono - Sports Men":

CCCAF--C
DFG-F---

D and the last C are low, first three C's and all other notes are high.


@hanakuromori Here is "twenty one pilots - Nico And The Niners (Lyrics)":

DDDED-A-
DDDED---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## hanakuromori

kiwikenobi said:


> @buginski Here is "Haruomi Hosono - Sports Men":
> 
> CCCAF--C
> DFG-F---
> 
> D and the last C are low, first three C's and all other notes are high.
> 
> 
> @hanakuromori Here is "twenty one pilots - Nico And The Niners (Lyrics)":
> 
> DDDED-A-
> DDDED---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you!! ❤


----------



## Kage No Shukun

Hey man, could you do from 00:11-00:21 please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kage No Shukun Here is "Resident Evil 3 Save Room Theme":

AAADEA-G
FAEF---z

G and the second A are high, all other A's and notes are low. The song is very slow and a little tricky to recreate in terms of timing. I can make another version with different timing if you'd like, this was just my initial interpretation. I could try to make it match the original timing more closely, but that will mean making the song slower, so fewer notes will fit into the town tune. Let me know if you'd like me to try something different with it. You can also try changing the timing yourself, now that you have the notes, by adding or removing sustain lines - to make the notes longer or shorter.


----------



## mothwings

hello! I was wondering if you could do this song for me, specifically the vocal part from 1:13 to 1:21? I don't mind if it's faster than he sings because obviously you can't drag a note out forever aha 

heres the song!! thank you so much in advance.


----------



## YueClemes

Hi,  can i request from 00:00 till 00:16 or 00:17 till 00:24 plz xD






tysm xD


----------



## kiwikenobi

@YueClemes Here is "Not So Far Away - Theme of Gonryun ( Kunlun ) Ragnarok Online Soundtrack / BGM":

B--BB-D-
B---A-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## YueClemes

kiwikenobi said:


> @YueClemes Here is "Not So Far Away - Theme of Gonryun ( Kunlun ) Ragnarok Online Soundtrack / BGM":
> 
> B--BB-D-
> B---A-G-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


TYSMMMMMMMMMMMM <3


----------



## Skyward

Hello! I followed over from GameFAQ~
Could you please please do :

Sigma Origin Theme : Link - First 5/6 seconds

The Mandalorian Main Theme : Link - However much of the horns you can fit in starting from 1:10

Thank you so much ;w;


----------



## Sallbee99

Hi! 
Maybe you can try this 



I would like to have the thing they're doing from 0:06 to 0:11 if it's possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Skyward Unfortunately "Overwatch - Sigma Origin Theme (Grand Piano ver.)" has a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. I can make an inaccurate version of it if you'd like, but it won't sound much like the original song anymore. Let me know if you'd like me to do that.

Here is "The Mandalorian OST - Main Theme":

EEE-EEE-
A-G---zz

Low E, high A and G.

@Sallbee99 Here is "5 Seconds Of Summer - Valentine":

G--EE-E-
B--BB-B-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Sallbee99

Thank you so much! ☺☺


----------



## Plushiecult

Could you please do 0:01 to 0:06 of this song on youtube?
/8pvO3vsU4r4


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Plushiecult Here is "Emotional Anorexic":

F---A-B-
G-F-E---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Viewtiful_Lime

I would like to request anything between 0:18-0:32 from this song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Viewtiful_Lime Here is "Viewtiful Joe OS T- Joe The Hero (Viewtiful Joe's Theme)":

CFGC---F
--A-G---

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## Viewtiful_Lime

Thank you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

:00 Would be possible to do Satisfied from Hamilton? It's by Reneé Elise Goldberry. It'll be from 5:12-5:21 thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Milky star Please post a link to the song, and I will do my best to turn it into an island tune for you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

kiwikenobi said:


> @Milky star Please post a link to the song, and I will do my best to turn it into an island tune for you.


Link: 



 time 5:12-5:21


----------



## cainhurst

I have a request, if you have a moment! Apologies that this video is so long, it's the only one I could find that contained the right song. 




The timestamp for the tune is *2:15:31* to *2:15:40*. It's just six notes that are drawn out a bit, would probably have to be squished down to shave off a couple seconds which is totally fine with me. Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cainhurst Here is what I believe is the track "Proof of Choice" from "Tales of Xillia 2 - Full Soundtrack OST":

E---DCD-
--G-E---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## cainhurst

kiwikenobi said:


> @cainhurst Here is what I believe is the track "Proof of Choice" from "Tales of Xillia 2 - Full Soundtrack OST":
> 
> E---DCD-
> --G-E---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thanks very much! It's perfect


----------



## big_beef6984

hey i was checking out your previous threads and made an account to request some town tunes!

I wanted to see if it was possible to make a tune with the following song:




could 0:14 - 0:19 or 0:35 - 0:40 work?

and also




from 0:09 onwards!

thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Milky star Here is "Hamilton: Satisfied":

GGGGFF--
GGGGFF--

High G.

@big_beef6984 Here is "Mob Psycho 100 II - Opening | 99.9":

CCB---zz
BBB-B-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Hatsune Miku - Hello/Howareyou":

FCFG---z
EGF---zz

Low E, high G and C.


----------



## Duckdusk

If it isn't too difficult, I'd like All Night Forever by TWRP! 1:21 to 1:28! I'm not too good at this, and I'm not sure if this would be difficult to do or not, so if you aren't able to, it's alright!


----------



## taylorsparling

This is so dope, do you think you could try the beginning of Good News -Mac Miller


----------



## Plume

I have a request, if you don't mind! I'd like the first 8-10 seconds or so, if that's okay. Thank you for hosting such a neat thread!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Duckdusk Here is "TWRP - All Night Forever":

GGAA-G--
CCCCB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@taylorsparling Unfortuantely the beginning of "Mac Miller - Good News (LYRICS)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, but it probably won't sound much like it anymore. I can try another part of the song if you want,or another song entirely, just let me know.

@Plume Here is "Dinosaur Jr - Freak Scene":

D-D-DDDB
-BBBBBBB

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Duckdusk

kiwikenobi said:


> @Duckdusk Here is "TWRP - All Night Forever":
> 
> GGAA-G--
> CCCCB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you! I'll test it out!


----------



## Plume

kiwikenobi said:


> @Duckdusk Here is "TWRP - All Night Forever":
> 
> GGAA-G--
> CCCCB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @taylorsparling Unfortuantely the beginning of "Mac Miller - Good News (LYRICS)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. I can make an inaccurate version if you'd like, but it probably won't sound much like it anymore. I can try another part of the song if you want,or another song entirely, just let me know.
> 
> @Plume Here is "Dinosaur Jr - Freak Scene":
> 
> D-D-DDDB
> -BBBBBBB
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Excellent! Thank you!

edit: If you get the chance, would it be possible to get some of that solo between 2:07-2:16? Thank you!! I would appreciate it but understand that I might be getting greedy here.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Plume You're not being greedy at all, anyone can make up to three requests every day in this thread, so two is well within that limit. 
Here's that part of "Dinosaur Jr - Freak Scene":

CDFGF---
zzA-G---

High G and A, low C and D.


----------



## Plume

kiwikenobi said:


> @Plume You're not being greedy at all, anyone can make up to three requests every day in this thread, so two is well within that limit.
> Here's that part of "Dinosaur Jr - Freak Scene":
> 
> CDFGF---
> zzA-G---
> 
> High G and A, low C and D.


It sounds so cool! Thank you.


----------



## zendica

Hoping this song works better than my last requests 

Beginning tune to this song would be awesome (any few seconds that sound best together cuz I know the whole part is too long);





Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@zendica Here is "Say Anything Do Better (Album Version)":

CGEC---z
zCECFCEC

First C is low, all other C's and notes are high.


----------



## ZebraQueen

I will like the song from this app game called zebra evolution

I will really love the 0:20-0:30  but if not possible than the beggining will be great too  





(I took the video because the rest has sound effects on and i just wanted the music)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ZebraQueen Here is "Song of zebra evolution":

C-EG-CEG
C-EG-CEG

High G, low E and C.


----------



## ZebraQueen

@kiwikenobi  I like it <3 
Though small question
Low C or high C
I feel like its a high C


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ZebraQueen


kiwikenobi said:


> C-EG-CEG
> C-EG-CEG
> 
> High G, low E and C.


You can change it however you like. If you think it sounds better with the high C, then please feel free to use that instead.


----------



## Takuya

i would love this as my town tune (1:21-1:30)
hoping, you can help me with it ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AlminTakuya Unfortunately that part of "Farewell Hyrule King - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker" cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in it. This is as close as I can get:

A---zBC-
E---B---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. To be really accurate, the E would have to be an E flat, and that's not possible with all natural notes in a town/island tune. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make another tune for you.


----------



## Clauidi

Can you help me with FFXI’s Kazham theme? I’ve been trying to figure out the beginning for months..




 here’s the link

thank you so much for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Clauidi Here is "Final Fantasy XI RotZ OST - Kazham":

A--CEGC-
A--AE-G-

A, G, and the second C are high. The first C and E are low.


----------



## Clauidi

kiwikenobi said:


> @Clauidi Here is "Final Fantasy XI RotZ OST - Kazham":
> 
> A--CEGC-
> A--AE-G-
> 
> A, G, and the second C are high. The first C and E are low.


Thank you thank you so very much!


----------



## litilravnur

Hi! I have a request, if possible this track:





I guess the first 7 seconds could work. Thanks in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@litilravnur Here is "A Witch's Tale Music: Between Doors":

B--CFEDC
BCA---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## litilravnur

Thank you so much, @kiwikenobi!


----------



## gaycowboy

if possible, could you do girls in bikinis by poppy ?




basically whatever you can fit from 0:29-0:36

i would also appreciate if you could do play destroy by poppy!




from 0:24-0:29

thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gaycowboy Here is "Girls In Bikinis":

F-FDFF--
-FFDFFG-

High G, low D.

I've actually done "Poppy - Play Destroy feat. Grimes (Official Full Stream)" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

If you could try to do a tune to Floria by Tomohisa Sako, I would be so grateful! If the linked spot isn't do-able, any portion of the song works for me. :blush: https://youtu.be/UJzNob2vUHM?t=65



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




It's a long post. "Play Destroy" is at the bottom of it.


----------



## gaycowboy

sorry about that, when i searched for play destroy nothing had popped up, mustve been smth on my end. anyways thanks so much!


----------



## tarz

Hey! I'm so glad I found this thread and hope you can help - I've been trying to get the intro to Shine by Pentagon (music video linked) to work on my own and I just keep getting mad at it XD 

If you could do the very very start of the song (0:00-0:05ish) I would be so grateful!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tarz Here is "Pentagon Shine":

AFD-D---
zFE---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## glossierrr

hiii !! can someone make a tune for no tears left to cry? i want to request between 00:00-00.20  



 ; thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

glossierrr said:


> can someone make a tune?


It's just me making island tunes here. 
Here is "Ariana Grande - no tears left to cry (Official Video)":

E-D-C--D
E-D-C--D

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Marvel Alexander

Sail Away on the Block Island Ferry
Starting at 2 seconds through 7


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Marvel Alexander Here is "Sail Away on the Block Island Ferry":

EFGGGAGF
FE---zzz

Low E, high G and A.


----------



## Car

The piece that starts at 0:50 or whatever works best for you perhaps?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Car Here is "Resident Evil 2 Remake Soundtrack - R.P.D Hall":

A-A-G-FE
F-F-E-A-

E and the last A are low, first two A's and G are high.


----------



## bricoleling

Omg I found Escapism on here to use!! I've been looking for a version of it, thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@bricoleling You're welcome! I'm glad that one of the tunes I made was one you wanted.


----------



## nikishiina

1:08 or the opening of the song! Or whatever works best for you, you're a godsend for making all of these!!


----------



## mothwings

I'm unsure if I did this wrong, so apologies (I never got told if I did, I'm so sorry!). was wondering if I could get 1:12 to 1:21 from this song?


----------



## horan

Could I get the beginning of the Twilight Zone theme? 



 Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@nikishiina Here is "RISKY VENUS - Crazy:B (lyrics)":

ACBAGG-A
-DCDCD-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@mothwings I'm so sorry, it looks like I missed your original post. I went back and found it. You did everything correctly, I just missed it. Thank you for posting again. Here is "Recipe for Me - Original Song | Thomas Sanders":

GAB-BB-C
DC-AB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@horan Here is "Twilight Zone Opening THEME MUSIC 1962 Rod Serling"

EFECEFEC
EFECEFEC

All the low notes.


----------



## mothwings

kiwikenobi said:


> @nikishiina Here is "RISKY VENUS - Crazy:B (lyrics)":
> 
> ACBAGG-A
> -DCDCD-E-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @mothwings I'm so sorry, it looks like I missed your original post. I went back and found it. You did everything correctly, I just missed it. Thank you for posting again. Here is "Recipe for Me - Original Song | Thomas Sanders":
> 
> GAB-BB-C
> DC-AB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @horan Here is "Twilight Zone Opening THEME MUSIC 1962 Rod Serling"
> 
> EFECEFEC
> EFECEFEC
> 
> All the low notes.


thank you so much!! I rly appreciate this!


----------



## Car

kiwikenobi said:


> @Car Here is "Resident Evil 2 Remake Soundtrack - R.P.D Hall":
> 
> A-A-G-FE
> F-F-E-A-
> 
> E and the last A are low, first two A's and G are high.


Ty


----------



## nikishiina

kiwikenobi said:


> @nikishiina Here is "RISKY VENUS - Crazy:B (lyrics)":
> 
> ACBAGG-A
> -DCDCD-E-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @mothwings I'm so sorry, it looks like I missed your original post. I went back and found it. You did everything correctly, I just missed it. Thank you for posting again. Here is "Recipe for Me - Original Song | Thomas Sanders":
> 
> GAB-BB-C
> DC-AB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @horan Here is "Twilight Zone Opening THEME MUSIC 1962 Rod Serling"
> 
> EFECEFEC
> EFECEFEC
> 
> All the low notes.


Thank you so much!!!






a tune for 1:13? Though again any part can work if that part isn't workable with. Thank you again!!


----------



## Stam

0:24 - 0:30 "mo li hua"

Thanks in advance, I appreciate your work! ^_^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stam Here is "China Theme - Medieval (Civilization 6 OST) | Mo Li Hua":

B-D-E-G-
G-E-D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Romaki

Hey! Could you make an island tune from the first 5 seconds of this song?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Romaki Here is "Dua Lipa - Cool (Official Lyrics Video)":

DGB-A--A
-A--C-B-

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## ughitschris

Hi i need help making an island tune 
My entire island has been dedicated to the great late Mac Miller and i need help creating the island tune for it. Any of these great songs would be greatly appreciated, thanks so much!
Mac Miller - Small Worlds
Mac Miller - Best Day Ever
Mac Miller - Woods


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ughitschris Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and make your request again with three songs or less, and I will be happy to make some island tunes for you. If you want all five songs, you can request three today and ask for the other two tomorrow.


----------



## ughitschris

kiwikenobi said:


> @ughitschris Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and make your request again with three songs or less, and I will be happy to make some island tunes for you. If you want all five songs, you can request three today and ask for the other two tomorrow.


oops sorry 
There I fixed it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ughitschris Here is "Mac Miller - Small Worlds (Audio)":

E-E-E-E-
E-E-E-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Mac Miller - Best Day Ever":

CCDDAADD
CCDDAADD

The last two D's on each line are low. All other D's and notes are high.

Here is "Mac Miller - Woods":

E---C---
C---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes.

You didn't specify any times, and the songs sounded like they were mostly rap songs, and rap is not melodic enough to turn into island tunes, so I used the background instrumental whenever I could hear it. If you'd like me to focus more on a different part of each song, please specify which seconds the parts you want play during. But please be aware that most rap is more like rhythmic speaking than singing, and there aren't really any notes to turn into a tune, so it might just be the same note over and over if you choose a part with rapping.


----------



## ughitschris

kiwikenobi said:


> @ughitschris Here is "Mac Miller - Small Worlds (Audio)":
> 
> E-E-E-E-
> E-E-E-E-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Mac Miller - Best Day Ever":
> 
> CCDDAADD
> CCDDAADD
> 
> The last two D's on each line are low. All other D's and notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Mac Miller - Woods":
> 
> E---C---
> C---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes.
> 
> You didn't specify any times, and the songs sounded like they were mostly rap songs, and rap is not melodic enough to turn into island tunes, so I used the background instrumental whenever I could hear it. If you'd like me to focus more on a different part of each song, please specify which seconds the parts you want play during. But please be aware that most rap is more like rhythmic speaking than singing, and there aren't really any notes to turn into a tune, so it might just be the same note over and over if you choose a part with rapping.


I TOTALLY understand! Thank you so much for the advice and taking the time to make these tunes for me! I’ll try these out and do some more research on the songs


----------



## ughitschris

Ok! I’ve returned with 3 NEW tune requests:

Khruangbin - Maria También starting at 0:32
Daft Punk - Lose Yourself To Dance starting at 0:35
Mac Miller - What’s The Use starting at 6:20


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ughitschris Here is "Khruangbin: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert":

FEFEDEF-
FEFEDEF-

All the low notes.

Here is "Daft Punk - Lose Yourself to Dance (Official Version)":

A-B-C---
CBAGA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I had to sort of condense the timing of the first part to make it all fit into one town/island tune. You can mess around with the timing yourself if you'd like by adding sustain lines - in different places.

Here is "Mac Miller: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert":

DCDD--DC
DCDD---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## jiggalypuff1

Hey. May I please request The Hills by The Weeknd. Just the chorus part that goes "I only call you when it's half-past five. " 



 starting at 0:42 and ending at 0:47


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jiggalypuff1 Here is "The Weeknd - The Hills (Official Video)":

AAACAFFG
---D---z

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## EviEnchanted

Hi, I've never posted here before so I hope this is right, but could you possible get any bit of Palm Brinks from Dark Cloud 2 as a tune for me?






I deeply appreciate any help you can give me as I'm hopeless with music except for loving it. And if you already posted it somewhere and I just missed it I'm so sorry.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EviEnchanted Unfortunately "Dark Cloud 2 GameRip OST - 1-11. Palm Brinks" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. The only parts I can do accurately probably aren't recognizable as the song, like this from the very beginning:

FCCcCCFC
CcCCFCCc

Lowercase c's are low, uppercase C's are high.

Or I could do another part, but it won't be accurate because of the lack of sharps and flats in town/island tunes, so it would be like this:

AGABC-B-
--zzD---

All the high notes.

Pretty much the whole song has notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a otwn/island tune, so if this doesn't sound like what you want, I can try a different song, just let me know.


----------



## Milesfr0mh0me

Not sure if it it’s been done but would love have this as my island tune 0:38-0:42 the beginning of the chorus


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Milesfr0mh0me Here is "Elton John - I'm Still Standing":

G-F-EABC
DEE---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## EviEnchanted

kiwikenobi said:


> @EviEnchanted Unfortunately "Dark Cloud 2 GameRip OST - 1-11. Palm Brinks" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. The only parts I can do accurately probably aren't recognizable as the song, like this from the very beginning:
> 
> FCCcCCFC
> CcCCFCCc
> 
> Lowercase c's are low, uppercase C's are high.
> 
> Or I could do another part, but it won't be accurate because of the lack of sharps and flats in town/island tunes, so it would be like this:
> 
> AGABC-B-
> --zzD---
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Pretty much the whole song has notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a otwn/island tune, so if this doesn't sound like what you want, I can try a different song, just let me know.




This is actually very nice! Thank you so much.


----------



## Ibrantana

1:02-1:06 “To Me” by got7 






1:01 to 1:06 “Remember You” by got7 






1:09 to 1:13 “rain 51db” by LOONA 1/3 






Hi I hope these are not too difficult. I’ve requested something in the past and I was really happy with it, so just try your best, and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Emmsey

Can I request something: 




From 'Far over the misty mountains cold'. Not sure how long it can be but a snippet around that.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ibrantana Here is "GOT7 - To Me LYRICS [COLOR CODED HAN|ROM|ENG]":

DDBD---D
DDDDDDBD

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "GOT7 - Remember You LYRICS [COLOR CODED HAN|ROM|ENG]":

DDFGA-A-
F-F-D---

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "LOONA - Rain 51db lyrics (COLOR CODED han/rom/eng)":

CCBAGGGG
ABC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Emmsey Here is "The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Misty Mountains Song":

E-G-A---
C-D-EDC-
B-A---zz

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high. The part you asked for didn't all fit into one town/island tune with the correct timing, so I made it three lines long. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can shorten it to make all the notes fit by removing some of the sustain lines - , though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## xara

hi! i looked through both your threads and i don’t believe you’ve done this one yet but i’m sorry if i’m wrong,, 

could i request this song, starting from 2:57 to however long it can be, if possible? tysm in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xara Here is "Billie Eilish, Khalid - lovely":

A-GFE-D-
--GFE---

High G and A, low D and E.


----------



## Quad Machine

It'd be a tremendous help if you could help make this tune for me! I'm looking for the portion of this song that repeats from 0:19 to 0:32. 

Alive a Life


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Quad Machine Here is "Alive A life":

EDEFEDEF
EDEFEDC-

All the low notes.


----------



## JellyfishINC

I have two in mind.

There's this one, 2:06 to 2:13. 




Or this one, the "Sleep until the sun goes down." Bit.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@JellyfishINC Here is "Of Monsters And Men - Dirty Paws (Official Lyric Video)":

AGEGEDEG
AGEGEDEG

High G and A, low E and D.

Here is "Of Monsters And Men - Mountain Sound (Official Lyric Video)":

AGGAGD-F
---zzzzz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## guinnesse

hey! i didnt see this one anywhere in the thread but im sorry if i missed it!! ;;
do you think you could do this one, the notes from 0:00-0:05?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@guinnesse Here is "Sunset/Sunrise":

BAD---EA
D---zzzz

Low B and E, high A and D.


----------



## Vizionari

Hello, I'd like to request this song from 1:32 - 1:37 :





as well as this song from 0:17 - 0: 23:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Vizionari Here is "God knows... - The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya OST [piano]":

D--A---A
G-A-C-G-
G--F---z

Low D, all other notes high. The part you asked for was too long for one town tune, so it's three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to fit more of the notes into two lines, though this will change the timing of the tune and make it sound less like the original.

Unfortunately "Steven Universe Soundtrack ♫ - Blast Off!" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town/island tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

BDAGFGDE
F---zzzz

High G and A, all other notes low. The first F really needs to be an F sharp to be accurate, but there are no sharp notes in town tunes, so this is what I could do.


----------



## LaFra

Hello! ^^





0:00 - 0:07
0:21 - 0:27






0:00 - 0:08 or 0:00 - 0:15

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jakeeatspancake

Can I request something? 



 can you start from the start? If not from making my way


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LaFra Here is "Shall Never Surrender/Devil May Cry 4 [Music Box]":

DEF--GFE
CCCDDEC-

High G, all other notes low.

And:

FF--FFEE
CCDD---z

All the low notes.

Here is "Out of Darkness (Prologue Theme)/Devil May Cry 4 [Music Box]":

G--DB-AG
A-D-C---

Low D, all other notes high. I had to change one of the notes a little because the original song has a combination of sharp and flat noes that cannot be acurately recreated in a town/island tune, so this was as close as I could get.

@Jakeeatspancake Here is "Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles (Official Video)":

C--B--G-
--E--DC-

Notes on the top line are high, notes on the bottom line are low. The timing is tricky with this song, you can try rearraging the sustain lines - to make the timing a little different if it doesn't sound quite right to you as it is.


----------



## BigBossMGS3

Can you do flow my tears from Fantasy Zone II?
The song
Can you do it from the start and try to do as much as you can?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BigBossMGS3 Here is "23 - Flow My Tears [Ending Bright] - Fantasy Zone II DX (Sega System 16C) - Soundtrack - Arcade":

E-E-E--E
E-EFE---

Low E.


----------



## lizzzalmond

Thanks you so much for doing this! I sincerely appreciate it!! 






Can you please do 0:43-0:48? The lyrics are "way up, way up we go, been up and down that road".

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lizzzalmond Here is "AJR - Burn The House Down [Official Video]":

GEGEGED-
GEGEGED-

High G, low E and D.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Hello there, wondering if you can make town tunes from these three songs: 

*GIRLKIND - FUTURE (2:07 - 2:10)*





*NCT DREAM - Ridin' (1:17 - 1:19)*





*Koda Kumi - STRIP (1:17 - 1:20)*





I apologize if any of these have been done already. Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Klauser_Bateson Here is "[M/V] GIRLKIND - FUTURE":

EEEEE-D-
C-GE---z

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "NCT DREAM - Ridin'":

CDDCDDA-
G--F---z

Low C and D, high A and G.

Here is "Koda Kumi - STRIP":

A-F-E-D-
DDzzDzzz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## LaFra

@kiwikenobi Thanks again! ♥


----------



## Peachyngrey

Seconds .37-.47 “rock me, roll me. Spend a little more time”


----------



## jmd1027sd

Hi,

Could you please do the beginning of Butterfly by Mariah Carey for me?  Thanks so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Peachyngrey Here is "Rock Me, Roll Me":

G-FE---z
G-FE--CD
EFED---z

High G, all other notes low. The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it three lines long. YOu can use just two of the lines if you'd like, or you can try to make more notes fit into two lines by removing some of the sustain lines - but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@jmd1027sd Here is "Mariah Carey - 02. Butterfly":

G---zzFE
FEG-G---

High G, low E.


----------



## PaperCat

Hello! May I request another one? The last one was fantastic.






At 2:38 if possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PaperCat Here is "LORD OF THE LOST - Under The Sun (Official Video) | Napalm Records":

DCB-C---
zzB---zz
G---C---
E-D---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. It was such an easy song to turn into a tune that I did enough to fill two town/island tunes to include the entire musical phrase, so you can use just two of the lines as they are, or if you want to fit more notes into the tune, you can remove some of the sustain lines - and rests z to make more notes fit, but this will change the timing of the song so that it will sound different.


----------



## NinaNight

Hello,if you can,could you make a town tune with this?

*Ravi ft Ken - Rose*





*0:14-0:20 *
_"You're my rose, 
Even if I'm pricked by your thorns,i like you"_


----------



## kiwikenobi

@NinaNight Here is "Ravi - Rose feat. Ken of VIXX (Colour Coded) [Han|Rom|Eng Lyrics]":

CBD---zD
DDDEAC--

B and the first C are high. Second C and all other notes are low.


----------



## jmd1027sd

kiwikenobi said:


> @Peachyngrey Here is "Rock Me, Roll Me":
> 
> G-FE---z
> G-FE--CD
> EFED---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low. The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it three lines long. YOu can use just two of the lines if you'd like, or you can try to make more notes fit into two lines by removing some of the sustain lines - but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.
> 
> @jmd1027sd Here is "Mariah Carey - 02. Butterfly":
> 
> G---zzFE
> FEG-G---
> 
> High G, low E.



Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello may i request a town tune for this on the 1:02 mark?






and this one too? thank you!


----------



## shady

Hi! Can you make a town tune of this ost?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukiko Here is "Twisted Wonderland 『Piece of My World』Night Ravens ENG. LYRICS!":

ACE-EE-E
ED-FEC--

All the low notes.

Here is "1-Hour BGM/Diasomnia Dorm/Disney Twisted-Wonderland":

BEBGBEB-
BEBGBEB-

High G, low B and E.

@shady Here is "Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea OST - My Dear Girl":

B---zBAG
A-D---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## MyInspirationJH

Hello, please can you make a town tune of 0:43 to 0:50 "Nothing can stop me from loving you, you, you, you"?Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MyInspirationJH Here is "Y.O.U. (Year of Us) - SHINee Color Coded Lyrics":

GGGGGGGG
E---D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## honeypot

Hello. I'm so happy I found this. Would you please make this an island tune for me? The part starting at :45 to :48 seconds. "First things first let me get that introduction"


----------



## kiwikenobi

@honeypot Here is "Don Toliver - No Idea (Lyrics)":

A-E-EDCB
E-CB-G--

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## honeypot

I........IT'S PERFECT. I screamed so loud when I heard it! Omfg thank you so much. Holy...


----------



## AerynSun3

Hi! I'm so glad I found this. I have been struggling to try and do this. Hopefully you will have better luck! It sounds like a simple melody, but maybe not so much lol 

The clip is 11-12 secs long, so I was thinking just start at the beginning for however long it will work. Or after that first note maybe. Thank you so very much! I have it as both .mp3 & .m4a if either of those are needed.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AerynSun3 Unfortunately, the reason you were having trouble with "Opening Credits/ Intro -  The Magicians" is that it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes. The closest I can get is something like this:

ACBGABAE
ACBGABAE

Low E, all other notes high. The G really needs to be a G sharp, but there aren't any sharps or flats in town tunes.


----------



## AerynSun3

kiwikenobi said:


> @AerynSun3 Unfortunately, the reason you were having trouble with "Opening Credits/ Intro -  The Magicians" is that it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> ACBGABAE
> ACBGABAE
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. The G really needs to be a G sharp, but there aren't any sharps or flats in town tunes.



Thank you so much for trying. I really appreciate you taking the time. It is a tricky one! Would you mind letting me in on which actual notes you came up with when transcribing it? Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AerynSun3 The original notes of the song are:

DGA#AF#GAG

Looped.

And now that I hear it again, I think the town tune would be a little more like this:

EACBGABA
EACBGABA

Low E, all other notes high. I heard the loop in the wrong place the first time, I think, so this might be closer. There's still the missing sharp note to make it sound right, though.


----------



## StiX

I think it's too long for a full island tune but maybe the first part is possible?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@StiX "Parasite | Learn the Jessica Jingle with Park So Dam" doesn't seem to be a song as much as a chant. It is the same note over and over with some rhythm. It would be like this:

F-F-FFF-
FFFF-FF-

If that sounds all right to you, then great! But if you'd like me to try a different song, just let me know.


----------



## StiX

kiwikenobi said:


> @StiX "Parasite | Learn the Jessica Jingle with Park So Dam" doesn't seem to be a song as much as a chant. It is the same note over and over with some rhythm. It would be like this:
> 
> F-F-FFF-
> FFFF-FF-
> 
> If that sounds all right to you, then great! But if you'd like me to try a different song, just let me know.


Nah you're right! I can work with this! Thank you so much!


----------



## AerynSun3

kiwikenobi said:


> @AerynSun3 The original notes of the song are:
> 
> DGA#AF#GAG
> 
> Looped.
> 
> And now that I hear it again, I think the town tune would be a little more like this:
> 
> EACBGABA
> EACBGABA
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I heard the loop in the wrong place the first time, I think, so this might be closer. There's still the missing sharp note to make it sound right, though.



That is closer! It's just a tough one to do without the sharps & flats. My son came up with almost the same as you, but using the lower register. Thank you so much!


----------



## wowon

could you make the "yura yura yurameku" part as an island tune


----------



## Night Rider

Can you please turn this into a tune start at 0:23 second 





Thank you!

Chris of Hibiscus Island!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wowon Here is "Clear-DRAMAtical Murder- Jellyfish Song [FULL, LYRICS ]/Kurage no uta/":

CD-DA-EF
EC---zzz

High A, all other notes low.

@Night Rider Here is "Ed Sheeran - Thinking Out Loud (Lyrics)":

EGA--GE-
DCC---zz

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## amcdobough34

Can someone turn this into a tune, the part he starts singing


----------



## kiwikenobi

amcdobough34 said:


> Can someone turn this into a tune


It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "A Whale Of A Tale":

GFE-CCC-
G-G-C-C-

First G is high, last two G's and all other notes are low.


----------



## Kai-chan09

Anyone have "In Your Eyes" by The Weeknd... Or anything by the Weeknd for that matter?
It seems to be really hard to find/make.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kai-chan09 I've done a song by the Weeknd before in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Ereve: Queen's Garden":  ECAF---z DBGE---z  Second E is low, first E and all other notes are high.  Can anyone turn 0:07 - 0:12 into a town tune? It's just me here. :) And the answer is yes, I can. Here is "SDR2 OST: -2-22- Welcome to DANGAN IsLand!!":  FGA--BC-...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If you'd like me to do a different one, please read the rules in the first post of this thread and submit your request again.


----------



## Kittyshadow

Hello, i was looking for the chorus part of My walden by Nightwish.





it starts at 0:55 or the part where it says into my walden


----------



## DragonLatios

I Look for the best i can and If I Do not see it i am sorry. I am looking for a Song for my Altomare Island. The Song at play at the begining of pokemon heros the movie is 



.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kittyshadow Here is "My Walden":

D-DCA-A-
DEFGA---

G and the last A are high, first two A's and all other notes are low.

@DragonLatios Here is "Pokemon Heroes - I Believe - Soundtrack":

E-E--CDC
E-E---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Kittyshadow

kiwikenobi said:


> @Kittyshadow Here is "My Walden":
> 
> D-DCA-A-
> DEFGA---
> 
> G and the last A are high, first two A's and all other notes are low.
> 
> @DragonLatios Here is "Pokemon Heroes - I Believe - Soundtrack":
> 
> E-E--CDC
> E-E---zz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Going to give this thread a little bump in case anyone wants any tunes made.


----------



## kiwikenobi

It seems perhaps things have slowed down around here after a few months. But I'm still here to make island tunes for anyone who wants them.


----------



## HeadPhonz

If it's something you'd like to do, would you consider doing Futari no kyori wa by Corniche for me? Just from the begining is fine. I'd be happy with any part of it honestly! It's a favorite tune of mine from the anime Net-juu no susume (Recovery of an MMO Junkie). Thank you so much for what you do! Even if you don't want to, I appreciate just getting to ask. c:






Edit: I knew your name looked familiar!  You had written out two town tunes for me for my New Leaf town on gamefaqs! You did "Something Corporate - I Woke Up In A Car"  and  "Jack's Mannequin - The Mixed Tape" for me! Thank you again for those!  I still love and use them to this day!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@HeadPhonz I'm so glad that you liked the town tunes I made for you in the past! 

Here is "Futari no kyori wa":

C--BAGA-
CG---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello again! Can you make a town tune from this: 



 around the 0:14 mark thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukiko The video you linked wouldn't play for me for some reason, but I searched for the video title on Youtube and found another video with the same title and made the tune from that. If it's not correct, please let me know. This is the one I used:






Unfortunately, "Heartslabyul Dorm" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town/island tune. Here is as close as I could get:

GCBCDEF-
EDEG---z

Last G is high, first G and all other notes are low. To be accurate, the E really needs to be an E flat, but that's not possible in a town tune. 

Another way to do it is like this:

ADCDEFG-
FEFA---z

G and the last A are high, first A and all other notes are low. So, this way, the note that's wrong is just the one C which needs to actually be a C sharp. So it might not sound off as much as the other version. There's just no way to have both of those notes be correct with all natural notes because of how they're spaced out, so this is the closest I can get.

I hope I even actually found the right song. ^o^;>
Let me know if I somehow didn't get the right song, and I'll be happy to make another tune for you.


----------



## Tsukiko

Thank you~ it still sounded great to me! :3


----------



## dino

hiya! thanks so much for doing this. can i please request these three songs?

avatar's love from avatar: the last airbender
*0.09-0.15ish*  (i know this has the notes on the kalimba, but for some reason whenever i try and copy them over to the tune, it doesn't sound right lmfaoo, so i'm asking for help pls)





closing time by semisonic (vitamin string quartet cover)
*0.23-0.30ish*





m'lover by kishi bashi
*0.00-0.07 intro that repeats 0.08-0.15*


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dino  Here is "Avatar's Love (Kalimba Cover) | Kalimba Academy":

CE-C--B-
--zzzzz

E and the first C are low, B and the second C are high. I couldn't include the next notes because they contain a combination of notes that cannot be recreated accurately in a town/island tune. But not because they're not all natural notes, because the original song is all natural notes. It's because it requires two F's, one an octave away from the other, and there is only one F in Animal Crossing to work with, right in the middle. So I had to change the key, which moved the song away from the only key that would work with all natural notes. I hope the notes I was able to include are enough.

Here is "Closing Time - String Quartet Tribute To Semisonic - Vitamin String Quartet":

BA-G-E-G
BCBA---z

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Kishi Bashi - "m'lover" (Official Audio)":

AFFA-FCC
AFFA-FCC

High A, low C. This one was a bit tricky to make out, so if it doesn't sound quite right, please let me know, and I can try it again.


----------



## dino

kiwikenobi said:


> @dino  Here is "Avatar's Love (Kalimba Cover) | Kalimba Academy":
> 
> CE-C--B-
> --zzzzz
> 
> E and the first C are low, B and the second C are high. I couldn't include the next notes because they contain a combination of notes that cannot be recreated accurately in a town/island tune. But not because they're not all natural notes, because the original song is all natural notes. It's because it requires two F's, one an octave away from the other, and there is only one F in Animal Crossing to work with, right in the middle. So I had to change the key, which moved the song away from the only key that would work with all natural notes. I hope the notes I was able to include are enough.
> 
> High A, low C. This one was a bit tricky to make out, so if it doesn't sound quite right, please let me know, and I can try it again.



toooootally makes sense, yes. thanks so much, i'll slot these in and try em out! really appreciate it. apparently i prefer songs that are more complex than the town tune is made for, is the answer


----------



## gooeymeat

hii, ive requested a song before and i loved it!! but now i must bother you again, i just finished adventure time and id really love if you could do these 2 songs !!
time adventure from adventure time (any part of the song really, i love it so much)






island song from adventure time
anything from 0:00 to 0:15 





again thank you so much !! if it isnt possible i completely understand !


----------



## horan

If possible, could I get “A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes” from Cinderella? 0:15-0:22. TIA!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gooeymeat Here is "Time Adventure (feat. Olivia Olson, Niki Yang & Hynden Walch)":

CBA---CE
D---zzzz

Low C, all other notes high.

Here is "Island Song (Come Along with Me) (feat. Ashley Eriksson)":

EFG---C-
-A---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.

@horan  Here is "Cinderella | A Dream Is A Wish Your Heart Makes | Lyric Video | Disney Sing Along":

CC-BCA--
EG-F---z

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Sharksheep

Could I get  Caffeine by Kiro Akiyama (秋山黄色). Thank you for doing this!

0:18-0:22

0:26-0:29 (just before the lyrics start)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sharksheep  Here is "Caffeine":

GAB-GAB-
CBAGGAB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Unfortuantely the second part you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town/island tune using all natural notes. I hope that the first tune I made will work for you. If not, I can try making the second one, but it will be inaccurate and won't sound quite like the original. Just let me know if you'd like me to do that.


----------



## Citron

Hi !! If possible, could i get Gedo Seki Overture , Arren's way ?




something between 1:07 - 1:18 ? if it's possible ofc ! And if not you can totally change for a different moment of the song ! 
aa that would be amazing !!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Citron Here is "Gedo Senki Overture - Arren's Way":

E-B---zz
ABC-DCB-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Hey, I've been lurking this thread for a while




Just the start of this? Sorry if it's been done

Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Saltyy Here is "BLACKPINK - ‘(DDU-DU DDU-DU)’ M/V":

EEEEGGGG
BBBGE---

Low E, high G and B.


----------



## Tsukiko

Hello Kiwi again! XD I was wondering if you could do this one? 



 around the 0:31 mark? thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukiko Here is "Twisted Wonderland RHYTHMIC - "Let's Make Marron Tart!" BGM":

GC-FEC-C
BDGBCDE-

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.


----------



## sarosephie

Howls moving castle would be cool?
Do you charge for this?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sarosephie Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and post your request again if you don't find a tune I've already made that works for you. I'm pretty sure I've done some Howl's Moving Castle stuff before, but perhaps not the exact song that you want.


----------



## kiwikenobi

A little bump for anyone who might want town tunes or island tunes.


----------



## FangWoofie

Can you do this (



) its evangelion  i rlly love the show lol. It would be cool if you do 0:24 and however you can fit in after that


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FangWoofie Here is "Neon Genesis Evangelion (A Cruel Angel's Thesis) Anime Intro Opening Theme HD BluRay (Best Quality)":

FCC--FF-
GCC---zz

Low C, high G.


----------



## FangWoofie

kiwikenobi said:


> @FangWoofie Here is "Neon Genesis Evangelion (A Cruel Angel's Thesis) Anime Intro Opening Theme HD BluRay (Best Quality)":
> 
> FCC--FF-
> GCC---zz
> 
> Low C, high G.


Thank you! Very, bery much!


----------



## FandomTrash

I want to change my island tune again, so can you do this (



)
I have spent many hours replaying that game before New Horizons came out. It would be cool if you do 3:12 and however much you can fit in after that.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FandomTrash Here is "The Light of Hope - Sonic Forces [OST]":

AGGFFEEF
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Or:

EDDCCBBC
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes.


----------



## FandomTrash

kiwikenobi said:


> @FandomTrash Here is "The Light of Hope - Sonic Forces [OST]":
> 
> AGGFFEEF
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Or:
> 
> EDDCCBBC
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes.


Thank you! Very, very much!


----------



## centipedecum

Hello! Do you think you'll be able to do the beginning of this song? Thank you so much I've tried and it sounds BAD!!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@centipedecum The reason "Sugar Town" sounds bad as a town/island tune is because it contains three half-step notes in a row, and the most that a town tune can do with all natural notes is one half-step note in a row. Here's what I'm able to do with it:

G--BD-C-
G--BD-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. To be really accurate, the D really needs to be a D flat, but that's not possible in Animal Crossing. I hope that this works for you.

@Jane Doe Here is "Make Up Your Mind":

CG-GGFD-
CA-C-ACA

Low D, all other notes high. I had to compress the timing to fit in more notes, but it still cuts off kind of abruptly. If you want just the "make up your mind" part, use just the top line and add a couple more sustain lines - on the bottom line and leave the rest as rests (no sound).


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## centipedecum

@kiwikenobi ahh i get it, thank you for trying!! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here is a bump in case anyone wants any town tunes or island tunes. I'm always taking requests.


----------



## Toska

Hi! I remember this in NL, but never asked before, so here goes...

I would love to have the first 5 (0:05) seconds of K.K. Blues! (



) Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Chloe-Auroura Here is "K.K. Blues":

C---zGAC
E-FGEC--

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## sunset_succulent

0:04- as far as possible

	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020






1:29- as far as possible

(also, do you have perfect pitch?)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RubyandSapphire I've done "To Zanarkand" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




And I've done "The Name of Life" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@Hay Here is "Grey's Anatomy Instrumental Theme":  F-ECGEFE CGEA--G-  Second and fourth E are low, first and third E and all other notes are high.  Omg you're awesome! Thank you!!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please remember to search this thread, my previous thread, or use the google search in the first post to check if I've done songs before. If neither of the ones I previously made are what you wanted, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make new tunes for you.



RubyandSapphire said:


> do you have perfect pitch?


I think so. Is that where you remember the exact note of something you've heard before?


----------



## mitfy

heyo! could i get the first few seconds of this song (as much that can fit sounding well), as well as 0:13-0:17 (also at 0:39-0:44 with the lyrics if that helps at all for any reason)





also, 1:15-1:17 on this song, please !!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mitfy Here is "Lemon Demon - Sundial":

AAGGFEFD
FEFD---z

High G and A, low E and D.

And:

FDFDFDAF
GEDFEDD-

High G and A, low E and D.

I've actually done "Touch-Tone Telephone" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Starting from 0:27 to 0:33. Thank you!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If it's not what you want, please let me know, and I can make a new tune from that song for you.


----------



## Hikari

Could I have the part from [0:58 - 1:02] please? thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Hikari Here is "Λsʜᴇs＜MODv＞ (feat. Gemie) - Promare Rearrange CD - Hiroyuki Sawano":

EA-BA-BC
BGD---zz

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## Alma

I'd like to request Mili - Rubber Human !

(In case the timestamp doesn't work, at the 0:15 mark. )

Thank you for taking requests like this!


----------



## mitfy

kiwikenobi said:


> @mitfy Here is "Lemon Demon - Sundial":
> 
> AAGGFEFD
> FEFD---z
> 
> High G and A, low E and D.
> 
> And:
> 
> FDFDFDAF
> GEDFEDD-
> 
> High G and A, low E and D.
> 
> I've actually done "Touch-Tone Telephone" before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Starting from 0:27 to 0:33. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not what you want, please let me know, and I can make a new tune from that song for you.


wow, thanks, sundial ones are great!
and yeah, for touch tone, it's a different part i want - the "on my touch-tone touch-tone telephone" bit 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020



Alma said:


> I'd like to request Mili - Rubber Human !
> 
> (In case the timestamp doesn't work, at the 0:15 mark. )
> 
> Thank you for taking requests like this!


OOOH a fellow mili lover!!  i love mili so much, one of my fav artists. rubber human is so good


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Alma Here is "Mili - Rubber Human":

F-F--FEF
F-F---zz

Low E.

@mitfy Here is that part of "Touch-Tone Telephone":

AAC-A-C-
A-GFD---

Low D all other notes high.


----------



## Alma

kiwikenobi said:


> @Alma Here is "Mili - Rubber Human":
> 
> F-F--FEF
> F-F---zz
> 
> Low E.
> 
> @mitfy Here is that part of "Touch-Tone Telephone":
> 
> AAC-A-C-
> A-GFD---
> 
> Low D all other notes high.


Thank you so much, it sounds lovely!


----------



## towki

I'd like to request the "Puzzle Solved" jingle from Oneshot.

If that's not possible, I'd like the first three seconds of Mimiga Village from Cave Story.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@towki It looks like you linked the same song twice. Here is "Cave Story OST - T03: Mimiga Town"

F-A-GF-F
C-AC---z

All the high notes.

I'd be happy to make the other song into a town tune for you, too, once you provide the correct link.


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! Are you still taking requests? If so would you be able to make this?






from :53 to :55 or if not possible 1:02 1:04? Thank you so much!

and this from 0:03 to 0:07?






Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@floatingzoo Yes, I am always taking requests, 24/7. 

Here is "The absent minded professor: Medfield Fight song":

F--CDEFG
A---C---

G, A, and the last C are high, first C and all other notes are low.

Here is "Murder She Wrote Seasons 6-7 Theme":

GCEFD-FE
C-AG---z

All the low notes.


----------



## towki

Oh, oops! My bad. Here's the correct link.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@towki Here is "Puzzle Solved":

G-GD-DB-
BA-AD-D-

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## xXTasteOfInkXx

I'd like to request this song (She's The Blade By Sugarcult)






0:41 - 0:46 please 

Thanks in advance


----------



## craftyshack

Hihi! I'm so excited that you are doing this!

I was wondering if you could do anything in this song that you find melodic/easy. If you're unable to find something, there's a repeating tune at 1:53.






THANK YOU!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xXTasteOfInkXx Here is "She's The Blade" By Sugarcult:

C--DE--E
E-E-B-B-

High B, all other notes low.

@craftyshack Here is "Laws of the Universe":

EFGAG-AG
CAGEC-D-

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.


----------



## floatingzoo

kiwikenobi said:


> @floatingzoo Yes, I am always taking requests, 24/7.
> 
> Here is "The absent minded professor: Medfield Fight song":
> 
> F--CDEFG
> A---C---
> 
> G, A, and the last C are high, first C and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Murder She Wrote Seasons 6-7 Theme":
> 
> GCEFD-FE
> C-AG---z
> 
> All the low notes.


Ah they are perfect thank you so much!


----------



## Sweetley

Hello! I would like to request another island tune from this song here please:






The part would be 0:35-0:38 (hope it works). Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Scrapper Here is "Not The Nine O'Clock News - Nice Video, Shame About The Song":

D-DCC---
zF-DCDA-

All the low notes.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

If it’s at all possible, could you transcribe 0:14-0:17 into a town tune? I’ve heard that it’s been written in an odd time signature so if it’s not possible it’s all good.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Your Local Wild Child Here is "Mario Kart 8 - Wild Woods - Music":

A--E-GAE
GA--E-AG

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

It does sound as if at least part of it is in 5/4 time, which is unusual, but time signature doesn't really matter for town tunes, just the key matters. And this song was able to work just fine the way it is.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

kiwikenobi said:


> @Your Local Wild Child Here is "Mario Kart 8 - Wild Woods - Music":
> 
> A--E-GAE
> GA--E-AG
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> It does sound as if at least part of it is in 5/4 time, which is unusual, but time signature doesn't really matter for town tunes, just the key matters. And this song was able to work just fine the way it is.


Oh man it’s awesome! I’m going to snip the last A and G but otherwise that’s EXACTLY what I needed. I can’t wait to put this in my SH island (I haven’t unlocked resident services yet). Thanks a million!


----------



## Kenzilou727

Looking to get Taylor Swifts The last Great American Dynasty as my tune preferably any parts in the 2:22-2:48 mark, but willing to take anything!! TIA


----------



## sweetcarolina

hi!! I would like 






the first 10/20 seconds are the most iconic to me.
Thank you !! ))


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kenzilou727 Here is "Taylor Swift - the last great american dynasty (Official Lyric Video)":

A-A-AGEE
EB-B---z

Low E, all other notes high.

@sweetcarolina Here is "If It Wasn't For The Nights":

CD-F--D-
CD-F-G--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Heya! I was wondering if you could try to make an island-tune out of 



 (New Angel by Niall Horan)?

I'd really like the first few seconds, so... maybe from 0:05 - 0:09? If possible? ;w; If not, any part would work just fine! Thanks so much!​


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mimi Cheems Here is "Niall Horan - New Angel (Official Visualizer)":

CCF-E---
CCE-D---

All the low notes.


----------



## nicoxososma

Can you do Joy from Persona 3? The first five or six seconds of it.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mimi Cheems Here is "Niall Horan - New Angel (Official Visualizer)":
> 
> CCF-E---
> CCE-D---
> 
> All the low notes.


Thanks so much! Sounds perfect! New island tune incoming xD


----------



## kiwikenobi

@nicoxososma Here is "Persona 3 OST - Joy":

BA--E--E
--D---zz

High A and B, low D and E.


----------



## nicoxososma

kiwikenobi said:


> @nicoxososma Here is "Persona 3 OST - Joy":
> 
> BA--E--E
> --D---zz
> 
> High A and B, low D and E.


Thank you!


----------



## daringred_

hey, would you be able to make one using this? it's the tune at roughly 0:18 seconds !!


----------



## nicoxososma

kiwikenobi said:


> @nicoxososma Here is "Persona 3 OST - Joy":
> 
> BA--E--E
> --D---zz
> 
> High A and B, low D and E.


Um, sorry, would it me much trouble to ask to redo the town tune? I asked for the first six seconds, and it's not really complete.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@daringred_ Here is "BUGS - TV Theme Music Video":

CDE-AAE-
F-G---zz

High G, all other notes low.

@nicoxososma Town tunes are only four seconds long, so I can't fit the whole six seconds into the town tunes. I can fit all of the notes in, but I'll have to change the timing so it won't be quite as accurate. I also need to change the key to include a note near the end of the second musical phrase. Here it is:

DCG-G-F-
DCGFGAF-

All the high notes.

You can use whichever version you prefer, or I can make another one for you if there's another way you'd like me to try it, or another song. Just let me know if you want me to make another tune for you; I'd like for you to be happy with it.


----------



## daringred_

ahhhhh tysm !! i've been dying for this !!


----------



## nicoxososma

kiwikenobi said:


> @daringred_ Here is "BUGS - TV Theme Music Video":
> 
> CDE-AAE-
> F-G---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @nicoxososma Town tunes are only four seconds long, so I can't fit the whole six seconds into the town tunes. I can fit all of the notes in, but I'll have to change the timing so it won't be quite as accurate. I also need to change the key to include a note near the end of the second musical phrase. Here it is:
> 
> DCG-G-F-
> DCGFGAF-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> You can use whichever version you prefer, or I can make another one for you if there's another way you'd like me to try it, or another song. Just let me know if you want me to make another tune for you; I'd like for you to be happy with it.


Sorry for making you go through all this trouble just to make a town tune, but could you try to make one based on 0:12 to 0:17 of this song?
Thank you for being patient.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@nicoxososma Here is "Persona 3 Portable: Time":

G---GABC
G---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And I don't mind making town tunes at all, I'm happy to make them, and I want them to be what people are looking for so they can be happy with them. So, please let me know if you want me to make more for you, or if you want me to change the ones I already made for you, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## nicoxososma

kiwikenobi said:


> @nicoxososma Here is "Persona 3 Portable: Time":
> 
> G---GABC
> G---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And I don't mind making town tunes at all, I'm happy to make them, and I want them to be what people are looking for so they can be happy with them. So, please let me know if you want me to make more for you, or if you want me to change the ones I already made for you, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


Thank you, dude, this one is perfect. Also, thanks for being so nice.


----------



## Nolla

Hi, could you do the intro for this? Preferably around the first 8 seconds, thank you!




​


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nolla Here is "Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea OST - Thoughtful Tatsumiya":

DAF-EDE-
-ADECGA-

First A is high, all other A's and notes are low.


----------



## Nolla

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town/island tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Cyku

Hi, could you make island tune of those? ^^ In all of those three I mean the beginning to whatever second can you fit in the tune ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cyku Here is "Kwiat Jabłoni - "Za siódmą chmurą"":

AEED--FD
EDED---z

All the low notes.

Here is "Wodymidaj":

CD-A-D-D
FDDDCDDD

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "Nic więcej":

C-DDD-FF
F-GCAGFE

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

0:51- onwards please, what ever would fit. thanks!


----------



## Cyku

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cyku Here is "Kwiat Jabłoni - "Za siódmą chmurą"":
> 
> AEED--FD
> EDED---z
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Wodymidaj":
> 
> CD-A-D-D
> FDDDCDDD
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Nic więcej":
> 
> C-DDD-FF
> F-GCAGFE
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.


Thank you very much! That was fast ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cyku You're welcome! You caught me at just the right time, when I was here checking my threads. 

@Underneath The Stars Here is "Red Velvet 'Bad Boy' MV":

E-G-A-G-
E-G-A---

Low E, high G and A.


----------



## Lueyen

Hello, from the posts ive seen you do wonderful working converting tunes. My brain just doesn't accel at that.

was wondering if you could take a crack at






Time Stamp - 0.57

Would go prefect with the new mermaid redisgn of my island along with restarting Lull in the Sea m^_^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lueyen Here is "Shokugeki no Soma Ending 1 - Spice (Synthesia)":

GACAGED-
DCDECDD-

G, A, and the first C are high. All other C's and notes are low.


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I have 2 island tune requests. I hope that's okay. Actually they're for my son who recently started playing ACNH. 

The first request is from the song "Where You Are" from Moana. For this song, the part my son would like starts at 1:35 and ends at 1:45. 





The second request is from the song "We Know the Way" also from Moana. In this song my son would like the part that starts at 1:36 and ends at 1:45.





Thank you so very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Valzed Here is "Where You Are":

EGAB---z
BBABDBA-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Moana - We Know The Way LYRICS from Disney's "Moana"":

FFGA--GG
EEGEDC--

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> @Valzed Here is "Where You Are":
> 
> EGAB---z
> BBABDBA-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Moana - We Know The Way LYRICS from Disney's "Moana"":
> 
> FFGA--GG
> EEGEDC--
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.


These are great! Thank you so, so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests for a town tune or island tune today? I'm always taking requests.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Id like 2 parts of the song if you dont mind..

First one is @ :06 seconds

Second one is @ 1:52
(here id like the notes to the words of the song)
"Millions of peaches, peaches for me
Millions of peaches, peaches for free"


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lotusblossom Here is "Peaches - The Presidents of the United States of America":

F---E---
D-DEDC--

All the low notes.

And:

FEDED---
CCDC---z

All the low notes.


----------



## Lotusblossom

kiwikenobi said:


> @Lotusblossom Here is "Peaches - The Presidents of the United States of America":
> 
> F---E---
> D-DEDC--
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> And:
> 
> FEDED---
> CCDC---z
> 
> All the low notes.


thankyou so much!!!!^♡^ YOURE SO AWESOME

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020

Whats your town tune?? Did you make it up?!? @kiwikenobi


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lotusblossom I didn't make up my town tune. My town tune is "The Starvers' Carol" from the Winter's Feast event in Don't Starve Together:

AA-DD-EF
EDD--zzz

All the low notes.


----------



## Lotusblossom

Thats so cool i love your song!!!
i was wondering though.. Do you think you could do the words for the first part of the same peaches song i requested... at :16 the part that goes "movin to the country gonna eat a lot of peaches" please and thankyou!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lotusblossom Here is that part of "Peaches - The Presidents of the United States of America":

GAGAGAG-
DDEDEDC-

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Cass123

Can I request 3 parts of this song please? 




I’m not musically adept so they may be a second or so off. Starting at 0:25, 0:37, 1:05. Thank you very much!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

1:07 to 1:24 thanks

	Post automatically merged: Aug 8, 2020





 1:58 to 2:39 thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cass123 Here is "THE MAGICIANS | Season 4, Episode 13: Take On Me (Full Extended Version) | SYFY":

G-E---E-
--DCC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

C---B---
C---zzzz

First C is low, second C and B are high.

And:

CCCA--GB
-B-BAG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Milky star I've done "TWICE "Feel Special" M/V" before here:





__





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Okay, things are really picking up here now that New Horizons is out! I'm going to have to change the rules just a little bit. Only three requests per day per person, please. That means that emperorvaseline and NasirReedAli1 will need to repost with only three songs for today before I can do...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Here is "Tonight":

GGGGGDDB
-AAGA---

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cass123 Here is "THE MAGICIANS | Season 4, Episode 13: Take On Me (Full Extended Version) | SYFY":
> 
> G-E---E-
> --DCC---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> C---B---
> C---zzzz
> 
> First C is low, second C and B are high.
> 
> And:
> 
> CCCA--GB
> -B-BAG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Milky star I've done "TWICE "Feel Special" M/V" before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Okay, things are really picking up here now that New Horizons is out! I'm going to have to change the rules just a little bit. Only three requests per day per person, please. That means that emperorvaseline and NasirReedAli1 will need to repost with only three songs for today before I can do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is "Tonight":
> 
> GGGGGDDB
> -AAGA---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


Oh someone likes kpop else likes Kpop okay thanks


----------



## Cass123

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cass123 Here is "THE MAGICIANS | Season 4, Episode 13: Take On Me (Full Extended Version) | SYFY":
> 
> G-E---E-
> --DCC---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> C---B---
> C---zzzz
> 
> First C is low, second C and B are high.
> 
> And:
> 
> CCCA--GB
> -B-BAG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Milky star I've done "TWICE "Feel Special" M/V" before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Okay, things are really picking up here now that New Horizons is out! I'm going to have to change the rules just a little bit. Only three requests per day per person, please. That means that emperorvaseline and NasirReedAli1 will need to repost with only three songs for today before I can do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is "Tonight":
> 
> GGGGGDDB
> -AAGA---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


Thanks so much!


----------



## GreenBeamz

Hi can someone please make this as a town tune for me from 0:34 to 0:39, I tried doing it myself but it didn’t sound too good, if anyone can I’d greatly appreciate it


----------



## jumpman

Hello can you please do  :39 to  :45


----------



## kiwikenobi

GreenBeamz said:


> can someone please make this as a town tune for me


It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Wild Beasts - All The King's Men (Official Video)":

CA-CA---
zzCC-ED-

Notes on the top line are high, notes on the bottom line are low.

@jumpman Here is "Halo Theme Song Original":

BBBB---z
zzzzBBBC

The fourth B and C are high, all other B's are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town/island tune requests? Anyone can make three a day, every day, and I'm always taking requests 24/7.


----------



## punchtig3r

Hello! Could you please do 0:18 to 0:23?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@punchtig3r Here is "FFXIV OST Amaurot Overworld Theme ( Neath Dark Waters ) SPOILERS":

EFGG---C
GEF--G--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Livia

Hi! can you make a town tune from this song? 



Somewhere between 1:00-1:20


----------



## thecrossinq

Hi! I saw there is a limit of 3 requests a day per person so I hope I'm not messing anything up by including all three in one post uwu. Also, they're all sort of flowy and instrumental, so I'm sorry if they're difficult! I've been trying for what feels like forever myself lol

Lord Huron - Ghost On The Shore




1:59 to 2:08, whatever will fit!

Vampire Weekend - Unbelievers




2:29 to 2:35

Sleeping at Last - Four




The piano melody from 1:30 to 1:38


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Livia Here is "Breaking Benjamin, Adam Gontier - Dance with the Devil (Aurora Version/Lyric Video):"

F-EF---C
FGF-EEF-

High G, all other notes low. The timing was a little tricky with this one, so if you feel like it's a little off, you can try rearranging the notes and the sustain lines - to make notes longer or shorter to see if you can make it sound more like the original.

@thecrossinq You made your requests exactly right. And none of them were difficult. 

Here is "Lord Huron - Ghost On The Shore":

AAAGG--G
G-EDE---

High G and A, low E and D.

Here is "Vampire Weekend - Unbelievers":

CCCDE-DC
DEDCA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is ""Four" - Sleeping At Last (Lyric Video)":

E-C-E-C-
E-G-E-C-

High G, low E and C.


----------



## thecrossinq

kiwikenobi said:


> @Livia Here is "Breaking Benjamin, Adam Gontier - Dance with the Devil (Aurora Version/Lyric Video):"
> 
> F-EF---C
> FGF-EEF-
> 
> High G, all other notes low. The timing was a little tricky with this one, so if you feel like it's a little off, you can try rearranging the notes and the sustain lines - to make notes longer or shorter to see if you can make it sound more like the original.
> 
> @thecrossinq You made your requests exactly right. And none of them were difficult.
> 
> Here is "Lord Huron - Ghost On The Shore":
> 
> AAAGG--G
> G-EDE---
> 
> High G and A, low E and D.
> 
> Here is "Vampire Weekend - Unbelievers":
> 
> CCCDE-DC
> DEDCA---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is ""Four" - Sleeping At Last (Lyric Video)":
> 
> E-C-E-C-
> E-G-E-C-
> 
> High G, low E and C.


You're a lifesaver! Thank you so much


----------



## Livia

Thank you!


----------



## Jakeeatspancake

just figured my song out by myself but i am pretty new and cant figure out how to delete a post


----------



## Shanica92

Hi, I like to have this made into a town tune: No ordinary girl-H2O: Just add water Theme song
0:18-0:22 or end wherever cause I don't know where I want it to end tbh. Hope this is ok.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Shanica92 Here is "H2O - just add water Intro":

GG-D-B-A
B-A-B-AG

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## ThatOneKid

Can you do 0:14-0:19 please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ThatOneKid Here is "Soul Eater – Opening Theme 2 – Papermoon":

G--CC---
C-A-C-D-
F-EE---z

High G, all other notes low. The part you asked for was a little too long to fit into one town tune while keeping the same timing, so I made it three lines long instead of two. You can use two of the lines just as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - so that more notes fit into the two lines of a town tune, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## ThatOneKid

kiwikenobi said:


> @ThatOneKid Here is "Soul Eater – Opening Theme 2 – Papermoon":
> 
> G--CC---
> C-A-C-D-
> F-EE---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low. The part you asked for was a little too long to fit into one town tune while keeping the same timing, so I made it three lines long instead of two. You can use two of the lines just as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - so that more notes fit into the two lines of a town tune, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


Tysm!


----------



## Shanica92

kiwikenobi said:


> @Shanica92 Here is "H2O - just add water Intro":
> 
> GG-D-B-A
> B-A-B-AG
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thanks.


----------



## Skandranon

my search failed to find it but would like this starting at 10 seconds in


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Skandranon Here is "Star Wars- The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme)":

A-A-A-FA
C-FAC---

All the high notes.


----------



## Skandranon

kiwikenobi said:


> @Skandranon Here is "Star Wars- The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme)":
> 
> A-A-A-FA
> C-FAC---
> 
> All the high notes.


thank you


----------



## JayBunz

I would like it to start at 0:26, please






Thanks in advance :>


----------



## kiwikenobi

@JayBunz I've done "To Zanarkand" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But I think it might be a different part of the song, so here is the part you requested:

ADEF-E-D
-C--DC--

All the low notes.


----------



## JayBunz

Thanks!


----------



## Midoriya

I’m not even sure if this is possible, but would it be possible to turn the first two seconds of this into an island tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Izuku Midoriya Here is "My Hero Academia - Official Opening":

BBDBDB-D
-B-C---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you so much!


----------



## OliverTsubasa

I would like this one please.
06 Season 3 Opening Theme (Lost Love part 2) Randy Edelman


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jane Doe Here is "Light of Love":

GGGGE-EF
G-G-D---

High G, all other notes low.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020

@OliverTsubasa I'm not sure what site you linked, but I think maybe this is the song you wanted?






If so, here is the Macgyver theme song:

FFFFFE--
-BD-C---

All the low notes.


----------



## wormsquirms

howdy, could you please turn the beginning notes of this: 



 (0:00-0:06) into an island tune for me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wormsquirms Here is "Endless Ocean: Blue World -- Carrickfergus (Title Theme)":

C-B-G-A-
D-G-C-D-

D and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## wormsquirms

thank you so much!! ^^


----------



## saucySheep

Could you do some sort of Zelda song for me? Preferably something from Ocarina of time, Twilight Princess, or BOTW? 
I don't have YT so I can't send any links :v but u could pick one for me if you wanna


----------



## kiwikenobi

@saucySheep  I've done lots of Zelda songs before, so you can search this thread and my old town tune thread that has a link in the first post of this thread, and see if there are any that I've done that you like.


----------



## saucySheep

kiwikenobi said:


> @saucySheep  I've done lots of Zelda songs before, so you can search this thread and my old town tune thread that has a link in the first post of this thread, and see if there are any that I've done that you like.


thanks


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## abeck884

Can you do Fancy by Iggy Azalea? I’m having a hard time finding it anywhere else. If you could do it for the part from 0:42-0:46 that would be great! Any way that that’ll fit. Here’s the link.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@abeck884 Here is "Iggy Azalea - Fancy ft. Charli XCX (Official Music Video)":

C-AGF---
CCDCA---

All the high notes.


----------



## abeck884

It’s perfect! Thank you so much for doing it! You have no idea how long I surfed the Internet looking for the tune.


----------



## profbones

hey im hella new to this website (as in made an acnt to make this commeny) so sorry if its messed up but could you possibly make one for the song cult of dionysus by the orion experience?  




anywhere from 0:27 to 0:35 please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@profbones Here is "The Cult of Dionysus  The Orion Experience":

DDDDCC--
FFFFCC--

All the low notes.


----------



## bubbletea2020

Thank you for taking requests! <3
If possible, I would like to request the start of this song, around 0:04-0:09 



 (Yongzoo - Puzzle)
I really appreciate your help!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@bubbletea2020 Here is "Yongzoo - Puzzle":

E-E-E-E-
D-D-E-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## frannies

hii! could u please do wilbur soot - internet ruined me starting at 2:20 and end it to how much u can fit in? i hope it makes sense aaaa but tysm for taking requests and doing this! i think its really nice. (◦:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@frannies Here is "Wilbur Soot - Internet Ruined Me":

G-AAA-AB
-G---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## frannies

tysm! <33


----------



## Underneath The Stars

hi!!! can i request 1:05-1:09 and 2:05-2:09 for a town tune? if it doesn't fit please just shorten it. i wonder if it's possible though for it to sound similar, the chorus is too fast & there's a lot of sharp notes here.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Underneath The Stars Here is "IZ*ONE (아이즈원) - 'FIESTA' MV":

ABC-CAG-
EGA-AAA-

E and the last A are low, all other A's and notes are high. This one is a little bit off, because the first G really needs to be a G#, but that's not possible with a town tune. This was as close as I could get.

And:

GACEF-CE
F-D-GAC-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

kiwikenobi said:


> @Underneath The Stars Here is "IZ*ONE (아이즈원) - 'FIESTA' MV":
> 
> ABC-CAG-
> EGA-AAA-
> 
> E and the last A are low, all other A's and notes are high. This one is a little bit off, because the first G really needs to be a G#, but that's not possible with a town tune. This was as close as I could get.
> 
> And:
> 
> GACEF-CE
> F-D-GAC-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


thank you! i know it'll be difficult to recreate so it's fine. can't wait to try it!


----------



## goldn

could you do resonance from soul eater? 0:16 - 0:18 please! thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@goldn Here is "Soul Eater – Opening Theme – Resonance":

E-F-D-B-
CCDCBA--

All the low notes.


----------



## Maruchan

Hello there! Thank you so much for doing this!
Have a request for the original ACGC tune, tried the search function, it didn't came up,
so I'm hoping you would help me out ^_^ Thank you!




From 0:43-0:50


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Maruchan Here is "Animal Crossing Gamecube Full Theme Song (High Quality)":

DBCD-D-C
---zzzzz

The last D is low, all other D's and notes are high.


----------



## Maruchan

kiwikenobi said:


> @Maruchan Here is "Animal Crossing Gamecube Full Theme Song (High Quality)":
> 
> DBCD-D-C
> ---zzzzz
> 
> The last D is low, all other D's and notes are high.


Updating my town tune rn - THANKS! C:


----------



## goldn

kiwikenobi said:


> @Maruchan Here is "Animal Crossing Gamecube Full Theme Song (High Quality)":
> 
> DBCD-D-C
> ---zzzzz
> 
> The last D is low, all other D's and notes are high.


omg tysm!
edit: i quoted the wrong one rip--


----------



## Lynnatchii

Hello! Can I request :
BLACKPINK - 'Ice cream?
From 0:50 - 0:54, I hope it isn't too hard!
Thank you for doing this, I really appreciate it


----------



## Jakeeatspancake

hi please help me out i cant get this out of my head so now i want it as my town tune




please could you start from the first m to the b (1:49 in video)

ty


----------



## Mashkaaaa

Hi! This is super awesome by the way. I was hoping you could do Yellow Brick Road by Elton John?  [GOTO=]


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CalQueena Here is "BLACKPINK - 'Ice Cream (with Selena Gomez)' M/V":

C-E-E-G-
G-C-C---

E and the first C are low, G and the last two C's are high.

@Jakeeatspancake Unfortunately,"Millie B ( Soph Aspin Send ) | BGMedia | (Official Video)" is a rap song, and rap is more like rhythmic speaking than singing, so there isn't really a melody for me to turn into a town tune. The closest thing I could do would be the same note over and over again like this:

DDD-DDDD
DDDDDDDD

Which probably doesn't sound recognizable. If you like it, that's fine, but if you'd like me to do another part of the song that is maybe more like singing instead of rapping, or a different song, just let me know.

@Mashkaaaa Here is "Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road Lyrics":

F-F-FCA-
E---zzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## PixieSprinkles79

I searched for these songs and no matches came up. I'd like these particular time codes should I have made a mistake and got a double though. Thanks so much for doing this! 


Sleepwalk: by Santo & Johnny [1:47 - 1:53] (



)


Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want: by The Dream Academy [1:33 - 1:39] (



)


O Holy Night: by Perry Como [ 0:09 - 0:18] I know it's long, I hope it can squeeze in! (



)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PixieSprinkles79 Here is "Santo & Johnny - Sleep walk [Original instrumental]":

A-E---z-
DEF-EDA-

High A, all other notes low.

Here is "The Dream Academy - Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want":

A---BCG-
--EDE---

All notes on the top lines are high, all notes on the bottom line are low.

Here is "O Holy Night (1968 Version)":

E-EEG--G
AAFAC-G-

Low E, all other notes high. I had to speed it up a lot, but I think I fit all of the notes that you wanted into one town tune.


----------



## PixieSprinkles79

kiwikenobi said:


> @PixieSprinkles79 Here is "Santo & Johnny - Sleep walk [Original instrumental]":
> 
> A-E---z-
> DEF-EDA-
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "The Dream Academy - Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want":
> 
> A---BCG-
> --EDE---
> 
> All notes on the top lines are high, all notes on the bottom line are low.
> 
> Here is "O Holy Night (1968 Version)":
> 
> E-EEG--G
> AAFAC-G-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I had to speed it up a lot, but I think I fit all of the notes that you wanted into one town tune.


Thank you so much for your hard work and generosity! I appreciate this so very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Jawie16

hi! Are you still taking requests?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jawie16 Yes, I am!


----------



## OiGuessWho

Here's one that's been stuck in my head for a while; VS SAYU, from No Straight Roads? Possibly the Third or Fourth part of it?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@OiGuessWho Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and post your request again while following them. I need to be able to hear the song in order to turn it into a town tune for you.


----------



## OiGuessWho

kiwikenobi said:


> @OiGuessWho Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and post your request again while following them. I need to be able to hear the song in order to turn it into a town tune for you.


Oh right, sorry XD There should be an option to pin thread rules to the reply option. Here it is;


----------



## kiwikenobi

@OiGuessWho Here is "No Straight Roads OST - VS SAYU ft. Nikki Simmons (Base Version) ► Drum and Bass":

E--AAE--
E--AAE--

Second and fourth A are high, E and the first and third A are low.


----------



## OiGuessWho

kiwikenobi said:


> @OiGuessWho Here is "No Straight Roads OST - VS SAYU ft. Nikki Simmons (Base Version) ► Drum and Bass":
> 
> E--AAE--
> E--AA E--
> 
> Second and fourth A are high, E and the first and third A are low.


WOOF, that was quick! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jawie16

kiwikenobi said:


> @Jawie16 Yes, I am!





kiwikenobi said:


> @Jawie16 Yes, I am!



Awesome!
Could you please do this song 



At the time stamp 00:13-00:24 ? Thanks! c:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jawie16 Here is "My Love and…":

E-F-A-D-
C-B-A-G-

All the low notes.


----------



## Jawie16

kiwikenobi said:


> @Jawie16 Here is "My Love and…":
> 
> E-F-A-D-
> C-B-A-G-
> 
> All the low notes.


Omg, thank you so much!! That sounds perfect !!
: D


----------



## CitrusCakes

Would you mind doing the intro part of Renai Circulation, it starts 10 seconds into the video I've linked. You could start from the beginning of the segment (the 0:10 mark), or you could choose any other part of that segment to start from instead if you think that would be better (like from 0:14 to 0:17 for example), since it ends at 0:25. I hope that makes sense! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CitrusCakes Here is "Renai Circulation":

ACACACAC
AFECAE--

All the low notes.


----------



## MudkipIsland

I made an account just to ask you this! If you could please make a tune from 0:08 to 0:12 ish, that little diddy in there, id be super grateful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MudkipIsland Here is "Route 110 Theme - Pokemon Ruby / Sapphire / Emerald":

AFF--FGF
E-DEC---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## MudkipIsland

kiwikenobi said:


> @MudkipIsland Here is "Route 110 Theme - Pokemon Ruby / Sapphire / Emerald":
> 
> AFF--FGF
> E-DEC---
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.


Thank you!!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020



kiwikenobi said:


> @MudkipIsland Here is "Route 110 Theme - Pokemon Ruby / Sapphire / Emerald":
> 
> AFF--FGF
> E-DEC---
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Winrich0714

This is awesome and so generous of you! 

Hi!,If possible, can you do 0:05 - 0:10 of Megaman Soccer - Woodman pls?






Thank You!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Winrich0714 Here is "Megaman Soccer - Woodman":

A--C--E-
EFED---z

All the low notes.


----------



## Winrich0714

kiwikenobi said:


> @Winrich0714 Here is "Megaman Soccer - Woodman":
> 
> A--C--E-
> EFED---z
> 
> All the low notes.




Thanks you're the best!


----------



## Kurinsono

Hi! Awesome thread! Would you mind doing 0:27 - 0:30?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kurinsono Here is "Portugal. The Man - "Feel It Still" (Official Video)":

CDC-DCDC
DCD-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Kurinsono

Appreciate it man, keep up the great work.


----------



## 707

omfg... youre still doing this?? youre such a legend


----------



## kiwikenobi

@707 Thank you! I enjoy making town tunes for people, so I have no reason to stop.


----------



## 707

kiwikenobi said:


> @707 Thank you! I enjoy making town tunes for people, so I have no reason to stop.


youre so nice :')
thats so cute too omg bless u


----------



## kiwikenobi

Giving this a little bump for town tunes for everyone.


----------



## dumbflesh

Hey i wanna request 1:15 to 1:25 of the 1pm hourly music of wildworld/cityfolk


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dumbflesh Here is "1 PM   Animal Crossing  City Folk Music Extended HD":

G-EFGABC
G---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## dumbflesh

kiwikenobi said:


> @dumbflesh Here is "1 PM   Animal Crossing  City Folk Music Extended HD":
> 
> G-EFGABC
> G---zzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Thank you so much 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020





Hey sorry i want to request 0:07-0:17 of the same 1pm song, thanks again you’re amazing


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dumbflesh Sorry I didn't see this sooner, it merged with your previous post, so I didn't get a notification.
Here is that part of "1 PM   Animal Crossing  City Folk Music Extended HD":

EGDC--BA
EGDC--EE

First two E's are low, last two E's and all other notes are high. The timing isn't quite right, but I had to do it this way to make the whole musical phrase fit. You can try changing the timing by moving the sustain lines - to different parts of the song if you want, but this felt the closest to me.


----------



## buny

heloo~ thank you for what you're doing, i use tunes from this thread very often!! :")

i was wondering if you could make this a tune as well? the 02:00-07:00 part ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@buny Here is "Marnie Encounter Theme - Pokémon Sword & Shield":

ECGFE---
ABCEG---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## buny

kiwikenobi said:


> @buny Here is "Marnie Encounter Theme - Pokémon Sword & Shield":
> 
> ECGFE---
> ABCEG---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



thank you so much!!!


----------



## Valchie

Hello! May I request this song?






I'll like the first 5 seconds if possible, (Not the pause in the beginning though!) 

I believe I didn't see it on the threads and thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Valchie Here is "UNIVERSAL Studios 100th Anniversary Theme Music":

ADD---A-
DADAA---

D and the first and third A are low. All other A's are high.


----------



## Valchie

Thank you so much!! It's really great!!


----------



## dumbflesh

kiwikenobi said:


> @dumbflesh Sorry I didn't see this sooner, it merged with your previous post, so I didn't get a notification.
> Here is that part of "1 PM   Animal Crossing  City Folk Music Extended HD":
> 
> EGDC--BA
> EGDC--EE
> 
> First two E's are low, last two E's and all other notes are high. The timing isn't quite right, but I had to do it this way to make the whole musical phrase fit. You can try changing the timing by moving the sustain lines - to different parts of the song if you want, but this felt the closest to me.


Its perfect thank you so much


----------



## beehumcrossing

maybe this? 



 Preferably between 4:05 and 4:25
and I hate to be that person that requests multiple lol but if you have enough time, could you do 



 preferably between 0:34 and 0:45


----------



## beehumcrossing

if you really have a LOT of spare time, could you do this too? 0:34 to 0:43 preferred <3 Thank you for still doing this, it’s quite kind of you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@beehumcrossing Everyone is allowed to make three requests every day in this thread, and you requested them exactly right, so you don't need to worry that you're asking too much, because you're not at all. 

Here is "Taylor Swift – betty (Official Lyric Video)":

DCECDCEC
DCECDCEC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "mxmtoon - used to you (audio)":

EDEDCED-
DEDEG-E-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Shawn Wasabi - the snack that smiles back (feat. raychel jay) [Official Audio]":

A-GFE-CE
-EC-E---

High G and A, low E and C.


----------



## beehumcrossing

kiwikenobi said:


> @beehumcrossing Everyone is allowed to make three requests every day in this thread, and you requested them exactly right, so you don't need to worry that you're asking too much, because you're not at all.
> 
> Here is "Taylor Swift – betty (Official Lyric Video)":
> 
> DCECDCEC
> DCECDCEC
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "mxmtoon - used to you (audio)":
> 
> EDEDCED-
> DEDEG-E-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Shawn Wasabi - the snack that smiles back (feat. raychel jay) [Official Audio]":
> 
> A-GFE-CE
> -EC-E---
> 
> High G and A, low E and C.



thank you so much! i’ll be switching island tunes a lot now  

and i just realized you’ve been doing this since new leaf??? you're dedicated lol, thank you for doing this for the community, good island tunes are hard to find


----------



## SheerCold

Can you do 0:00 to 0:25


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SheerCold Here is "Hidden Land  Pokémon Mystery Dungeon  Explorers of Time & Darkness Music Extended":

E--DEFGA
C--BAGA-

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Applethebest

Hello! Is it possible to make this into a town tune?
From 0:31 (When it says "Hey, hey") - 0:36 or as much as possible
Song is Internet Money - Lemonade ft. Don Toliver, Gunna & Nav
Tysm in advance <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Applethebest Here is "don toliver, nav & gunna - lemonade (slowed + reverb)":

ECD-DAG-
--AGFEDC

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## goldn

hi hi!! could i request Apartments from Smile for Me? 0:20 - 0:25 if you can! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@goldn Here is "Smile For Me OST - 04.  The Apartments (Lucas Saur)":

C---A-GA
GA---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## goldn

kiwikenobi said:


> @goldn Here is "Smile For Me OST - 04.  The Apartments (Lucas Saur)":
> 
> C---A-GA
> GA---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


tysm! it sounds perfect!


----------



## kiliick

hello! so happy to find a thread like this! also love your icon 
could i request transylvanian lullaby from young frankenstein please?? 




 up to 00:45 if possible, even if it has to be sped up a little! if not, whatever sounds good  
thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kiliick Unfortunately"Transylvanian Lullaby (From "Young Frankenstein")" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. Here is the closest that I can get using all natural notes in a town tune:

C-CBC---
G-E-FF--

E and the first C are low, all other C's and notes are high.

To be accurate, the G really needs to be a G sharp, but it's just not possible using the all natural notes provided by the town tune inputs in the game.


----------



## kiliick

kiwikenobi said:


> @kiliick Unfortunately"Transylvanian Lullaby (From "Young Frankenstein")" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. Here is the closest that I can get using all natural notes in a town tune:
> 
> C-CBC---
> G-E-FF--
> 
> E and the first C are low, all other C's and notes are high.
> 
> To be accurate, the G really needs to be a G sharp, but it's just not possible using the all natural notes provided by the town tune inputs in the game.


thats perfect, thank you so much!!!


----------



## lookaftering

hello! I was wondering if you could make Vashti Bunyan’s If I Were into a town tune please?
Vashti Bunyan - If I Were
I’d like the first 5 seconds for the town tune please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lookaftering Here is "Vashti Bunyan- If I Were":

A--GFEC-
BCDEA---

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## lookaftering

kiwikenobi said:


> @lookaftering Here is "Vashti Bunyan- If I Were":
> 
> A--GFEC-
> BCDEA---
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.


Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three a day for as many days as they like.


----------



## Professorbagworm

Is it possible to do this song? 



 starting at about :16 where the music really kicks in. Id love to do a bsd themed island


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Professorbagworm Here is "Trash Candy - Granrodeo | Bungou Stray Dogs OP English Subs":

E-AGEDEE
AGAGEDEE

High G and A, low E and D.


----------



## Princess Bean

Awesome that you do this!

I’d like to get the Elfwood song from Disenchantment.
Basically I want the first 3 seconds of this “i’ts a Ha Ha Ha and a Hee Hee Hee”, you can listen to it better at 0:15, thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Princess Bean Here is "Disenchantment: Elfo and Elfwood Song":

C-D-E-CC
A-B-C---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Madamen

I need a tune from Fantastic Mr Fox 
Mr. Fox in the fields 






Preferably between 0:08-0:22. 

I'm not picky with where it starts as long as it's between that time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Madamen Here is "Mr. Fox in the Fields":

F-FEF-FE
F-FED---

All the low notes.


----------



## xara

hi! i’d love to request this song if possible, starting from the 42 second mark c’:


----------



## Princess Bean

kiwikenobi said:


> @Princess Bean Here is "Disenchantment: Elfo and Elfwood Song":
> 
> C-D-E-CC
> A-B-C---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xara Here is "【Flowerfell】 Secret Garden 【Instrumental with lyrics】":

A---D-A-
F-GFE---

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.


----------



## Madamen

Can you do Love by Nancy Adam's? 
0:01 - 0:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Madamen Here is "Fantastic Mr. Fox (Soundtrack) - 8 Love by Nancy Adams":

CEG-EGC-
EGA-G---

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## Madamen

kiwikenobi said:


> @Madamen Here is "Fantastic Mr. Fox (Soundtrack) - 8 Love by Nancy Adams":
> 
> CEG-EGC-
> EGA-G---
> 
> E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.


So it should be y
Cyan C
Light green E
Light Orange G
-
Light green E
Light Orange G
Red C
-
Pinkish Purple E
Light Orange G
Dark orange A
-
Light orange G


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Madamen I don't remember the colors of the notes. I just know there's two of every note except for F: one above F, and one below F. So the high notes are ones above F, and low notes are ones below F, like, vertically.


----------



## Madamen

I mean for Love by Nancy Adam's


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Madamen I still don't remember the colors of the notes, and the thing about notes being above and below F is the same for any song that I transcribe. ^o^;>


----------



## ang3lprinc3ss

i would love a theme w this song!





time stamp: 0:34-0:40

tysm!!


----------



## Madamen

Can you go from start to as far as you can transcribe?? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ang3lprinc3ss Here is "Starcrawler - Pet Sematary":

D-D-CCDC
-D---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Madamen Here is "Ghost Duet - Louie Zong":

GAE---GA
E---DED-

First three notes are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## annalieserose

Hey is it possible to do just the like very beginning of this song? literally right when it starts to however long the town tune can be, or wherever it sounds good til. 



Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@annalieserose Here is "Otis McDonald - Not For Nothing":

A-AA-A--
A-AA-A--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## annalieserose

kiwikenobi said:


> @annalieserose Here is "Otis McDonald - Not For Nothing":
> 
> A-AA-A--
> A-AA-A--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## JunebugJunction

hiya, I have a weird request but I really want this song here: 



at the seconds 0:16-0:20. 
and thank you for converting songs! I think its so cool how you help out with this stuff!!


----------



## Lalin

I'm very sorry, my English is bad. ;-;
I would like to ask you to help me with 3 songs?  I tried and tried but it didn't succeed.  Sorry to bother you

Time 0:00-0:005





I'm trying to find a way to put this song on  But it is beyond my capabilities ;-;

Time 0:54-1:00 chorus





Time 0:14-0:20 or chorus 
I trust you





Thank you very much for your help.
I appreciate it!! ;\\\;


----------



## kiwikenobi

@JunebugJunction Unfortunately the part of "Five Nights at Freddy's VR: Help Wanted Soundtrack - Halloween Main Menu" you requested contains too many sharp/flat notes to be able to recreate it as a town tune. I could try, but it really won't sound much like it at all because of how many sharp and flats there need to be. I could also try a different song for you, if you would prefer. Please let me know what you'd like me to do.

@Lalin Your English is just fine! I can understand you perfectly. 

Here is "MAHO Dou - Watashi no Tsubasa (Original Karaoke)":

EDED-CB-
CB-E---z

The last E is low, all other E's and notes are high.

Here is "Mo~tto! Ojamajo Doremi - Takaramono (Original Karaoke)"

CC---CFA
G-FE-D-

High A and G, all other notes low. This one was a little tricky, because it's a karaoke version, which means there is no singing, so I just turned the background music into the town tune. But maybe that's what you wanted. If you wanted the melody, please post another video that includes the singing so I can hear what the melody actually sounds like.

Here is "Ready to (Instrumental)":

F-D-CDD-
GFGAGFDC

Low C and D, all other notes high. It's not quite accurate because the original song contains too many half-step notes in a row, and town tunes can only ever do one half-step. But I think it's pretty close. I can try doing it a little differently if you don't like it the way it is.


----------



## JunebugJunction

ah, I see. Thank you for letting me know. I have another song picked out: 



preferably 0:10-0:15? but you can do any part that is easiest. thank you!


----------



## Lalin

kiwikenobi said:


> @JunebugJunction Unfortunately the part of "Five Nights at Freddy's VR: Help Wanted Soundtrack - Halloween Main Menu" you requested contains too many sharp/flat notes to be able to recreate it as a town tune. I could try, but it really won't sound much like it at all because of how many sharp and flats there need to be. I could also try a different song for you, if you would prefer. Please let me know what you'd like me to do.
> 
> @Lalin Your English is just fine! I can understand you perfectly.
> 
> Here is "MAHO Dou - Watashi no Tsubasa (Original Karaoke)":
> 
> EDED-CB-
> CB-E---z
> 
> The last E is low, all other E's and notes are high.
> 
> Here is "Mo~tto! Ojamajo Doremi - Takaramono (Original Karaoke)"
> 
> CC---CFA
> G-FE-D-
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low. This one was a little tricky, because it's a karaoke version, which means there is no singing, so I just turned the background music into the town tune. But maybe that's what you wanted. If you wanted the melody, please post another video that includes the singing so I can hear what the melody actually sounds like.
> 
> Here is "Ready to (Instrumental)":
> 
> F-D-CDD-
> GFGAGFDC
> 
> Low C and D, all other notes high. It's not quite accurate because the original song contains too many half-step notes in a row, and town tunes can only ever do one half-step. But I think it's pretty close. I can try doing it a little differently if you don't like it the way it is.



Oh!!
Sorry for the song I sent you, I think it would be easier to send an instrumental in your work. ;///;
I tried it and it was really strange as you said lol

Can you fix it for me?  
It's ok if you can't talk right now, may be next time.

Tysm!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@JunebugJunction  Here is "Five Nights at Freddy's VR: Help Wanted Soundtrack - Creepy Freddy":

DEGAAAAA
GE---zzz

Low D and E, high A and G.

@Lalin I would be happy to do the songs for you again. Please post links to the songs where the melody is being played or sung, and not a karaoke version, so that I can hear them.


----------



## JunebugJunction

oh dude! This is awesome! Thank you so so so much!!!


----------



## Lalin

Sorry to bother you again, now I can find the song I want.
















Sorry for my disturbance 
I really appreciate what you do, it's amazing.  Thank you very much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lalin Do you want all of the songs from the beginning? You didn't specify any seconds of the songs for me to do, so I will do them all from the very beginning. If you want a different part, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.  

Here is "MAHO Dou - Takaramono":

C-C-B-C-
--zzzzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Ready to":

A--FA--F
A-F-A---

High A.

Here is "NIGHT RUNNING":

B--B--B-
--GBA---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## domostar

I'd appreciate it if you could do this one from 0:2(2/3)-0:30 From pans labyrinth


----------



## kiwikenobi

@domostar Here is "Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby - Extended":

DCBCDED-
--E-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Lalin

kiwikenobi said:


> @Lalin Do you want all of the songs from the beginning? You didn't specify any seconds of the songs for me to do, so I will do them all from the very beginning. If you want a different part, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.
> 
> Here is "MAHO Dou - Takaramono":
> 
> C-C-B-C-
> --zzzzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Ready to":
> 
> A--FA--F
> A-F-A---
> 
> High A.
> 
> Here is "NIGHT RUNNING":
> 
> B--B--B-
> --GBA---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


omg! Thank you so much!!


----------



## iyanahl8

Hi! I was hoping you could do the start of this song for me! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@iyanahl8 Here is "I'm Shipping Up To Boston":

D-DD-CDE
FEDCAGFE

A and G are high, all other notes are low.


----------



## iyanahl8

kiwikenobi said:


> @iyanahl8 Here is "I'm Shipping Up To Boston":
> 
> D-DD-CDE
> FEDCAGFE
> 
> A and G are high, all other notes are low.


thank you so much!


----------



## Ainohikari

Hi! I am wanting the "o fortuna" from carmina burana: o fortuna by carl orff.




It is first 6 seconds. My family plays this every halloween as part of the scary music.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ainohikari Here is "O Fortuna":

E---F-D-
D---zzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Clairince77

Would you be able to do AB6IX's Red Up?






(This or any time they go "Everybody turn the red up")


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Clairince77 Here is "RED UP | AB6IX Comeback Show VIVID":

EEEEEEE-
G---zzzz

Low E, high G.


----------



## Clairince77

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## lPeachy

Hello again!
I’d love if you could do This starting at 00:05 ish
Thanks again you magnificent human being~


----------



## TheKryptoKnight

Could you try this, starting at :07? Or starting from 1:08 if that sounds better? They're very similar. Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lPeachy Here is "Over The Garden Wall Full Soundtrack - The Blasting Company - (Digital Release) (HQ)":

G---A-E-
G---zzzz

Low E, high G and A. I can't include the fourth note because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in the original song. The closest I can do is this:

G---A-DE
G---zzzz

Low E and D, high G and A. To be really accurate, the D would need to be a D sharp, but that can't be done in a town tune.

@TheKryptoKnight Here is "Close Your Eyes [Angel & Buffy Love Theme] by Christophe Beck (Buffy Score 2x13 Surprise)":

C-E-F--C
B-D-E---

Low D and E, high C and B.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight

kiwikenobi said:


> @lPeachy Here is "Over The Garden Wall Full Soundtrack - The Blasting Company - (Digital Release) (HQ)":
> 
> G---A-E-
> G---zzzz
> 
> Low E, high G and A. I can't include the fourth note because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in the original song. The closest I can do is this:
> 
> G---A-DE
> G---zzzz
> 
> Low E and D, high G and A. To be really accurate, the D would need to be a D sharp, but that can't be done in a town tune.
> 
> @TheKryptoKnight Here is "Close Your Eyes [Angel & Buffy Love Theme] by Christophe Beck (Buffy Score 2x13 Surprise)":
> 
> C-E-F--C
> B-D-E---
> 
> Low D and E, high C and B.



That sounds excellent!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## The Orange

Could you please do "How much is that doggie in the window?"

From about 5 seconds to about 10. Literally jist the tune to her singing the words "How much is that doggie in the window?"

Yes, I know it sounds silly but my daughter has an all kitty cat town amd has convinced me into making an all dog one to be her island's "neighbor". XD

I did search your NL post and this one and no prior instances of thos song seem to have been there. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZeroThree

hello! ive been searching for a long time and i cant seem to find it! thanks if you help out! 



 id think starting at 00:30 would be nice, *BUT *i dont care when it starts! ty! (edit, if the video starts 00:51 just slide the slider back, ive wacthed this for a bit.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@itsaplatypus Here is "How Much Is That Doggy In the Window":

D-G-D-B-
G--EDBD-
A---zzzz

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. The song is three lines long when I keep the original timing. YOu can use just the first two lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make all of the notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different. So you can decide which you prefer.

@ZeroThree It seems that you're trying to request "Megalovania" from Undertale. It's not a song that's really able to be accurately recreated as a town tune. I've had people request it before, as you might imagine, given the song's popularity and epicness. Here is a post where I sort of made a "Megalovania" town tune in my previous thread.






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Unfortunately, I can't do the part of "instrumental | dodie" that you requested because the combination of sharps and flats makes it impossible to recreate accurately as a town tune. I can try another part of the song if you'd like, or I can make an inaccurate version, just let me know what...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ZeroThree

kiwikenobi said:


> @itsaplatypus Here is "How Much Is That Doggy In the Window":
> 
> D-G-D-B-
> G--EDBD-
> A---zzzz
> 
> First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. The song is three lines long when I keep the original timing. YOu can use just the first two lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make all of the notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different. So you can decide which you prefer.
> 
> @ZeroThree It seems that you're trying to request "Megalovania" from Undertale. It's not a song that's really able to be accurately recreated as a town tune. I've had people request it before, as you might imagine, given the song's popularity and epicnness. Here is a post where I sort of made a "Megalovania" town tune in my previous thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't do the part of "instrumental | dodie" that you requested because the combination of sharps and flats makes it impossible to recreate accurately as a town tune. I can try another part of the song if you'd like, or I can make an inaccurate version, just let me know what...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


thanks!


----------



## The Orange

kiwikenobi said:


> @itsaplatypus Here is "How Much Is That Doggy In the Window":
> 
> D-G-D-B-
> G--EDBD-
> A---zzzz
> 
> First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. The song is three lines long when I keep the original timing. YOu can use just the first two lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make all of the notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different. So you can decide which you prefer.
> 
> @ZeroThree It seems that you're trying to request "Megalovania" from Undertale. It's not a song that's really able to be accurately recreated as a town tune. I've had people request it before, as you might imagine, given the song's popularity and epicness. Here is a post where I sort of made a "Megalovania" town tune in my previous thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't do the part of "instrumental | dodie" that you requested because the combination of sharps and flats makes it impossible to recreate accurately as a town tune. I can try another part of the song if you'd like, or I can make an inaccurate version, just let me know what...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


Thank you!


----------



## CherryLeeGirl

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).




Hello can you please make the OC theme song from the very beginning


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CherryLeeGirl Here is "Phantom Planet - California":

ACDCD--A
-CDCD---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## CherryLeeGirl

kiwikenobi said:


> @CherryLeeGirl Here is "Phantom Planet - California":
> 
> ACDCD--A
> -CDCD---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


THANK YOU SO MUCH SO COOL!!!


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## CherryLeeGirl

CherryLeeGirl said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH SO COOL!!!


I'm wondering if you could also do the next part short part after what you already did? Where it changes a little bit? Sorry I wish I knew a better way to describe it :/ it's almost the same as the first part but just slightly different


----------



## lame_loser

Could i possibly get the first few seconds of this song done? The instrumentals at the beginning? 





Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jane Doe I'm sorry! I missed your post, thank you for pointing it out to me. Here is "Kalafina - Kiminoginnnoniwa"

CEG--CBC
B---CEG-
C-BCBAG-

E and the first and fourth C's are low, all other C's and notes are high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into two lines for a town tune, so I made it into three, you can use however much of it you like, or you can remove some of the sustain lines to make more of the notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@CherryLeeGirl Please tell me which seconds of the song the part you want made into a town tune plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another one.

@lame_loser Here is  "October Twilight by Frankie Carle & Nan Wr":

BCEDBCED
BCEDBCED

The first four notes of each line are low, the last four notes of each line are high.


----------



## CherryLeeGirl

@kiwikenobi Hello again!!




I'm wondering if you could also do the next short part after what you already did?
seconds 3-4 of the video i think?
and then
seconds 6 and 7 ? I think... if that makes sense. I wish I was more musically inclined so I could explain better.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CherryLeeGirl Here are those parts of "Phantom Planet - California":

EGAGA--B
G---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.

And:

A-GG--FF
--GA---z

All the high notes.


----------



## Reckoner

hello! could you please do the beginning of this song, before the vocals start? its from 1 to 12 seconds I think.


----------



## Sara?

Hihi would it be possible to make a melody from Mr. Sandman- The chordettes approximately from minute 0:48-0:56  the whole bam bam bam ? or maybe  from 2:17- 2:23?


----------



## CherryLeeGirl

kiwikenobi said:


> @CherryLeeGirl Here are those parts of "Phantom Planet - California":
> 
> EGAGA--B
> G---zzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> And:
> 
> A-GG--FF
> --GA---z
> 
> All the high notes.


thank you so much I really appreciate it!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Reckoner Here is "Laputa":

C-G-C-G-
C-G-C-E-

First C is low, all other C's and notes are high.

@Sara? I already made a town tune of "Mr. Sandman" before in my previous Town Tune thread here:





__





						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Here is "Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes":  CEGBAGEC DFACB---  E and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.  And if by "How much is a request?" you're asking if you need to compensate me for it with bells or anything, the answer is, "nothing." I do this for free because...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Reckoner

kiwikenobi said:


> @Reckoner Here is "Laputa":
> 
> C-G-C-G-
> C-G-C-E-
> 
> First C is low, all other C's and notes are high.
> 
> @Sara? I already made a town tune of "Mr. Sandman" before in my previous Town Tune thread here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "Mr. Sandman - The Chordettes":  CEGBAGEC DFACB---  E and the first two C's are low, last C and all other notes are high.  And if by "How much is a request?" you're asking if you need to compensate me for it with bells or anything, the answer is, "nothing." I do this for free because...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


thank you so much!!!


----------



## Foreignatonement

Hi! Are you still taking requests? I’d love to have an anberlin tune* (my islands namesake!) for my island if possible!





1:27-1:30 “dismantle me down, repair”

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2020



Foreignatonement said:


> Hi! Are you still taking requests? I’d love to have an anberlin tune* (my islands namesake!) for my island if possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:27-1:30 “dismantle me down, repair”


I also would love the guitar in the beginning, too! I’m not picky


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Foreignatonement Here is "Anberlin - Dismantle.Repair":

CCAD-C--
-C-A-G--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And: 

CEGCG---
CEGCG---

G and the second C on each line is high, first C on each line and E are low.


----------



## AK217

Hi, I have 3 requests for you today.

Take your time, I've used your service several times before and I know the end product is always awesome.

Is several attempts at parts allowed? (As in a tune for each timestamp and I pick which is best) , if so I have included a few suggestions per song; however,  if not the 1st one of each is my top suggestion. 

Thanks in advance !!

Song 1: 



-SLOWING DOWN THIS MAY BE NECASSARY, USE YOUR BEST EXPERT JUDGEMENT-
6 sec
0 sec
53 sec





15 sec
0 sec
33 sec





0 sec
4 min 05 sec
4 min 50 sec
1 min 05 sec

THANK YOU !!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AK217 Multiple timestamps for one song is basically multiple town tunes, since I have to make a separate tune for each part. And I have a limit of three tunes per person per day. I'll do one tune for each of the songs that you requested today. If you want more parts of them, please let me know tomorrow, and I can make three more for you, and if you still want more, I can make you three a day for as many days as it takes to make them all. 

Here is "Attack on Vah Naboris - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack":

E---D-F-
B---zzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "The Grand Divine Beast - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack":

CAF--EC-
--zzzzzz

All the low notes.

(Also, holy cow, did I hear "Oath to Order" hidden in the first few seconds of that track, like at about 00:08? I never noticed that while playing the game! That's so clever!)


Here is "Divine Beast Vah Ruta (Dungeon) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack":

C-A---zz
FGD---zz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Tokage

hello, could i please request this part of this song? between 3:52 - 3:58 if possible! thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tokage Unfortunately that part of "Kanako Wada - (Jenina) HQ" contains too many half-step notes in a row to be accurately recreated as a town tune. This is as close as I can get, but I don't think it sounds much like the original song anymore:


DE---F--
-DCBAG--

All the low notes. But the D really needs to be a D sharp, the B really needs to be a B flat, and the A needs to be an A flat, and there's no way to make it sound right with all natural notes.

Town tunes can only do single half steps, and this song calls for four in a row, and it just can't be recreated accurately at all. If you'd like me to try a different part of the same song, or a different song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## skarmoury

Hi!! I really love this song from Kaguya-sama: Love is War (Sentimental Crisis) and would love to have some parts translated to notes (I have no idea which part to pick for an island tune so I'd love to know how all 3 of them sound like, haha). I tried searching it on both threads and I don't think I saw it being translated yet, but do let me know if you already have! c:






timestarts
0:00
0:13
1:05

Thank you!! Would love to leave a tip for all the hard work you do on this thread


----------



## kiwikenobi

@skarmoury No need for a tip, I have no use for any bells or anything, and I make town tunes because I enjoy it and I like helping people, so it's its own reward. 

Here is "Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai ED Full -「Sentimental Crisis」by halca":

DCBDAG-D
AG-DAB--

G, A, and the last B are high, first B and all other notes are low.

And:

G-F-E-F-
G-C-D-E-

First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.

And the third part you requested is actually identical to the first part you requested, so you can use the first town tune I made to represent the same part of the song.


----------



## skarmoury

kiwikenobi said:


> @skarmoury No need for a tip, I have no use for any bells or anything, and I make town tunes because I enjoy it and I like helping people, so it's its own reward.
> 
> Here is "Kaguya-sama wa Kokurasetai ED Full -「Sentimental Crisis」by halca":
> 
> DCBDAG-D
> AG-DAB--
> 
> G, A, and the last B are high, first B and all other notes are low.
> 
> And:
> 
> G-F-E-F-
> G-C-D-E-
> 
> First E is low, second E and all other notes are high.
> 
> And the third part you requested is actually identical to the first part you requested, so you can use the first town tune I made to represent the same part of the song.


omg thank you so much!!! I'm so stoked to hear them ahhh this song just means a lot to me so I'm grateful for your service  It truly is a wonderful feeling helping people with something you love to do ahh.  ❤


----------



## lame_loser

thank you so much!


----------



## AK217

Hi again, could you please continue with the next 3 on my list I sent you!?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AK217 Sorry, I don't understand. I made the three songs you asked for into town tunes, using the best parts available from each of the three songs. Some of the parts you suggested were not possible. If one or more of the ones I made were unsatisfactory, please let me know, and I can either try the song again or explain why doing it differently isn't possible. If you want other songs made into town tunes, please post links to them so I can hear them.


----------



## AK217

You mentioned this: "*Multiple timestamps for one song is basically multiple town tunes, since I have to make a separate tune for each part. And I have a limit of three tunes per person per day. I'll do one tune for each of the songs that you requested today. If you want more parts of them, please let me know tomorrow, and I can make three more for you, and if you still want more, I can make you three a day for as many days as it takes to make them all. *"

So, what I mean is could you try the other parts that were possible?


----------



## Tokage

hello again, that’s alright! i apologize for not knowing that. 

if you can, do you think you could try to make a town tune with this song instead? 0:00 - 0:04. thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AK217 The part I used for "Attack on Vah Naboris - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack" was starting at 6 seconds. Starting at 0 seconds is just one note over and over and wouldn't be recognizable. Here is that song starting from 53 seconds:

D-CDA-GA
D-CDA---

The last C and the last two D's are low, the first C and first two D's and all other notes are high.

The part I used for "The Grand Divine Beast - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack" was starting at 15 seconds. The part at 0 seconds would be just one note over and over and probably wouldn't be recognizable, though it might be more recognizable than the previous song. Here is the part at 33 seconds:

GF---zzz
zzzzzGE-

High G, low E.

The part I used for "Divine Beast Vah Ruta (Dungeon) - The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild Soundtrack" was starting at 0 seconds. The part at 1:05 is honestly kind of nonmelodic and would be very difficult to do, but if it's a part you really want, I can try it next time. The parts at 4:05 and 4:50 are almost exactly the same, just the timing of the notes is a little different:

EF--DE--
-EFG---z

High G, all other notes low. I had to end the musical phrase abruptly because of the key that it's in, the next note needs to be a G sharp which isn't possible.

Or:

EF---zzz
zzDE---z

All the low notes.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020

@Tokage No need for it to be "instead" of another song, everyone can make three requests a day.

Here is "Momoko Kikuchi":

FECA--EF
G-E-C---

E and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## AK217

Thank you very much, that makes much more sense and thank you for your hard work!


----------



## Bunny229

hello! bit of a weird request, but would you be able to create the theme song to the suite life of zack and cody as an island tune? 
link: 



time stamp: 0:01-0:06


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bunny229 Your request isn't weird at all.  
Here is "Suite Life of Zack and Cody - Theme Song | Disney+ Throwbacks | Disney+":

EDEDED--
EDEDED--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## DaamnGena

Hi, thank you so much for doing this, I’m seriously struggling!! 

My island is college themed, so I’m hoping to get my alma mater’s fight song transposed.






I’m hoping for somewhere between the :12-:17 second mark, preferably starting at the “win the day” portion (starting at about :11-:12 seconds).

If you think another section will sound better, I’m open to that option too!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DaamnGena Here is "WSU FIGHT SONG":

ED-CABCD
ED-BA-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The part from 0:11-0:14 that I believe is what you asked for ("win the day for crimson and gray") contains too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate as a town/island tune, so I did the very next part, which can be accurately recreated. If you'd still like me to try that part and make an inaccurate version, just let me know. But please be aware that it will sound off because of the limits of town tunes.


----------



## misstayleigh

Hello! )

Would it be possible to get the beginning of BUMPER's song "You Can Get It"? 




Thank you~


----------



## kiwikenobi

@misstayleigh Here is "BUMPER - You Can Get It":

EEDC-E-F
F-E-C-D-

All the low notes.


----------



## misstayleigh

kiwikenobi said:


> @misstayleigh Here is "BUMPER - You Can Get It":
> 
> EEDC-E-F
> F-E-C-D-
> 
> All the low notes.


AMAZING! thank you so much!


----------



## Bunny229

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bunny229 Your request isn't weird at all.
> Here is "Suite Life of Zack and Cody - Theme Song | Disney+ Throwbacks | Disney+":
> 
> EDEDED--
> EDEDED--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


AMAZING! thank you so much <3


----------



## Awhhana

Hey! I had you make a song a while ago and it was soo good so I'm back lmao.
If its possible would you do 'Ice Dance' from Edward scissorhands. Preferably the bit that's 0-5 seconds? 




Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Awhhana Here is "Ice Dance":

CEGEGECE
BEGEGECE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Awhhana

kiwikenobi said:


> @Awhhana Here is "Ice Dance":
> 
> CEGEGECE
> BEGEGECE
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Omg thank you sooo much!!! Sounds amazing )


----------



## breelott

Hi!! I searched by keywords “I don’t want to be” and “Gavin DeGraw” and didn’t see this song so hopefully i didn’t over look it!! 






I was hoping you could do the cords starting at 0:38 ending at 0:43-0:44. i know you might not be able to fit all of that in the island tune but as much of it as you can would be awesome! thank you so so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@breelott Here is "Gavin DeGraw - I Don't Want To Be":

DDDDDAAA
AAAABBB

All the low notes or all the high notes.

It's not possible to do actual chords in town tunes because they play only one note at a time, but I did my best. It's kind of hard to hear under the singing, and I'm not used to doing chords. If there's a karaoke version of the song you could link me to, I might be able to make a more accurate version.

And if you meant the melody instead of the chords, here's that:

G--AGFF-
DCC---zz

High A and G, low D and C.

EDIT: It occurred to me that maybe you meant "chorus"?


----------



## breelott

kiwikenobi said:


> @breelott Here is "Gavin DeGraw - I Don't Want To Be":
> 
> DDDDDAAA
> AAAABBB
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes.
> 
> It's not possible to do actual chords in town tunes because they play only one note at a time, but I did my best. It's kind of hard to hear under the singing, and I'm not used to doing chords. If there's a karaoke version of the song you could link me to, I might be able to make a more accurate version.
> 
> And if you meant the melody instead of the chords, here's that:
> 
> G--AGFF-
> DCC---zz
> 
> High A and G, low D and C.
> 
> EDIT: It occurred to me that maybe you meant "chorus"?



yes i meant the melody lol, thank you SOO MUCH!!


----------



## LunaRover

Hi, could I request 



City Folk 8pm ost
1:13 to 1:22 would be amazing if it's possible but shorter is fine aswell!
Thank you sm in advance <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LunaRover Here is "Animal Crossing City Folk OST '8 PM (Normal)":

DE-B-D--
DBABAD--

D, E, and the first B are low. A and the last two B's are high.


----------



## LunaRover

kiwikenobi said:


> @LunaRover Here is "Animal Crossing City Folk OST '8 PM (Normal)":
> 
> DE-B-D--
> DBABAD--
> 
> D, E, and the first B are low. A and the last two B's are high.


Perfect, I love it. Thank you!!


----------



## blackrose

Hello,  I have 2 requests please  both from Final Fantasy XIII

First one is Eternal Love




The first 4 to 5 seconds would be great.

The second one is The Promise




the first actual five seconds of the song...

Please and thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@blackrose Here is "Eternal Love/Sayuri Sugawara [Music Box] (PS3 "Final Fantasy XIII" Insert Song)":

CG---zFE
DE--FE--

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "The Promise - Final Fantasy XIII [Piano Tutorial] (Synthesia)":

BCBAG-C-
GFEDE---

D, E, and the second C are low. First C and all other notes are high.


----------



## blackrose

kiwikenobi said:


> @blackrose Here is "Eternal Love/Sayuri Sugawara [Music Box] (PS3 "Final Fantasy XIII" Insert Song)":
> 
> CG---zFE
> DE--FE--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "The Promise - Final Fantasy XIII [Piano Tutorial] (Synthesia)":
> 
> BCBAG-C-
> GFEDE---
> 
> D, E, and the second C are low. First C and all other notes are high.


thanks so very much! I love it!!


----------



## toadsworthy

Can you do the chorus for WAP by cardi b and Meg thee stallion 

it’s the “bring a bucket and a mop for this WAP” part”


----------



## kiwikenobi

@toadsworthy Please post a link to the song you'd like me to turn into a town tune, and please say which seconds of the recording that the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## toadsworthy

kiwikenobi said:


> @toadsworthy Please post a link to the song you'd like me to turn into a town tune, and please say which seconds of the recording that the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.



WAP

Second 0:34 - "Bring a bucket and a mop - for that wet and gushy"

I was worried because like the song is a little racy lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@toadsworthy Unfortunately the part of "Cardi B - WAP feat. Megan Thee Stallion [Official Music Video]" you requested is spoken words rather than singing, so there are no notes for me to translate into a town tune. I didn't listen to the whole song, but if there's a more melodic part, please let me know, and I can try that instead. Or if you'd like a different song made into a town tune, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Qvarts

Thank you so much for doing this! I hope you are able to do this song: 



 And the time stamp probably 0:00-0:05 or however long you can make it 
Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Qvarts Here is "『Prayer X』 King Gnu - Full Version - Lyrics (Rōmaji / 日本語)":

CECB-C-G
GFEFE---

E and the first C are low, last two C's and all other notes are high.


----------



## Mumchkin

There's a section of the chorus, the words are " 'Cause he used to go HO HO HO now he only goes HO HO UHOH" If you can get as much as possible of that I'd be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mumchkin I'm not familiar with "Santa Lost a Ho," so I don't know which part is the chorus, and I can't find the part you mentioned just by scrolling through the song quickly. Please tell me which seconds the part you want plays during so that I can find it, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.


----------



## Mumchkin

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mumchkin I'm not familiar with "Santa Lost a Ho," so I don't know which part is the chorus, and I can't find the part you mentioned just by scrolling through the song quickly. Please tell me which seconds the part you want plays during so that I can find it, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.


Oh sorry about that. It's 1:10-1:20, thanks.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mumchkin Here is "Santa Lost a Ho":

B-BBBB-A
-A-A---z
DDDDD-D-
B---D-B-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it into four lines, twice as long as a town tune. You can use whichever two lines of the one I made that you like, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Fredkitten

So for awhile now I was looking for someone to turn alastors song into a town tune. I'm basing my island off Hazbin hotel and it would be amazing if I could get this for my town! I searched the thread but couldn't find anything... 





0:02-0:04


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Fredkitten Here is "Hazbin Hotel - Alastor's Reprise":

GG-GF-E-
D---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Fredkitten

Thank you so much!


----------



## BroadieRhodie

You are an underappreciated hero!

I'd like to request 



 overkill by by men at work
 I was hoping for the beginning melody 0:00-0:05
Hopefully it won't prove to difficult 
thank you in advance


----------



## princessminmin

id like to request the hello kitty theme! 
specifically this one: 



from 0:21-0:24
(who loves flowers in the sun or a party just for one) 
thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BroadieRhodie Here is "overkill- by men at work (with lyrics)":

CB-GE---
CB-GD---

Low D and E, all other notes high.

@princessminmin Here is "Hello Kitty's Paradise - Intro Theme (closed captions)":

DDABDED-
DDABDED-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## princessminmin

thank u so much!! i seriously appreciate the work you do haha especially for someone who isnt musically inclined at all like me


----------



## yeontan

i’m gonna request these two!






0:41 - 0:50? if thats too long just the “let’s start we gon fly” part is okay!






0:53 - 0:57

i truly appreciate it and thank you so much !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yeontan Here is "NCT U 'Make A Wish (Birthday Song)' MV":


GAG---GC
GAG---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "TAEMIN 'Criminal' Lyrics (Criminal) (Color Coded Lyrics)":

DzFzEzCD
zFzFEECz

All the low notes.


----------



## Purities

i soent so long searchng the internet for tunes only to find this thread im so happy


----------



## Keyhala

Hey! I’m new to all this but I hope I followed the rules properly when sending these!!





 0:51-0:55-ish





 3:46-3:52-ish (whichever works best)





 1:06-1:09


----------



## Qvarts

Hey do you think you can do this song for me? It's an um very questionable song haha but tysm! time stamp 1:38 - how ever long you can do it for


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Keyhala You submitted your requests exactly right! 

Here is "Fly! More Liberty":

D-CDCD--
D-CDCDC-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Re:vale - Mirai Notes wo kanadete ED_IDOLISH7 Second Beat!  || Lyric/Romaji.":

G-C--G-F
EFG---zz

Last two G's are high, first G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Tales Of Berseria OST ~True Will":

ABC-EF-D
-CBCBAG-

Low E, all other notes high.

@Qvarts Here is "Yarichin ♡ ***** Club OP - Touch You ":

CCDCEDE-
EDEG-EDE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Purities

Hi! I was wondering if I could request 
Nights by Frank Ocean - 



from 00.30 onwards 
and also
Shutup by Ariana Grande -https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MogWz-LHXI&ab_channel=ArianaGrandeVevo
from around 00.40 but honestly anywhere from that song is cool


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Purities Here is "Nights by Frank Ocean Beat Switch in Arthur":

DCDCDCAG
---zzzzz

Low D and C, high A and G.

Here is "Ariana Grande - shut up (audio)":

GAGA-A-G
--FE---z

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## iofuu

1:09 on wards~ please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@iofuu Here is "GFRIEND 'MAGO' Official M/V":

A-D-A-D-
DEFGEFD-

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Walkershannon98




----------



## kiwikenobi

@Walkershannon98 Here is "We'll be right back Sound Effect meme":

G--C-D-E
-G-C---z

Last C and last G are high, first C and G and all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three a day, every day.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’ve got something, if you can:






I’d like 0:46-0:52: the tune that goes with “how the gentle wind beckons through the leaves”. I’ve checked around but the only Into the Unknown I could find was the Frozen 2 version (an awesome song in its own right but I don’t think it fits my island).


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Your Local Wild Child That part of "Into the Unknown" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune using all natural notes. This is as close as I can get:

E--FBCE-
--zzDC--

All the low notes. To be really accurate, the E really needs to be a D sharp, but it's just not possible in a town tune.

If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether, please let me know, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## alestria

Hi!

If you have time I’d love if you could do ‘As I Kneel Before You’, link here:






Just the ‘Ave Maria’ bit, so from around 0:41 to 0:46 - if that is too long could you possibly just quicken it a bit?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@alestria Here is "As I Kneel Before You + Lyrics.":

B--A-BG-
-D---zzz

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## oranje

Hi!  I was wondering if you could do a town tune of Stan Rogers's Northwest Passage:





I think 0:04-0:08 might work best? I'd greatly appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@oranje Here is "Stan Rogers - Northwest Passage":

E-G-A--G
G-E-GA--

Low E, high G and A.


----------



## oranje

kiwikenobi said:


> @oranje Here is "Stan Rogers - Northwest Passage":
> 
> E-G-A--G
> G-E-GA--
> 
> Low E, high G and A.


Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## jiny

hi! i wanna request this song:




from 3:15 - 3:19 
thank you!!


----------



## ncx37

from 0:00 to 0:04
much thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@syub Here is "BTS Dis-ease Lyrics [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":

G-G-G-GA
G-F-D-F-

Low D,a ll other notes high.

@ncx37 Here is "The HampsterDance Song":

BBB-G-G-
G-E-D---

High B and G, low E and D.


----------



## Tobyjgv

Hey therre!




from around ~1:14-1:21 there is a beautiful melody i'd love to hear!
tysm <3


----------



## jiny

kiwikenobi said:


> @syub Here is "BTS Dis-ease Lyrics [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":
> 
> G-G-G-GA
> G-F-D-F-
> 
> Low D,a ll other notes high.
> 
> @ncx37 Here is "The HampsterDance Song":
> 
> BBB-G-G-
> G-E-D---
> 
> High B and G, low E and D.


thank you!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tobyjgv Here is "GARNiDELiA - Mirai":

E-G-C-BA
-G-G---z

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kindii

can i get  from about 39 to 45 or as much as will work for a tune as my tune please from this


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kindii Here is "Steam Powered Giraffe - Hot on the Trail":

AAABAGAC
-C-AGF--

All the high notes.


----------



## kindii

Thank you so much it's perfect


----------



## lPeachy

Hello again!
I’d love if you could turn this one into a tune for me, starting from the very beginning~
just the main do do do do dododo dodo do lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lPeachy Here is "Stardew Valley OST - Winter (Nocturne of Ice)":

B-C-D-E-
BCDEB-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Mizuki

kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them.


Can you do Wa!Moon!Das!Cry?




0:56-0:58 that part during that song thanks.!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mizuki Here is "Wasteful Days of High School Girl OP (HD) - " WA! MOON! DASS! CRY! "":

EGEGCBCC
---zzzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Mizuki

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mizuki Here is "Wasteful Days of High School Girl OP (HD) - " WA! MOON! DASS! CRY! "":
> 
> EGEGCBCC
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Thanks!!


----------



## Soulcast

I created an account here purely because I found this thread. It's been v fun inputting and experimenting with the tunes people have requested, but I wanted to see if you could make this:






it could be the first little bit from 0:07 to 0:14, or anything recognizable from it really. it's a v pretty main theme, I'm just worried the key might be too gnarly to hammer into natural notes


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Soulcast Here is "Asura's Wrath - In your belief ( Vocal ) - English Sub":

GAB-B--C
BBG---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Soulcast

you're a wizard friend, thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## kiwikenobi

A little bump for town tunes on Turkey Day.


----------



## Awhhana

Hey! You do such a great job of these so I'm back haha. Could I be greedy and request 2? If not either or will do. I havent decided which one ill use yet  so the first one is Siberia by lights (0:46 - 0:52) 



 and the other one is My boots by lights (roughly 0:48 - 0:55 if it all fits) 



 i know these are old haha but winter is coming.thank you so muchh (●’◡’●)ﾉ


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Awhhana It's not greedy to request town tunes in this thread, it's what it's here for, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day, so you're well within the limit. 

And I don't know the relative age of the songs you requested, but I've had people who requested truly ancient songs from hundreds of years ago to be made into town tunes. It doesn't matter how old the music is, it can all be turned into town tunes as long as it has a melody that I can hear.

Here is "Lights - Siberia":

E-A-A-C-
D-ED--C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Lights - My Boots [Official Lyric Video]":

CCBBAAGG
FFEEDDCC

All notes on the top line are high. All notes on the bottom line are low.


----------



## absol

hi I'd like to request the melody at the beginning (or from 0:07 to 0:12) if that's possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@absol Here is "Durarara!! OST [Vol.1] He's Such a Coward that He Can Laugh #04":

C--BA---
EEGGE---

Low E, all other notes high.

Unfortunately, the part you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune, but I did my best. To be really accurate, the A needs to be a A sharp, but it's just not possible with all natural notes in a town tune. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song, or a different song entirely, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## Awhhana

kiwikenobi said:


> @Awhhana It's not greedy to request town tunes in this thread, it's what it's here for, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day, so you're well within the limit.
> 
> And I don't know the relative age of the songs you requested, but I've had people who requested truly ancient songs from hundreds of years ago to be made into town tunes. It doesn't matter how old the music is, it can all be turned into town tunes as long as it has a melody that I can hear.
> 
> Here is "Lights - Siberia":
> 
> E-A-A-C-
> D-ED--C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Lights - My Boots [Official Lyric Video]":
> 
> CCBBAAGG
> FFEEDDCC
> 
> All notes on the top line are high. All notes on the bottom line are low.



Ahhh thank you so muchh!! I didnt want to take up your time with so many requests. Wow! Thats so cool these songs are around 10 years old haha but they're still so good imo haha thank you bet they sound amazing!!


----------



## absol

kiwikenobi said:


> @absol Here is "Durarara!! OST [Vol.1] He's Such a Coward that He Can Laugh #04":
> 
> C--BA---
> EEGGE---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Unfortunately, the part you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune, but I did my best. To be really accurate, the A needs to be a A sharp, but it's just not possible with all natural notes in a town tune. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song, or a different song entirely, and I'll be happy to do that for you.



thank you so much, ahhh bummer but it still sounds great imo thanks!
so many people already requested so many cool things I think I'll just look through the thread to see your other works ^o^


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## just-kidding

the 'why are men great til they gotta be great' of Truth Hurts by lizzo.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@just-kidding Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and post your request again while following them, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Licorice

I have a request! Would you be able to turn this into a town tune? The section of 0:06 - 0:10 is what I’d want if possible. I’m trash at making town tunes so I understand if it’s not doable. 

Mayahem Temple:


Spoiler


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Licorice Here is "Mayahem Temple - Banjo-Tooie":

D---C---
D---C---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Or, if you meant that rhythmic vocal part, it's all one note, really. But it would be something like this:

CCCCC---
CCCCCCC-

Either high or low C for all of them.


----------



## daggereyes

hi can someone either do beabadoobees together or yoshimi Forest magdalene town tune?









 id prefer if it's the chorus please


----------



## Quackinnit

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune or island tune requests today?


Hi! I was wondering if you could turn ‘Hunnybee’ by Unknown Mortal orchestra into a island tune? Tysm (I’ve attached a link to the song, please can you do from 0:18 onwards as far as possible?)


----------



## daggereyes

daggereyes said:


> hi can someone either do beabadoobees together or yoshimi Forest magdalene town tune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id prefer if it's the chorus please


I should clarify I want a town tune around the time stamps 2:42-2:53 it isn't the chorus btw, but it's the part I want Instead for beabadoobee- together, for the other vid I want it from around the time 0:50-0:55 on yoshimi Forest magdalene, thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@daggereyes It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "beabadoobee - Together":

C----zzC
C-D---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Yoshimi, Forest, Magdalene":

FF-E-C-D
-EC---zz

All the low notes.

@Quackinnit Here is "Unknown Mortal Orchestra - Hunnybee":

B--BA--E
G-G---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## daggereyes

kiwikenobi said:


> @daggereyes It's just me making town tunes here.
> 
> Here is "beabadoobee - Together":
> 
> C----zzC
> C-D---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Yoshimi, Forest, Magdalene":
> 
> FF-E-C-D
> -EC---zz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @Quackinnit Here is "Unknown Mortal Orchestra - Hunnybee":
> 
> B--BA--E
> G-G---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


thank you so much but can I ask what the the Z's supposed to be?


----------



## Quackinnit

kiwikenobi said:


> @daggereyes It's just me making town tunes here.
> 
> Here is "beabadoobee - Together":
> 
> C----zzC
> C-D---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Yoshimi, Forest, Magdalene":
> 
> FF-E-C-D
> -EC---zz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @Quackinnit Here is "Unknown Mortal Orchestra - Hunnybee":
> 
> B--BA--E
> G-G---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Tysm!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@daggereyes Yes, as it says in my explanation of my notation in the first post of this thread, Z's represent rests, the sleeping frogs that make no sound.


----------



## Romaki

Could you do this song? The part from second 3 to 7? If it's too short just continue, but it'd be nice if the same tempo could be kept. Thanks in advance. ^__^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Romaki Here is "Foxes - Home (Official Video)":

E-F-G-A-
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Romaki

kiwikenobi said:


> @Romaki Here is "Foxes - Home (Official Video)":
> 
> E-F-G-A-
> C---zzzz
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



Thank you so much, this is perfect!


----------



## Eliedia

HI I was wondering if it was possible to do seconds 12-19 of eden by monkey majik


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I have a request, please. The song is called "I Like Life". It's from a musical - "Scrooge". Here's the link:






The part I'd like is from :55 to 1:01. Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Eliedia Here is "MONKEY MAJIK - Eden 【Lyric Video】":

C-BA---A
C-BA-G--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Valzed Here is "I Like Life Scrooge 1970  (HQ)":

DGA-DGA-
DGACDBA-

First three D's are low, last D and all other notes are high. I sort of abbreviated the faster part at the end to make it fit in a town tune with the right timing. To include all of the notes, that part would have to be a lot slower and not include the first part. Like this:

D-G-A-BC
DCB-A---

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Valzed

kiwikenobi said:


> @Eliedia Here is "MONKEY MAJIK - Eden 【Lyric Video】":
> 
> C-BA---A
> C-BA-G--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Valzed Here is "I Like Life Scrooge 1970  (HQ)":
> 
> DGA-DGA-
> DGACDBA-
> 
> First three D's are low, last D and all other notes are high. I sort of abbreviated the faster part at the end to make it fit in a town tune with the right timing. To include all of the notes, that part would have to be a lot slower and not include the first part. Like this:
> 
> D-G-A-BC
> DCB-A---
> 
> First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.


Thank you so much! I actually requested this for a friend whose not on the forum so I'll give them both versions. Thanks again!


----------



## SamLandSea

Hiiive been wanting my wedding song as my town tune but can find it anywhere. I was hoping you could help? 






00:13-00:32 or 1:42-1:52 which ever you'd feel would work best. Please help me and thank you if you do


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SamLandSea Here is "All About Us - He is We feat. Owl City (lyrics)":

EEDCD---
EEDCC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

DD-E-D-C
DDG-D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## avieators

hiiii i was looking for a town tune to use that i've never used before and i feel like this from abt 0:52 - 1:17, something in there could work w the way acnh does its tunes? if not thats ok, ik it's really finicky and i dont fully understand how it works  this i'm much more sure could work, 0:11- 0:13/0:54 - 1:03ish/1:36-1:42 sound like they might be simple enough? tysm i have the worst time trying to make town tunes


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rosefells Here is "【Official】Pokémon Special Music Video 「GOTCHA！」 | BUMP OF CHICKEN - Acacia":

G-FEFEC-
A-GECDE-

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "IN Stage 4 (powerful) Boss - Marisa Kirisame's Theme - Love-colored Master Spark":

EGA-EGA-
EGAGCBAG

Low E, all other notes high.

And:

E-A-B-C-
E---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.

Or:

EABCE---
EABCE---

Low E, all other notes high. 
I made the third one twice, one where it preserves the original timing of the song, and one where it repeats the musical phrase like in the original song, but sped up so it will fit in a town tune. So you can try it both ways and see which you prefer.


----------



## avieators

aaa oh gosh i didnt expect u to make tunes for all of those times! thank u so much!!!


----------



## Bushnellamy

kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any town/island tune requests? I'm always taking them.


 Hey there! I was wondering if you could make me an island tune of this song 



 Just any part you feel can work. Maybe like the first beats you here? Or the part where he sI gave “all of my life it’s been heartbreak weather” Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bushnellamy Here is "Niall Horan - Heartbreak Weather":

G-G---F-
FF-G---z

High G.


----------



## hernanderson

hello, @kiwikenobi. would love  any snippet you could create from this festive song:





thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hernanderson Here is "Sia - Candy Cane Lane":

EEE-EEEE
E-F-GE--

Low E, high G.


----------



## Leimatronic

Hi! Would you be able to make a town tune for me please? The song is Empty love scene by rise among rivals. 






Between this timeline 0:43 - 0:48. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Leimatronic Here is "Rise Among Rivals  - Empty Love Scene":

EGAA-GAA
-EE---zz

Low E, high G and A.


----------



## Leimatronic

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Romaki

Sorry to request so soon again, but could you turn the first five seconds of this into a tune? Really appreciate your service!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Romaki No need to apologize, everyone is allowed to request three tunes a day, every day, forever. 

Here is "Taylor Swift - willow (Official Lyric Video)":

E--C--BC
D--B--AB

Low E and D, high A, B, and C.


----------



## Raayzx

Hii could u do this one from 0:11 onwards?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Raayzx Here is "American Horror Story: Coven- La La La Melody + download link":

CzCzD-Cz
B-A-zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Corvusrene

Hi could you do 0:20 to 0:25 of this please?


----------



## Maple89

Can you please do it starting from 1:04-1:12? Thank you so much I was struggling until someone referred me to this thread.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Corvusrene Here is "A Faint Hope - Xenoblade Chronicles 2 OST [023]":

C--B--E-
-DEGAGAF

Low D and E, all other notes high. Unfortunately, it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The A really needs to be an A flat, but it's just not possible with all natural notes. This was as close as I could get. You can cut the tune short after the first G to avoid the incorrect A note, or you can use it as it is. Or I can try making you a different tune if you'd like, just let me know.

@Maple89 I've actually done "GFRIEND MAGO Lyrics (MAGO) (Color Coded Lyrics)" before in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

i’m gonna request these two!    0:41 - 0:50? if thats too long just the “let’s start we gon fly” part is okay!    0:53 - 0:57  i truly appreciate it and thank you so much :D!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please be sure to search this thread and the previous thread if there are any other town tunes that you'd like made. I've made so many, it's possible I've done it before. And if I haven't, I'll be happy to make new ones for you.


----------



## Maple89

kiwikenobi said:


> @Corvusrene Here is "A Faint Hope - Xenoblade Chronicles 2 OST [023]":
> 
> C--B--E-
> -DEGAGAF
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high. Unfortunately, it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The A really needs to be an A flat, but it's just not possible with all natural notes. This was as close as I could get. You can cut the tune short after the first G to avoid the incorrect A note, or you can use it as it is. Or I can try making you a different tune if you'd like, just let me know.
> 
> @Maple89 I've actually done "GFRIEND MAGO Lyrics (MAGO) (Color Coded Lyrics)" before in this post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> i’m gonna request these two!    0:41 - 0:50? if thats too long just the “let’s start we gon fly” part is okay!    0:53 - 0:57  i truly appreciate it and thank you so much :D!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be sure to search this thread and the previous thread if there are any other town tunes that you'd like made. I've made so many, it's possible I've done it before. And if I haven't, I'll be happy to make new ones for you.


Okay, thank you. Good to know.


----------



## Cookie Mom

This isn't exactly a request, but I wanted to post my town theme: "Home" by Casey Lee Williams (uppercase is high, lowercase is low)
AF-dd-cd
cd-ff--/

I had to sacrifice the high G that would've gone before the first note because AC can't do half-notes. I also chose to cut out a few more notes in between to make the theme more catchy, as trying to do all of the notes just didn't sound right.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cookie Mom I could try making a town tune of that song for you if you'd like. If you post a link to a video and tell me which seconds the part you want plays during, I could do that for you. I'm not familiar with the song, but I gave it a quick listen, and I couldn't recognize which part you made into your town tune. So I'm thinking either I found and listened to the wrong song (which is why I always ask people to post links) or I missed the specific part you used when I sort of quickly skipped through it listening to the different parts.


----------



## Corvusrene

kiwikenobi said:


> @Corvusrene Here is "A Faint Hope - Xenoblade Chronicles 2 OST [023]":
> 
> C--B--E-
> -DEGAGAF
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high. Unfortunately, it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The A really needs to be an A flat, but it's just not possible with all natural notes. This was as close as I could get. You can cut the tune short after the first G to avoid the incorrect A note, or you can use it as it is. Or I can try making you a different tune if you'd like, just let me know.


Don’t worry it sounds wonderful thank you.


----------



## SeleneVenusian

I saw someone has made a request of the yarichin ***** club touch you song, but can I ask you to do it again but this time from minute 0:00 for as long as u can hehe.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SeleneVenusian Here is "Yarichin ♡ ***** Club OP - Touch You [8D USE HEADPHONE]":

E-E-E-E-
E-DCCCDE

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## SeleneVenusian

kiwikenobi said:


> @SeleneVenusian Here is "Yarichin ♡ ***** Club OP - Touch You [8D USE HEADPHONE]":
> 
> E-E-E-E-
> E-DCCCDE
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Ayyy thanks m8! You're awesome!  Ahh~ now I got a lovely island tune heheh


----------



## Sloom

Heyy, I'm not entirely sure if this will fit into a town tune but might as well give it a shot haha.






Looking to do the chorus which is roughly 1:07 to 1:15. Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Sara?

I am not sure if anyone has asked this before and if they have am so sorry for asking again ! But is it possible to get a town melody out of this song? and if so could it be possible from minute 0:40 to 0:46 ? Thanks so much again 

*



*


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sloom Here is "Rhythm Heaven Fever - Dreams of Our Generation/Night Walk (PERFECT)":

E-AEE-D-
D-GDD-C-

High A and G, all other notes low.

@Sara? Here is "The Name Game w/ lyrics - Jessica Lange American Horror Story Asylum":

CCCCGCCG
CCCCGCCC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Jawie16

Hi! Could you please do this song:





the time stamp is 0:23-0:29. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jawie16 Here is "The Mandalorian - Ending Credits Theme":

EEE-EEE-
A-G---zz

Low E, high A and G.


----------



## Jawie16

T


kiwikenobi said:


> @Jawie16 Here is "The Mandalorian - Ending Credits Theme":
> 
> EEE-EEE-
> A-G---zz
> 
> Low E, high A and G.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## shadowpup

hey! I was wondering if you could do this song






the time stamp is 2:23 - 2:27

thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@shadowpup Ah, I love this song! Shadow's my favorite Sonic character.  
Here is "I Am (All of Me) - Shadow the Hedgehog [OST]":

E--E-E-E
-E-CD---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## shadowpup

kiwikenobi said:


> @shadowpup Ah, I love this song! Shadow's my favorite Sonic character.
> Here is "I Am (All of Me) - Shadow the Hedgehog [OST]":
> 
> E--E-E-E
> -E-CD---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jiny

hii! can i request these three songs:




from 0:53 to 1:00 ^^




from 0:39 onwards ^^




from 0:07 onwards ^^
thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@syub Here is "GOT7 'Love You Better' Lyrics (Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng)":

A-C-D-D-
DEC-C---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "EXO - Unfair (Korean ver.) (Color Coded Han|Rom|Eng Lyrics) | by Yankat":

GFEE-D--
GEGGE---

The first, third, and last G are high, the second G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Can You (Point Your Fingers and Do the Twist?)":

CD-E---z
zzG-E-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## jiny

kiwikenobi said:


> @syub Here is "GOT7 'Love You Better' Lyrics (Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng)":
> 
> A-C-D-D-
> DEC-C---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "EXO - Unfair (Korean ver.) (Color Coded Han|Rom|Eng Lyrics) | by Yankat":
> 
> GFEE-D--
> GEGGE---
> 
> The first, third, and last G are high, the second G and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Can You (Point Your Fingers and Do the Twist?)":
> 
> CD-E---z
> zzG-E-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


thank you so much!!


----------



## shadowpup

hey, i'm requesting another sonic song sorry lol






1:15 - 1:16

thank you so much, glad to hear you're a sonic fan!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@shadowpup Here is "Live & Learn ... Main Theme of ”Sonic Adventure 2”":

FF-G---z
zzzzzzzz

High G.


----------



## mythicalmatcha

Hello! I was wondering if you wouldn't mind doing "Shin Takarajima" by Sakanaction?





(specifically from about 1:04 to 1:10)

here's another version of the song, in case it makes it easier to hear the notes in that part:




(in this one it's from 0:46 to 0:51)

thank you!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mythicalmatcha Here is "Shin Takarajima":

GGGGBBBC
-GGGFE--

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## mythicalmatcha

kiwikenobi said:


> @mythicalmatcha Here is "Shin Takarajima":
> 
> GGGGBBBC
> -GGGFE--
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



thank you so much!! I was having a hard time trying to figure it out myself and oh, you've done a wonderful job!! this is perfect!! thank you again so so much!!!


----------



## echoestorm

Hi, may I request this Pandora hearts OST from 0:32 to 0:35 c:





And if possible this one too from 0:43 to 0:48 but slowed by 0.5 since the normal speed is too fast.





Thanks a lot !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@echoestorm Here is "Pandora hearts OST - Parting song":

AGF-A-D-
E-F---zz

G and the first A are high. Second A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Statice (Pandora Hearts fan composition)":

A--GE--C
D-E---zz

High G and A, all other notes low. You asked for five seconds of the song, but town tunes are only four seconds long at the most, plus you asked for it at half speed, which means each second lasts twice as long, so in the end, I could only fit two seconds of the song into the town tune. If this was not what you meant, or not what you were expecting, please let me know, and I'll be happy to try it a different way if you tell me what you would prefer.


----------



## echoestorm

kiwikenobi said:


> @echoestorm Here is "Pandora hearts OST - Parting song":
> 
> AGF-A-D-
> E-F---zz
> 
> G and the first A are high. Second A and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Statice (Pandora Hearts fan composition)":
> 
> A--GE--C
> D-E---zz
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low. You asked for five seconds of the song, but town tunes are only four seconds long at the most, plus you asked for it at half speed, which means each second lasts twice as long, so in the end, I could only fit two seconds of the song into the town tune. If this was not what you meant, or not what you were expecting, please let me know, and I'll be happy to try it a different way if you tell me what you would prefer.


thanks a lot ! and my bad for the second one, i didn't realized that slowing it down had this impact, i don't know much about music. would it be okay for you to try 0:47 to 0:49 instead and still half speed ?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@echoestorm Here is that part of "Statice (Pandora Hearts fan composition)":

ACBCC-AB
C-A-B-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Blubberedbaldy

Oh my gosh. I’ve been looking for Cowboy like me by Taylor Swift and I can’t find it. Any part of the song would be great! Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Blubberedbaldy Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and submit your request again while also providing a link to the song, etc. And I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Happy New Year, everyone! Looking forward to making more town tunes in the upcoming year.


----------



## Amyyrelli

Hi! 




 please
maybe 1:43 - 1:46
And 1:39 - 1:43


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Amyyrelli I've actually made town tunes of that song before in these posts:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

i’m gonna request these two!    0:41 - 0:50? if thats too long just the “let’s start we gon fly” part is okay!    0:53 - 0:57  i truly appreciate it and thank you so much :D!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				









						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@Raayzx Here is "American Horror Story: Coven- La La La Melody + download link":  CzCzD-Cz B-A-zzzz  All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If these tunes aren't what you wanted, please let me know, and I can make a new one for you.


----------



## Amyyrelli

kiwikenobi said:


> @Amyyrelli I've actually made town tunes of that song before in these posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> i’m gonna request these two!    0:41 - 0:50? if thats too long just the “let’s start we gon fly” part is okay!    0:53 - 0:57  i truly appreciate it and thank you so much :D!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> @Raayzx Here is "American Horror Story: Coven- La La La Melody + download link":  CzCzD-Cz B-A-zzzz  All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these tunes aren't what you wanted, please let me know, and I can make a new one for you.



Hi! I need the part between 1:43 - 1:46 this isn’t in the posts


----------



## Hoopgypsy

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).




can you please do this one for me.




:47 seconds in


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Amyyrelli Here is "Yarichin ☆ ***** Club Opening: Touch You ~ ENG SUB":

EDCB-C-D
-EEEEDC-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Hoopgypsy Here is"Bring Me The Horizon - "Can You Feel My Heart":

B-B-B-DCB
-B-B-DCB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## TaeJr

Could you make a tune to this song? 




1:11 to 1:13 please
Also idk if I posted this right but hopefully I did,, this is my first time on this website haha


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TaeJr You posted your request exactly right! Here is "Stray Kids "Back Door" M/V":

BABABAB-
D---B-B-

Low D, high A and B.


----------



## WooshSwoosh

Could you do the beginning of this song please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@WooshSwoosh Here is "Lemon Demon Sweet Bod":

AAAEGGG-
C-EC-CED

G and the last two A's are high. First A and all other notes are low.


----------



## tinymontana

could you please do bts' dionysus, either the intro or somewhere between 0:53 and 0:59?  thank you in advance!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tinymontana Here is "BTS - Dionysus [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":

G-GFG---
G-GFG---

High G. I could only the the part where the person is singing, not the parts in between where the other person is speaking/rapping. Let me know if you'd like me to make another tune to try to include it anyway, though it may not sound very recognizable, I'll do my best. Or I can do a different part of the song if you'd like, or another song altogether. I'm always happy to make town tunes, and anyone can request up to three every day.


----------



## tinymontana

kiwikenobi said:


> @tinymontana Here is "BTS - Dionysus [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":
> 
> G-GFG---
> G-GFG---
> 
> High G. I could only the the part where the person is singing, not the parts in between where the other person is speaking/rapping. Let me know if you'd like me to make another tune to try to include it anyway, though it may not sound very recognizable, I'll do my best. Or I can do a different part of the song if you'd like, or another song altogether. I'm always happy to make town tunes, and anyone can request up to three every day.



ahh thank you, i know theres a lot happening in the song, i've been trying myself.  maybe 0:43?  but i def appreciate the help!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tinymontana Here is that part of "BTS - Dionysus [Color Coded Lyrics/Han/Rom/Eng]":

EEEEEEEE
G--FE---

High G, low E.


----------



## emoprincess5683

hello! i'd really appreciate if you could do 2:33 - 2:37 of la jolla by wilbur soot, just the part where he sings "maybe one day i'll live in la jolla" thank you so much! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@emoprincess5683 Here is "La Jolla":

CCCC-CCD
CDC---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Bowserlab

Is there anyone that is good at making town tunes from parts of music from a video game? I themed my island off a specific area in a computer game and would love the town tune to be from a part of the music from their I’m  no good at doing town tunes would really appreciate some help here are two of the music pieces obviously the whole song can’t be used but just part of it would be so awesome


----------



## Foreignatonement

Hello! I am hoping you can create a town tune, specifically of the xylophone in the background! (0:17-0:26)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bowserlab It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Cataclysm Soundtrack - Gilneas (Worgen Starting Zone)":

A-B-C-F-
E---zzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "Curse of the Worgen - Music of Cataclysm":

D-C-B-C-
D-C-B-C-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Foreignatonement Here is "Taylor Swift - willow (Official Music Video)":

A--G--F-
EF-GE-C-

High G and A, low E and C.


----------



## RollingAntony

I just wanted to thank you for your wonderful work with the tunes. I have been using the "Calamari Inkantation" tune you made and it's wonderful.


----------



## kiwikenobi

RollingAntony said:


> I just wanted to thank you for your wonderful work with the tunes. I have been using the "Calamari Inkantation" tune you made and it's wonderful.


Thank you very much! I'm so glad that you're enjoying it! ^_^


----------



## Bowserlab

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bowserlab It's just me making town tunes here.
> 
> Here is "Cataclysm Soundtrack - Gilneas (Worgen Starting Zone)":
> 
> A-B-C-F-
> E---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Curse of the Worgen - Music of Cataclysm":
> 
> D-C-B-C-
> D-C-B-C-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> @Foreignatonement Here is "Taylor Swift - willow (Official Music Video)":
> 
> A--G--F-
> EF-GE-C-
> 
> High G and A, low E and C.


Tyvm for doing this u did a great job


----------



## WeirdNJ31

Hello there!  Could you please attempt the beginning of Peter Gabriel’s “Sledgehammer”?  The timing in the attached clip starts at about 0:32 and runs until about 0:37.  That first big horn riff.

Thank you so much!  Happy New Year too!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@WeirdNJ31 Here is "Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer (HD version)":

AGFD-CD-
--DFD---

High G and A, low C and D.


----------



## WeirdNJ31

Wow!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Turbo.Pingouin

Would be thankful if you could do this  



 from 0:11 to 0:15 ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Turbo.Pingouin Here is "ROOFTOP RUN : ACT2":

G---zDBG
---zGABC

Low D, all other notes high. That tune preserves the timing of the original song. To fit more of the musical phrase into it, you could use this:

G-DBG-GA
BCBAG---

Low D, all other notes high. More of the song fits, but it's less accurate to the original. So you can use whichever you prefer.


----------



## Turbo.Pingouin

Thank you ^^


----------



## Akion

1:22-1:26ish of this song, if you would so kindly please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Akion Here is "So Long, And Thanks For All The Fish from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy 2005":

C-G-E-D-
CD-EC---

G and the first C are high, all other C's and notes are low.


----------



## Clusterpuck

Hi there! I was hoping you’d be able to help me out with this one. No one else has done a CKY town/island tune yet, and I can’t quite seem to figure it out myself.

also I apparently posted this originally in the wrong spot and have no idea what I did, haha, so sorry about that! 






From 0:00-0:06 please and thank you in advance!


----------



## Flicky

This is so helpful! I did a search and found one of the tunes I was going to request on the older thread, but I couldn't see this one anywhere. Could I request an AC tune from 0:02-0:07 (or however long the tune allows) please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Clusterpuck Here is "96 Quite Bitter Beings":

EGB-E---
EGBCBGE-

Low E, all other notes high.

@Flicky Here is "Dragon Quest III - Town Night":

FEFDFEFD
FEFD-C--

C and the last D are high, first two D's and E are low.


----------



## Flicky

Thank you so much!


----------



## Shirayukihime

Hi!  I was wondering if Hong Kong Garden by Siouxsie and the Banshees, and Wuthering Heights by Kate Bush would be doable (the opening of each)





Wuthering Heights (0:00-0:08)





Hong Kong Garden (0:00-0:06)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Shirayukihime Here is "Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights - Official Music Video - Version 1":

DBADBADB
DBG---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Hong Kong Garden":

B-D-D-D-
ED-B---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## monsieurberry

Hello,

Was wondering if I could get Carmichael's Skylark transcribed. Specifically the first line: "Skylark, have you anything to say to me?"

I started the video where Anita O'Day begins to sing...but Roy Eldridge plays trumpet to the notes right at the beginning as well. I have no idea if that helps . I'm sure there's some sheet music somewhere but I'm totally illiterate.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@monsieurberry I can't really read sheet music very well myself; I make all these town tunes by ear. ^o^;>

Here is "Anita O'Day - Skylark":

E-E--D-G
FEDCB---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## monsieurberry

kiwikenobi said:


> @monsieurberry I can't really read sheet music very well myself; I make all these town tunes by ear. ^o^;>
> 
> Here is "Anita O'Day - Skylark":
> 
> E-E--D-G
> FEDCB---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.



That’s amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Kurinsono

Can I request the first 3 seconds of this? Thank you!


----------



## TheRealNickCannon

The time stamp is 2:23


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kurinsono I've actually done "The Less I Know The Better - Tame Impala Lyrics" before in this thread in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@xChives Here is "The Sounds - Hurt you":  C-C--FEF B-B-BFBE  All the low notes.  Here is "Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)":  eeBeCeBC ccGAbbFG  Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high. I couldn't accurately recreate the song because of the combinatino of sharp and flat notes in...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




In the future, please remember to search to see if I've already made a town tune of a song you want before requesting. There are instructions on how to search in the first post of this thread. If you want another town tune made, from a different part of that song or any other song, I'll be happy to do so, just let me know. 

@TheRealNickCannon Here is "Glitter":

B---C---
B---D---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## gracebleibtreu

Thank you for your time and sorry I hasn’t seen this thread at first
I was wondering if you could do from 1:05-1:15 or something along those lines of the chorus.




Thank you so very much


----------



## Kurinsono

@kiwikenobi sorry if I seem too stubborn haha, but that post requested a different part of the song. I asked for the first 3 seconds.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gracebleibtreu Here is "Topanga":

EDCC--A-
EEEDCC--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Kurinsono That's fine! Just wanted to make sure you saw the previous one in case it suited your needs. Here's that part of "The Less I Know The Better":

EDCADDD-
E-D---zz

D, C, A, and the first and last D are high, all other D's are low.


----------



## milktae

hi! I was wondering if u could do this song around the time stamp 0:51 - 1:00 or any of the chorus lol




tysm :]


----------



## kiwikenobi

@milktae Here is "Baekhyun - Candy (AUDIO)":

E-DCD-E-
--E-A-E-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## gracebleibtreu

kiwikenobi said:


> @gracebleibtreu Here is "Topanga":
> 
> EDCC--A-
> EEEDCC--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> @Kurinsono That's fine! Just wanted to make sure you saw the previous one in case it suited your needs. Here's that part of "The Less I Know The Better":
> 
> EDCADDD-
> E-D---zz
> 
> D, C, A, and the first and last D are high, all other D's are low.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Flicky

Back again! I don't think this song is on youtube, but could I request a clip of the chiptune played from 1:20 please?


__
		https://soundcloud.com/tapixt%2Fbattle-buddies


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Flicky Here is "Battle Buddies" by tapixt:

CDEF-A-C
-F-A---z

A and the second C are high, first C and all other notes are low.


----------



## Flicky

kiwikenobi said:


> @Flicky Here is "Battle Buddies" by tapixt:
> 
> CDEF-A-C
> -F-A---z
> 
> A and the second C are high, first C and all other notes are low.


Thank you so much, it's really appreciated!


----------



## Erk0693187

Could you do the intro of 2009 by mac miller please? The piano intro: 



.  Starts at .59 second mark. Thanks in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Erk0693187 Here is "Mac Miller - 2009 [Official Audio]":

E-E-G-G-
C-C-E---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Wolfmyth

@kiwikenobi

Hi there, I've recently restarted my island and can finally make an island tune! Do you think you can work out one of these songs please?





  (The piano bit in the beginning or the chorus)





 (any part)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Wolfmyth Here is "Casting Crowns - I Heard The Bells on Christmas Day Live":

ACECACEC
ACECACEC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Walking in the Air" from The Snowman:

EAAGGE--
EAAGGE--

Low E, high G and A.

If you'd like a different song from that short film, please let me know which specific part you would like, and I can make another tune for you.


----------



## Wolfmyth

@kiwikenobi 

Oh wow thank you so much! For The Snowman 15:25 to 15:43 would the music there be similar to what you already gave me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Wolfmyth That part of "Walking in the Air" is different from what I did before, it would be like this:

DFADDAFD
DFADDAFD

The two D's in the middle of each line are high, the D's on the ends of each line are low. And A is high.


----------



## jiny

hello!! can you do these songs please? ^__^




from 0:59 to 1:05 (just where he says drunk on you, not the bg vocal lolol)





from 0:39 to 0:46 





from 1:45 to 1:51

thank you so much!! : D


----------



## Wolfmyth

@kiwikenobi 

Thank you so much. You have an ear for music!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@syub Here is "[Color Coded Lyrics] JUS2 - Drunk On You (Han/Rom/Eng)":

G-A-B-GG
G-A-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Gimme":

G-FFEEDD
C-D-D---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "RED":

CCDCDE-C
-A---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## princessminmin

hi again  i want to request another song! if you could do the first 4 seconds of this song: 



from 0:00-0:04 !! please ^_^ thank you so much in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@princessminmin Here is "The Owl House - Extended credits/outro 5 minutes":

A-G-E-B-
EFG-E-C-

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## princessminmin

kiwikenobi said:


> @princessminmin Here is "The Owl House - Extended credits/outro 5 minutes":
> 
> A-G-E-B-
> EFG-E-C-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.


thank you!!


----------



## Bee745

Hey So I would like the tune of this 



 from 0:09 to 0:13 Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bee745 Here is "No Game No Life - Opening | This Game":

GBCC-BC-
GBCE-FD-

All the low notes.


----------



## oranje

Hello!  I was wondering if I can get a tune from "Leave Her Johnny" (from 0:04-0:08). 





Thank you very much!


----------



## clumsydancer

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


hi! i’m not sure if you’re still doing this, but if you are, i would love your help with a tune for my island!  the song i want to use is tough love- avicii ft. agnes, vargas & lagola (preferably the beginning part before the singing starts) 




if you can manage to turn this into a tune for me i would be so grateful!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@oranje Here is "| Leave her Johnny! | shanty | Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag | lyrics |":

D--DC-D-
E-G---zz

High G, all other notes low.

@clumsydancer Here is "Avicii - Tough Love ft. Agnes, Vargas & Lagola":

CBABCEDF
EDCBDCB-

All the low notes. This one was really tricky because it's so fast and jumps all over the place, so I hope I was able to make it sound right. I did the part that starts at 0:10. If this was not the part you meant, please let me know which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make another tune for you.


----------



## Bee745

Thanks!


----------



## Amorable

Would like the beginning of this song made pls and thank you! Starts at 10 secs


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Amorable Here is "Always With Me - Spirited Away (Piano)":

FGAFC--A
G-C-G-F-

All the high notes.


----------



## Amorable

would like this song made starting from 10 secs beginning of song. Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 22, 2021



Amorable said:


> would like this song made starting from 10 secs beginning of song. Thank you!


 Whoops sorry i posted twice! Thank you!!!


----------



## cosmoe

Hi there, could I please get 0:34-0:36 (approximately) of this song? Thank you! Really cool that you've kept up with this thread for so long btw


----------



## BobSpahgett

Hello. I was hoping you could help with this one? I searched and didn’t find it: 




I was hoping for the green notes from seconds 16 - 23? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cosmoe Here is "Dishonored 2 - Gold Dust Woman (No SFX - Full Song)":

EE--D-C-
B---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@BobSpahgett Here is "Erik Satie - Gymnopedie No.1 | EASY Piano Tutorial":

EGFEBABC
G---zzzz

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.


----------



## shinjiii

Hello!! Was wondering if ypu could do this one !



and start from 1:08 :]


----------



## cosmoe

kiwikenobi said:


> @cosmoe Here is "Dishonored 2 - Gold Dust Woman (No SFX - Full Song)":
> 
> EE--D-C-
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.



Great, thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@shinjiii Here is your request:

E-C-C-C-
G-C-E---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## shinjiii

kiwikenobi said:


> @shinjiii Here is your request:
> 
> E-C-C-C-
> G-C-E---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


thank you so much!!!!


----------



## xara

hi! i hope you’re doing well. i’d like to request this song if possible, please, starting at 2:25! i looked through this thread + your new leaf one and didn’t see this be requested anywhere so hopefully this is okay! :’^)


----------



## Pica

Hey, I was looking for Persona themes, and while the ones already here are amazing, I want one you haven't made yet; the final boss theme from Persona 3, "The Battle for Everyone's Souls" I would like the section from 1:42 to 1:47 if at all possible, cut down if needed. (change the amount of time the notes are held instead of cutting it down if possible) file with the song would be attached, if I could send mp3/m4a files. I guess I have to give you a mediafire link, becuase I don't trust Youtube to have the correct timestamps. This is the link.


----------



## pinkwasabi

Hello, I am looking for a clip from the Jem theme song:





ideally from the 34-40 second mark. But there may be too many notes in there. Honestly any hook from it would be truly outrageous!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xara Unfortunately the part of "Pierce The Veil - Bulls in the Bronx (OFFICIAL INSTRUMENTAL)" that you asked for cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in it. This is as close as I can get:

GEGEGEGE
FDFDFDFD

High G, all other notes low.

Or, I could slow it down so that it doesn't include the part with the problematic notes, like this:

G-E-G-E-
G-E-G-E-

High G, low E.

If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, just let me know.

@Pica Youtube has always had accurate time stamps from my experience, all you have to do is listen for the part you want, then type in the minute and seconds it plays during. I do not want to download any files, so please post a link to the song you want done on Youtube and check the seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.

@pinkwasabi Here is "Jem and the Holograms - Theme Song":

GABC-BBB
BCDE---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. Unfortunately, the song cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in it. This was as close as I could get. I could try a different part of the song if you'd like, just let me know.


----------



## Pica

kiwikenobi said:


> @Pica Youtube has always had accurate time stamps from my experience, all you have to do is listen for the part you want, then type in the minute and seconds it plays during. I do not want to download any files, so please post a link to the song you want done on Youtube and check the seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


okay then. I'd like the section of this song from 0:34 to 0:39, and this one from (it's literally the whole soundtrack so that's why this timestamp is so big) 1:50:00 to 1:50:06 (I edited the link to start at that point)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Pica Here is "Persona 3 Portable: After School":

E-F-G--C
---zA-G-

High A and G, low E and C.

Here is "Persona 3 (+ Fes & Portable) Soundtrack (2006, 2007, 2009) Battle for Everyone's Souls":

C--EFEDC
BCBDE---

The first and last E's are low, and the last D is low. The first D, second E, and all other notes are high.


----------



## NekoZ

i was wondering if you could do my time bu bo en pls 



preferably the part that starts at 0:33 that goes "o-ya-su-mi"

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021

if not thats ok too its nice of you too do this for people <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@NekoZ Here is "bo en - my time":

A---F---
E---A---

Low E, high A.

Unfortunately that part of the song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that makes it impossible to accurately recreate using all natural notes in a town tune, but this was as close as I could get. The first A really needs to be an A flat for it to be accurate, but it's just not possible in Animal Crossing. I could try another part of the song if you would like, or another song altogether, just let me know.


----------



## NekoZ

kiwikenobi said:


> @NekoZ Here is "bo en - my time":
> 
> A---F---
> E---A---
> 
> Low E, high A.
> 
> Unfortunately that part of the song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that makes it impossible to accurately recreate using all natural notes in a town tune, but this was as close as I could get. The first A really needs to be an A flat for it to be accurate, but it's just not possible in Animal Crossing. I could try another part of the song if you would like, or another song altogether, just let me know.



tysm, this is perfectly fine 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021

i appericate you doing this btw


----------



## Sportypuff

Can you make one from this song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sportypuff Here is "Candy Girl official video New Edition 1983":

GAB---zz
CBA---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## xara

kiwikenobi said:


> @xara Unfortunately the part of "Pierce The Veil - Bulls in the Bronx (OFFICIAL INSTRUMENTAL)" that you asked for cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in it. This is as close as I can get:
> 
> GEGEGEGE
> FDFDFDFD
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> Or, I could slow it down so that it doesn't include the part with the problematic notes, like this:
> 
> G-E-G-E-
> G-E-G-E-
> 
> High G, low E.
> 
> If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, just let me know.



that’s close enough for me! thank you so much.


----------



## Sportypuff

kiwikenobi said:


> @Sportypuff Here is "Candy Girl official video New Edition 1983":
> 
> GAB---zz
> CBA---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thanks


----------



## Mifu

The timestamp is 0:54-0:58 if you can please & thank you !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mifu  Here is "Wotaku ni Koi wa Muzukashii OP Full【AMV Lyrics】  〈 Fiction - Sumika 〉":

C-DE---z
C-D-E-G-

High G, all other notes low. That version preserves the original timing and key of the song. Here's one that includes more of the musical phrase, but isn't as accurate to the original song. Also I had to transpose it to include a sharp note, so all the notes will be different for this one:

FGA-FGAC
B-A-G-F-

All the high notes.


----------



## Amorable

Need this tune pls! Starting at 2:32


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Amorable Here is "Blxst - Chosen (feat. Ty Dolla $ign & Tyga) (Lyric Video)":

GA-GC-G-
CBAGE---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Amorable

kiwikenobi said:


> @Amorable Here is "Blxst - Chosen (feat. Ty Dolla $ign & Tyga) (Lyric Video)":
> 
> GA-GC-G-
> CBAGE---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.




Thank you again so much!


----------



## waddigator

I'd love to have the first few seconds of this:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@waddigator Here is "Kero Kero Bonito - It's Bugsnax!":

E--DC-A-
DDDED-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Vixie

could you do me loverman by Ricky Montgomery? from 0:45 to 0:50, I havent been able or find it at all


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Vixie Here is "Ricky Montgomery - Mr Loverman (Official Lyric Video)":

E-C-E-CD
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Just going to give this a little bump, in case anyone has any town tune requests.


----------



## jiny

hi! can i rq this song from 0:39-0:45 please? thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@syub Here is "GOT7 – 'I MEAN IT' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

CCDFGA--
AA-GAA-G

Low C and D, high G and A.

It made more sense to me to start the town tune at 0:37 instead of 0:39 in the song, so I did that for that town tune, but if you would really prefer it to start there, it would be more like this:

AA-GAA-G
CCDFGF-D

Low C and D, high G and A.


----------



## jiny

kiwikenobi said:


> @syub Here isGOT7 – 'I MEAN IT' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":
> 
> CCDFGA--
> AA-GAA-G
> 
> Low C and D, high G and A.
> 
> It made more sense to me to start the town tune at 0:37 instead of 0:39 in the song, so I did that for that town tune, but if you would really prefer it to start there, it would be more like this:
> 
> AA-GAA-G
> CCDFGF-D
> 
> Low C and D, high G and A.


thank you! i actually prefer the 0:37 start lol, ill use that one!


----------



## hawkfry

I was wondering if you could do this song. Just the part from 0:45 to 0:49? The ba ba ba da part haha. Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hawkfry Here is "Wish You Were Here":

ABC-E--C
-B-AB-A-
G-E-G---

Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into a town tune whlie preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## hawkfry

> @hawkfry Here is "Wish You Were Here":
> 
> ABC-E--C
> -B-AB-A-
> G-E-G---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into a town tune whlie preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more of the notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.



Omg thank you so much!  I took out the second sustained note for the E and added G at the end


----------



## The Yes Man

The first few seconds of this would be great!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@The Yes Man Here is "Persona 5 OST 107 - Our Beginning":

C-B-A---
F-G-A---

All the high notes.


----------



## aphos_light

hello! sorry if this seems like a weird one, it's my home state anthem, and I'm making my island themed around it. 




any part is fine! pick the one you find easier to make. 
thanks in advance!


----------



## Melissa1992

Hi! Could you please use the Chorus of this song and turn it into a island tune? Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@aphos_light Here is "HINO DO PIAUI":

DDG-GAB-
ACBAG---

Low D, all other notes high.

@Melissa1992 I'm not familiar with the song you requested, so I don't know which part is the chorus, so I had to guess. Here is "Taylor Swift - ivy (Official Lyric Video)":

D-D-DC-D
-DE-D-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

If this was not what you wanted, please post the seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.


----------



## Melissa1992

kiwikenobi said:


> @aphos_light Here is "HINO DO PIAUI":
> 
> DDG-GAB-
> ACBAG---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> @Melissa1992 I'm not familiar with the song you requested, so I don't know which part is the chorus, so I had to guess. Here is "Taylor Swift - ivy (Official Lyric Video)":
> 
> D-D-DC-D
> -DE-D-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> If this was not what you wanted, please post the seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.


 
Thank you! I can’t tell myself which part it sounds like but the chorus starts 34 seconds in. Is that what you chose?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Melissa1992 The part I made into a town tune was at 0:47. If you'd like me to do a different part, just let me know.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Hi, I was wondering if you could make a tune out of 1:04 to 1:07 (the line "'cause you're my dahlia"). 





Thanks!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Hi! Can you make a island tune based of the part from 0:24-0:27/0:28 of this song, please?






Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sharksheep

Hi can you make an island tune from 0:03-0:06 and 0:05-0:08





Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Klauser_Bateson Here is "DAHLIA":

DC-A-GAD
---zzzzz

Low D, all other notes high.

@Sweetley Here is "The Morons  - Morons From Outer Space":

ED-B-CBC
EDCB---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Sharksheep Here is "Joli Rouge | The Longest Johns Music Video (The Dreadnoughts Cover)":

E-CCD-B-
E-CCD-B-

Low D and E, high C and B.

And:

E-CCD-B-
C-B-C---

Low D and E, high C and B.


----------



## strawberrily

Could I please get this converted into an island tune? I tried it myself and it was,, abysmal. First ten seconds (0:00-0:10)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@strawberrily Here is "[SFM] Ballora's Song":

C-CCA-D-
C-C-A---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## LuciSelenyx

Can I get Rosalina's Storybook theme, please? 




 (0:00-0:12)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LuciSelenyx Here is "Rosalina's Storybook Theme Extended - Super Mario Galaxy":

GEDCBCG-
-DD---zz

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## megDot5

New here, but am not having any luck getting the chorus for this right myself.
From about :34 to about :46




When Legends Rise.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@megDot5 Here is "Godsmack - When Legends Rise (Official Audio)":

AC-CC-D-
AF-EF---

All the low notes.


----------



## Alicer

Hi there, can I get the very first part (as long as the game allows) from the song? (00:01 ~ ????) 
The song is Aimer - Hoshino Kieta Yoruni





Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Alicer Here is "Hoshino Kieta Yoruni":

EDEDAGAG
DCDCBCBC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## ghostboys

does anyone think they can do school life from devilman crybaby or if that isn’t possible miki’s theme from devilman ? just the first few seconds of whichever honestly


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ghostboys It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "School Life - Devilman Crybaby OST":

ADD---zz
GCC---zz

High A and G, low D and C.

Here is "Miki - Devilman Crybaby OST":

G--G--F-
E-F-G---

High G, low E.


----------



## Themoonson

Can you do universal universal collapse 



0:25 to 0:33


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Themoonson Here is "Terraria Calamity Mod Music - "UNIVERSAL COLLAPSE" - Theme of Devourer of Gods (Final Form)":

D--FE--A
A-GFEFCA

G and the first two A's are high. Last A and all other notes are low.


----------



## Londonico

Hi there,

Could you convert this from 0:00 to 0:07 please?






Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lullaboid

Hi  would it be possible to do this song from 0:00 to between 0:02 0:04? Not sure exactly what will fit. Thanks!

It's Gemini Scenic by Sound of Ceres.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Londonico Here is "The Cast of RuPaul's Drag Race UK, Series 2 - UK, Hun? (United Kingdolls Version) Lyric Video":

E-G-C---
F-A-C---

High G and A, low E and C.

@Lullaboid Here is "Sound of Ceres - Gemini Scenic (Demonstration) (Official Audio)":

ACDFDCAC
DFDCACDF

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## taenghoney

Hi! I’d like to request a part from the Little Einsteins theme song, specially the one that goes from 0:04 to 0:09. If it’s too long then any part of those time stamps would be great! Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@taenghoney Here is "Little Einsteins Theme Song":

EEEEFG-E
EAGFGE--

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## taenghoney

@kiwikenobi Thank you so much that is perfect!! <33


----------



## Stonette

Interspecies Reviewers?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stonette Is that a town tune request? If so, please read the rules in the first post of this thread and repost your request while following them, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Stonette

@kiwikenobi Sorry. Yes it's a request please. 






:29-:34. 

Not exactly what will fit though.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stonette Here is "[English Lyrics] Ishuzoku Reviewers OP - Let's go Paradise [Interspecies Reviewers]":

D--C--D-
D-CC---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Stonette

kiwikenobi said:


> @Stonette Here is "[English Lyrics] Ishuzoku Reviewers OP - Let's go Paradise [Interspecies Reviewers]":
> 
> D--C--D-
> D-CC---z
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you. ♡


----------



## SomnolentDoll

Hey I was wondering if you could do a tune based on after the storm, *specifically the part starting at 3:07* 



 thank you so much in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SomnolentDoll Here is "Kali Uchis - After The Storm ft. Tyler, The Creator, Bootsy Collins (Official Video)":

A-AA-GFG
G-GF-FFG

All the high notes. It's not completely accurate--the last three F's really need to be F sharps, but it's just not possible in a town tune. You can use just the top line if you prefer, and add a few sustain lines - on the second line instead, like this:

A-AA-GFG
---zzzzz

If you'd like me to try a different part of the song or a different song altogether, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## SomnolentDoll

Thank you so much!! How about the section at 0:30


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SomnolentDoll Here is that part of "Kali Uchis - After The Storm ft. Tyler, The Creator, Bootsy Collins (Official Video)":

BBBBB-A-
BBBBB-A-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## SomnolentDoll

Thank you so much both of these are perfect


----------



## Jorylb

Hi I was wondering if you could do the part starting at 1:00 please,  Thanks! 






	Post automatically merged: Feb 24, 2021

Hi I was also wondering if you would please do this one aswell from :00 to:05 Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jorylb Here is "Haunted":

BB-BB-GD
-DC-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "TRUMPET SEIJOH [Haikyuu!!]":

DC-A-G--
-FGACD--

Last C and D are low. First C and D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Jorylb

kiwikenobi said:


> @Jorylb Here is "Haunted":
> 
> BB-BB-GD
> -DC-B---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "TRUMPET SEIJOH [Haikyuu!!]":
> 
> DC-A-G--
> -FGACD--
> 
> Last C and D are low. First C and D and all other notes are high.


Thank you SO much


----------



## Felix Felicis

Hello! I've never stopped here for the simple reason I've never understood the letters you use as in French we have 'do' 'ré' 'mi' et caetera. But when I changed to English just in case I finally understood haha so here I am for my forever dream: a tune about the beautiful Xion theme I love for years! 






The part I like begins at the very first second! Till 08sec when the instrument changes if you can.

Thank you! I've never found this sound anywhere or I just cannot even recognize it, so it will wonderful if you succeed in making something!


----------



## Cocogoat

Hello! I hope I’m not too late on this one , I hope you can see this as well 


I’ve seen many persona requests here but I am specifically looking for these tunes, I hope you could help me


Persona 4 x 5 specialist 

The first 5 seconds 






Cafe LeBlanc Theme (Persona 5)

around 0:07-0:12





Thank you so much in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Her Majesty Hades Here is "KINGDOM HEARTS 358/2 Days [Xion's Theme] Kingdom Hearts HD I.5 ReMIX":

D-E-G-D-E-G-
D-E-G-D-E-D-
C-D-E-G---

High G, all other notes low. The part you asked for is too long to fit into a town tune while maintaining the slow pace of the original song, so I made it be three lines long. You can either use any two of those lines that you like, or you can remove the - sustain lines to make more notes fit into two lines, but this will make the song sound much faster, and not like the original song as much.

@Cocogoat Here is "Persona 4 - "specialist" in the style of Persona 5":

ACDE--ED
-DC---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And here is "Persona 5 Night Rain":

D-FD-FDF
D---zzzz

Low D.


----------



## Felix Felicis

This is perfect thank you so much!  
I love my island tune right now


----------



## Cocogoat

wow! thank you so much!!! I’m so happy! I love it !


----------



## Kiwitwist

Hi there! I was hoping you would be able to do the Higurashi Gou ending song from 1:03 to 1:08 please. Sorry if the audio is bad if you go to youtube it'll be fixed for some weird reason.
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kiwitwist Unfortunately, that part of "HIGURASHI GOU ENDING 2 FULL" contains six half-step notes in a row, and the most that a town tune can do is one, so even if I make an inaccurate version, it won't really sound much like the original song anymore. But here's my best shot at that part of the song with the limitations of town tunes:

C-GBG-GA
B-CAG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. 

I really don't think it sounds much like the original song at all anymore, but if this works for you, then please feel free to use it as it is. Otherwise, you can ask me to try a different part of the song, or another song altogether, and I'll be happy to try making more town tunes for you until you get one you're happy with.


----------



## Kiwitwist

I really appreciate you trying! I figured it might not work but it's worth a shot  I was trying to do it myself but I couldn't figure it out lol. I don't know if this song would be any better but it's I Believe What You Said by Asaka from 0:51 to 0:56 if possible of not it's totally fine lol I'll just have to find another tune to use. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kiwitwist Here is "Asaka - I believe what you said":

BB--BAB-
GG-DC-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Kiwitwist

Omg you are amazing!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## TerraSpark

Do you think you could do 0:00 - 0:06 from this song? I tried doing it and I couldn't get it to sound similar at all. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TerraSpark Here is "june - A Little Messed Up":

D--DF-D-
C-E-A-B-

High A, all other notes low.

Unfortunately, the original song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using a town tune (which is probably why you were having so much trouble making it sound right) so this was as close as I could get. I can try a different part of the song if you'd like, or another song altogether, just let me know.


----------



## TerraSpark

Thank you!


----------



## Deadgo

Hey, i want to make a request for a juice wrld song, called common sense (i love you) from 0.26 seconds to 0.31
Here is the link


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Deadgo Here is "Juice WRLD - Common Sense [NEW LEAK]":

GGGGD-DC
---zzzzz

High G, low D and C. You can copy the first line twice to have it include the entire part you asked for, but it will change the timing and make it sound a little different if you do.


----------



## giingeyy

Hello! I want my town tune to be the first couple of notes of "Lindel's Song" from The Ancient Magus Bride, but I am not musically inclined and I cannot find anyone doing this song online. Would you be able to help me with what notes to use? 

Link:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@giingeyy Here is "Mahoutsukai no Yome EP 11 & 12 Insert OST - "Lindel's flower song" (Orchestral Arrangement)":

C--BC---
B-A-G---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## PurpleLutari

Hi! I'm hoping you could make a town tune for me based on a song I like from a game,,
This is the song, it's called pomade uwu I was hoping from about 1:00 to 1:10 if you could fit it? ;w;


----------



## Froxladdd

Hi! I would like this song  



, at :20 to :25 please! If it is too much, you do not have to do it. Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PurpleLutari Here is "Obey Me: Pomade - Asmodeus (voice actor : Ayme Miura) English Lyrics":

EFG-EFG-
EFG-EFGA

High G and A, low E.

@Froxladdd Here is "Erika (Marching Song of the German Military)":

B-C-D---
E--DC---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Kirbyz

hey there kiwi! i was wondering if you could possibly do from 0:00-0:10 of this ending (another one of my fairy tail requests lmao) im not good with tunes so i highly doubt it’s all gonna fit, so just whatever you can fit from the start is perfectly fine with me! thank you so much for considering this and always helping us all out <3
also love your wilson pfp, i love dont starve together
fairy tail ending 5


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kirbyz Always happy when someone recognizes my avatar! ^_^
I'm sure you can guess who I main in DST. XD How about you?

Anyway, here is "[FULL] Fairy Tail ED 5 -『HOLY SHINE』- Original/English":

E--A--D-
C-B-E-B-

Last E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


----------



## Kirbyz

kiwikenobi said:


> @Kirbyz Always happy when someone recognizes my avatar! ^_^
> I'm sure you can guess who I main in DST. XD How about you?
> 
> Anyway, here is "[FULL] Fairy Tail ED 5 -『HOLY SHINE』- Original/English":
> 
> E--A--D-
> C-B-E-B-
> 
> Last E is low, first E and all other notes are high.


i main maxwell, i don’t know why but i really love him and his character haha! i love wilson too!

and thank you so much for making the town tune, im going to use it right away as im so excited! your services are always appreciated and we all love what you do, thank you for taking the time out of your day to help all of us with our town tunes


----------



## PurpleLutari

kiwikenobi said:


> EFG-EFG-
> EFG-EFGA
> 
> High G and A, low E.


It's perfect, thank you so much! ;u;


----------



## Coal

I really really really want the start (the guitar part) of this song as my island tune  thank u in advance!!!!





)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Coal Here is "Yours, Mine, Hours":

G-BGBGE-
GEGEC--

High G and B, low E and C.


----------



## LiliumHellswing

hello!!! if possible would i be able to get this song




1:20-1:25 please and thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LiliumHellswing Here is "Our Life":

GFG--CBA
GAE---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## LiliumHellswing

kiwikenobi said:


> @LiliumHellswing Here is "Our Life":
> 
> GFG--CBA
> GAE---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Coal

kiwikenobi said:


> @Coal Here is "Yours, Mine, Hours":
> 
> G-BGBGE-
> GEGEC--
> 
> High G and B, low E and C.


OH MY GOD THANK U SO MUCH I LOVE YOU


----------



## Deadgo

Hey again, i would like to submit another request for another juice wrld song. I would like this song for a tune from
0:27 to 0:33 please and thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Deadgo Here is "Juice WRLD - So What [NEW LEAK]":

CC-GAG-C
CCCAAA--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Noverlia

Hi there! I was wondering if you can do this theme from 0:00 - 0:10? please and thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Noverlia Here is "Ignihyde Dorm":

DADEFC-D
A-DF-AD-

Low D and E, all other notes high. This was a tricky song because of how it jumps all over the place, and I had to transpose it to a key that uses all natural notes, and it's kind of unconventionally melodic, and also it's a little fast, so I hope I was able to recreate it recognizably. Let me know if you'd like me to try it again a different way, or a different part of the same song, or another song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## Noverlia

kiwikenobi said:


> @Noverlia Here is "Ignihyde Dorm":
> 
> DADEFC-D
> A-DF-AD-
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high. This was a tricky song because of how it jumps all over the place, and I had to transpose it to a key that uses all natural notes, and it's kind of unconventionally melodic, and also it's a little fast, so I hope I was able to recreate it recognizably. Let me know if you'd like me to try it again a different way, or a different part of the same song, or another song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.



It's perfect thank you so much!


----------



## Peridots

Hi!! Could you do this from 0:00 - 0:04 and from 1:04 - 1:08? Thank you so much, you’re so kind to help people out like this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Peridots Here is "Foster The People - Worst Nites (Official Audio)":

AFG-F---
DCD-F---

High G and A, low C and D.

And:

D-C-AGDC
D-F---zz

Last C and the last two D's are low, first D, first C, A, and G are high.


----------



## Peridots

kiwikenobi said:


> @Peridots Here is "Foster The People - Worst Nites (Official Audio)":
> 
> AFG-F---
> DCD-F---
> 
> High G and A, low C and D.
> 
> And:
> 
> D-C-AGDC
> D-F---zz
> 
> Last C and the last two D's are low, first D, first C, A, and G are high.


Thank you so much!! These are perfect!


----------



## cherubee

Hi!! If possible, could you do 0:00 to 0:03 please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cherubee Here is "The Sims 2 - Main Theme (Neighbourhood) on piano":

EFGC--A-
B---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Tamoru

Hi! Could you do 0:57 to 1:00? I can't find it anywhere and myself im failing badly


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tamoru Here is "Jonathan Groff - Lost in the Woods (From "Frozen 2"/Lyric Video)":

EGFECD--
-zzzzzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Or, to draw it out more:

E-G-F-E-
C-D---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Max12345

Hello! Coul you do 01:38 to 1:46? I love this song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Here is "Re:Zero  styx helix ending 1 slow version (OST)":

DCAG-A-D
-CAG-A-D

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Max12345

kiwikenobi said:


> @Max12345 Here is "Re:Zero  styx helix ending 1 slow version (OST)":
> 
> DCAG-A-D
> -CAG-A-D
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


Thanks!!! Sounds perfect!!!


----------



## hoshi4k

hi! thanks so much for doing this i suck at town tunes T-T
i have two request either 



 1:23 to 1:23 or 



 1:06 to1:18 which every one is easier for you!

edit @kiwikenobi  see if it works now!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hoshi4k The first video you posted would not play for me. It gave me this error:






 Please check the link and post it again, and I'll be happy to give it a try.

Here is "[M/V] SEVENTEEN - (Oh My!)":

G-GGA-D-
C---zzzz

High G and A, low C and D.


----------



## kuromi_

hi there, can you create a town tune of this song? 




the seconds are 1:16 - 1:23. it's ok if you can only use 1 lyric/part. thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kuromi_ Here is "The Brilliant Green - Tsumetai Hana":

D---D-D-
G--G---z

Low D, high G.


----------



## Balverine

Hi! Could you try to do somewhere around 0:13-0:18 from "Serotonin" by girl in red? 0v0


----------



## ChineseWeebster

hi! can you please make the first 6 seconds (0:00-0:06) of this song into a tune? I've been trying for a while but just don't have the talent for this stuff lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zeppeli Here is "Serotonin (Clean Version) (Audio) - girl in red":

GGGE---z
GDDDC---

Second and third G are high, first and last G and all other notes are low.

@ChineseWeebster Here is "HD Midnight Sun - Aimer - RE: I AM":

DEF---zz
DEFAG---

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## Balverine

kiwikenobi said:


> @Zeppeli Here is "Serotonin (Clean Version) (Audio) - girl in red":
> 
> GGGE---z
> GDDDC---
> 
> Second and third G are high, first and last G and all other notes are low.



ahhh it's perfect, thank you!! <3


----------



## ChineseWeebster

kiwikenobi said:


> @Zeppeli Here is "Serotonin (Clean Version) (Audio) - girl in red":
> 
> GGGE---z
> GDDDC---
> 
> Second and third G are high, first and last G and all other notes are low.
> 
> @ChineseWeebster Here is "HD Midnight Sun - Aimer - RE: I AM":
> 
> DEF---zz
> DEFAG---
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.


thank you so much! it sounds exactly what I hoped it would.


----------



## theonemakerguy

kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them.



I would like the beat drop from M.I.L.F. from Friday Night Funkin


----------



## KittyKatHeart

I have a request can you the song of trust from Rune Factory Frontier please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@theonemakerguy Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and submit your request again while also providing a link to the song, etc. And I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.

@KittyKatHeart Here is "Rune Factory Frontier Grimore Song":

DEDEAEDE
DEAEDEDE

High A, low E and D.


----------



## KittyKatHeart

kiwikenobi said:


> @theonemakerguy Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and submit your request again while also providing a link to the song, etc. And I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.
> 
> @KittyKatHeart Here is "Rune Factory Frontier Grimore Song":
> 
> DEDEAEDE
> DEAEDEDE
> 
> High A, low E and D.


Thank you soo much


----------



## Medrawt

Didn't found it with the search tools so here it is, the Kaamelott opening theme.




Thank you for your amazing work!


----------



## Scarlett Ink

Hello, I was wondering if you could do "Good Riddance" from the game Hades. If you could do it from 0:00 to 0:10 (or shorter just depending on the limit the tune maker has) I would really appreciate it cause I suck at making tunes. Here's the link for the video.


----------



## Lazi

Could not find with searching and couldn't figure out how to do it myself, I'd appreciate if someone could help me make the leitmotif of Little nightmares 1&2 (Aka six's theme part 2's first notes). here's the video, thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Medrawt Here is "Générique Kaamelott":

F-F-FG--
F-F-FE--

High G, low E.

@Scarlett Ink Here is "Hades - Good Riddance (Eurydice Solo feat. Ashley Barrett)":

B-A---zz
C-B-G-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Lazi Here is "Little Nightmares OST "Six's Theme Part 2"":

F-E-D---
F-E-D---

All the low notes.


----------



## Scarlett Ink

kiwikenobi said:


> @Medrawt Here is "Générique Kaamelott":
> 
> F-F-FG--
> F-F-FE--
> 
> High G, low E.
> 
> @Scarlett Ink Here is "Hades - Good Riddance (Eurydice Solo feat. Ashley Barrett)":
> 
> B-A---zz
> C-B-G-A-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> @Lazi Here is "Little Nightmares OST "Six's Theme Part 2"":
> 
> F-E-D---
> F-E-D---
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you sososoooo much! This will really help me with my Hades themed island <3


----------



## Medrawt

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alicer

Hi there again, could you make this as well, just the first few seconds as long as the game allows.




Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Alicer Here is "Hoshi no Kieta Yoru ni/Aimer [Music Box]":

CDFE-D-C
-G-F-E--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## jiny

hello! can you do this song please!! 




from 0:40 to however long it can go to! 
thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@syub Here is "WEEEKLY - 'AFTER SCHOOL' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

D-E-FEFE
FED-B---

All the low notes.


----------



## jiny

kiwikenobi said:


> @syub Here is "WEEEKLY - 'AFTER SCHOOL' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":
> 
> D-E-FEFE
> FED-B---
> 
> All the low notes.


thank you so much!


----------



## Bluebellie

Hi can you make me an island tune of these two separate times of the song? I’m not sure which part I like best:

YouTube: 




Kk dirge. 

0:10-0:14
0:24-0:30



Also this: kk bazaar





53:32-53:37


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bluebellie The two parts of "K.K. Dirge" that you asked for are melodically identical, so the tune for both of them will be exactly the same. And also unfortunately, they contain too many half-step notes in a row and cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:


E---D-F-
E---A---

High A, all other notes low. To be really accurate, the D would need to be a D sharp, but it's just not possible in a town tune.

Here is "K.K. Bazaar":

F-E-E-C-
B---zzzz

All the low notes. I couldn't include any more of the song because the next notes contain half-step notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. Here is a version that includes the inaccurate notes if you'd like to use that instead:

FEECB-AB
GAB---zz

All the low notes. The A really needs to be an A sharp, but it's not possible.

Please let me know if you'd like me to try any other songs that may be able to be adapted more accurately, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## llamadrama

Hi there I was wondering if you could help me put the first 3-4 seconds on this song into a town tune thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@llamadrama Here is "● Love Catastrophe ● Xiao Shi (Chi/Pinyin/Eng)":

D-F-C---
D-F-C---

All the low notes.


----------



## llamadrama

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kenny-chan

Hello, I would like to request this song! 




0:55 to however long you can make it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kenny-chan Here is "JUJUTSU KAISEN - Ending | Lost in Paradise feat. AKLO":

E-G-ACAG
-E---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## kenny-chan

Thank you so much!


----------



## Max12345

Hi, Could you do this (from 1:25 to 1:32)?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Here is "Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days OST - Vector to the Heavens":

C-G-F-D-
C-G-F-D-

All the high notes.


----------



## Drewskie

This song! From 0:03 to 0:09? Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Drewskie Here is "VFD · Thomas Newman":

E-EDEDC-
--EAB---

Last E is low, all other E's and notes are high.


----------



## twilightbabe

kiwikenobi said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Looking forward to making more town tunes in the upcoming year.


Hey I was wondering if you could make 



that song specifically any part between 3:18 - 3:35 into a tune for me please


----------



## TomNookBrokeMyKneecaps

Remember When - Alan Jackson - Instrumental by Mark Stokes - YouTube
Hi can you do the first 5-10 seconds of remember when please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@twilightbabe Here is "I Won't Hold You Back":

E--FD---
E--FD---

All the low notes.

@TomNookBrokeMyKneecaps Here is "Remember When - Alan Jackson - Instrumental by Mark Stokes":

C-C-BC--
-zC-BC--

First C is low, all other C's and B are high.


----------



## clownpapa

I cant get a link (youtube is disabled for me atm) but if you look up "penguins of madagascar OST chrysocome" it will pop up right away. just looking to get the little tune at 0:23-0:29
and maybe an alternate version on 0:40-0:46 ??
Its soooo good ;v;


----------



## Max12345

kiwikenobi said:


> @Max12345 Here is "Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days OST - Vector to the Heavens":
> 
> C-G-F-D-
> C-G-F-D-
> 
> All the high notes.


Thanks!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@clownpapa If you mean this song:






then, unfortunately, the parts of "The Penguins of Madagascar OST: 13 Chrysocome" that you asked for are in a key that is impossible to accurately recreate as a town tune. Unusually, it's not because of the notes themselves, but the range. It uses all natural notes, but requires both a high and a low F, and there is only one F in town tunes. It also cannot be played in another key with all natural notes.

This is as close as I could get:

EFAA---z
zzzzzzzz

E and the second A are low. First A is high. To be really accurate, the A would need to be an A sharp, but that's not possible in a town tune.


----------



## gxiaohui

Hi this is from a show, once a upon a time. It's a based on fairy tales and one season is about Peter pan. This is a soundtrack piece from the season.
I marked two places since they are similar (or the same) and not sure if one would be easier.  If you need to shorten it, no worries but something similar, elegant but eerie is the vibe I'm going for. Thank you so much!  ~ From a musically deaf person. ^^





  .48 -.55 sec
  1.10 - 1. 17.5


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gxiaohui Unfortunately, "Peter Pan – Mark Isham (Once Upon a Time Season 3 Soundtrack)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

ECBF--EC
BA--zzzz

All the low notes. But it's not quite accurate to the original song.

If you want something elegant but eerie, I recommend the Don't Starve Together main theme, which is able to be accurately recreated as a town tune thusly:

E--B--EB
CB--zzzz

Low E, high B and C.

This is the original song:






If you'd like me to try something else, feel free to let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## Sophie23

Can you do me this song 0:01 to 0:09  please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MayorSophie23 I've done a couple different versions of "Mark Kealiʻi Hoʻomalu - He Mele No Lilo [Lilo & Stitch Soundtrack]" before here:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Here is "12 Stones - It Was You (lyrics)":  CDE-D--- -CE-D-C-  All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you want to work in the last two notes of that musical phrase, but with inaccurate timing, it's a high G followed by a low E, and all the other notes are low, too. You'll have to...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




And here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Can you do the Powerpuff girls theme song when bubbles appear.  Around the 30 second mark:



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If neither of these tunes is what you wanted, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make you another one.


----------



## twilightbabe

kiwikenobi said:


> @twilightbabe Here is "I Won't Hold You Back":
> 
> E--FD---
> E--FD---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @TomNookBrokeMyKneecaps Here is "Remember When - Alan Jackson - Instrumental by Mark Stokes":
> 
> C-C-BC--
> -zC-BC--
> 
> First C is low, all other C's and B are high.


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them.


----------



## Majo1206

Hi! I could you please make me a tune for Merry Go Round of Life from Howl’s Moving Castle? 
seconds 00:11 - 00:24


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Majo1206 I've done the Howl's Moving Castle theme ("Merry Go Round of Life") before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

If you could try to do a tune to Floria by Tomohisa Sako, I would be so grateful! If the linked spot isn't do-able, any portion of the song works for me. :blush: https://youtu.be/UJzNob2vUHM?t=65



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




And again in a different key here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If neither of these is what you want, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make a new tune for you.


----------



## Majo1206

kiwikenobi said:


> @Majo1206 I've done the Howl's Moving Castle theme ("Merry Go Round of Life") before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> If you could try to do a tune to Floria by Tomohisa Sako, I would be so grateful! If the linked spot isn't do-able, any portion of the song works for me. :blush: https://youtu.be/UJzNob2vUHM?t=65
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again in a different key here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me with the notes from this video. I need the chords from the 12 second mark to the 17 second mark. I've been trying to figure this out on my own all morning and no site has been giving a clear answer.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If neither of these is what you want, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make a new tune for you.


Thank you!! <3


----------



## AlyssTheWitch

I'd like to ask for help turning "Ordis, the Azure Port Town" into a town tune. I would like the prominent piano part that starts about 20 seconds in if it's possible. If that isn't a good part then any part that would be possible would be good.
I also have a piano sheet music version of the song if that would help make it easier.

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AlyssTheWitch I actually can't read music very well; I make these tunes by ear. ^o^;>

Here is "Sen no Kiseki III OST (Second Volume) - Ordis, the Azure Port Town":

C-G-A-D-
-GEFE---

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## AlyssTheWitch

It sounds so beautiful! I can't thank you enough. I think it's really amazing you can do this by ear.


----------



## Max12345

Hello, could do you make this song (min 0:20 to 0:30)?






And this (1:10 to 1:19)?:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Here is "24-The Decisive Battle-FFVI OST":

eABCBAec
b-ca-cbc

Uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.

Unfortunately the part of "Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel [HQ]" you requested has three half-step note in a row, and the most a town tune can do using all natural notes is two, so I cannot make an accurate version of it. The closest I can get is this:

B-B-BAB-
BBC-BBC-

All the high notes. 

Or I can just slow it down a lot to avoid using the problematic note, like this:

C---C---
C-B-CC--

All the high notes.

If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## Max12345

kiwikenobi said:


> @Max12345 Here is "24-The Decisive Battle-FFVI OST":
> 
> eABCBAec
> b-ca-cbc
> 
> Uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.
> 
> Unfortunately the part of "Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel [HQ]" you requested has three half-step note in a row, and the most a town tune can do using all natural notes is two, so I cannot make an accurate version of it. The closest I can get is this:
> 
> B-B-BAB-
> BBC-BBC-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> Or I can just slow it down a lot to avoid using the problematic note, like this:
> 
> C---C---
> C-B-CC--
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


Ok, thank you very much! Don't worry about one widged song, sounds nice!!!

I like too this (1:14 to 1:23):





And if you can this (min 4;40 to 4:52):


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Here is "Kingdom Hearts Dearly Beloved (Original Version)":

C-G-F-D-
C-G-F-D-

All the high notes.

Here is "FFI-XV Medley - Prelude Themes":

CDEGACDE
DCAGEDCA

All notes before the first G and after the second G are low. All notes between the G's are high. 
I can explain it differently if that doesn't work for you.

I had to sort of abbreviate the song because the range of the original is more than the whole range of a town tune, but I think it still sort of sounds like it.


----------



## Max12345

Ok, thank you!! I try it tomorrow


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> @MayorSophie23 I've done a couple different versions of "Mark Kealiʻi Hoʻomalu - He Mele No Lilo [Lilo & Stitch Soundtrack]" before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "12 Stones - It Was You (lyrics)":  CDE-D--- -CE-D-C-  All the high notes or all the low notes will work. If you want to work in the last two notes of that musical phrase, but with inaccurate timing, it's a high G followed by a low E, and all the other notes are low, too. You'll have to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Can you do the Powerpuff girls theme song when bubbles appear.  Around the 30 second mark:
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If neither of these tunes is what you wanted, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make you another one.


I’m using one of these~ it’s perfect thank you


----------



## Max12345

Can do you make this (0:00 to 0:04)?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Here is "Final Fantasy VII - Victory Fanfare [HQ]":

AAAA--F-
-G--A-GA

All the high notes.


----------



## Max12345

kiwikenobi said:


> @Max12345 Here is "Final Fantasy VII - Victory Fanfare [HQ]":
> 
> AAAA--F-
> -G--A-GA
> 
> All the high notes.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Max12345

Max12345 said:


> Hello, could do you make this song (min 0:20 to 0:30)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this (1:10 to 1:19)?:


In one windged Could do you make the part where say "sephiroth" (would be 1:15 to 1:20)?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Here is that part of "Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel [HQ]":

FFD---zz
zzzzzzzz

Low D.


----------



## Max12345

kiwikenobi said:


> @Max12345 Here is that part of "Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel [HQ]":
> 
> FFD---zz
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> Low D.


What is z?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Max12345 Z's are rests. If it's unclear, there's an image in the first post of this thread explaining my notation.


----------



## Max12345

kiwikenobi said:


> @Max12345 Z's are rests. If it's unclear, there's an image in the first post of this thread explaining my notation.


Okey, thank you for the song!


----------



## DrSkittle

Hi. I'm was wanting to see if you could do this song. 



 (0:00 - 0:04)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DrSkittle Here is "Super Mario Bros. - Starman Theme":

C-C-C-FC
-C-FCFC-

High C.


----------



## DrSkittle

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chrys_Marie

Hello! I hope you are still taking requests. I am having such a hard time trying to create my tune to a cyberpunk tune. I will post the link below. The melody I would love to capture is between 57 seconds and 1:04. If your able to help me figure this out that would be amazing!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Chrys_Marie Here is "Cyberpunk 2077 OST - Main Theme":

CBGBGEB-
CBGBGEB-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Nyanchan

Hello. Could you help me make a town tune of this song?






Either the first line of the song, or the first line of the chorus, or the last part from "i wanna feel the breeze" onward.

Thanks so much if you do!


----------



## warrior_kitty

i think i can i will try later

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021



Nyanchan said:


> Hello. Could you help me make a town tune of this song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either the first line of the song, or the first line of the chorus, or the last part from "i wanna feel the breeze" onward.
> 
> Thanks so much if you do!


i think i can i duno


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cherry.Blossoms The requests in this thread are for me, so I'll make that tune. But if you have a request for me, I'll be happy to make a tune for you, too. 

@Nyanchan Here is "Tide Lines - Far Side of the World  [Official Video]":

CDEFG-GG
F-E-D---

High G, all other notes low.

I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus, so I made my best guess. If it's not the part you meant, please post again making note of the seconds of the video that the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make another one for you.


----------



## warrior_kitty

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cherry.Blossoms The requests in this thread are for me, so I'll make that tune. But if you have a request for me, I'll be happy to make a tune for you, too.
> 
> @Nyanchan Here is "Tide Lines - Far Side of the World  [Official Video]":
> 
> CDEFG-GG
> F-E-D---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus, so I made my best guess. If it's not the part you meant, please post again making note of the seconds of the video that the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make another one for you.


good i make town tunes somtimes too but i really wna this here is the link for it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cherry.Blossoms Here is "Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Video)":

F--G--C-
G--A---z

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## warrior_kitty

ok thanks i have1 more affte this more i am gona try and see what i think thatksok i got it call me a baby ut i want let it go for no reson i am gona se what i like better


----------



## Nyanchan

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cherry.Blossoms The requests in this thread are for me, so I'll make that tune. But if you have a request for me, I'll be happy to make a tune for you, too.
> 
> @Nyanchan Here is "Tide Lines - Far Side of the World  [Official Video]":
> 
> CDEFG-GG
> F-E-D---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus, so I made my best guess. If it's not the part you meant, please post again making note of the seconds of the video that the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make another one for you.


The start of the chorus is the line "I wanna dance with a highland girl." thank you so much! i'll give it a try.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> ok thanks i have1 more affte this more i am gona try and see what i think thatksok i got it call me a baby ut i want let it go for no reson i am gona se what i like better



Sorry, but I don't understand what you're trying to say. If you're making another town tune request, please post again while typing a bit more carefully so that I can understand what it is that you want.


----------



## bcmii

Hi!


kiwikenobi said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand what you're trying to say. If you're making another town tune request, please post again while typing a bit more carefully so that I can understand what it is that you want.


Here’s what I think they’re (Cherry.Blossoms) is trying to say: “Ok thanks. I have one more (request) after this one. I am going to try it out and see what I think. Call me a baby, but I want Let It Go. I’ll try it out and see what I like better.”

At least that’s how I interpreted it

Anyways, could you please do this song, starting with the vocal part that begins at 0:25? Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@bcmii Ah, that might be it! I thought it might have had something to do with another song I hadn't heard of called "Call Me, Baby," or something, but I genuinely wasn't sure. ^o^;>
Either way, I'll wait for them to respond, just to make sure I'm interpreting it correctly. Thank you. 

Anyway, here is "Nijiko":

A-F--AFE
EFC---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## DrSkittle

I know this is a bit of a longer tune but I was wondering if you could do K.K. Stroll? If not I'm perfectly fine with that.





 (0:08 - 0:15)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DrSkittle Here is "K.K. Stroll (Aircheck) - Animal Crossing: New Horizons":

BABC-BAB
-G-GAG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Donii

Thank you for your time!! Do you know if you can do the beginning until :05 if possible? Its going to be my town theme!

OMORI OST - 005 By Your Side. - YouTube


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Donii Here is "OMORI OST - 005 By Your Side.":

CBG-E-G-
--E-G---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Donii

Oh my gosh thank you!! I hope its alright if I can request just one more because it will be my last one:

OMORI OST - 076 Sweet Paralysis - YouTube 

Can you recreate the notes at :23 into the song? Once again, thank you so much I truly appreciate this!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Donii Anyone can make three requests a day, every day. 

Here is "OMORI OST - 076 Sweet Paralysis":

BCAGBCAG
BCAGBCGG

Low B and C, high A and G.


----------



## Donii

Oh wow, thank you again!! I will be back once more when I can, thank you!


----------



## LilliePlays

Hi! I hope you're still making these! I would love for my island tune to be the "Lion's Pride Inn" song from the taverns in World of Warcraft, but can't find it anywhere, hopefully I can get some help here! Here's the link: 



 Would love the first part of the song, if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LilliePlays Here is "Lion's Pride (Tavern / Inn Theme - World of Warcraft) cover on Tin Whistle D + tabs tutorial":

D-A-AGA-
--ABC-D-
C-BAG---

First D is low, last D and all other notes are high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the two lines of a town tune, so I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, however, this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## LilliePlays

Omg, there it is!! Thank you so much! It sounds amazing! And thank you for the fastest response ever


----------



## The Pennifer

Hi hi 
I’m sorry if I missed it already but could you do Carly Simon  You’re So Vain?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@The Pennifer Please post a Youtube link to the song you would like me to turn into a town tune so that I can hear it, and please specify which seconds of the video the part you would like me to do plays during if you have a preference, and I would be happy to make a tune for you.


----------



## The Pennifer

Hi there I hope I can do this right 




It’s the beat of the chorus: you’re so vain, you probably think this song is about you


	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2021

Would that be 0.50 ?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2021

Sorry ... I’m not even close to being musical


----------



## kiwikenobi

@The Pennifer I think the part you want starts at 0:53. The beat refers to the rhythm that you would clap along with, so I'm going to assume you meant the melody, the part that's being sung.

Here is "Carly Simon - You're So Vain":

G--A-G--
-zzzzGAC
CACACA-G

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

The musical phrase was too long to fit into the two lines of a town tune, so I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - and rests (z's) to make more notes fit into two lines, however, this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## The Pennifer

Thank you SOOO much!  I think I can make this work!
You’re amazing


----------



## Aeri

Hi! I was wondering if you could help me make a tune from this? Just the first 8 seconds if possible? Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Aeri Here is "Rune Factory 4 Kaze no Traveler Full Version (by Joe Rinoie & Mizuno Saaya)":

G-D-CC--
G-D-CC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. This version preserves the original timing of the song.

If you want a version that includes all eight seconds of the musical phrase you asked for, I'll have to make it all faster so it doesn't sound as much like the original song, but it will include more of the notes.

GDCCGDCC
GDCCGE--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Aeri

Thank you!


----------



## Notbyjjp

Could you do this song starting at :55 right when the vocals start


----------



## JessiCrossing

Could you do 0:48 to 0:50, the first line of the chorus


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Notbyjjp I didn't hear any vocals at 0:55 in "DPR IAN - No Blueberries (ft. DPR LIVE, CL) OFFICIAL M/V" so I did a tune starting at 1:53 instead:

BCD-C-BB
BCB-A-A-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. If this was not the part you meant, please check the song and tell me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another one.

@JessiCrossing Here is "Jujutsu Kaisen - Opening Full『Kaikai Kitan』by Eve":

CCCCB-C-
CCCCB-C-

The first three C's on each line are low. The last two C's on each line, and B, are high.


----------



## JessiCrossing

Thank you so much!!


----------



## notoriousmeep

I searched through previous requests and didn’t see this particular song from KK from Outer space. This one seems a lot simpler but I can’t seem to figure it out 
Starting at 25 seconds and as long as it can go


----------



## kiwikenobi

@notoriousmeep Here is "Killer Klowns Animated Tab":

EEBE-CG-
DDADAEB-

Low C, D, and E. High G. The first B and A are high, the last B and A are low. This was actually a pretty tricky song. I had to leave off the last note of the musical phrase because to be accurate to the original song, it would have to be an F sharp, which just isn't possible in a town tune.


----------



## notoriousmeep

kiwikenobi said:


> @notoriousmeep Here is "Killer Klowns Animated Tab":
> 
> EEBE-CG-
> DDADAEB-
> 
> Low C, D, and E. High G. The first B and A are high, the last B and A are low. This was actually a pretty tricky song. I had to leave off the last note of the musical phrase because to be accurate to the original song, it would have to be an F sharp, which just isn't possible in a town tune.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Is there anyway you can make a tune based on this song?






I prefer the beginning part of the chorus or even the Breaking Dawn part...or anything you can do.

Thanks.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukuri_Yukimura Here is "Noblesse Opening Fulll - Jae Joong『BREAKING DAWN』Produced by HYDE":

CGGGGGGE
CGGEG---

High G, low C and E.

I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus or what the "Breaking Dawn" part might be. If the part I chose doesn't sound like what you wanted, please post again telling me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, an I"ll be happy to make you another tune.


----------



## Lildevill

Hi kiwikenobi!! Thank you for your awesome work. Would you be able to make you spin me round by Dead or Alive? The chorus part that starts at 1:01


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lildevill Here is "Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Official Video)":

E-E-E-G-
G-DDA-G-

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## LightMoonYin

I just want to say thank you for your work! If you could, would you maybe get between 0:59-1:06?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LightMoonYin Here is "Liar Dance ♡ English Cover【rachie】ライアーダンス":

A-B-C-F-
EFEFE---

All the low notes.


----------



## Lildevill

kiwikenobi said:


> @Lildevill Here is "Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Official Video)":
> 
> E-E-E-G-
> G-DDA-G-
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.



THANK YOU!!!!! You’re the best


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

kiwikenobi said:


> @Tsukuri_Yukimura Here is "Noblesse Opening Fulll - Jae Joong『BREAKING DAWN』Produced by HYDE":
> 
> CGGGGGGE
> CGGEG---
> 
> High G, low C and E.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the song, so I don't know which part is the chorus or what the "Breaking Dawn" part might be. If the part I chose doesn't sound like what you wanted, please post again telling me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, an I"ll be happy to make you another tune.


That’s not bad. The part I was referring is at 24 seconds in. That first line. And the 38 seconds in is where the words breaking dawn starts. If that helps.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

I also have a request from a friend who is doing a Inuyasha themed island and she wants these.





From 0:58 - 1:05

and




From 0:00 - 0:10

If it's not too much. Thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukuri_Yukimura Here is that part of "Noblesse Opening Fulll - Jae Joong『BREAKING DAWN』Produced by HYDE":

C-A-G--C
B-G-GFE-

E and the first C are low, second C and all other notes are high.

Here is "InuYasha Ending 2":

ABCDE--A
G-F-FEE-

All the low notes.

Here is "Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon | 2nd Opening「BURN」With Lyrics":

DE-DA-D-
DE-DA-E-

High A, low D and E.


----------



## Nyanchan

Kiwi, i have a question, instead of saying which notes are high and low, why not use upper and lowercase.

like:

dE-dA-d-
dE-dA-e-

for example?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Because I don't like how it looks. ^o^;>


----------



## Nyanchan

lol fair enough.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Thank you soo much for you help. My friend loves the Inuyasha ones so she says thanks as well.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukuri_Yukimura You're welcome! I also noticed a slight typo in the last one I made fr you, which I have now corrected.


----------



## sheesshaa

Hi I was hoping to get this kiss by faith hill done?




 at 0:40 to 0:50 if possible? Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sheesshaa Here is "Faith Hill - "This Kiss" (Official Video)":

C-C-C-D-
--zAGFE-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## MCJ95

Could you do 



 starting at 49 seconds


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MCJ95 I have made a town tune of "JUJUTSU KAISEN - Opening | Kaikai Kitan" before here:





__





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Hi! I hope you're still making these! I would love for my island tune to be the "Lion's Pride Inn" song from the taverns in World of Warcraft, but can't find it anywhere, hopefully I can get some help here! Here's the link:  Would love the first part of the song, if possible



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If this does not suit your needs, just let me know what you would like me to do differently, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three a day every day.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Another little bump for tunes for everyone.


----------



## knopeless

Hey! I wasn't expecting this to still be going given that you started this in March last year HAHA but would you be able to attempt the main melody from either of these? - Delfino Square and Daisy Circuit from Mario Kart Wii. I'd like to see which one works best. Thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@knopeless Actually, I started doing this some time ago on GameFAQ's message board for New Leaf, back in 2014. This was my first town tune thread there:





__





						Town Tune Maker - Bring Your Requests Here! - Animal Crossing: New Leaf
					

For Animal Crossing: New Leaf on the 3DS, a GameFAQs message board topic titled "Town Tune Maker - Bring Your Requests Here!".



					gamefaqs.gamespot.com
				




So I've been doing this for about seven years now. ^o^;>

Anyway, here is "Delfino Square (DS) - Mario Kart Wii [OST]":

C-B-G-DC
-CB-G-D-

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "Daisy Circuit - Mario Kart Wii [OST]":

BCDBC-DE
FEFEFEDC

All the low notes.


----------



## knopeless

kiwikenobi said:


> @knopeless Actually, I started doing this some time ago on GameFAQ's message board for New Leaf, back in 2014. This was my first town tune thread there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town Tune Maker - Bring Your Requests Here! - Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> 
> 
> For Animal Crossing: New Leaf on the 3DS, a GameFAQs message board topic titled "Town Tune Maker - Bring Your Requests Here!".
> 
> 
> 
> gamefaqs.gamespot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been doing this for about seven years now. ^o^;>
> 
> Anyway, here is "Delfino Square (DS) - Mario Kart Wii [OST]":
> 
> C-B-G-DC
> -CB-G-D-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "Daisy Circuit - Mario Kart Wii [OST]":
> 
> BCDBC-DE
> FEFEFEDC
> 
> All the low notes.


Thank you so much!! These are amazing, especially Daisy Circuit!


----------



## lookaftering

Hi! I was wondering if you can make a island tune from Wadanohara and The Great Blue Sea’s Intermission, the first 5/6 seconds please!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lookaftering Here is "Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea OST - Intermission":

G-F-E-E-
F--CB---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## lookaftering

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Casta

Hello!  I’m not exactly sure how to post a new request, so I hope this is right. I was hoping you might have time to figure out the notes for the original She-Ra theme, basically from 0:05 to 0:10 in the video clip. Thanks in advance!






~Casta


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Casta You posted your request exactly right!

Here is "She-Ra Opening Theme":

D-DDFD-A
C-D---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## blueworld

hi @kiwikenobi  can you do mac miller's blue world for my blue world island please? ☺ thank youuuu so much!

here's the reference! the intro would be fine.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@blueworld Here is "Mac Miller - Blue World":

B---C---
G---G---

High G, low B and C.


----------



## Bowserlab

Part of song I would like is -1.25 to -1.02


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bowserlab I'm not sure I understand the times that you asked for. Are they in negative numbers? Are you referring to the number of seconds from the end, rather than from the beginning? The video is 2:48 long. 2:48 minus 1:25 is 1:23. So, here is "You'll never Walk Alone -Liverpool-With Lyrics" starting at 1:23 or so:

DC---zDE
CDC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

If this was not the part of the song you meant, please check the video again and tell me which seconds that you  want me to turn into a tune, from the beginning, rather than from the end. That is to say, the elapsed time in the video, rather than the time remaining until the end.


----------



## Bowserlab

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bowserlab I'm not sure I understand the times that you asked for. Are they in negative numbers? Are you referring to the number of seconds from the end, rather than from the beginning? The video is 2:48 long. 2:48 minus 1:25 is 1:23. So, here is "You'll never Walk Alone -Liverpool-With Lyrics" starting at 1:23 or so:
> 
> DC---zDE
> CDC---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> If this was not the part of the song you meant, please check the video again and tell me which seconds that you  want me to turn into a tune, from the beginning, rather than from the end. That is to say, the elapsed time in the video, rather than the time remaining until the end.


Yes the 1.23-1.25 it was playing differently on my phone hence why had -


----------



## Casta

kiwikenobi said:


> @Casta You posted your request exactly right!
> 
> Here is "She-Ra Opening Theme":
> 
> D-DDFD-A
> C-D---zz
> 
> All the low notes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## river

hi kiwikenobi!

I was listening to old City Folk music and wondered if it was possible to make one of my favorite songs into a town tune:






Particularly the melody from 00:07 - 00:20, hope it's not too long of a section!

thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@river Here is "Animal Crossing: City Folk- 2 AM":

BD---zCA
---zB-G-
B-A---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the two lines of a town tune while preserving the original timing of the song, so I made it be three. You can remove rests z or sustain lines - to make all of the notes fit into a town tune, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different. I might be inclined to do it like this:

BD--CA--
B-GBA---

Again, all the high notes or all the low notes will work. And you can use this, or you can experiment with removing sustain lines and rests yourself and see if you make something you like better.


----------



## river

kiwikenobi said:


> @river Here is "Animal Crossing: City Folk- 2 AM":



wow this is beautiful  thank you so much!

Even if you couldn't fit the whole tune I think both versions really captured the mood I like about the song, I love them both, thank you ❤


----------



## r0nium

Hi, I'd like to request a town tune from this song, from 0:06 to 0:09




Thank you in advance!


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Hello!! I would love to request this song 




starting from time stamp 0.39 would be ideal I think


----------



## kiwikenobi

@r0nium Here is "(Romaji CC) Pretty Boy Detective Club Op | Shake & Shake":

CAA-DAGF
GFGAA---

All the high notes.

@BellBrokeGirl Here is "Use Somebody (Kings of Leon) - The Theorist | Musicnotes - Piano Cover":

CDEE--DC
CDEE--DC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## BellBrokeGirl

Wow it sounds great thank you so much!! I love it


----------



## r0nium

Thank you kindly internet person : )


----------



## kassidyraine

Hi! I’d love a tune from the NDN Kars Remix. The first five seconds of this video (ignoring the drum beats) would work!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kassidyraine Here is "A Tribe Called Red & Keith Secola - NDN Kars (Remix) (Official Audio)":

GGEG-G-G
CCAGEDC-

E, D, and the last C are low. All other C's and notes are high.


----------



## kassidyraine

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ryuuseitaiiii

idk if it's possible but like the intro from 0:02 thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ryuuseitaiiii Here is "【Ensemble Stars!!】Distorted Heart | ALKALOID color coded lyrics【ENG/ROM】":

E-B-A-CB
-G-GGGAB

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## waddigator

may i request the first few seconds of 



thanks in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@waddigator Here is "Driver PSX "Test Mission" Music, the best one":

C-C-BB-B
-BB-BB--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## TheShortStuff

I would like you to please make Like A Giraffe into a town tune


0:03- 0:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TheShortStuff Here is "Like a Giraffe game (full song)":

E--DE--D
EDEG---

High G, low D and E. Unfortunately, the song contains a combination of sharp/flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This was as close as I could get. The D really needs to be a D sharp, but it just can't be done.

If you would like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song entirely, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make you more town tunes.


----------



## Winter_Soldier

hello!
Wonder if you can convert this?
Only when he sings 'i tried going against my own souls warning' or just 'my own souls warning'

thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Winter_Soldier Here is "The Killers - My Own Soul’s Warning (Michael Hili Video)":

GGBCD---
D-G-DC--

First two G's are high, last G and all other notes are low.


----------



## Winter_Soldier

kiwikenobi said:


> @Winter_Soldier Here is "The Killers - My Own Soul’s Warning (Michael Hili Video)":
> 
> GGBCD---
> D-G-DC--
> 
> First two G's are high, last G and all other notes are low.



thats beautiful! thank you so much! <3


----------



## TheShortStuff

I know you probably can't do this exactly the same as a tune but I'll be happy if just as long as it sounds almost the saem or has the same sort of riff sound to it!

Mysterious Stranger Riff
0:22  -  0:30


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TheShortStuff Here is "The Mysterious Stranger riff":

E-G-C-B-
--zzzzC-

Low E, all other notes high. Or, if you want the last note to be a low C, you can use that instead. That last chord in the original song includes a lot of notes at once, so you can try either the higih C or low C an see which you prefer.


----------



## Luxotic

I haven't seen this song anywhere, if you can please do Kaoma Lambada! 

I time stamped the tune where I generally want it to start. 




There is also a "music box" version that sounds more clear, if you can get as much of the tune you can  Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Luxotic Here is "Kaoma - Lambada (Official Video) 1989 HD":

AA-GFED-
DFEDCDA-

G and the second A are high, all other A's and notes are low. I wasn't able to fit the entire musical phrasae into the two-line limit of a town tune while also preserving a bit of the timing of the original song. Just cramming as many notes in there as possible looks like this:

AAGFEDDF
EDCDAGA-

First G and the second A are high, last G and all other A's and notes are low. You can try putting the sustain line - in a different place to change the timing of this version of the song slightly, but it probably won't ever quite sound like the original because of how few sustains you're able to add when all of the notes are there.


----------



## KatBunny

I want 0:19 - 0:24 of Demolition Inevitable.

Its from a cutscene, but the video I linked is just the music.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@KatBunny Here is "FNAF Sister Location OST: Demolition Inevitable":

EEDCBAGF
GE---zzz

First and last E are low. Second E and all other notes are high.


----------



## KatBunny

kiwikenobi said:


> @KatBunny Here is "FNAF Sister Location OST: Demolition Inevitable":
> 
> EEDCBAGF
> GE---zzz
> 
> First and last E are low. Second E and all other notes are high.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Skull_ldr

Hi, if possible I'd like these 2 songs

seconds 0:02-0:05 of Robotech Opening




and

seconds 0:46-0:50 of Haneul wiro




Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Skull_ldr Here is "ROBOTECH - INTRO HD 720P":

C-GG---z
GGGFAG--

Low C, all other notes high.

Here is "IZ*ONE - 'UP / ABOVE THE SKY' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

GGGGACC-
--zzBC-A

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Skull_ldr

Great sound! Thanks a lot!


----------



## chogiwhy

hihi, i was hoping you could do this song from Angels of Death? In the link I have, the timestamp is from 16:53-16:58. The song is Into the Area, in case the link doesn’t work.




tysm! hopefully the link works ^^;


----------



## kiwikenobi

@chogiwhy Here is "Angels of Death Epic OST - [Music Collection] Into the Area":

F---DEF-
G-A-G-F-
E-D---zz

High G and A, low E and D. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the two lines of a town tune while preserving the original timing, so I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## warrior_kitty

hello i would like this song please


----------



## VanitasFan26

I've been searching for a tune for my 2nd island but I can't find it. Can you make a tune of this song of Twilight Town from Kingdom Hearts 2?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cherry.Blossoms I've done the Sailor Moon theme before here:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...24-7-post-anytime.477902/page-33#post-8569712

If you want a different part of the song, please let me know what seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.

@RoxasFan20 Here is "Kingdom Hearts II Music - Twilight Town":

E----CEG
C---BDCA

E and the first C are low, all other C's and notes are high. The musical phrase cuts off kind of abruptly, so you could replace the last note, or last four notes, with sustain lines, if you would prefer. Or, if you wanted a different part of the song, please let me know which seconds it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cherry.Blossoms I've done the Sailor Moon theme before here:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...24-7-post-anytime.477902/page-33#post-8569712
> 
> If you want a different part of the song, please let me know what seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.
> 
> @RoxasFan20 Here is "Kingdom Hearts II Music - Twilight Town":
> 
> E----CEG
> C---BDCA
> 
> E and the first C are low, all other C's and notes are high. The musical phrase cuts off kind of abruptly, so you could replace the last note, or last four notes, with sustain lines, if you would prefer. Or, if you wanted a different part of the song, please let me know which seconds it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


Well It was kinda hard to make but it didn't sound good. I am just wanting the beginning part of the song in the Twilight Town music. This is what I got it was confusing because I didn't know which sounded better, but I am not good at this stuff: 








						Nooknet - Island Tune Creator
					

This handy tool allows you to test & create the perfect Island Tune for your Animal Crossing: New Horizons island!




					nooknet.net


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RoxasFan20 I thought I did do the beginning part of the song, so please tell me which seconds of the video the part of the song you want plays during, and I will be happy to make it into a town tune for you.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @RoxasFan20 I thought I did do the beginning part of the song, so please tell me which seconds of the video the part of the song you want plays during, and I will be happy to make it into a town tune for you.


Okay well between 0:14 through 0:20 is the tune I want. Try that one. I like that one better. In the video link I posted earlier.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RoxasFan20 That's the part that I already did. I think the problem with the one you made was that you made all of the notes at the end be low when they should be high, and you removed one of the sustain lines in the middle on the second row--there should be three after that first C on the second row. If you make it like this, it should sound more like the original song:

E----CEG
C---BDC-

or:

E----CEG
C---BDCA

E and the first C are low, all other C's and all other notes are high.

Depending on how you want the ending to sound, you can choose one version or the other. The only difference is that I replaced the sustain line at the end with the A.

Please let me know if you want me to make any more changes or anything at all, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## warrior_kitty

ok can you do this instead


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @RoxasFan20 That's the part that I already did. I think the problem with the one you made was that you made all of the notes at the end be low when they should be high, and you removed one of the sustain lines in the middle on the second row--there should be three after that first C on the second row. If you make it like this, it should sound more like the original song:
> 
> E----CEG
> C---BDC-
> 
> or:
> 
> E----CEG
> C---BDCA
> 
> E and the first C are low, all other C's and all other notes are high.
> 
> Depending on how you want the ending to sound, you can choose one version or the other. The only difference is that I replaced the sustain line at the end with the A.
> 
> Please let me know if you want me to make any more changes or anything at all, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


I tried it again and this is the result. I think that sounds better. I hope I got it right:








						Nooknet - Island Tune Creator
					

This handy tool allows you to test & create the perfect Island Tune for your Animal Crossing: New Horizons island!




					nooknet.net
				




	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> I tried it again and this is the result. I think that sounds better. I hope I got it right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooknet - Island Tune Creator
> 
> 
> This handy tool allows you to test & create the perfect Island Tune for your Animal Crossing: New Horizons island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooknet.net


Okay nevermind I recorrected the A it sounded low and now it sounds better. Thanks for your help this was kinda a pain to make.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cherry.Blossoms I've actually done that song before as well, here:





__





						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Certainly, Darby. Please post a link so that I can hear the song, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If this is not what you wanted, or if there is something else you want, please search both of my town tune threads as per the instructions in the first post of this thread, and if it's not there, I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.

@RoxasFan20 If you want it to sound like what I wrote, you'll have to match it exactly. There are three sustain lines after the C on the second row, you have only put in two. And the final A should be high, but you made it low. If you make those changes, it should sound very close to the original song. I'll post it again here so you don't have to scroll back up to see it:

E----CEG
C---BDCA

E and the first C are low, all other C's and all other notes are high.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cherry.Blossoms I've actually done that song before as well, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Certainly, Darby. Please post a link so that I can hear the song, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not what you wanted, or if there is something else you want, please search both of my town tune threads as per the instructions in the first post of this thread, and if it's not there, I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.
> 
> @RoxasFan20 If you want it to sound like what I wrote, you'll have to match it exactly. There are three sustain lines after the C on the second row, you have only put in two. And the final A should be high, but you made it low. If you make those changes, it should sound very close to the original song. I'll post it again here so you don't have to scroll back up to see it:
> 
> E----CEG
> C---BDCA
> 
> E and the first C are low, all other C's and all other notes are high.


Okay after doing a lot of listening I got it right and now I like it better now. Thanks for the help again this was a real pain to make because this tune maker stuff is confusing to me, but again thank you.


----------



## warrior_kitty

it


kiwikenobi said:


> @Cherry.Blossoms I've actually done that song before as well, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Certainly, Darby. Please post a link so that I can hear the song, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not what you wanted, or if there is something else you want, please search both of my town tune threads as per the instructions in the first post of this thread, and if it's not there, I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.
> 
> @RoxasFan20 If you want it to sound like what I wrote, you'll have to match it exactly. There are three sustain lines after the C on the second row, you have only put in two. And the final A should be high, but you made it low. If you make those changes, it should sound very close to the original song. I'll post it again here so you don't have to scroll back up to see it:
> 
> E----CEG
> C---BDCA
> 
> E and the first C are low, all other C's and all other notes are high.


 ok i will i like this one i will keep it


----------



## DrSkittle

Hi, I was wondering if this time you could make an island tune of the Animal Crossing Gamecube theme.






(0:09 - 0:15)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DrSkittle I've actually done the Gamecube Animal Crossing main theme before here:





__





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

@abeck884 Here is "Iggy Azalea - Fancy ft. Charli XCX (Official Music Video)":  C-AGF--- CCDCA---  All the high notes.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Though it's a different part from what you asked for, so in case you prefer that part after trying out the one I already did, it would be like this:

E--EF--F
G--A-GEC

E and C are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## chogiwhy

omg tysm!!! ^^


----------



## warrior_kitty

kiwikenobi said:


> @Porcupine 0166 Here is "Sailor Moon - Opening (1080p) [Japanese]":
> 
> FEDE-D-C
> B-A---zz
> 
> All the low notes.


what do the zs mean


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cherry.Blossoms Rests, or sleeping frogs, as explained in my notation guide in the first post of this thread.


----------



## mushiimawu

hello i was wondering if you could make a town tune of this song? in whatever part of it is better suited to fit the tune maker.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mushiimawu Here is "Eydie Gorme Y Trio Los Panchos - "Piel Canela"":

FEFEEDDC
CBBA---z

All the low notes. 

I did the part at around 0:22, because every other part I heard had too many half-step notes in a row to be accurately recreated in a town tune. This part I was able to do accurately. If you would like me to try another part, please let me know which seconds it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune. But also please be aware that probably I won't be able to make it sound exactly like the original song--some notes will have to be a little off because of how town tunes works.


----------



## Buttons93

I'd love it if you could do the opening of this song please.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Buttons93 Here is "Hanson - Mmmbop (Lyrics)":

G-G--G-G
E-E-CCBA

Low E, all other notes high.

I'm not sure which part you meant by the opening, so I chose a part that was easy for me to turn into a town tune. If the part I chose isn't what you wanted, please let me know which seconds of the video the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


----------



## vinardea

Hello! I would like to request the 0:18-0:26 part from this song: 



Much thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@vinardea Here is "Classix Nouveaux - Guilty":

F-CFE-CE
D-A-DC--

E, D, and the last C are low, A and the first two C's are high.


----------



## Scooter1010

Could you do this one for my wife please.  We would like the first line at the 1.44  mark where it goes do be do be do ra ha    then the 2nd line the part right before 1.54 mark that ends on the high part 

Tia 
scooter


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Scooter1010 I'd be happy to make a town tune for you, or several, just please post a link to the song so that I can hear it.


----------



## Scooter1010

kiwikenobi said:


> @Scooter1010 I'd be happy to make a town tune for you, or several, just please post a link to the song so that I can hear it.






  sorry about that had the link copied and everything


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Scooter1010 Here is "Fox Rain - Gumiho OST w/ Letter Notes (Bamboo Flute/Recorder Cover) Notes on Screen!!":

FEFEF-A-F-
FEFEF-A-F-

Low E, high A.

And:

FEFGA-C-
A---zzzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Scooter1010

Tysm it's perfect


----------



## Tania

Hello! If you can, could you please do 



, from 0:35 to 0:40, I´ve been trying to make it myself today but I don´t play any instruments so I just can´t get it right   , thank you so much ☺


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tania Here is s"Kuru Kuru Kuru (Full) - Sakuma Rei":

C-FE-C-D
--E-F-G-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Danhateskidz

hello! would it be possible to make a tune for the lyrics between 0:29-0:35?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Danhateskidz Here is "Make Out Monday - Kissaphobic":

CCAC--A-
CCAC-F-E
---zDA--

All the low notes. The part you asked for is too long to fit into the two lines of one town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into the length of a town tune, just be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Jadalynn0407

Hiiii by any chance could u make island tune for this song please and take you 

If you could make it could it be on the part 0:28-0:45


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jadalynn0407 Here is "Becky G, El Alfa - Fulanito (Official Video)":


EE-ED-F-
E-E---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## Jadalynn0407

Omg thank you so much may I also request one more if you dont mind from 0:43-0:49


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jadalynn0407 Here is "Ariana Grande - pov (official lyric video)":

CDFA-A-F
FGAC--C-

D and the first C are low. The last two C's and all other notes are high.


----------



## juicyappletv

hiiii cc: could you make this one for me? from 0:43 to 0:47 






thank you so much !! ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@juicyappletv Here is "Cherrybonbon":

CA--GE--
GAE-C---

E and the last C are low. G, A, and the first C are high.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Slothicans Here is "David Bowie - Cat People":

AAACCCCC
CC-DE-C-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## RoseSilverpen

Hi! I'd love to have this as my town tune:




From 0:37-0:40 . Thanks in advance! If there's an issue with the song having sharps or flats, let me know. I don't have the musical knowledge to tell myself. Again, thanks for running this both for New Leaf and New Horizons!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RoseSilverpen Here is "Redwall Feast - Doomwyte":

GA--BC-A
-G-B-C--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And Redwall is one of my favorite things ever! My favorite book in the series is Taggerung.


----------



## RoseSilverpen

kiwikenobi said:


> @RoseSilverpen Here is "Redwall Feast - Doomwyte":
> 
> GA--BC-A
> -G-B-C--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> And Redwall is one of my favorite things ever! My favorite book in the series is Taggerung.


Thank you so much! My current island is based on the series, and Doomwyte is my favorite in the series. Can't wait to use it when I get home!


----------



## Reysa Raven

Hello! I didn't see this song on the thread:





Fake Empire by The National

I was hoping for something between 1:17-1:22?

I am so happy you are providing this service! Please let me know if I can get you anything in ACNH as a thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Reysa Raven Here is "The National - Fake Empire":

F-F-F-A-
A-A-G-G-

All the high notes.

And I don't have a Nintendo Switch Online account, so I can't exchange any items with other players, but thank you for offering.


----------



## Reysa Raven

kiwikenobi said:


> @Reysa Raven Here is "The National - Fake Empire":
> 
> F-F-F-A-
> A-A-G-G-
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> And I don't have a Nintendo Switch Online account, so I can't exchange any items with other players, but thank you for offering.


Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bump for town tunes.


----------



## Classy_Bunbun

Hi ! I made an account here just so that I could make a song request. You are such a life saver ! So I've been trying to adapt the beginning of this thing for the last hour and I just can't seem to get it right :






I was trying to adapt from the beginning to around 11 secs of the video. Just in case, and while I'm here, I was wondering if I could also ask for the melody of the Endwalker main theme ? It goes like this :






The part I would like starts at about 12 seconds. Thank you so so much in advance and I wish you a nice day !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Classy_Bunbun Here is "Endwalker Old Sharlayan Theme":

D-EF-EFG
A-GF-D-C

E and the first D are low, last D and all other notes are high.

Here is "FFXIV: ENDWALKER Trailer Music (Piano Cover)":

D-DD-D-B
D-ED---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Classy_Bunbun

Thank you so much, they sound sooo good !


----------



## davidlblack

hi 

the part at 0:40, like the beginning chorus part. If its too long i could try a diff song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@davidlblack Here is "Girl Front":

CACAD-CA
-CC--CC-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Parkai

can you do the guitar riff from 0:08 to 0:12 or is it too long?
thanks in advance!!


----------



## davidlblack

kiwikenobi said:


> @davidlblack Here is "Girl Front":
> 
> CACAD-CA
> -CC--CC-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Wow that was fast! Thanks so much! I don't think I currently even have the ability to change my town tune but I'll be using this for sure!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Parkai I'm not sure if the times you gave are accurate, because I don't have a Spotify account, so I only get a thirty-second snippet of the song. But here is the part that plays from 0:08 to 0:12 of the part that I was able to listen to of "Your Dog Soccer Mommy":

CD-E-F-E-
DA-C---z

All the low notes.

I think the lyrics for that part are "leave me in the freezing cold," if that helps. If you meant a different part, I can check if it's part of the thirty seconds that I can hear, or if you can find the same song on Youtube, I can definitely hear the whole thing there, and any time stamps will be accurate.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's a bump for town tunes.


----------



## minglewithpringle

Hey! I was wondering if you could make an island tune for me! The song is Honey by Kehlani! The first entrance notes if possible or somewhere around 0:52. Any part of the song will do honestly lmao. I don’t care about length, preferably as long as you can make it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## b1adebunny

I have tried and so have my friends but it might be an impossible feat but I'd really love NCT Dream- We go up





 // timestamps (for variation if one is too hard) 1:54 and 2:12

Thank you so much, I'm grateful ; - ;


----------



## kiwikenobi

@minglewithpringle Here is "Kehlani - Honey (Official Video)":

D-D-D-D-
D-D-D-D-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. That part is the first four seconds of the song. You could also try doing it like this:

DD--DD--
DD--DD-- 

Or:

D--D----
D--D----

Here is the part starting at 0:51:

G--FEFG-
-FEFG---

High G, low E.

@b1adebunny Here is "NCT DREAM - WE GO UP (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han)":

CD-E---C
D-CC-C-C
C-G---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The musical phrase didn't fit into two lines, so I made it be three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or remove some of the notes or sustain lines to make it fit better. LIke, if you leave off the first "we go up" it might be more like this:

CD-CC-C-
CC-G---z

All the high notes or all the low notes.

And here is the other part you asked for:

CED-C---
CED-CA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day.


----------



## davidlblack

Hello! I wanted to ask for another town tune. I'm not sure if the one i previously requested, "Girl Front," will fit as well as i thought it would, so here's another one. Star:




The part at 1:11 "Shine a light all through the night, close to me you are all of me"


----------



## kiwikenobi

@davidlblack Here is "[MV] (LOONA) "Star"":

DCACDCA-
DDDADDD-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I abbreviated the song so that the part you asked for would all fit into one town tune. If I preserved the original timing and notes, it would be more like this:

D-C-A-C-
D-C-A---
D-D-D-GA
D-D-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes.

So, you can either use the first one, or parts of the second one, or however you like.


----------



## bomi

hii tysm for doing this!

if possible could you do the song washing machine heart by mitski? here's a link 



 anywhere between 0:07 and 0:16 thanks!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@bomi Here is "Mitski - Washing Machine Heart (Official Music Video)":

B-DEDEB-
B-ABG-GA
B---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The musical phrase is too long to fit into one town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## bomi

Tysm!!! It sounds amazing


----------



## yeontan

could i get these? 






1:21-1:25, or 1:17-1:21 






1:21-1:25 either the male or female part is fine!






0:56 -1:00

tysm <3!


----------



## Merielle

Hi!  I'd like to make a couple requests! ^^ Could I get Dragon Quest XI - Light Through the Leaves of Love, from 0:05 to 0:08:






and the first three seconds of this Maiko Fujita song?






I hope either of these are possible. ;v; Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yeontan Here is "TXT 'Magic' Official MV":

CDEFCD--
CDEFCD--

All the low notes.

Here is "TXT '0X1=LOVESONG (I Know I Love You) feat. Seori' Official MV":

AAAGAAAG
FGAFDC--

High A and G, Low D and C.

Here is "ENHYPEN 'Given-Taken' Official MV":

FGDFGDFG
D---zzzz

Low D, high G.

@Merielle Here is "Dragon Quest XI [Symphonic] - Light through the Leaves of Love":


CDFA-GAE
---zzDEA

G and the first two A's are high. Last A and all other notes are low. I continued with the musical phrase since there was still room in the town tune, but if you only wanted the three seconds you asked for, you can leave off the last three notes and have them be rests z instead.

Here is "Anata ni Koi ****e":

AGABCBAB
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Merielle

Ahhh these are both perfect!! ;u; Thank you so much!


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

Hi there! I have a couple requests for island tunes. 

The first one is "Alcohol Free" by Twice. I was hoping to get a tune made of 1:14 to 1:19 ("mojito with lime, sweet mimosa, pina colada") but if that doesn't work then hopefully 1:09 to 1:14 works ("my champagne, my wine, my tequila, margarita).







The second one is from a song that was already posted, 0x1=LOVESONG (I Know I Love You) by TXT feat. Seori. 


yeontan said:


>



I'd also like a tune from this song, but I would like 1:26 to 1:28 (the all or nothing line). 


Thank you so much!


----------



## kate13420

kiwikenobi said:


> Here's a bump for town tunes.



hii




can you do this song from 0:56 to 1:05





and can you do this song from 3:07 to 3:11 and 3:11 to 3:16? thank you so much )


----------



## your local goomy

Hello! Not sure if this is possible, but could you please do Bianco Hills from Super Mario Sunshine? I'm specifically looking for the part right after the intro, from about 2 seconds to about 5 seconds in the video. Feel free to simplify it as much as you need!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Klauser_Bateson Here is "TWICE "Alcohol-Free" M/V":

G-A-A---
G-A---GG
-GA-B-GG
-GA-B---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it be four lines long. You can either use two of the lines as they are, trim off parts of the beginning or end of some lines to use a different part, or remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines. Though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different. If you'd like I can make a special abbreviated version that fits into two lines, leaving out some notes to try to preserve the timing. Just let me know if you'd like me to do that.

Here is that part of "TXT '0X1=LOVESONG (I Know I Love You) feat. Seori' Official MV":


BBBAGAC-
B-A---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@kate13420 Here is "Look Who’s Inside Again":

C--G--DE
GEDC---z

G and the first C are high. D, E, and the last C are low.

Here is "All Eyes On Me -- Bo Burnham (from "Inside" - album out now)":

BDCDC-B-
G-DEG-BA

Low D and E, all other notes high.

And: 

ABAGG-B-
AGABAGAE

Low E, all other notes high.

@your local goomy Here is "Bianco Hills" from Super Mario Sunshine:

CDEC-G-E
FEFD---z

Last two E's are low, first E and all other notes are high.


----------



## wet.cheeto

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day.



hi can you do this song?  Itsy Bitsy by Lyn Lapid    specifically 0:49 to 0:55 in the video

link:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wet.cheeto Here is "Lyn Lapid - Itsy Bitsy (Official Video)":

F--D--F-
-D--F---

Low D.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Going to give this a little bump.


----------



## Bebby

Hi, I have 3 song requests if you could please. 

Shawn Wasabi - Marble Soda 






All I know so far - P!nk 






My Future - Billie Eilish 






Hopefully three is okay. If you can't do a song that's okay too. <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bebby Here is "Shawn Wasabi - Marble Soda (Original Song)":

E-C-C-CC
C-CG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "P!NK - All I Know So Far (Official Video)":

EGGEAGE-
CDEECFEC

High A and G, all other notes low.

Here is "Billie Eilish - my future":

DC-CDEF-
DC-CDEF-

All the low notes.


----------



## Bebby

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bebby Here is "Shawn Wasabi - Marble Soda (Original Song)":
> 
> E-C-C-CC
> C-CG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "P!NK - All I Know So Far (Official Video)":
> 
> EGGEAGE-
> CDEECFEC
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Billie Eilish - my future":
> 
> DC-CDEF-
> DC-CDEF-
> 
> All the low notes.



Ty so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

Here's a bump for town tunes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

And here's another one.


----------



## VixenHero

Not sure if you done this yet, but this one please if you can~


----------



## creatureintersection

Hi! If it's possible, could you make a town tune of Permission to dance by BTS from 3:24 to 3:26?




To be honest, I've tried doing it myself and through "extensive" research produced the piano notes G#5- A5 G#5 F#5 F#5 E5 D#5 E5
There of course are no such things as sharp notes in Animal Crossing so I was hopping someone more experienced in making island tunes could try it out.
Whether or not a island tune can be made from this, thanks for making island tunes for people!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@VixenHero Here is "TAEMIN 'Advice' MV":

D-E-C-B-
BBA-C-A-

Low D and E, high A, B, and C.

@creatureintersection Here is "BTS 'Permission to Dance' Official MV":

G-A-FED-
CBC---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## creatureintersection

kiwikenobi said:


> @VixenHero Here is "TAEMIN 'Advice' MV":
> 
> D-E-C-B-
> BBA-C-A-
> 
> Low D and E, high A, B, and C.
> 
> @creatureintersection Here is "BTS 'Permission to Dance' Official MV":
> 
> G-A-FED-
> CBC---zz
> 
> All the low notes.


Thank you so much! have a great day!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three a day, every day.


----------



## Raven_

thank you so much for doing this! i hope this song works

seconds: 1-5ish


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Raven_ Here is "Iroh Sings Leaves From the Vine (Little Soldier Boy) | Avatar":

G-DCB---
G-DCB---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Sweden from Minecraft please. 1-5


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AustinTEG06 Here is "Sweden":

A---B---
C---A---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## AustinTEG06

Thx


----------



## audrasuxx

if you could do preferably the chorus of hello future u would be saving my life…it’s what i listen to on repeat basically all the time since it came out


----------



## kiwikenobi

@audrasuxx I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus. Here is what I got for "NCT DREAM 'Hello Future' MV":

CCCCCE-C
CCCDEE--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I did the part that plays during 0:14-0:17. If this was not the part you meant, please post again and tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


----------



## audrasuxx

kiwikenobi said:


> @audrasuxx I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus. Here is what I got for "NCT DREAM 'Hello Future' MV":
> 
> CCCCCE-C
> CCCDEE--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I did the part that plays during 0:14-0:17. If this was not the part you meant, please post again and tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


 sorry sorry, 0:50-0:54 if possible! or 1:06-109! forgot to be specific


----------



## kiwikenobi

@audrasuxx No worries! I'm happy to make more town tunes, I want everyone to be satisfied with what they get here in my thread. 

Here is "NCT DREAM 'Hello Future' MV":":

AGAGB--C
FFFFED--

Low E and D, all other notes high.

And: 

C-G-E-D-
CCG-E-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Can you do something with this. I like from 1:07 for starters but anything will work. The chorus starts at 0:55 if that helps.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tsukuri_Yukimura Here is "Moriarty the Patriot Opening Theme - DYING WISH":

B--ACCDE
G-FA-FFE

G, A, B and the first C are high. Second C, D, and E are low.

The two times you mentioned are melodically identical, just in slightly different keys. If you want a different part of the song made into another town tune, just let me know.


----------



## Barto

Hey, I’m new to animal crossing and literally just upgraded resident services. Was wondering if you could make the starting tunes to these two MIDI versions of Australian Football club songs. I’ve looked all over and nobody else has made the tunes to these songs, not even their origins such as the Notre Dame Victory song. Anyways here’s the time slots






Hawthorn Hawks theme song: 5:59-6:03
Sydney Swans theme song: 8:36-8:40

Thank you for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Barto  Here is "I'm a Yankee Doodle Dandy" or "The Yankee Doodle Boy":

A--GGFEF
G---D---

High G and A, low E and D.

Unfortunately, the Notre Dame University's Victory March contains too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate using all natural notes in a town tune. The closest I can get is this:

C---B-C-
DD-CD---

Or:

B---A-B-
CC-BC---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. To be really accurate, either the D needs to be flat or the A needs to be sharp, but that just can't be done in a town tune. Please let me know if you'd like me to try another song, and I'll be happy to make another town tune for you.


----------



## sacajawea_of_nokomis

I was wondering if you could do this song for me? The first few seconds would be great It’s called I’m shipping up to Boston. Here is the YouTube link 



 thank you in advance for your time and skill


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sacajawea_of_nokomis Here is "Rizzoli and Isles Theme Song":

ACD-DDEF
E-EEFGF-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## sacajawea_of_nokomis

kiwikenobi said:


> @sacajawea_of_nokomis Here is "Rizzoli and Isles Theme Song":
> 
> ACD-DDEF
> E-EEFGF-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## Jamdamonium

Hi there! I was wondering if you could please make a tune out of the "look at this photograph" part of Nickelback - Photograph? Or even make it "look at this graaaaph" if possible?  I would appreciate it immensely!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jamborenium Here is the beginning of "Nickelback - Photograph [OFFICIAL VIDEO]":

GGG-G-FF
---zzzzz

High G.

I'm not familiar enough with the song to know which part you mean by the "look at this graaaaph" part. If you'd like me to do it, please tell me which seconds of the song it plays during, and I'll be happy to make another town tune for you.


----------



## callmecrybaby

Could you do the first few seconds of this?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@callmecrybaby Here is "Hotaru Lyrics - (Hotarubi no mori e) OST":

DA--DAGF
CGFEGA--

First two A's and G's are high, last G, last A, and all other notes are low.


----------



## chasethechance

Hello!  I'd like to ask if you could make a tune from this song:
The first 5 seconds if it's not too long? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@chasethechance Here is "Persona 3 OST - Memories of the School":

EDA-A-G-
EGABEG--

Last two E's are low. First E and all other notes are high.


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

Hiya! If you dont mind, could you do these songs?
The song of the ancients from Nier, starting at 2:30?





Voice in my Heart from Violet Evergarden starting at 1:12?





SK8 the infinity OP 1:01-1:06 specifically if possible





Three per day I believe correct? Thank you in advance hopefuly I did this correct


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MikanTsumiki2003 Yes, anyone can request three town tunes per day, every day.  

Here is "NIER OST - Song of the Ancients ~ Fate":

E---C-BG
A---zzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Violet Evergarden OST - The Voice in My Heart":

D-AD-ACD
CB---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "SK8 The Infinity opening full [Paradise~ rude-α]":

D-A-DC-D
-A-D-C-D

High A, low C and D.


----------



## FicheFiction

Hello, I'm looking to get this song for my Island Tune. Its a music box so I was able to find both a video and a link to some of the piano music if that helps you as well. I know it cannot sound exactly like it but I'd like to get close if possible!! If I listened to the video correctly the melody starts at the 3 second mark and ends at the 11 second mark for a full turn before it starts repeating.





 - Song called Carousel Waltz
https://www.musicnotes.com/sheetmusic/mtd.asp?ppn=MN0109371 -Piano Sheet Music


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FicheFiction I can't actually read sheet music very well, I make these town tunes by ear. ^o^;>

Here is "Music Box - Carousel Waltz, The":

G-F-G-A-
-GFED-C-
D-E--DCB

G and A are high, all other notes are low. The musical phrase was too long to fit into two lines for a town tune, so I made it three. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove parts from the beginning or end to make the middle of it fit, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, though please note that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## FicheFiction

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


----------



## Buzzbladekate

Battle Born by The Killers please and thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2021



kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


Battle Born by The Killers please and thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Buzzbladekate Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and submit your request again while following them, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.


----------



## Buzzbladekate

kiwikenobi said:


> @Buzzbladekate Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and submit your request again while following them, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.



thank you!
sorry I missed the rules!
Here’s the link to the song Battle Born!





I’d like the first few seconds, also the few seconds starting at :19 seconds into the song and if possible for my 3rd request I’d like you to do near the end of the song, I don’t know what it would start on, but if you could end on the line “welcome home” that would be PERFECT.

THANK YOU!
BuzzbladeKate


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Buzzbladekate Here is "The Killers - Battle Born":

DFDCDDDC
DDDCDCAC

All the low notes.

And:

F---FGA-
C---zzzz

All the high notes.

And:

CFF---zz
CG-G-E--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Buzzbladekate

kiwikenobi said:


> @Buzzbladekate Here is "The Killers - Battle Born":
> 
> DFDCDDDC
> DDDCDCAC
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> And:
> 
> F---FGA-
> C---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> And:
> 
> CFF---zz
> CG-G-E--
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


THANK YOU!!! Amazing!!


----------



## mrbeanfan64

can anyone do the Mr. bean animated theme song please and thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mrbeanfan64 It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Mr Bean Animated Series Opening Theme":

A-A-CDE-
A-AG-E--

G and the last two A's are high, first two A's and all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Bump for town tunes.


----------



## KaylaDawn666

Can someone make a tune from this song?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@KaylaDawn666 It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Nightcore - Sakurane 「 Japanese Music 」":

EGAAACD-
CDDEGAA-

First E is low, last E and all other notes are high.


----------



## KaylaDawn666

kiwikenobi said:


> @KaylaDawn666 It's just me making town tunes here.
> 
> Here is "Nightcore - Sakurane 「 Japanese Music 」":
> 
> EGAAACD-
> CDDEGAA-
> 
> First E is low, last E and all other notes are high.


Thank you


----------



## PrincessPandaCrossing

Can you make a town tune of the second part of Microsoft Window's "Town", specifically after the intro and when the muted guitar instrument begins (roughly 0:01 to 0:05)?





I suppose it would be easy because it's already an MIDI file located in the files of every Windows OS since 2000 (C:\Windows\Media), but I don't have time to experiment with the Town Tune maker now.

Because this is one of my favorite _Sonic the Hedgehog_ songs, Theme of Metropolis Speedway from _Sonic Free Riders_ from 0:13 to 0:18, specifically the "Hey, hey, hey! Hey hey-yeaah! Mmm mmm, boo hey oh!" bit.





(I realized my paranoia was stupid and embarrassing, so here.)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessPandaCrossing Here is "Microsoft Windows - Town (MIDI)":

FGFEFECA
--DC--GC

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.

Here is "Theme of Metropolis Speedway":

EF-A---z
CDFG--F-

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

Could you do the pokemon sword battle theme starting at 0:56?





A survivor is born - tomb raider; starting at 1:25?





Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MikanTsumiki2003 Here is "Pokemon Sword & Shield - Trainer Battle Music (HQ)":

GAB-DB-A
B--A---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "A Survivor Is Born":

D---E---
A-F-E---

All the low notes.


----------



## duckvely

hello! can you do 2:51-2:56 please?


----------



## SweetPea321

Hi! I have been looking for these tunes and can’t seem the find them anywhere. Just came across this post and hope you can help me out 






Wings (opening theme) - Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete 
0:33-0:38 or 0:53-1:00





Burg - Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete 
0:02-0:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

@duckvely Here is "Second Life":

GFEDCC--
GFEDCC--

High G, all other notes low.

@SweetPea321 Here is "Wings (Opening Theme) - Lunar: Silver Star Story OST (Piano Cover)":

A-EE--BC
DB---zzz

All the low notes or all the high note will work.

And:

D-C-E---
D-E-E---

All the low notes or all the high note will work.

Here is "Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete ~ Burg (piano cover)":

EFE--EFG
G-FEF---

Low E, high G.


----------



## sacajawea_of_nokomis

Can you do this song: Take Me To The King : from the 15 sec point. 



 Thank you in advance.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sacajawea_of_nokomis Here is "Tamela Mann - Take Me To The King":

CCDEE--G
CCDED---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## sacajawea_of_nokomis

kiwikenobi said:


> @sacajawea_of_nokomis Here is "Tamela Mann - Take Me To The King":
> 
> CCDEE--G
> CCDED---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much


----------



## MaidMarian

Hey! Can i please have this song as a island tune (specifically the tune that plays throughout the song) 



 0:07-0:20


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MaidMarian Here is "Whistle Stop | Walt Disney Legacy Collection: Robin Hood":

BAB-G-G-
G-E-D---

Low D and E, all other notes high.
It's a little bit inaccurate. To be completely accurate to the original song, the A would need to be an A sharp, but it's just not possible to do in a town tune with all natural notes. It's pretty close, though, and the original is done by someone whistling, which is a tiny bit out of key anyway, so it might not really sound very different after all. ^o^;>


----------



## MaidMarian

kiwikenobi said:


> @MaidMarian Here is "Whistle Stop | Walt Disney Legacy Collection: Robin Hood":
> 
> BAB-G-G-
> G-E-D---
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> It's a little bit inaccurate. To be completely accurate to the original song, the A would need to be an A sharp, but it's just not possible to do in a town tune with all natural notes. It's pretty close, though, and the original is done by someone whistling, which is a tiny bit out of key anyway, so it might not really sound very different after all. ^o^;>


TY TY TYSM I edited the third G to be a low E and it is perfect!!


----------



## Sterew

Hello there! Do you think you can do this one from 0:24-0:28 and 0:30-0:34? 




And this one from 0:00-0:04?




Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sterew Here is "Final Fantasy III (NES) Music - Dark World":

A---F-A-
BCB-G---

All the high notes.

And:

G---E---
G---F-EC

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Final Fantasy III (NES) Music - Forbidden Land of Eureka":

DEF-D-G-
FEF-D---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mezzanine Here is "Atlas Air":

AEAAF-AE
AAG-AFAE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## julismithereens

Hi, I was just wondering if you could convert this anime opening for me, 



i would like you to convert 00:13 to 00:19 please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@julismithereens Here is "Boku Dake Ga Inai Machi Opening":

CGGG-F--
CGGG-F--

Low C, high G.


----------



## Sophie23

Hi, have you done an Beauty and the beast

Be Our Guest one?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sophie23 No, I didn't make that video.


----------



## Sophie23

kiwikenobi said:


> @Sophie23 No, I didn't make that video.


Oh oops  I’m so sorry! I just remembered how to do it now


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sophie23 It's fine! Let me know if there's another song that hasn't been made into a town tune yet that you would like me to turn into one. I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## VulpineSoda

Eyyyyy 
Can I request this song?





 (From 1:39 to 1:44)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@VulpineSoda Here is "Come to Light (feat Casey Lee Williams) by Jeff Williams [Arknights Soundtrack]":

GAB---C-
--A---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## VulpineSoda

kiwikenobi said:


> @VulpineSoda Here is "Come to Light (feat Casey Lee Williams) by Jeff Williams [Arknights Soundtrack]":
> 
> GAB---C-
> --A---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thanks You So Much, i appreciate it^^


----------



## AceofBrokenHearts

Hello, May I request sinful indulgence by miyura ayme 






the seconds I would like is 1:10-1:15, please and thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AceofBrokenHearts Here is "Sinful Indulgence":

GG-E---z
DC-D---z

Second G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## Dragz

Hi I have 2 requests if you still take them

Iris by goo goo dolls around 0:40




And
Hell and high Water by black stone cherry around 0:50




Thank you D


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Dragz Here is "Goo Goo Dolls - Iris [Official Music Video]":

CGGGGFEC
D---zzz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Black Stone Cherry - Hell And High Water with lyrics":

CDE-E-DC
E-DCA---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## UnstableMoxley

I'm so sorry to bother! If you still do the requests would you mind doing 0:02-0:07 and 0:37-0:42 please!
I've been trying for a week and can not get it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@UnstableMoxley Unfortunately "Glimwood Tangle - Pokémon Sword and Shield OST (Gamerip)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. That's the reason you were having such a hard time recreating it. It can't be done accurately because of all of the half step notes so close together. I can make an inaccurate version if you would like, though it really won't sound much like the original. I would also be happy to try a different song if you have another request. Just let me know what you would like me to do.


----------



## Ryanl40

Can you do talking out the side of your neck? 0:51 if possible. If not, then whatever is simplest.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ryanl40 Here is "Cameo - Talkin' Out The Side Of Your Neck":

FEDCD-F-
FEDCD---

All the low notes.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Little bump for town tunes. I'm always taking requests, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day.


----------



## Bloodyroses

Could you do Specialist from Persona 4? Specifically the part at 0:16 of this vid. 




Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bloodyroses Here is "Persona 4 - Specialist":

DFGA--AG
-GF-ED--

High G and A, low E and D.


----------



## Chipl95

Can you do these for me please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Chipl95 Here is "Men At Work - Down Under (Video)":

E-DCA-G-
A-D---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Great Southern Land":

FEEDDCCA
C-AC-D--

All the low notes.


----------



## floatingzoo

Hello! Could you make this into a tune?




From either :04 to :08 or :13 to :17  whichever is easier! Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@floatingzoo Here is "The Hardy Boys Nancy Drew Mysteries (Intro & Outro)":

E-D-E-DD
EDECD---

C and the last D are high, E and all other D's are low.


----------



## floatingzoo

kiwikenobi said:


> @floatingzoo Here is "The Hardy Boys Nancy Drew Mysteries (Intro & Outro)":
> 
> E-D-E-DD
> EDECD---
> 
> C and the last D are high, E and all other D's are low.


Oh my gosh perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three town tune requests a day, every day.


----------



## Parrothead

May I request Knee Deep by The Zac Brown Band and Jimmy Buffett?






:00 to 08 or :42 to :50. (Or whatever works really)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Parrothead Here is "Zac Brown Band ft. Jimmy Buffett - Knee Deep [Lyrics] [HD]":

A-C-CCDD
C-C---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Orius

Could you help me out with Aloha Oe from Lilo & Stitch? Just the chorus from :51 to 1:02.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@OriusPrime Here is "Tia Carrere - Aloha 'Oe Full Version [Lilo & Stitch Soundtrack]":

DE-G-C--
ED-G-B--

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Orius

kiwikenobi said:


> @OriusPrime Here is "Tia Carrere - Aloha 'Oe Full Version [Lilo & Stitch Soundtrack]":
> 
> DE-G-C--
> ED-G-B--
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.


Really appreciate the fast work! Works great and accurately. But the tone is a bit too perky for me, especially when "Aloha Oe" is a farewell song (and an even more melancholic song in Lilo & Stitch lol). I tried experimenting with a lower-tone version that's more somber:

GA-C-E- -
BA-B-D- -

All lower note.

Isabelle pretty much confirmed that I got it when she hummed the song.

Thanks anyway! Will ask again if I need another song done!


----------



## cloverhandreader

Could you do this: 



 starting from around 0:07 seconds in please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@OriusPrime The version I made was accurate to the original song. You've actually composed something new! And I'm glad you're happy with it! 

@cloverhandreader The part of "Star Wars Episode III - Battle over Coruscant Soundtrack" that you asked for is what is commonly referred to as the "Force Theme," since it comes up many times throughout all of the Star Wars movies. Here it is:

EA---B-C
DC---E--

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Orius

Decided to use your version of Aloha Oe after all - mine was too moody and depressing. lol


----------



## Sterew

Hello there! Will you be able to do these songs? Thank you so much!

From 0:00-0:05 



From 0:21-0-0:25 



From 0:35-0:41


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sterew Here is "Final Fantasy VI OST - 29 Forever Rachel":

F---EDCE
D---zzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "FFIV PIXEL REMASTER OST - The Final Battle (Final Boss Battle Theme)":

EDCBACD-
GFE---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "FFIV PIXEL REMASTER OST - Within the Giant (Giant of Babil)":

B---zAGE
B---C-B-

C and the second B are low. All other B's and notes are high.


----------



## xSenrin

hello!! is 0:00 - 0:03(ish) possible?





and 1:17 - 1:20(ish) for this?





thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@xSenrin Here is "Blue Moon (Blue Moon)":

B-ABDCBA
B---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Waiting 4 U":

CAG-ACC-
CAG-ACC-

Low C, high A and G.


----------



## xSenrin

kiwikenobi said:


> @xSenrin Here is "Blue Moon (Blue Moon)":
> 
> B-ABDCBA
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Waiting 4 U":
> 
> CAG-ACC-
> CAG-ACC-
> 
> Low C, high A and G.


AHH!! thank you so much!!! my island is named after blue moon so im so happy i get to use it as my town tune!! D


----------



## project122

I truly thank you for everything you've done here. May I please request the beginning, or any part of this song that you can make?





0:00-0:07 if possible.

You're a wonderful soul.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@project122 Here is "Final Fantasy VII - Ahead on Our Way [HQ]":

GFEFG-AC
EDD---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Felix Felicis

Hello! 






0:44-0:48 or you can find something similar in 0:16-0:18 or 0:24-0:26 
Sorry if I'm unclear.

Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Felix Felicis Here is "SenS - Hansai":

CAA-GAED
-DE-G---

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## Felix Felicis

Thank you!


----------



## FragginAardvark

13-17seconds if possible please, the main 'da daa dada dada daaa da' bit  did try searching this thread for 'E.T' but no luck, so apologies if it has been done before and I couldn't find it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FragginAardvark Here is "John Williams - Flying Theme (E.T. the Extra-terrestial Soundtrack) [HQ]":

C---G---
FEDEC---
G---zzzz

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. The last note is on a third line because it doesn't fit into two lines, but it completes the musical phrase. You can either leave it off and use the first two lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to fit the last note into the length of a town tune, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.


----------



## FragginAardvark

kiwikenobi said:


> @FragginAardvark Here is "John Williams - Flying Theme (E.T. the Extra-terrestial Soundtrack) [HQ]":
> 
> C---G---
> FEDEC---
> G---zzzz
> 
> First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. The last note is on a third line because it doesn't fit into two lines, but it completes the musical phrase. You can either leave it off and use the first two lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to fit the last note into the length of a town tune, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.


C--G--FEDEC--G-z works great, thanks! <3 i went to see it in the big screen recently having only seen it on the small screen so on a bit of a kick for it right now lol, and chose one of my new names (i'm trans) after Elliott too!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


----------



## yoguyreal

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


i have one! 



Could you do this? 0:00 - 0:08 or so? The repeating synth part before the vocals?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yoguyreal Unfortunately, that part of "Tally Hall - Welcome To Tally Hall" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. There are four half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can handle is two. Here is what I was able to do with it, but it's not accurate to the original song, so it won't sound exactly right:

DDDFE---
CCCED---

All the low notes. 

The last E really needs to be an E flat for it to be accurate, but it's just not possible in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## yoguyreal

kiwikenobi said:


> @yoguyreal Unfortunately, that part of "Tally Hall - Welcome To Tally Hall" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. There are four half-step notes in a row, and the most a town tune can handle is two. Here is what I was able to do with it, but it's not accurate to the original song, so it won't sound exactly right:
> 
> DDDFE---
> CCCED---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> The last E really needs to be an E flat for it to be accurate, but it's just not possible in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


Ah, okay. Thanks for trying! I appreciate what you're doing, very cool!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


----------



## kiwikenobi

A bump for town tunes.


----------



## Daddymarkky

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three town tune requests a day, every day.


Hi can you see if this can work at all please 




It the opening theme to poirot
Cheers


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Daddymarkky Here is "Agatha Christie's Poirot - Opening Theme Music":

ABCEA--C
BA-CBA--

The first four notes are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## Daddymarkky

Omg thank you so so so much


----------



## wtrmlnsbs

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three town tune requests a day, every day.



do you think i could get 



 from about 0:26 made into a town tune?? if you cant do that then no worries i have a lot of songs , thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wtrmlnsbs Here is "【ES!!】Stippling | Double Face color coded lyrics full【ENG/ROM】":

A-G-D-EF
EDC---zz

High G and A, all other notes low.

I did the part at 0:31. If you want the part at exactly 0:26, it would be like this:

A-G-D-E-
--zzzzz

High G and A, all other notes low.

Which I think is less interesting. You can use whichever you prefer, of course.


----------



## wtrmlnsbs

kiwikenobi said:


> @wtrmlnsbs Here is "【ES!!】Stippling | Double Face color coded lyrics full【ENG/ROM】":
> 
> A-G-D-EF
> EDC---zz
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> I did the part at 0:31. If you want the part at exactly 0:26, it would be like this:
> 
> A-G-D-E-
> --zzzzz
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> Which I think is less interesting. You can use whichever you prefer, of course.


thank you so much!!! <33


----------



## FallenTruth

Could you please make this into a town tune for me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FallenTruth Here is "KFC dance! NEVER MET  Encassator [PLAGU3MÜSIC]":

A-F-E---
A-F-E---

High A, low E.


----------



## FallenTruth

kiwikenobi said:


> @FallenTruth Here is "KFC dance! NEVER MET  Encassator [PLAGU3MÜSIC]":
> 
> A-F-E---
> A-F-E---
> 
> High A, low E.


Thank you!!


----------



## Lukazaide

Can you please do the Stone Ocean theme please?






From 0:10 to 0:13, the bit that goes ~JoJo Stone Ocean~


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lukazaide Here is "JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure: Stone Ocean OST: Jolyne's Theme (OFFICIAL)":

F--F--F-
E--C---z

All the low notes.


----------



## ryuk

hey! i was surprised this wasn’t already requested lol. if possible, could you make this into a town tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ryuk Here is "Squid Game Red Light Green Light Song [Red Light Green Light Squid Game Sound]":

ADD-D-C-
D-DDAAC-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## lillain

hi can i request 1:33-ithinkk around 1:40? 





and also like 1:05 to 1:10 ofthissong? thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lillain Here is "Malice Mizer - Ma Chérie ~ Itoshii kimi e ~ (2011)":

DC-B-C-D
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Ra✽bits - Melty♡Kitchen (Ensemble Stars!! Color Coded Lyrics KAN/ROM/ENG)":

B-BBCBA-
B-BBCBA-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Sourkimchi

I've been dying to have either of these two songs as my island tune, but I'm having such a hard time. Can you help me out?

BIGBANG - Loser and BIGBANG - Bad Boy
Just the chorus parts





0:01-0:06




1:02-1:08

Much appreciated if you can help!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sourkimchi I'm not familiar with the song "BIGBANG - LOSER M/V," so I don't know which part is the chorus. Please tell me which seconds of the video the part you'd like plays during, and I'll be happy to make that town tune for you. Here is the part that plays at the very beginning, 0:01-0:06, like you asked for.

B-D-BBD-
AABBCBA-

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "BIGBANG - BAD BOY M/V":

BABABABA
BABAG-E-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Sourkimchi

kiwikenobi said:


> @Sourkimchi I'm not familiar with the song "BIGBANG - LOSER M/V," so I don't know which part is the chorus. Please tell me which seconds of the video the part you'd like plays during, and I'll be happy to make that town tune for you. Here is the part that plays at the very beginning, 0:01-0:06, like you asked for.
> 
> B-D-BBD-
> AABBCBA-
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "BIGBANG - BAD BOY M/V":
> 
> BABABABA
> BABAG-E-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



The time stamp I gave, was the first part of the chorus. "Loser" starts with the chorus. These are perfect!! Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sourkimchi Ah, I see! I'm glad I made what you wanted on the first try, then! ^o^;>


----------



## markten

kiwikenobi said:


> A bump for town tunes.


could you possibly do the beginning of these two? the instrumental parts before they actually start singing!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@markten Here is "Irreplaceable":

AC-BC---
AC-BA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "[STATION] TEN 'Paint Me Naked' MV":

C-DEC-E-
C-GC---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## chibby

hi! i don't know if this has been done before or not, but i would love if you could do jubilife city's theme! probably around 0:00-0:07 is best/the main idea of the song.
thank u!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@chibby Here is "Jubilife City Nighttime)  Pokémon Diamond & Pearl Music Extended [Music OST][Original Soundtrack]":

G-C---F-
E-CGD---

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.


----------



## RimaAqua

Can you please do this one? I just like the beginning part.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RimaAqua Here is "The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the devil - piano cover":

BBBBBBBB
BA-A---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## RimaAqua

kiwikenobi said:


> @RimaAqua Here is "The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the devil - piano cover":
> 
> BBBBBBBB
> BA-A---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sir_Smiffy

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


Could you do any of these? Which ever is easiest for you 














 (specifically at 0:20 if you can make this one)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sir_Smiffy Here is "OMORI OST - 001 Title" and "OMORI OST - 172 DUET":

G-E---zz
BCDG-G--

Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low.

The part you asked for from the second one and the beginning of the first one are melodically identical, so they result in the same town tune. That melody also contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune, so it won't sound quite right. If you'd like me to make a different town tune from a different part of the song(s), or from another song, just let me know.

Here is "OMORI OST - 002 WHITE SPACE":


D-C-B-D-
C-B-D-C-

Or:

DCBDCBDC
BDCB---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Sir_Smiffy

kiwikenobi said:


> @Sir_Smiffy Here is "OMORI OST - 001 Title" and "OMORI OST - 172 DUET":
> 
> G-E---zz
> BCDG-G--
> 
> Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low.
> 
> The part you asked for from the second one and the beginning of the first one are melodically identical, so they result in the same town tune. That melody also contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune, so it won't sound quite right. If you'd like me to make a different town tune from a different part of the song(s), or from another song, just let me know.
> 
> Here is "OMORI OST - 002 WHITE SPACE":
> 
> 
> D-C-B-D-
> C-B-D-C-
> 
> Or:
> 
> DCBDCBDC
> BDCB---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


No thats okay! Thats what I thought would happen lol. Thank you!


----------



## FlashingLights3

Hi! I was wondering if you could do the first 10 seconds of this song for me? Thank you very much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FlashingLights3 Here is "30 Hours":

AEE---AC
BA---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## FlashingLights3

kiwikenobi said:


> @FlashingLights3 Here is "30 Hours":
> 
> AEE---AC
> BA---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sofia22

Hi! Thank you for doing this.  
If possible, I would like the song Sunset Sky by ASTRO from 00:50 to 00:55.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sofia22 Here is "Sunset Sky":

EDCC-D-E
-AG-D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Sofia22

kiwikenobi said:


> @Sofia22 Here is "Sunset Sky":
> 
> EDCC-D-E
> -AG-D---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much!


----------



## pinkfawn

Hi! Could I request Chiquitita by ABBA? I was hoping for the melody that starts around 4:48-4:52 if possible! It gets a little fast at that part, so if it's not possible it's no problem.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

From 1:22 - 1:32? :0 

Or whatever sounds good to you? I'm not sure when to like... put the end of where I want the tune >w>


----------



## kiwikenobi

@pinkfawn Here is "ABBA Chiquitita":

B-B-B-B-
BABCE-D-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Mimi Cheems Here is "Bad Suns - "Heaven Is A Place In My Head" [Official Video]":

CGGGGGFE
E---A-C-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## ice1057

Haven't posted in a forum in a long time. Makes me kind of nostalgic.

Was wondering if you could do this song? Like the first 8 or so seconds of it.


----------



## EtchaSketch

this one is kind of weird, but the first bit of this?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ice1057 Here is "Wolf's Rain - Gravity":

C-D-E-A-
G-EDC---

High G and A, all other notes low.

@EtchaSketch Here is "Bath Time - Nintendogs":

DDDECGEC
GF-G---z

Last G is high, all other G's and notes are low.


----------



## wades_bff

I have a feeling the key of this won't work as a town tune, but how about the first 4 seconds of "Death and I" from Hades?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wades_bff Here is "Hades - Death and I":

E---D--F
C---zzzz

All the low notes. As you expected, it's not quite accurate because of the combination of sharp and flat notes in the original song. The C really needs to be a C sharp to be accurate, but it can't be done in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song entirely, just let me know. I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## RainyFaye

You're an absolute life-saver! I was ready to research how to pick out these notes myself, but your thread came up. Thank you in advance!






I'm looking for the notes between 3:31 (timestamped) and 3:37. My expectation is that there are far too many notes, but I just tried to pick out the most clear main sequence of notes. The important part is that the last notes are captured and whatever measures prior that makes sense. Please let me know if you need me to whittle it down further, and thank you again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@RainyFaye Here is the entire portion from 3:31-3:37 of "[Library of Ruina]Mili-Iron Lotus":

dFGA--dF
GC-C-CCD
AGFGAc-c
FGAc-ccd
F---zzzz

Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes. The whole part you asked for is obviously too long to fit into one town tune, so I just did the whole section, and you can use whatever part of it you like best, and you can edit it however you like as well, if you wanted to remove some of the sustain lines - to fit more notes in, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Khaelis

I tried searching the thread and didn't get any results, so apologies if you've done this one already.






0:17~18 to 0:21~22 if possible, please!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Khaelis You actually requested "Ecruteak City" from the Pokémon Gold and Silver remakes from me yourself a few years ago here:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

i have two  https://youtu.be/GCRqSbV_vo0  https://youtu.be/u9AhjUcOfIU   whatever you can manage is fine.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But it looks like you asked for a different part of the song this time, so here it is:

EFGECCGC
-D-EGED-

The first and last G's are high, the second G and all other notes are low.


----------



## Khaelis

kiwikenobi said:


> @Khaelis You actually requested "Ecruteak City" from the Pokémon Gold and Silver remakes from me yourself a few years ago here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> i have two  https://youtu.be/GCRqSbV_vo0  https://youtu.be/u9AhjUcOfIU   whatever you can manage is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks like you asked for a different part of the song this time, so here it is:
> 
> EFGECCGC
> -D-EGED-
> 
> The first and last G's are high, the second G and all other notes are low.



That would explain why I didn't get any results! Totally forgot you made them for New Leaf as well. Just put in the tune and it sounds fantastic!


----------



## ice1057

Could you make something from this song starting at around 0:10? Right when the harmonica starts. Searched the thread but couldn't find anything for this.


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

Hi! Thank you for all you do with these town tunes! I have a couple requests!

Starting at 0:35





0:00-0:06





Starting at 1:07


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ice1057  Here is "HUNTERxHUNTER 1999 unreleased OST - Ohayou (Harmonica Cover)":

CDDCCBBG
CDDCCBBC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MikanTsumiki2003 Here is "Bungou Stray Dogs WAN! - Namae Wo Yobu Yo [ED]""

GG-FFF-E
EEEDDDDC

High G, all other notes low.

Unfortunately "KonoSuba OST #10 - Puzzle" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

EEEEF---
EEEED---

All the low notes. The D really needs to be a D sharp, but it's just not possible in a town tune.

Here is "Surface - Shower Me With Your Love (With Lyrics)":

B-B-BCDD
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Nix_

kiwikenobi said:


> Bump for town tunes.






 can you do this

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2021

Bump


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nix_ Here is "Mariah Carey Gives Ryan Reynolds SIDE EYE During TikTok Duet":

DEEED-DB
BCDE-D--

The first four notes are low, all other notes are high.


----------



## Nix_

Bump

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021



kiwikenobi said:


> @Nix_ Here is "Mariah Carey Gives Ryan Reynolds SIDE EYE During TikTok Duet":
> 
> DEEED-DB
> BCDE-D--
> 
> The first four notes are low, all other notes are high.


Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nix_ There's no need to bump the thread at the moment, we've been bumping it naturally by making posts about town tunes. When I originally said "bump for town tunes," I was just describing what my own post was for, it wasn't an instruction. ^o^;>


----------



## PrincessTaylor

How about some from BanG Dream?

The Main Menu theme 0:00-0:10, not sure if it will all fit though





Gacha theme 0:15-0:20





Thx thx thx!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor Here is "【BanG Dream! BGM】Menu Theme - Original":

DGBA-F--
DGAG-A--

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "【BanG Dream! BGM】Member Gacha":

C-G-C-E-
E--F---z

All the low notes. I slowed it down a lot because the next part contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune, so it wouldn't sound right. So I made just the first part fill up a whole town tune. If you don't mind it being shorter, you could take out some of the sustain lines - so that the notes play faster. Or if you don't mind the song sounding inaccurate, here's that:

CGCEE-F-
DGBDFECG

All the low notes. The second G really needs to be a G sharp to sound like the original song, but it just can't be done in a town tune with all natural notes.

Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song instead, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## PrincessTaylor

They both sound great! Thank you so much!


----------



## pseudomorph

hello! would i be able to get 4:23-4:29 for 



 fukurou by kokia?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@pseudomorph Here is "Kokia - Fukurou ~ fukurou ga shiraseru kyaku ga kita to ~ [Sub Spanish/English cc]":

DCDEFGFG
ED-D---z

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## LunaLovely

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


 
I have one. I would love The West Wing theme song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LunaLovely Here is "The West Wing - Opening Titles in High Definition":

D-G---zz
BGD---zz

Low D, high G and B.


----------



## girasolgirl

Hello! This is such a cool thing you do! Would I be able to get 0:10- 0:18 of My Beloved Monster. 
https://youtu.be/sML9NFeFAwU 
Yes, it's from Shrek-- it's also gonna be me and fiancé's first dance <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@girasolgirl Here is "My Beloved Monster":

GGGE-D-D
EG---zzz

First three G's are high, last G and all other notes are low.


----------



## girasolgirl

kiwikenobi said:


> @girasolgirl Here is "My Beloved Monster":
> 
> GGGE-D-D
> EG---zzz
> 
> First three G's are high, last G and all other notes are low.


Thank you so much!


----------



## miranIronsnow

I was the sun before it was cool









						✂️ town tune
					

7 seconds · Clipped by miran aburame · Original video "Starbound OST - Novakid Theme- I was the Sun (Before it was Cool)" by Bill383




					youtube.com
				




i was really hoping to make this part into a town tune and ive gone crazy trying i really just want the banjo part. i made a clip via youtube but just in case it glitches out its from 1:07 to 1:14!

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Mutti

Could you do a snip of spicegirls 

2 become 1

0:47 - 0:51

thanks!


----------



## Slothie21

Could you do some type of tune from the song zombie by the cranberries? Pleaassee


----------



## luna_rose

hi! I haven't been able to find a town tune for this song anywhere so could you make this one? 



 there are three different parts that I'd prefer to have made, so any of these are fine: 00:00 - 00:05, 00:40 - 00:45, or 00:45 - 00:50. (Whichever is easiest!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Slothie21 Please post a link to the song that you'd like me to turn into a town tune for you, and specify which seconds of it the part you want plays during if you have a preference, and I'll be happy to do that for you.

@Mutti The link you posted just goes to the Youtube homepage. Please post again with the correct link, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.

@miranIronsnow Here is "Starbound OST - Novakid Theme- I was the Sun (Before it was Cool)":

A-EGA-EG
ACAGE---

Low E, all other notes high.

@luna_rose Here is "Tokyo Revengers - Opening | Cry Baby":

EBAECBA-
AAAADD--

Low E and D, all other notes high.

And:

FEDE-CDC
GAFGEFDE

High G and A, all other notes low.

And the third part you asked for has too many sharp and flat notes to be able to be recreated as a town tune, but hopefully the other two will work for you.


----------



## luna_rose

Thanks!!


----------



## miranIronsnow

oh my goodness thanks so much! this is exactly what i wanted  your very talented! keep up the awesome work!



kiwikenobi said:


> @miranIronsnow Here is "Starbound OST - Novakid Theme- I was the Sun (Before it was Cool)":
> 
> A-EGA-EG
> ACAGE---
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Mutti

Oops sorry! Here is the link


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mutti Here is "Spice Girls - 2 Become 1":

DEF---zz
DAG-A---

Low D and E, high A and G.


----------



## VevWeebstar

I'd really appreciate it if you could convert this song to a town tune:




From 0:00 to 0:12 would be great 
Thank you very much for this (i'm terrible at converting songs)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@VevWeebstar Here is "Nagi no Asukara Opening 1「4K」「60FPS」「Creditless」":

D-GB-C-G
---GB-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## VevWeebstar

Thank you so much


----------



## cle.fable

thank you so much for doing this!! could you please do appletree by erykah badu ? about 2:01 - 2:06 would be best!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cle.fable Here is "Appletree":

DDDDAA-E
EEFECC--

All the low notes.


----------



## [REDACTED]

Yo! I know you've been doing this for a very long time and I'm not sure if you're still taking requests but if you are I would be ever so grateful if you could help me out, I'm tone deaf and musically inept lmao.

I want to make a town tune out of the very start of this song, is it possible, can you do it? )





						Vexxit Trixum.mp3
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## kiwikenobi

@[REDACTED] I'm not comfortable downloading files from people I don't know. If the song is on Youtube, please provide a link to it, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## PrincessTaylor

Hiya! Thanks again for everything that you do! I had a couple songs that I'd love to be converted into town tunes!

0:48-0:55, if there's still enough space, could you include the "bye bye bye" that comes right after? If not, I totally understand! I would rather have it sound complete than rushed.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor Here is "Mieruko-Chan Opening 1『  Mienaikara ne !? 』Op (Legendado PT-BR/EN/ID/TH)":

G-A-G--G
-FEFGA--

Low E, all other notes high.

Something to keep in mind is that tone tunes take exactly four seconds to play back in the game. So, usually only about three to five seconds of songs can fit into a town tune while sounding accurate to the original, sometimes significantly less or more if the song is very fast or slow. In this instance, the part I turned into a town tune was from 0:48-0:52, four seconds. The part after, including the part with the line "Bye bye bye" lasts until about 0:57. I can make a second town tune using that part, like this:

G-FEFGFE
CC-D-C--

High G, all other notes low.

But I can't make the whole part you asked for into one town tune, there just isn't room for that many notes, let alone the sustains to make the timing sound right. I hope one of these will work for you, let me know if you'd like me to try something else or change anything.


----------



## [REDACTED]

I wouldn't be able to find it on youtube  I'm pretty sure its an old song me and a friend of mine found on Soundcloud a long time ago, but I renamed it to organize the rest of the music we found, sorry, I thought Drive would let you click on the link and play it in-browser. Do you know of any other way I could send it that would feel safe for you?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@[REDACTED] I tried to use the Google drive link you provided before, and it says that I require access, so I can't see or hear it at all. Perhaps if you uploaded the song to Youtube or somewhere similar yourself, I could hear it. You could have it be privately listed and send me the link via private message if it's something you don't want to share with others.


----------



## [REDACTED]

Oh damn my bad here






						Vexxit Trixum.mp3
					






					drive.google.com
				




Try it now? If it still doesn't work I don't wanna take up your time or nothin' so maybe you could Tunify this instead (Again, just the first few seconds of the song that you can fit in a town tune):






thank you for working with me here haha,,,


----------



## kiwikenobi

@[REDACTED] I'm able to hear "Vexxit Trixum" now, but unfortunately, it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

F-ECBGBF
-ECBGBC-

All the low notes. But it really doesn't sound much like it at all, because it just can't be done using all natural notes in a town tune. Sorry.

And if you don't mind sharing, what is this mysterious song from? Or is it an original composition?

Here is "Deltarune Chapter 2 OST: 22 - Spamton":

E-B--B--
BAEGD---

Low E, all other notes low.


----------



## [REDACTED]

Thanks a bunch anyway my dude! I had an inkling it wasn't gonna work 100%, but It's still unique enough to use as my town tune anyway, and at least I'll know what it stemmed from haha.

It's not from anything, though, just a music sample for a character from a big story me and a friend have been working on for a few years now. Hence why it's stored away in a folder on Drive. : o ) Funky lil tune tho isn't it

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Ozella

Is there anyway you can make me this tune? 



 starting at 1:17 : It’s Castle by Halsey. Thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Ozella Here is "Castle // Halsey lyrics":

DCA---DD
DDCDE-D-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Ozella

kiwikenobi said:


> @Ozella Here is "Castle // Halsey lyrics":
> 
> DCA---DD
> DDCDE-D-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you


----------



## odangos

Could you please help me figure out the notes for the beginning of "Don't Go" by Yaz? [



] 0:01-0:04


----------



## kiwikenobi

@odangos Here is "Don't Go ("Best Of")":

G-GC-C-B
-B-AE-E-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## scootsen

Hi there! Could you please do Come Back to Earth by Mac Miller? The very beginning “my regrets look just like texts I shouldn’t send” or whatever part you think would work the best!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@scootsen Here is "Mac Miller - Come Back To Earth":

ACAGGEED
DCD---zz

A, G, and the first C are high, all other C's and notes are low.


----------



## EmiB43

Could you do these please:

Hello world




1.24-1.34

Paradise




0.37-0.47

Infinity




The beginning part

Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EmiB43 Here is "Blood Blockade Battlefront –Opening Theme – Hello,world!":

GFGFGFCF
---zE-C-

High G, low C and E.

Here is "SK8 The Infinity opening full [Paradise~ rude-α]":

D-A-DC-D
-A-D-C-D

High A, low D and C.

Here is "SK8 the Infinity Ending - New Ending Episode 11 |【INFINITY by Yuuri】":

D-B-AAABD
-B-AAAG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## EmiB43

kiwikenobi said:


> @EmiB43 Here is "Blood Blockade Battlefront –Opening Theme – Hello,world!":
> 
> GFGFGFCF
> ---zE-C-
> 
> High G, low C and E.
> 
> Here is "SK8 The Infinity opening full [Paradise~ rude-α]":
> 
> D-A-DC-D
> -A-D-C-D
> 
> High A, low D and C.
> 
> Here is "SK8 the Infinity Ending - New Ending Episode 11 |【INFINITY by Yuuri】":
> 
> D-B-AAABD
> -B-AAAG--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Wow! That was so fast. I tried them all and they're amazing. Thanks so much!


----------



## BlakeP.

Requesting this song please.




0:06-0:12


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BlakeP. Here is "Ba'athist Iraq National Anthem - Land Of The Two Rivers (Piano Tutorial)":

CCF-F-G-
G-A--FA-

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## BlakeP.

kiwikenobi said:


> @BlakeP. Here is "Ba'athist Iraq National Anthem - Land Of The Two Rivers (Piano Tutorial)":
> 
> CCF-F-G-
> G-A--FA-
> 
> Low C, all other notes high.


Thank you very much!


----------



## EmiB43

Would it be possible to get these please?





1:43-1:53





0:50-1:00

Thanks (sorry if they're tricky)


----------



## Nimwen

Hi! Can you make a tune from this song? Basically the 0:42 to 0:48, I guess, the notes keep repeating in the song, so... And it's kinda pitched, so don't worry if it's not possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EmiB43 Don't worry, both of your requests were actually very easy. 

Here is "Pokémon The Movie 15: Kyurem vs The Sword of Justice - Opening Theme":

B--AG---
zzGGA-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "My Hero Academia - Opening 7 | Starmaker":

GAGFEFG-
GAGFEDC-

High G and A, all other notes low.

@Nimwen I'm not sure what you mean by "pitched," but the part of "AURORA - Cure For Me (Official Video)" that you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

EFG-EFAA
EFG-EFBB

Low E, all other notes high. The G really needs to be a G flat, but it just can't be done with all natural notes in a town tune. Let me know if you would like me to try a different part of that song that might work better, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## EmiB43

kiwikenobi said:


> @EmiB43 Don't worry, both of your requests were actually very easy.
> 
> Here is "Pokémon The Movie 15: Kyurem vs The Sword of Justice - Opening Theme":
> 
> B--AG---
> zzGGA-B-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "My Hero Academia - Opening 7 | Starmaker":
> 
> GAGFEFG-
> GAGFEDC-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> @Nimwen I'm not sure what you mean by "pitched," but the part of "AURORA - Cure For Me (Official Video)" that you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:
> 
> EFG-EFAA
> EFG-EFBB
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. The G really needs to be a G flat, but it just can't be done with all natural notes in a town tune. Let me know if you would like me to try a different part of that song that might work better, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Nimwen

kiwikenobi said:


> @EmiB43 Don't worry, both of your requests were actually very easy.
> 
> Here is "Pokémon The Movie 15: Kyurem vs The Sword of Justice - Opening Theme":
> 
> B--AG---
> zzGGA-B-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "My Hero Academia - Opening 7 | Starmaker":
> 
> GAGFEFG-
> GAGFEDC-
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.
> 
> @Nimwen I'm not sure what you mean by "pitched," but the part of "AURORA - Cure For Me (Official Video)" that you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:
> 
> EFG-EFAA
> EFG-EFBB
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. The G really needs to be a G flat, but it just can't be done with all natural notes in a town tune. Let me know if you would like me to try a different part of that song that might work better, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.




Thanks so much!! Don't worry, this one is perfect!!


----------



## Aomis01

Hello 
So I know that you have already made windfall island but it was not the tunes I was looking for. 




I’m so thankful and would appreciate it if you could make the flute sound into a tune. It’s between 0:20-0:30
Thank you so much again


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Aomis01 Ah, what you want is the Kakariko Village theme from A Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, and several other Zelda games, including Wind Waker as a sort of homage or reference in the Windfall Island theme. Mostly pointing that out in the event that other people search for one or the other of the different names for that particular sequence of notes in the future. ^o^;> 

Here it is:

CF--CA--
FC---zzz

First two C's are low. Last C and A are high.


----------



## Aomis01

kiwikenobi said:


> @Aomis01 Ah, what you want is the Kakariko Village theme from A Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, and several other Zelda games, including Wind Waker as a sort of homage or reference in the Windfall Island theme. Mostly pointing that out in the event that other people search for one or the other of the different names for that particular sequence of notes in the future. ^o^;>
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> CF--CA--
> FC---zzz
> 
> First two C's are low. Last C and A are high.



Omggg thank you so much, A little hyped right now because my animal crossing is updating right now. But thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## Twinkie

Hi!

I know nothing about music. So sorry if this can't work, but would it be possible to convert the starting lyrics of You are a Pirate into a town tune?

Just the first three seconds.






Here is a piano arrangement of the same song.






Thanks in advance!


----------



## thoroughaway

I see your limit for requests is 3 per day so I hope it's alright if I ask all 3 in one ^^' ! just the first 4-5 secs of each of them pls; sorry in advance if any are tricky !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Twinkie Here is "Lazy Town | You Are A Pirate Music Video":

GCCCBCDB
AG--G--D
-FEC---z

First G is high, all other G's and notes are low. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the length of a town tune while preserving the original timing, so I made it three lines long instead of two. You can use two of the lines as they are, or choose a different starting point in the middle, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - so that more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@thoroughaway Yes, you did it exactly right.  Here is "DECO*27 - The Vampire feat. Hatsune Miku:

EDCC-C-B
-C-E-DC-

The third and fourth C's are high, all other C's and notes are low. The end of the musicl phrase is another high C, but it couldn't quite fit into two lines while preserving the timing of the original song. You can remove one of the sustain lines - to add the C at the end if you like, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

Here is "DECO*27 - Otome Dissection feat. Hatsune Miku":

ACDF-C-B
CDD-A---

All the low notes.

Here is "【GUMI】English and romaji subs":

ABAD-BAB
AD-B---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

This song, please! From 0:58 to 1:04, please? c:

And then this one,





from 1:02 to 1:11, maybe? ;w; If it'll work! If not, maybe just 1:06 to 1:12? c:

Thanks so much T^T


----------



## Twinkie

kiwikenobi said:


> @Twinkie Here is "Lazy Town | You Are A Pirate Music Video":
> 
> GCCCBCDB
> AG--G--D
> -FEC---z
> 
> First G is high, all other G's and notes are low. The musical phrase was too long to fit into the length of a town tune while preserving the original timing, so I made it three lines long instead of two. You can use two of the lines as they are, or choose a different starting point in the middle, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - so that more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.



That works out pretty well! I did some tinkering and got to what I desired. Thank you very much!


----------



## Nomkin

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.







Between 0:21 and 0:30 if you could try. If not, any part of the song would be fine


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mimi Cheems Here is "mac demarco // my kind of woman (LYRICS)":

E-D-C---
zzEGE-D-

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "FAITH":

F--FEEFA
D---zzzz

High A, all other notes low.

@Nomkin Here is "Get Jinxed (ft. Djerv) | Official Music Video - League of Legends":

F-FE-C--
F-FE---z

All the low notes. Unfortunately, the song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This was as close as I could get, but the C really needs to be a C sharp, and it just can't be done with all natural notes. Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## crsssy

Hi! I'd like to request the following tunes:






1. The vocal line from 0:37-0:40 (repeated again at 1:42-1:45)
2. Same song, but the ending bit from 3:04-3:09-ish!

Thank you so much in advance!! I'm horrible at these things T_T


----------



## kiwikenobi

@crsssy Here is "GLASSY":

G-FED--C
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.

Unfortunately the other part you asked for can't be accurately recreated as a town tune because it contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that can't be done using all natural notes. The closest I can get is something like this:

BCD-DCB-
BCDGDCB-

High G, all other notes low. It's not exactly right, but it's similar. The first one is exactly right, though.


----------



## crsssy

kiwikenobi said:


> @crsssy Here is "GLASSY":



These are perfect, I'll put the first one in as my town tune right away! Thank you so much once again!


----------



## zomb

kiwikenobi said:


> A bump for town tunes.


hi i don’t know if im replying to the correct thing as i’ve never used this website before but could you maybe do 



 any part from 3:34? or any part of 



 :3


----------



## Whovian45810

Aimer Hana no Uta




Specifically 0:00-0:22
and 2:20-2:48


Haru wa Yuku




3:20-3:45


----------



## kiwikenobi

@zomb Yes, you made your request exactly right! 

Here is "Cavetown - Hug All Ur Friends [Official Music Video]":

EGBAABBA
BAGG---z

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Calpol":

CC-CCCGG
-G---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Whovian45810 here is "Hana No Uta":

E---A-E-
E-C-D-E-

High A, all other notes low.

And:

CBCDE-E-
--CDE-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "haruhayuku":

CBC--BCD
C--BCBC-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## enoyna

Hello, I hope everyone's having a good day! I'd like to request this song, apologies that it's an extremely suggestive song, but it's funny and catchy. I'd like to have the intro or the first line whichever works best.

If its too inappropriate for you to want to work with, I'd alternatively like Huhu by DVA's intro.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@enoyna Here is the first song you requested, which I'll refrain from putting the title here, but you obviously know what it is. ^o^;>

BDADGDAB
CDBDA---

Low D, all other notes high.

I just did the very beginning, since it's instrumental, and I'm not that curious to listen to the rest of it with a title like that. XD

Here is "Dva - huhu":

BGDABGDA
BGDABGDA

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Chibi-hikaru

Hi,

I would like to request this song if possible: Deltarune Chapter 2: It's Pronounced "Rules"





I am not sure how much of the first part of the song are possible for a town tune, but the first seconds of it would be good for me if  (I am not picky)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Chibi-hikaru Here is "Deltarune Chapter 2: It's Pronounced "Rules":

E-CBA--A
A-GFEDCD

G and the third A are high, first two A's and all other notes are low.


----------



## Lazi

Hello again! I'd like to request this tune if possible? It's kite tenjo's whistle from Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Links!




Just the first 7-ish seconds please! (the video is just the same tune on repeat)
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lazi Here is "Kite Tenjo Whistle Sound (Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Links - ZEXAL)":

E-DCB-CD
E-BBE---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Lazi

Thanks, but it just doesn't feel right, i think it's because of there not being enough space for the final notes. So, can i instead request one final tune for today? It's kalin's harmonica. 



Specifically the portion at 2:45 please? thank you in advance, and i'm sorry for being picky!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lazi There's no need to apologize, anyone can make up to three requests for town tunes here every day. You could even make a third one today if you want. 

Here is "♫Kalin Kessler Harmonica Comparison (Anime Jap, Eng, Games)":

DEFDCEGC
---zzzzz

G and the first C are high, second C and all other notes are low.


----------



## vampyyrs

hiii! i was wondering if you can turn this: 



 into a town/island tune! preferably the beginning/opening of the song as it’s also the chorus ^__^ thanks so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@vampyyrs Here is "Akazukin Chacha - Creditless Opening":

C-C-CD-D
DDD-AG--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Grizzle_2002

Hey I just scrolled through about 80 pages before I realized there's a search section.
If it's possible could you do the first few seconds of this song. I'm not sure if it'd work but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Grizzle_2002 Ah, sorry you spent so much time on that. Maybe I should move the instructions on how to search the thread higher up in my first post. ^o^;>

Here is "All the Rain":

ACEE-EDC
BDGG-GFB

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Chrissy87

May I make a request for Hannah and Volmer from A Cure for Wellness? 




Thank you so much ahead of time! And if it's not doable, I will completely understand!


----------



## ScionOfSaturn

Hello there! And thanks for doing all these tunes. You rock! ❤

I wondered if you could do
• Syd Matters - Obstacles
• Daughter - Burn It Down
• Daughter - Youth
• Radiohead - Creep
Any of these. But Obstacles would be the best.  
Thank you in advance. But if you can't help me out, I completely understand. Thank you. 

Obstacles:




Burn it down:




Youth:




Creep:


----------



## giuferreira

Hello! Thank you for taking your time to do this, you're amazing ^^
I would like to request "Kokoro no Kakera"





If possible I would love the first 9 seconds instrumental (0:01 - 0:09) as an island tune! They play again at 2:45 (2:45 - 2:54) in another key if you need it as a help!

Thank you so much again and sorry for bothering!!!
Have a nice day


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Chrissy87 Here is "A Cure For Wellness - Hannah & Volmer [Piano Tutorial]":

EFECBCD-
B---zzzz

All the low notes.

@ScionOfSaturn I have a limit of three tunes per day per person, so I'll do the first three you asked for today, and then I can do more tomorrow. And if you would like me to do different parts of the songs you requested, please tell me which seconds of the videos the parts you want play during, and I'll be happy to do that for you.

Here is "Syd Matters - Obstacles":

C---C---
D-ED-C--

All the high notes or all the low notes.

Here is "Daughter - "Burn It Down":

DDDECCC-
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Daughter - Youth":

EE-G-D--
CD-E---z

High G, all other notes low.

@giuferreira There's no need to apologize, there's no bother! I'm offering this service because I enjoy making town tunes for people.  

Here is "Kokoro no Kakera - Pieces of a Broken Heart - Japanese Version":

E-B-B---
E-BCB-G-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## allainah

Hi Kiwi! When you have time could to give this song a go? 
youtube link
The melody from as soon as the song starts is perfect, please, thank u so much for doing these!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@allainah Here is "Il cielo in una stanza (Remastered)":

G-F-G-F-
G-F-A-G-

All the high notes.

And:

FE--D---
EF-D---z

All the low notes.

I wasn't sure if you meant the moment the song starts playing or when the singer first starts singing for "as soon as the song starts," so I did both because they were easy to do.


----------



## allainah

aaaaaa thank you so much you're seriously the kindest person on this site <3 c: 
and yeah I meant the very start, but I will try out the other as well, might sound even better, thanks again!!


----------



## ScionOfSaturn

kiwikenobi said:


> @Chrissy87 Here is "A Cure For Wellness - Hannah & Volmer [Piano Tutorial]":
> 
> EFECBCD-
> B---zzzz
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @ScionOfSaturn I have a limit of three tunes per day per person, so I'll do the first three you asked for today, and then I can do more tomorrow. And if you would like me to do different parts of the songs you requested, please tell me which seconds of the videos the parts you want play during, and I'll be happy to do that for you.
> 
> Here is "Syd Matters - Obstacles":
> 
> C---C---
> D-ED-C--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Daughter - "Burn It Down":
> 
> DDDECCC-
> C---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Daughter - Youth":
> 
> EE-G-D--
> CD-E---z
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @giuferreira There's no need to apologize, there's no bother! I'm offering this service because I enjoy making town tunes for people.
> 
> Here is "Kokoro no Kakera - Pieces of a Broken Heart - Japanese Version":
> 
> E-B-B---
> E-BCB-G-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you. I am in deep gratitude. Thank you. I'm gonna check the tunes after work and then think about if I want other seconds or not. But thank you. This means a lot to me. And I really appreciate your service. You are amazing. And I am sorry if I sent too many requests. I wasn't sure. Sorry.


----------



## Chrissy87

Thank you so much!


----------



## MxBaconStealer

Hello I would like to request King by Kanaria. The intro tune within the first 5 seconds is fine.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MxBaconStealer Unfortunately "【GUMI】KING【Kanaria】" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. It has so many, in fact, that it that the result sounds almost nothing like it. But here is what I was able to do anyway in case it suits your needs:

C-GFEDC-
BCBCB---

High G, all other notes low.

The original song hits pretty much every possible note on its way down from the high note, so there just isn't any way to recreate that sound in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song (though it may have the same problems) just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## Dusky Bones

Greetings! I would really love it if you could create a melody using this song:




(0:05 - 0:10)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nox Aeternae Here is "Ralsei's Lullaby":

A-EAC-B-
G-D-E---
GFE---B-

D, E, and the first A are low. Second A and all other notes are high. (And, if you use the third line, that B is low.)

The part you asked for was too long to fit into two lines, so I made it be three to complete the musical phrase. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Dusky Bones

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nox Aeternae Here is "Ralsei's Lullaby":
> 
> A-EAC-B-
> G-D-E---
> GFE---B-
> 
> D, E, and the first A are low. Second A and all other notes are high. (And, if you use the third line, that B is low.)
> 
> The part you asked for was too long to fit into two lines, so I made it be three to complete the musical phrase. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


I absolutely love it, thank you so much!


----------



## MxBaconStealer

kiwikenobi said:


> @MxBaconStealer Unfortunately "【GUMI】KING【Kanaria】" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. It has so many, in fact, that it that the result sounds almost nothing like it. But here is what I was able to do anyway in case it suits your needs:
> 
> C-GFEDC-
> BCBCB---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> The original song hits pretty much every possible note on its way down from the high note, so there just isn't any way to recreate that sound in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song (though it may have the same problems) just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


Thank you I will check it when I get home and if not I'll request a different song


----------



## aquatic_floaty_thing

Can you do beautiful James by placebo, from the beginning 



Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@aquatic_floaty_thing Here is "Placebo - Beautiful James (Official Visualiser)":

D-E--CBC
BCBCBC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Nordika

Hello! I was wondering if you could do this song for me  just the first 3-5 seconds of it, unless you need to find a different part of the song, will work for me! ♡






Thank you in advance! ; v ;


----------



## ThisIsNonsense

Hello, could you The Battle is going again from 2:56 until 3:02 please! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nordika Here is "Tom Waits - Shiver Me Timbers":

CFGA-A-A
GF-D---z

High G and A, low D and C.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2021

@ThisIsNonsense Unfortunately, the part of "The Battle is Going Again! : The New Order Last Day of Europe Buryatia Sablin "Sablinist" OST" that you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune using all natural notes. This is as close as I can get:

ABC---zB
AGA---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. 
The G really needs to be a G sharp, but it just can't be done in a town tune. If there's a different song you'd like me to do, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## Nordika

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nordika Here is "Tom Waits - Shiver Me Timbers":
> 
> CFGA-A-A
> GF-D---z
> 
> High G and A, low D and C.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2021
> 
> @ThisIsNonsense Unfortunately, the part of "The Battle is Going Again! : The New Order Last Day of Europe Buryatia Sablin "Sablinist" OST" that you asked for contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune using all natural notes. This is as close as I can get:
> 
> ABC---zB
> AGA---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> The G really needs to be a G sharp, but it just can't be done in a town tune. If there's a different song you'd like me to do, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.



 omg thank you so much!! I've been wanting this as my tune for SO long! Its one of my fave songs and is actually my phone ringtone


----------



## Sadthalo

Hi, new here I would love if you could help me out with this song I've been trying all day. I would the first seconds of the song mostly flute.


----------



## fwn

Hello~!

would appreciate a town tune of 



It's a Marshmallow World 
any part that is easy to make into a town tune, or the main "it's a marshmallow world in the winter"

thanks very much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sadthalo Here is "My Ordinary Life-The Living Tombstone":

DEFDBCDB
CBCDE---

All the low notes.

I did the part starting at 0:17 rather than the part that starts at 0:12 because it is able to be accurately recreated as a town tune using all natural notes. The very beginning of the song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune using all natural notes, which might be why you were having trouble getting that part to sound right--it can't in a town tune. I hope this part will suit your needs, let me know if you'd like me to try something different.

@fwn Here is "A Marshmallow World":

DBD-DBD-
DBD-E---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## wooyos

kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


hii !! could you do deja vu by ateez ? 



 from 1:01-1:08 just the “da da da da da” part !! thank u so much <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@wooyos Here is "ATEEZ Deja Vu Lyrics (Deja Vu )  (Color Coded Lyrics)":

A--A-BC-
F--F-FE-

All the low notes.


----------



## aquatic_floaty_thing

kiwikenobi said:


> @aquatic_floaty_thing Here is "Placebo - Beautiful James (Official Visualiser)":
> 
> D-E--CBC
> BCBCBC--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


 It’s perfect thanks


----------



## Orius

Hi, would like to request a new song if it's possible. 





Just the part from 0:12 to 0:17 (_"It means no worries, for the rest of your daaaays!"_)

Tysm. ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Orius Here is "The Lion King - Hakuna Matata || 1080p || HD || English":

EE-E-D-C
---zzA-C
C-AC-D--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into two lines of a town tune, so I made it be three. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - or rests z to make room for more notes in two lines, though please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Orius

kiwikenobi said:


> @Orius Here is "The Lion King - Hakuna Matata || 1080p || HD || English":
> 
> EE-E-D-C
> ---zzA-C
> C-AC-D--
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The part you asked for is too long to fit into two lines of a town tune, so I made it be three. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - or rests z to make room for more notes in two lines, though please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


I managed to shorten it up a bit. lol It's not perfect, my shortening, but it works out, I think.

EEEDC--A
CC-ACD--

All high notes.

I feel like the first verse doesn't really need to drag out that long since it's just one straight line, which was why I kinda squeezed it in without sustain. What really needed the sustain to make it sound smooth was at the end of the verse at the first C-- and then at the end of the second verse at the final D--. lol Like I said, it's not perfect, but it's pretty close to the song now.

Thanks again for the help! Couldn't have done it without you. <3


----------



## Banjo Bubbles

This is my first time posting on a forum so I hope I'm doing it right but could you do the first 4 seconds if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Banjo Bubbles Here is "SEVENTEEN - Crush @Comeback Show 'Attacca'":

E-E-E---z
EEEE-E-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## bennsect

could you do 1:14-1:22 of this song? thanks :]


----------



## kiwikenobi

@bennsect Here is "Car Seat Headrest - "My Boy (Twin Fantasy)" (Official Audio)":

CCCC-E-G
---zzzzz

Low E, high G and C.


----------



## timberglenbabe

I'm sorry if I've missed this being posted before (but I couldn't find it in the thread!!), but if you get the chance would you consider doing this song, anywhere from the 00:00 - 00:05 mark? If that doesn't work it's totally okay!


----------



## SummerSoldier

This song 0:05 - 0:10 and 0:59 - 1:05 if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@timberglenbabe Here is "Everybody Loves Raymond Theme music":

EGEGEAA-
-CACAGC-

Low E, all other notes high. I had to fudge the notes a tiny bit. The second G really needs to be a G sharp, but it can't be done in a town tune. Still, it should be quite close. Let me know if you' like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether.

@SummerSoldier Here is "Twenty One Pilots - Choker (Official Video)":

F-DA---z
F-DE---z

High A, all other notes low.

And:

D-CBA-G-
EEDED-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## SummerSoldier

kiwikenobi said:


> @timberglenbabe Here is "Everybody Loves Raymond Theme music":
> 
> EGEGEAA-
> -CACAGC-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high. I had to fudge the notes a tiny bit. The second G really needs to be a G sharp, but it can't be done in a town tune. Still, it should be quite close. Let me know if you' like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether.
> 
> @SummerSoldier Here is "Twenty One Pilots - Choker (Official Video)":
> 
> F-DA---z
> F-DE---z
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> And:
> 
> D-CBA-G-
> EEDED-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


That was quick! Thank you!!


----------



## scrivenguild

Hello! I have been trying to make or find this song for so long and I am so happy to have found your thread. The fact that you get the tunes spot on by ear is so impressive and I'm so grateful!  I actually went through all 142 pages to see what songs you had done.

This is the song I would like!

Rufus's Welcoming Ceremony - FFVII






Preferably from 0:00-0:03 but if those notes don't work then I would also be okay with 0:15-0:20-ish. I leave the details up to your discretion from any song I request because you have such a talent for this and when you pick it sounds wonderful.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@scrivenguild The first three seconds of "Final Fantasy VII - Rufus Welcoming Ceremony [HQ]" are all half-step notes in a row, and the most that a town tune can recreate with all natural notes is one half step. So anything I could make wouldn't sound much like that part of the song at all.

The other part you asked for is very easy to recreate in a town tune, though, so here it is:


GFE-EDEF
EDC---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Midorin

Hi there!! Tysm for doing this!! Please could I request true love’s kiss from Enchanted? Here’s the link! 




I’d like the melody of the ‘I’ve been dreaming of a true love’s kiss’ if possible!! So around 0:47-0:51 for example c:

tysmmm lmk if there’s any issues!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Midorin Here is "True Love's Kiss (From "Enchanted"/ Soundtrack Version)":

C-C-BCBG
C-F-E---

E and the first and last C's are low, all other C's and notes are high.


----------



## Midorin

kiwikenobi said:


> @Midorin Here is "True Love's Kiss (From "Enchanted"/ Soundtrack Version)":
> 
> C-C-BCBG
> C-F-E---
> 
> E and the first and last C's are low, all other C's and notes are high.



Aaaaaaa it’s so perfect!!! Tysm again!!!


----------



## Sadthalo

Thank you so much I truly appreciate it. I hope everything you eat is the perfect temperature today


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sadthalo That’s one of the best well-wishes I’ve ever heard, thank you! ^_^


----------



## Kitkat63

Hello!!
If possible, could you do a town tune of this song - so long by fleece. Just the first 2 seconds before they go "OH" please 





Or agust by flipturn 



2:10 thru 2:17 whatever is manageable/reasonable

Or talk to you by Ricky Montgomery




0:15-:20 or 1:30-1:35
I'm sorry if it's trouble some!! And if this is asking too much , I'll wait my turn or take down my ask
Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kitkat63 You made your request exactly right, no need to apologize. 

Here is "Fleece - So Long (Official Audio)":

B-AGEDC-
B-AGEDC-

High B, A, and G, low E, D, and C. I looped the musical phrase twice since it fit nicely into two lines for a town tune, and it seems to loop in the original song anyway. If you want it to be just once, then you can just leave the second line blank, with all rests (sleeping frog note).

Here is "flipturn - August (Official Music Video)":

FD-FDCD-
--zFFDD-

All the low notes.

Here is "Ricky Montgomery - Talk to You (Official Music Video)":

FDDDD-C-
FDDDD-E-

All the low notes.


----------



## Kitkat63

Omg that was so fast thank you so much!!!!


----------



## zaesel

Hi, if you are still taking requests could you please help convert this song to a town tune? I'm hoping to find a way to loop it (which the song does anyway) starting at 0:05 - 0:12 seconds? 




Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@zaesel Here is "GW2: Path of Fire Soundtrack - Pricklepatch Hollow":

C-BCA--C
BCBCA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## zaesel

@kiwikenobi that was so fast! thank you sooo much!! <3


----------



## FicheFiction

Hello, I was wondering if you've done or can do Fake Wings from Dot hack. It tried searching the thread and nothing was showing up so I'm not sure if you've done this one or not.





Thank you in ad


----------



## kiwikenobi

@FicheFiction Here is ".hack//Sign - "Fake Wings" Yuki Kajiura | AmaLee Ver":

A--FDGAF
G--EC---

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## FicheFiction

Wow that was quick Thank you so much!!


----------



## mystik_muse

Hi! I am new here, hopefully you’re still available to take island tune requests 

I would love if you could possibly either make one of Hikari Are by Burnout Syndromes (season 3 opening of Haikyuu) 




or the ending song the same season, Mashi Mashi by NICO Touches the Walls


----------



## Edboi

Finally found someone that actually knows what they're doing with the tune maker!

If you could do anything from 2:05-2:16 *whichever bit would sound better in there* that'd be amazing


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mystik_muse Here is "Haikyu!! - Opening 5 | Hikari Are":

CC--DD--
EE-F---

All the low notes.

Here is "Haikyu!! - Ending 5 | Mashi Mashi":

D-G-B-BB
B-AGA-GA

Low D, all other notes high.

@Edboi Here is "Halsey - Ashley (Lyric Video)":

BAAGEDD-
A-A-GB--

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## mystik_muse

kiwikenobi said:


> @mystik_muse Here is "Haikyu!! - Opening 5 | Hikari Are":
> 
> CC--DD--
> EE-F---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "Haikyu!! - Ending 5 | Mashi Mashi":
> 
> D-G-B-BB
> B-AGA-GA
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> @Edboi Here is "Halsey - Ashley (Lyric Video)":
> 
> BAAGEDD-
> A-A-GB--
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.




	Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021

Thank you so much!


----------



## LordofChaos

Can you do the whistle in this?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LordofChaos Here is "King Of Despair Whistle | kekkai sensen":

C-C-C-C-
C-C-DCBC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## LordofChaos

kiwikenobi said:


> @LordofChaos Here is "King Of Despair Whistle | kekkai sensen":
> 
> C-C-C-C-
> C-C-DCBC
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


That's great, thanks


----------



## serkonos

hi, i'd like to request 0:52-1:07 from FFXIV Il Mheg Theme #2 (The Faerie Ring):




thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@serkonos Here is "FFXIV OST Il Mheg Theme #2 ( The Faerie Ring )":

F--EGEF-
D-E-C---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## serkonos

kiwikenobi said:


> @serkonos Here is "FFXIV OST Il Mheg Theme #2 ( The Faerie Ring )":
> 
> F--EGEF-
> D-E-C---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


thank you so much!!


----------



## Garymeowing24

Hello! I would love a town tune for Real In Rio, the first song in the Rio movie! 0:49 to 0:53!


----------



## hyperioncorp

I just wanna say the fact that you can do all of these is awesome!! It’s nice to see it’s still up and running. 
I hope this request isn’t as complicated as it seems to me
0:58 - 1:03
Short Change Hero - The Heavy


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

How about Canalave City starting at 0:24?






edit: and Sforzando no Zankyou starting at 0:34 if its not too late:






Thanks again


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Garymeowing24 Here is "Real In Rio":

D--EC-AC
D-A---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@hyperioncorp Here is "The Heavy- This ain't No Place For No Hero (Short Change Hero) (lyrics-high audio quality)":

BBBD-EDF
F---zzzz

All the low notes.

@MikanTsumiki2003 Here is "Canalave City Daytime)  Pokémon Diamond & Pearl Music Extended [Music OST][Original Soundtrack]":

DDCB-AB-
C-D---zz

First D is low, all other D's and notes are high.

Here is "Sforzando no Zankyou":

A-A-CBAG
---zzzGE
F-A-GF-E

Low E, all other notes high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into two lines, so I made it be three to preserve the original timing of the song. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - or rests z to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Garymeowing24

*@kiwikenobi Thank you so much!*


----------



## LavellanLesbian

hello! could i please get Zitti E Buoni by Måneskin 



 starting at 0:47?


----------



## Jadetowski

Hi! If it's not too much trouble could you please do somewhere between 0:50 - 0:55? Anything more or less is fine


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LavellanLesbian Here is "Måneskin - ZITTI E BUONI (Lyrics) Italy  Eurovision 2021":

EEG-EEG-
GE-DE---

High G, low E and D.

@Jadetowski Here is "【MV】wandaraー／satomi【sutopuri 】":

EEEEGB-E
EBAGDE--

Low E and D, all other notes high.


----------



## shendere

Hi!! Could you do 




Starting from 34 seconds?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@shendere I've done "To Zanarkand" two different ways previously.

One is in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




And one is in this post:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

my search failed to find it but would like this starting at 10 seconds in



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If neither of these suit your needs, just let me know, and I'll make a new one for you starting from the time you originally posted.


----------



## Banjo Bubbles

Could you do the guitar part from 0:12-0:17


----------



## enoyna

Hey I'm back! With a song for my boyfriend's island ^^




Right at the 40 second mark!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Banjo Bubbles Here is "The Paper Kites - Bloom (Official Music Video)":

DEDCA---
DEDCG---

All the higih notes or all the low notes will work.

@enoyna Here is "Hip To Be Square":

DGDE-E--
DGDE-E--

High G, low D and E.


----------



## synthetic_star

Can you do 0:14 to 0:18 for What You Know by Two Door Cinema Club?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@synthetic_star Here is "Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know":

DFGFD-D-
DFGFC-D-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## synthetic_star

kiwikenobi said:


> @synthetic_star Here is "Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know":
> 
> DFGFD-D-
> DFGFC-D-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thank you for replying so fast!

I hope that you have a great day!


----------



## Grizzle_2002

kiwikenobi said:


> @Grizzle_2002 Ah, sorry you spent so much time on that. Maybe I should move the instructions on how to search the thread higher up in my first post. ^o^;>
> 
> Here is "All the Rain":
> 
> ACEE-EDC
> BDGG-GFB
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Thank you so much! You're a legend


----------



## Bendo

I would like to have Attack of the Killer Queen and Big Shot be my town tune


----------



## JessyLoz

Charli xcx good ones pretty please or  laputa castle in the sky piano version the girl who feel for the sky . Thank you much xxx


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bendo Here is "Attack of the Killer Queen":

AGABC---
AGGFE---

Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low. I had to simplify the song a ton to make it work as a town tune because it's so fast and intricate. I can try a different part of the song if you'd like, just let me know.

Here is "BIG SHOT":

BBBDE---
BBFDE---

All the low notes.

@JessyLoz Here is "Charli XCX - Good Ones [Official Video]":

DFDFE-C-
DFCD---z

All the low notes.

Here is "The Girl Who Fell from the Sky - Castle in the sky (Laputa)":

DEF--EF-
A-E---zz

Low D and E, high A.


----------



## Bendo

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bendo Here is "Attack of the Killer Queen":
> 
> AGABC---
> AGGFE---
> 
> Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low. I had to simplify the song a ton to make it work as a town tune because it's so fast and intricate. I can try a different part of the song if you'd like, just let me know.
> 
> Here is "BIG SHOT":
> 
> BBBDE---
> BBFDE---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @JessyLoz Here is "Charli XCX - Good Ones [Official Video]":
> 
> DFDFE-C-
> DFCD---z
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "The Girl Who Fell from the Sky - Castle in the sky (Laputa)":
> 
> DEF--EF-
> A-E---zz
> 
> Low D and E, high A.


If its not to much trouble can you get attack of the killer queen to start around 0:25 and big shot to start around 0:16 or 0:31 sorry I didn't specified the first time


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bendo Here is "Attack of the Killer Queen":

AE-E-EDC
AE-E---z

High A, all other notes low.

The tune I made of "BIG SHOT"  in my last post is already like the part at 0:31. The part at 0:16 would be extremely difficult to recreate accurately as a town tune, but I can try if you really want me to. But perhaps the one I already made will suit your needs.


----------



## Bendo

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bendo Here is "Attack of the Killer Queen":
> 
> AE-E-EDC
> AE-E---z
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> The tune I made of "BIG SHOT"  in my last post is already like the part at 0:31. The part at 0:16 would be extremely difficult to recreate accurately as a town tune, but I can try if you really want me to. But perhaps the one I already made will suit your needs.


Ty and if you think you can do 0:16 for big shot you can I don't want you to waste your time if you can't


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bendo It actually wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, glad I decided to give it a try. 

Here is that part of "Big Shot" from Deltarune:

D-A--A--
AGDGC---

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## JessyLoz

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bendo Here is "Attack of the Killer Queen":
> 
> AGABC---
> AGGFE---
> 
> Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low. I had to simplify the song a ton to make it work as a town tune because it's so fast and intricate. I can try a different part of the song if you'd like, just let me know.
> 
> Here is "BIG SHOT":
> 
> BBBDE---
> BBFDE---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> @JessyLoz Here is "Charli XCX - Good Ones [Official Video]":
> 
> DFDFE-C-
> DFCD---z
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "The Girl Who Fell from the Sky - Castle in the sky (Laputa)":
> 
> DEF--EF-
> A-E---zz
> 
> Low D and E, high A.


Thank you so much xx


----------



## Bendo

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bendo It actually wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, glad I decided to give it a try.
> 
> Here is that part of "Big Shot" from Deltarune:
> 
> D-A--A--
> AGDGC---
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


Tysm!


----------



## sugarsong

Hello! I'm trying to convert Star Overhead into my island tune, specifically the melody that the lead singer is doing not necessarily the music itself if possible!! Thank you!




 this is the original version of the song 




 and a piano cover if that makes it easier!


----------



## Deear

I'd like to have Alouette 



 just the first bit of the song is fine for me.


----------



## daringred_

i'd love to have part of "dead v" as my new town tune, if possible !!






starting from the beat drop at 1:40/1:41 to 1:45, or however much of that tune you can fit in !!


----------



## DevWalls

Can you do Oklahoma state song?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sugarsong Here is "Star Overhead - The Pillows":

DCDED-CD
E-E-ED--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Deear Here is "ALOUETTE Gentille ALOUETTE FRENCH Canadian Lyrics Words sing along song":

C--DE-E-
CDCEC-G-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@daringred_ Here is "Nightcall ft. Dreamhour - Dead V (Vocal Version)":

D-BD-BD-
BD-BDG--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@DevWalls Please read the rules in the first post of this thread and make your request again while following them, and I'll be happy to make town tunes for you.


----------



## leletan

i have a request!




i thought that a part of this song would be a lovely town theme and i like three parts in particular, would love to know the notes for them! thank you!
around 0:23-0:27
around 0:58-01:01
and around 1:06-1:09


----------



## Antonio

Around the 2:10 mark, can you make the "Love me, as I love you in my reverie" into a song.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@leletan Here is "ALKALOID × Valkyrie「Artistic Partisan」":

CA-C-A-G
-A-C-B--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And:

E-EDE-ED
E-DFE---

All the low notes.

And:

CCAD-CC-
CCAD-C--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Antonio I don't have a Spotify account, so I wasn't able to hear the part of the song you requested from the link you posted, but I think I found it on Youtube.






So here is "1938 Glenn Miller - My Reverie (Ray Eberle, vocal)":

DDA-BCDB
ABGBA---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

If this is not correct, please let me know, and I will do my best to correct it.


----------



## CosmicColly

Hey there,

If possible, could you make a town tune out of the vocal melody between 0:35 and 0:39, ("Polygon wave, namida tte")?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CosmicColly Here is "[Official Music Video] Perfume "Polygon Wave"":

C-DD-D--
DDA-C---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Spooky.

Could you please do this song, the part at 1-4 seconds (you have stolen my heart, oh yeah)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Spooky. Here is "Twice - The Feels | Dance mirror chorus":

D-B-BABD
-BB---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Spooky.

Thank you!


----------



## soffeebean

Hi, I would really appreciate it if you could do this, I would be fine with it starting at 0:25 or 0:47, whatever is easiest for you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@soffeebean Here is "Labrinth – Forever (Official Audio) | euphoria (Original Score from the HBO Series)":

E-D-GA--
-zB-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## soffeebean

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jazzxo

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).




	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2021

Thank you so much for this is it possible if you can do this song between 0:40-0-45




And this one 
1:00- 1:05


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jazzxo Here is "Alina Baraz - If You Let Me (Official Lyric Video)":

FAA---zA
GFEDC---

High G and A, all other notes low.

Here is "Alina Baraz - Alone With You (Official Lyric Video)":

A-A-A-A-
AFC-D---

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Juiceboxx

Hello! If possible, I would appreciate if you could do this song for me-




Specifically starting 32 seconds in. I would really appreciate it, thanks so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Juiceboxx Here is "Enemy (from the series Arcane League of Legends)":

G--AGFD---
GFGFGFGF
GFD---zz

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high. The musical phrase was too long for two lines, so I made it three. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Amaryllis of Starfalls

Hello! i was hoping to request a tune for The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance theme song. Specifically chorus, which I’ve timestamped.

1:29-1:55





Here is one video that shows the notes, it begins at 1:39





If you can do this, you will go down in history as coolest person for Thra lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Amaryllis of Starfalls Here is "The Dark Crystal: Age Of Resistance":

A---D---
C---D---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Amaryllis of Starfalls

kiwikenobi said:


> @Amaryllis of Starfalls Here is "The Dark Crystal: Age Of Resistance":
> 
> A---D---
> C---D---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


you’re awesomeeee thank youuu


----------



## jurupari

Hey! I wonder if you could make one of the songs from the new update, K.K. Chorinho? Starting right in the beginning, if possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jurupari Unfortunately, K.K. Chorinho contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

EA-C---E
DG-B---z

Low D and E, all other notes high.

The D really needs to be D sharp, and the G really needs to be G flat, but it just can't be done, so it doesn't sound right. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to do that for you.


----------



## jurupari

Oh, I'm sorry for that, I know almost nothing about music composition. Does this song work with the town tune system? If it helps, here's a instrumental version. Starting at 0:15 if possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jurupari Don't worry, it's hard to tell what will work and what won't without trying it, even when you've had as much experience with town tunes as I have. ^o^;>

Here is "Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The UK":

C--C--C-
C-DF-C--

All the low notes.


----------



## jurupari

@kiwikenobi Thank you a lot!


----------



## _Owlet

Hii! I noticed you did a tune for this song but not the part of the song I personally am looking for! Would you be able to do Lost in Paradise from Jujutsu kaisen at this part? I'd love to have this on my island but can't choose between 2 parts! Thank you so much <3






0:23 - 0:30   ? 

and for this part too!

1:19 - 1:25 ?


----------



## Gurt_the_great

Hey! I dunno if you're still doing this but I'm having trouble with making this a town tune. Could you turn Spat's theme from hamtaro ham ham heart break into a tune for me? from 0:00-0:04 and 0:13-0:18 I'm having trouble picking between those parts!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@_Owlet Here is "JUJUTSU KAISEN - Ending | Lost in Paradise feat. AKLO":

CCDE-C-A
-ED-E---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

And:

E-E-DCA-
EEE-DCA-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

@Gurt_the_great Unfortunately "Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak OST 10 - Spat's Theme" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune, which is probably why you were having trouble with it. The closest I can get is something like this:

A--BCEDB
D-G---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes.

And:


F-ACB-C-
FFACB-C-

All the high notes.

But neither of those sounds much like the original song because of the limitations of town tunes. If you'd like me to try a different song, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## mangojuice

Hi! Thank you so much for offering to do this!

I'm wondering if it is possible to make the first part of this melody, 0s to 9s, into a town tune? It's okay to speed it up, or cut it short! Any part of this will work as well! Thank you so much ^^

Melodious Flute


----------



## mercyziegler16

Hi! Can you please make this into a theme? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mangojuice Here is "Melodious Flute · Yu-Peng Chen · HOYO-MiX · Yu-Peng Chen Genshin Impact - Jade Moon Upon a Sea of Clouds":

ACD-ED-E
DCBE-BB-

Last E is low, first two E's and all other notes are high. I included all of the notes in the first nine seconds of the song, but the sustain lines - may be in odd places, just to try to break it up a little, because I couldn't preserve the timing of the original song using only the two lines available in a town tune. But you said it was okay to speed it up, so I did that to make it all fit. But you can try putting sustain lines in different places if you want, to change the timing of the song to make it sound a little different, if you feel like other notes would do better to be sustained than what I chose. Or you can even leave notes off of the beginning or end in order to fit more sustain lines in it, now that you have the notes.

@mercyziegler16 Here is "[Overwatch] Mercy's OLD Ultimate - Heroes never die!":

DABBG---
zzzzzzzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## mangojuice

kiwikenobi said:


> @mangojuice Here is "Melodious Flute · Yu-Peng Chen · HOYO-MiX · Yu-Peng Chen Genshin Impact - Jade Moon Upon a Sea of Clouds":
> 
> ACD-ED-E
> DCBE-BB-
> 
> Last E is low, first two E's and all other notes are high. I included all of the notes in the first nine seconds of the song, but the sustain lines - may be in odd places, just to try to break it up a little, because I couldn't preserve the timing of the original song using only the two lines available in a town tune. But you said it was okay to speed it up, so I did that to make it all fit. But you can try putting sustain lines in different places if you want, to change the timing of the song to make it sound a little different, if you feel like other notes would do better to be sustained than what I chose. Or you can even leave notes off of the beginning or end in order to fit more sustain lines in it, now that you have the notes.



Thank you so much!!! It sounds perfect!


----------



## mercyziegler16

kiwikenobi said:


> @mangojuice Here is "Melodious Flute · Yu-Peng Chen · HOYO-MiX · Yu-Peng Chen Genshin Impact - Jade Moon Upon a Sea of Clouds":
> 
> ACD-ED-E
> DCBE-BB-
> 
> Last E is low, first two E's and all other notes are high. I included all of the notes in the first nine seconds of the song, but the sustain lines - may be in odd places, just to try to break it up a little, because I couldn't preserve the timing of the original song using only the two lines available in a town tune. But you said it was okay to speed it up, so I did that to make it all fit. But you can try putting sustain lines in different places if you want, to change the timing of the song to make it sound a little different, if you feel like other notes would do better to be sustained than what I chose. Or you can even leave notes off of the beginning or end in order to fit more sustain lines in it, now that you have the notes.
> 
> @mercyziegler16 Here is "[Overwatch] Mercy's OLD Ultimate - Heroes never die!":
> 
> DABBG---
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


You've made my day! Thank you!


----------



## Brendand

Shotta Flow Remix

Timeframe Start = 0:32 up to however long you can make it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Brendand  Unfortunately,"NLE Choppa - Shotta Flow Remix ft. Blueface LYRICS" is a rap song, and rap is more like rhythmic speaking than singing, so there isn't really a melody for me to turn into a town tune. The closest thing I could do would be the same note over and over again like this:

DDDDDDDD
DDDDDDDD

Which probably doesn't sound recognizable. If you like it, that's fine, but if you'd like me to do another part of the song that is maybe more like singing instead of rapping, if there is such a part, or a different song, just let me know.


----------



## sacajawea_of_nokomis

Can you make this song into a tune for me? 



 starting at 25 seconds and as long as you can make it? Please and thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@sacajawea_of_nokomis here is ""Danny Boy" | GENTRI Covers":

FFGA--GA
DCAGFD--

Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## angelcat621

Been putting this off awhile but decided to go for it since I'm going to restart my game soon. 

I'd love to have a snippet of Memory from the Cats musical for my town theme but I'm musically inept. This song was one of my favorites from my childhood and means a lot to me to have it in my game. I'd like it as a tribute to my departed furry friend. RIP Pooky, who I lost in 2020.

If you could capture a few seconds of this specific part (not the whole sequence obviously because it won't all fit) between 46 seconds in to around 53 seconds I'd appreciate it. It's the part when the music swells and says MEMORY, then ALL ALONE IN THE MOONLIGHT, appear on the screen.

It would really make my day if you can make this happen and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@angelcat621  Here is "Memory (from CATS)":

C--C---B
CDCAC--C

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## angelcat621

kiwikenobi said:


> @angelcat621  Here is "Memory (from CATS)":
> 
> C--C---B
> CDCAC--C
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



It's perfect! LOVE it! I used the low notes and it's exactly what I hoped for. Thanks for such a speedy and accurate response.


----------



## Lon3lyGirlz

can you start at 0:08 when she starts singing


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lon3lyGirlz Here is "Maggie and the Ferocious Beast Theme":

B-BB-B-B
D-ED---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## CylieDanny

Could you start at 0:23


----------



## kiwikenobi

@CylieDanny Here is "South Park - Let's Fighting Love":

C--B-G-A
---zzzzz

Or, if you want it to loop once:

C--B-G-A
C--B-G-A

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## CylieDanny

kiwikenobi said:


> @CylieDanny Here is "South Park - Let's Fighting Love":
> 
> C--B-G-A
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Or, if you want it to loop once:
> 
> C--B-G-A
> C--B-G-A
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


I love it, thanks!


----------



## sacajawea_of_nokomis

kiwikenobi said:


> @sacajawea_of_nokomis here is ""Danny Boy" | GENTRI Covers":
> 
> FFGA--GA
> DCAGFD--
> 
> Last D is low, first D and all other notes are high.


Thank you


----------



## TheKingofHearts

I've been trying to get this song for a year now and I've come to the conclusion that I'm tone deaf lol.  If you're able to figure out a way to turn this into a song I'd be incredibly grateful!





Starting around the 18 second mark


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TheKingofHearts Here is "[Tales of Symphonia Chronicles] And thus, I can do it Heroic":

DEFG-AFG
-AFE-FGG
FEF---zz

Low D and E, high G and A.

The musical phrase was too long to fit into two lines for a town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I did it in three lines. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - or rests z to make more notes fit into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## TheKingofHearts

kiwikenobi said:


> @TheKingofHearts Here is "[Tales of Symphonia Chronicles] And thus, I can do it Heroic":
> 
> DEFG-AFG
> -AFE-FGG
> FEF---zz
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.
> 
> The musical phrase was too long to fit into two lines for a town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I did it in three lines. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - or rests z to make more notes fit into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


I can't wait to try this out, thank you so much!


----------



## caketsukki

hello, thank you so much for what you've been doing! can you please make a tune out of 0:05  - 0:10? thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@caketsukki Here is "Qilin's Prance":

AGF-E---
zEE---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Rejam

You are such a hero for doing these all this time! I used to come browse this thread all the time ages ago  

Would you be able to do this song from the new Wheel of Time show? Specifically the "Sing for Manetheren/Weep for the blood of Aemon" part that I've timestamped to, but any part of the song would work. I don't know anything about music so it may not be town-tunable, in which case just thank you for your time


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rejam Here is "The Wheel of Time Season 1 Episode 2 Sing Of Manetheren":

G-D--CDF
C-A---zz

High G, all other notes are low.


----------



## Rejam

kiwikenobi said:


> @Rejam Here is "The Wheel of Time Season 1 Episode 2 Sing Of Manetheren":
> 
> G-D--CDF
> C-A---zz
> 
> High G, all other notes are low.



Thank you SO much! It sounds beautiful


----------



## caketsukki

kiwikenobi said:


> @caketsukki Here is "Qilin's Prance":
> 
> AGF-E---
> zEE---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


thank you !! you're amazing !


----------



## cassette_kiddo

Hi! I am looking for this song! Specifically the backing synth of 1:19-1:25 or so! Thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cassette_kiddo Here is "The i.l.y's - Starts with a C ends with a U":

C-C---AC
-AB-A---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## cassette_kiddo

kiwikenobi said:


> @cassette_kiddo Here is "The i.l.y's - Starts with a C ends with a U":
> 
> C-C---AC
> -AB-A---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


TY!!!!!! have a wonderful day


----------



## tadaizy

can you do if i see your mom by bad bunny the melody from 1:22 to 1:27 please. i have tried so hard but i cant get it to sound right!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tadaizy That part of "BAD BUNNY - SI VEO A TU MAMÁ | YHLQMDLG (Official Video)" is actually the song "The Girl from Ipanema" and here it is:

G-EE-D-
G-E-EE-D-

High G, low E and D.


----------



## tadaizy

yaaay!!!!! thank you so much!! and thanks for the bonus info!!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2021

omg im so happy it sounds great!!


----------



## yormy

hey! wondering if you could make these for me:





0:09-0:13





0:21-0:29

thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@yormy Here is "LOVE ME":

E-DE-DE-
D-FE-D--

All the low notes.

Here is "Kiss Me Goodbye - Buck-Tick (English Sub)":

ADF-EC--
ADFC---z

All the low notes.


----------



## Fun

Hiya! I'm looking for Fight ClariS From about 1:05 to 1:09 If it that's  ok, Thanks! (if needed leave out a few beats)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Fun Here is "Hataraku saibou Season 2 ED 1//Cell at Work  //Fight!!!//":

ABCBG-CB
G-A-G---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Fun

kiwikenobi said:


> @Fun Here is "Hataraku saibou Season 2 ED 1//Cell at Work  //Fight!!!//":
> 
> ABCBG-CB
> G-A-G---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank You!


----------



## trashtro

Hello! I wanted to request a snippet from the song Toki no Ai wa from the Utena movie, please. You can ignore the piano notes if that only complicates things I just figured it might possibly help. 






From timestamp beginning at 2:22-2:27. If that range is too long something shorter starting at 2:22 would be great.  Thank you for your time and efforts!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@trashtro All of the notes are piano notes, so I can't ignore them. ^o^;> 
Here is "Okui Masami - Toki ni Ai wa | Piano Cover + Sheet Above *** Not Easy":

CB-EDC-B
CDGGFE--

Second G is high, all other notes are low.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

Hiya! I've been playing Genshin Impact lately and I was wondering if you could make these?

starting at 0:50, I tried finding what would be easiest to make since it sounds so unique





starting at 0:20





starting at 0:31





thanks and I totally understand if Fishl's theme isn't possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MikanTsumiki2003 Here is "Fischl Character Demo OST - Genshin Impact":

CA-CBCAE
CA-CBCAE

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Klee Character Demo OST - Genshin Impact":

C--EB-EA
--EG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Ganyu Character Demo OST - Genshin Impact':

D-F-G--A
G--AGF-E

Low D and E, high G and A. I shortened the sustain after the second G so that the second part of the musical phrase would fit into a town tune. You can just end it there if it sounds awkward trying to squeeze that part in, like this:

D-F-G--A
G---zzzz


----------



## Pendragon1980

Here's an oldy but a goody



			https://www.google.com/search?q=macgyver+theme+song&oq=macgyver+th&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0i512j46i512j0i512l4j46i512l2.4315j1j7&client=ms-android-verizon&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Pendragon1980 If you're asking me to make a town tune of the MacGyver theme song, I've done it before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

my search failed to find it but would like this starting at 10 seconds in



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If that's not what you meant, and searching my threads doesn't turn up the results you want, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


----------



## Pendragon1980

That is exactly what I wanted sorry I must have missed it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Pendragon1980 No worries, I'm glad you got the town tune you wanted!


----------



## Dvariak

Searched for SMT V and Shin Megami Tensei in here and found nothing, so I'm hoping you could do either the first 6 or 12 seconds of this track, depending on what's more feasible 






Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Dvariak Here is "Shin Megami Tensei V OST - Fairy Village":

C-D-G---
A---F---

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Horrorest1997

Can you please do those poor bastards no one 




Preferably 0:10-0:15


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Horrorest1997 Here is "Those Poor Bastards - No One":

E-G-B-G-
E-G-C-G-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Allure

Could you do the 1-Up sound?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Allure Here is "Super Mario Bros. - 1-UP Mushroom Sound Effect":

GCECDG--
-zzzzzzz

Last G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## Mwttnbrgr

I can’t find anything by Lights, I would love something by her.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mwttnbrgr Here is "Lights - Prodigal Daughter [Official Music Video]":

EFEDD-B-
EFEDDEEB

All the low notes.


----------



## tarz

Hello! May I please request the following:

NCT 127 - Sticker, 1:02 - 1:05 (stop just before "Like a sticker")


----------



## gigii

hii can you do this song (its just the same words over and over)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tarz Here is "NCT 127 127 'Sticker' MV":

B-B-C-B-
A-BB-A--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@gigibeqr Here is "Meet lime cookie! "Twintails Edition":

DB--DB--
DBDCBC--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## tarz

kiwikenobi said:


> @tarz Here is "NCT 127 127 'Sticker' MV":
> 
> B-B-C-B-
> A-BB-A--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.




Thank you so much!

Could you please try this one, from 0:18-ish to 0:27-ish... just the "front" notes (I do not at all know how to explain what I'm saying here but hopefully this makes some kind of sense).


----------



## kiwikenobi

@tarz Here is ""Night in the Brume" | ( FFXIV OST Ishgard Night Theme) [Piano Tutorial] (Synthesia)":

C---zzGC
D---E---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## a_carolinasilva

Hey @kiwikenobi 

Can you please create a tune for the Narnia main theme? From 5:05 to 5:13, please: 




I would really appreciate it, my island is called Narnia. Have a good week and thank you for helping out so many ACNH players


----------



## kiwikenobi

@a_carolinasilva Here is "Narnia - The Battle Song":

D---DE-F
D---E---

All the low notes.


----------



## Tanzimat

Any chance you could make a town tune out of seconds 4-10? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Tanzimat Here is "Ottoman Theme - Atomic (Civilization 6 OST) | Yelkenler Biçilecek; Ey büt-i nev edâ olmuşum müptelâ":

G--FG-F-
E-D-E-F-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Tanzimat

kiwikenobi said:


> @Tanzimat Here is "Ottoman Theme - Atomic (Civilization 6 OST) | Yelkenler Biçilecek; Ey büt-i nev edâ olmuşum müptelâ":
> 
> G--FG-F-
> E-D-E-F-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Wow thanks! I wasn’t expecting such a quick response. The tune sounds great, I appreciate it!


----------



## nice_rice

Hi is it possible to make a tune from this song? Between 27->31 seconds on this video


----------



## kiwikenobi

@nice_rice Here is "Over The Garden Wall Official Soundtrack | Send Me a Peach – The Blasting Company | WaterTower":

C-ECB-AB
A-G---zz

First C is low, second C and all other notes are high.


----------



## MaevMo

Hi!!! If anyone could please help me make my town tune the OoooOoooOoo's from Mykonos by Fleet Foxes I would be SO GRATEFUL!!! 





	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021



kiwikenobi said:


> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


Hi! I've been trying so hard to make my tune the OOOoooooOooO's from Mykonos by Fleet Foxes but I'm not good. Could you please maybe help me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MaevMo It's just me making town tunes here. 

Here is "Mykonos":

D--ED--E
D-EDC-AC

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## MaevMo

kiwikenobi said:


> @MaevMo It's just me making town tunes here.
> 
> Here is "Mykonos":
> 
> D--ED--E
> D-EDC-AC
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Camocs

I can’t do the tune of 48 around 31 seconds in  could you maybe help please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Camocs That part of "Tyler, The Creator - 48 (Instrumental)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

EGB-G-CE
GCE-C---

First C and the first two E's are low, last two C's, the last E, and all other notes are high. It's not quite right because of the limitations of town tunes, but it's pretty close. Let me know if you'd like me to try something else, and I'd be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## Camocs

kiwikenobi said:


> @Camocs That part of "Tyler, The Creator - 48 (Instrumental)" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> EGB-G-CE
> GCE-C---
> 
> First C and the first two E's are low, last two C's, the last E, and all other notes are high. It's not quite right because of the limitations of town tunes, but it's pretty close. Let me know if you'd like me to try something else, and I'd be happy to make more town tunes for you.


Thank you, I think it’s good enough but I’ll definitely come back if I need something else


----------



## kiwikenobi

I made this town tune for myself just now, and I figured I'd post it here in case anyone else wants to use it someday. ^o^;>






"Your Turn To Roll" from Critical Role:

AC-BAE--
AC-BAF-E

All the low notes.


----------



## Shoutarous

Hi! Could I have Dress Down 




1:13 to 1:17 
If this song is too difficult then,
Nameless Song




From anywhere in the beginning?
Preferrably 0:00 to 0:15  

Im sorry if there are too hard! If they cant be transferred right, I can find another song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Shoutarous Here is "Kaoru Akimoto - Dress Down":

A-A-ABCG
--AE-F--

G and the last A are high, all other A's and notes are low.

Here is "Guqin Nameless Song  "Mo Dao Zu Shi" Theme Song - Cover  - Performer":

C-D-G-C-
A-F-G-GA

All the high notes.


----------



## Hades_but_mortal

Hi! I would like to request Lament of Orpheus from the Hades game please! Just the lyrics from when they start (around 0:23) however long will fit in the tune 




Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Hades_but_mortal Here is "Hades - Lament of Orpheus":

A-EG-EF-
GE---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## WlKTOR_

Could you do the Noble Haltmann from Kirby Planet Robobot






And could you do the line “Noble Haltmann, we adore him”


----------



## kiwikenobi

@WlKTOR_ Here is "The Noble Haltmann - Exclusive Performance Video HD (Kirby: Planet Robobot in Citra)":

A-D-AE--
FGFDE---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## WlKTOR_

kiwikenobi said:


> @WlKTOR_ Here is "The Noble Haltmann - Exclusive Performance Video HD (Kirby: Planet Robobot in Citra)":
> 
> A-D-AE--
> FGFDE---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


TYSM


----------



## Bendo

Hi can you do "Flowey" from deltatravler at 0:43-0:51 or at 1:14-1:24 please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bendo Here is "FLOWEY - DELTATRAVELER OST":

AE-AE-CB
AE-AE-DC

E, D, and the last C are low, A, B, and the first C are high.


----------



## Bendo

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bendo Here is "FLOWEY - DELTATRAVELER OST":
> 
> AE-AE-CB
> AE-AE-DC
> 
> E, D, and the last C are low, A, B, and the first C are high.


Tysm!


----------



## gabbideee

hi!!! i’d love it if you could make a town tune with the song below!! anytime from 0:53-1:01


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gabbideee Here is "Bee Gees - More Than A Woman (Lyric Video)". I wound up making two because it was easy, and there were two different parts that worked well.

BBADB---
zzzzzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

EEEGABA-
GE---zzz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## alucer0

Hello! Could you do Sirgiswil by Kim Kyoung Hee, and The Song for my Brother by Nam Hye Seung


----------



## kiwikenobi

@alucer0 Please read the rules in the first post of this thread, and post again while following them, and I'll be happy to make town tunes for you. I can't make a tune without being able to hear the song.


----------



## gabbideee

kiwikenobi said:


> @gabbideee Here is "Bee Gees - More Than A Woman (Lyric Video)". I wound up making two because it was easy, and there were two different parts that worked well.
> 
> BBADB---
> zzzzzzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> EEEGABA-
> GE---zzz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.



Would you be able to do the second verse not the first “more than a woman”, but the second one from 0:57-1:01 where they say “more than a woman to me”?

I love the first one I just want it a little longer


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gabbideee Sorry, I don't understand, that's the part that I did, with the second tune. What is it that you want to be different about it?


----------



## Stygma

@kiwikenobi 
Hi, I just found out about this forum/thread and sounds great. Back on NL I used this song for my town tune, I think I found the chords for it on YouTube but can't seem to find it anymore, could you please help me?

It's the first 4 seconds of this, just the violins part before the drums hit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stygma Unfortunately, "Rebuild of Evangelion 2.0 2EM09_YAMA****A" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune using all natural notes. The closest I can get is this:

G-E-C-G-
A-C-G-E-

First and last G are high, second G and all other notes are low. 

The A really needs to be an A flat for the song to sound right, but it's just not possible in a town tune. Please let me know if you'd like me to try something else, and I'll be happy to make more tunes for you.


----------



## Stygma

@kiwikenobi You might not be satisfied with it because of the flat A
But I think it works amazing, its FAR better than anything I could come up with trying it myself. You're a lifesaver, thanks Kiwi and (late) happy new year!


----------



## rosemary44

Hello!

Could you do Bubbles by Tokyo Machine?
Specifically the up-beat tune that starts at the 1:00 mark


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rosemary44 Unfortunately, "Tokyo Machine - BUBBLES" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

GBC-DC--
BCDG-G--

First G is high, all other G's and notes are low. The second-to-last G really needs to be an F, but the range of town tunes doesn't go that low.

Or this:

CEF-GF--
EFGB-C--

First C and G are high, last C and all other notes are low. In this one, the B really needs to be a B flat, but it's not possible with a town tune.

Each of those tunes is a little off in different ways, so you can try both and see which you prefer. And if you'd like me to do a different song for you, just let me know.


----------



## rosemary44

kiwikenobi said:


> @rosemary44 Unfortunately, "Tokyo Machine - BUBBLES" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> GBC-DC--
> BCDG-G--
> 
> First G is high, all other G's and notes are low. The second-to-last G really needs to be an F, but the range of town tunes doesn't go that low.
> 
> Or this:
> 
> CEF-GF--
> EFGB-C--
> 
> First C and G are high, last C and all other notes are low. In this one, the B really needs to be a B flat, but it's not possible with a town tune.
> 
> Each of those tunes is a little off in different ways, so you can try both and see which you prefer. And if you'd like me to do a different song for you, just let me know.



I can still hear the tune in there, thank you so much!!


----------



## Stygma

Hi there @kiwikenobi, it's me again, so... my wife also really liked how my request turned out so she asked me to request the first 5 seconds of this one for her, it's the ending of her favorite anime, you think you could help us again? 







Thanks in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stygma Here is "yumenonakahe":

G-FEFE-G
---zzzzz
G-FEFE-A
---zzzz

High G, all other notes low. I made it twice the length of a town tune to preserve the original timing of the song. You can either use the first two or last two lines just as they are, or you can use the first and third lines without the row of rests in between if you want both musical phrases in one town tune. Though this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.


----------



## Pastelpink

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).




	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2022

I hope I’m doing this right!  could you make a tune out of this song (0:04-0:06) please!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Pastelpink You made your request exactly right! But unfortunately the part of "FNAF Security Breach OST: Daycare Song" that you requested contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

CGFGC-C-
CGFGE-C-

The second and third C's are low, all other C's and notes are high.
The F really needs to be an F sharp for it to sound like the original song, but it just can't be done in a town tune.

I can at least do the first four seconds of the song accurately like this:

F-C-F-CE
F-C-F-CE

All the low notes.

In case you prefer that.

Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## Pastelpink

kiwikenobi said:


> @Pastelpink You made your request exactly right! But unfortunately the part of "FNAF Security Breach OST: Daycare Song" that you requested contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated using all natural notes in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:
> 
> CGFGC-C-
> CGFGE-C-
> 
> The second and third C's are low, all other C's and notes are high.
> The F really needs to be an F sharp for it to sound like the original song, but it just can't be done in a town tune.
> 
> I can at least do the first four seconds of the song accurately like this:
> 
> F-C-F-CE
> F-C-F-CE
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> In case you prefer that.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


AH! I love it thank you so much it’s perfect!


----------



## The Cheedums

Hello I was wondering if you could please do 2 songs for me? I'll link them below I put time space for like 12 seconds to give you something more to work with in cases part of the beat is easier than the others I have no musical talent so I dont know if this is actually a thing lol  Thank you!





 chorus 0:48 - 1:00





  chorus  0:56 - 1:10


----------



## kiwikenobi

@The Cheedums Here is "New Romantics":

CCCCAAGG
-A---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Starlight":

D-E---DD
DEDC---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Lythienne

I would like to request Epona's Song from Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time please! 1:08-1:14 in the video below







My apologies if it was requested already; i searched both threads and didn't find it

Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lythienne Here is "Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time- Epona's Song":

DBA---DB
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Or, if you want the whole musical phrase to fit into a town tune, I can change the timing of it a little and squeeze it all in like this:

DBA-DBA-
DBA-B-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Lythienne

@kiwikenobi wow, that was so fast!  Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## chixkfight

Hi love !

I would like to request the opening of Fantasea by Azealia Banks please ! It’s the first 20 seconds.






Thank you so much for your amazing help !!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@chixkfight Here is "Fantasea - Azealia Banks":

EEEEEFGG
GGGFEEEE

Low E, high G.


----------



## LennyShelly

Hi there! I’d like to request the first 5 seconds of this song. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LennyShelly Here is "The Wisdom Of Trees":

A-B-C-EC
B-G-A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. I had to abbreviate the faster notes in the middle to keep the tempo the same as the original and still fit the entire musical phrase. If you want to work with all of the notes, there's just a D in between the E and the C, so you can remove a sustain line from the end or wherever you prefer and add that note there, but be aware it will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## queennovik

hey, can u do the first 4 seconds of this song,




i want that guitar riff at the start, and just that. thank u


----------



## kiwikenobi

@queennovik Here is "All Apologies":

BBCBDDCB
-BCBGGFE

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## queennovik

kiwikenobi said:


> @queennovik Here is "All Apologies":
> 
> BBCBDDCB
> -BCBGGFE
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


thank u so much, i tried to do it on my own before but it just didnt sound right, ur a life savior


----------



## touchcant

This one might be super hard because of so much background music etc, my apologies, but I just want the tune of the person singing if possible (right at 0:28). Much appreciated


----------



## kiwikenobi

@touchcant Here is "BIGWAVE - Emotional Prism":

GGGG-F-G
-FC---zz

High G, low C.

And don't worry, it was very easy.


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

Hi I had a two tunes that I'd love if you could get them into town tunes! Hope you're having a great day and thanks for all you do!

Starting at 1:01





Starting at 0:11


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MikanTsumiki2003 Here is "Eric Carmen - Hungry Eyes (Video)":

F--C-D--
-zzzzzzz

All the low notes.

Here is "South - Friday Night Funkin' OST":

E-E-BCDB
C-B-BBB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## rayraysama

Hi! I'd like to request two sections of the song Blue Hour by TXT. Thank you so much!






1:01 - 1:04 and 1:19 - 1:23


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rayraysama Here is "TXT – 'BLUE HOUR' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

CDFFA-CD
FFA---zz

All the low notes.

And:

CDFGAGFD
C-GF---z

High G and A, low D and C.


----------



## Buckeroonie

I would love it if you could do anywhere between 0:57-1:05 of moonlight. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Buckeroonie Here is "TWICE - MOONLIGHT「Audio」":

BBB--BBB
BCC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Stygma

@kiwikenobi 
Sorry for the late reply on last time, sounds great! 
How about 0:16 - 0:18 here? You think something like that can be fit on an Island tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Stygma Here is "Kareshi Kanojo OST - 13 - Yume no Naka e":

BBBBBABA
G-G---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Stygma

@kiwikenobi it sounds amazing! Thank you Kiwi!


----------



## allainah

Hello again, Could I request this song from night in the woods?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@allainah Here is "Where's Casey?":

EGAC---z
EGAC---z

E and the last three notes are low. The first G, A, and C are high.


----------



## allainah

kiwikenobi said:


> @allainah Here is "Where's Casey?":
> 
> EGAC---z
> EGAC---z
> 
> E and the last three notes are low. The first G, A, and C are high.


thanks so much it's perfect as always!


----------



## MikanTsumiki2003

Might be a little tricky but could you do Watasumi Island? 
Starting at 4:52


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MikanTsumiki2003 Here is "All Watatsumi Island Theme With Timestamps - Genshin Impact OST":

ACEFACEF
ACEFACEF

High A, all other notes low.

Don't worry, it wasn't tricky at all, it was quite straightforward.


----------



## MrDrSkittle

Hi, I was wondering if you could make a town tune of Coconut Mall (



)
The time I want is 0:08-0:10


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MrDrSkittle Unfortunately, "Coconut Mall - Mario Kart Wii [OST]": contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated as a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

D-D-E--D
-D-EF---

All the low notes.
The second D really needs to be a D sharp for it to sound right, but it just can't be done in a town tune. Please let me know ifyou'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## Lv100TREECKO

Hello, don’t know if this was requested already but could you do the chorus of this song from One Tree Hill please!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lv100TREECKO I've done that song before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

hello again, that’s alright! i apologize for not knowing that.   if you can, do you think you could try to make a town tune with this song instead? 0:00 - 0:04. thank you!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If this is not what you wanted, just let me know, and tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you a new tune.

There are also instructions on how to search the thread in the first post, so if there are other songs that you're looking for, please do a search for them first before making your request, in case I've done them already.


----------



## nanaiand

Hi! Is it possible to do TXT Ghosting






for the seconds 3:10 - 3:15 and 3:16-3:21?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@nanaiand Here is "TXT - 'Ghosting' Lyrics (Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng)":

D-B-C--D
-B-CC-B-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

CB-GG--A
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## hvnq

Hi Kiwikenobi! I hope you're well. I have a request for the Club Penguin - Coffee Shop






Can you do 0:01 to 0:07 and 0:27-0:32 please?
Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hvnq Here is "Club Penguin - Coffee Shop [Loop High Quality]":

E-E-FFF-
E-E-FFF-

Low E.

And:

GG--G-F-
F-FE---z

High G, low E.


----------



## Slothicans

Hello, could you do the melody that starts at 26 seconds in? The part I want would be from 0:26 to 0:29. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Slothicans Here is "45-Cosmo Canyon-FFVII OST":

E-E-E--D
EG---GAG

Low D and E, high G and A.


----------



## Slothicans

kiwikenobi said:


> @Slothicans Here is "45-Cosmo Canyon-FFVII OST":
> 
> E-E-E--D
> EG---GAG
> 
> Low D and E, high G and A.


It's perfect, thank you!


----------



## PrincessTaylor

Hello. I had a few anime related ones that I'd love to see done, if you dont mind.
Horimiya OP Color Perfume: starting at 1:01




Demon Slayer OP 3: starting at 0:48




Kanojo mo Kanojo OP: starting at 0:01, the electric guitar is what I'm looking for




Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor Here is "Horimiya | OP | "Color Perfume" by Yoh Kamiyama - POPS":

B-AGAB--
B-AGAD--

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Kimetsu no Yaiba | Opening 3 - Zankyou Zanka | 4K":

CBAGA-E-
CBAGA-E-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Girlfriend, Girlfriend - Opening | Fuzaketenai ze":

G-G--GF-
-EF--EFE

E and the second G are low. First and third G's are high.

Or, to include more of the complete musical phrase:

G--GF--E
F--EFEE-

E and the first G are low. Second G is high.


----------



## Flicky

Hello again! Could I get this song made into a tune please?





From 3:00 - 3:03 (or as long as the game will allow).


----------



## BriskyBear

Thank you for taking requests!!! If you can please can you do the begging seconds of this song? Please and thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Flicky Here is "La chanson d'Asterix":

GC---AGF
G--FEDE-

Low E and D, all other notes high. The timing isn't exactly right for the first two notes. They ought to be slower and longer, but I wanted to fit the whole musical phrase in there without truncating the faster parts. You can leave the first two notes off if you don't like how the timing is different, or you can experiment with adding sustain lines in different places now that you have the notes to work with.

@BriskyBear Here is your request. I don't read enough Japanese to be able to translate the title with any confidence. ^o^;>

ABC-A-G-
FFE-DD--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## BriskyBear

Ah thank you so much!!!


----------



## vixenvertigo

Hey! Thanks for doing requests like this <3

Hoping you can do this song for me 

Around the one minute mark is when the song picks up a bit and is where I'd like the tune to be from (doesn't have to be exactly on the one minute mark just that part of the song)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@vixenvertigo Here is "The Two Of Us":

DEGABCBA
AGGABCBA

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## ecstasy

hello can u pls do the first 3 seconds of this <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MichaeI Unfortunately "DSaF Dave Theme Remake" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. This is as close as I can get:

E-G-BAB-
C---B---

High G, all other notes low. 

The A really needs to be an A sharp to sound like the original song, but it just can't be done in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make another tune for you.


----------



## Lonewilfhowling4home

I was wondering if you could translate this song for me?  At about the 53s mark if possible. 





	Post automatically merged: Feb 5, 2022

Or even the beginning of the song would be fine.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lonewilfhowling4home Here is "Reach For The Light":

CCDC---C
DC-EE---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## Lonewilfhowling4home

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kimchiflave

Hiii! I'm looking for the notes from the Winx Club theme song starting after 5 seconds in the song (when she sings "Winx if you're hand is warm in mine) till however long you can make it. The beginning of the song would be great as well, if that’s easier for you. It's for my sister who wanted to make a Winx Club themed island but can't find the tune anywhere.






Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kimchiflave Here is "Winx Club Opening Season 1 RAI English":

E-EEECCE
D---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## IslandArch

Hey! Bit of a Latin chant for you, they use these to ring the bells at Notre-Dame in Paris. Looking for about 0:15-0:25






Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@IslandArch here is “Gregorian Chant | Regina cæli [tonus simplex]":

CG---zGA
GFEC---z

Low C and E, high G and A.


----------



## giuferreira

Hello! It's me again
Could you do "That's Just My Baby Doge"?
I don't really know what time would fit best, but the "song" is only 1 minute long on repeat, so I think you can be free to choose ^^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@giuferreira Here is "That’s Just My Baby Doge":

D--DE--E
F---zzA-

High A, all other notes low. 

I couldn't do the part where the person says the words, because they're not really singing, they're talking, so there aren't any notes I can turn into a town tune. So I used the musical part playing underneath them talking. If you'd really like me to try the part of the person talking, I can, but it will probably just be the same note over and over and won't be recognizable.


----------



## Julesie

whatever comes out sounding the best at around 0:57-1:05ish something from that part would be great  thanks in advanceee  mumumumuch by mamamoo


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Julesie Here is "[MV]  (MAMAMOO) -  (mumumumuch)":

C--A-G--
CBAG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## cloverhandreader

Could I have the opening to this?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@cloverhandreader Here is "The Witcher 3 Soundtrack - The Wolven Storm (Priscilla's song)":

This is in the original key:

FEFEFEFE
FAEFD---

Low E and D, high A.

Or, to get the second part lower than the first part by transposing it:

CBCBCBCB
CEBCA---

Last four notes are low. All others are high.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

Do you mind trying the opening of “Angel of mine”?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Shipper-Girl-27 Here is "Monica - Angel Of Mine (Official Music Video)":

CDGC-DGC
-DCB---z

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27

Thank you!


----------



## Bellionaire_99

Hey is there any chance I can get this song made into a tune. 






I’d preferably like the 0:00-0:05,0:06 mark if possible. Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bellionaire_99 Here is "Startup - Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter Soundtrack":

F---E-D-
C-D-A---

All the low notes.


----------



## Bellionaire_99

kiwikenobi said:


> @Bellionaire_99 Here is "Startup - Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter Soundtrack":
> 
> F---E-D-
> C-D-A---
> 
> All the low notes.


I spent like 40 minutes attempting to land that and couldn’t. Thank you so much


----------



## Alexis

Hi! I would really appreciate it if you could make a _Castle in the Sky_ themed Island Tune! To my knowledge, you have only done_ Howl's Moving Castle_ themes before. Here is a link to the Castle in the Sky theme. 

Feel free to use whatever part of the song you want, whatever strikes your fancy! I'm also open to you using different songs from the moving. Excited to hear the result.


----------



## OverShadowed

Is there any chance I can get this song made into a tune I would love the first 0:00 to 0:05 second mark. Thank you


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Alexis I've done a song from Laputa Castle in the Sky before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Hello! I would love a town tune for Real In Rio, the first song in the Rio movie! 0:49 to 0:53!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If it's not what you were looking for, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make a new tune for you.

@OverShadowed Here is "Bully - Soundtrack Main Theme":

BEGEBEGE
BEGEBEGE

Low E, high B and G.


----------



## OverShadowed

This is perfect thank you so much


----------



## Askinggabby

Hi, I don’t know if you’re still taking requests, but I was wanting to make this song my town tune 



 just the opening part if possible. Thank you so much for your time! I have no idea how you do this, but I’m jealous that you’re able to!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Askinggabby If it's of any consolation, I don't really know how I can do it, either, it's just kind of intuitive. ^o^;>

Here is "With Confidence - What You Make It (Official Music Video)":

FFFF-GAE
EEDFFGAE

High G and A, low D and E.


----------



## Alaina

Phantasy Star Online GameCube Title Screen Music
Starting one second in through about 30 seconds is all recognizable to me, so if any part of that is doable as a town tune, that'd be awesome (I'm not sure if it is).


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Alaina Here is "Phantasy Star Online Title Screen":

CDEAGCED
CDA-CDED

Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.


----------



## maria110

Hello,
Would it be possible to do the first 6 or 7 seconds of the theme from Record of Lodoss Wars?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@maria110 I can certainly try, but I think the link you posted is for something else. If you post the correct link, I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## maria110

kiwikenobi said:


> @maria110 I can certainly try, but I think the link you posted is for something else. If you post the correct link, I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


Sorry!
Here's the right link


----------



## kiwikenobi

@maria110 Here is "Record of Lodoss War Opening [HD]":

B-AA--CC
CDBC---z

A and the first B are high. Second B and all other notes are low.


----------



## maria110

kiwikenobi said:


> @maria110 Here is "Record of Lodoss War Opening [HD]":
> 
> B-AA--CC
> CDBC---z
> 
> A and the first B are high. Second B and all other notes are low.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day.


----------



## Sythe

The start of this song please 
Ue o Muite Aruko(or, Sukiyaki as it was renamed) by Kyu Sakamoto


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sythe I don't have a premium music membership to be able to play that video, but I have that song on my own anyway, because I really like that song! 

Here is "Ue o Muite Aruko" or "Sukiyaki":

CCDECAG-
C-CDECA-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## lovekimyen

Hello! would this be okay to do?? starting at 0:49


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lovekimyen I've made town tunes for "NCT DREAM 'Hello Future' MV" before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Going to give this a little bump. :)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




And here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Going to give this a little bump. :)



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If none of these are what you want, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make a new one for you.


----------



## Louna Witchy

hi can you do this song 



 at 0:57 to 1:03 please ? i realy love this song  and my island is inspired by wolfwalker


----------



## Alaina

kiwikenobi said:


> @Alaina Here is "Phantasy Star Online Title Screen":
> 
> CDEAGCED
> CDA-CDED
> 
> Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Louna Witchy The video you linked says it's unavailable. Please check the link, maybe find a new video if necessary, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## Louna Witchy

kiwikenobi said:


> @Louna Witchy The video you linked says it's unavailable. Please check the link, maybe find a new video if necessary, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


Oh sorry there is another link 



and if it's dont work it's aurora running with the wolf wolfwalker version


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Louna Witchy Here is "WolfWalkers [AMV] - Running with the Wolves":

AAAAAAA-
--zzzGG-

AAAAAA-C
--A-CA--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work for both of these.

The part you asked for was too long for one town tune, so I made it into two. You can use either of them that you like, or you can try to combine them if you want by removing some of the notes or sustain lines - , though please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Louna Witchy

kiwikenobi said:


> @Louna Witchy Here is "WolfWalkers [AMV] - Running with the Wolves":
> 
> AAAAAAA-
> --zzzGG-
> 
> AAAAAA-C
> --A-CA--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work for both of these.
> 
> The part you asked for was too long for one town tune, so I made it into two. You can use either of them that you like, or you can try to combine them if you want by removing some of the notes or sustain lines - , though please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


thank you i'ts work


----------



## gigii

hii can you do this song? 






and the time stamp is 39 - 43


----------



## kiwikenobi

@gigii Here is "PHOTON SCOOTER - YAMEII":

CCCAAGAG
AGAG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I want the beginning tune (First 3 seconds) of this Daybreak Theme from Kingdom Hearts X.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@VanitasFan26 Unfortunately, the part of "Kingdom Hearts χ [chi] - Daybreak Town (Field Theme) [HQ]" you asked for spans three octaves, and town tunes have only a little less than two octaves to work with, so I can't make it sound exactly right. The closest I can do is something like this:

GCGCGCCG
CGCG---z

First G and the first three C's are low. All other G's and C's are high.

Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @VanitasFan26 Unfortunately, the part of "Kingdom Hearts χ [chi] - Daybreak Town (Field Theme) [HQ]" you asked for spans three octaves, and town tunes have only a little less than two octaves to work with, so I can't make it sound exactly right. The closest I can do is something like this:
> 
> GCGCGCCG
> CGCG---z
> 
> First G and the first three C's are low. All other G's and C's are high.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


Hmm it didn't sound right when I tested it, man these Kingdom Hearts soundtracks are hard to make. I really wanted one for DayBreak which is my 2nd island. Okay maybe somewhere around the 1:03 mark try that.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@VanitasFan26 Here is that part of "Kingdom Hearts χ [chi] - Daybreak Town (Field Theme) [HQ]":

C-FFFGAF
DD---zzz

Low C and D, high G and A.

I've also done several other Kingdom Hearts songs before in this thread, and most of them turned out just fine. You can search this thread for Kingdom Hearts and see how the others turned out; maybe one of them will be something you'll like.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @VanitasFan26 Here is that part of "Kingdom Hearts χ [chi] - Daybreak Town (Field Theme) [HQ]":
> 
> C-FFFGAF
> DD---zzz
> 
> Low C and D, high G and A.
> 
> I've also done several other Kingdom Hearts songs before in this thread, and most of them turned out just fine. You can search this thread for Kingdom Hearts and see how the others turned out; maybe one of them will be something you'll like.


Alright I'll remember that next time and thank you I liked how it turned out.


----------



## Kurinsono

Could You do the part from 1:14 to 1:19 where she sings? If it's to much just from 1:14 to 1:16 is fine


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kurinsono Here is "Los Ángeles Azules - Mis Sentimientos ft. Ximena Sariñana (Live)":

DEFGA-AC
-AC-A---

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Kurinsono

Thank you!!


----------



## Jhon Sena

Hi! No pressure or anything, but would you maybe be able to make the very first part of Browser History by Graham Kartina? You don't have to of course, but I'd really appreciate it


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jhon Sena Here is "Browser History":

A--D--A-
DA-F--D-

Second A and third D are low, all other A's and D's are high.


----------



## Jhon Sena

it's gorgeous tysm!!!


----------



## Mandy9901

Care Bears Countdown tune if Possible  Looking for a Friend

CareBear Countdown


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mandy9901 Here is "Care Bears | Care Bears Countdown – Classic Care Bears Theme Song":

CAG-C-D-
AG---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Mandy9901

kiwikenobi said:


> @Mandy9901 Here is "Care Bears | Care Bears Countdown – Classic Care Bears Theme Song":
> 
> CAG-C-D-
> AG---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## fourel

hi! would you be able to do the first few seconds of kaze no traveler (the rune factory 4 opening)? i've tried to do it myself, but i want the lyrics rather than the instrumental chords (like how it would sound if you were humming it). i don't think 0:00-0:16 is able to fit on the town tune, so just up until 0:08 would be fine. i tried to do it by ear but the lack of sharps has been causing me some issues, and i've been unable to figure out one that i actually like. i also found one on reddit, but it doesn't go from the start. 
unfortunately this would possibly require transposing as it's not in c major, so it's totally fine if you don't want to do this one.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@fourel I transpose probably 95% of the town tunes I make, it's not a problem at all. 

And I've actually done "Rune Factory 4 Kaze no Traveler Full Version (by Joe Rinoie & Mizuno Saaya)" before here:





__





						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Hi! I hope you're still making these! I would love for my island tune to be the "Lion's Pride Inn" song from the taverns in World of Warcraft, but can't find it anywhere, hopefully I can get some help here! Here's the link:  Would love the first part of the song, if possible



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If there are any other songs that you'd like, please do a search of this thread and my previous thread (there are instructions on how to search in the first post of this thread if you don't know how), and if I haven't done it before, I'll be happy to do it for you now.


----------



## fourel

looks like someone also has good taste, lol. even the same number of seconds. thanks for linking me!  i did a cursory google search, but it only pulled up reddit and not that post.


----------



## fourel

just tried putting both in the town tune preview and both sound wonderful. great job!


----------



## kiwikenobi

fourel said:


> i did a cursory google search


The best way to see if I've done a song before is to search this thread directly. I included a screenshot of the search bar in action in my instructions in the first post so that it's more clear how to do it. 

And thank you! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## fourel

honestly, it's my fault for not checking the thread further. i assumed i knew how it worked despite simply skimming the first page (i know how to search on here, but i did not know how to directly search threads), and even though i'd read several posts where people had requested songs that had been previously done, i did the same thing that they did. it was basically hubris assuming that nobody would have the same idea as me, as not many people i know play games in the rune factory series. sorry for inconveniencing you and wasting your time- once again, i appreciate the link.


----------



## pompompurin

hi ! im glad to see youre still doing these ! im new here so sorry for any mistakes but im wondering if you could possibly do this song: puru puru pururin ? the first few seconds from the point she starts singing ^_^

i searched both threads and didn’t find anything but i apologize if it has been done and i missed it ! thank you so much !! <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@pompompurin Here is "Purupuru Pururin 4K Edition":

FDFDF-DE
---DEC--

High C, all other notes low.


----------



## pompompurin

kiwikenobi said:


> @pompompurin Here is "Purupuru Pururin 4K Edition":
> 
> FDFDF-DE
> ---DEC--
> 
> High C, all other notes low.


thank u so much <33 i love it !!


----------



## jj360live

Hey! Looked in the forums and couldn’t see anything related to League of Legends - Butchers Bridge , if you could do from 10:56 to around 11:03 that would be amazing.

Thanks in advance! ( sorry the video linked is kinda long but that’s the only one with this riff)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jj360live Here is "Butcher's Bridge Full Theme - League Of Legends Soundtrack":

A---A--G
FDF-D---

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## BeaverBearPaw

Hello!! Can you do “New Slang” by The Shins?
Link is 



 at 40 seconds in (just when the lyrics start) thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BeaverBearPaw Here is "The Shins - New Slang [OFFICIAL VIDEO]":

A---E-GG
GFEC---z

High A and G, low E and C.


----------



## BeaverBearPaw

Thank You! It’s perfect!


----------



## eeriepie

Hi there! I literally registered to tell you how incredible and kind you are for doing this! You're the best!

I was wondering if you can possible do some I haven't seen on the thread quite yet.
First is this one, starts at 1:35





and second is this one,





Thank you soooo much in advance!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@eeriepie Here is "7!! - Orange [Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso ED 2] Lyrics":

DGAC--BB
--GAAABB

Low D, all other notes high.

Here is "The Song You Are Searching For in Genshin Impact v2.1 Update | Sangonomiya Shrine OST":

C---BCDB
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## eeriepie

kiwikenobi said:


> @eeriepie Here is "7!! - Orange [Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso ED 2] Lyrics":
> 
> DGAC--BB
> --GAAABB
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "The Song You Are Searching For in Genshin Impact v2.1 Update | Sangonomiya Shrine OST":
> 
> C---BCDB
> C---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!! you are absolutely amazing!!! <3


----------



## MamazGaming

Can you do a tune using this: 



 from second 1 until 10 if you can. Thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MamazGaming Here is "Survivor Theme Song!":

A--------
CDEEEEED
EDCEDDEE
EDEEEDEE
ED---zzz

High A, all other notes low.
Or, if you don't include the A, then all the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Town tunes are four seconds long, so I couldn't fit all ten seconds that you asked for into one tune, so I made one really long one. You can use whichever two lines of it that you like, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - in order to fit more notes into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## J1NX3D

Hi! I'm new to this so Idk if this is where I'm supposed to write but are you able to do something in the way by nirvana? The start of the song before the singing would be good, Thankyou!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@J1NX3D You made a post correctly, but I need a link to the song so that I can hear it. Please make another post with a link to a video of the song on Youtube, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.


----------



## J1NX3D

Oh okay, Thankyou! 0:57 to around 1:12 should be good 



I hope that link works


----------



## kiwikenobi

@J1NX3D Here is "Nirvana - Something In The Way (Lyrics)":

AB--B-BC
---zzzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## J1NX3D

kiwikenobi said:


> @J1NX3D Here is "Nirvana - Something In The Way (Lyrics)":
> 
> AB--B-BC
> ---zzzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thankyou so much!


----------



## Sokal

Howdy! I was wondering if you could kindly do the Syberia theme from here? 



From 0:06 to 0:18, right after the Microids logo. I was hoping that the entire piece could fit into the tune, as it's mostly just long notes, but I'm not sure. I would greatly appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sokal Here is ""Syberia" HD Intro":

A-DE--A-
DE--A-BC
DCB-GE--

E and the first two D's are low. Last D and all other notes are high. 

The part you asked for is too long to fit into a single town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can try removing some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Sokal

Thank you so much!! It is indeed longer than I expected. I tweaked it a little into this:

A-ED-A-B  (high-low,low-high-high)
C-DCB-GE (high-high,high,high-high,low)
and it melts my heart. I wish there were 3 lines of notes possible. 
Thanks again, I appreciate it a lot! And I admire your continuous help for the past years, that's some extraordinary dedication!


----------



## Telula

What a wonderful thread and massive kudos to you for doing this for everybody!  This is the tune I've had in mind for my island's tune for a long time, but I'm musically challenged so I'm hoping for an assist.  I've tried multiple times to try and do it on my own but for the life of me I can't seem to get it just right.  Either from 0:01 - 0:06  or 0:17 - 0:23 would make me really happy.  Or the closest you can get to it.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Telula here is "Super Nintendo Breath Of Fire 2 Track 27 Century of the Patriarch":

C-G--FGF
-EDC-BCG

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low. 

The timing isn't exactly right, since I wanted to fit all of the notes into the town tune. I could make another version that preserves the timing of the original song, if you'd like, but it won't all fit into one town tune, so you could only use part of it.


----------



## Telula

kiwikenobi said:


> @Telula here is "Super Nintendo Breath Of Fire 2 Track 27 Century of the Patriarch":
> 
> C-G--FGF
> -EDC-BCG
> 
> First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.
> 
> The timing isn't exactly right, since I wanted to fit all of the notes into the town tune. I could make another version that preserves the timing of the original song, if you'd like, but it won't all fit into one town tune, so you could only use part of it.



It's absolutely perfect!!!  Oh my gosh, thank you so much for doing this, I really appreciate it!


----------



## callmegloomy

hey i was wondering if you could do the beginning of the song float by call me karizma





i really appreciate your work


----------



## kiwikenobi

@callmegloomy Here is "Call Me Karizma - Float (Official Video)":

e-Eee-Ee
G-EGG-E-

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.


----------



## TraxEpsilon

May I request 


kiwikenobi said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three requests a day, every day.


May I request this one? 





specifically when the piano starts about 5-6 seconds in, if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TraxEpsilon Here is "Sacred Moon (Game) - Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days Music Extended":

B-A-E-F-
--D-B-A-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## TraxEpsilon

thank ya!


----------



## Kikidogaming

Hi was hoping to get the chorus of In the middle of the night 




. 
It starts at :30 specifically the in the middle of the night hopefully it works ❤ thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kikidogaming here is "Elley Duhé - Middle of the Night (Lyrics)":

CCCCCCCB
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## mndstrt

hi! i would love to get the chorus to this song! (starting at 1:14, right after the "ooh-oo")


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mndstrt Here is "NCT DREAM '잘 자 (Teddy Bear)' (Official Audio) | Glitch Mode - The 2nd Album":

AAAAAEEG
F-ED---z

High G and A, low E and D.


----------



## mndstrt

kiwikenobi said:


> @mndstrt Here is "NCT DREAM '잘 자 (Teddy Bear)' (Official Audio) | Glitch Mode - The 2nd Album":
> 
> AAAAAEEG
> F-ED---z
> 
> High G and A, low E and D.


thank you so so much!!!!!


----------



## Nanaki1923

Hello! Would you be able to convert the song Kalos Route 15/16 Brun Way/Mélancolie Path from Pokémon X&Y? My island in New Horizons has a Halloweeny, autumn-y feel to it and is also Pokémon themed, so I figured this might be a good town theme to use.

I’ve linked the vid below and I’m thinking maybe the best part to sample could be within the time stamps (0:15-0:22):






I tried doing this myself but I’m not sure if I’m just failing to find the notes or if it simply doesn’t work because there might be some sharp & flat notes in the chords…

Thanks so much for your input and help!


----------



## Kikidogaming

kiwikenobi said:


> @Kikidogaming here is "Elley Duhé - Middle of the Night (Lyrics)":
> 
> CCCCCCCB
> A---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much im sending this forum ro my bestie


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nanaki1923 Here is "Kalos Route 16 - Melancolie Path (MIDI)":

F--E--C-
D---zzDE
F--G--C-
A---zzzz

High A and G, all other notes low. The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it a double-length one. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - and rests z to fit more notes into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## TimmyJ87

I’m creating a new island and naming it Storybrooke after the show Once upon a Time. I’m looking for a town tune of that IF possible.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TimmyJ87 Please post your request again while following the instructions in the first post of this thread, and I’ll be happy to make you a town tune.


----------



## TimmyJ87

kiwikenobi said:


> @TimmyJ87 Please post your request again while following the instructions in the first post of this thread, and I’ll be happy to make you a town tune.







13-17seconds


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TimmyJ87 Here is "Once Upon A Time Title Cards Season1":

E---D---
C---B---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Unfortunately that part of that song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a  town tune. This was as close as I could get using all natural notes. The D really needs to be a D flat, but it's just not possible in a town tune. You could also replace the D with another C, like this:

E---C---
C---B---

In case you prefer that.


----------



## TimmyJ87

kiwikenobi said:


> @TimmyJ87 Here is "Once Upon A Time Title Cards Season1":
> 
> E---D---
> C---B---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Unfortunately that part of that song contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a  town tune. This was as close as I could get using all natural notes. The D really needs to be a D flat, but it's just not possible in a town tune. You could also replace the D with another C, like this:
> 
> E---C---
> C---B---
> 
> In case you prefer that.


I’m go grateful thank you!


----------



## MiruAngelic

Hello!! I just saw this, i been looking for this song everywhere for my town tune but anyone has Made it yet ):  is ring a ding from style savvy, Here it iss!  



 i would like if started from 0:7 to 0:15 thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MiruAngelic Here is "Ring a Ding/Ring Dong Dang (Japanese) Full Ver.- Style Savvy Styling Star":

C-C-EED-
C-C-G-C-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## MiruAngelic

Hello!! I just saw this, i been looking for this song everywhere for my town tune but anyone has Made it yet ):  is ring a ding from style savvy, Here it iss!  



 i would like if started from 0:7 to 0:15 thank you so much un advance!


kiwikenobi said:


> @MiruAngelic Here is "Ring a Ding/Ring Dong Dang (Japanese) Full Ver.- Style Savvy Styling Star":
> 
> C-C-EED-
> C-C-G-C-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## MiruAngelic

Hello! Its me again haha, loved ring a ding, was wondering if You could also make these ones: 



 i would like it from 0:33 to 0:41 and 



 i saw there is already a watatsumi island request, but this one is different, i would like if it was from 0:3 to 0:13, Thanks a lot!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MiruAngelic Here is "Style Savvy Styling Star-Make Me Glow":

CCDEFG-
-GG--GG-

High G, all other notes low.

I've actually already done that part of "The Song You Are Searching For in Genshin Impact v2.1 Update | Sangonomiya Shrine OST" here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

Hi there! I literally registered to tell you how incredible and kind you are for doing this! You're the best!  I was wondering if you can possible do some I haven't seen on the thread quite yet. First is this one, starts at 1:35   and second is this one,   Thank you soooo much in advance!!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If this is not what you meant, just let me know, and I can make a new town tune for you.


----------



## MiruAngelic

kiwikenobi said:


> @MiruAngelic Here is "Style Savvy Styling Star-Make Me Glow":
> 
> CCDEFG-
> -GG--GG-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> I've actually already done that part of "The Song You Are Searching For in Genshin Impact v2.1 Update | Sangonomiya Shrine OST" here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
> 
> 
> Hi there! I literally registered to tell you how incredible and kind you are for doing this! You're the best!  I was wondering if you can possible do some I haven't seen on the thread quite yet. First is this one, starts at 1:35   and second is this one,   Thank you soooo much in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is not what you meant, just let me know, and I can make a new town tune for you.


Thanks a lot! And yeah!! It was that one! Sorry, I didnt searched in the other tread, thanks for your work!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MiruAngelic It was in this thread, just the name of it was the title of the Youtube video, so it didn't have the name you said in it. That's why it didn't turn up if you searched for it that way.


----------



## PrincessTaylor

Hiya I'd like more BanG Dream songs if you can please! I see you've done Hello! Wink! before but would it be alright if I asked for a different part of the song?
0:03-0:09




Starting at 1:02




Starting at 1:00




Thanks as always, I really appreciate everything you do for everyone!


----------



## MiruAngelic

kiwikenobi said:


> @MiruAngelic It was in this thread, just the name of it was the title of the Youtube video, so it didn't have the name you said in it. That's why it didn't turn up if you searched for it that way.


Ohh i didn't think of that! You're right! Haha, i'll try searching the title of the video aswell next time! ^.^


----------



## Catherine510

hey i made an account just for this! can you do tunes for me and my friend? tyty 
from .56 seconds for my dress up darling





from .40 second for hu tao theme!


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine

0:16 - 0:19


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor That part of "Hello! Wink!" contains too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate in a town tune using all natural notes. The closest I can get is something like this:

C-B-AG--
C-BA-GE-

Low E, all other notes high. It's not accurate to the original song, but it's the best I can do with the limitations of a town tune.

Here is "Tokimeki Experience!":

DEF---zz
EFG---zz

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Returns":

CCCCCBAG
DDFE---z

Low D and E, all other notes high.

@Catherine510 Here is "My Dress-Up Darling OP / Opening | 4K | 60FPS | Creditless":

C-C-AACD
C--AA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

"Character Demo - "Hu Tao: Let the Living Beware" | Genshin Impact" has too many half-step notes in a row to accurately recreate in a town tune, so this is as close as I can get:

ACEAG-EG
F-DFEDCB

G and the second A are high, first A and all other notes are low.

It doesn't sound quite like the original song, but it's as close as I can get with all natural notes in a town tune.

@Shiny Shiny Engine Here is "My Little Pony Theme Song [With Lyrics] - My Little Pony Friendship is Magic Song":

CCFAAG-D
DDDDED--

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## Cyku

Hi! Could you please try to do this one:




From around 0:55 do 1:00 (there's a new melody and then "shining sword, my diamond, blahblablah")




And this from around 0:27 (when the "osanai koro..." words start to the end of that line) to 0:32
Also same song from 0:49 to about 0:54

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bowserlab

Can u make gilneas song please from around about 1.57 in to about 2.10


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cyku Here is "Sword Art Online 3: Alicization OP. LiSA - ADAMAS":

D-C-C-A-
D-CA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Sword Art Online Alicization Opening 2 V5 | 1080p HD 60FPS |:"

CCCCCDCF
GGGAA---

All the high notes.

And:

GGAB--GA
B-AB-CA-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

@Bowserlab Here is "Gilneas - Music & Ambience (1 hour, 4K, World of Warcraft Cataclysm)":

D--GE-C-
B---zzzz

Low D and E, all other notes high.


----------



## Cyku

Thank you a lot! I hope you have a great day ^^


----------



## Bubblesinwonderland420

I've searched everywhere for a version of this song! Is it possible to make a tune from it?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bubblesinwonderland420 Here is "Jubilee Line":

B-AB--G-
B-AGG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## LittleMissHorror1987

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


Hey I was wondering if you could do the first 5 seconds of “werewolves of London”. Just the piano. I think it’d sound so cool!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LittleMissHorror1987 Here is "Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London (Official Audio)":

AB--BG--
GGGG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## SleepyKoharu

Hi if you can please do the following or close to it!




0:00 - 0:04

and also this one




0:00 - 0:06

Thank you very much for taking your time to make these!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SleepyKoharu Here is "Floria (Off Vocal Version)":

G-CDGDG-
BDGDG---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Eve MV":

G---zzzz
zzzzF---

High G.


----------



## LordofChaos

Can you do these please? 





0:25-0:38 or 1:09-1:20





0:51-1:04


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LordofChaos Here is "Case Closed Opening Theme 1 (Lyrics on-screen & in description )":

DDDD-B-B
-DD---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Fuyu no Hanashi (from Given) | ENGLISH COVER | Brandon McInnis":

AA--DD--
AA--FG--

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Rito Jayy

Hi! I’d like to request 2:10-2:18 and 2:25-2:30 and 2:52-2:57 from this song please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rito Jayy Here is "BTS V - Sweet Night (ITAEWON CLASS OST Part.12) Lyrics":

ECBC--EC
---EE-G-

High G, all other notes low.

And:

E--GE---
E-DC-ED-

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Rito Jayy

kiwikenobi said:


> @Rito Jayy Here is "BTS V - Sweet Night (ITAEWON CLASS OST Part.12) Lyrics":
> 
> ECBC--EC
> ---EE-G-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> And:
> 
> E--GE---
> E-DC-ED-
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


They sound so good! Thank you so much!!


----------



## LordofChaos

Thanks 


kiwikenobi said:


> @LordofChaos Here is "Case Closed Opening Theme 1 (Lyrics on-screen & in description )":
> 
> DDDD-B-B
> -DD---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Fuyu no Hanashi (from Given) | ENGLISH COVER | Brandon McInnis":
> 
> AA--DD--
> AA--FG--
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


So much they're great.


----------



## Zephius

Hello! Could i have one for "Introduction to the snow" by miracle musical? Thank you so much! )
Here's a link:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zephius Unfortunately, "Introduction to the Snow" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune using all natural notes. The closest I can get is something like this:

BGdbag-F
dgbdG---

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.

But many of the notes just aren't right because of the limitations of town tunes. Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, or perhaps a different part of this song might work better, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.


----------



## Zephius

ah alright, thank you very much for this! if i find another one i'd like to hear i may ask again, thank you though! 
I have found one i do like a little better that i do hope is possible, is it okay if you can have a try at the opening sequence of "Dreamland" by Glass Animals? Here's a link:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zephius Here is "Glass Animals - Dreamland (Audio)":

ceGBCBG-
gbdG-G--

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.

I had to sort of fudge the last few notes because, once again, there is a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be recreated accurately in a town tune. But this tune is much closer to the original song than the last one. Only the last two notes are off, and they don't sound too terribly off, I don't think.

But please let me know if you'd like me to try something else, and I'll be happy to do that for you. Anyone can request up to three town tunes every day, so you're well within that limit.


----------



## DrSkittle

Hi,  I was wondering if you could make a town tune of the cascade kingdom music from Super Mario Odyssey (0:14 - 0:21)


----------



## Tempbody80

Hey hey! I would absolutely appreciate it if you could do Hug Me from Despicable Me! Searched a good deal and don’t think you’ve done it yet. 






Just 0:29 or anytime the chorus chimes in with “Hug me! Bring it in!”

Thanks a bunch, man


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DrSkittle Here is "Fossil Falls - Super Mario Odyssey [OST]":

G---c---
d---zgAG
-c-dF-CG
---zzzzz

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.

The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town tune while preserving the original timing of the song, so I made a double-length one. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to fit more notes into two lines. But please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@Tempbody80 Here is "Pharrell Williams & Trey Parker - Hug Me (Audio)":

DGE---zz
EDEDE-ED

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## DrSkittle

That works, thanks!


----------



## flush.bee

Hello! Are you able to translate "Canzoni Preferite" into a town tune? Preferably at 0:16? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@flush.bee Here is "Jojo 5 Gang Torture Dance":

GGC-B-G-
GGG-GGG-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Purpledragonfruit319

Can you do "The Magic 8" from Set It Off elsewhere album.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## appleluluz

Hey!
I would absolutely LOVE to have the beginning of this one! 






Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Purpledragonfruit319 Here is "Set It Off - The Magic 8":

F--FB-C-
F--FB-C-

All the high notes.

@appleluluz Here is "Hello Kitty's Paradise - Intro Theme (closed captions)":

B-ABDED-
D-BDDED-

Or:

ABDED-D-
BDDED-D-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

One version includes the first note, the other leaves off the first note but includes the last note in the musical phrase to make it sound complete. Both can't fit into one town tune, so I made two, and you can choose whichever you prefer.


----------



## 7ElEvan

Hey there!
I was wondering if you could possibly translate these this theme starting from the beginning to around (0:06) or which ever point it would end at.




Thanks a bunch!
Oh also, if possible, this song from Live-A-Live, starting at around 0:04 and ending around 0:11 (or wherever it can naturally)




Apologies for the video being quiet
Thanks again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@7ElEvan Here is "Resident evil CV Soundtrack - Alfred's music box.":

B-B-E-C-
B-B-BAG-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## 7ElEvan

Thanks! It sounds awesome!
There was one more request that I edited into my original post, just in case you didn't see it.
If possible, this song from Live-A-Live, starting at around 0:04 and ending around 0:11 (or wherever it can naturally)




Apologies for the video being quiet
Thanks again!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@7ElEvan Ah, I didn't see your additional request! Here is "SFC LIVE A LIVE OST   99 Prehistoric Night":

DA-BDA-B
---D-CBAG

First two D's are low. Last D and all other notes are high. The G at the end of the last line doesn't actually fit, but it's the end of the musical phrase. You can leave it off, or you can remove one of the sustain lines - to make it fit, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound a little different.


----------



## KatiePanda

Would you be able to do the theme song from "Panda! Go Panda!" for me please?
I'd either like the horns at  0-2 secs or the panda, go panda lyrics from 6-8 seconds. But if they are too short separately then I don't mind combining the two together, if that makes sense? Thank you!!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I want the beginning version of this soundtrack from Kingdom Hearts 3 that plays from 0:00 through 0:03 so I can use it for my tune on the 2nd island since I restarted recently:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@KatiePanda Here is "Panda! Go Panda! (Panda Kopanda) intro theme":

F-FFF-FF
-F-FF---

@VanitasFan26 Unfortunately "Kingdom Hearts 3 Re:Mind DLC - Shibuya - Extended" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

CBGecbgB
---zzzzz

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low. It's not exactly right, but it's the best I can do with all natural notes.


----------



## VanitasFan26

kiwikenobi said:


> @KatiePanda Here is "Panda! Go Panda! (Panda Kopanda) intro theme":
> 
> F-FFF-FF
> -F-FF---
> 
> @VanitasFan26 Unfortunately "Kingdom Hearts 3 Re:Mind DLC - Shibuya - Extended" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> CBGecbgB
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low. It's not exactly right, but it's the best I can do with all natural notes.


I see well thanks for trying.


----------



## KatiePanda

kiwikenobi said:


> @KatiePanda Here is "Panda! Go Panda! (Panda Kopanda) intro theme":
> 
> F-FFF-FF
> -F-FF---
> 
> @VanitasFan26 Unfortunately "Kingdom Hearts 3 Re:Mind DLC - Shibuya - Extended" contains a combination of sharp and flat notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> CBGecbgB
> ---zzzzz
> 
> Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low. It's not exactly right, but it's the best I can do with all natural notes.


Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## mommyof2

Can you make one for toyland song from rugrats


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mommyof2 Please provide a Youtube link to the song so I can hear it, and tell me which seconds of the song the part you want turned into a town tune plays during, and I'll be happy to make you a tune.


----------



## mommyof2

from 0.15 to 0.30


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mommyof2 Here is "Toyland" which is actually originally from the opera Babes in Toyland, and it was used in Rugrats later:

E-B-E-D-
CDBAE-D-

Last E and D are low, first two E's and D's and all other notes are high.


----------



## mommyof2

Ty


----------



## S.P.General

I have three. 
0:18 give me a break
0:00 Find your one way
0:48 Wanna be crazy


----------



## kiwikenobi

@S.P.General Here is "Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN- OST Give me a break":

DEDE--DE
--DEB---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Find Your One Way [With Lyrics] (Sol Theme) - Guilty Gear Strive OST":

DDDDDDCD
DDDDDDDG

The first six D's on each line are low. The C, G, and other D's are high.

Here is "Wanna be Crazy":

D-DDD-B-
D-D-DB--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## S.P.General

kiwikenobi said:


> @S.P.General Here is "Guilty Gear Xrd -SIGN- OST Give me a break":
> 
> DEDE--DE
> --DEB---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Find Your One Way [With Lyrics] (Sol Theme) - Guilty Gear Strive OST":
> 
> DDDDDDCD
> DDDDDDDG
> 
> The first six D's on each line are low. The C, G, and other D's are high.
> 
> Here is "Wanna be Crazy":
> 
> D-DDD-B-
> D-D-DB--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cesslery

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


Hii!
Could you please do this resident evil song? From 0:20, only the piano part.




Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cesslery Here is "A Moment's Respite I":

DEFC---z
zzF-E---

High C, all other notes low.

I didn't hear a piano at 0:20, I think that's a harp or possibly some kind of guitar, so I did that part. ^o^;>
Please let me know if I made a mistake and did the wrong part, and I'll be happy to try again.


----------



## Cesslery

kiwikenobi said:


> @Cesslery Here is "A Moment's Respite I":
> 
> DEFC---z
> zzF-E---
> 
> High C, all other notes low.
> 
> I didn't hear a piano at 0:20, I think that's a harp or possibly some kind of guitar, so I did that part. ^o^;>
> Please let me know if I made a mistake and did the wrong part, and I'll be happy to try again.


Oh I thought it was a piano with heavy editing but a harp makes much more sense, thank you so much for that!! ^-^
You are amazing!!
just a quick question, the "z" is the no sound note, right?

Thanks again for that, incredible how you responded to my request so quick ^-^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Cesslery Yes, z means the sleeping frog, which is a musical rest. 
Thank you!


----------



## BobRocks20

Hi there, can you do this song pls? 



I usually make the tunes myself for songs I have in mind, but this one looks challenging, so I'm leaving it to you. I don't have any specifications, so pick any part.
Thanks!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BobRocks20 Here is "BUMP OF CHICKEN「Small world」":

GCDECDEF
AGECD---

A and the second G are high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## BobRocks20

Thanks!


----------



## almondkitten

hope youre having a great day! id like to request IMB7094's rendition of daisy bell from 0:04 - 0:10 or thereabouts. im not sure how well it will turn out but i figured i may as well ask!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@almondkitten Here is "Daisy Bell" also known as "Bicycle Built for Two":

G-E-C-G-
ACBCG---

First G is high, all other G's and notes are low.


----------



## almondkitten

kiwikenobi said:


> @almondkitten Here is "Daisy Bell" also known as "Bicycle Built for Two":
> 
> G-E-C-G-
> ACBCG---
> 
> First G is high, all other G's and notes are low.


thank you!! i love it <3


----------



## shadowfax96

Looking for the first phrase of this song, about 0:00-0:12

Please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@shadowfax96 Here is "Marino Marini Quartet's - Marina":

EEEGGCCE
FED---zz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Catherine510

can you do trace memory at 0:00. thanks i really appreciate it
edit: and blood edward isladn at 3:40


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Catherine510 Here is "Another Code; Two Memories DS OST.":

GFBGFBGF
BGFBGFBG

All the high notes.

And:

CDG---CD
G---FGF-

High G, all other notes low. I shortened the length of it a little to fit the whole musical phrase into the length of a town tune. Now that you have the notes, feel free to lengthen the notes with more sustain lines - or rests (sleeping frog note) to perhaps make the song match the original timing more closely, if you so desire. Though you'll have to leave out some of the notes to make the sustains and/or rests fit.

I believe this game was called "Trace Memory" in the US, and possibly other regions, so in case anyone else is looking for it, that's it. I remember playing it back when it was new. It was a very interesting game! Lots of clever use of the DS's unique features.


----------



## Catherine510

kiwikenobi said:


> @Catherine510 Here is "Another Code; Two Memories DS OST.":
> 
> GFBGFBGF
> BGFBGFBG
> 
> All the high notes.
> 
> And:
> 
> CDG---CD
> G---FGF-
> 
> High G, all other notes low. I shortened the length of it a little to fit the whole musical phrase into the length of a town tune. Now that you have the notes, feel free to lengthen the notes with more sustain lines - or rests (sleeping frog note) to perhaps make the song match the original timing more closely, if you so desire. Though you'll have to leave out some of the notes to make the sustains and/or rests fit.
> 
> I believe this game was called "Trace Memory" in the US, and possibly other regions, so in case anyone else is looking for it, that's it. I remember playing it back when it was new. It was a very interesting game! Lots of clever use of the DS's unique features.


omg yes it was my childhood. thank you!


----------



## PrincessTaylor

Hiya I'd like a Bang Dream one for me and my friends if you could~
Starting at :47 A to Z!





Starting at 1:05 Tear Drops





Starting at 1:01 Sweets BAN!





Thank you I really appreciate it!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor Here is "A to Z☆":

ACDF-FDF
-FDA-G-E

G and the second A are high. First A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Tear Drops":

EGAB-A-E
-BA-E-BA

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Sweets BAN!":

C-FFGFEF
GFGAA---

Low C, all other notes high.


----------



## EmeCody

Is there a way to recognizably do Gorgeous Nightmare by Escape the Fate? I've been sitting here trying for half an hour and drawing a blank lol


----------



## oddbear

i didn’t see this song requested but i may be wrong but could you do R U Mine by Arctic Monkeys?


----------



## Remnan

Could you do Attack! by the vsingers please? Any where in the chorus after 1:10 would be great


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EmeCody Please post a link to the song so I can hear it, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference, and I'll be happy to make it into a town tune for you.

@oddbear Here is "Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine?":

DCDCA-E-
-DEDC---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The song doesn't quite follow a strict rhythm, so the timing might sound closer if you rearrange the sustain lines - within the tune, so you can experiment with that if you feel like it could be closer, now that you have the notes.

@Remnan Here is "【Vsinger】Attack! Attack!":

AGEF-EF-
C-C-A-G-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## neoknight

Hello! I saw that you did the Security Breach Daycare theme but I was wondering if you can do the Security Breach main theme.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@neoknight Here is "FNAF Security Breach OST: Main Theme (Full Version)":

F-E-CD-D
-EE---zz

All the low notes.


----------



## moonlightbae1993

Thank you so much for doing these still and for your time! Could you do the first 5 seconds of the linked song?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@moonlightbae1993 Here is "Ariana Grande - R.E.M. (Audio)':

E-E-E-E-
E---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## LethalAether

0:33 - 0:44


----------



## guinea

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


Can you do the first 3 seconds of this? It was my childhood sound lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LethalAether Here is "CyberAngel / Honkai 3rd 8bit COVER.":

DEF-ECD-
F-EF-GC-

High G, all other notes low.

@guinea Here is "Luigi's Mansion Music - Toad's Theme":

EEEEG-G-
F---B---

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## AllenaWalker

0:36-0:43 plz & thank you


----------



## ArminJace

Any chance of getting Deep Stone Lullaby?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AllenaWalker Here is "MoonHalo / Honkai 3rd 8bit COVER.":

B-D-G-A-
GD--G-A-
BA---zzz

First B and D are low. Second B and all other notes are high. The musical phrase was too long to fit into one town tune while preserving the timing of the original song, so I made it three lines long. You can use just the first two lines if you'd like, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.

@ArminJace Here is "Destiny 2: Beyond Light Original Soundtrack - Track 06 - Deep Stone Lullaby":

B---A---
D--DA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone want any town tunes made? I'm always taking requests 24/7, and anyone can make up to three requests every day.


----------



## EmeCody

kiwikenobi said:


> @EmeCody Please post a link to the song so I can hear it, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference, and I'll be happy to make it into a town tune for you.
> 
> @oddbear Here is "Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine?":
> 
> DCDCA-E-
> -DEDC---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work. The song doesn't quite follow a strict rhythm, so the timing might sound closer if you rearrange the sustain lines - within the tune, so you can experiment with that if you feel like it could be closer, now that you have the notes.
> 
> @Remnan Here is "【Vsinger】Attack! Attack!":
> 
> AGEF-EF-
> C-C-A-G-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.






i have awful pause game lol but the chorus preferably.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EmeCody I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus. Please tell me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


----------



## EmeCody

kiwikenobi said:


> @EmeCody I'm not familiar with the song, so I'm not sure which part is the chorus. Please tell me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make a town tune for you.


Okay i figured it out. 2:17 through 2:38 is the chorus. preferably closer to the beginning of that part. so like maybe starting with 2:17?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@EmeCody Here is "Escape the Fate - Gorgeous Nightmare (Official Video)":

D-E-F-G-
FE-D---z

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## TaeJr

Hey could you do this song? Can't remember how I did this last time but hopefully I did it right 






Any of these bits are great, you can pick! haha ty so so much in advance  0:32 to 0:38 (Background guitar cords) 1:30 to 1:34 ("Lover with a dollar sign is a loser") 1:26 to 1:30 ("I'm a loser, I'm a loser") 1:03 - 1:07 ("crying, crying crying 이젠 집어쳐")


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TaeJr Here is "TXT 'LO$ER=LO♡ER' Official MV":

C-C---zz
E-E-CD--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

FFFD---z
AAAF---z

Low D, high A.

And:

FE-FE-FE
-FE-EDD-

All the low notes.


----------



## TaeJr

kiwikenobi said:


> @TaeJr Here is "TXT 'LO$ER=LO♡ER' Official MV":
> 
> C-C---zz
> E-E-CD--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> FFFD---z
> AAAF---z
> 
> Low D, high A.
> 
> And:
> 
> FE-FE-FE
> -FE-EDD-
> 
> All the low notes.


Perfect, Thank you so much!!


----------



## hithere

Hello! I searched both threads by using “Beach” & “Man” and haven’t found any matching these, so I’m sorry if they were asked for and I missed them. 

1. 



With this one I don’t really have a preference, I just like the vibe of the song. So any part of the song is fine.  

2. 



With this one I like the tune in 1:40 to 2:10, specifically the end of that part, so anything you think would fit an island tune from that would be great!

Thank you!!


----------



## Sid

7:35-7:40






Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hithere Here is "Lana Del Rey - High By The Beach (Official Audio)":

EEE-F---
EEE-D---

All the low notes.

Here is "I'll Make a Man Out of You" from Mulan:

ABC---zz
DA---zzz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

I chose the end part of the long segment you asked for, since you said you wanted the end of it. If I didn't get the right part, please tell me more precisely which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.

@Sid Here is "Anamanaguchi - Scott Pilgrim vs the World: The Game Soundtrack (4K) Just Like in the Movies 2-1":

F-AA-G-G
F-C-D-A-

All the high notes.


----------



## Sid

kiwikenobi said:


> @hithere Here is "Lana Del Rey - High By The Beach (Official Audio)":
> 
> EEE-F---
> EEE-D---
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Here is "I'll Make a Man Out of You" from Mulan:
> 
> ABC---zz
> DA---zzz
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> I chose the end part of the long segment you asked for, since you said you wanted the end of it. If I didn't get the right part, please tell me more precisely which seconds the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.
> 
> @Sid Here is "Anamanaguchi - Scott Pilgrim vs the World: The Game Soundtrack (4K) Just Like in the Movies 2-1":
> 
> F-AA-G-G
> F-C-D-A-
> 
> All the high notes.



omg  

thank you!


----------



## hithere

kiwikenobi said:


> @hithere Here is "Lana Del Rey - High By The Beach (Official Audio)":
> 
> EEE-F---
> EEE-D---
> 
> All the low notes.


Just changed my tune to this. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Giddy

Hello~
Wondering if this song was doable at all. 

Seconds - 0.08 - 0.13
Or even the first notes like 0.05 - 0.08






Thank you~ Hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Giddy Here is "To the Moon ~ For River - Piano (Johnny's Version) - Quellatalo Reproduction":

DEDEDEDE
DEDEDEDE

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

DEDEDEDE
DEDCDEFE

All the low notes.


----------



## Giddy

kiwikenobi said:


> @Giddy Here is "To the Moon ~ For River - Piano (Johnny's Version) - Quellatalo Reproduction":
> 
> DEDEDEDE
> DEDEDEDE
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> DEDEDEDE
> DEDCDEFE
> 
> All the low notes.


Thank you soo much~!! That's amazing, wasn't it worked at all. Glad I can add this beautiful piece to my island  
Have a lovely weekend~


----------



## PurinPie

Making a vaporwave themed island lol


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PurinPie Here is "Microsoft Windows 95 Startup Sound":

gd--GD--
AE--AE--

Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes.


----------



## fluffmallow

Either the little wind bit that starts at 2:36 or the verse that starts at 1:56

I love this song but I'm not sure which part of it would make for a good island tune. I don't want it to sound like it cuts off mid sentence, you know?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@fluffmallow Here is "Cosmo Sheldrake - Come Along [Lyrics]":

FA-FEA--
DADACA--

High A, all other notes low.

And:

E-B-A-G-
E-B--AG-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## WriterofWritings

Hello! If it's no problem, I'd like to make a request!






Time Stamp: 0.00 to 0.03  ("I just got your messages")
Alternatively, Timestamp: 1:00 to 1:04 ("Did you get mysterious messages?")

Thank you for your time! If those won't work that's completely ok!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@WriterofWritings Here is "Mystic Messenger OP - FULL (korean)〖Video credits; CHERITZ!〗":

GA-GE-FG
C---zzzz

Last G is high, first two G's and all other notes are low.


----------



## Bobbathon

Hi can you get please do “positions” by Ariana Grande from 0:00 to 0:06

Here’s the link 




Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Bobbathon Here is "positions":

dGCE-F-a
-ceG---z

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.

I had to jump down an octave in the middle of the musical phrase, because town tunes don't have ethat much range, but otherwise, it should be accurate to the original song. Let me know if you'd like me to try another part of the same song or a different song entirely, and I'll be happy to make another town tune for you.


----------



## Circze

Hi there! I tried the search but the only Hotel del Luna I could find was a song you weren't able to make?
If you are willing, I would love to have you make any part of the beginning to the Opening for Hotel del Luna that you feel would work within the confines of island tunes? 
Please and thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Circze Here is "Hotel Del Luna BGM - Deluna H｜Hotel Del Luna background music, Various Artist ost":

D-DDDDDF
EDA---zz

High A, all other notes low.


----------



## Circze

kiwikenobi said:


> @Circze Here is "Hotel Del Luna BGM - Deluna H｜Hotel Del Luna background music, Various Artist ost":
> 
> D-DDDDDF
> EDA---zz
> 
> High A, all other notes low.


Yaya!! Thank you so much!! You are awesome!


----------



## SCORPA15

0:08 - 0:13 please


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SCORPA15 Here is "Gremlins (Theme) Song":

CCCC-CB-
A-AA-ABA

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I can't include the few notes immediatley after this part, because of the limitations of town tunes. Even if there was more room for notes, the song would requite a combination of sharp and flat notes that town tunes can't do using all natural notes, so it would always sound off.

If you'd prefer something that sounds more like a complete musical phrase, here's a slightly earlier part of the song:

CCCC-CB-
CCCC-CB-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## SCORPA15

kiwikenobi said:


> @SCORPA15 Here is "Gremlins (Theme) Song":
> 
> CCCC-CB-
> A-AA-ABA
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> I can't include the few notes immediatley after this part, because of the limitations of town tunes. Even if there was more room for notes, the song would requite a combination of sharp and flat notes that town tunes can't do using all natural notes, so it would always sound off.
> 
> If you'd prefer something that sounds more like a complete musical phrase, here's a slightly earlier part of the song:
> 
> CCCC-CB-
> CCCC-CB-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you, thats brilliant!


----------



## minebitw

Lip 2 Lip by 9 MUSES A (0:42 when kyungri says title of song)
and Lil' Touch by SNSD Oh!GG (0:44 when all members sing)
Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@minebitw Here is "Nine Muses A - Lip 2 Lip [Eng/Rom/Han] Picture + Color Coded Lyrics":

E-B-BABB
-AE---zz

Low E, high A and B.

Here is "SNSD-Oh!GG  - Lil' Touch (Color Coded Lyrics Eng/Rom/Han)":

A-E-E--E
-F-ED-C-

All the low notes.


----------



## rittsu

Hello! <3 I just found your thread randomly and it's so friendly you're offering such things. Thank you very much for all of your efforts <3

I really would like to request two songs - one for me and one for my best friend - as an island tune since we both can't do that.

First song is that : 




Here is also a piano cover of it! 




The wished part would be the chorus of the song (starting from 1:17 in the normal, and around 1:22/1:23 in the piano version

(and for all 5 possible seconds please.  ;w;  )

And if that possiblity would be or sound better - the first seconds after the music started (at/from 0:02)


Second song is that :






Here is also another piano version of it! 




The wished part would be from 0:14 (same or at least very similar part starts at 1:35) and same as above - for all 5 possible seconds please.


Thank you very much again for all of your work and efforts <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rittsu Here is "「 ES!! 」Deep Eclipse - Eden [KAN/ROM/ENG]":

GCBGCBGE
D-EE---z

Low E and D, all other notes high.

Here is "【ES】 Article of Faith - Knights 「KAN/ROM/ENG/IND」":

EFG-CB-C
AG---zzz

High A and G, all other notes low.


----------



## arkariuum

Hello! Is it open for request still?






from 00:01 and beyond.





00:00 to 00:05

Thank you!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@arkariuum Here is "[MapleStory BGM] Kerning City: Bad Guys":

B-ABDEBD
BDE---zz

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "Emotional OST of the Day No. 54.5: Steins;Gate - ''Christina I''":

FGA--CB-
--G-A---

All the high notes.


----------



## rittsu

kiwikenobi said:


> @rittsu Here is "「 ES!! 」Deep Eclipse - Eden [KAN/ROM/ENG]":
> 
> GCBGCBGE
> D-EE---z
> 
> Low E and D, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "【ES】 Article of Faith - Knights 「KAN/ROM/ENG/IND」":
> 
> EFG-CB-C
> AG---zzz
> 
> High A and G, all other notes low.



Thank you very much again ♡


----------



## Kikidogaming

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and NOT extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


Hello again you did great with industry baby i was hoping to get 0:37-0:43 or if possible the very last bit of flute in the beginning starting around 0:06 or 0:07 and ending at 0:12


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kikidogaming Here is "ROMAJI / lyrics "Kamisama no Kamisama" (FULL OP 2 of Kamisama Hajime****a)":

D-D-DEDE
---zDE--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

acbac-e-
dedcd-A-
GAGeG-D-
C-G-A-e-

Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.

The fast flute part at the beginning was too many notes to fit into one town tune, so I made it a double-length one. You can use however much you want of it, whichever part you like the best, but there's just no way to fit all of those notes into one tune, it's just too fast of a song. ^o^;>


----------



## Mandy9901

Full House Theme If Possible!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Mandy9901 Here is "Full House - Intro [HQ]":

AAG-AF--
FFE-FD--

High A and G, low E and D.


----------



## Delfel

Hey thank you for basically hold my hand through this LMFAO and the song i need help with is " if i ruled the world" by Nas Ft. lauryn hill. Thanx!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Delfel Great! Please post a link to the song so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make that town tune for you.


----------



## Delfel

kiwikenobi said:


> @Delfel Great! Please post a link to the song so that I can hear it, and specify which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, and I'll be happy to make that town tune for you.


 the hook is what i want


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Delfel I'm not sure which part is a hook, but here is the very beginning of "Nas - If I Ruled the World (Imagine That) (Official Audio) ft. Lauryn Hill":

E-C-G---
zECGECG-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

If this is not the part you meant, please tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during so that I can make the correct part for you.


----------



## Delfel

kiwikenobi said:


> @Delfel I'm not sure which part is a hook, but here is the very beginning of "Nas - If I Ruled the World (Imagine That) (Official Audio) ft. Lauryn Hill":
> 
> E-C-G---
> zECGECG-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> If this is not the part you meant, please tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during so that I can make the correct part for you.


OMG its perfect! thank you


----------



## angiepie

Can I please get the first 5 seconds of this song? Thank you.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@angiepie Here is "Honey - Mariah Carey":

A---A---
AGAGAG-A

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## angiepie

kiwikenobi said:


> @angiepie Here is "Honey - Mariah Carey":
> 
> A---A---
> AGAGAG-A
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Kikidogaming

Thank you i was


kiwikenobi said:


> @Kikidogaming Here is "ROMAJI / lyrics "Kamisama no Kamisama" (FULL OP 2 of Kamisama Hajime****a)":
> 
> D-D-DEDE
> ---zDE--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> acbac-e-
> dedcd-A-
> GAGeG-D-
> C-G-A-e-
> 
> Lowercase letters are low, uppercase letters are high.
> 
> The fast flute part at the beginning was too many notes to fit into one town tune, so I made it a double-length one. You can use however much you want of it, whichever part you like the best, but there's just no way to fit all of those notes into one tune, it's just too fast of a song. ^o^;>


Thank you so much


----------



## Jendoof

hello!! thank you for your service!! please capture #Selena El Chico Del Apartamendo 512 the chorus, starting at: @:53 to @:57


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jendoof Here is "Selena - El Chico Del Apartamento 512 (Live From Astrodome)":

EEEGAEDC
CCCADED-

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.


----------



## PrincessTaylor

I always really appreciate that you do this for people. I'd like a few Genshin Impact songs:

Starting at 0:29





Starting at 1:02





Not sure if this one is possible but starting at 0:31





Thanks, as always friend


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor Here is "Blossoms of Summer Night (Yoimiya's Theme) — Genshin Impact: The Stellar Moment Vol. 2 Extended OST":

A-G-FGDC
DFACDCDF

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.

Here is "Preserver of Fortune (Qiqi's Theme) — Genshin Impact: The Stellar Moment OST Extended Soundtrack":

A-AGA-C-
CAG-E-G-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "Nimble As Lightning (Keqing's Theme) — Genshin Impact: The Stellar Moment OST Extended Soundtrack":

DDDDACD-
DDD-GAD-

Last D is low, all other D's and notes are high.

This was a very tricky song, because the melodic part is underneath a lot of other instruments, is very fast, and isn't a melody in an easy-to-recognize sense. If it doesn't sound like what you were hoping for, please let me know, and I can try to interpret it another way.


----------



## Azul_Crossing

0:00 to 0:05


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Azul_Crossing Here is "Breaking Bad Main Title Theme (Extended)":

DD-DF---
FF--DD--

Low D.


----------



## Zazzy

I would love the little singing from 0:04 to 0:09 if possible at all! I'm always humming that part to myself lol Please and thank you for you time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Zazzy Here is "Wondaland":

D-BBGGF-
DEGCBGF-

E and the second D are low, first D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Catherine510

sorry to bother but could you please do spy x family opening at 50 secs to 57 secs? thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Catherine510 Here is "SPY x FAMILY OP / Opening 1「UHD 60FPS」":

DGA-GAGD
-GA-BC-B

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## ohheyitskacey

Hi! Made an account just for this post 

May I please request "Build Me Up Buttercup" By The Foundations?
It would be between 1:21 and 1:28 


I have searched far and wide, as my island is called Buttercup- but cannot find it anywhere. I hope I didn't miss it when searching through your threads. 

Sorry the video is silly. Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ohheyitskacey I'm honored! Welcome to The Bell Tree Forums!

Here is "The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup (Official Lyrics Video)":

C-A-G-Fe
e---zzFe
ed-ededc
c---zzzz

Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low. 

I couldn't fit the whole part you asked for into one town tune, so I made a double-length one. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - and rests z to make more notes fit into two lines but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## entisomane

Hi! I would love for you to make 



 this into an island tune starting at 5 seconds where they are just chanting or the part where they start singing(which is like 5 seconds later lol) ! whatever is easier for you i really appreciate your work <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@entisomane Here is "SpongeBob SquarePants - ♪ Squidward's Tiki Land ♪":

E---C---
EFF-G-FE

High G, all other notes low.

It's not exactly right, because the combination of sharp and flat notes in the original song can't be recreated accurately in a town tune. The C really needs to be a C sharp to sound exactly right, but this was as close as I could get. And I can't do the part with the chanting at all because it's not really notes, just rhythmic speaking. It would be the same note over and over like this:

AzAzAAAA
AzAzAAAA

And probably it's not recognizable as the original song that way. But you can use that if you like it.

Let me know if you'd like me to try a different song, and I'll be happy to make you more town tunes.


----------



## Sailor-Usagi-Chan

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


hiii! i would love to have a new town tune! i can give you the name of the song as i do not have youtube access (unfortunately), i would like to have the twilight saga theme (bella’s lullaby) as my town tune (i’m new here and i have no idea if it’s been done before so sorry if it has!) thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sailor-Usagi-Chan Is this the song you mean?






If so, here is the first few seconds of "Twilight Soundtrack - Bella's Lullaby":

ECECFCFC
ECECEDED

All the low notes.

If that was not the right song, or if you want a different part, please tell me which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, or find a way to post a link so that I can hear it.


----------



## fluffmallow

The la da da part from 3:23 please and thank you <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@fluffmallow Here is "Meet Me in the Woods":

D-DD-D-E
DCA-A---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## middaydecay

Hi!! Made an acc just to make this req lol
I checked and I don't think this has been posted on either forums, could I get any part of 0:12 - 0:22 of this please?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@middaydecay Welcome to The Bell Tree Forums! 

Here is "Bloodborne Soundtrack OST - Lady Maria (The Old Hunters)":

E---FED-
FA-CD---

E and the first D are low. Second D and all other notes are high.

The first D really needs to be a D sharp to sound like the original song, but it's just not possible using all natural notes in a town tune. This was as close as I could get. If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song altogether, just let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## themysterybidder

Could you please make this one for me if possible?  Thank you!


----------



## Poopypoopfart

Hey can you do this from 14-18. Thank you


----------



## somnyate

Hi!! Made this account for this post 
I wanted to request if you could make "Enhypen - Tamed-Dashed" from 0:40 to 0:46





(I've already searched it and I don't think it has been done yet, but if it had, sorry for bothering you )


----------



## kiwikenobi

@themysterybidder The song that plays when the Dukes of Hazzard car honks its horn is "Dixie" or "Dixie's Land," which I turned into a town tune before here:





__





						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Here is "Song of Time - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask":  ACB-G-FG A-D-CED-  The last "D-CED" is low. All other notes are high.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If this isn't what you want, then please let me know what you'd like me to do differently for you, and I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.

@Poopypoopfart Here is "Imran Khan - Amplifier (Official Music Video)":

A-E-F-D-
E-C-B---

High A, all other notes low.

@somnyate Welcome to the Bell Tree Forums! Here is "[CORRECT] ENHYPEN - 'Tamed-Dashed' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":

FGDD--C-
A-G-FGD-

The first and last D are low. The second D and all other notes are high.


----------



## somnyate

kiwikenobi said:


> @themysterybidder The song that plays when the Dukes of Hazzard car honks its horn is "Dixie" or "Dixie's Land," which I turned into a town tune before here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "Song of Time - The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask":  ACB-G-FG A-D-CED-  The last "D-CED" is low. All other notes are high.
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this isn't what you want, then please let me know what you'd like me to do differently for you, and I'll be happy to make you a new town tune.
> 
> @Poopypoopfart Here is "Imran Khan - Amplifier (Official Music Video)":
> 
> A-E-F-D-
> E-C-B---
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> @somnyate Welcome to the Bell Tree Forums! Here is "[CORRECT] ENHYPEN - 'Tamed-Dashed' Lyrics [Color Coded_Han_Rom_Eng]":
> 
> FGDD--C-
> A-G-FGD-
> 
> The first and last D are low. The second D and all other notes are high.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ohheyitskacey

kiwikenobi said:


> @ohheyitskacey I'm honored! Welcome to The Bell Tree Forums!
> 
> Here is "The Foundations - Build Me Up Buttercup (Official Lyrics Video)":
> 
> C-A-G-Fe
> e---zzFe
> ed-ededc
> c---zzzz
> 
> Uppercase letters are high, lowercase letters are low.
> 
> I couldn't fit the whole part you asked for into one town tune, so I made a double-length one. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - and rests z to make more notes fit into two lines but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


I'm in love! Thank you so much! You did this perfectly- I ended up going with the top one. It's amazing! Thanks so much for what you do.


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? Anyone can make up to three town tune requests every day.


----------



## maplewaple

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).






 you think you can do this song— Deceiver by Get Scared? Specifically the guitar part in the beginning :’D


----------



## kiwikenobi

@maplewaple Here is "Get Scared - Deceiver":

ACE-ECAC
E-EC-ACE

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## maplewaple

kiwikenobi said:


> @maplewaple Here is "Get Scared - Deceiver":
> 
> ACE-ECAC
> E-EC-ACE
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


tysm!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingWar

High,can I pls have the begginging of the Avengers Theme for my town tune?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@AnimalCrossingWar Please post a link to the song so I can hear it, and specify which seconds of it you'd like me to do, if you have a preference, and I'll be happy to make it into a town tune for you.


----------



## Akeath

I love all your town tunes, thank you so much for doing all of this! I do have some requests, if that would be okay. 

Request 1:
Youtube link: 



Starting at 09 seconds and lasting until 25 seconds in, where the lyrics are "do I love you because you're beautiful or are you beautiful because I love you"
From Roger and Hammerstein's version of Cinderella, the song's name is "Do I Love You Because You're Beautiful"

Request 2: 
Youtube link: 



Starting at 0:57 to 1:05, "Count all the bees in the hive, chase all the clouds in the sky"
Return to Pooh Corner by Kenny Loggins

Request 3:
Youtube link: 



Starting at 1:56 to 2:16
Winnie the Pooh Theme


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Akeath Here is "Cinderella - 08 - Do I Love You Because Your Beautiful":

G-F-GAFG
AEE---zz

Low E, all other notes high.

The part you asked for is sixteen seconds long, and town tunes are only four seconds long, so I could only fit in a small part of the section you requested. If you'd like a different part, please let me know which seconds it plays during, keeping in mind that town tunes are quite short.


Here is "Return to Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins":

EEGB-ABC
EEGB-ABC

Low E, all other notes high.

The part you requested is seven seconds long, and, as before, town tunes are only four seconds long. So to fit the whole thing into one town tune, I had to get rid of the pause between the first and second lines. If you'd like it to be closer to the original timing of the song, you can just have the second line be:

---zzzzz

Here is "Winnie the Pooh - Theme Song":

EFEDB-AG
-AG-EFED

All the low notes.

The part you asked for was twenty seconds long, so I just fit in the first four seconds as well as I could. It ends abruptly, so you can change the second line to be this instead, if you prefer:

-AG---zz

Please let me know if you'd like me to do any of these tunes differently, since you asked for such long sections of music, and I could only fit small amounts of them into the length of a town tune.


----------



## edwardnashtonlover

can you do the part where she starts singing thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@edwardnashtonlover Here is "Ave Maria" by Franz Schubert:


C-BCE--D
C---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## PokePoke6464

it would be awesome if you could do "when the moon's reaching out stars" Persona 3 OST from 0:13-0:21 and a a second request from 0:33-0:42 i want to see what segment sounds better


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PokePoke6464 Here is "Persona 3 OST - When the Moon's Reaching Out Stars (With Lyrics)":

ACAC-D--
EAED-C--

High A, all other notes low.

And:

CG-EDC--
CGFEDC--

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## possomfish

Hi there!
I have three requests~

First: Canalave City (night) from Pokemon diamond/pearl/platinum !!
0:04-0:09 or 0:35-0:40





Second: Zinnia's Sorrow from Pokemon !! 
0:16-0:21





Third: N's Farewell from Pokemon
Anywhere from 0:06-0:18





Thank you so much! I really admire you for this~


----------



## kiwikenobi

@possomfish Here is "Canalave City (Night) - Pokémon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum":

DGAB-AB-
C-D---zz

First D is low, second D and all other notes are high.

Here is "Pokémon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire - Zinnia Sorrow (HQ)":

GABD---z
DEDD---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Pokemon Black and White - N's Farewell (Official Game Rip)":

CGG---FE
C---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## Kekelaon

Could you do 1:22 to 1:27 please?








Could you do from 1:05 to 1:15. If that’s too long 1:10 to 1:15 works too. Thank you I’m advance!


----------



## LivySr

Hi, I've gotten a lot of tunes from this thread (thank you) as a lurker but now I want to request something:

from 0:14 to 0:19-20, as long as you can make it





also this: from 0:00 to 0:06


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kekelaon Here is "Blue October - I Hope You're Happy":

EEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEC

All the high notes or all the low notes will work. That part of the song is more akin to rapping than singing, so it's hard to get something recognizable out of it. If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song entirely, just let me know.

Here is "U (English Version)":

AADCBCBC
-CGFEFEC

High G, all other notes low.

@LivySr Here is "Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth - Court ~ Guardians of the Law":

A--B---z
C-DC-B--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

Here is "Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney OST - Dick Gumshoe ~ Detective Gumshoe, Pal":

EF---zzz
zEC-AD--

All the low notes.


----------



## Joblunt

Is there anyway you could do " country roads take me home "  .... Any seconds from 38-55 would work


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Joblunt Here is "John Denver ♥ Take Me Home, Country Roads  (The Ultimate Collection)  with Lyrics":

CDE-DCD-
EDC-EGA-

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## LivySr

kiwikenobi said:


> @Kekelaon Here is "Blue October - I Hope You're Happy":
> 
> EEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEC
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work. That part of the song is more akin to rapping than singing, so it's hard to get something recognizable out of it. If you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or a different song entirely, just let me know.
> 
> Here is "U (English Version)":
> 
> AADCBCBC
> -CGFEFEC
> 
> High G, all other notes low.
> 
> @LivySr Here is "Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth - Court ~ Guardians of the Law":
> 
> A--B---z
> C-DC-B--
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> Here is "Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney OST - Dick Gumshoe ~ Detective Gumshoe, Pal":
> 
> EF---zzz
> zEC-AD--
> 
> All the low notes.


Yooo you're a wizard thank you so much. I added a few more holds into my second request but they both sound really great, thank you. I'll be back to request more at some point as soon as I find/remember some compatible music


----------



## Jhon Sena

Hi! I was wondering if you could maybe help me out with the very first part of the Beavis and Butthead theme tune? (as in starting from 0:00) Thank you! 

I really admire your dedication by the way  You're a real pillar of the AC community now lol


----------



## Treebrize666

do notice by moe shop


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Jhon Sena Here is "Beavis And Butthead Theme Song":

A-AE-A-G
-D-D-E--

G and the second A are high, the first and last A and all other notes are low.

@Treebrize666 Here is "Moe Shop - Notice (w/ TORIENA)":

E-EAE-A-
E-EAE-A-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Jhon Sena

kiwikenobi said:


> @Jhon Sena Here is "Beavis And Butthead Theme Song":
> 
> A-AE-A-G
> -D-D-E--
> 
> G and the second A are high, the first and last A and all other notes are low.
> 
> @Treebrize666 Here is "Moe Shop - Notice (w/ TORIENA)":
> 
> E-EAE-A-
> E-EAE-A-
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


thank you so much!!


----------



## jamie!

Hey! Could you do the start of _Harvey by Her's_? Thank you!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jamie! Here is "Her's - Harvey (Official Audio)":

D--C--D-
CDC---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## jamie!

kiwikenobi said:


> @jamie! Here is "Her's - Harvey (Official Audio)":
> 
> D--C--D-
> CDC---zz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Catherine510

can u pls do shawn mendes stitches at 1:14





0:00-0:10 if emough space for last two notes at end:





 thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Catherine510 Here is "Shawn Mendes - Stitches (Official Music Video)":

AB-C-G-E
---zD---

High G, all other notes low.

Here is "Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald- Route 113":

FAC--B-G
A-CF---z

Second C is low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## BOHNES420

Underwater Secrets from Harry Potter??

1:20 - 1:29 or 1:30 - 1:39 (I think they are about the same but if you could, that would be cool!!)


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BOHNES420 Here is "Underwater Secrets":

GBBDEDEG
--D---zz

Last G is high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## LivySr

Hey, can you do Peaceful Waters 0:00 to 0:05, Auriel's Ascension 2:00 to 2:05-06, and Watchman's Ease 0:00 to 0:05-06? Sorry if they're not really doable as town tunes, my knowledge is music is pitiful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LivySr Here is "The Elder Scrolls III - Morrowind Soundtrack - 02 Peaceful Waters":

E-A-E-CB
A-CBA---

First A is high, last two A's and all other notes are low.

Here is "Oblivion Soundtrack -  Auriels Ascension":

D-FED-CA
D-DAD---

Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.

Here is "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - 12 - Watchman's Ease":

E-A--GA-
CBA---zz

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## LivySr

kiwikenobi said:


> @LivySr Here is "The Elder Scrolls III - Morrowind Soundtrack - 02 Peaceful Waters":
> 
> E-A-E-CB
> A-CBA---
> 
> First A is high, last two A's and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "Oblivion Soundtrack -  Auriels Ascension":
> 
> D-FED-CA
> D-DAD---
> 
> Second A is high, first A and all other notes are low.
> 
> Here is "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - 12 - Watchman's Ease":
> 
> E-A--GA-
> CBA---zz
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Jesus that was quick, and they sound so great thanks a lot.


----------



## Chab

Hi I was wondering if you could do Almost A Stranger - Red Vox 



 0:37-0:40 or 1:03-1:10 if possible, thanks and sorry for the possibly difficultly lol!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Chab Here is "Red Vox - Almost A Stranger":

CGGFCGGF
CGGF---z

Low C, high G.

And:

A--E-C-D
-A---zzC
DGFE-CCD

G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low. 

The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town tune--seven seconds when town tunes are only four seconds long--so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - or rests z to fit more notes into two lines. Just please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Chab

kiwikenobi said:


> @Chab Here is "Red Vox - Almost A Stranger":
> 
> CGGFCGGF
> CGGF---z
> 
> Low C, high G.
> 
> And:
> 
> A--E-C-D
> -A---zzC
> DGFE-CCD
> 
> G and the first A are high, second A and all other notes are low.
> 
> The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town tune--seven seconds when town tunes are only four seconds long--so I made it three lines long. You can use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - or rests z to fit more notes into two lines. Just please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


Thank you so much, this is amazing!!!!! And yeah I should’ve probably realized to make the second one shorter lol : P


----------



## Nortexia

Hi there ! Do you think you can do "Children of the Stars" from The Orion Experience ? (From the beginning)
That would be so kind !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Nortexia Here is "Children of the Stars  The Orion Experience":

CBAGA---
G---A---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Nortexia

kiwikenobi said:


> @Nortexia Here is "Children of the Stars  The Orion Experience":
> 
> CBAGA---
> G---A---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thanks a lot !! It’s now my new town tune


----------



## allainah

Hi again! when you have the free time could you do this song ? :~)






I'm surprised I didn't find it already requested in the search bar since its so popular! or maybe I searched wrong, sorry if this has already been made ><


----------



## kiwikenobi

@allainah Here is "Skeeter Davis ~ The End of The World  (1962)":

E-EDC-GA
GD---zzz

High G and A, all other notes low.


----------



## allainah

kiwikenobi said:


> @allainah Here is "Skeeter Davis ~ The End of The World  (1962)":
> 
> E-EDC-GA
> GD---zzz
> 
> High G and A, all other notes low.


Thank you sooo much! Have a wonderful day <3


----------



## Siobhann

Hi ! I found your post and created an account just for your talent ! Thanks for taking requests <3 




Do you think it would be possible to do the 2:11 to 2:16 from this ost ? Only the flute's notes.

I've been trying for 50mins but I can't make it 
Thanks again if you'd help me !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Siobhann Here is "To Your Eternity OST –Remember Me / Stars at Dawn":

A---G-AC
F--ED---

Low D and E, all other notes high.

The timing's not identical to the original song, I had to abbreviate it a little bit to make it fit into a town tune. But you're welcome to experiment with the sustain lines - in different places to make it sound different, if you'd like, now that you have the right notes in the right order.


----------



## Siobhann

That was quick, but it's perfect ??? I'm impressed   Thanks again, you saved me ! Have a great day, or night, depending on where you live 


kiwikenobi said:


> @Siobhann Here is "To Your Eternity OST –Remember Me / Stars at Dawn":
> 
> A---G-AC
> F--ED---
> 
> Low D and E, all other notes high.
> 
> The timing's not identical to the original song, I had to abbreviate it a little bit to make it fit into a town tune. But you're welcome to experiment with the sustain lines - in different places to make it sound different, if you'd like, now that you have the right notes in the right order.


----------



## DaniM595

Hi created an account for this.

Would you be able to make this for me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DaniM595 Here is ""I hope it will be fine tomorrow" by shimtone BGM DOVA-SYNDROME":

GgcGe-Gg
cGe---zz

Uppercase letters are high. Lowercase letters are low.


----------



## erol.ala.mode

Hello! I’m looking to do something nice for my sister and I was hoping to get her favorite song turned into our island tune!
Can you possibly turn “Little Red Wagon” by Miranda Lambert into a tune? 0:40-0:43 should be okay if you fit that much! here’s the link!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@erol.ala.mode The part of "Miranda Lambert - Little Red Wagon (Audio)" that you asked for isn't really singing, it's more like rhythmic speaking, so it's hard to turn it into a recognizable town tune, since there aren't real notes to convert. Here is the best I could do:

A-CCC-CC
CCC-D-F-

All the low notes.

Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or another song entirely, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## erol.ala.mode

kiwikenobi said:


> @erol.ala.mode The part of "Miranda Lambert - Little Red Wagon (Audio)" that you asked for isn't really singing, it's more like rhythmic speaking, so it's hard to turn it into a recognizable town tune, since there aren't real notes to convert. Here is the best I could do:
> 
> A-CCC-CC
> CCC-D-F-
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of the song, or another song entirely, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


Thank you so much!! I’m happy with it and I hope my sister likes it! I’m also not very musically oriented so I’m not gonna recognize pretty much anything lol


----------



## luna_rose

Could you do this song?




(Ballade No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 52 - Frederic Chopin, uploaded by "one eyed him")
There's two different parts to choose from (whatever is easiest or best for you), from 10:24-10:29 or 4:05-4:10! If neither of those work please just choose a part near one of those times  Thank you in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@luna_rose Here is "Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52  - Frédéric Chopin (+Sheets)":

F-FFF-FF
F-FFG-F-

High G.

This was very hard to turn into a town tune because of the very fast, chaotic nature of the music, but I tried to get something comprehensible out of the part at 10:24. If you'd like me to try a different part, or a different song altogether, please let me know, and I"ll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## luna_rose

kiwikenobi said:


> @luna_rose Here is "Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52  - Frédéric Chopin (+Sheets)":
> 
> F-FFF-FF
> F-FFG-F-
> 
> High G.
> 
> This was very hard to turn into a town tune because of the very fast, chaotic nature of the music, but I tried to get something comprehensible out of the part at 10:24. If you'd like me to try a different part, or a different song altogether, please let me know, and I"ll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


Thank you so much  I found a slower paced song that maybe you can make into a tune aswell? 



(Salut d'amour, Op. 12 - Edward Elgar. Uploaded by "one eyed him")
1:53-1:58


----------



## kiwikenobi

@luna_rose Here is "Salut d'amour, Op. 12 - Edward Elgar (+Sheets)":

CBAGbdcb
G-G---zz

Uppercase letters are high, lower case letters are low.


----------



## luna_rose

kiwikenobi said:


> @luna_rose Here is "Salut d'amour, Op. 12 - Edward Elgar (+Sheets)":
> 
> CBAGbdcb
> G-G---zz
> 
> Uppercase letters are high, lower case letters are low.


You're amazing. Thank you!


----------



## SeoniKauna

Hello! Could you do this song please? 



 from 0:51 - 0:58 or 1:06 - 1:12, or any other part of the song that would be easier to do if those parts don’t work out.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@SeoniKauna Here is "Kid Cudi - Stars In The Sky":

G-FE-D--
G-FE-D-C

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## SeoniKauna

kiwikenobi said:


> @SeoniKauna Here is "Kid Cudi - Stars In The Sky":
> 
> G-FE-D--
> G-FE-D-C
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Wow! That was fast. Thank you so much!


----------



## LizJuneCake

Hi I was wondering if you could make a tune for me! It Diamonds are a girls best friend sung by Marilyn Monroe Diamonds are a girls best friend specially when she says diamonds are a girls best friend around the 1 minute mark


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LizJuneCake Here is "Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend":

CAFDA-B-
C---zzzz

B and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## LivySr

Hey, can you do Portabellohead from Crypt of the NecroDancer? From 0:38 as long as you can make it. Also A Hot Mess from 2:04. 

Honestly, there are so many songs I'd love for you to do from NecroDancer but they all seem too complex for a town tune so I tried to pick simple ones. Hopefully they're translatable.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@LivySr Please feel free to request any songs that you like! I'll give any song a try, and I love the Necrodancer soundtrack so much!

Here is "Crypt of the Necrodancer OST - Portabellohead (2-3)":

BC-D-BCD
CD-E---z

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Unfortunately, due to the limitations of town tunes, it's not completely accurate. The E really needs to be a E flat to be accurate to the original song, but it's just not possible the way town tunes use all natural notes. But it's pretty close.

Here is "Crypt of the Necrodancer OST - A Hot Mess (3-3 Hot)"

E-CDE-A-
C--BA-E-

A, B, and the second C are high. First C and all other notes are low.

Please feel free to request more Necrodancer songs! Or any other songs that you like, up to three per day, so one more today, and three more every day after.


----------



## LivySr

kiwikenobi said:


> @LivySr Please feel free to request any songs that you like! I'll give any song a try, and I love the Necrodancer soundtrack so much!
> 
> Here is "Crypt of the Necrodancer OST - Portabellohead (2-3)":
> 
> BC-D-BCD
> CD-E---z
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to the limitations of town tunes, it's not completely accurate. The E really needs to be a E flat to be accurate to the original song, but it's just not possible the way town tunes use all natural notes. But it's pretty close.
> 
> Here is "Crypt of the Necrodancer OST - A Hot Mess (3-3 Hot)"
> 
> E-CDE-A-
> C--BA-E-
> 
> A, B, and the second C are high. First C and all other notes are low.
> 
> Please feel free to request more Necrodancer songs! Or any other songs that you like, up to three per day, so one more today, and three more every day after.


Hah, I'll admit I was a bit disappointed after I did the obligatory search in both threads and found out nobody had requested NecroDancer before. I'm glad you like it, though a lot of songs almost feel too intense for Animal Crossing but that's not gonna stop me, I'll be sure to try and find some more NecroDancer songs that might be a good fit as town tunes, and I'll be sure to scour the other official soundtracks like Virt, FamilyJules and Girlfriend Records 

Again, thanks so much


----------



## jazzywatermelon

Could you please make my chance by satoshi kada? 1:10-1:21


----------



## kiwikenobi

@jazzywatermelon Here is "My Chance!":

C-F---F-
GA-GFG-A

All the high notes.

I wasn't sure if you wanted the first two notes or not, and they made the timing a little off, so here's a version without them.

F-GA-GFG
-A---zzz

All the high notes.


----------



## jazzywatermelon

wow, this is amazing! thank you so much!


----------



## PrincessTaylor

Could you do Xenoblade 3's A life sent on? Starting at 0:17? Thank you so much


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PrincessTaylor Here is "Xenoblade Chronicles 3 Main Flute Theme":

CDEGA---
B-CBAGE-

D, E, and the first C are low. Second C and all other notes are high.

The timing may not be exactly right--I had to make some of the long notes shorter so it all fit into one town tune--so you might want to mess around with the placement of the sustain lines to make some notes longer or shorter, but at least you have all of the notes in order now.


----------



## MarkTheFreak

Hi! Could you please do “Die Young” by Kesha!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MarkTheFreak Here is "Ke$ha - Die Young (Official)":

BAGGDA-B
-GABCBA-

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## emiisxn

Hi there!! I was wondering if you would be able to do this song Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away) and it’s specifically the intro part. I’m unsure myself if this song will properly work but I wanted to ask anyways. Ty!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@emiisxn Here is "Deftones - Be Quiet And Drive (Far Away)":

C-C-C-C
G-G-G-G-

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

I took that from about 0:09-0:13. If this doesn't sound like the part you wanted, please let me know which seconds of the song the part you want plays during, I just used the first part I was able to hear something in. And please be aware that just chords are hard to recreate in a town tune, which can only play one note at a time, so more melodic parts work better than background instrumentals most of the time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make three a day, every day.


----------



## TheBigLizard

Hello! I made this account just for this not gonna lie. Also because this place seems nice. Is there any way you could maybe turn this into a town tune? 





I'm looking for 0:08-0:14
But, it'd also be nice to get your opinion for a better timestamp that makes it a little more recognizable. Thank you very much. It's "N's Room" from Black and White.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TheBigLizard Unfortunately, most of "N's Room" from Pokémon Black and White contains so many sharp and flat notes that it's impossible to make something recognizable as a town tune, because town tunes only use natural notes. I can simulate a sharp or flat note with a couple of the natural notes, but not nearly as many as the song requires to sound like itself.

However, I think I found a part that works:

C--GCCB-
G---zzzz

Second C is low, all other C's and notes are high.

This is is particularly difficult to turn into a town tune because it's deliberately composed to be unsettling and a little off, I assume to have connotations of the apparent innocent madness of the character whose childhood room that is. So it uses lots of notes that don't really fit into the way a melody is conventionally written, I think. I don't actually know enough about music theory to explain it, but that's my intuition. The term might be "accidentals," but I'm honestly not sure. ^o^;>

In any case, I hope this tune works for you, and let me know if you'd like me to make you more town tunes.


----------



## TheBigLizard

kiwikenobi said:


> @TheBigLizard Unfortunately, most of "N's Room" from Pokémon Black and White contains so many sharp and flat notes that it's impossible to make something recognizable as a town tune, because town tunes only use natural notes. I can simulate a sharp or flat note with a couple of the natural notes, but not nearly as many as the song requires to sound like itself.
> 
> However, I think I found a part that works:
> 
> C--GCCB-
> G---zzzz
> 
> Second C is low, all other C's and notes are high.
> 
> This is is particularly difficult to turn into a town tune because it's deliberately composed to be unsettling and a little off, I assume to have connotations of the apparent innocent madness of the character whose childhood room that is. So it uses lots of notes that don't really fit into the way a melody is conventionally written, I think. I don't actually know enough about music theory to explain it, but that's my intuition. The term might be "accidentals," but I'm honestly not sure. ^o^;>
> 
> In any case, I hope this tune works for you, and let me know if you'd like me to make you more town tunes.


Could you maybe attempt to do 0:38-0:42(or longer) instead? It might be a little easier. I can get kind of close, but not close enough. I think this would work better tho! Thank you so much for helpin me out with this btw!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2022



TheBigLizard said:


> Could you maybe attempt to do 0:38-0:42(or longer) instead? It might be a little easier. I can get kind of close, but not close enough. I think this would work better tho! Thank you so much for helpin me out with this btw!


Okay, so I tried (lowercase is the ones higher on the lines and uppercase for lower)
c~~gCcb z g~~~CcC

	Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2022



TheBigLizard said:


> Could you maybe attempt to do 0:38-0:42(or longer) instead? It might be a little easier. I can get kind of close, but not close enough. I think this would work better tho! Thank you so much for helpin me out with this btw!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 12, 2022
> 
> 
> Okay, so I tried (lowercase is the ones higher on the lines and uppercase for lower)
> c~~gCcb z g~~~CcC


Nvm, did another version that I think works really well. 
Its c~gCcbzgzg~gCc~z


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TheBigLizard The part you asked for is identical to the part that I already did, since the song loops in that video. I did the part at 0:14, the part at 0:38 is exactly the same. The reason that I cut it short was to eliminate the problematic notes that cannot be accurately recreated in a town tune. The reason you can get close but not quite is because the part that comes after is impossible to recreate in a town tune. The only way to include more notes would be to use notes that aren't correct, and to add more than a note or two would require changing the timing of the song to fit more notes into two lines, which would make it sound even more different from the original.

If you'd still like me to try to do something with this song, just let me know, and I'll make a new tune for you, but it probably won't be much different from the one I already made, and it won't sound quite like the original.

Also, if you would like me to make you a town tune from other songs, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## agodsend

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).






 I have posted this in 2 other places becasue I am not sure where it should be. Please help me.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@agodsend Here is "Alvin Slaughter - Lord I Run to You":

CBAGG---
CBAGG---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## PawnBishop

Could you do this song? Party from Alestorm in the 1.13 moment? I really want the part where he spells party too if possible. Thanks


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PawnBishop Here is "ALESTORM - P.A.R.T.Y. (Official Video) | Napalm Records":

DEDCBC-A
-GAA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## mnm

0:12-0:15 if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@mnm Here is "Candy And A Currant Bun":

C-E---GA
CAedc---

Uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.


----------



## mnm

kiwikenobi said:


> @mnm Here is "Candy And A Currant Bun":
> 
> C-E---GA
> CAedc---
> 
> Uppercase letters are high notes, lowercase letters are low notes.



thank you so much!! you’re awesome


----------



## Leboi52

If possible I'd like to get a section of this song done, whichever section would be easiest for you 




If you can't I completely understand!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Leboi52 Here is "BAD END THEATER OST - BAD END THEATER - true end ver. (feat. Eleanor Forte Lite)":

ABC-BE--
CEAGFDE-

D, E, and the second C are low, first C and all other notes are high.


----------



## TheRevienne

Could I please request the sections 0.16- 0.21 and 0.24 - 0.32 from Link & Zelda's Duet from Spirit Tracks here please, thank you:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@TheRevienne Here is "[Full Length Duet] The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks - Link & Zelda's Duet":

A-C-B-G-
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

CC-CA--G
ACG---zz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Beekozii

Helloo! do you think you could make a tune for this song? 1:03 - 1:08 if possible


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Beekozii Here is "A Hat in Time OST - 55 Your Contract Has Expired":

FGAGFGDD
FGAGFGCC

Low D, all other notes high.


----------



## Beekozii

kiwikenobi said:


> @Beekozii Here is "A Hat in Time OST - 55 Your Contract Has Expired":
> 
> FGAGFGDD
> FGAGFGCC
> 
> Low D, all other notes high.


thank you!! youre amazing


----------



## strellita

Hello! If you're available, are you able to make an island tune of the song 'Lothlorien'? 




I'd prefer it to be either at the 0 second mark or the 1:15 mark, thank you so much for your time!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@strellita Here is "Lothlorien theme - 1 HOUR (Elves music)":

E---DEFE
DCD-B---

All the low notes.


----------



## strellita

kiwikenobi said:


> @strellita Here is "Lothlorien theme - 1 HOUR (Elves music)":
> 
> E---DEFE
> DCD-B---
> 
> All the low notes.


WHOA AMAZING! Thank you again for your time and also for such a speedy response! You rock!


----------



## 123pixie

"crab" by alex g please!






the piano part about 2 seconds in. I know there are sharps and those aren't possible with the town tune, but even if you could get something that kinda resembles it I would be so appreciative  thank u !


----------



## kiwikenobi

@123pixie Here is the best I could do with "Alex G - Crab":

FEDCB---
A-ECA-EC

All the low notes.

The reason that it's not possible to recreate accurately in a town tune isn't strictly speaking because there are sharp and flat notes, but because there are too many half-step notes in a row. If there were only one or two half-step notes, I could recreate them by transposing the song, but in this case, there are five in a row, and it's just not possible.

If the tune I made isn't what you need, please let me know another song you'd like me to turn into a tune for you, and I'll be happy to do that.


----------



## kitkat24

Hello! I was wondering if this song could become a town tune. The game was cute and the song is always stuck in my head xD





Thank you for your time <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kitkat24 Here is "A Cat is a Cat (feat. Emily Anderson) ~ Heart Village (Cafe)":

c-G-g-Gc
-cG-g-G-

Lowercase notes are low, uppercase notes are high.


----------



## kitkat24

Thank you so much! Your amazing. <3


kiwikenobi said:


> @kitkat24 Here is "A Cat is a Cat (feat. Emily Anderson) ~ Heart Village (Cafe)":
> 
> c-G-g-Gc
> -cG-g-G-
> 
> Lowercase notes are low, uppercase notes are high.


----------



## lrm345

I was wondering if anyone can make a tune out of this song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@lrm345 I've actually done that song before here:






						Island Tune/Town Tune Maker - Always Taking Requests 24/7 (Post Anytime!)
					

I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




If this is not what you wanted, please let me know what you would like to be different, and I'll be happy to make a new town tune for you.

And please remember to search this thread and the previous one (there are instructions in the first post of this thread on how to search if you need help) to see if I've done a song before, in case the tune you want has already been made.


----------



## Letgomypurse

I would like to request cracker Island by gorillaz any part really that sounds good


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Letgomypurse Here is "Gorillaz - Cracker Island ft. Thundercat (Official Audio)":

EEEEDEFD
---zzzzz

All the low notes.


----------



## 123pixie

kiwikenobi said:


> @123pixie Here is the best I could do with "Alex G - Crab":
> 
> FEDCB---
> A-ECA-EC
> 
> All the low notes.
> 
> The reason that it's not possible to recreate accurately in a town tune isn't strictly speaking because there are sharp and flat notes, but because there are too many half-step notes in a row. If there were only one or two half-step notes, I could recreate them by transposing the song, but in this case, there are five in a row, and it's just not possible.
> 
> If the tune I made isn't what you need, please let me know another song you'd like me to turn into a tune for you, and I'll be happy to do that.


aww thank you so much!


----------



## hobevm

hi! i would like preferably just the beginning part of this song the piano but if that isn’t doable then honestly any part of it works! thank you so much in advance


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hobevm The beginning of "Over the Garden Wall - Into The Unknown (Theme Song - Full Version )" contains too many half-step notes in a row to be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:

bdcbabBe
GCBCB---

Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes.

To be really accurate, the A would have to be an A#, but it's just not possible in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different part of the song or a different song altogether, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## hobevm

kiwikenobi said:


> @hobevm The beginning of "Over the Garden Wall - Into The Unknown (Theme Song - Full Version )" contains too many half-step notes in a row to be accurately recreated in a town tune. The closest I can get is something like this:
> 
> bdcbabBe
> GCBCB---
> 
> Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes.
> 
> To be really accurate, the A would have to be an A#, but it's just not possible in a town tune. If you'd like me to try a different part of the song or a different song altogether, please let me know, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


thank you so much!!!


----------



## local_b3e

Is there any chance you can do silhouette by gjons tears? 0:40 - 0:48


----------



## kiwikenobi

@local_b3e Here is "Gjon's Tears - Silhouette (Official Video)":

AGFDA---
AGFDCC--

High A and G, low D and C.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


----------



## Fruitcup

Hi! Could you please do the first few seconds of Quiet Forest from Kirby 64? 0.00 - 0.07
Youtube


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Fruitcup Here is "Quiet Forest - Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards OST [012]":

B---A---
BCDBA-G-
A---zzzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it three lines long instead of two. You can use just the first two lines as they are, or you can remove one or more of the sustain lines - to fit that last A into the tune, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## Fruitcup

kiwikenobi said:


> @Fruitcup Here is "Quiet Forest - Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards OST [012]":
> 
> B---A---
> BCDBA-G-
> A---zzzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> The part you asked for is too long to fit into one town tune, so I made it three lines long instead of two. You can use just the first two lines as they are, or you can remove one or more of the sustain lines - to fit that last A into the tune, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## moonshi

Hello. Can you make 2 tunes for this Moonlight OST from Qin's Moon please? 1 starting at the beginning and 1 starting from the chorus, at 00:42 seconds.

Thank you and much appreciated!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@moonshi Here is "Qin's Moon Season 6 Opening":

A-E-C---
B-AG---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.

And:

D---zA--
C---GFGF

All the high notes.


----------



## moonshi

kiwikenobi said:


> @moonshi Here is "Qin's Moon Season 6 Opening":
> 
> A-E-C---
> B-AG---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.
> 
> And:
> 
> D---zA--
> C---GFGF
> 
> All the high notes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day.


----------



## dalamar

So my wife and I both play new horizons and we have been looking but not been able to find couple of misfits from Rudolph the red nosed reindeer for her town tune is there anyway you could do that one for us?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dalamar Certainly! Please post a link to the song so that I can hear it, and please specify which seconds of the song the part you want plays during if you have a preference, and I'll be happy to make it into a town tune for you.


----------



## dalamar

youtube couple of misfits site youtube.com - Google Search
		


And she wants like the beginning of the song


----------



## kiwikenobi

@dalamar Here is "We're a Couple of Misfits":

E-EEDCB-
-C---zzz

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## KeebyCrossing

Hi could you do a town tune of Downtown Grassland from Kirby and the Forgotten Land? (0:13 - (0:16)





Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@KeebyCrossing Here is "Kirby and The Forgotten Land OST: Natural Plains":

GC-G-EDC
BD-G---z

Last two G's are high, first G and all other notes are low.


----------



## peachsaucekitty

could you do this song from 0:01 to 0:05? just the synth(?) part please? thank u!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@peachsaucekitty Hi! Here is "Space Trip Steps (Meteor Herd) - Sonic Adventure 2 [OST]":

D-A-D--C
D-A-D---

High A, low D and C.

If you want a more staccato sound like the original song, you can replace the sustain lines with rests (sleeping frog notes).


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day, for free.


----------



## Rylie._.Rice

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


If you're still taking requests would you make a town tune for I love you too much from the book of life please?




Here's the link and the times I want is 1:03 to 1:09


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rylie._.Rice Yes, I am always taking requests, 24/7. 

Here is "The Book of Life- I love you too much Lyrics":

E-BC--A-
-G--G-DE
-E---zzz

Low D and E, all other notes high.

The part you asked for was too long to fit into one town  tune while preserving the original timing of the song, so I made it three lines long. You can either use two of the lines as they are, or you can remove some of the sustain lines - to make more notes fit into two lines, but please be aware that this will change the timing of the song and make it sound different.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm always taking town tune requests, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day, for free. Does anyone have any?


----------



## MANII_

Hii! I was wondering if you’d be able to do the intro piano chords in the song Troncat at like 5 seconds into the song please? Thank you! Here’s a link to the instrumental


----------



## kiwikenobi

@MANII_ A chord is multiple notes played at the same time. Town tunes can only play one note at a time, so recreating a chord is not possible. I had to choose one note from each chord to try to capture the feeling of the song, and I'm not sure that it's recognizable.

But here is what I could do with that part of "Tyler, The Creator - Tron Cat (Instrumental)":

G--G---z
D---F-FD

High G, low D.

If you'd like me to try a different song, or a different part of the same song, just let me know, and I'll be happy to makek more town tunes for you.


----------



## Sophie23

Can you make a Harry Potter Tune please this is for my new island which is going to be Harry Potter themed island


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Sophie23 If I were going to make a town tune for you, I would ask you to post a video to the song so that I could hear it, and for you to tell me which seconds of the video the part you want plays during. But I know that that song is so popular that probably dozens of people have already made town tunes of it. A quick search brought up this one:






And there are others as well.

If this is not what you wanted, please post a video with the song that you want, and tell me which part that you want by specifying which seconds of the video it plays during, and I will be happy to make a new town tune for you.


----------



## Fishstiklvr

Hello ^^, Id like to know if it's possible for you to try and make a town tune from the first 4 seconds of this song, if you wouldn't mind ^^?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Fishstiklvr Unfortunately, the beginning of "Cave Story - Theme Song" contains too many half-step notes in a row to recreate it accurately in a town tune using all natural notes. The most half-step notes in a row that a town tune can do is one, and the Cave Story song has three right at the beginning.

This is as close as I can get with a town tune:

EAEADADA
CACABABA

High A, all other notes low.

Or something like this:

GCGCFCFC
FCFCECEC

Low E, all other notes high.

I've already done a town tune of a different part of that song here, in case that suits you better:






						Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
					

Here is "Frank Ocean - In My Room (Lyric Video)":  E-D----- E-G-D-DCC  High G, all other notes low. The last line is exactly one note too long. If you want to keep the timing of the song the same, you'll have to leave off the last C. If you're okay with changing the timing a little in order to...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


----------



## Fishstiklvr

kiwikenobi said:


> @Fishstiklvr Unfortunately, the beginning of"Cave Story - Theme Song" contains too many half-step notes in a row to recreate it accurately in a town tune using all natural notes. The most half-step notes in a row that a town tune can do is one, and the Cave Story song has three right at the beginning.
> 
> This is as close as I can get with a town tune:
> 
> EAEADADA
> CACABABA
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> Or something like this:
> 
> GCGCFCFC
> FCFCECEC
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> I've already done a town tune of a different part of that song here, in case that suits you better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old New Leaf Town Tune Maker - CLOSED (Please go to New Horizons Island Tune Maker!)
> 
> 
> Here is "Frank Ocean - In My Room (Lyric Video)":  E-D----- E-G-D-DCC  High G, all other notes low. The last line is exactly one note too long. If you want to keep the timing of the song the same, you'll have to leave off the last C. If you're okay with changing the timing a little in order to...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you'd like me to try a different part of that song, or a different song altogether, and I'll be happy to make more town tunes for you.


I still think it sounds good, but i'll also check out the other one. thank you so much. ^^


----------



## itsbryce13568

could you do this preferably 2:18-2:23 where it says "my mind turns your life into folklore", thanks!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@itsbryce13568 Here is "gold rush":

CC-F-E-C
--C-CBB-

All the low notes.


----------



## Romaki

Hey! Can you turn the beginning of this song into a tune? ^-^


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Romaki Here is "Pokémon Scarlet & Violet - Area Zero Theme [HQ]":

BCGAEFAD
BCGAEFAD

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## Romaki

Aaa, you're so quick, thank you!! ^__^


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!


----------



## Lullabynny

Hello! Can you make me either a town tune of *this* (specifically the parts 1:12 - 1:20 if you can ofc)

or

A tune tune of *this* if you may?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Lullabynny Here is "Tsuki's Odyssey OST - Loading Screen (Night)":

CEGD---z
BDGD---z

High G and D, all other notes low.

Here is "Cookie Run OST - Main Lobby":

E-C-G--E
FACEDCBC

Second E is low, all other E's and notes are high.


----------



## Lullabynny

kiwikenobi said:


> @Lullabynny Here is "Tsuki's Odyssey OST - Loading Screen (Night)":
> 
> CEGD---z
> BDGD---z
> 
> High G and D, all other notes low.
> 
> Here is "Cookie Run OST - Main Lobby":
> 
> E-C-G--E
> FACEDCBC
> 
> Second E is low, all other E's and notes are high.


Aww thanks so much! I love how the cookie run one came out!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome! I'm glad you like them! Feel free to post anytime if you have more requests!


----------



## rockysbar

kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


Hi! I couldn't find that you did this one so apologies if you have, but I was hoping you could do Shane's theme from Stardew Valley! I don't really care which part of the theme you decide to do


----------



## kiwikenobi

@rockysbar Here is "Stardew Valley - Shane's Theme":

G-FEC---
B-CDG---

First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.


----------



## rockysbar

kiwikenobi said:


> @rockysbar Here is "Stardew Valley - Shane's Theme":
> 
> G-FEC---
> B-CDG---
> 
> First G is high, second G and all other notes are low.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!


----------



## hobevm

hi! could you please create an island tune using about 0:55-1:06?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@hobevm Here is "Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake (Act II, No. 10)":

E---ABCD
E--CE---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## hobevm

kiwikenobi said:


> @hobevm Here is "Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake (Act II, No. 10)":
> 
> E---ABCD
> E--CE---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


thank you so much!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

Maybe you could do the Song of Rebirth or Baladium's Drive from Klonoa: Door to Phantomile? Sorry if these are too hard, they just seem really interesting to do and hear in AC's song format!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ShinyDungeoneer I can certainly try! Please post links to the songs you'd like done and tell me which seconds of them you'd like me to work with, as per the instructions in the first post of this thread, and I'll be happy to make you some town tunes.


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

kiwikenobi said:


> @ShinyDungeoneer I can certainly try! Please post links to the songs you'd like done and tell me which seconds of them you'd like me to work with, as per the instructions in the first post of this thread, and I'll be happy to make you some town tunes.


Here is a lyrical dub of Baladium's Drive:


----------



## kiwikenobi

@ShinyDungeoneer Here is "Klonoa - Baladium's Drive - With Lyrics by Man on the Internet ft. @Dylan William van de Wal":

A-AB-BC-
EDCBA---

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

I just did the first part of the melody that starts at 0:12, but if you wanted a different part of the song, please let me know which seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.

Also, please feel free to post a link to the other song you asked for, since it looks like you asked for two previously. Everyone can make up to three town tune requests every day.


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer

kiwikenobi said:


> @ShinyDungeoneer Here is "Klonoa - Baladium's Drive - With Lyrics by Man on the Internet ft. @Dylan William van de Wal":
> 
> A-AB-BC-
> EDCBA---
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> I just did the first part of the melody that starts at 0:12, but if you wanted a different part of the song, please let me know which seconds of the video it plays during, and I'll be happy to make you another town tune.
> 
> Also, please feel free to post a link to the other song you asked for, since it looks like you asked for two previously. Everyone can make up to three town tune requests every day.


Thanks!


----------



## dalamar

kiwikenobi said:


> @dalamar Here is "We're a Couple of Misfits":
> 
> E-EEDCB-
> -C---zzz
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


Thank you so much the Mrs will be happy when she can get her switch up and running again


----------



## kiwikenobi

You're welcome!


----------



## PassieRedPanda

Last Kiss - by Pearl Jam
Could you possibly do a tune to this song? Specifically right at the beginning 0:00 - 0:20 ? That would mean a lot to me!

And if you could also do potato ni natte iku
Between 0:06 - 0:16 thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PassieRedPanda Here is "Pearl Jam-Last Kiss":

G-B-D-E-
GG-B-DE-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.

Here is "potato ni Natte iku (Becoming Potatoes) - Wonderlands×Showtime [KAN/ROM/EN Lyrics]":

E-B-AGBD
EEBBACB-

All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


----------



## PassieRedPanda

kiwikenobi said:


> @PassieRedPanda Here is "Pearl Jam-Last Kiss":
> 
> G-B-D-E-
> GG-B-DE-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.
> 
> Here is "potato ni Natte iku (Becoming Potatoes) - Wonderlands×Showtime [KAN/ROM/EN Lyrics]":
> 
> E-B-AGBD
> EEBBACB-
> 
> All the low notes or all the high notes will work.


Thank you so very much! I do apologize for the inconveniences!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PassieRedPanda You're welcome! And there's absolutely no need to apologize, I'm offering this service for free because I enjoy doing it. I think it's fun to make town tunes, and I like helping people. Please feel free to ask again if you ever have any other requests.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and everyone can make up to three requests a day, every day, for free.


----------



## PassieRedPanda

Hey again! Would it be possible for you to get the notes from these two songs?

First one being Rum Tum Tugger 0:00 - 0:03 Basically those first notes right before he says "Meow"

Second one being Michael in the bathroom  0:00 - 0:06 if that's possible at all!

I've yet to see anyone cover Broadway songs so hopefully these are a first xD


----------



## kiwikenobi

@PassieRedPanda Here is "The Rum Tum Tugger (1998 Film Cast)":

EDC-A-GA
CC---zzz

Last C is low, first two C's and all other notes are high.

Here is "Michael in the Bathroom":

DCBED---
G---zzzz

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## GotHakaid

you are amazing doing this!!
I have 2 submissions and both of them are from the same song as I don't know what will sound better as the town tune.
Fairytale Violin part as far as you can go from 2:15 please!!
Him speaking is the second submission - as far as you can go from 1:57
thanks againn!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@GotHakaid Here is "Alexander Rybak - Fairytale (Norway) 2009 Eurovision Song Contest":

F-FEFGFE
F-FEFGFE

Low E, high G.

And:

FEG---FE
FEGF---z

Low E, high G.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does anyone have any town tune requests? I'm always taking them, and anyone can make up to three requests a day, every day, for free.


----------



## HxnnieMxrie

that 70s show theme song please ! 



 as mych as you can get from 10 sec. onward 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



HxnnieMxrie said:


> that 70s show theme song please !
> 
> 
> 
> as mych as you can get from 10 sec. onward


much*


----------



## kiwikenobi

@HxnnieMxrie Here is "That 70's Show - Theme song (HD)":

E-DD-C--
E-DD-C--

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## meggyweggy

Could you do Let You Break My Heart Again by Laufey from about 1:05 - 1:18. It's a bit of a lengthy portion for a town tune but if it can be condensed I'm happy with that  Thanks in advance, this is a really helpful thread!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@meggyweggy Here is "Let You Break My Heart Again - Laufey & Philharmonia Orchestra (Official Audio)":

G--E--EF
GFEDG---

High G, all other notes low.


----------



## meggyweggy

kiwikenobi said:


> @meggyweggy Here is "Let You Break My Heart Again - Laufey & Philharmonia Orchestra (Official Audio)":
> 
> G--E--EF
> GFEDG---
> 
> High G, all other notes low.


Beautiful!  Tysm!!


----------



## BobRocks20

Do Natsumatsuri by Whiteberry, 0:59 to 1:01.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@BobRocks20 Here is "Natsu matsuri - Whiteberry ( lirycs )":

E-G-A-GA
B-D-E---

Low E and D, high G, A, and B.


----------



## Kaeleer

Hey if you're still doing this, I'd love the first 10 seconds of the The Quickening  by Spiral Dance.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Kaeleer Here is "The Quickening":

EACA-DCB
EACA--A-

Low E, all other notes high.


----------



## DolphinCube

I was wondering if you could do This song from Puyo Puyo. Where you can do it from 7 seconds in. If its possible I mean


----------



## Kaeleer

kiwikenobi said:


> @Kaeleer Here is "The Quickening":
> 
> EACA-DCB
> EACA--A-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.


Thank you so much!


----------



## kiwikenobi

@DolphinCube Here is "Puyo Puyo Tetris - It's Been a Long Time Since We Passed Through Space Time!":

B-GA-GAC
CBAGA---

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## DolphinCube

kiwikenobi said:


> @DolphinCube Here is "Puyo Puyo Tetris - It's Been a Long Time Since We Passed Through Space Time!":
> 
> B-GA-GAC
> CBAGA---
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


thank you so much! I really appriciate it


----------



## Finz4life

Dirty Window by metallica:




Im looking for the riff at 0:15 - 0:20


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Finz4life Here is "Dirty Window":

D-FGD-FG
D-FGD-AG

First three D's are low, last D and all other notes are high.


----------



## Finz4life

kiwikenobi said:


> @Finz4life Here is "Dirty Window":
> 
> D-FGD-FG
> D-FGD-AG
> 
> First three D's are low, last D and all other notes are high.


 thanks


----------



## Rosiee3

Hiii can you do jam and butterfly -  dpr live (



) 

I want the vocal part right at the beginning where the song starts off


kiwikenobi said:


> I ran a Town Tune Maker thread for New Leaf for years HERE, and now that New Horizons is here, and town tunes still work exactly the same, I decided to start a new town/island tune maker thread here! So if anyone has a song they'd like me to help them turn into the town tune format, just ask! Whether you're playing New Leaf or New Horizons or any other Animal Crossing game, the tunes I make will work the same in all of them!
> 
> *PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE REQUESTING
> 
> RULES:*
> 
> 1. *SEARCH* this and the previous Town Tune Maker thread to see if your town/island tune is already made
> 
> 2. Post a *LINK* (preferably Youtube and *NOT* extended) so I can hear your song
> 
> 3. Specify which *SECONDS* of the song you want made into a town/island tune
> 
> 4. Requesting is *FREE*! Anyone can make as many requests as they like* (LIMIT 3 PER DAY)*!
> 
> 5. PEOPLE WHO MAKE POSTS THAT DO NOT FOLLOW THE RULES WILL BE POLITELY ASKED TO READ THE RULES AND POST AGAIN WHILE FOLLOWING THEM
> 
> 
> *LONGER EXPLANATION OF RULES:
> 
> Rule 1.*Please use the "SEARCH" feature--in both this and the New Leaf edition of this thread, which is HERE--to see if I've already done a song that you want. I've done hundreds of requests, so it's possible a song you want is already made. When you're in the thread you want to search, click on the "search" button and select "this thread." Like this:
> 
> View attachment 234228
> 
> *Rule 2. *If you have a request, *please post a link to a sound file or a video* with the song in it so that I can hear it.
> _This will also ensure that you will absolutely 100% for sure get the correct song that you want, when I search for songs myself, I sometimes find the wrong one._
> (Youtube is preferred, and non-extended videos are preferred as well; it makes it easier to find and replay the few seconds that you want made into island tunes if the video isn't really long. Try clicking on an exact second that you want in a half-hour or longer video. It's much harder than on a five-minute one.)
> 
> *Rule 3.* You can specify which seconds of the song you would like done, if you have a preference.
> Please note that Island Tunes are generally able to contain about *2-5 seconds* of a song in them. If you don't specify particular seconds of a song, I'll usually just choose whatever melodic bit of music plays first. I'm rarely familiar with the songs people request, so please do not say "do the chorus" or anything similar, because I won't always know what the chorus is for every song. ^o^;>
> 
> *Rule 4.* I make island tunes for fun, and because I like to help people who might have a hard time making them on their own. I don't require any form of payment. I don't have any particular use for TBT bells or anything like that. So you can just say "thank you."
> 
> *HOW TOWN/ISLAND TUNES AND MY NOTATION FOR THEM WORK:*
> 
> In both town and island tunes, there are only eight different tones that can be played, A, B, C, D, E, F and G. There are no sharps or flats. There are a low and a high version of all of the notes except for F, which has only one, right in the middle. I'll specify whether the notes are the high or low version if I create a island tune for you.
> 
> - means a sustain (the straight line mouth frog note) and z means a rest (the sleeping frog note).
> 
> EXAMPLE: (Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival Main Theme)
> 
> View attachment 340654
> 
> This would be notated as:
> 
> G-CBC--A
> G---zzzz
> 
> High G and A, low C and B.
> 
> *(Please be warned that some songs might be in a particular key or at a speed that makes it impossible for them to sound right in the town tune format, although I'll do my best with every request.)*
> 
> Any requests? Anyone can make as many requests as they like (limit 3 per day).


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Rosiee3 Here is "Jam & Butterfly":

ACACA---
zzCA---z

All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Rosiee3

Tysm!! It’s perfect <3


kiwikenobi said:


> @Rosiee3 Here is "Jam & Butterfly":
> 
> ACACA---
> zzCA---z
> 
> All the high notes or all the low notes will work.


----------



## Finz4life

Can you do nothing else matters?




Im looking for just the starting notes from 0:00 - 0:05


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Finz4life Here is "Nothing Else Matters (Remastered)":

eGBEBGeG
BEBGeGBE

Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes.


----------



## Finz4life

kiwikenobi said:


> @Finz4life Here is "Nothing Else Matters (Remastered)":
> 
> eGBEBGeG
> BEBGeGBE
> 
> Lowercase letters are low notes, uppercase letters are high notes.


Thank you


----------



## Petalpox

Hey I’m new to this thread/site and I was wondering if I could make a request!

If I could get these songs made into island tunes I would be forever greatful lol

$uicideboy$ - Do you believe in God
0:23-0:32 

$uicideboy$ - and to those I love thanks for sticking around [8-bit]
0:59-1:09

$uicideboy$ - k yourself (part III)
0:00-0:18 

I would really appreciate these ones but if any of them are too complicated let me know, thank you so much!


----------



## Tylerhelt14

Butter by BTS


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Petalpox Here is "DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD":

FCBEFCB-
FCBEGCB-

Low E, all other notes high.

Here is "... And To Those I Love, Thanks for Sticking Around [8 Bit Tribute to $uicideboy$] - 8 Bit Universe":

GGG-F-E-
GGG-F-E-

High G, low E.

Here is "K Yourself (Part III)":

DFAFDFAF
CEAECEAE

High A, all other notes low.

@Tylerhelt14 Here is "BTS 'Butter' Official MV":

F-E-DBG-
FFEEDB--

All the low notes.


----------



## Tylerhelt14

kiwikenobi said:


> @Petalpox Here is "DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD":
> 
> FCBEFCB-
> FCBEGCB-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "... And To Those I Love, Thanks for Sticking Around [8 Bit Tribute to $uicideboy$] - 8 Bit Universe":
> 
> GGG-F-E-
> GGG-F-E-
> 
> High G, low E.
> 
> Here is "K Yourself (Part III)":
> 
> DFAFDFAF
> CEAECEAE
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> @Tylerhelt14 Here is "BTS 'Butter' Official MV":
> 
> F-E-DBG-
> FFEEDB--
> 
> All the low notes.


Thank You


----------



## swiftieaddy13

Lover taylor swift? But the “you’re my lover” part


----------



## kiwikenobi

@swiftieaddy13 I can certainly try to make that town tune for you! Please post a link to the song you'd like done and tell me which seconds of it you'd like me to work with, as per the instructions in the first post of this thread, and I'll be happy to make you a town tune.


----------



## Petalpox

kiwikenobi said:


> @Petalpox Here is "DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD":
> 
> FCBEFCB-
> FCBEGCB-
> 
> Low E, all other notes high.
> 
> Here is "... And To Those I Love, Thanks for Sticking Around [8 Bit Tribute to $uicideboy$] - 8 Bit Universe":
> 
> GGG-F-E-
> GGG-F-E-
> 
> High G, low E.
> 
> Here is "K Yourself (Part III)":
> 
> DFAFDFAF
> CEAECEAE
> 
> High A, all other notes low.
> 
> @Tylerhelt14 Here is "BTS 'Butter' Official MV":
> 
> F-E-DBG-
> FFEEDB--
> 
> All the low notes.


THANK YOU SO MUCH OMGGG


----------

